# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Mitä, jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie?

## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt en ollut ihan varma, oliko aiheesta jo ketjua perustettuna...

Hahmottelin hieman Helsingin metrolinjaa pikaraitiotienä. Ensimmäisenä olen piirtänyt haarat Itäkeskuksesta itään ja se näyttää tältä.

Sininen linja poikkeaa jossain kohtaa vähän huomaamatta Mellunmäen nykyhaarasta (paksu harmaa): Puotinharjussa se kulkee Turunlinnantietä pitkin, Kurkimäessä Karpalotietä. Ja nämä siis siksi, ettei hankalia asemia tarvitsisi.

Länsimäki (=nykyinen Mellunmäki) on tässä kartassa kolmen linjan pääteasema. Näin ei todellisuudessa ole, vaan vihreän on tarkoitus olla vaikkapa Jokeri II ja punaisen on tarkoitus jatkaa Jakomäkeen, Hakunilaan jne.

Nimistö saattaa hämmästyttää hieman ja kaikki virheet kuuluvat asiaan. :Smile: 

Nyt sitten keskustelua, kiitos. Herttoniemen alueen piirustukset on jo työn alla...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tämän seuraavan kartan lopputulos on yksi haara ja Laajasalon "metro". Molemmissa sentään on pienet tunnelinpätkät, mutta muuten kulkevat kadulla.

Punainen linja siis kulkee Herttoniemen aseman jälkeen omaa käytävää pitkin ylös Hiihtomäentielle. Herttoniemen teollisuusalueen jälkeen alkaa mäen ali tunneli, jonka toinen suu tulee Marjaniemen siirtolapuutarhan nurkille Tulisuontielle.

Sininen linja on Laajasalon metron pintaversio, jossa toinen pääteasema on Rautatientori. Tämän on siis tarkoitus olla nopea, jotta Laajasalolaisetkin tuntevat itsensä Helsinkiläisiksi. Linja menee tunneliin Orisaarentien päässä ja tulee maan pinnalle Marunapolulla.

----------


## otto s

E usko,että itähelsinkiläiset,jotka nyt tulevat keskustaan metrolla haluaisivat pikaratikkaa,koska matka-aika lisääntyy melko paljon.Ja en ymmärtänyt jääkö metro edelleen kulkemaan vai ei.Jos jää niin tämä kommentti on turha.

----------


## edsel

> koska matka-aika lisääntyy melko paljon.


Millä tavalla lisääntyy?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Millä tavalla lisääntyy?


Minuutteja kuluisi kirjoittajan arvion mukaan enemmän. Ruotsiksi lisääntyä olisi _ökas_. Förstår Du?

----------


## jpe

> E usko,että itähelsinkiläiset,jotka nyt tulevat keskustaan metrolla haluaisivat pikaratikkaa,koska matka-aika lisääntyy melko paljon.


Riippuu tietysti siitä, kuinka lähellä metroasemaa sattuu asustelemaan. Kaukana lähimmästä metroasemasta asuvalle - ja niin ollen liityntäbussien käyttäjälle - olisi tietysti mieluisampaa jos kävelymatkan päässä olisi ratikkapysäkki, josta pääsisi suoraan keskustaan asti ilman että täytyy vaihtaa kulkumuotoa jossain ruuhkaisella asemalla. Tyytyväisimpiä nopeaan, täsmälliseen ja vuoroväleiltään tiheään metroon ovat taas ne, jotka voivat helposti kävellä lähimmälle metroasemalle, josta pääsee kiitämään suoraan keskustaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> koska matka-aika lisääntyy melko paljon.


Nyt sama asia kuin jpe kirjoitti vähän eri tavalla.

Matka aika todellisuudessa ei välttämättä lisäänny, koska vaihdollisten matkojen määrä vähenee ja liityntäliikenne harvenee tai muuttuu kokonaan rinnakkaislinjoiksi. Pysäkkien ja pysähdyksien tulee olla mahdollisimman optimaalisia asuinpaikkojen ja olemassa olevien bussilinjojen kanssa. Eli tarkoitus on palvella ihmisiä kotiensa eikä kauppakeskusten lähellä.




> Ja en ymmärtänyt jääkö metro edelleen kulkemaan vai ei.


Metro jää, hieman kevyemmillä vaunuilla ja tiheämmillä pysähdyksillä. Kysymys kuuluukin: Mikä on metro?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metro jää, hieman kevyemmillä vaunuilla ja tiheämmillä pysähdyksillä. Kysymys kuuluukin: Mikä on metro?


Tuo on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Metroiksi kutsuttuja systeemejä on maailmalla todella monenlaisia. Helsingissä nyt toimiva malli on järein mahdollinen, oman ääripäänsä edustaja. Kuten lukuisia kertoja useissa ketjuissa on todettu, Helsinkiin suunniteltiin ennen 1960-lukua selvästi joustavampia ja kevyempiä "metroväyliä". Keskinopeudet junilla olisivat olleet alempia, mutta vähäisempien vaihtotarpeiden takia ovelta - ovelle -matkojen keskinopeudet olisivatkin jopa suuremmat ainakin niillä, jotka nyt joutuvat käyttämään liityntää mutta kevyessä mallissa pääsisivätkin kulkemaan vaihdotta. Tosin vaihdolliset yhteydet kevyessä vaihtoehdossa olisivat huomattavan hitaat runkokuljettimenkin ollessa hidas. Näitä matkoja ilmeisesti arveltaisiin olevan varsin vähän kaikista tehdyistä matkoista.

----------


## kemkim

> Tyytyväisimpiä nopeaan, täsmälliseen ja vuoroväleiltään tiheään metroon ovat taas ne, jotka voivat helposti kävellä lähimmälle metroasemalle, josta pääsee kiitämään suoraan keskustaan.


Tämän takia metroasemien ympäristö pitäisikin tehokaavoittaa korkeilla kerrostaloilla ja liityntälinjojen hoidettavana olla lähinnä pientaloja. Näin investoinnista saataisiin paras hyöty. Suuren kysynnän kerrostaloalueiden hoitaminen liityntäbusseilla on kallista hupia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sininen linja on Laajasalon metron pintaversio, jossa toinen pääteasema on Rautatientori. Tämän on siis tarkoitus olla nopea, jotta Laajasalolaisetkin tuntevat itsensä Helsinkiläisiksi. Linja menee tunneliin Orisaarentien päässä ja tulee maan pinnalle Marunapolulla.


Oletko miettinyt yksityiskohtaisemmin, missä kohtaan rata kulkisi kaduilla ja missä omalla penkallaan? Toimisiko metron raskaasti rakennetut osuudet lainkaan perinteisillä metrojunilla enää, vai pelkästään raitiovaunuilla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän takia metroasemien ympäristö pitäisikin tehokaavoittaa korkeilla kerrostaloilla ja liityntälinjojen hoidettavana olla lähinnä pientaloja. Näin investoinnista saataisiin paras hyöty. Suuren kysynnän kerrostaloalueiden hoitaminen liityntäbusseilla on kallista hupia.


Ja näin on toimittu Tukholmassa. Vrt satelliittikuva tyypillisestä tukholmalaislähiöstä, metroasema ja ostoskeskus keskellä, sen ympäri muutama korkea kerrostalo ja niiden ulkopuolella omakoti- ja rivitalomattoa. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...21265&t=k&om=1

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oletko miettinyt yksityiskohtaisemmin, missä kohtaan rata kulkisi kaduilla ja missä omalla penkallaan?


Olen miettinyt tarkkaan joka kadun ja kulman. Voin kirjoittaa kaavailemani reitit, jos joku haluaa. Niitä voi myös yrittää ottaa selville kartoistani.  Piirsin ihan tarkalleen katujen kohdille. Osoitteessa http://020202.fi/kartta/Helsinki saa ilmakuvaa, josta näkee hyvin rakennuksettomat paikat.




> Toimisiko metron raskaasti rakennetut osuudet lainkaan perinteisillä metrojunilla enää, vai pelkästään raitiovaunuilla?


Tarkoitus olisi luopua pitkällä tähtäimellä raskaista junista kokonaan. Ainakin ensimmäisen kartan oranssi linja päättyy Vuosaareen niin kauan kuin raskasta kalustoa riittää. Mahdollisesti myös sinisellä linjalla voi kuluttaa raskasta kalustoa ennen siirtymistä Kurkimäkeen ja Vesalaan.

----------


## jpe

> Tämän takia metroasemien ympäristö pitäisikin tehokaavoittaa korkeilla kerrostaloilla ja liityntälinjojen hoidettavana olla lähinnä pientaloja. Näin investoinnista saataisiin paras hyöty. Suuren kysynnän kerrostaloalueiden hoitaminen liityntäbusseilla on kallista hupia.


Näinhän sitä ollaankin toimittu, ei tosin yhtä menestyksekkäästi kuin vaikkapa tuossa paljon puhutussa Tukholmassa. Ongelma on se, että metroradasta on kuitenkin jäänyt sivuun liikaa merkittäviä kerrostaloalueita.

Menee vähän ohi aiheesta, mutta kysynpä kuitenkin. Sattuuko joku ratageometrian paremmin tunteva tietämään, onko teknisesti mahdollista jatkaa Vuosaaressa metroa pohjoiseen, tällä hetkellä ikävästi sivuun jääneelle Pohjois-Vuosaaren alueelle? Sovelias ratkaisu voisi olla esimerkiksi maanalainen asema pohjoisen ostarin alle. Rata joutuisi tekemään Vuosaaren aseman jälkeen varsin jyrkän mutkan ja sukeltaa tunneliin. Näin voitaisiin mielestäni saada kerralla paljon kerrostaloja kävelyetäisyydelle metrosta. Nyt kun metron saavutettavuus Pohjois-Vuosaaresta käsin on varsin hankalaa. Eli onko tuo ideani aivan kuolleena syntynyt?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sattuuko joku ratageometrian paremmin tunteva tietämään, onko teknisesti mahdollista jatkaa Vuosaaressa metroa pohjoiseen, tällä hetkellä ikävästi sivuun jääneelle Pohjois-Vuosaaren alueelle?


Kyllä kai tarpeeksi isolla rahalla saa aikaan miltei mitä tahansa. Linjaus nyt sitten tekisi varsin hurjan kiepauksen heti nykyisen aseman jälkeen. Kyllä raskasraiteen linjaus kääntyy 90 astetta tai enemmänkin, mutta se vaatii tilansa. Itäkeskuksen kohdalla metro menee Itäväylän suuntaisesti, hetkeä idempänä Mellunmäen haara meneekin jo Kehä 1:n suuntaisesti eli 90 asteen kulmassa ensin mainittuun kohtaan nähden. Eipä taida kaarteessa olla nopeusrajoitustakaan (verrattuna muuhun linjaan; tietenkään missään kohdassa metroverkkoa ei ajella mitään kaksiasatoja...).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> ...onko teknisesti mahdollista jatkaa Vuosaaressa metroa pohjoiseen, tällä hetkellä ikävästi sivuun jääneelle Pohjois-Vuosaaren alueelle?


Ihmettelin aikoinaan Kolumbuksen valmistuttua, että minkä takia metroasemaa ei rakennettu eteläisen ostoskeskuksen alle. Näinhän järkikin sanoi, kun se oli suht suuri ja viereen mahtui vielä rakentaa. Jos näin olisi tehty, olisi varmasti jatkettu myös pohjoiselle ostoskeskukselle.

Tuo koukkaus pohjoiseen taitaisi mennä aika kaukaa, jostain Itäreimarintieltä. Jos joku on sattunut kokeilemaan, Lontoon Piccadilly line tekee jännän koukkauksen Heathrown lentokentän alla. Luultavasti tämä Vuosaaren koukkaus olisi samankaltainen. Ei hyvä mielestäni, matka tuntuu ikuisuudelta.

----------


## jpe

> Kyllä kai tarpeeksi isolla rahalla saa aikaan miltei mitä tahansa.


Jep, näin ajattelinkin. Se, että tuota jatketta alettaisiin koskaan tehdä, on tietenkin vain haaveskenaariota. Yleisestihän Vuosaaren metroa pidetään menestystarinana (mitä se metroasemien lähellä asuville toki onkin), eli tuskin kovin monella tulee mieleenkään kehittää sitä näin jälkikäteen Pohjois-Vuosaaren suuntaan.




> Ihmettelin aikoinaan Kolumbuksen valmistuttua, että minkä takia metroasemaa ei rakennettu eteläisen ostoskeskuksen alle.


Koko Vuosaaren kannalta tämä olisi varmaankin ollut parempi ratkaisu, mutta uskoakseni metro tehtiin silloin 90-luvulla palvelemaan nimenomaan Kallahden uutta asuinaluetta, joka on 60-luvulla rakennettua Vuosaarta paljon "pakkokäyttäjävaltaisempi". Sinänsä kuitenkin harmi, ettei metroa suunniteltu palvelemaan kaikkia Vuosaaren asukkaita.

Kommentoidakseni edes jotain alkuperäiseen aiheeseen sanon, että hyvää työtä olet tehnyt. Itsellänikin on muuten pitkään pyörinyt päässä oma visioni itämetron kevyemmistä linjauksista. Täytynee katsoa josko joku päivä löytyisi aikaa, malttia ja sisua saada se graafiseen muotoon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Täytynee katsoa josko joku päivä löytyisi aikaa, malttia ja sisua saada se graafiseen muotoon.


Olisi mukava nähdä. Sitä varten perustin tämän ketjun.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässä on nyt sitten versioni "rengasmetrosta", josta on käyty keskustelua omassa ketjussaan. Asemia on merkattu vain muutama, pysäkkejä ei ollenkaan. Niitähän on rakennettavissa kohtuullisin kustannuksin. Kyseessä on siis melkein kokonaan pinnalla kulkeva nopea pikaraitiotie, joka hyödyntää mm. satamaradan kuilua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Siitä huolimatta, että keskustelu ei ole niin vilkasta kuin toivoin, muokkasin vielä ensimmäistä karttaa hieman kauniimmaksi. Samalla värimaailma muuttui hieman. Mellunmäen linja ei enää ole sininen vaan keltainen. Mutta mitään  suurempia muutosta ei kartassa ole.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siitä huolimatta, että keskustelu ei ole niin vilkasta kuin toivoin....


Vilkas keskustelu taisi siirtyä erääseen toiseen ketjuun...  :Wink: 
Pidän positiivisena, että joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneet henkilöt harjoittavat erilaista aivojumppaa, kuten tässäkin ketjussa. Minulla itsellänikin oli, varsinkin nuorempana, mitä hurjimpia visioita lähijunaliikenteen aloittamiseksi Porista Mäntyluotoon ja Reposaareen (hyödyntäen Tahkoluodon rataa pitkän matkan osalta), oikoradasta Martinlaakso - Klaukkala - Selki - Karkkila - Forssa - Minkiö - Humppila - Huittinen (lyhenne Hue) - Peipohja jne. Luova ajattelu on terveellistä. Hengetön kinastelu asioista, joista kukaan ei voi olla täysin varma, sen sijaan ei ole välttämättä yhtä terveellistä. Mutta se onkin jo kokonaan toinen tarina se...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä on nyt sitten versioni "rengasmetrosta", josta on käyty keskustelua omassa ketjussaan. Asemia on merkattu vain muutama, pysäkkejä ei ollenkaan...


Tätähän täällä juuri tarvittaisiin. Sekä aiemman viestisi itämetron suunnitelmaa. Kauniisti sanottuna metron kehittämistä nykyaikaiseen suuntaan ja Helsingin kaupunkirakenteeseen ja maankäyttöön sopivaksi. Mutta ainakin toistaiseksi se on ollut kiellettyä, kuten nähtiin saksalaisen konsultin integrointiselvityksessä (koko 2 Mt) sekä RaideYVA:ssa. Vanhanaikaiseen metroon ei saanut puuttua mitenkään. Vaikka kaikki metroon littyvät ongelmat ovat juuri siinä, että siitä tehtiin aikanaan junan kokoinen mutta perinteisen metron tehoinen.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta ainakin toistaiseksi se on ollut kiellettyä, kuten nähtiin saksalaisen konsultin integrointiselvityksessä (koko 2 Mt)


Juuri tätä lukiessani tuli mieleen, miltä voisi näyttää verkosto kevyemmällä kalustolla.

----------


## killerpop

Jos stadin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie
- stadista puuttuisi se jokin, mikä siitä tekee niin erinomaisen kaikessa tehokkuudessaan
- paikalliset kärsisivät, koska heillä ei olisi mitään millä päteä - esim "eihän teillä ole edes metroa"
- Turku olisi Suomen pääkaupunki ja sinne olisi rakennettu metro

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

:Smile:  Pistelläänpä vähän takaisin:




> - stadista puuttuisi se jokin, mikä siitä tekee niin erinomaisen kaikessa tehokkuudessaan


Onhan meillä ratikat.



> - paikalliset kärsisivät, koska heillä ei olisi mitään millä päteä - esim "eihän teillä ole edes metroa"


Voimmehan päteä lauseella: "Eihän teillä ole edes spåraa."



> - Turku olisi Suomen pääkaupunki ja sinne olisi rakennettu metro


Veivät sieltä ratikankin. Mitenkä sinne metron olisivat saaneet?

 :Laughing:  Juuri tätä tähän keskusteluun tarvitaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jos stadin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie
Pääsisin vaihdotta vartissa keskustaanEspoon metro olisi tehty jo 20 vuotta sittenMetro kulkisi jo PasilaankinTiedelinja olisi toteutettu metrona silloin kun Viikin kampus tehtiinLaajasalolaisetkin olisivat ajaneet vaihdotta Hertsikan kautta keskustaan jo 30 vuottaPohjois-Vuosaaressakin olisi metroMetro olisi aloittanut liikenteen jo 1960-luvullaKeskellä Myllypuroa olisi metroasema eikä liityntäliikennettä tarvittaisi lainkaanKukaan ei puhuisi keskustatunnelista, koska Smith-Polvista ei olisi koskaan tehtyHelsingissä olisi rauhallinen ja menestyvä kävelykeskustaLentokentälle pääsisi pikaratika.. eikun siis metrollaJoukkoliikenteen osuus säteittäisessä ajoneuvoliikenteessä olisi 60 %PK-seutu olisi Euroopan kärkikaupunki joukkoliikenteen käytössäGöteborgissa olisi käytössä Suomessa valmistettuja ratikoitaBombardierin Suomen ratikkatehdas hallitsisi Venäjän ratikkamarkkinoita (Valmetin ja Karian raitiovaunuteollisuus olisi myyty hyvällä hinnalla 1980-luvulla, koska sillä oli hallussaan Neuvostoliiton merkittävä markkinaosuus ratikoissa)Variotrameja ongelmineen ei olisi koskaan hankittuVaunut voisivat näyttää vaikka tältä

Huomatkaa, että vaunun keulassa lukee, että kyseessä on Metro!
Antero

PS: Minä varmaan taistelisin sen puolesta, että tänne saataisiin sivukiskovirrotteinen metro ja liityntäliikenne, koska väittäisin sitä paljon halvemmaksi ja tehokkaammaksi ja joukkoliikennettä paremmin suosivammaksi (Lontoossakin on sivukiskometro ja suuri joukkoliikenteen osuus), kun rataa olisi vain 10 % pikaratikkametrosta ja käytössä olisi enemmän pikaratikkametroa paljon halvemmaksi väittämiäni busseja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> - Turku olisi Suomen pääkaupunki ja sinne olisi rakennettu metro


killerpopin puheenvuoro taisi olla keventävässä mielessä kirjoitettu.., mutta tosiasiassa Turun sijainti savimassan päällä tekisi tunnelimetron kaivamisen yhtä hankalaksi ellei mahdottomaksi kuin Göteborgissa. Turun "metro" taitaisi olla jotain sellaista, että esikaupungeissa kulkisi pitkät matkat esimetrotyyppisiä ratoja omilla käytävillään ja niillä ajettaisiin raitiovaunuilla. Keskustassa ne raitsikat luultavasti ajaisivat kaduilla samaan tapaan kuin vuoteen 1972 saakka, tosin 100%:n kulkuetuisuuksilla. Linjoja voisi olla 5 - 10 -kertainen määrä verrattuna 1970-luvun alun tilanteeseen. 
Tämä kaikki toki olisi voinut toteutua siitä riippumatta, minkälainen metro tai pikaraitiotie Itä-Helsinkiin oli tulossa / tuli.

----------


## jhaarni

> PS: Minä varmaan taistelisin sen puolesta, että tänne saataisiin sivukiskovirrotteinen metro ja liityntäliikenne, koska väittäisin sitä paljon halvemmaksi ja tehokkaammaksi ja joukkoliikennettä paremmin suosivammaksi (Lontoossakin on sivukiskometro ja suuri joukkoliikenteen osuus), kun rataa olisi vain 10 % pikaratikkametrosta ja käytössä olisi enemmän pikaratikkametroa paljon halvemmaksi väittämiäni busseja.


LOL! Näinhän se varmaan on  :Very Happy:   Mutta tuo listasi on mielestäni aika pätevä, varsinkin tuo spekulaatio suomalaisesta ratikkatuotannosta oli hyvä oivallus.

//janne

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> PS: Minä varmaan taistelisin sen puolesta, että tänne saataisiin sivukiskovirrotteinen metro ja liityntäliikenne, koska väittäisin sitä paljon halvemmaksi ja tehokkaammaksi ja joukkoliikennettä paremmin suosivammaksi (Lontoossakin on sivukiskometro ja suuri joukkoliikenteen osuus), kun rataa olisi vain 10 % pikaratikkametrosta ja käytössä olisi enemmän pikaratikkametroa paljon halvemmaksi väittämiäni busseja.


Ehkä, mutta ennen sitä, Martti Sainio, Georg C Ehrnroth, Ilkka Hakalehto ja Liisa Kulhia, olisivat 1970-luvulla tehneet kaikkensa torpatakseen Helsingin kaupungin pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat. Heidän painattamissa rintanapeissaan olisi saatu lukea seuraavanlaisia sloganeita: _"Bussi on tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennemuoto", "Hiekkaa sosialistiraitiovaunun rattaisiin, "Auto vapauttaa suomalaiset", ja "Pienten ihmisten puolesta -ei mammuttiraitiotietä Helsinkiin"_. He olisivat penkoneet hammastikulla löytääkseen pientäkin skandaalin käryä pikaraitiotiehankkeesta....

Tätä taustaa ja helsinkiläistä jukuripäistä päätöksentekomenettelyä tuntien epäilen että pikaraitiotietä ei tähän asti olisi rakennettu yhtään enemmän kuin mitä metroa on nyt. Mutta hyvä että edes sen verran. Juuri tänä vuonna olisi väännetty kovaa kättä Espoossa kannattaako pikaraitiotietä ulottaa sine....., YVA:ssa olisivat päässeet loppusuoralle vain pikaraitiotie ja länsiväylän bussit. Metro ja kombi olisi armotta tiputettu pois. Valtuuston kokouksessa  Timo Soini olisi jyrähdellyt että _"Ei sitä ratikkaa minnekään Niittykumpuun kannata vetää, siellä asuu vain kokoomuslaisia kaasugrillimiehiä"_ ....mutta lopulta järki olisi voittanut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Jos Helsingin raitiotie näyttäisi tältä, tältä tai tältä, niin sitten minäkin kutsuisin sitä metroksi.

Mutta se raitioverkosto Helsingissä, jossa on päivittäin jotain ongelmia, jonka nopeus on hevoskärryjen luokkaa kun vaunut juuttuvat muun liikenteen kanssa ruuhkiin on kaukana tuosta edellämainitusta. Paljon olisi parannettavaa niin tekniikassa, katuverkossa kuin asenteissakin. Kun Helsingin raitioliikenne muuttuu tuollaiseksi, niin Helsingin "metroverkosto" todellakin moninkertaistuu.

----------


## Compact

> Jos Helsingin raitiotie näyttäisi tältä, tältä tai tältä, niin sitten minäkin kutsuisin sitä metroksi.


No miksi sitten ei voi olla tällaisen, sanottakoon pikaraitiotien ja sellaisen rakentamisen kannattaja. Tämä nyt ei ole koskaan mitään metroa nähnytkään, vaan on ratikka ja kenties sen pikaisempi versio. Voi olla kyllä ihan "rauhallinenkin".
En ymmärrä yhtikäs nyt siis kirjoittajan logiikkaa, kun olen kirjoituksia tässä seurannut. Kiinalaismiljardimatkustajametro on ollut se ratkaisu tähän asti...

----------


## 339-DF

Siinähän se PIKAratikan juju juuri onkin, että se voi - niin kuin niin monta kertaa on mainittu - olla yhtä aikaa sekä tuollainen vriston näyttämä, omalla osuudella kulkeva nopea ratikka että tarvittaessa sukeltaa tunneliin ja kulkea ihan yhtä nopeasti (oikeastaan nopeammin) kuin meidän oranssi metromme ja kaiken lisäksi se voidaan, jos halutaan, viedä myös katutilaan tai vaikka kävelykadulle, jolloin sillä pääsee ihan ovelta ovelle, niin kuin nyt vaikka Aleksilla.

Parhaimmassa tapauksessa ei tarvitsisi kiistellä enää nimestä ollenkaan, kunhan nyt todettaisiin vaan että Se kulkee nopeasti siellä tunnelissa Kampista Herttoniemeen, ja sitten mennään vähän verkkaisemmin Laajasalon kautta Santahaminaan. Samalla vaunulla pääsee kotiovelle, tai ehkä tässä tapauksessa kasarmin ovelle, asti. Ja jos nimistä halutaan jauha niin pistetään sinne sitten elektroniset nimikilvet, joissa lukee ensin tunnelissa METRO ja sitten kun päästään Herttoniemessä katuradalle niin se muuttuisikin muotoon RATIKKA. Olisivatkohan kaikki tyytyväisiä?  :Wink: 

Teknisesti ei tarvita mitään muuta kuin nykyinen Helsingin ratikka, vaikkapa 33-vuotias Nr I. Mutta rata täytyy tehdä ihan eri kriteeteillä kuin meillä.

Tiesittekö muuten, että jos nykyistä metrolinjaa ajettaisiinkin vuoden 1959 neliakselisilla vaunuilla, niin perillä oltaisiin nopeammin kuin nykyisellä metrokalustolla? (No, tässä pikkusen venytetään tosiasioita, mutta meidän metrolla pääsee vain 70 km/h kun taas neliakselisen nopeusennätys on 100 km/h. Tosiasiassa ne kulkevat enimmillään sellaista kuuttakymmentä eikä taida kiihtyvyyskään olla ihan M100-luokkaa.)

----------


## vristo

> No miksi sitten ei voi olla tällaisen, sanottakoon pikaraitiotien ja sellaisen rakentamisen kannattaja. Tämä nyt ei ole koskaan mitään metroa nähnytkään, vaan on ratikka ja kenties sen pikaisempi versio. Voi olla kyllä ihan "rauhallinenkin".
> En ymmärrä yhtikäs nyt siis kirjoittajan logiikkaa, kun olen kirjoituksia tässä seurannut. Kiinalaismiljardimatkustajametro on ollut se ratkaisu tähän asti...


Mä olen joukkoliikenneharrastaja (ja korostan sanaa harrastaja), vaikka olenkin töissä eräässä joukkoliikenneyrityksessä tuotantopuolella niin pidän sekä metroista ja metrojärjestelmistä että raitiovaunuista. En ole fanaatikko kumpaankaan suuntaa, enkä vihaa kumpaakaan. Pidän raideliikenteestä sen kaikissa muodoissa. Vihaan sitä ajattelumallia (ns. puoluemallia), että joillain on vain joku vaihtoehto ja ainostaan se on se oikea. Minulta löytyy ymmärtämystä jopa yksityisautoilijoille. En ole blokkiintunut johonkin tiettyyn "lahkoon".

Pääasia on sujuva, nopea ja edullinen joukkoliikenne. Helsingin nykyinen ratikkaverkosto ei mielestäni edusta sellaista. Helsingin metro on nopea, helppokäyttöinen ja looginen. Sen linjaston ja verkoston laajennus on minulle luonnollinen juttu. Toki Hongkongin hieno kiinalaismiljardimatkustajametrojärjestelmä on mulle se n:o 1. Sielläkin on pikaraitiotieverkosto sen tukena, puhumattakaan Hong Kong Islandin kaksikerroskaturatikoista.

Huomatkaa noissa kuvissa, etta nuo raideliikennevekottimet kulkevat täysin omia polkujaan ilman että joku Bemari seisoo niiden edessä ryhmittyneenä tms.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Huomatkaa noissa kuvissa, etta nuo raideliikennevekottimet kulkevat täysin omia polkujaan ilman että joku Bemari seisoo niiden edessä ryhmittyneenä tms.


Jos nyt oikein haluaa olla tarkka, niin juuri tätä sana metro tarkoittaa. Siis omaa reittiänsä kulkevaa junaa. Meillä siis menee puolikkaat metrot Käpylään ja Munkkaan. Onhan tästä muistaakseni ollut jossain toisessa ketjussa puhettakin.

Minun puolestani metro saa ihan hyvin hoidella muidenkin hommia. Eli voisi hypätä Aleksanterinkadulle päästämään matkustajat suoraan kaupan ovelle, mutta myös kulkemaan tunnelissa ilman, että joku torvi olisi edessä puolentoista tuhannen kilon metalliarkun kanssa tai kuten tänään, runnomassa vähän suuremmalla arkulla pysäkkiä vaunun eteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No miksi sitten ei voi olla tällaisen, sanottakoon pikaraitiotien ja sellaisen rakentamisen kannattaja.


Tiedän ehkä jopa kymmeniä joukkoliikenneharrastajia, jotka "eivät kannata" pikaraitioteitä katu-uskottavuutensa menettämisen pelon takia. Monet pikaratikoista pitävät paljastavat "paheensa" vain yksityiskeskusteluissa. 
Näin joukkoliikenteen moniruokaisena harrastajana voin toki vain ihmetellä tuotakin ilmiötä, mutta kun wanhaksi elää, niin kaikenlaista saa huomata... Minulle pikaratikat on liikennemuoto liikennemuotojen joukossa enkä näe yhtään mitään syytä vihata tai ylipalvoa niitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedän ehkä jopa kymmeniä joukkoliikenneharrastajia, jotka "eivät kannata" pikaraitioteitä katu-uskottavuutensa menettämisen pelon takia. Monet pikaratikoista pitävät paljastavat "paheensa" vain yksityiskeskusteluissa.


En tiedä katu-uskottavuudesta, mutta pikaratikoiden kategorinen vastustaminen on ihan silkkaa tyhmyyttä. Pikaratikat ovat moneen joukkoliikennetarpeeseen todella hyvä ratkaisu, nykyisin tarjolla olevista vaihtoehdoista jopa paras. Se ei toki tarkoita sitä, että kaikki joukkoliikenne pitäisi hoitaa vain ja ainoastaan pikaratikoilla.

Pikaratikan imagon ongelmana suomalaissa harrastajapiireissä on "pikaratikkauskovaiset", jotka jauhavat samoja pikaratikkamantrojaan kyllästymiseen asti. Pikaratikka assosioituu voimakkaasti näihin "uskovaisiin" ja minä ainakin haluan tehdä selvän pesäeron heidän toimintaansa, johon kuuluu paljon elementtejä joita en voi millään muotoa tukea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pikaratikan imagon ongelmana suomalaissa harrastajapiireissä on "pikaratikkauskovaiset", jotka jauhavat samoja pikaratikkamantrojaan kyllästymiseen asti. Pikaratikka assosioituu voimakkaasti näihin "uskovaisiin" ja minä ainakin haluan tehdä selvän pesäeron heidän toimintaansa, johon kuuluu paljon elementtejä joita en voi millään muotoa tukea.


Tuossa tuli enemmän kuin hyvin sanoiksi puettuna tärkeä asiakokonaisuus. Pesäerosta tietynlaiseen fanatismiin varmasti on hyvin pitkälle arvellakseni kysymys.
Minkä tahansa asian vastustaminen vain vastustamisen vuoksi voidaan luokitella varsin hengettömäksi toiminnaksi. Samalla tavalla jonkin asian puolustaminen vain puolustamisen takia.

----------


## Compact

> Pesäerosta tietynlaiseen fanatismiin varmasti on hyvin pitkälle arvellakseni kysymys.


Niin ja metrofanaattisuuttako ei täällä esiinny lainkaan? Sitähän täällä juuri etupäässä esiintyykin...

Jlf on muuten yksi Suomen parhaimmista liikenneharrastelijoiden viihdelukemistoista. Voisikohan nimen jo kohta muuttaa Hymyksi? Jutut ainakin  saavat hymyilemään  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pikaratikan imagon ongelmana suomalaissa harrastajapiireissä on "pikaratikkauskovaiset", jotka jauhavat samoja pikaratikkamantrojaan kyllästymiseen asti.


Itse väittäisin suurempana ongelmana olevan metrouskovaiset, jotka ehkä tietävät metron olevan täysin vääränlaisessa kaupungissa, mutta silti haluaisi sen reviiriä laajentaa.

Helsingissähän ehkä Töölö voisi asukastiheydeltään vastata metron ihannealuetta, mutta kalliista rakennuskustannuksista huolimatta sitä suunnitellaan lähes yhtä tiheäksi ja laajaksi kuin pikaratikkalinjoja.

----------


## petteri

Minustakin nykyistä metroa ja lähijunaa kevyemmät ja joustavammat raideliikenneratkaisut ovat erittäin houkuttelevia.

Nyt vaan niiden voimakkaimmat puolestapuhujat ovat liian fanaattisia. Pikaraitiotiet nähdään ainoana ratkaisuna vielä niin, ettei kovin ihmeellisiä investointeja/muutoksia tarvita oikeastaan missään.

Otetaanpa esimerkiksi nykyisen kuutosen jatkaminen Viikkiin tai muu Viikin raideyhteys. Tuo ratkaisu voi olla matka-ajaltaan siedettävä, vain 

1) Jos Kaivokatu, osa Kaisaniemenkatua ja osa Hämeentietä muutetaan joukkoliikennekaduiksi tai ainakin autojen kääntymistä Kaisaniemenkadulla ja Hämeentiellä rajoitetaan paljon. (Edellyttänee käytännössä keskustatunnelia) TAI

2) Ajetaan Rautatieasemalta Pasilaan lähiliikenneraiteita ja tehdään Pasilasta Viikkiin rata esimerkiksi Koskelantietä seuraten. (Voi vaatia Pasilanväylän toteutuksen toimiakseen.) TAI

3) Rakennetaan tunneli(esimerkiksi Esplanadi- Kamppi - Meilahti -Pasila - Viikki).

Nyt tuntuu, että "pikaratikkapuolue" pitää monta ratikkalinjaa toteuttamiskelpoisena ihan ilman mitään radikaaleja muutoksia liikenneympäristöön. Keskustatunneli on monelle punainen vaate, joka palvelee _vain_ autoliikennettä. Toisaalta olemassa on myös "raskasliikennepuolue", jolle vain vaihtoehto 3 on oikea. 

Minusta liiallinen fanatismi (joukko)liikenneratkaisuissa ei ole hyvästä, vaan on parempaan tulokseen pääsee kun pystyy näkemään myös harmaan sävyjä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minusta liiallinen fanatismi (joukko)liikenneratkaisuissa ei ole hyvästä, vaan on parempaan tulokseen pääsee kun pystyy näkemään myös harmaan sävyjä.


Erittäin viisaasti kirjoitettu. Nimenomaan näin asioihin pitäisi osata suhtautua.
Mitä tulee metrofanaattisuuteen, niin sitä taitaa sittenkin esiintyä paljon enemmän erään kunnan hallinnossa ja mahdollisesti joissakin puoluetoimistoissa kuin tällä foorumilla. En ole sen lajin fanaatikkoja löytänyt edes metro-nimiseltä IRC-kanavalta. Sielläkin metrohenkiset nuorukaiset keskittyvät nykyisen metron bongaamiseen ja muihin havainnointeihin. Aika vähän siellä suunnitellaan nykyisen verkoston laajennuksia, jopa vähemmän kuin virallinen "metrotehdas" tekee. En muista kenenkään metroharrastajan tukeneen esimerkiksi ajatusta vetää metrolinja Hki-Vantaan lentokentälle. Helsingin kaupunki suunnittelee ihan virallisesti sellaistakin...
Pikaratikkaintoilujen yhtenä taustatekijänä taitaa olla se, että Suomessa ei ole yhtäkään pikaratikkaa eikä yksikään nykyisistä olemassaolevista ratikkalinjauksista ole sinne päinkään. Toivottavasti keskustelu muuttuu henkevämpään suuntaan viimeistään silloin, kun pääkaupunkiseudun ensimmäiset uuden ajattelutavan mukaiset raitiolinjaukset saadaan käyttöön. Pidän hyvin selvänä, että Jokeri I ainakin nostetaan raiteille varsin pian ja ehkä vielä sitäkin nopeammin saadaan nykyaikainen raitioyhteys Helsingin niemeltä Katajanokan kautta Laajasaloon. Siitä on sitten hyvä lähteä suunnittelemaan jatkoja, mikäli todellista tilausta löytyy. Ja miksei löytyisikin...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pikaraitiotiet nähdään ainoana ratkaisuna vielä niin, ettei kovin ihmeellisiä investointeja/muutoksia tarvita oikeastaan missään.


Ihmeellisiä muutoksia tarvitaan ainoastaan autoilukulttuuriin. Suomi on harvaan asuttu maa ja ehkä sen vuoksi autoille on tehty tilaa. Ei tarvittaisi mitään keskustatunnelia, jos ei olisi turhaan autoilevia ihmisiä. Nyt yleinen luulo on se, että joukkoliikenne on huonoa ja tehotonta. Huonoa ja tehotonta se on vain siksi, että tukitaan tiet autoilla sen sijaan, että hypättäisiin ratikan kyytiin. Nämä kaikki ehdotuksesi näyttäisi autoilijoille vain, että nyt annetaan periksi, antaa autojen vallata elintilamme.




> Minusta liiallinen fanatismi (joukko)liikenneratkaisuissa ei ole hyvästä, vaan on parempaan tulokseen pääsee kun pystyy näkemään myös harmaan sävyjä.


Tästä kyllä olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## Albert

> Pikaratikkaintoilujen yhtenä taustatekijänä taitaa olla se, että Suomessa ei ole yhtäkään pikaratikkaa...


 :Laughing:  On Suomessa toki ainakin yksi pikaratikka, nimittäin Ludde. Se entisessä elämässään on täyttänyt "Wikipediassa" mainituista pikaraitiotien/vaunun kuudesta ominaisuudesta viisi. Eikös se riitä. :Wink:  
----------------
*Oho!*
Tunnistamaton jäsen

----------


## petteri

> Ihmeellisiä muutoksia tarvitaan ainoastaan autoilukulttuuriin. Suomi on harvaan asuttu maa ja ehkä sen vuoksi autoille on tehty tilaa. Ei tarvittaisi mitään keskustatunnelia, jos ei olisi turhaan autoilevia ihmisiä. Nyt yleinen luulo on se, että joukkoliikenne on huonoa ja tehotonta. Huonoa ja tehotonta se on vain siksi, että tukitaan tiet autoilla sen sijaan, että hypättäisiin ratikan kyytiin. Nämä kaikki ehdotuksesi näyttäisi autoilijoille vain, että nyt annetaan periksi, antaa autojen vallata elintilamme.


Käytän joukkoliikennettä päivittäin ja minulle ei ole autoa. En kuitenkaan näe yksityisautoilua periaatteellisena pahana ja joukkoliikennettä hyvänä. 

Elämme yksityisautoilun yhteiskunnassa. Kun "joukkoliikennepuolue" on Helsingin seudullakin vähemmistö, joukkoliikennettä voi parhaiten edistää ottamalla myös autoliikenteen tarpeet huomioon. En näe periaatteellista vastakkainasettelua mielekkäänä.

Isoa kaupunkia(Helsingin seutu) ei vaan kannata rakentaa pelkästään autoliikenteen  varaan, mutta ei sitä ole realistista rakentaa pelkästään joukkoliikenteenkään varaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On Suomessa toki ainakin yksi pikaratikka, nimittäin Ludde. Se entisessä elämässään on täyttänyt "Wikipediassa" mainituista pikaraitiotien/vaunun kuudesta ominaisuudesta viisi. Eikös se riitä.


Joo, pakko myöntää, että väärässä olin...  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Isoa kaupunkia(Helsingin seutu) ei vaan kannata rakentaa pelkästään autoliikenteen varaan, mutta ei sitä ole realistista rakentaa pelkästään joukkoliikenteenkään varaan.


Ei tietenkään voi rakentaa pelkästään joukkoliikenteen varaan. Mutta täällä ei edes yritetä saada autoilijoita siirymään joukkoliikenteeseen. Autoilijoitakin helpottaisi, jos tänne saataisiin toimiva joukkoliikenne korvaamaan autoilua. Korvaamisella tarkoitan sitä, että autoilija siirtyy joukkoliikenteeseen, joka on autoilua helpompaa ja nopeampaa. Näin turhat jonot sisääntuloväyliltä ja kehäteiltä poistuisi. Vaan mitä näiden asioiden eteen tehdään? Länsimetro, väylien laajennuksia, lisää kaistoja ja tunneli, jolla saadaan keskustan liikennemäärä tuplattua. Vaihtoehto tälle olisi joukkoliikenne, jolla edelliset voitaisiin unohtaa. Nykyisellä menolla kukaan ei halua luopua päivittäisestä automatkastaan Radio Novan parissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä katu-uskottavuudesta, mutta pikaratikoiden kategorinen vastustaminen on ihan silkkaa tyhmyyttä. Pikaratikat ovat moneen joukkoliikennetarpeeseen todella hyvä ratkaisu, nykyisin tarjolla olevista vaihtoehdoista jopa paras. Se ei toki tarkoita sitä, että kaikki joukkoliikenne pitäisi hoitaa vain ja ainoastaan pikaratikoilla.


Tästä olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Myös siitä, ettei pikaratikkaa voi eikä pidä joka paikkaan änkeä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tulee metrofanaattisuuteen, niin sitä taitaa sittenkin esiintyä paljon enemmän erään kunnan hallinnossa ja mahdollisesti joissakin puoluetoimistoissa kuin tällä foorumilla.


Voisikos sen tuon paremmin enää sanoa! Juuri näin näyttää olevan.

----------


## Compact

> On Suomessa toki ainakin yksi pikaratikka, nimittäin Ludde.


No jos se vanha rauta täyttää pikaratikan vaatimukset, niin kyllä sitten muutkin Helsingin ratikat ovat sellaisia.

Nykyinen linjastorakenne vain ei täytä vaadittuja edellytyksiä ja esteenä ovat hyvin pitkälti vanhat jäärät eli metrohöyrypäät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siinähän se PIKAratikan juju juuri onkin, että se voi - niin kuin niin monta kertaa on mainittu - olla yhtä aikaa sekä tuollainen vriston näyttämä, omalla osuudella kulkeva nopea ratikka että tarvittaessa sukeltaa tunneliin ja kulkea ihan yhtä nopeasti (oikeastaan nopeammin) kuin meidän oranssi metromme ja kaiken lisäksi se voidaan, jos halutaan, viedä myös katutilaan tai vaikka kävelykadulle, jolloin sillä pääsee ihan ovelta ovelle, niin kuin nyt vaikka Aleksilla.


Itse en pidä metron ja pikaraitiotien välistä eroa niin dramaattisena. Eräissä ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa on "Metro" tai "U-Bahn" jossa jetaan raitiovaunuilla, kun taas joissakin muissa on "tram" tai vastaava, jossa ajetaan pitkät matkat raskaita junia tunneleissa. Oslossa esim vanhempi kansa käyttää sanaa "trikken" , joka tarkoittaa raitiovaunua, myös kun puhuu metrosta. Sitten on myös kevytmetroja joiden vaunut kooltaan ovat raitiovaunujakin pienempiä. Erilaisia sekajärjestelmiäkin on. Kun puhutaan light- ja heavy-railin erosta, niin heavy-rail on mielestäni sellainen jonka vaunu on vähintään perinteisen Tukholman tai Lontoon metrovaunun kokoluokkaa. Kaikki siitä alaspäin ovat light-railia. Jos ei tämä riitä niin voi sitten laitureiden ja vaunun lattioiden korkeuden sekä kaarresäteiden perustella, sekä sillä onko virransyöttö katolta vai virtakiskolta, määritellä aika tarkkaan kumpaan ryhmään kuuluu, jos se on jollekin tärkeää. Minun mielestäni se ei ole. 

Jotkut ortodoksiset tahot pitävät light-railia puhtaimmillaan vain sellaiset ratkaisut joissa raitiovaunu kulkee 95%:sesti vain kaduilla tai sellasilla avoratapenkoilla jotka ovat suorassa kosketuksissa ympäristöön, eli ei silloilla eikä tunneleilla, eikä saa olla aitoja tai puomeja estämässä esim koirankusetusta ratapenkalla jos koira (tai isäntä/emäntä) on sitä mieltä että sen pitää tehdä tarpeensa juuri sinne. Samoin pitää kävelykaduilla ja toreilla saada kulkea äänetön "leikkuri" läpi tavaratalosta toiseen nyssäköitä kantavien väkilaumojen välissä. Mutta minä en ole niin ortodoksi. Minun mielestäni eritasoratkaisuja ei pidä hyljeksiä edes vaikka ratkaisun nimi on raitiovaunu, koska ne yleensä rakennetaan ihan järkisyistä varmistaakseen esteettömän kulun ja välttääkseen ikäviltä onnettomuustilanteilta. 

Jos Helsinkin olisi rakennettu light-rail tyyppinen metro, sen aloituslinja olisi joka tapauksessa noudattanut suurin piirtein nykyisen metron itä-länsi suuntaista reittiä keskustassa, ja se kulkisi tunnelissa. Kaikki spekulointi myöhemmästä kehityksestä asian ympäriltä on sitten avointa. Sen kuljettamat matkustajamäärät olisivat samaa luokkaa kuin nykyisenkin metron. Koska junat olisivat kapeampia, ne olisivat silloin pidempiä. Lähinnä esikaupunkialueilla sen pysäkit olisivat ehkä vähän tiheämmässä kuin metron, ja Vuosaaren haara haarautuisi ehkä toisen kerran. Lännessä rata tuskin jatkuisi ihan Espooseen asti tänä päivänä, tuntien espoolaispäättäjien mentaliteetin, mutta Lauttasaareen ehkä. Suurinta osaa pk-seutua palvelisivat vain bussit, kuten nyt. 

Nyt joka tapauksessa rakennettiin heavy-rail metro, ja sellaisena se pysyy. Pääkaupunkiseudun asukasluku ei ole vähenemässä, joten tarvetta downgreidata vanhaa raskasmetroa joksikin kevyemmäksi, romuttamalla nykyiset metrojunat, madaltamalla laitureita ja siirtämällä kiskot lähiöissä pois silloilta ja kaukaloilta eri reiteille, ei ole. 

Sensijaan uusia linjoja suunniteltaessa, jotka ovat enemmän tai vähemmän poikittain nykyisen itä-länsi metrolinjan kanssa, kannattaisi vakavasti harkita light-rail vaihtoehtoa. Yksi kysymys on, voidaanko Helsingin nykyistä raitiotietä hyödyntää mitenkään? Se on jotenkin sellainen luonteeltaan että se ei jousta ylöspäin ollenkaan. Mutta maailma ei lopu siihen vaikka ei voi  hyödyntää. Uusia paikkoja jonne pikaraitiotie, siis keskustassa maanalaisena ja lähiöissä maanpäällisenä, ihan sellaisenaan uppoaisi, olisivat Jokeri, sekä ylipäänsä metron kakkoslinja Malmi-Viikki-Pasila-Kamppi-Katajanokka-Laajasalo-Sandis. Eli minä pidän peukkuja sellaiselle ratkaisulle. 

Sitten meillä on vielä se toinen raskasraide, eli VR:n lähiliikenne. Sen täydellistä integrontia metrohin tai raitioteihin pidän nykytilanteessa lähes mahdottomana. Ei teknisistä syistä, vaan siksi että VR:llä on monopoli liikenten hoidolle. Ainoa joka kävisi päinsä olisi kaupallinen integrointi, eli esim siinä vaiheessa kun YTV:n junakalustoyhtiön uudet matalalattiajunat korvaavat nykyiset vanhat, tai Marja- eli lentokenttärata aloittaa liikennöinnin, palvelukonsepti muutettaisiin metron kanssa mahdollisimman yhdenmukaiseksi. Olisi yhteinen linjakartta sekä matkustajainfo, liput ostettaisiin samanlaisista automaateista jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Uusia paikkoja jonne pikaraitiotie, siis keskustassa maanalaisena ja lähiöissä maanpäällisenä, ihan sellaisenaan uppoaisi, olisivat Jokeri, sekä ylipäänsä metron kakkoslinja Malmi-Viikki-Pasila-Kamppi-Katajanokka-Laajasalo-Sandis. Eli minä pidän peukkuja sellaiselle ratkaisulle.


Samaa mieltä, mutta tuollaisenaan en tekisi pikaratikkametroa Malmilta/Viikistä Santikseen. Itse asiassa minusta idea linjasta, joka kulkisi Viikistä Rautatientorin kautta Laajasaloon, ja mahdollisesti jatkot Viikki-Malmi ja Laajasalo-Santahamina kuulostaa ihan järjelliseltä. Eli käytännössä Viira+Laajasalon raideyhteys yhtenä linjana.

2. varsinainen metrolinja sitten voisi kulkea vaikkapa Itäkeskus-Kamppi-Pasila, toisessa vaiheessa Esplanadi-Kamppi-Pasila-Kumpula. Tämä ihan raskasraiteena ja maan alla. Siinä vaiheessa meillä olisi ihan riittävästi metroa Suomelle, kun länsimetrokin olisi jatkettu Kivenlahteen ja itämetro jonnekkin Hakunilaan/Östersundomiin. Lisäksi "VR-metrolinjojen" kehittäminen - Pisara, Kehärata ja Espoon kaupunkirata.




> Sitten meillä on vielä se toinen raskasraide, eli VR:n lähiliikenne. Sen täydellistä integrontia metrohin tai raitioteihin pidän nykytilanteessa lähes mahdottomana. Ei teknisistä syistä, vaan siksi että VR:llä on monopoli liikenten hoidolle. Ainoa joka kävisi päinsä olisi kaupallinen integrointi, eli esim siinä vaiheessa kun YTV:n junakalustoyhtiön uudet matalalattiajunat korvaavat nykyiset vanhat, tai Marja- eli lentokenttärata aloittaa liikennöinnin, palvelukonsepti muutettaisiin metron kanssa mahdollisimman yhdenmukaiseksi. Olisi yhteinen linjakartta sekä matkustajainfo, liput ostettaisiin samanlaisista automaateista jne.


VR:n monopolin purku ei ole mitenkään mahdoton asia niin kauan kuin olemme EU:n jäseniä. Minusta se tekninen muuttaminen ja RHK:n suhtautuminen asialle on enemmänkin se mahdottomuus.

Näkisin, että tulevaisuudessa meillä on  matkustajan silmissä laaja metroverkko, visiointia:

ORANSSI LINJA (sivukiskometro)
M1 Kivenlahti-Vuosaaren satama, M2 Pasila-Östersundom, M3 Tapiola-Itäkeskus

PUNAINEN LINJA (lentokentän juna)
M5 Pisara-Huopalahti-Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Pisara (myötäpäivään)
M6 Pisara-Tikkurila-Lentoasema-Huopalahti-Pisara (vastapäivään)

SININEN LINJA (rantarata ja päärata)
M7 (E+N-junat) Espoo-Pisara-Kerava, kaikilla asemilla pysähdys
M8 (U+K-junat) Kirkkonummi-Pisara-Kerava, tärkeimmillä asemilla pysähdys

Lisäksi pikaraitiotiet Jokerit I, II ja Viikki-Rautatientori-Laajasalo, sekä pidemmän matkan lähijunat, joiden pääteasemana on Helsinki (H, R, S, Y, Z yms.) Myöhemmässä vaiheessa M2 muuttuisi Kivenlahti-Östersundom-linjaksi ja M3 Tapiola-Hakunila-linjaksi. Uutena linjana tulisi mukaan M4 Esplanadi-Pasila-Kumpula toisen metroaseman, ja samalla koko Espan metron käyttöönoton yhteydessä. Yhteinen linjakartta olisi kuitenkin jo nyt täysin toteuttamiskelpoinen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt vaan niiden voimakkaimmat puolestapuhujat ovat liian fanaattisia. Pikaraitiotiet nähdään ainoana ratkaisuna vielä niin, ettei kovin ihmeellisiä investointeja/muutoksia tarvita oikeastaan missään.
> 
> Otetaanpa esimerkiksi nykyisen kuutosen jatkaminen Viikkiin tai muu Viikin raideyhteys. Tuo ratkaisu voi olla matka-ajaltaan siedettävä, vain...


Ajattelin vastata tähän, koska aluksi ajattelin juuri näin, mutta tarkemmin mietittyäni ja tämän foorumin kirjoituksia lukiessa sitten hahmotin, että metron kanssa täysin kilpailukykyiset matka-ajat ovat saavutettavissa todellakin ilman kovin suuria investointeja. Sen sijaan tarvitaan kyllä suuriakin muutoksia liikennöintiperiaatteisiin.

Katsotaan vaikka puheena ollutta Viiraa ja sen tuomista Koskelasta rautatieasemalle. Perusoivallus on siinä, että jos raitiovaunu kulkee täsmällisen aikataulun mukaan, sanotaan vaikka kymmenen sekunnin tarkkuudella, kuten metrossa, niin liikennevalojen kierto ja raitiovaunujen aikataulut voidaan synkronisoida. Sanotaan vaikka, että raitiovaunuja kulkee viiden minuutin välein, joten liikennevalojen kiertoajaksi valitaan sama viisi minuuttia. Nyt vain jokaisen liikennevaloristeyksen kierto asetetaan siten, että raitiovaunun vihreä (vai pitäisikö sanoa 'aja-vaihe') osuu aina yksiin raitiovaunun risteykseensaapumisajan kanssa. Näin raitiovaunu voi hidastamatta ohittaa risteyksen, vaikka samalla sallitaankin ajoneuvoliikenne radan yli samassa tasossa. Hyvä on myös varustaa risteys sensoreilla ja hienosäätää liikennevalokiertoa raitiovaunun todellisen saapumisajan kanssa. Tarvittaessa voidaan lisätä myös puomeja, jotka estävät liikenteen radan ylitse.

Tietysti tällaisella on rajansa. Raitiotien vieminen risteyksen yli tällä tavalla väistämättäkin rajoittaa risteyksen kapasiteettia eikä raitiovaunuja voi kulkea radalla tiettyä määrää enemmän. Varmaankin juna viiden minuutin välein on maksimi. Mutta palataksemme tähän Viira-esimerkkiin, rata Hakaniemestä Koskelaan voitaisiin muuttaa tällä periaatteella toimivaksi pikaradaksi. Rata kulkee valmiiksi omalla väylällään koko matkalla, joten ongelmana ovat vain tasoristeykset autoliikenteen kanssa. Ensinnä poistetaan tarpeettomat risteykset, rata aidataan (mutta ei millään kanaverkolla, suosittelen mustaksi maalattua matalaa rauta-aitaa), pysäkkiväliä harvennetaan ja jäljelle jääneet risteykset varustetaan synkronisoiduilla liikennevaloilla. Ongelmiksi voi jäädä isoimmat risteykset, joita ovat Kurvi, Sturenkadun risteys ja Junatien risteys. Junatiellä on jo eritasoristeys, tarvittaessa sitä modifioidaan, Sturenkadun risteykselle ei välttämättä tarvitse tehdä mitään, mutta tarvittaessa raitiotie voi alittaa sen tunnelissa. Suurin ongelma on Kurvi, sille tuskin auttaa tehdä muuta, kuin siirtää autoliikennettä tunneleihin, ideaalitapauksessa niin, että Kurvista tulisi jalankulkuaukio, jonka läpi menee raitiotie. Tämän pätkän raitiovaunujen on otettava hitaammin. Muutoin 60 km/h on täysin mahdollinen matkanopeus ja pohjoisempana voisi ajatella vaikkapa nopeutta 70 - 80 km/h.

Raitiovaunuliikenteen tiheydeksi tulee juna viiteen minuuttiin. Seiskan voisi siirtää kulkemaan Kallion läpi ykkösen reittiä, Kalasataman uudet linjat korvaavat yhteyden Sörnäisistä Pasilaan. (Vai oliko se niin, että seiska piti siirtää sinne Kalasatamaan, eipä sillä väliä tämän tarkastelun kannalta) Pikarataa jäisi kulkemaan kutonen ja Viira, jolloin kummankin vuoroväliksi tulisi kymmenen minuuttia. Aikataulu edellyttää pysähdystä kaikilla pysäkeillä, minkä tähden pysäkkiväliä täytyisi kasvattaa nykyisestä. Hakaniemessä on iso asema ja laiturit erikseen Hämeentien suunnalle, joten aikataulut tehdään sen verta väljiksi, että junat saapuvat Hakaniemeen hyvissä ajoin ja odottavat oikeaa lähtöhetkeä. Hakaniemen ja rautatieaseman välin nopeuttaminen on sitten jo oma juttunsa, jota en ole sen tarkemmin ajatellut.

Kirjoitelmasta tuli vähän pitkä, mutta se on mielestäni paikallaan, koska ei se auta, että kerta kerran jälkeen vain toteaa, pikaratikka kulkee yhtä nopeasti kuin metro. Mielestäni on tarpeen konkreettisesti selittää, miten se saadaan kulkemaan nopeasti. Joka tapauksessa ratoja on nykyisestä muutettava, jos pikaratikoita halutaan, mutta muutosten rakennetussa ympäristössä ei tarvitsisi olla kovin suuria.

----------


## vristo

> Niin ja metrofanaattisuuttako ei täällä esiinny lainkaan? Sitähän täällä juuri etupäässä esiintyykin...
> 
> Jlf on muuten yksi Suomen parhaimmista liikenneharrastelijoiden viihdelukemistoista. Voisikohan nimen jo kohta muuttaa Hymyksi? Jutut ainakin  saavat hymyilemään


Joo, joukkoliikenne on sen verran vakava harrastus, ettei yleensä pitaisi paljoa hymyillä. 

En tiedä oliko tuo tarkoitettu minulle (kun olen metroista joskus hehkuttanut) vaiko kelle, mutta sanon tämän vain kerran: minua ei liikauta mitä harrastuksestani ja kirjoittelustani ajatellaan. Se on minun mielipiteeni. Jos olen jotakuta niillä loukannut tai pilkannut, niin pahoittelen mita nöyrimmin. Pitääkö minun laittaa jokaisen viestini perään jokin "pehmentävä hymiö", ettei niitä lueta kuin piru raammattua?

Pidän M100-metrojunasta seka rattikaria-raitiotievaunusta ja kaikesta siltä väliltä. Minulle tulee joskus jotain ideanpoikaisia/sanottavaa mieleeni raide- ja muusta joukkoliikenteestä ja mielestäni tämä foorumi on ainoa oikea paikka niiden kertomiseksi. Joo, länsimetron kannattaja olen, samoin raide-Jokerin. Jos se jotakuta häiritsee, niin siitä vaan.  


Kehitetään Helsingin joukkoliikennettä yhdessä, ei kinastella. 

Jatketaan asiasta:

Täytyy myontää, että olen koko Helsingin metron olemassaolon aikana harmitellut sen massiivisuutta ja kokoa: ovathan ne maailman suurimmat metrojunat laatuaan. Näin aikojen kuluessa olen havainnut jotain positiivisiakin puolia siitä: suomalaiset saavat riittävästi hajurakoa niissä matkustaessaan. Ehkäpä tulevaisuudessa metron kalustohankinnat voisivat olla jotain muutakin: esim. Tukholman C20-sarja voisi olla esikuvana tms.

----------


## vristo

Eipä tuohon Rainerin viestiin (pari viestiä ylempänä) ole paljoa lisättavää minun kohdallani; sen verran asiaa se on. Hyvin pitkälti tuohon tyyliin minäkin funtsin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielestäni Turusen Ville kirjoitti täyttä asiaa. Ja massiivisia tunnelialituksiakaan ei tarvita, jos hyväksytään se, että Kurvissa seistään hetki.

Kun ajatellaan tuota kutosen ja viiran 10 miin vuoroväliä, niin se mahdollistaa sen, että linja 6 pysähtyy kaikilla nykyisillä pysäkeillä (pidempi pysäkkiväli = huonompi palvelu), mutta viira voi ohittaa niistä muutaman. Tällöin vaunut eivät tietenkään saavu pohjoisesta Hakaniemeen 5 min välein, mutta eivät ihan peräkkäinkään.

Viiran toimintaedellytyksiä on KSV:ssä jo tarkasteltu 90-luvulla, ja nyt on käynnissä toimivuustarkastelu, joka ottanee näihin asioihin kantaa. Odotellaan nyt vaan malttamattomana sen tuloksia!

----------


## vristo

Menin tässä taannoin raitiolinja h6:lla ja se oli kyllä hyvin verkkaista menoa. Kokoajan pysähdyttiin milloin millekin liikennevalotolpalle ja vauhtia oli maksimissaan ehkä 30 km/h kokoaikana. Vaunu oli kyllä hieno eli sellainen Manne. Upeita ratikoita kertakaikkiaan. 

Minä en mitenkään vierasta tunnelialituksia, jos sillä voidaan jotenkin sujuvoittaa urbaanin raidekulkuneuvon liikennettä. Onhan se toki tasonvaihto, mutta voihan sellaisia metropolissa olla, mielestäni. Ei minusta ole vaikeaa mennä "koneportailla" alas laiturille ja nousta siella kulkuneuvoon. Kyllä minä näkisin mielelläni tälläisiä tai tällaisia rataosuuksia Helsingin raitiotiellä. Esim. h4 ja h10 voisivat alittaa keskustan näin (maanalaiset pysäkit keskeisillä paikoilla) ja h4 jatkaa siten aina Laajasaloon saakka. Siinä olisi Helsingin 2. metrolinja haaroineen. Muita raitiolinjoja olisi sitten palvelemassa keskustan katualueita.

Saksan Stuttgartissa on mielestäni hyvä esimerkki tyylikkäästä kaupunkiradasta ja myos se menee osittain tunnelissa. Kuitenkaan katu ei ole suinkaan vieras elementti Stuttgartin kaksisuuntavaunuille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei minusta ole vaikeaa mennä "koneportailla" alas laiturille ja nousta siella kulkuneuvoon.


Ei yhtään paha, jos asema on vain puolittain tai yhden kerroksen verran maan alla tai jos vaihto seuraavaan kulkuvälineeseen voisi tapahtua siinä tasossa. Eri asia on sitten syvällä kalliossa olevat. Ja etenkin jos pitää käyttää useata kuin yhtä välinettä siiryäkseen laiturilta kadulle. Kokeilkaapa huviksenne mennä lastenvaunujen tai pyörätuolin kanssa Rautatientorin metroasemalta Kaivokadulle. Aikaa menee ja haju on melkoinen. Hakaniemen kolmea hissiä en ole vielä kokeillut, mutta Sörnäisten "wc-hissit" ovat kyllä polkupyörän kanssa noustu. Tästä lähin pyörä tulee kainalossa rullaportaissa, sanokoot vartijat mitä haluavat. Rullaportaiden sijasta pitäisi asemilla olla sellaiset liukuhihnat, siis portaattomat liukuhärvelit. Miksikä niitä kutsutaankaan?

----------


## vristo

Tämä kuva vastaa käsitystäni tyylikkäästä kaupunkiradasta ja sen asemasta. Malliksi raide-Jokerille.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo asia ratkaistaan tietenkin niin, että sukelluksen tekevät autot, eivät raitiovaunut (esim. Kurvissa). Eri asia sitten, onnistuuko kumpikaan sukellus, kun siellä kulkee ristiin rastiin metroaseman käytäviä.

Mutta toisessa topikissahan todettiin liikennemäärien Hesarilla vähenevän keskustatunnelin myötä. Ehkä Hämeentien liikennekin ohjautuu tunneliin ja Kalasatamaan (Hermannin rantatielle) siinä määrin, että Kurvista tulee kohtuullinen ilman sukellusratkaisuja.

----------


## Compact

> Sitten meillä on vielä se toinen raskasraide, eli VR:n lähiliikenne. Sen täydellistä integrontia metrohin tai raitioteihin pidän nykytilanteessa lähes mahdottomana.


Hyvä niin ettei VR:n liikennettä sotketa tähän HKL:n sisäiseen höyrypäisten kinasteluun. Se on pelkästään hyväksi, että se on tämän kaiken vouhkaamisen ulkopuolella.

YTV:n vika on se, että se ei saa aikaiseksi tällaisia raideliikennekarttoja. Ja HKL:n vika, ettei saa aikaiseksi edes sellaista kunnon liikennekarttaa, jossa olisi esitetty linjat, joilla voi heidän lipuillaan matkustaa. Puuttuneeko HKL:n kartoista puolet matkustuskelvollisista linjoista? Ainoastaan esitetään kaupungin sisäiset linjat ja pari erikoista poikkeusta eli joku poikittaislinja.

----------


## Compact

> En tiedä oliko tuo tarkoitettu minulle (kun olen metroista joskus hehkuttanut) vaiko kelle, mutta sanon tämän vain kerran: minua ei liikauta mitä harrastuksestani ja kirjoittelustani ajatellaan. Se on minun mielipiteeni. Jos olen jotakuta niillä loukannut tai pilkannut, niin pahoittelen mita nöyrimmin. Pitääkö minun laittaa jokaisen viestini perään jokin "pehmentävä hymiö", ettei niitä lueta kuin piru raammattua?


No ei minun mielipiteeni ollut missään tapauksessa Sinua kohtaan! Ei siis ainakaan minun puolelta ole mitään hämminkiä. Me jatkamme yhteiseloa vanhaan tuttuun tapaan.

Luulen, että aivan jotkut muut - kun nyt otit sattumalta teeman esille - olisivat anteeksipyynnön velkaa ja aivan toisille, siis tällä foorumilla. Mutta he eivät vain voi tehdä sitä katu-uskottavuutensa takia. Höyryä on vielä lippalakin alla liikaa. Ja luultavasti kaverinsa eivät pitäisi siitä, että porukoista lipsutaan.

No, tuleeko tähän hymiötä? Laitetaan varmuuden vuoksi  :Smile:  onhan foorumi aina sen väärti.

----------


## Albert

> No jos se vanha rauta täyttää pikaratikan vaatimukset, niin kyllä sitten muutkin Helsingin ratikat ovat sellaisia.
> 
> Nykyinen linjastorakenne vain ei täytä vaadittuja edellytyksiä ja esteenä ovat hyvin pitkälti vanhat jäärät eli metrohöyrypäät.


Enpä ole mistään löytänyt *pikaraitiovaunun* "määritelmää". Ainut vaatimus näyttäisi olevan, että nopeutta löytyy (yli 70 km/h ?).
Niinpä esim. HKL 157 ei liene voi olla pikaraitiovaunu.  :Wink:  
------------------
*Oho!*
Tunnistamaton jäsen

----------


## Markku K

> Esim. *h4* ja *h10* voisivat alittaa keskustan näin (maanalaiset pysäkit keskeisillä paikoilla) ja h4 jatkaa siten aina Laajasaloon saakka. Siinä olisi Helsingin 2. metrolinja haaroineen.


Koska tässä topikissa poikkeuksellisesti sallitaan huumori, niin en malta olla palokuntahenkisenä ilmoittamatta, että ensimmäisenä minulle tuli mieleen tämä ja tuo.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Compact

> Koska tässä topikissa poikkeuksellisesti sallitaan huumori, niin en malta olla palokuntahenkisenä ilmoittamatta, että ensimmäisenä minulle tuli mieleen...


Joo tää on hyvä! Sammutuskalustoa tarvitaan ja sitä olisi tarvittu jo vuosi-pari sitten kun joistain päistä alkoi savu nousemaan. Järki käteen ja valitaan oikeat rattaat oikeisiin liikennetarpeisiin  :Wink: 

Mielestäni täällä on muuallakin viihdettä kuin vain tässä topikissa. Koko jlf on viihdettä: joskus on ripaus historiatietoakin, joka häviää kuitenkin yleiseen hässäkkään ja sitten on mukana aina päivittäishavaintoja linja-autoista joita on nähty liikenteessä, ja jotka kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisikin nähdä liikenteessä, kun ne kerran ovat olemassa. Siis ei oikeastaan mitään poikkeavaa oikeaan liikenne-elämään nähden. Omat havaintoni YTV-alueelta tältä päivältä: junia, metroja, busseja ja ratikoita. Suomenlinnan lauttaa en tänään nähnyt.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Koska tässä topikissa poikkeuksellisesti sallitaan huumori...


Oijoijoi... Ei kai tuo liity topikin nimeen ja persideaan?

Ainiin joo. Hymiö!  :Laughing: 

Meiltä puuttuu hymiöistä sellainen oranssi juna kulkemassa edestakaisin.

----------


## Albert

> Koska tässä topikissa poikkeuksellisesti sallitaan huumori, niin en malta olla palokuntahenkisenä ilmoittamatta, että ensimmäisenä minulle tuli mieleen tämä ja tuo.


No mutta koko fooorumihan on humoristinen, ainakin kiskoliikennepuolella.
Kyllä nykyelämä on niin kovaa, että huumoria tarvitaan. Hyvä kun sitä löytyy täältä edes  :Smile:   :Laughing:  .
------------------
*Oho!*
Tunnistamaton jäsen

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Älkää kuitenkaan unohtako, että on muunlaistakin viihdettä kuin huumori. Kuten vaikka hyvä keskustelu. Joskus mikään ei ole niin hauskaa kuin visainen ja pienimpiinkin yksityiskohtiin menevä väittely jostain aiheesta, joka ei mitenkään liity omaan työhön taikka elämään. Että toivottavasti täällä riittää edelleen tilaa niin huolella punnituille ja konkreettisille ideoille kuin silkalle fantasioinnille ja kaikelle siltä väliltä

P.S. Ja nyt kait pitäisi lisätä se hymiö, mutta en käytä niitä periaattelisista syistä. Sen verta minäkin olen tosikko.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyvä niin ettei VR:n liikennettä sotketa tähän HKL:n sisäiseen höyrypäisten kinasteluun.


Mä nyt kuitenkin rohkenen sanoa näin, että kun meillä on pk-seudulla koko joukko raskasta raidelähiliikennettä, ml. itäinen paikallisrata, aka metro, niin olisihan se fiksua että ne olisivat kaikki yhden katon tai vähintäänkin yhden brändin alla. Tarkoittaako se metrojunien maalaamista punavalkoisiksi, lähijunien maalaamista oranssiksi vai molempien maalaamista violetiksi on sitten ihan toisarvoista. Mutta yhtenäisyys olisi poikaa.

Ja se, että VR:n hoitaman liikenteen tilaaminen tulee kunnille niin paljon kalliimmaksi kuin oman liikenteen hoitaminen, on tosi valitettava asia, jolle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Se jotain voi olla yhtä hyvin metron siirtäminen VR:lle ja koko homman uudelleenhinnoittelu, tai sitten VR:n lähiliikenteen siirtäminen YTV:lle, tai sitten vaikka molempien antaminen jollekin kolmannelle osapuolelle. Mutta se, että käytännössä samankaltaista liikennettä hoidetaan niin eri hinnoilla, ei ole hyvä asia kenenkään kannalta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mielestäni täällä on muuallakin viihdettä kuin vain tässä topikissa. Koko jlf on viihdettä: joskus on ripaus historiatietoakin, joka häviää kuitenkin yleiseen hässäkkään ja sitten on mukana aina päivittäishavaintoja linja-autoista joita on nähty liikenteessä, ja jotka kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisikin nähdä liikenteessä, kun ne kerran ovat olemassa. Siis ei oikeastaan mitään poikkeavaa oikeaan liikenne-elämään nähden. Omat havaintoni YTV-alueelta tältä päivältä: junia, metroja, busseja ja ratikoita. Suomenlinnan lauttaa en tänään nähnyt.


Jeps, olen joskus ajatellut, että jos asuisin Helsingissä, niin voisin perustaa viesiketjun "Lauttahavaintoja" jossa kertoisin päivittäiset huomiot Suomenlinnan lautasta, kuten tänään liikenteessä olevan kaluston ja poikkeusreitit. Kai tolla lautalla on jokin sarjanumero, jotta havainnot voisi ilmoittaa mahdollisimman kryptisesti. 

P.S. Ei minua oikeasti häiritse nuo bongausmerkinnät, kun ne kuitenkin ovat selkeästi omina ketjuinaan ja ne on helppo sivuuttaa.

P.P.S. Niin ja meneehän Suomenlinnaan huoltolautta ja kesällä kulkee kaikenlaista. Ehkä niiden bongailussa olisi jotain mieltäkin... Hypoteettinen ketju alkaa pelottavalla tavalla muuttua ihan todelliseksi...

----------


## Compact

> Ja se, että VR:n hoitaman liikenteen tilaaminen tulee kunnille niin paljon kalliimmaksi kuin oman liikenteen hoitaminen, on tosi valitettava asia, jolle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Se jotain voi olla yhtä hyvin metron siirtäminen VR:lle ja koko homman uudelleenhinnoittelu, tai sitten VR:n lähiliikenteen siirtäminen YTV:lle, tai sitten vaikka molempien antaminen jollekin kolmannelle osapuolelle. Mutta se, että käytännössä samankaltaista liikennettä hoidetaan niin eri hinnoilla, ei ole hyvä asia kenenkään kannalta.


Kun sopimus oli viimeksi katkolla, ei kuntien olisi ollut pakko sitä hyväksyä. VR ilmoitti neuvotteluissa selkeästi, että se tulee liikennöimään YTV-sopimuksettomassakin tilassa, mutta toki omalla vyöhyketariffillaan. Ei siinä mitään. Tähän tilanteeseen ei kuitenkaan YTV:n pehmenemisen takia päästy tai jouduttu. VR:llä on YTV-alueella tälläkin hetkellä omat vyöhykkeet A ja B ja ne eivät välttämättä noudata kuntarajoja, vaan ovat oikeudenmukaisempia lähtien päälinjojen kilometrilaskennan pohjalta.
Mitäs tyhmä YTV teki sopimuksen! Tyhmyyttä siellä on toki muuallakin, kuten liikennejärjestelmien suunnittelussa.

----------


## vristo

> Koska tässä topikissa poikkeuksellisesti sallitaan huumori, niin en malta olla palokuntahenkisenä ilmoittamatta, että ensimmäisenä minulle tuli mieleen tämä ja tuo.


Naura vaan  :Smile: .
Kanjo-projektissa esiteltiin 90-luvun alussa mainitsemani tyylisiä ratkaisuja keskustaan ja jopa Fredalle. Lieneekö naftaliinissa nuo suunnitelmat tällä hetkellä. Joka tapauksessa Saksassa on Ruhrin alueella monin paikoin ko. tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Huomatkaa nuo tunneliosuudet. Ne ovat tietysti aivan katutason alapuolella, eivät syvämetron lailla 20-30 metrin syvyydessä. Tuollaisen toteutus Helsingissä olisi varmasti toinen juttu, mutta kun en ole insinööri, niin...

Katsotaan, mitä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan, mutta ainakin raide-Jokerin linjauksessa ja sen pysäkkien suunnittelussa voisi käyttää hyödykseen maaston muotoja yms. Bussi-Jokeria paljon ajavana olen kiinnittänyt esim. huomioita Oulunkylän seutuun ja minusta Jokeri-linja voisi alittaa tunnelissa pääradan sekä Ogelin keskustan. Vaihtopysäkki pääradan suuntaisten lähijunien kanssa olisi siten ristikkäin ja päällekkäin. Joutuuhan siitä nytkin kapuamaan rappuset ylös-alas vaihtaessaan bussi-Jokerista junaan. Samaten Huopalahden aseman kohdalla tunneli voisi jatkua aina Haagan liikenneympyrän ali omalle väylälleen Pitäjänmäentien varteen. 

Yksi asia täytyy kuitenkin muistaa: raide-Jokerin yms. kaupunkiratojen täytyy päästä kulkemaan ilman että yksityisautoilijat yms. häiritsevät sen kulkua. Nykyään on esimerkiksi aivan liian paljon vierasta liikennettä tällä Jokerin omalla väylällä välillä Ogeli-Viikki. Kaikenmaailman pikkubusseja, takseja, jakeluautoja ja tilausajobusseja ja jopa henkiloautoja tulee siellä päivittäin vastaan. Puhumattakaan Eliel Saarisen tiestä. Jokeriradan on oltava sellainen ettei se ole mahdollista esim. Stuttgartin kaupunkiradan tyyliin.

Lisäänpa tähän vielä linkkejä noihin saksalaisiin kaupunkiratasysteemeihin. Olisipa kiva käydä tutustumassa siellä näin 22 vuoden jälkeen.
Hannover
Dortmund
Dusseldorf
Essen
Koln

Kaikissa noissa on tunneliosuuksia eri keskuksien alueilla. Vaikka ovat siis kategorialtaan "raitioteitä". Kaupunkiratoja ne ovat yhtä kaikki.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitäs tyhmä YTV teki sopimuksen!


Niin. Se on vanha totuus, että ei se ole tyhmä joka pyytää, vaan tyhmä joka maksaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niin. Se on vanha totuus, että ei se ole tyhmä joka pyytää, vaan tyhmä joka maksaa.


Usein se on vielä niin, että _toinen_ maksaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Enemmän asiaan kuin koulukuntaristiriitoihin liittyen.

Ketjussa on nyt nostettu esiiin Saksan Stadtbahn - tunneliratkaisut.
Itse olen perehtynyt niihin mm. Turun kaupungille v. 2003 kirjoittamaani tutustumisraporttia varten. Samoin olen perehtynyt muihin Saksan pikaraitioteihin, joilla ei ole mittavia tunneliratkaisuja.

Raitiotietunneliasiassa kannattaa ymmärtää usea tärkeä asia.

1. Tunneliratkaisut olivat 1950-70 luvun ratkaisu säilyttää joukkoliikenne ja samalla suosia yksityisautoilua

Stadtbahn - ratkaisujen historiallinen tausta Länsi-Saksassa oli nimenomaan siirtää joukkoliikenne eri tasoon autojen kanssa, jotta se ei häiritse autoilua. 
Eli sama perusajatus, johon Helsingin metrosta tehdyt valtuustoaloitteet perustuivat.

Länsi-Saksassa ei toisaalta hyväksytty Suomessa yleistä ajatusta, että joukkoliikenteestä voitaisiin kokonaan luopua.

Toisaalta 1960-70-luvun tekniikalla nykyisen kaltaiset joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuudet eivät olleet mahdollisia ainakaan yhtä helposti kuin nykyisin.

Kuitenkin monissa Stadtbahn - ratkaisuissa joukkoliikenne ei nopeutunut lainkaan koska kunnolliset etuudet jo omannut joukkoliikenne vain siirrettiin toiseen tasoon joko tunneliin tai sillalle. Näin kävi esim Düsseldorf - Duisburg - linjalla.

2. Nykyisin on käytettävissä tehokkaat etuustekniikat myös maan tasossa

Nykyisin on käytettävissä tehokkaat etuudet, joiden avulla maanpäällinen raitiotie saadaan kulkemaan siten, että se pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä.

- Telematiikkaan perustuvat liikennevaloetuudet
- Omat kaistat joko ruoho- tai pölkkyratana
- Joustavat liikennejärjestelyt joissa voidaan myös käyttää esim. muun liikenteen kanssa jaettuja kaistoja tai liikennettä kahteen suuntaan yhdellä kaistalla / radalla.

Tällaisilla liikennejärjestelyillä päästään samaan keskinopeuteen kuin tunnelilla, jos huippunopeus on sama ja pysäkkitiheys sama.

Nykyisin ei myöskään enää koeta autoliikennettä samalla tavalla etusijalle asetettavaksi asiaksi kuin 1960-70-luvulla. 

3. Tunneli tai täysi eritasoisuus maksaa paljon

Myös pikaraitiotielle rakennettu tunneli tai täysin eritasoinen rataosuus maksaa paljon, noin 5 - 10 kertaa enemmän kuin tasossa kulkeva rata.

Tästä edelleenkin erinomaisen lähteen suomenkielinen referaatti:
http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/zwischen.htm

Se, että tunneli tehdään pikaraitiotielle, alentaa tunnelointikustannuksia vain marginaalisesti, syvätunnelissa ei lainkaan.

4. Tunnelilla on negatiivinen arvo joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle

Tunneliratkaisuilla on negatiivinen arvo joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille verrattuna maantasoiseen ratkaisuun seuraavista syistä:

- Eritasoisuus johtaa hissi- liukuporras- ja porrasratkaisuihin jotka hidastavat ja hankaloitttavat matkantekoa
- Tunneli alentaa matkustusviihtyvyyttä, kun ei näe maisemia ja kaupunkia
- Tunneli heikentää sosiaalista turvallisuutta, laajat maanalaiset asemat ovat hankalia valvoa ja ne koetaan ahdistaviksi.

Hyvällä suunnittelulla voidaan toki vähentää näitä ongelmia, mutta maanalaisissa ratkaisuissa tällöin myös kustannukset usein nousevat.

5. Milloin tunneliratkaisu on perusteltu?

Käytännössä voi sanoa, että saman matkanopeuden tarjoava maanpäällinen ratkaisu on oleellisesti vetovoimaisempi ja edullisempi kuin tunneliratkaisu.

Jotta tunneliratkaisu on perusteltu, sen on tarjottava voimakkaasti nopeammat matkanopeudet kuin maanpäällisen ratkaisun.

Siksi tunneliratkaisut eivät koskaan ole perusteltuja tiheästi pysähtyvässä perustason joukkoliikenteessä, jos maan päällä on tilaa joukkoliikenteen omille kaistoille. 

Sen sijaan tunnelit voivat olla perusteltuja pikalinjoilla, joita tarjoavat nopeita yhteyksiä kaupunkiseudun eri puolille, jos niillä saavutetaan merkittävästi korkeampi matkanopeus.

Jokerilla saavutetaan sama matkanopeus pinta- kuin tunneliratkaisunakin.

Saksan stadtbahn - ratkaisuista useissa matkanopeus ei lainkaan lisääntynyt tunneli- ja siltaratkaisujen takia. Tällaisia ovat esimerkiksi Duisburgin ja Mülheimin silta- ja tunneliratkaisut. Nämä hankkeet olivat täysin hyödyttömiä.

Useissa hankkeissa saavutettu linjanopeuden nousu on myös sama tai pienempi kuin matkustajalle eritasoisuudesta koituva matkan hidastus.

6. Tunneliratkaisuja ei enää yleensä omaksuta, jos maanpäällinen vaihtoehto on mahdollinen

1990- ja 2000 - luvulla on toteutettu useita pikaraitioteitä sekä modernisointeina että uudishankkeina. 

Tunneliratkaisuja on käytetty harvoin. Yleensä tunneleilla alitetaan maasto- tai liikenne-este (esim. mäki, moottoritie tai ratapiha). Näin esimerkiksi Strasbourgissa, Linzissä, Rostockissa ja Bergenissä.

Kuvaavaa ovat Itä-Saksan raitioteiden modernisoinnit. Niissä on saavutettu paremmat matkustajien matkanopeudet kuin Länsi-Saksan stadtbahneilla.

Samoin Ranskan uusista pikaraitioteistä vain Rouenissa on toteutettu tunneli. Rouenissa matkustajamäärät ovat suhteellisen alhaiset ja investointikustannukset korkeat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä pari kuvaa radasta, jolla ei varmasti ajeta luvatta autolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuollainen nurmirata on myös visuaalisesti miellyttävä. Nykyään kai osataan antaa arvoa sellaisillekin näkökohdille. Nurmikko ymmärtääkseni myös "imee" vaunujen aiheuttamaa melua ts. ruohikko toimii äänieristeenä. Melusaaste on kuitenkin yksi liikenteen monista vitsauksista eikä vähäpätöisin edes.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nurmikko ymmärtääkseni myös "imee" vaunujen aiheuttamaa melua ts. ruohikko toimii äänieristeenä. Melusaaste on kuitenkin yksi liikenteen monista vitsauksista eikä vähäpätöisin edes.


Nurmiratoja tehdään juuri näistä syistä ulkonäön lisäksi. Ja yksi tärkeä tekijä on, että nurmirata imee sateen. Kaupunkien umpeen päällystetyn maanpinnan yksi ongelma kun on, ettei sadevesi enää toimi luonnollisella tavalla.

Mikko Laaksosen postaamat kuvat ovat Karlsruhesta, josta on myös kokonainen www-sivuni suomeksi. Ja kun haluaa lukea muutamista muistakin kaupungeista kotimaisella, niitä sivuja löytyy lisää tästä.

Aiemmin viitatut Urbanrail.netin sivut ovat ihan jees, mutta Urbanrail ei esittele nykyaikaisia raitiotieratkaisuja vaan ainostaan enintään Stadtbahnit, joissa on tarpeeksi tunnelia jotta niitä voi tulkita metroiksi.

339-DF kirjoitti monta viestiä sitten, että olisiko hyvä, jos ratikka mennessään tunnelliin muuttuisi metroksi oikein virallisesti. Niin voisi olla metropuoluekin tyytyväinen. Brysselissä, jossa varmaan on tarve tyydyttää monenlaisten puolueiden haluja kun siellä on EU-parlamentti, tämä asia on hoidettu juuri näin. Ratikkaverkossa on pari tunneliosuuttaa sen lisäksi, että Brysselissä on myös yksi "oikea" sivukiskovirrotteinen metro. Ratikan tunneliasemat on merkitty liikennekarttaan metron M-tunnuksella. Ja jopa ratikan kuljettajaa muistutetaan statuksen muuttumisesta rampin alkupäässä. Raiteen vieressä jököttää pieni liikennemerkki jossa on tuo M-tunnus. Ei valitettavasti ole kuvaa siitä, mutta olen tuon nähnyt.

Niin ja sitten se Porton ratikka, jonka nimi kokonaan on metro. Porton maine on varmaankin nyt paljon katu-uskottavampi kuin jos siellä olisi "vain" ratikka. - Vai hetkinen, onkohan Porto nyt paremmin tunneliuskottava? :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tuo Metro de Porto on kieltämättä hyvin tyylikäs systeemi. Ja onko tämä se tarkoittamasi Brysselin ratikka-metro?

----------


## vristo

Kölnin light rail-ratkaisut näyttävät suuntaa Helsinginkin raitioliikenteen kehittämiselle. "Katumetro" tämäkin kieltämattä. 

Kaksisuuntavaunut sekä eristetyt radat nopearytmiselle liikenteelle olisivat avainsanoja. Tuollaisia voitaisiin rakentaa uusille ratikka-alueilla: esim. Sörnäisten Rantatien viereen matkalla Sompasaareen tai Jätkäsaareen. Ja miksei jopa Mannerheimintielle. Ja miten olisi, voisiko purettavaa Helsingin satamaradan väylää hyodyntää tuollaiseen? Siis aina Eiraan saakka jne. 

Huomaatteko, kuinka minunkin "jyrkät" metroasenteenikin alkava pehmitä pikkuhiljaa, kun olen tutkinut noita Euroopan light rail -systeemeitä nyt hieman tarkemmin. Tunneloinnin hyödyntämistä kannatan silti sellaisen ollessa tarpeellinen. Uuden raitiolinja 9 piti kulkea aina alunperin Merikadulle saakka nykyisen bussilinja 17 päättärille, mutta tuo loppupää kaatui asukkaiden vastustukseen. Tunnelointi tai jokin muu täysin eristetty rataosuus (esim. edellämainittu Satamaradan kuilu) voisi olla ratkaisu. 

Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista päästä tutkimaan noita systeemeitä tuonne Saksaan. Voisivat asenteeni muuttua hyvinkin paljon nykyisestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja onko tämä se tarkoittamasi Brysselin ratikka-metro?


Tämä on yksi kuva Brysselin vanhoista vaunuista maanalaisella osuudella.

Jahka ehdin, täydennän omia sivujani Brysseliä, Portoa ja Lissabonia esittelevin artikkelein. Mutta näillä näkymin menee kyllä joululomalle tuo työ.

Vriston toisen viestin Kölnin kuvia löytyy minunkin sivuiltani. Heumarktin pysäkkiä olen käyttänyt itsekin usein esimerkkinä "metrosta maan pinnalla". Ei sinä ole tehty sen kummemmin kuin puolitettu yksi leveä katu niin, että ratikkaraide on eristetty istutuksin autokaistoista. Tunneleista pitäville voin paljastaa, että vaikka Heumarktin pysäkille pääseekin kaikkialta katutasossa, sinne tulee myös jalankulkutunneli viereisen vilkkaan autokaistaosuuden alitse. Eli tasonvaihto sitä haluaville löytyy myös. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Huomaatteko, kuinka minunkin "jyrkät" metroasenteenikin alkava pehmitä pikkuhiljaa, kun olen tutkinut noita Euroopan light rail -systeemeitä nyt hieman tarkemmin. Tunneloinnin hyödyntämistä kannatan silti sellaisen ollessa tarpeellinen. Uuden raitiolinja 9 piti kulkea aina alunperin Merikadulle saakka nykyisen bussilinja 17 päättärille, mutta tuo loppupää kaatui asukkaiden vastustukseen. Tunnelointi tai jokin muu täysin eristetty rataosuus (esim. edellämainittu Satamaradan kuilu) voisi olla ratkaisu. 
> 
> Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista päästä tutkimaan noita systeemeitä tuonne Saksaan. Voisivat asenteeni muuttua hyvinkin paljon nykyisestä.


Ensiksikin: Tuo on hyvää kehitystä, vristo! Kiitos siitä ja reilusta kommentoinnista. Kannattaa tosiaan pyrkiä tutustumaan noihin mallikkaisiin systeemeihin. Ne ovat hyvin sovellutettavissa tänne meillekin. Keskieurooppalaisesti toteutettu suunnittelu vain pahus sentään täällä pohjoisen perukoilla yhdistetään usein maanviljelijäpuolueen päätöksentekoon, vaikka kyseessä on Suomen urbaanihenkisintä kaupunkilaisajattelua  :Wink: 

Olettekos huomanneet Kapteeninkadulla (Vuorimiehen- ja Tehtaankadun välillä) olevien bussipysäkkien muutostöitä? Aivan kuin siihen tehtäisiin raitiotiemitoituksella uutta pysäkkiparia. Korotettu laituri ja sen ulosveto jalkakäytävän perinteisestä reunalinjasta oletetun ratalinjan kohdalle. Joko siihen rakennetaan ysilinjalle kelvollisia pysäkkejä?

----------


## vristo

Bonnista löytyi myös hieno kaupunkirata. Tällainen tai tällainen alitus voisi olla esimerkiksi raide-Jokerilla Ogelin aseman yhteydessä. Ja tässä "Jokeri" kulkee Viikissa.
Tämä tunneliasema puolestaan kelpaa kyllä paatuneimmallekin "metrofriikille"  :Wink: .

Hannoverin katujunat ovat kyllä aivan vertaansa vailla. Siellä on mielestäni myös erittäin tyylikäs kaupunkiradan pysäkki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä tunneliasema puolestaan kelpaa kyllä paatuneimmallekin "metrofriikille" .


Niin, kyllähän jokaisen "suurkaupungin" unelma on järjestelmä, jolle on edes jonkinmoinen peruste kutsua sitä _metroksi_.  :Wink:  Etenkin pääkaupungin, oli se sitten kuinka pieni tahansa, valikoimaan tulee sisältyä metro - vaikka sitten bussein hoidettu sellainen, mikäli tämä pääkaupunki sattuisi olemaan vain pieni kyläpahanen...

----------


## vristo

Täytyy kylla myöntää että nuo Saksan kaupunkien Stadtbahn-järjestelmät tyyliin Hannover, Bonn, Stuttgart tai Köln ovat kaikkea tuota yhdessä: kaupunkirata, metro, lähijuna ja raitiovaunu. Ihan fiksua. Ja ilmeisesti nimim. Rattivaununkin mainitsemassa Göteborgissakin on tavoiteltu jotain vastaavaa.

Mutta meillä Helsingissä on heavyrail-metro ja sen kanssa on ihan hyvä elää. Se tarjoaa hyvät yhteydet keskustasta itään ja länteen (tulevaisuudessa) busseilla hoidettavasta liityntäliikenteestä huolimatta. 

Tulevaisuudessa Helsingin metron ratageometria ja kalusto voisivat olla hieman toisenlaista esim. juuri noita mainitsemiani Tukholman C20-junia vastaavia eli huomattavasti "notkeampia" junia. Itseasiassahan tuota mahdollisuutta mietittiin M200-sarjan hankinnat yhteydessä, mutta käsittääkseni Helsingin metroon haluttiin kuitenkin mahdollisimman M100-sarjaa vastaavaa kalustoa, noin niinkuin ulkonäöllisesti. No, kaikkihan me tiedämme nykyään, ettei niillä ole loppujen lopuksi ollut paljoakaan yhteistä. 

Jotkuthan täällä foorumilla ehdottelevat radikaalimpia muutoksia Helsingin nykyiseen metroon, mikä mielestäni on melko epärealistista. Pitäisi muuttua paljon asioista, että niin kävisi. Joten mielestäni on kuitenkin perusteltua pitää nykyinen heavyrail-metro sellaisenaan. Jatko Espooseen eli länsimetro on syytä suunnitella tarkkaan ja kaikkia näkökohtia silmallä pitäen. 

Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä tuohon Saksan Stadtbahnien suuntaan olisi minusta hyvä tavoite. Jospa tuo Helsingin toinen metrolinjakin voisi tosiaan olla jotenkin saman standardin mukainen. Ai niin, automaatioajo yms. uudet kujeet. Monta kysymysmerkkiä on Helsingin kiskoilla.

Nyt tarvittaisiin raidejoukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen viisaita ja osaavia suunnittelijoita sekä ennenkaikkea valveutuneita päättajiä. Nykyinen katuratikka on liian hidas, mutkitteleva ja vaativa uudelle kalustolle. Mahtavatko uudetkaan kalustohankinnat kestää Varioita paremmin? Voitaisiinhan tietysti Nr:illa ajaa matalien välipalojen asennuksen jälkeen vaikka kuinka pitkään. 

Mutta esim. tämänkaltainen voisi olla tulevaisuuden näkymä vaikkapa Munkkiniemen Puistotieltä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja ilmeisesti nimim. Rattivaununkin mainitsemassa Göteborgissakin on tavoiteltu jotain vastaavaa.


Juu. Ainakin sinne on saatu vastaavaa, voipi nimittäin olla niin, että aikanaan sinne oli tavoiteltu hieman muutakin. Ainakin moderneista raitioteistä kiinnostuneiden kannalta on hyvä, että sitä muuta ei koskaan tullut...  :Smile: 
Osa esikaupunkiraitioteistä on tosiaan samalla lähijuna ellei jopa metrokin (Hammarkullen).

----------


## vristo

Tässä juuri tutkiskelen näitä Saksan U-Stadtbahn-juttuja netistä ja ainakin juuri Kölnin kohdalta löysin seuraavaa tietoa em. www.urbanrail.net-sivustolta:




> Projects
> 
> From Breslauer Platz/Hauptbahnhof to Bonntor, a 3.9 km long north-south tunnel is under construction running via Heumarkt, Severinstraße and Chlodwigplatz. It will be used by lines 5, 16 and 17 (open 2011?). This section is mostly being excavated by tunnel-boring machines, with some stations being of the tube-type. South of Bonntor, a surface alignment will take line 5 to Arnoldshöhe, whereas line 16 will rejoin its present alignment along the River Rhine.
> 
> Line 3 is planned to be extended to a western underground terminus at Görlinger Zentrum


Tuon Kölnin uuden tunnelirataosuuden rakennustöiden edistymistä voi seurata webkameralla reaaliajassa.


Myös muissa mainitsemissani Saksan kaupungeissa, joissa on vastaavia ratoja, näyttäisi olevan suunnitteilla/rakenteilla maanalaisia osuuksia. Eli maanalaisien "metro"-osuuksien rakentaminen ja sellaisten suunnittelu ei suinkaan ole unohdettua Saksassakaan.

----------


## vristo

Viela pari hienoa kuva, jos sallinette (sitten menen nukkumaan). 

Jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie, niin esimerkiksi tällainen voisi olla Kruunuvuorenrannan jonkin haaran "metroasema". Tämä taas puolestaan vaikkapa Esplanadin tunneliasema samalla linjalla.

----------


## Albert

> Tässä juuri tutkiskelen näitä Saksan U-Stadtbahn-juttuja netistä ja ainakin juuri Kölnin kohdalta löysin seuraavaa tietoa em. www.urbanrail.net-sivustolta:
> Myös muissa mainitsemissani Saksan kaupungeissa, joissa on vastaavia ratoja, näyttäisi olevan suunnitteilla/rakenteilla maanalaisia osuuksia. Eli maanalaisien "metro"-osuuksien rakentaminen ja sellaisten suunnittelu ei suinkaan ole unohdettua Saksassakaan.


Lukekaa tämä asiantuntijan varoittava esimerkki maan alle upottamisesta. Se tietysti liittyy Tampere-keskusteluun. Mutta itse asia lienee universaalinen.
http://jlf.fi/7964-61.html

-----------------
*Oho!*
Tunnistamaton jäsen

----------


## Compact

Itse paikkakunnalla (Ludwigshafen) sekä sen naapurikaupungeissa (Mannheim, Heidelberg) tänä vuonna yhden kalenteriviikon raitiotieopintomatkalla viettäneenä voin allekirjoittaa suomalaisen asiantuntijan sekä saksalaisen auktoriteetin SM-lehden jutun.

Älkää haaveilko joutavanpäiväisiä ratikkatunneleita! Ratikat (hitaat tai pikaiset) laitetaan aina mahdollisuuksien mukaan maanpäälle, missä ihmisetkin ovat ja missä he mieluusti haluavat matkustus- ja joutoaikansa viettää. Jos ihminen olisi viemärirotalle jotain sukua, sitten sallisin nuo "metrotunnelit". Ihminen ei halua elää tai matkustaa viemäreissä, joiden kehittyneempi aste "metrotunneli" on.

----------


## vristo

Mä olen sitten mielelläni em. viemärirotta, sillä en tunne mitään vastenmielisyyttä tms. metrolla matkustaessani maanalla. Näitä saksalaisia U-Stadtbahnejakin olen alkanut ihailemaan juuri sen vuoksi, että ne ovat tarvittaessa metroja niin maapäällä kuin sen allakin. 

Lähdenkin paikanpäälle tutkimaan niitä aivan parin viikon sisällä  :Wink: .

----------


## Albert

> Mä olen sitten mielelläni em. viemarirotta, sillä en tunne mitään vastenmielisyyttä tms. metrolla matkustaessani maanalla.


Minä myöskään en tunne vastenmielisyyttä sinänsä maanalaisuuteen varsinkaan kun muuta mahdollisuuta ei ole.
Näin maallikkona en käsitä miten esimerkiksi meidät Itä-Helsinkiläiset tuotaisiin keskustaan ilman maanalaista.
Eräässsä toisessa viestiketjussa asiantuntija totesi, että Helsingin metro voitaisiin korvata busseilla. Mutta kun elämme tätä todellista, *olemassa olevaa* maailmaa, niin mihin ne bussit, tai sitten maan pinnalla kulkevat pika-
tai mitkä tahansa muut raitiovaunut tms, Itä-Helsingistä tulevat mahtuisivat. Eivät mahtuisi ainakaan Hämeentielle, tuskin Sörnäisten Rantatielle.
Olen elänyt ja matkustanut idästä aikaa ennen metroa. Ja jo silloin bussien määrät olivat kunnioitettavia. Vuoden 1982 jälkeen asukasmäärä idässä on *jonkin verran* vielä kasvanut.
Maanalaisuus puolustaa paikkaansa siellä missä ei muita vaihtoehtoja ole.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näin maallikkona en käsitä miten esimerkiksi meidät Itä-Helsinkiläiset tuotaisiin keskustaan ilman maanalaista.


Jos nyt niin surkeasti olisi, ettei tunnelia olisi olemassa, järjestyisi tilaa varmaankin Teollisuuskadulta ja junaradalta. Rataakin muuten löytyy melkein koko matkalta.

Asiaan: Olisiko tämä juuri se etuisuus maanpäällisessä liikenteessä? Kun ei ole yhtä paikkaa, pitää käyttää useata. Sörnäisten rantatie, Hämeentie, Helsinginkatu, Nordenskiöldinkatu... Näillä jokaisella kadulla kulkisi metro, jos ei tunnelia olisi.

----------


## Compact

Jep jep... Kun ei muuta mahdollisuutta ole, niin sitten maanalle. Mutta nythän on asia aikoinaan hoidettu niin, että jo suunnitteluvaiheessa anno domini, kun olisi ollut mahdollisuus muuhunkin pohdintaan, niin on valittu vaihtoehdoksi vain se autottomien viemäröinti. En tosin voi väittää vastaan, että silloin kun metroa on Helsinkiin ruvettu puuhaamaan, en olisi ollut itsekin sellaisen liikennejärjestelmän vankkumaton ihailija: saadaan jotain mahtavaa ja uutta! Kyllä sitä ensimmäisen metrojunan M1+M2 Helsinkiin saapumista juhlittiin harrastajaporukoissa kovasti vuonna 1971 ja pidettiin juttua ihan välttämättömänä. Mutta se oli sitä nuorenpolven innokkuutta silloin. Mutta jälkiviisas on aina kaikkein viisas, ihan oikeasti. Hän tietää muustakin maailmasta oppineena "siellä" paikanpäällä käyneenä ja vuosien kokemuksen tuomalla viisaudella, että  asiat olisi ehkä voitu tehdä toisinkin. Siksi siis panen etenkin kampoihin sitä seikkaa, että nykyisiä keskikaupunkiraitioteitä survottaisiin maanalle. Täällähän on jo visioitu sellaisilla kuvilla.

Itse en nykyään pahemmin kuluta HKL:n leveäraidejunan penkkejä, mutta sitäkin ahkerammin vastaavanlaisen VR:n junan pehmeitä istuimia. Toivon siis sitä samaa ilmavaa avaruutta kaikille muillekin kaupunkiliikenteessä matkaaville. Itäisessä Helsingissä kantakaupungin rannikon tuntumaan saakka ja pohjoisessa Helsingissä aivan keskustaan saakka sitä luksusta on saatavissa. Läntisessä Helsingissä eli Itä-Espoon tulevassa metrossa sen saa unohtaa. Kun kerran halusivat siirtyä loisteputkien valoon kesät-talvet-yöt-päivät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toivon siis sitä samaa ilmavaa avaruutta kaikille muillekin kaupunkiliikenteessä matkaaville. Itäisessä Helsingissä kantakaupungin rannikon tuntumaan saakka ja pohjoisessa Helsingissä aivan keskustaan saakka sitä luksusta on saatavissa.


Kyllähän pintarata on aina pintarata. Länsiraiteen survominen maan alle ihan koko pituudeltaan oli kyllä monelle täysi pettymys. Olisivat nyt edes Koivusaari - Keilalahti -välin suostuneet laittamaan pinnalle kulkemaan... Kuulemma se olisi pilannut maiseman. No moottoritiehän ei koskaan voi sellaista tehdä.  :Wink: 
Raitiovaunuja ei tunneliin kai laiteta koskaan vain huvin vuoksi. Jo 5 - 10 -kertaiset rakentamiskustannukset pitänevät siitä huolen, että tunneli- / viaduktiratkaisuihin mennään vain silloin, kun ei kerta kaikkiaan mitään muita vaihtoehtoja ole enää jäljellä.
Helsingin KANJO-suunnitelmaan sisältyi myös tunneliraitioteitä, ainakin vaihtoehdossa C-Rata. C-Rata tuntui kuitenkin saaneen varsin varauksettoman kannatuksen eräiden raitioseuralaisten nimenomaan ratikka-aktivistien suunnalta. C-Rata olisi korvannut ilmeisesti aika pitkälti Töölön metroa ja / tai PISARAa. C-Rata olisi hyödyntänyt mm. jo louhittujan Kampin metroaseman tyhjiä onkaloita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin maallikkona en käsitä miten esimerkiksi meidät Itä-Helsinkiläiset tuotaisiin keskustaan ilman maanalaista.


Maanpäällistä 2-raiteista rataa. Nykymetron huippukuorma on Kulosaaren sillalla, noin 11.500 matkustajaa tunnissa - maan päällä muuten. Kaivokatua kohden on kaksi leveätä katutilaa, Sörnäisten rantatie ja Hämeentie. Todellisuudessa kaikki liiikenne ei ole pyrkimässä Kaivokadulle ja Rautatientorille, vaikka nykymetro ei matkustajia muualle kykene viemään. Teollisuuskadun suuntaan Pasilaan on Kulosaaren sillan jälkeen kolmas leveä tila pintaradalle.

Elävä esimerkki Karlsruhesta osoittaa, että raitiotien pintaradalla voidaan ajaa minuutin välein 500 matkustajan ratikkajunia. Kapasiteetti on siis 30.000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Pitkälle sillallekin mahtuu hyvin. Luonnollisesti lähtökohtana on tavanomainen nykyaikainen käytäntö raitioliikenteen täydellisestä etuisuudesta henkilöautoihin nähden.

Nykymetron "suuri" matkustajamäärä on tulosta siitä, että joukkoliikennettä on keskitetty yhdelle ainoalle radalle, jotta kallis rata vaikuttaisi tarpeelliselta. Tosiasiassa tällaista tarvetta ei ole, vaan kysyntää vastaisi paremmin joukkoliikenteen verkko yhden ainoan radan sijasta. Luonteeltaan joukkoliikenteen kysyntä on yhtä hajautunut kuin autoliikenteen kysyntä, ja mahdollisimman hajautettu toteutus olisi paras.

Helsingin todellisuutta on, että 3 kaupungin läpi kulkevaa raitiotierataa kykenee kapasiteettinsa puolesta hoitamaan KAIKEN keskustaan kohdistuvan liikenteen. Siis myös nykyisen autoliikenteen sekä nykyisen metro- ja junaliikenteen. Tästä aiheesta lisää kävelykeskustaa käsittelevällä www-sivullani http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/autoton.htm

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mä olen sitten mielelläni em. viemärirotta, sillä en tunne mitään vastenmielisyyttä tms. metrolla matkustaessani maanalla. Näitä saksalaisia U-Stadtbahnejakin olen alkanut ihailemaan juuri sen vuoksi, että ne ovat tarvittaessa metroja niin maapäällä kuin sen allakin.


Minä liityn kanssa viemärirottayhdistykseen  :Very Happy: 

Ihan vakavasti, on maanalaisuudesta se hyöty että esim kulkuneuvoa odottaessa ei ole säiden armoilla, tunnelissa on aina sopiva keli ja lämpötila ja sitä oppii kyllä arvostamaan. 

Ei ole olemassa mitään yksiselittistä nyrkkisääntöä milloin metro tai nopea tai hidas raitiovaunu tai bussi on paras.  Päätökseen mikä liikenneväline kannattaa valita johonkin paikkaan vaikuttaa monta tekijää. Niitä on varmaan lueteltu liikennesuunnittelualan ammattikirjallisuudessa. 




> Helsingin todellisuutta on, että 3 kaupungin läpi kulkevaa raitiotierataa kykenee kapasiteettinsa puolesta hoitamaan KAIKEN keskustaan kohdistuvan liikenteen. Siis myös nykyisen autoliikenteen sekä nykyisen metro- ja junaliikenteen. Tästä aiheesta lisää kävelykeskustaa käsittelevällä www-sivullani http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/autoton.htm


Anteron visio lähtee siitä että Helsinki on käytännössä autoton. Se on sinänsä kunnioitettava tavoite, mutta toteutunee vasta siinä vaiheessa kuin öljystä ja muista auton energialähteistä on ankara pula tai saasterajoitukset  pakottavat luopumaan yksityisautoista. Periaatteessa siihen kannattaa varautua, mutta on poliittisten päättäjien ja kansalaiskeskustelun asia ensin selvittää missä laajuudessa ja milloin. Suurempia ongelmia autottomaan aikaan siirtymisessä tullaan kohtaamaan muualla Suomessa jossa paikallisjoukkoliikenne kulkee vain dieselillä ja asutus on monissa paikoin äärimmäisen harvaa. Ei käy kateeksi heitä jotka jouutuvat silloin päättämään tyhjennetäänkö suuria osia Suomesta ihmisistä kokonaan. 




> Raitiovaunuja ei tunneliin kai laiteta koskaan vain huvin vuoksi. Jo 5 - 10 -kertaiset rakentamiskustannukset pitänevät siitä huolen, että tunneli- / viaduktiratkaisuihin mennään vain silloin, kun ei kerta kaikkiaan mitään muita vaihtoehtoja ole enää jäljellä.


Näin on. Tunneliin rakennetulla pikaraitiotiellä on tarkoitus nimenomaan yhdistää raitiovaunun keveys ja ketteryys ja metron nopeus ja täsmällisyys. Pelkästään kaduilla suurkaupungissa kulkeva raitiotie ei ole mikään pikaraitiotie vaan hidasraitiotie, ja sellaisia meillä on Helsingissä jo ihan riittävästi. Tunnelista on hyötyä nimenomaan silloin kun kuljettava matka kaduilla olisi useita kilometrejä, valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä on tiheään, ja tämä on asian laita nimenomaan Mannerheimintien kohdalla. Keskustan-Töölön-Meilahden akselilla on potentiaalia ja tilaa sekä hitaille maanpäällisille raitiovaunuille että nopealle maanalaisella yhteydelle joka palvelee pistemäisesti suuria työpaikka-alueita kuten Meilahden klinikoita. Se että toteutetaanko se nopea yhteys light-railina vai heavy-railina on sitten toinen juttu, mutta ei kannata tuijottaa vain yhtä vaihtoehtoa. Varsinaista tarvetta kytkeä se suoraan nykyiseen itä-länsisuuntaiseen metroon ei ole. Sensijaan voisi olla järkeä kytkeä se suoraan lähijunaliikenteeseen, ja mutta yhtä hyvin mahdolliseen luoteis-Helsingin suuntaiseen pikaraitiotiehen ja Jokeriin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen elänyt ja matkustanut idästä aikaa ennen metroa. Ja jo silloin bussien määrät olivat kunnioitettavia. Vuoden 1982 jälkeen asukasmäärä idässä on *jonkin verran* vielä kasvanut.
> Maanalaisuus puolustaa paikkaansa siellä missä ei muita vaihtoehtoja ole.


Eikös olekin niin, jos muistan vanhat keskustelut oikein, että asukasmäärän lisääntymisestä huolimatta joukkoliikennematkustajien määrä idästä niemelle on pysynyt kutakuinkin samana 1980-1998? Vasta Vuosaaren metro teki pienen piikin matkustajatilastoihin.

Tuosta tilastosta voi tietenkin vetää kaikenlaisia johtopäätöksiä, mutta yksi aika neutraali arvio lienee se, että matkustuksen painopiste on hajautunut niin, etteivät "kaikki" pyrikään enää keskustaan.

Tilaston perusteella vuoden 1980 bussijärjestelmä olisi toiminut yhtä hyvin/huonosti myös vuonna 1998, tosin ottamatta nyt huomioon sitä, miten muu liikenne mahdollisesti on lisääntyny ko. aikana. Ja luulenpa että se on.

Albertin kanssa olen samaa mieltä siitä, että vaikka maanpäällinen rata on matkustajalle miellyttävämpi, niin maanalaisuuttakaan ei tule liikaa, ikään kuin periaatteen vuoksi, vastustaa. Esimerkiksi Kruunuvuorenrantaan olisi kiehtovampaa matkustaa siltaa pitkin, mutta kun se nyt ei politikoinnin vuoksi onnistu, niin mieluummin sitten suoraa tunnelia pitkin kuin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilaston perusteella vuoden 1980 bussijärjestelmä olisi toiminut yhtä hyvin/huonosti myös vuonna 1998, tosin ottamatta nyt huomioon sitä, miten muu liikenne mahdollisesti on lisääntyny ko. aikana. Ja luulenpa että se on.


On mahdollista, mutta suuria osia kantakaupungista muuttui huomattavasti viihtyisämmäksi metron ansiosta. Esim Rautatientori lakkasi olemasta kokonaan bussien täyttämä parkkipaikka. Kaisaniemenkatu oli ennen metroa pelkkä dieselpakokaasuille haiseva ränni. Ei ole enää. Kun bussiliikenne väheni, sille pystyttiin jopa raitiotielle palauttamaan toinen raide niin että spårat saatiin kulkemaan molempiin suuntiin ja saatiin uusi pysäkki Pukevan talon eteen. Myös Hakaniemen, Kallion ja Sörkän arvostus asuin- ja työpaikka-alueina parani metron tulon ansiosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> On mahdollista, mutta suuria osia kantakaupungista muuttui huomattavasti viihtyisämmäksi metron ansiosta. Esim Rautatientori lakkasi olemasta kokonaan bussien täyttämä parkkipaikka.


Samaa mieltä.




> Kaisaniemenkatu oli ennen metroa pelkkä dieselpakokaasuille haiseva ränni.


Sitä se on kyllä vieläkin.




> Myös Hakaniemen, Kallion ja Sörkän arvostus asuin- ja työpaikka-alueina parani metron tulon ansiosta.


Niin ainakin HKL:n historiikin mukaan, joka tosin sisältää valtavasti virheitä ja epätarkkuuksia. En nielisi tätä ihan pureksimatta. Arvostus ehkä on noussut, mutta siihen vaikuttavia tekijöitä on useita, ja onko metro yksi niistä vai ei, sitä pitäisi aivan erikseen sitten tutkia. Sörnäisten metroasema ja Vaasanaukio eivät kyllä ole niitä miellyttävimpiä paikkoja Helsingissä  :Wink: 

Mitenköhän se bussijärjestelmä muuten toimi silloin ennen metron tuloa? Kuinka tukkoista oli? Oltiinko busseihin tyytyväisiä? Minulla ei ole tästä oikeastaan minkäänlaista käsitystä, sen vaan tiedän, että asukkaat vastustivat suorien bussilinjojen lopetuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin ainakin HKL:n historiikin mukaan, joka tosin sisältää valtavasti virheitä ja epätarkkuuksia. En nielisi tätä ihan pureksimatta. Arvostus ehkä on noussut, mutta siihen vaikuttavia tekijöitä on useita, ja onko metro yksi niistä vai ei, sitä pitäisi aivan erikseen sitten tutkia. Sörnäisten metroasema ja Vaasanaukio eivät kyllä ole niitä miellyttävimpiä paikkoja Helsingissä


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Kallion ja Sörkän arvostus asuin-alueina oli 1970-luvulla ihan pohjassa. Olin varsin nuori silloin eikä niillä nurkilla pahemmin tullut käytyäkään, mutta kaikenlaisia juttuja sai kuulla...

Jos ajattelee miten metro vaikutti imagoon, niin ota esimerkkinä se, että Sörnäisten ja Vallilan alueiden vanhoja teollisuuslaitoksia muutettiin 1980-90-luvulla konttoreiksi, ja se toi mukanaan muunlaista väkeä pyörimään ja jopa asumaan niillä kulmilla, ja vastaavasti teollisuuslaitosten duunarit muuttivat sinne minne teollisuuskin, eli lähiöihin. Metro on vain pieni osa laajempaa kokonaisuutta, mutta luulisin, että jos sitä ei olisi rakennettu, mahdollisuudet  konttorisoida itäinen kantakaupunki olisi ollut vähäisempää. Metro oli se johon kaupungin kaavoittajat siihen aikaan uskoivat, jolla saadaan konttorirotat nopeasti määränpäähänsä, ja näin osittain kävikin. Jos metroa ei olisi rakennettu, on  mahdollista että konttorit olisivat muuttaneet lähiöihin ja teollisuus jäänyt kantakaupunkiin. Kumpi on parempi? 





> Mitenköhän se bussijärjestelmä muuten toimi silloin ennen metron tuloa? Kuinka tukkoista oli? Oltiinko busseihin tyytyväisiä? Minulla ei ole tästä oikeastaan minkäänlaista käsitystä, sen vaan tiedän, että asukkaat vastustivat suorien bussilinjojen lopetuksia.


Itse en asunut siihen aikaan metron vaikutusalueella, joten en osaa sanoa tarkkaan. Osa busseista jätettiin alkuvaiheessa kulkemaan metron rinnalle, niin että pääteasema sirrettiin Kasarmitorille, tai sitten niistä tuli kaupungin läpi kulkevia linjoja kuten 16, joten valinnanvaraa oli. Vastustus taisi olla kovinta ihan ensimmäisenä käyttövuonna jolloin käytössä oli vain 4 asemaa, R-tori, Hakaniemi, Herttoniemi ja Itäkeskus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Mitenköhän se bussijärjestelmä muuten toimi silloin ennen metron tuloa? Kuinka tukkoista oli? Oltiinko busseihin tyytyväisiä? Minulla ei ole tästä oikeastaan minkäänlaista käsitystä, sen vaan tiedän, että asukkaat vastustivat suorien bussilinjojen lopetuksia.


Vastataan kuvilla. *Albumit auki* (kevät 1971)
http://albumit.lasipalatsi.fi/images/v/1010690-1000.jpg. Sujuvaa bussiliikennettä Rautatientorilla.
http://albumit.lasipalatsi.fi/images/v/1010688-1000.jpg. Vauhdin hurmaa Kulosaaren sillalla.
Ja samanlaista oli koko matka "kuvien välillä".
Toki myöhemmin enne metroa Itäväylälle ja Sörnäisten rantatielle saatiin bussikaistat ja Pitkäsilta oli tungosaikana "suljettu" yksityisautoilta.
Jotainhan nuo toimet auttoivat. En vain muista, että kaistoja ja kieltoja olisi paljon valvottu.
Muutoksia ja uudistuksia vastustetaan aina. Ja aikana ennen metron käyttöönottoa lehdistö, etunenässä Hesari, muokkasi mielialoja metrokielteiseksi. Vuosi 1982 oli täynnään mitä ihmeellisimpiä kauhujuttuja metrosta ja liityntäliikenteestä. Ja vanhukset saatiin pelkäämään liukuportaita tehokkailla lehti*jutuilla*.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vastustus taisi olla kovinta ihan ensimmäisenä käyttövuonna jolloin käytössä oli vain 4 asemaa, R-tori, Hakaniemi, Herttoniemi ja Itäkeskus.


Lisätään listaan kuitenkin Kulosaari ja Siiltie. Vuonna 1983 tuli Kamppi ja 1984 Sörnäinen. SRS:n sivuilta voi katsoa loput...

----------


## Albert

> Minä liityn kanssa viemärirottayhdistykseen 
> 
> Ihan vakavasti, on maanalaisuudesta se hyöty että esim kulkuneuvoa odottaessa ei ole säiden armoilla, tunnelissa on aina sopiva keli ja lämpötila ja sitä oppii kyllä arvostamaan.


Aivan ja erityisesti. Jos vielä muistamme viime maanantain kelin, niin kyllä minä mieluusti matkustan ja odotan tukevasti säältä suojassa. Ja asiantuntijathan vielä povaavat, että säiden ääri-ilmiöt senkuin lisääntyvät.
Ja helteellä on mukava käydä vaikka metron tunneliasemalla vaikka ihan vaan virkistäytymässä.
Meillä kun ei välitetä suunnitella ilmaston mukaan. Hyvin surullinen esimerkki joukkoliikenteen puolelta olkoon vaikka Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalin laiturikatokset. Ehkä on ilkeätä sanoa, mutta niiden suunnittelijalla (tai ehkä mielummin hyväksyjällä) idiotismi voittaa käytännön tarpeen. Mitään todellista hyötyä ei ole myöskään Vuosaaren aseman bussilaiturikatoksista.
Tässä olisi saumaa parantaa joukkoliikenteen "viihtyisyyttä". Eikä vaatisi kuin käytännön järkeä ja vähän rahaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisätään listaan kuitenkin Kulosaari ja Siiltie. Vuonna 1983 tuli Kamppi ja 1984 Sörnäinen. SRS:n sivuilta voi katsoa loput...


Mulla on sellainen aika vahva muistikuva että Siilitie ja Kulosaari olisivat olleet poissa matkustajakäytöstä ensimmäisinä kuukausina. Voi olla että se koski vain koeliikennettä kesällä 1982, jolloin Rautatientorikaan ei ollut käytössä, ja bussitkin kulkivat vielä normaalisti. Varsinainen puute josta matkustajat olivat kärmeissään varsinaisen säännöllisen liikenteen alkaessa oli että kantakaupungissa ainoat asemat silloin olivat Hakaniemi ja Rautatientori. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mulla on sellainen aika vahva muistikuva että Siilitie ja Kulosaari olisivat olleet poissa matkustajakäytöstä ensimmäisinä kuukausina. Voi olla että se koski vain koeliikennettä kesällä 1982, jolloin Rautatientorikaan ei ollut käytössä, ja bussitkin kulkivat vielä normaalisti.


SRS:n kotisivuilla on osaksi erilainen muistikuva:



> -01.06.1982 alkaen liikennöitiin Itäkeskus - Hakaniemi
> ma-pe klo 05.30-09.00 / 05.58-09.28 ja 14.35-17.35 / 15.03-18.03
> Asemat: IK,ST,HN,KS,HT . Junat "kääntyivät" kuitenkin Rautatientorilla.


Listassa esiintyvät myös ST = Siilitie sekä KS = Kulosaari.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyvin surullinen esimerkki joukkoliikenteen puolelta olkoon vaikka Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalin laiturikatokset.


Samanlainen suunnittelun kukkanen ovat Leppävaaran rautatieaseman katokset. Leppävaara on sellaisella paikalla jolla tuulee aina, ja kapeat katoksset eivät tarjoa mitään suojaa. 

Laitureita ylittäviä ajojohdinpylväitä yhdistää kattotuolin paksuiset palkit jotka voisivat kannattaa koko ratapihan peittävän hallikatoksen, mutta sellaista ei ole viitsitty tehdä, ja palkkoien ainoa tehtävä taitaa olla toimia koristeina.  Ilmeisesti RHK on päättänyt että vain riittävän tärkeillä asemilla kuten Helsinki ja Jyväskylä ja mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa Tampere, saa olla laiturit kokonaan peittävät hallikatot. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Samanlainen suunnittelun kukkanen ovat Leppävaaran rautatieaseman katokset. Leppävaara on sellaisella paikalla jolla tuulee aina, ja kapeat katoksset eivät tarjoa mitään suojaa.


Samoin Malmin terminaalin katokset ovat lähinnä koristeita. Voisi kai kysyä toisin päin: onko ylipäänsä jossain pääkaupunkiseudulla kunnollisesti katettu maanpäällinen bussiterminaali?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> SRS:n kotisivuilla on osaksi erilainen muistikuva:
> Listassa esiintyvät myös ST = Siilitie sekä KS = Kulosaari.


Vahvistavatko ne aktivistit jotka silloin seurasivat tilannetta ja pitivät kenties kirjaa tapahtumista, että näin oli, tai onko jollain jemmassa HKL:n yleisöaikataulua metron käyttöönottovuodelta josta voisi asian tarkistaa? 

Mulla on sellainen muistikuva että ST ja KS olivat liikenteen alussa muutaman kuukauden poissa käytöstä. Ne sattoivat olla olemassa liikennepaikkoina teknisessä, mutta ei kaupallisessa merkityksessä, eli jos juna pysähtyi, ketään muita kuin korkeintaan HKL:n omaa henkilökuntaa tms ei päästetty ulos eikä sisään näillä asemilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Vahvistavatko ne aktivistit jotka silloin seurasivat tilannetta ja pitivät kenties kirjaa tapahtumista, että näin oli, tai onko jollain jemmassa HKL:n yleisöaikataulua metron käyttöönottovuodelta josta voisi asian tarkistaa?
> 
> Mulla on sellainen muistikuva että ST ja KS olivat liikenteen alussa muutaman kuukauden poissa käytöstä. Ne sattoivat olla olemassa liikennepaikkoina teknisessä, mutta ei kaupallisessa merkityksessä, eli jos juna pysähtyi, ketään muita kuin korkeintaan HKL:n omaa henkilökuntaa tms ei päästetty ulos eikä sisään näillä asemilla.


SRS:Metrohistoriikkia
Vakuutan "kaksi sormea lakikirjan päällä", että yllämainitun sivun tiedot ovat tosia.
Lisäksi henkilökohtaisesti aikalaisena ensimmäisestä päivästä asti matkustaneena vakuutan, että Kulosaari ja Siilitie ovat olleet matkustajaliikennekäytössä ensimmäisestä päivästä alkaen. 
Siilitie ei ollut valmis nykyasussaan mutta oli silti siis myös käytössä.

So help me ...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi henkilökohtaisesti aikalaisena ensimmäisestä päivästä asti matkustaneena vakuutan, että Kulosaari ja Siilitie ovat olleet matkustajaliikennekäytössä ensimmäisestä päivästä alkaen. 
> Siilitie ei ollut valmis nykyasussaan mutta oli silti siis myös käytössä.


OK, mä luotan sitten sinun tietoihisi. Voi olla että sekoitan muihin silloin keskeneräisiiin asemiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> OK, mä luotan sitten sinun tietoihisi. Voi olla että sekoitan muihin silloin keskeneräisiiin asemiin.


Luota vaan SRS:n ja jopa minun tietoihini.
Mutta jos et kuitenkaan ihan luota, niin luotatko tähän?
Metron ensimmäinen yleisöaikataulu. Julkaisija HKL.

Lisäksi vielä SRS:n metro-ja muidenkin faktasivujen sivujen puolesta:
Niissä ei ole muistikuvia tai arveluja tai luuloja vaan tosiasioita.

----------


## Compact

Onko liiallinen tunnelissaoleskelu vienyt Rainerin muistia sekä vähentänyt toisten sanaan uskomista  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko liiallinen tunnelissaoleskelu vienyt Rainerin muistia sekä vähentänyt toisten sanaan uskomista


Jos ollaan rehellisiä niin eipä ole tullut ainakaan metrotunneleissa oleskeltua liikaa. Aika tekee tepposia kun noista ajoista on kuitenkin 24 vuotta.

On toisaalta tarpeen välillä testata SRS:n tietojen paikkansapitävyys. Pysyväthön ainakin ajan tasalla. Ja eihän sitä tiedä vaikka jokin tärkeä yksityiskohta olisi tsörannut skurdegubbeiltä förbi.  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

En minä pelkästään viemärirotta ole, sillä yhtä paljon kun ihailen tyylikkäitä tunnelimetroja ja niiden asemia, niin yhtä paljon minua kiehtovat korkorataosuudet urbaaneissa kaupunkiradoissa. Hienoa, vai mitä? Myös Bangkokin Skytrain edustaa tätä muotoa. Sekä luonnollisesti Hamburg Hochbahn ja Berliinin vastaava. Maailmalla on paljon muitakin esimerkkejä.
Mutta toimii myös U-Stadtbahnilla Kölnissa.

Täällä meillä tuollaiset tietysti "rumentaisivat" kaupunkikuvaa, mutta ehkäpä joskus... 
Ai niin, onhan niita jo muutama: Kalasataman metroaseman kohdalla, Mellunmäkeen mentäessä sekä M-radalla suurelta osin. Mutta lisää ennakkoluulottomia ratkaisuja. 

Niin, viemarirottaksi tunnustaudun, mutta mikäs elukka noiden perusteella  :Wink: ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan ja erityisesti. Jos vielä muistamme viime maanantain kelin, niin kyllä minä mieluusti matkustan ja odotan tukevasti säältä suojassa. ... Hyvin surullinen esimerkki joukkoliikenteen puolelta olkoon vaikka Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalin laiturikatokset.


Eli mitenkä hyvä asia se metro sään kannalta olikaan? Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalihan on metroterminaali.

Minua ei lohduta yhtään liityntäbussin pysäkillä sateessa odotellessa, että metroaseman laiturilla ei sada. En myöskään iloitse pennin vertaa siitä, että saan odottaa metroasemalla bussin lähtöä lähes puoli tuntia, lorvin sitten sisällä tai sen typerän bussilaiturikatoksen alla.

Enkä iloitse myöskään Kampin terminaalista, vaikka siellä ollaan ihan lämmitetyissä sisätiloissa. Sillä se ja kaikki muukin liityntäasemalla odottelu on kokonaisuudessaan turhaa. Aiheen mukaan, jos olisi pikaratikka, kotipysäkilläni olisi täsmällisesti toimiva palvelu ja kun siitä vaunuun olen päässyt, olen sisällä ja lämmitetyssä tilassa perille asti. Eikä silloin kiinnosta, minkälaista on jollain vaihtoasemalla.

Hyvässä joukkoliikenteessä ei tarvitse odotella niin, että odotustilojen laatu ja hinta ovat ovat suuri ongelma. Tämähän ei sinänsä ole metron vika, vaan liityntäliikenneperiaatteen. Mutta kun meidän kaupungissamme se metro johtaa liityntäliikenteeseen - ja odotteluun ja odottamisen olosuhteista tuskailuun.

Antero

PS: Miettikääpä hetki, minkälaisia asemarakennuksia saisikaan Etelä-Espoon *jokaiselle* bussipysäkille 500 miljoonalla eruolla. Pikku vinkkinä: omakotitalon rakentaa 200-300 tuhannella eurolla. 500 miljoonalla saa 2000 omakotitaloa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteron visio lähtee siitä että Helsinki on käytännössä autoton.


Ei koko Helsinki, ainoastaan keskustan katutila www-sivulla olevan kartan mukaisesti. Siis kartassa oleva keltainen alue.

Tämä autoton keskusta ei estä mitenkään käyttämästä nykyisiä pysäköintilaitoksia. Maan päältä poistuisi vain muutamia kymmeniä parkkiruutuja.

Eli en tarkoita, että kaikkien on pakko tulla niitä ratikkaratoja käyttäen keskustaan, vaan niiden kapasiteetti riittää siihen, että kaikki tulisivat ratikoilla ja kukaan ei tulisi autolla. Tämä vain siksi, että ei tarvitse väittää autotonta keskustaa mahdottomaksi siksi, että sinne on pakko tulla autoilla, koska joukkoliikenne ei muka riitä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös olekin niin, jos muistan vanhat keskustelut oikein, että asukasmäärän lisääntymisestä huolimatta joukkoliikennematkustajien määrä idästä niemelle on pysynyt kutakuinkin samana 1980-1998? Vasta Vuosaaren metro teki pienen piikin matkustajatilastoihin.


Kyllä. KSV:n tilastoista löytyy kuva tästä.

Jossain viestissä myös mietittiin, mitä matkustajat ajattelivat metrosta kun se aloitti. Asiaa tutkittiin H:gin toimeksiannosta TKK:n liikennelaboratoriossa 1982-83. Liityntäliikenteen armoille joutuvat olivat hyvin metrovastaisia. 48-88 % eri alueiden vastaajista oli sitä mieltä, että metro huononsi heidän joukkoliikennematkojaan. Työmatka-aika piteni eniten vuosaarelaisilla, keskimäärin 13,5 minuuttia.

Kun tyytyväisyyttä kysellään nyt, suuri osa vastaajista ei tiedä mitään suorista bussiyhteyksistä ja ne jotka tietävät, lienevät enimmäkseen unohtaneet menneet hyvät ajat.

Albertin linkittämät kuvat vuodelta 1971 näyttävät lohduttomilta. Kävin tuohon asti koulua keskustassa ja asuin Puotinharjussa, enkä muista matkustamisen enää tuolloin olleen ongelmallista. Jos Itäväylän liikenteessä tapahtui tuon jälkeen parannusta, se parannus oli muuta kuin metro, koska parantuminen tapahtui jo ennen metroliikenteen alkamista.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kun tyytyväisyyttä kysellään nyt, suuri osa vastaajista ei tiedä mitään suorista bussiyhteyksistä...


Miten niin eivät tiedä? Täyttä liityntäähän on Suomessa vain Itä-Helsingissä. Miten voi asua Itä-Helsingissä siten, ettei näe mitään muita liikennemuotoja kuin paikallisen "paketin" metro + syöttöbussi? 


> ...ja ne jotka tietävät, lienevät enimmäkseen unohtaneet menneet hyvät ajat.


Albertilla tuntui asia oleva enemmän kuin hyvin muistissa ja jopa hanskassakin.
Itä-Helsinkiin suunniteltu pikaratikka/stadtbahn olisi tosiasiassa ollut vain hieman "lonkeroisempi" kuin nykyinen kaksihaarainen raskasmetro. Rungolla toki olisi ollut hieman enemmän pysäkkejä verrattuna nykyiseen asemamäärään, samoin Myllypuro olisi hoidettu kunnolla. Omakoti- ja pientaloalueet olisivat karttaan piirrettyjen raidelinjausten mukaan valtaosin samalla tavalla raiteiden ulottumattomissa kuten nykyäänkin.
Vaikka nykyinen systeemi ei välttämättä maailman paras olekaan, ei se kyllä ole asiakkaiden mielestä huonoinkaan. Ja asiakkaiden mielipidettä varmaan pitää pystyä perustelemaan muullakin tavoin kuin että he ovat väärässä...
Siitä vuoden 1982 - 83 tilanteesta metro on pidentynyt kahden haaran verran. Metro palvelee isompaa osaa asiakkaista ilman vaihtoa verrattuna aloitusajankohdan tilanteeseen. Eivät ne asiakkaat kai ihan väärässä ole mielipiteineen...  :Smile:  He ovat vain eri mieltä muutaman voimakkaasti moderneihin raitioteihin ihastuneiden kanssa. Tavallisille käyttäjille joukkoliikenne on vain siirtymisväline, ei uskonto!

----------


## Miska

On se vaan hieno laite tuo pikaratikka kun se menee aina juuri silloin kun itse sattuu pysäkille ja vie juuri sinne minne sillä kertaa nyt sattuu olemaan matkalla...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei koko Helsinki, ainoastaan keskustan katutila www-sivulla olevan kartan mukaisesti. Siis kartassa oleva keltainen alue.


Joo, anteksi että vedin liian hätäiset johtopäätökset. Kyllä sinänsä autoton kävelykatukeskusta on tavoittelemisen arvoinen asia. Ehdotuksessasi pisti kuitenkin askarruttamaan tuo etelä-Helsinkiä kiertävä musta viiva joka siis olisi läpiajoreitti. Epäilen että harva tosissan haluaa Kauppatorin eli Helsingin historiallisen empire-keskustan kautta nykyisten autojen lisäksi osa niistä jotka joka nyt ajavat Kaivokatua pitkin, ja oletko varma että Töölön-Helsinginkadun reitti vetää riittävän hyvin? 

Huomasit varmaan että Hesarin Nyt-viikkoliitteessä oli tänään mielenkintoisa haastattelusarja keskustan autoliikenteestä. Kerkesin lukea vain Soininvaaran ja Bogomoloffin värikkäät kannanotot. Ne neutraalimmat haastateltavat pitää lukea illalla, joten säästän kommenttini siihen asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Miten voi asua Itä-Helsingissä siten, ettei näe mitään muita liikennemuotoja kuin paikallisen "paketin" metro + syöttöbussi?


ja toisaalta 




> Tavallisille käyttäjille joukkoliikenne on vain siirtymisväline, ei uskonto!


Eli sinusta tavallinen käyttäjä paitsi näkee myös kokee muutakin kuin oman pääkulkumuotonsa, mutta ei silti pidä joukkoliikennettä uskontona? Uskallan väittää toisin.




> Siitä vuoden 1982 - 83 tilanteesta metro on pidentynyt kahden haaran verran. Metro palvelee isompaa osaa asiakkaista ilman vaihtoa verrattuna aloitusajankohdan tilanteeseen.


Aivan. Eli metron tuominen lähemmäs asiakkaita on parantanut tilannetta. Eikö silloin loogisesti pitäisi ensisijaisesti kehittää sellaista joukkoliikennettä, joka saadaan kohtuullisin kustannuksin tuotua asiakkaiden lähelle? Vuosaaressa metron haaraa saatiin odotella 16 vuotta ja siltikään se ei kata vanhempaa kerrostaloaluetta. Roihuvuoren kerrostaloja metro ei palvele ikinä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli mitenkä hyvä asia se metro sään kannalta olikaan? Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalihan on metroterminaali.
> 
> Minua ei lohduta yhtään liityntäbussin pysäkillä sateessa odotellessa, että metroaseman laiturilla ei sada. En myöskään iloitse pennin vertaa siitä, että saan odottaa metroasemalla bussin lähtöä lähes puoli tuntia, lorvin sitten sisällä tai sen typerän bussilaiturikatoksen alla.


Metrossa on kuitenkin se hyöty että ne jotka liiikkuvat keskustan alueella tai muutenkin sellaisten paikkojen välillä joissa on metroasema kävelyetäisyydellä, saavat tasokkaampaa palvelua kuin bussin tai perinteisen ratikan matkustajat samalla yhteysvälillä. Tämä ihmisjoukko suurenee sitä mukaa mitä laajemmaksi metroverkko rakennetaan ja maankäyttöä tiivistetään metroasemien ympärillä. Siihen se metron suosio perustuu. Kysymys on siis kaupunkirakenteesta, ja siihen liittyvistä arvovalinnoista, ei pelkästään liikennevälineestä. 




> PS: Miettikääpä hetki, minkälaisia asemarakennuksia saisikaan Etelä-Espoon *jokaiselle* bussipysäkille 500 miljoonalla eruolla. Pikku vinkkinä: omakotitalon rakentaa 200-300 tuhannella eurolla. 500 miljoonalla saa 2000 omakotitaloa.


En tiedä Espoon bussipysäkkien tarkkaa määrää. Jos kumpikin puoli ajoradasta on oma pysäkkinsä, niin paljonhan niitä on. 

Se ei olisi mikään läpihuutojuttu rakentaa varsinkaan pientaloalueiden kadunvarsille terminaalitasoisia bussipysäkejä. Kaupunginosayhdistykset pistäisivät hanttiin, asemapömpelit rumentaisivat heidän mielestään maisemia ja olisivat nuorisojengien lusmuilutiloja ja jatkuvan ilkivallan ja graffitin kohteina, ja autoilijat pitäisivät niitä täysin turhina. Mutta ehkä joskus elämme paremmassa maailmassa että sellaisiakin nähtäisiin.

Espoon vuosittainen väestömäärän lisäys on muuten niin iso että 1000-2000 asuntoa juuri ja juuri riittäisi heidän asuttamiseen. Espoossa muuten tontti maksa pelkästään 150 t, niin että omakotitalon hinnaksi tulee 300-400 t, 250 tonnilla saa juuri ja juuri uuden 3-4 h + k kerrostaloasunnon.  Eli koko länsimetro (josta kolmannes on Helsingin alueella) jonka pitoajaksi lasketaan 40 vuotta, maksaa yhtä paljon kuin millä *vuosittain* joudutaan rakennetaan asuntoja Espoon vuosittaiselle väestölisäykselle, jos asumistiheytenä halutaan pitää 1 henkilö/huone. Todellisuudessa vuosittainen asuntorakentaminen Espoossa maksaa enemmän kuin koko metro, koska läheskään kaikki eivät muuta 3-4 h kerrostaloasuntoihin, vaan suuri osa kallisiin pientaloihin ja suuri osa yhden talouden kallisiiin pikkuasuntoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eli sinusta tavallinen käyttäjä paitsi näkee myös kokee muutakin kuin oman pääkulkumuotonsa, mutta ei silti pidä joukkoliikennettä uskontona?


Niin, miksi tavallisen joukkoliikenneasiakkaan pitäisi pitää joukkoliikennettä uskontonaan? Mistä tuon idean sait? Uskonto-homma näyttäisi olevan joidenkin superaktivistien erityislaji. Perus-mattimeikäläiset eivät ajattele näistä metro- ja ratikkajutuista lainkaan sillä tavoin kuin me harrastajat. Heille riittää, että homma toimii. Häiriöinfoja lukiessani muuten olen ollut huomaavinani, että metro ja sen liityntäliikenne toimivat kohtuu hyvin, mutta eräs muu liikennemuoto ei oikein toimi.



> Eli metron tuominen lähemmäs asiakkaita on parantanut tilannetta.


Nimenomaan näin. Siksi metroa tulisi laajentaa pikaisesti silloin, kun se on mahdollista. Silloin kun se ei ole mahdollista, pitää laajentaa muita - ehkä tarkoitukseen paremmin soveltuvia - järjestelmiä ja tarpeen tulleen kehittää niitä. Laajasalon suunnalla näin onneksi näyttäisi olevan tapahtumassa. Ja onneksi muilla motiiveilla kuin uskontojen pohjalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itä-Helsinkiin suunniteltu pikaratikka/stadtbahn olisi tosiasiassa ollut vain hieman "lonkeroisempi" kuin nykyinen kaksihaarainen raskasmetro. Rungolla toki olisi ollut hieman enemmän pysäkkejä verrattuna nykyiseen asemamäärään, samoin Myllypuro olisi hoidettu kunnolla. Omakoti- ja pientaloalueet olisivat karttaan piirrettyjen raidelinjausten mukaan valtaosin samalla tavalla raiteiden ulottumattomissa kuten nykyäänkin.


Nyt vertailet 1960-luvun alun pikaratikkasuunnitelmia vuoden 2006 metrorataan, jonka eteen ja hyväksi on tehty kaikki mahdollinen 24 vuoden liikennekokemuksen ajalta. Kuten lisätty Vuosaaren haara, jota alkuperäisissä Smith-Polvisen suunnitelmissa - jotka oli tehnyt Metrotoimisto - ei ollut.

Jos 1960-luvun alun pikaratikkaraide olisi toteutettu, sitä olisi tietenkin laajennettu kuten on tehty alkuperäisen suppean metrosuunnitelmankin kanssa. Pikaratikan etu vain olisi ollut siinä, että sitä olisi voitu laajentaa ja haaroittaa huomattavasti enemmän eli saavuttaa sitä tyytyväisyyttä, jota metron kanssa on ollut mahdollista saavuttaa vain Etelä-Vuosaaressa ja sen uusien asukkaiden piirissä.

Oikeamman kattavuusvertailun saat vertaamalla esim. tätä karttaa nykyiseen metrorataan.




> Eivät ne asiakkaat kai ihan väärässä ole mielipiteineen...  He ovat vain eri mieltä muutaman voimakkaasti moderneihin raitioteihin ihastuneiden kanssa.


Miksi et mainitse suoraan nimeltä?  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehdotuksessasi pisti kuitenkin askarruttamaan tuo etelä-Helsinkiä kiertävä musta viiva joka siis olisi läpiajoreitti. Epäilen että harva tosissan haluaa Kauppatorin eli Helsingin historiallisen empire-keskustan kautta nykyisten autojen lisäksi osa niistä jotka joka nyt ajavat Kaivokatua pitkin, ja oletko varma että Töölön-Helsinginkadun reitti vetää riittävän hyvin?


Tuo ehdotus ja kartta ovat vuoden 2003 muodossa. Nykyään tiedän, ettei etelän kautta kiertävä Kehä 0:n reitti ole tarpeellinen. Autoton keskusta siirtää läpiajoliikenteen Töölönölahden pohjoispuolelle, jossa tieverkon kapasiteetti ja ajonopeus kasvavat nykyisestä Hakamäentien laajennuksen vuoksi.

En vaan ole päivittänyt sivua muuttamalla alkuperäistä suunnitelmaa. Ei ole ollut aikaa - kun tuhlaan sitä juuri nyt täälläkin. :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## late-

> Niin, miksi tavallisen joukkoliikenneasiakkaan pitäisi pitää joukkoliikennettä uskontonaan?


Ei toki missään tapauksessa tarvitse. Minusta on kuitenkin melko selvää, ettei tavallinen joukkoliikenteen asiakas pysty tekemään mielekästä vertailua itse käyttämänsä pääliikennetyypin ja muiden liikennetyyppien välillä. Tähän tarvitaan voimakkaampi kiinnostus aihetta kohtaan.

Toki osa Itä-Helsingin asiakkaista kulkee osan matkastaan suorilla yhteyksillä, mutta enemmistöstä tuskin on kyse.

On siis liioittelua väittää, että tavallinen Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenneasiakas tuntisi muun kuin itse käyttämänsä liityntäliikennejärjestelmän niin hyvin, että voisi verrata sitä muihin ratkaisuihin. Menen jopa vielä pidemmälle ja väitän, ettei tietämys usein ulotu omaa kotilinjaa pidemmälle. Ei välttämättä edes niillä tavallista kiinnostuneemmilla käyttäjillä. Näkyy esimerkiks siinä, että minun kotilinjani 97 oli aikoinaan oikein toimiva ja perustan käsitykseni liityntäliikenteestä monelta osin siihen. Vastaavasti Anteron kotilinja selvästi ei ole toimiva.




> Häiriöinfoja lukiessani muuten olen ollut huomaavinani, että metro ja sen liityntäliikenne toimivat kohtuu hyvin, mutta eräs muu liikennemuoto ei oikein toimi.


Saattaa kyllä johtua hiukan siitäkin, että bussiliikenteen osalta häiriöinfo itsessään ei oikein toimi. Vai onko bussiliikenteen myöhästymisistä tapana ilmoittaa häiriöinfossa? Ainakin linjojen 501T ja 110T osalta pitäisi oman kokemukseni mukaan olla joka päivä häiriöinfo myöhästelystä, mutta vielä on jäänyt näkemättä.




> Nimenomaan näin. Siksi metroa tulisi laajentaa pikaisesti silloin, kun se on mahdollista.


Mihin tahansa hintaan?

Länsimetron lisäksi en ole vakuuttunut akuutista metron laajentamistarpeesta. Tarve on olemassa vain, jos yritetään valita hinnasta piittaamatta helpoin ratkaisu. Jos tosissaan halutaan kehittää joukkoliikennettä, on oltava valmiutta muuhunkin kuin helpoimman ratkaisun toteuttamiseen.

Laajasalon suunnalla rakennetaan muuta kuin metroa pitkälti siksi, että syvä kalliotunneli osoittautui rakentamiskelvottomaksi ja yleiskaavaan oli saatu mukaan vaatimus kiinteästä yhteydestä. Pakon edessä lykättiin erästä uskonnolliseksikin luonnehdittavaa ratkaisua. Sinänsä toimittiin kyllä aivan oikein eli suostuttiin kerrankin rakentamaan ensin toteuttamiskelpoinen yhteys, joka myöhemmin voidaan korvata raskaammalla yhteydellä, jos tarvetta tulee. 

Muualla on ollut välttämätöntä aloittaa kaikkein kalleimmasta vaihtoehdosta eli käytännössä olla tekemättä mitään. Lauttasaaren ja Viikin voinee mainita suunniksi, joille ei ole voitu tehdä yhtään mitään jopa kymmeniin vuosiin koska metro on ainoa sallittu ratkaisu, vaikka odotus olisi miten pitkä. Tässä ei toki ole ollut mitään uskontoon verrattavaa takana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrossa on kuitenkin se hyöty että ne jotka liiikkuvat keskustan alueella tai muutenkin sellaisten paikkojen välillä joissa on metroasema kävelyetäisyydellä, saavat tasokkaampaa palvelua kuin bussin tai perinteisen ratikan matkustajat samalla yhteysvälillä. Tämä ihmisjoukko suurenee sitä mukaa mitä laajemmaksi metroverkko rakennetaan ja maankäyttöä tiivistetään metroasemien ympärillä. Siihen se metron suosio perustuu. Kysymys on siis kaupunkirakenteesta, ja siihen liittyvistä arvovalinnoista, ei pelkästään liikennevälineestä.


Juuri näin, kysymys on kaupunkirakenteesta ja siitä, kuinka moni voi asua laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen kävelyetäisyydellä. PK-seutu ei ole New York, Lontoo, Tokio  tai Hong Kong. Eikä siitä koskaan sellaista tule, vaikka Pasilaan tehtäisiinkin pari pilvenpiirtäjää. Siksi tuo metroasemien vieressä asuvien ihmisten määrä jää pysyvästi alhaiseksi.

Näen kyllä päivittäin miten paljon ihmiset matkustavat keskutan metroasemien välillä. Ruoholahtea lukuunottamatta noiden ihmisten määrä ei kuitenkaan kasva, koska asemien läheisyyteen ei enää rakenneta lisää. 

Minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, miten paljon metroasemien välisillä matkoilla matkustetaan pintaliikenteessä ja miten paljon metrolla. Näkemäni perusteella arvaan, että enintään metrossa on yhtä paljon näiden välien kulkijoita kuin pintaliikenteessä. Ei missään tapauksessa 10-kertaista määrää, mikä suhteen pitäisi olla, jotta kallis tunnelirakentaminen olisi jotenkin perusteltavissa.

Kirjoitan "jotenkin" siksi, että se sama metron tarjoama palvelu löytyy kuitenkin myös katutasolta. Jo nyt. Matka-aika pysäkeiltä Rautatientori-Kurvi katutasolta metrolla ja ratikalla on sama. Mikään ei estä ajamasta väliä ratikalla jopa tiheämmin kuin 4 min. vuorovälillä. Eli 10-kertaisia kustannuksia ei tarvita.




> Se ei olisi mikään läpihuutojuttu rakentaa varsinkaan pientaloalueiden kadunvarsille terminaalitasoisia bussipysäkejä.


Eipä noista pysäkkirakenteista paljon asukkailta kysytä, kun katoksia pystytetään.

Eikä kyse ole mistään palatseista. Vähän nykyisistä laajennettu rakennelma, jossa on muutama istuin lämpimässä ja ilmastoidussa tilassa. Nauhoittava videovalvonta ja tehokas ilkivaltaan puuttuminen tekevät helposti töhrinnästä "kannattamatonta" hupia. Rahaahan kaiken tämän järjestämiseen riittää, pelkästään Espoolla 10 Me vuodessa, virkamiesten väitteiden mukaan ihan kevyesti.




> Espoon vuosittainen väestömäärän lisäys on muuten niin iso että 1000-2000 asuntoa juuri ja juuri riittäisi heidän asuttamiseen. Espoossa muuten tontti maksa pelkästään 150 t, niin että omakotitalon hinnaksi tulee 300-400 t, ...


En tarkoittanut, että tässä verrataan metron hintaa asuntotuotantoon (jonka asukkaat maksavat itse). Vaan kyse on vain suhteellisuudentajusta ja sen havainnollistamisesta, mitä muuta joukkoliikenteen hyväksi voi tehdä 500 miljoonalla eurolla.

Pysäkillä on jo tonttimaa, se ei maksa mitään. Ja tuo edellä kuvailemani "odotushuone" tuskin maksaa läheskään omakotitalon vertaa. Hyvä jos luokkaa 25-40 tuhatta euroa - omatkotitalon rakennuksen rakentamisen neliöhinnan perusteella.

Toinen kysymys tietenkin on, onko tuollaisissa mitään mieltä. Silloin kun joukkoliikenne kulkee aikataulunsa mukaan, ei metroille tyypillisiä odotustiloja tarvita. Koska matkustaja pääsee lämpimään ja ilmastoituun tilaan noustessaan vaunuun, joka tulee silloin kun matkustaja tulee pysäkille.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> On siis liioittelua väittää, että tavallinen Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenneasiakas tuntisi muun kuin itse käyttämänsä liityntäliikennejärjestelmän niin hyvin, että voisi verrata sitä muihin ratkaisuihin. Menen jopa vielä pidemmälle ja väitän, ettei tietämys usein ulotu omaa kotilinjaa pidemmälle.


Harva kuitenkaan asuu samassa osoitteessa koko ikäänsä. Useimmilla aikuisilla itä-helsinkiläisilläkin on ehtinyt olla monta eri kotilinjaa, joita voi vertailla keskenään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On se vaan hieno laite tuo pikaratikka kun se menee aina juuri silloin kun itse sattuu pysäkille ja vie juuri sinne minne sillä kertaa nyt sattuu olemaan matkalla...


En ole niin väittänyt, vaan se menee silloin kun sen luvataan menevän ja samalta pysäkiltä pääsee vaihtamatta enemmän kuin yhteen suuntaan. Täällä tätä taitaa olla vaikea ymmärtää, mutta niin vain on siellä, missä joukkoliikennettä on kehitetty myös 1960-luvun jälkeen.

Enkä ymmärrä, miksi pitäisi voida mennä joukkoliikenteen pysäkille milloin vain. Ei kukaan lähden autollakaan ajamaan milloin vain, vaan sen mukaan, milloin on oltava perillä. Joukkoliikenne vain voi olla autoa parempi sikäli, että matka-aikaan voi luottaa toisin kuin auton kanssa. Mutta tietenkin se on mahdollista vain silloin, kun joukkoliikenteen ei anneta seistä henkilöautojen ruuhkissa kuten täällä vielä on tapana.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Harva kuitenkaan asuu samassa osoitteessa koko ikäänsä. Useimmilla aikuisilla itä-helsinkiläisilläkin on ehtinyt olla monta eri kotilinjaa, joita voi vertailla keskenään.


Helsingin kaupungin tilastojen mukaan ylivoimainen valtaosa muuttajista muuttaa saman alueen sisällä. Eli ihmiset ovat hyvin kotipaikkauskollisia, kuten on ollut Albertkin.

Mutta olen myös tavannut ihmisiä, jotka ovat muuttaneet esim. Itä-Helsingin ja Espoon välillä. Kun kyse on ollut näistä liikenneasioista, muuttojen syinä on ollut päästä liityntäliikenteestä tai päästä bussista raideliikenteen äärelle.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Enkä ymmärrä, miksi pitäisi voida mennä joukkoliikenteen pysäkille milloin vain.


Kuitenkin sinne mennään, sen voi todeta vaikka menemällä jollekin sellaiselle kaupunkiradan juna-asemalle jolle ei ole liityntäliikennettä (eli käytännössä kaikki matkustajat kävelevät asemalle). Eikä kyse voi olla aikataulujen epäsäännöllisyydestäkään, kun kaupunkiradoilla ajetaan meillä varsin helposti muistettavilla aikatauluilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuitenkin sinne mennään, sen voi todeta vaikka menemällä jollekin sellaiselle kaupunkiradan juna-asemalle jolle ei ole liityntäliikennettä ....


Minun kokemukseni taas on täysin päinvastainen. Kaikilla lähiympäristön liityntäliikenteen pysäkeillä ihmiset tulevat ja tulivat myös ennen linjastomuutosta aikataulujen mukaan.

Mutta me joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset tiedämmekin, että useat tutkimukset osoittavat vajaassa kymmenessä minuutissa olevan sen vuorovälin, jota tiheämmässä liikenteessä ei enää seurata aikatauluja ja harvemmassa seurataan. Omien satunnaishavaintojen perusteella ei ole syytä muuttaa käsitystä tästä asiasta, tosin minun havaintoni tukevat tätä alan perustietouden mukaista käyttäytymismallia.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi et mainitse suoraan nimeltä?


No mainitaanpa nyt sitten yksi: Rattivaunu = Juhana V. Nordlund. Ei siinä mitään salattavaa ole. Käyn uskollisesti fanittamassa mm. moderneja pohjoismaisia raitioteitä budjettini yms. rajoissa. Pyrin silti pitämään harrastusintoilut harrastusintoiluina ja jättämään liikennesuunnitettelun niille, joille se kuuluu. Jos meillä koti-Suomessa on oikeasti tilaa ja tilausta em. tyyppisille moderneille raitioteille, niin kyllä sellaiset tänne rantautuvat ihan varmasti vielä joskus, mieluummin ennemmin kuin myöhemmin.
Vuonna 1963 esitelty Castrénin metro (käytännössä stadtbahn) -suunnitelma oli tarkoitettu toteutettavaksi usean vuosikymmenen aikana. Jo se suunnitelma sisälsi yli 100 asemaa / pysäkkiä sekä kymmeniä km:jä rataverkkoa. Innokkaimpien harrastajien havittelemat jatkohaarat niiden päälle ottaisi aikaa uudet vuosikymmenet edellisten päälle. Painotan, ettei mitenkään nopeassa aikataulussa olisi syntynyt sitä kevyttäkään metroväylien verkostoa. Harmi. Castrénin unelma olisi ollut nimittäin minunkin unelmani. Nyt vain pitää osata elää olemassa olevien tosiasioiden kanssa. Isonkin laivan kurssia voi muuttaa, mutta tämän toteuttaminen vaatii taitavaa diplomatiaa ja pitkää pinnaa. Räyhääminen vie pohjan pois kaikelta hyvältä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin, kysymys on kaupunkirakenteesta ja siitä, kuinka moni voi asua laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen kävelyetäisyydellä. PK-seutu ei ole New York, Lontoo, Tokio  tai Hong Kong. Eikä siitä koskaan sellaista tule, vaikka Pasilaan tehtäisiinkin pari pilvenpiirtäjää. Siksi tuo metroasemien vieressä asuvien ihmisten määrä jää pysyvästi alhaiseksi.


No entäs Stokis sitten? Tai Oslo?




> Näen kyllä päivittäin miten paljon ihmiset matkustavat keskutan metroasemien välillä. Ruoholahtea lukuunottamatta noiden ihmisten määrä ei kuitenkaan kasva, koska asemien läheisyyteen ei enää rakenneta lisää.


Helsingissä tullaan Kalasatamaan rakentamaan paljon lisää. Ja Espoossa länsimetron varrelle tietenkin. Ei pelkästään asuntoja vaan myös työpaikkoja.




> Minulla ei ole tietoa siitä, miten paljon metroasemien välisillä matkoilla matkustetaan pintaliikenteessä ja miten paljon metrolla. Näkemäni perusteella arvaan, että enintään metrossa on yhtä paljon näiden välien kulkijoita kuin pintaliikenteessä. Ei missään tapauksessa 10-kertaista määrää, mikä suhteen pitäisi olla, jotta kallis tunnelirakentaminen olisi jotenkin perusteltavissa.


Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, useimmissa tapauksissa kun rakennetaan suurkaupunkiin metroa, kyse on arvovalinnoista, ei rahan niukkuuteen tms johtuvista pakon sanelemista ratkaisuista. Metro on myös turvallisempi kuin runsas pintaliikenne, luulisi silläkin olevan jotain painoarvoa.




> Eikä kyse ole mistään palatseista. Vähän nykyisistä laajennettu rakennelma, jossa on muutama istuin lämpimässä ja ilmastoidussa tilassa. Nauhoittava videovalvonta ja tehokas ilkivaltaan puuttuminen tekevät helposti töhrinnästä "kannattamatonta" hupia. Rahaahan kaiken tämän järjestämiseen riittää, pelkästään Espoolla 10 Me vuodessa, virkamiesten väitteiden mukaan ihan kevyesti.


Asematason bussipysäkkien sopivuudesta suomalaislähiöiden oloissa kertoo aika paljon se miten jotkut uudemmat kaupunkirata-asemat ovat kestäneet ilkivaltaa ja huliganismia. Asuin 7 vuotta pääradan varrella ja näin ja koin millaiseen kuntooon kaikki uudet hienot kaupunkirata-asemat menivät lyhyessä ajassa. Helmiä sioille sanoisin. Rantaradalla on onneksi vaatimattomat asemat Leppävaaran länsipuolella ja niin toivoisin olevan jatkossa, vaikka kaupunkirataa jatkettaisiin länteen. Sama, jos länsimetroa jatketan Matinkylästä länteen, niin en todellakaan toivo mitään monumenttiasemia sen varrelle, mutta nyt on vähän aikaista spekuloida asian kanssa. 




> En tarkoittanut, että tässä verrataan metron hintaa asuntotuotantoon (jonka asukkaat maksavat itse). Vaan kyse on vain suhteellisuudentajusta ja sen havainnollistamisesta, mitä muuta joukkoliikenteen hyväksi voi tehdä 500 miljoonalla eurolla.


Espoo maksaa länsimetrosta 200 M , ei 500. Otin esimerkisksi vertailun asuntoihin, koska metro on *todella halpa* asumiseen verrattuna. Harva pystyy itse rahoittamaan 200-400 t maksavan perheasuntonsa, vaan lainaa on otettava pankista 150-300 t, eli 1-2 vanhaa milliä, ja kaikki on maksettava korkoineen kaikkineen takaisin, koska muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Espoon kaupungille nettomenojen lisäys metron johdosta on laskettu olevan 7 M  /v. Se tekee jokaista espoolaista kohti 30 . Maksaisin metrosta kymmenkertaisesti eli 300 /vuosi, jos asunnot saisi halpenemaan kolmanneksen! No tiedänhän ettei noin tule tapahtumaan, jos kaupunki tukisi asumista jakamalla ilmaista rahaa gryndereille niin ei asuntojen hinnat halpenisi siitä huolimatta.





> Toinen kysymys tietenkin on, onko tuollaisissa mitään mieltä. Silloin kun joukkoliikenne kulkee aikataulunsa mukaan, ei metroille tyypillisiä odotustiloja tarvita. Koska matkustaja pääsee lämpimään ja ilmastoituun tilaan noustessaan vaunuun, joka tulee silloin kun matkustaja tulee pysäkille.


Bussi ei pysy aikataulussaan läheskään niin hyvin, sitä saattaa joutua odottamaan useita, joskus toistakymmentä minuuttia, jos haluaa varmistua johonkin tiettyyn bussiin ehtimisen. VR:n lähiiikennejunien kohdalla näihin vuodenaikoihin aikataulut ovat ikävä kyllä vain suuntaa-antavia. Eli metrossa monet lähiöasemat ovat turhan prameita, koska se kulkee täsmällisesti. 

Sisätilaterminalit liukuportaineen ja hisseineen liikennevälineistä riippumatta ovat paikallaan sellaisissa paikoissa jossa monet matkustajat vaihtavat kulkuvälinettä tai kyytiinnousijoita on huomattava määrä eli keskustoissa. Lämmin odotusmökki on paikallaan myös jos kulkuneuvo kulkee harvoin (esim lautta). Muualla pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan pystyä tulla toimeen aika vaatimattomilla mutta ilkivallan kestävillä kylmillä sadesuoja-viritelmillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Bussi ei pysy aikataulussaan läheskään niin hyvin, sitä saattaa joutua odottamaan useita, joskus toistakymmentä minuuttia, jos haluaa varmistua johonkin tiettyyn bussiin ehtimisen. Eli metrossa monet lähiöasemat ovat turhan prameita, koska se kulkee täsmällisesti.


Metro kulkee - bussit eivät. Sitä epäsäännöllisesti kulkevaa bussia pitää monien joka tapauksessa käyttää ja odottaa, jotta pääsee aamulla työpaikalle ja illalla kotiin asti. 

Tämä siis vain/ainakin omalla kohdallani, sillä valitettavasti en asu metroaseman välittömässä läheisyydessä eikä työnantajanikaan ole ollut niin valistunut toimipistettään vuokratessaan (olisin luultavasti puhdasoppisen ideologinen metrofäni jos asuisin Puotilassa tai Mellunmäessä metroaseman yläkerrassa ja työskentelisin Kampin tai Ruoholahden toimistoissa).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin kaupungin tilastojen mukaan ylivoimainen valtaosa muuttajista muuttaa saman alueen sisällä. Eli ihmiset ovat hyvin kotipaikkauskollisia, kuten on ollut Albertkin.


Mä en tiedä mistä Helsingin kaupunki ammentaa tilastonsa, että muka pyörittäisiin vain pienissä ympyröissä. Gallupintekijöiksi on taidettu pestata aika amatöörejä. Väite voi olla totta 1900-luvun alkupuoliskolla syntyneiden kohdalla, mutta sanoisin että 1950-luvulla ja sen jälkeen syntyneitä, jotka ymmärtääkseni muodostavat enemmistön koko pk-seudun asukakistosta, niin aika tyypillinen muuttokäyttäytyminen voi olla tämän näköinen:

1) Syntyminen tai muutto jostain muualta Suomesta Helsinkiin kehäykkösen sisäpuolen kerrostaloesikaupunkiin.
2) Muutto vanhempien mukana jonnekin rivariin tai muuhun pientaloon pohjois/itä -Helsinkiin, Espooseen tai Vantaalle
3) Muutto opiskelija-asuntolaan oppilaitoksen/yliopiston lähelle
4a) Mahdollisesti muutto pieneen asuntoon Helsingin kantakaupungissa, "trendikaupunginosaan" 
4b) tai muutto perheasuntoon, kerros- tai rivitaloon kehäykkösen ulkopuolelle, radan, metron tai länsiväylän varrelle
6) Muutto isompaan rivariin tai ok-taloon, kehäkolmosen tuntumaan, mahdollisesti myös kehyskuntiin. 

Välillä saattaa olla lyhyempiä jaksoja asumista muilla paikkakunnilla tai ulkomaillakin

Moniko tunnistaa itsensä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Mahdollisesti muutto pieneen asuntoon Helsingin kantakaupungissa, "trendikaupunginosaan"


Ihan yhtä mutuna: lähiöiden asukkaat pysyvät "nuorina aikuisinakin" tutuissa kotilähiöissään koska siellä on se valmis kaveripiiri. Mahdollisesta huonosta maineesta huolimatta paikat ja vaarat kuitenkin tunnetaan. Asunnot ovat keskustaa edullisempia ja varsinkin aravavuokra-asunnoista on paljon tarjontaa.

Kantakaupunkiin muuttavat ne muualta tulleet nuoret, joiden on tärkeää päästä nopeasti skeneen ja radalle elämään hesalaiselämää ja tutustumaan uusiin eri sukupuolten edustajiin.

Perheellisillä muuttaminen saattaa liittyä useammin alueen kouluihin. "Huonosta" koulupiiristä lähdetään mahdollisimman kauas, mutta jos häiriöitä ei ole, muutetaan isompaan mieluummin saman alueen sisällä jotta lapset voivat jatkaa tutussa paikassa. Ainakin jos siihen on varaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Moniko tunnistaa itsensä?


Voi olla, että joku tunnistaa. Mutta moni ei. Helsingin seudulla on vajaa miljoona asukasta, ja jos nyt ei ihan miljoonaa erilaista asumishistoriaa niin aika paljon enemmän kuitenkin kuin sillä omalla lähipiirillä. Kun jokainen meistä tuntee vain rajallisen, ja tietyssä mielessä valikoidun, joukon ihmisiä, niin emme missään tapauksessa voi sen perusteella vetää yleispäteviä johtopäätöksiä. Tai voimme, mutta ne menevät kyllä aika pahasti metsään.

Omasta tuttavapiiristäni suurin osa asuu yhä edelleen parin kilometrin säteellä synnyinkodistaan. Mutta en suin surminkaan uskalla väittää, että tämä(kään) olisi mikään tyypillinen jakauma. Kuitenkin Helsingissäkin on useita kaupunginosia, joissa on lähes kylämäinen yhteisöllisyys, ja joista ei hevin muualle muuteta, ainakaan pysyvästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en tiedä mistä Helsingin kaupunki ammentaa tilastonsa, että muka pyörittäisiin vain pienissä ympyröissä.


Muuttoilmoituksista. Siis kyse ei ole gallupeista, vaan ihan puhtaasti toteutuneista muutoista.

Varmaankin kuvailemasi muuttohistoria on suhteellisen yleinen, mutta "irrottelu" ajoittuu muutamiin nuoruusvuosiin. Loppu elämä pyöritään sitten samoissa maisemissa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> No entäs Stokis sitten? Tai Oslo?


Niiden metrot eivät ole yhtä suuruudenhulluja. Kyse ei ole siitä, mikä on systeemin nimi, vaan minkälaisin kustannuksin sitä rakennetaan.

Olihan Raide-YVAssa ehdolla metron kehittäminen kevyempään ja radanrakennuskustannuksiltaan halvempaan suuntaan (Kombi). Jotta se ei olisi osoittanut ylivoimaisuuttaan vanhaan metroteknologiaan verrattuna, liikennöinti suunniteltiin tarkoituksellisesti sellaiseksi, ettei puolta halvempaa investointia vain valittaisi. Espoon Kombi muuten olisi ollut hyvin samantapainen ratkaisu kuin Holmenkollenin "metrorata".

Vai mikä se nyt sitten onkaan, entinen ratikkarata, sitten "interurban" tai esikaupunkirata ja nyt kai sitä sanotaan metroradaksi. Siinä se vaan on ollut samassa paikassa kaiken aikaa, eikä asemat maksa 30 miljoonaa euroa, mutta hyvin toimii.




> Kuten aikaisemmin kirjoitin, useimmissa tapauksissa kun rakennetaan suurkaupunkiin metroa, kyse on arvovalinnoista, ei rahan niukkuuteen tms johtuvista pakon sanelemista ratkaisuista.


Varmaan onkin näin, mutta näinhän ei pitäisi olla. Arvovalinnan pitäisi olla siinä vaiheessa, kun suunnitellan kaupunkirakennetta. Sen jälkeen valitaan haluttuun rakenteeseen sopiva liikenneratkaisu. Meillä mennään täysin päin vastoin metron kanssa.




> Metro on myös turvallisempi kuin runsas pintaliikenne, luulisi silläkin olevan jotain painoarvoa.


Tähän en usko, kun tarkastellaan kokonaisuutta. "Metro" ei ole ainoastaan metrorata, vaan metrorata + liityntäliikenne. Metrorata korvaa Espoossa kuten Itä-Helsingissäkin pintaliikenteen turvallisimman osuuden, moottoritien bussiliikenteen osalta. Sen sijaan liityntäasemat luovat uuden ja periaatteessa turhan riskialttiin ympäristön, jossa bussit, jalankulkijat ja taksit ajelevat sekaisin.

Olen aivan saletti, että suoriin yhteyksiin perustuva raitiotie on turvallisin. Siksi, että se korvaa eniten kumipyöräliikennettä ja nimenomaan siellä, missä kumipyöräliikenteen riskit ovat suurimmat.




> Asematason bussipysäkkien sopivuudesta suomalaislähiöiden oloissa kertoo aika paljon se miten jotkut uudemmat kaupunkirata-asemat ovat kestäneet ilkivaltaa ja huliganismia.


Kaupunkirata-asemat ovatkin samaa kuin metroasemat, ja niillä on samat ongelmat. Metroasemia vain ei voi sulkea ongelmien vuoksi, kun maan alta on päästävä. Ratkaisu onkin sulkea koko metro klo 23 jälkeen.

Kuva kertoisi enemmän, mutta ei nyt ole kuvaa. Mutta kuvitellaan noin 2x5 m kokoinen "pysäkkikatos", jossa on lasiseinät ja -ovet niin, että sieltä näkee kun bussi tulee. Kyse on suunnilleen samanlaisesta asiasta kuin esim. Kulosaaren aseman laiturin päässä oleva portaikon tasanne, jossa minäkin olen usein odottanut huonolla säällä junaa.

Olennainen tekijä on tämän rakennelman koko. Kun se on kyllin pieni ja läpinäkyvä, siellä ei ole "lymykoloja" eikä se houkuttele hengailemaan. Siinä toimii sosiaalinen kontrolli, kun ihmiset ovat lähekkäin. Ja jos sinne tulee joku sammumaan, niin tilan ollessa valvottu se sammunut noudetaan saman tien pois.




> Espoon kaupungille nettomenojen lisäys metron johdosta on laskettu olevan 7 M  /v.


Eikös se vuosihinta ollut valtuustokäsittelyssä 10 Me/v lisää kuluja Espoolle?

Toki näitä summia voidaan jakaa monella tavalla. Mutta sittenkin on parempi, jos jokin parannus maksaa 3  per asukas kuin 30  per asukas eikä parannusta edes tule. Ja tosiasiassa valtuustossa väännetään usein kättä oleellisesti pienemmistä summista kuin 10 M kun vanhukset jäävät hoitamatta, suljetaan kouluja, kirjastoja ja päiväkoteja jne. Jokaisen asian kohdalla toki voitaisiin laskea, miten vähän senttejä asukasta kohden siinä menee. Mutta kun ne asukkaat eivät pulita niitä senttejä, vaan on tultava toimeen sillä verotulolla, jonka korottamista ei hyväksy kukaan.




> Bussi ei pysy aikataulussaan läheskään niin hyvin, sitä saattaa joutua odottamaan useita, joskus toistakymmentä minuuttia, jos haluaa varmistua johonkin tiettyyn bussiin ehtimisen.


Kyllähän se pysyy, jos niin halutaan. Mutta kun ei haluta. Ei haluta tehdä pysäkkiaikataluja, joita tulee noudattaa, ei haluta antaa liikenne-etuuksia suhteessa henkilöautoihin. Ei haluta tehdä realistisia aikatauluja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muuttoilmoituksista. Siis kyse ei ole gallupeista, vaan ihan puhtaasti toteutuneista muutoista.


Olisi rehellisempää jos YTV tai vastaava viranomainen julkaisisi tilastoja koko pk-seudun alueen muuttoliikkeistä, ei vain jokainen kaupunki erikseen, ja myös kokonan alueelta poismuuttajista. Olen nähnyt, varsinkin kunnallispolitikkojen kirjoittamina, samanlaista Vantaan, Espoon ja Granin me-henkeä ja paikkakuntauskollisuutta kohottavia lausuntoja kuin mitä Stadinkin, perustuen vain oman kaupungin rajojen sisällä tapahtuviin muuttoliikkeisiin. Minusta tuskin olisi kunnallispolitikoksi millään mittarilla. 




> Varmaankin kuvailemasi muuttohistoria on suhteellisen yleinen, mutta "irrottelu" ajoittuu muutamiin nuoruusvuosiin. Loppu elämä pyöritään sitten samoissa maisemissa.


Nykyään se irroitteluvaihe kestää joillakin aika kauan. Siksi laitoinkin vaihtoehtoiset kohdat pidempään irroitteleville 4a) ja perheen perustajille 4b). 

Tietysti pitäsi laittaa oma kohta eronneillekin. Niiden määrääkään ei pidä väheksyä. Moniko eronnut haluaa jäädä roikkumaan ex-puolisonsa kotinurkille? No, lasten tapaamismahdollisuden vuoksi tietenkin olisi parasta, mutta muuten? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minusta on kuitenkin melko selvää, ettei tavallinen joukkoliikenteen asiakas pysty tekemään mielekästä vertailua itse käyttämänsä pääliikennetyypin ja muiden liikennetyyppien välillä.


kuukanko tähän jo asiantuntevasti vastasikin, että ihmiset eivät toki asu koko ikäänsä samassa paikassa. Itse kullakin "pääliikennetyyppi" vaihtelee elämän eri vaiheissa. Minulla oli työmatka luoteisesta Helsingistä Itä-Helsinkiin kesinä 1988 ja 1989 ja osa matkasta taittui metrolla. Loput syöttöbussilla itäpäässä ja lähijunalla keskustan ja luoteen välillä. Ketjun sujuvin ja täsmällisin osuus oli ymmärrettävästi metro. Syöttöbussiin pääsi aina sisälle heti, vaikka sen lähtöön olisi ollut jokunen minuutti edessä. Syöttöbussista metroon pääsi toki sitäkin helpommin. Metron vuorotiheys oli ketjun paras. Nyttemmin ketjuun kuuluvalla lähijunareitillä vuorotarjonta on toki moninkertainen taannoisiin aikoihin verrattuna. (Tosin nykyään tuo matka menisi Jokerilla joka tapauksessa.) Matkaketjun keljuin osa oli Rautatientorin ja lähijunan välinen matka Helsingin keskustassa. Syvällä sijaitsevat tunneliasemat ovat yksi metromme kenkuimmista ominaisuuksista tässä suhteessa.



> On siis liioittelua väittää, että tavallinen Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenneasiakas tuntisi muun kuin itse käyttämänsä liityntäliikennejärjestelmän niin hyvin, että voisi verrata sitä muihin ratkaisuihin.


Hänpä saattaa käyttää päivittäin joukkoliikennettä muuallakin kuin vain Itä-Helsingissä. Ja viittaan edelleen voimakkaasti yllä kirjoittamaani kohtaan.



> Menen jopa vielä pidemmälle ja väitän, ettei tietämys usein ulotu omaa kotilinjaa pidemmälle.


Kotilinja ei nyt vain taida olla iät ja ajat se yksi ja sama. Siitä pitänee huolen jo sekin, että liityntälinjoja rukataan uuteen uskoon vähän väliä. Se että jumittuu asumaan samaan osoitteeseen pitkäksi aikaa ei näin ollen tuo "helpotusta" asiaan...  :Wink: 



> Saattaa kyllä johtua hiukan siitäkin, että bussiliikenteen osalta häiriöinfo itsessään ei oikein toimi. Vai onko bussiliikenteen myöhästymisistä tapana ilmoittaa häiriöinfossa? Ainakin linjojen 501T ja 110T osalta pitäisi oman kokemukseni mukaan olla joka päivä häiriöinfo myöhästelystä, mutta vielä on jäänyt näkemättä.


Tuossa olet toki varsin oikeassa. Etenkin pitkät bussilinjat ovat osaksi varsin säännöllisesti myöhässä. Lyhyet liityntälinjat ilmeisesti eivät niin usein. Häiriöinfoon viitatessani tarkoitin toki ihan radikaaleja tapahtumia, kuten liikenteen katkaisun jollain reitinosalla vaikkapa tunniksi tai pariksi yms. Tuo koko häiriöinfojuttu on muuten omalla tavalla mielenkiintoinen; antaako se ikään kuin tarkoitushakuisesti negatiivista julkisuutta vain yhdestä liikennemuodosta? Nk. taviksille voisi syntyä se kuva, että ratikka on hirmuisen epävarma liikennemuoto, koska häiriöinfoja tulee toisinaan suorastaan tulvaksi asti. Bussien häiriöinfoa ei varmaankaan ole edes olemassa.



> Mihin tahansa hintaan?


Itse asiassa totesinkin, että silloin kun on mahdollista. Siihen toki sisältyi myös taloudellinen aspekti. Tietenkin kokonaistaloudellinen, ottaen huomioon lukuisat kerrannaisvaikutukset (kunnallistekniikka sekä monet muut jutut).



> Laajasalon suunnalla rakennetaan muuta kuin metroa pitkälti siksi, että syvä kalliotunneli osoittautui rakentamiskelvottomaksi ja yleiskaavaan oli saatu mukaan vaatimus kiinteästä yhteydestä. Sinänsä toimittiin kyllä aivan oikein eli suostuttiin kerrankin rakentamaan ensin toteuttamiskelpoinen yhteys, joka myöhemmin voidaan korvata raskaammalla yhteydellä, jos tarvetta tulee.


Eli jos tarvetta tulee, kalliotunneli muuttuukin rakennuskelvottomasta rakennuskelpoiseksi? Aika jännää, jos homma noin tosiaan menee...  :Smile:  Vai millä tavoin se myöhempi mahdollinen raskaampi yhteys välttää sen rakentamiskelvottoman kalliotunnelin? Miksei sitä ratkaisua voisi heti alkuun käyttää (periaatteessa)? Kallis hinta olisi relevantti vastaus, siksi omalta osaltani pidänkin raitiotieyhteyttä juuri tuonne (laajasaloon) tällä hetkellä parhaana ratkaisuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niiden metrot eivät ole yhtä suuruudenhulluja. Kyse ei ole siitä, mikä on systeemin nimi, vaan minkälaisin kustannuksin sitä rakennetaan.


Hei come on, kyllä Stokiksen T-bana on suuruudenhullumpi kaiken kaikkianan kun Stadin pätkämetro. Se on 4 kertaa isompi. Kuitenkin Stokiksen väkiluku on vain 1.5 kertaa Stadin.




> Olihan Raide-YVAssa ehdolla metron kehittäminen kevyempään ja radanrakennuskustannuksiltaan halvempaan suuntaan (Kombi). Jotta se ei olisi osoittanut ylivoimaisuuttaan vanhaan metroteknologiaan verrattuna, liikennöinti suunniteltiin tarkoituksellisesti sellaiseksi, ettei puolta halvempaa investointia vain valittaisi. Espoon Kombi muuten olisi ollut hyvin samantapainen ratkaisu kuin Holmenkollenin "metrorata".


Tuo on tiedossa, mutta nyt valittu Matinkylään päättyvä perinteinen metroratkaisu ei estä sitä että esim Matinkylä-Kivenlahti tai Niittymaa-Suurpelto-Espoon keskus voitaisiin rakentaa kombina kun niiden vuoro tulee.




> Varmaan onkin näin, mutta näinhän ei pitäisi olla. Arvovalinnan pitäisi olla siinä vaiheessa, kun suunnitellan kaupunkirakennetta. Sen jälkeen valitaan haluttuun rakenteeseen sopiva liikenneratkaisu. Meillä mennään täysin päin vastoin metron kanssa.


Stadissa tehtiin sellainen arvovalinta joskus silloin kun oltiin skidejä että stadi ei jää snadiksi. En tiedä länsi-Euroopassa yhtään toista pääkaupunkia ympäröivine seutuineen joka olisi jäänyt polkemaan paikalleen ja jääneen pikkukaupunkitasolle. 




> Tähän en usko, kun tarkastellaan kokonaisuutta. "Metro" ei ole ainoastaan metrorata, vaan metrorata + liityntäliikenne. Metrorata korvaa Espoossa kuten Itä-Helsingissäkin pintaliikenteen turvallisimman osuuden, moottoritien bussiliikenteen osalta. Sen sijaan liityntäasemat luovat uuden ja periaatteessa turhan riskialttiin ympäristön, jossa bussit, jalankulkijat ja taksit ajelevat sekaisin.
> 
> Olen aivan saletti, että suoriin yhteyksiin perustuva raitiotie on turvallisin. Siksi, että se korvaa eniten kumipyöräliikennettä ja nimenomaan siellä, missä kumipyöräliikenteen riskit ovat suurimmat.


Tarkoitin kaupungin keskustassa ja välittömässä läheisyydessä, suurten valtakatujen liikennettä. Sellaisessa ympäristössä metro on kaikkein turvallisin, ratikat ja bussit eivät yllä sille tasolle niillä volyymeilla vaikka niillä on omat kaistatkin. Mutta jos liityntäbussit saisi korvattua liityntäratikalla ja niin että jalankulkureitit on terminaalissa suunniteltuja, kuvittelisin että se olisi kaikkein turvallisin ratkaisu. Mutta ehkä ei niin mukavaa niille joilla jalka nousee hitaasti. Tämäkin on arvovalinta. 




> Kaupunkirata-asemat ovatkin samaa kuin metroasemat, ja niillä on samat ongelmat. Metroasemia vain ei voi sulkea ongelmien vuoksi, kun maan alta on päästävä. Ratkaisu onkin sulkea koko metro klo 23 jälkeen.


Tämä on asia jota en oikein ymmärrä, miksi Helsingin metro pitää sulkea pari tuntia ennen kuin maailman muiden suurkaupunkien metrot. Muistan että itäblokissa metrot ja muu joukoliikenne lopetti klo 2300 aikoihin koska kapakat ja muut huvitkin meni kiinni ja kaikki lähtivät kattomaan nukkumattia. Mutta meillä, onko syynä vain se suomalainen kuuluisa viinapää? Toivottavasti länsimetron käyttöönoton yhteydessä saataisiin ajattelemaan asioita vähän toisella tavalla, että kaikki matkustajat eivät ole potentiaalisia pahantekijöitä. 




> Olennainen tekijä on tämän rakennelman koko. Kun se on kyllin pieni ja läpinäkyvä, siellä ei ole "lymykoloja" eikä se houkuttele hengailemaan. Siinä toimii sosiaalinen kontrolli, kun ihmiset ovat lähekkäin. Ja jos sinne tulee joku sammumaan, niin tilan ollessa valvottu se sammunut noudetaan saman tien pois.


Pitäisi sitten varmaan kokeilla pystyttää sellainen jonnekin ja katsoa miten sosiaalinen kontrolli pelaa. Jos pelaa, niin ehdotan samalla metron liikennöintiajan pidentämistä klo 0100 asti. 




> Toki näitä summia voidaan jakaa monella tavalla. Mutta sittenkin on parempi, jos jokin parannus maksaa 3  per asukas kuin 30  per asukas eikä parannusta edes tule. Ja tosiasiassa valtuustossa väännetään usein kättä oleellisesti pienemmistä summista kuin 10 M kun vanhukset jäävät hoitamatta, suljetaan kouluja, kirjastoja ja päiväkoteja jne. Jokaisen asian kohdalla toki voitaisiin laskea, miten vähän senttejä asukasta kohden siinä menee. Mutta kun ne asukkaat eivät pulita niitä senttejä, vaan on tultava toimeen sillä verotulolla, jonka korottamista ei hyväksy kukaan.


Nyt täytyy muistaa, että kun rakennetaan metro, se mahdollistaa lisää asukkaita. Samoin riippuvuus fossiilisista polttoaineista vähenee. Kaikenkaikkiaan 20-30 vuoden päästä ei metro vlttämättä maksa espoolaisille  mitään ylimääräistä verrattuna jos metroa ei ralkennettaisi, saattaa olla että tulee pelkkää säästöä.  Kouluja suljetaan ymmärtääkseni silloin jos kouluikäisten määrä alittaa jollakin alueella tietyn arvon. Kaikki pääsevät johonkin kouluun joka tapauksessa. Matka vain pitenee, mutta se on vähän verrattuna esim pohjois-Suomen lasten koulumatkojen pituuksiin. Enkä ole kuullut että Suomessa vanhukset jätettäisiin hoitamatta. Jos jokin kunta ajautuu taloudellisiin vaikeuksiin niin veroja korottamalla, väliaikaisesti, siitä on aina selvitty. jopa sellaiset köyhät kunnat kuten Karkkila on selvinnyt. Espoolla on aivan toisenlaiset mahikset pärjätä. 




> Kyllähän se pysyy, jos niin halutaan. Mutta kun ei haluta. Ei haluta tehdä pysäkkiaikataluja, joita tulee noudattaa, ei haluta antaa liikenne-etuuksia suhteessa henkilöautoihin. Ei haluta tehdä realistisia aikatauluja.


Tästä on keskusteltu monasti, ja mun teoriani on että jos bussilinja on pitkä, ja ollaan suurella ulosmenoväylällä jossa on paljon busseja yhtaikaa liikenteessä, bussit klimppiintyvät toisiinsa, koska pysäkeillä odottavat varmuuden vuoksi pysäyttävät kaikki peräkanaa ajavat dösät koska eivät tiedä mikä niistä on se oma. On sattunut mun kohdalle että myöhemmin lähtenyt saman linjan vuoro  lopulta ajaa edellisen vuoron kiinni. Toiset väittävät että se kilpailutuskin on vaikuttanut bussiaikataulujen realistisuuteen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli jos tarvetta tulee, kalliotunneli muuttuukin rakennuskelvottomasta rakennuskelpoiseksi? Aika jännää, jos homma noin tosiaan menee...  Vai millä tavoin se myöhempi mahdollinen raskaampi yhteys välttää sen rakentamiskelvottoman kalliotunnelin?


Ylläoleva lainaus koskee siis Laajasaloa.

Kalliotunneli ei toki siitä mihinkään muutu, se on lähes mahdoton rakentaa. Mutta nythän ei olekaan kyse kalliotunnelista, vaan betoniputkesta, joka upotetaan merenpohjaan. Ja siihen putkeen on tulossa nyt raitiotie, mutta sama putki on myöhemmin muutettavissa metroputkeksi. Se näkyy heti alkuun matkustajille "suuruudenhulluutena", eli putkihan on paljon leveämpi kuin on tarvis. Ainakin HS:ssä ja HBL:ssä on ollut poikkileikkauskuva tästä, rinnan kolme viisimetristä betonitunnelia, joista keskimmäisessä kulkee kevyen liikenteen väylä. Ja myöhempi raskas yhteys välttää siis kalliotunnelin tarpeellisuuden käyttämällä tätä nerokasta betonitunnelia, joka nyt siis tehdään raitiovaunuille. Valmista pitäisi olla 2013.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä länsi-Euroopassa yhtään toista pääkaupunkia ympäröivine seutuineen joka olisi jäänyt polkemaan paikalleen ja jääneen pikkukaupunkitasolle.


Dublin.

Bern. Tai Zürich, jos "pää" tarkoitti tässä suurin tai merkittävin.

Mielipideasia sitten, ovatko nämä pikkukaupunkeja, mutta kooltaan Helsingin mittakaavaa ja metrottomia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielipideasia sitten, ovatko nämä pikkukaupunkeja, mutta kooltaan Helsingin mittakaavaa ja metrottomia.


Kaikissa kuitenkin on lähijunajärjestelmä, joten "metrottomuus" on vähän näennäistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Niinpä. Tosin meilläkin on lähijunajärjestelmä, ja olisi metrottomanakin, kun sellainen kerran oli jo ennen metroa.

Tässä onkin asian ydin: miksi tarvitaan kahta raskasraidejärjestelmää? No, tänä päivänä siksi että lähijunan liikennöinti on niin paljon kalliimpaa (kunnille), mutta näin ei tarvitsisi olla.

----------


## Albert

> Dublin.


Pukkaa metroa Dubliniin

----------


## late-

> Hei come on, kyllä Stokiksen T-bana on suuruudenhullumpi kaiken kaikkianan kun Stadin pätkämetro. Se on 4 kertaa isompi. Kuitenkin Stokiksen väkiluku on vain 1.5 kertaa Stadin.


Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Tukholman metro on Tukholman siunaus, mutta sielläkin kyllä auliisti myönnetään, että nykyaikana sellaista ei enää tehtäisi. Ei toki vaihtoehtojen takia, vaan yksinkertaisesti rahan takia. Nykyaikaisilla kannattavuuden arviointimenetelmillä Tukholman metron rakentamisessa ei olisi mitään mieltä. Toki järjestelmän laajennuksia on jollain aikavälillä odotettavissa, kun perusinvestointi on tehty.

Tukholman onni toki on, että laaja metro rakennettiin jo ennen arviointeja. Epäonni on ratikoiden lakkauttaminen samassa rytäkässä.

----------


## late-

> Pukkaa metroa Dubliniin


Dublinissa on muuten hauska tilanne sikäli, että sielläkin varsin äänekäs kansalaisryhmä vastustaa metroa. Argumentoinnin mukaan kaupunkijunien yhdystunneli kaupungin ali ja junaradan jatke lentokentälle riittäisivät yhdessä pikaratikoiden laajentamisen kanssa.

Viralliset suunnitelmat taas sisältävät sekä metroja että pikaratikoita. Niitäkin on tosin jo rukattu pikaratikkapainotteisemmiksi kuin alun perin pikaratikan osoittauduttua menestykseksi. Samoin pikaratikkajärjestelmää ollaan laajentamassa selvästi suunniteltua nopeammin.

----------


## Compact

> Sama, jos länsimetroa jatketan Matinkylästä länteen, niin en todellakaan toivo mitään monumenttiasemia sen varrelle, mutta nyt on vähän aikaista spekuloida asian kanssa. 
> 
> Bussi ei pysy aikataulussaan läheskään niin hyvin, sitä saattaa joutua odottamaan useita, joskus toistakymmentä minuuttia, jos haluaa varmistua johonkin tiettyyn bussiin ehtimisen. VR:n lähiiikennejunien kohdalla näihin vuodenaikoihin aikataulut ovat ikävä kyllä vain suuntaa-antavia. Eli metrossa monet lähiöasemat ovat turhan prameita, koska se kulkee täsmällisesti.


Etelä-Espoon metrossa nimenomaan panostetaan siihen, että asemat ovat hulppeita. Espoon taannoisessa päättävässä kokouksessa metron puoltajat vannoivat, että asemat tehdään kaupunkiolohuoneiksi, joissa voi viettää aikaansa (olematta menossa minnekään). Kyllähän se semmoinen tulee maksamaan.

Näihin vuodenaikoihin VR:n YTV-lähijunat ovat ainakin omalla kohdallani kulkeneet täysin viivassaan. Millä höyryjunalla Rainer sitten kulkee, en tiedä. Pääradan K:t ja I:t ovat loistavia oikeassa ajassa liikkuvia kulkupelejä. 

Aiemmin Rainer totesi, että hän ei paljoa aikaansa metrotunneleissa vietä, eli siksi ymmärränkin hänen turistimatkalaisen-tyyppisen arvionsa asemien prameudesta. Eivät ne kyllä prameita ole! Käypä asemat läpi, nouse jokaisella asemalla junasta ulos, ihmettele laiturialuetta, kävele tai ota hissi ylös ja silmäile miltä ne asemakompleksit näyttävät ulkoapäin. Toisesta päästä sitten alas, jos on sellainen tarjolla. Esimerkiksi Kulosaari, joka on laiturialueeltaan kylläkin kaupungin valoisin asema, sielläkin on kauhtuneet sisätilat ja synkkä sisäänkäyntikongi moottoritien alla, jossa lähes puolet valaisimista on sammuneina/rikottuina - ei kyllä minua innosta. Tunneliasemahallit yleensä ovat suttuisen hämäriä. Viimeksi tässä päivänä muutamana katselin Hakaniemen komeaa ja ilmavaa junahallia ylätasanteelta (matkustin metrolla Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen!) ja huomasin, että sielläkin on valtavasti lamppuja pimeinä. Laiturihallissa olisi tehokkaat "valonheittimet", jotka antaisivat epäsuoraa valoa katon kautta. Kaikki sököinä. HKL:n metroasemat ovat siis yleisilmeeltään kalseita (Espoossa ei siis sellainen tule toistumaan) ja valaistus on joka paikassa melko retuperällä. Ovatko lamput liian kalliita vai lamppuhuolto-osasto lakkautettu? No kyllä tunneleissa kulkea näkee, mutta alunperäinen valaistussuunnitelma on täysin laiminlyöty.

Tuntuu usein siltä, että täällä jutustelevat metrouskovaiset käsittävät Helsingin metron autuuden vain junakaluston kautta. Nehän ovat - ihan oikeasti - upeita, mutta ne junarungot eivät ole vielä kuin yksi osa liikennekokonaisuudesta, jota kutsutaan metroksi. Kokonaisuuteen kuuluu olennaisena osana asematoiminnot ja tietysti liityntäliikenneterminaalit ja bussit.

----------


## vristo

Täällähan käy keskustelu kuumana, hyvä niin  :Wink: .

Hahmotelkaas joku Helsingin U-Stadtbahn-kartta. Siis mallia Köln/Bonn, Hannover tai Ruhr. Siis tunneliratoineen. Eli siis millainen se mielestänne nyt olisi, jos Helsingin metro olisi nyt pikaraitiotie (U-Stadtbahn). Ja uskon vahvasti, etta siinäkin jarjestelmassä olisi Helsingissä Saksan-mallin mukainen tunneli.

Laajasalon raideyhteydestä on hyvä mahdollisuus tulla senkaltainen, samaten raide-Jokerista. Länsimetronkin luonteeseen voi vielä vaikuttaa. Ei tunneleissa asu mörköjä.

Mitahän tuo Antero kaipaisi Kampin terminaalin tilalla? Sitä parempi yhteys esim. Lauttasaareen on vain länsimetro. En ainakaan kaipaa vanhaa, tuulista Linja-autoasemaa takaisin, ei kiitos! 
En ole koko Suomessa olon aikana käyttänyt kertaakaan näitä etana-sillipurkki-heilureita eli h65A/h66A. Myös h20 Erottajalta on ruuhka-aikaan melkoinen "tungoslinja". Kampista pääsee tosi kätevasti seutulinjojen T-vuoroilla, ainoastaan tuleva metroyhteys on nopeampi (ja reilummin tilaa); Kamppi(M)-Lauttasaari(M) ajoaika metrolla olisi kai n. 3-4 minuuttia.

----------


## Compact

> Rantaradalla on onneksi vaatimattomat asemat Leppävaaran länsipuolella ja niin toivoisin olevan jatkossa, vaikka kaupunkirataa jatkettaisiin länteen.


Esimerkiksi Kilo, Mankki, Luoma ja Jorvas  :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Täällähan käy keskustelu kuumana, hyvä niin .


Ketju taisi sohaista muurahaispesää "kummallakin laidalla". Vihaiset ihmiset tänään myöhässä olevassa, täydessä 58:ssa sai ajattelemaan samaa linjaa raitiotienä (suunnitelma työn alla. :Wink: ). Näinhän luultavasti olisi, jos kevyempi metro olisi aikoinaan rakennettu.




> Tuntuu usein siltä, että täällä jutustelevat metrouskovaiset käsittävät Helsingin metron autuuden vain junakaluston kautta.


Tämä on minunkin käsitys. Ja tosiaan, taas pari kuukauden tauon jälkeen metrolla kuljettuani en voinut muuta kuin ihailla vaunujen komeutta. Mutta näkisin ne kyllä mielummin jollain raskaalla radalla, esim. M-junina  :Wink: .

Vristolle mainittakoon, että alunperin lauttasaareen oli tarkoitus saada yksi tai useampi raitiolinja. Ja äkkiäkös 8:n tai 6:n olisi jatkanut eteenpäin. No, mikä on tilanne, kun metroasema avataan Lauttasaareen? Asukkaat jäävät raideyhteydestä kauas ja espoolaisten tapaan suoria linjoja keskustaan saa hakea.

----------


## Compact

> Espoon Kombi muuten olisi ollut hyvin samantapainen ratkaisu kuin Holmenkollenin "metrorata". Vai mikä se nyt sitten onkaan, entinen ratikkarata, sitten "interurban" tai esikaupunkirata ja nyt kai sitä sanotaan metroradaksi. Siinä se vaan on ollut samassa paikassa kaiken aikaa, eikä asemat maksa 30 miljoonaa euroa, mutta hyvin toimii.


HOLMENKOLBANEN on hyvä esilleotto!

Sehän on tosiasiallisesti ratikkalinja, jota nykyään liikennöidään 3,2 m leveillä metrojunilla. Ja sitten HKB:n alkuperäinen kalusto: kaksiakseliset raitiovaunut kokoluokkaa Kummer! Täytyy toki myöntää, että kaluston järeistämisen yhteydessä myös infran rautaa on jykevöitetty. Mutta linjaus on se vanha trikken-tyyppinen eli asutusta hyväilevä.

Oslossa on muitakin ratikkalinjoja, jotka on muutettu metrolinjoiksi, kun 60-luvulla sellainen "uskonto" valtasi sielläkin alaa.

----------


## vristo

Menen viikon kuluttua tutkimaan edellä mainitsemiani Saksan järjestelmiä oikein paikanpäälle. Katsotaan, millaisena sieltä palaan takaisin. Voi olla että sen Stadtbahn-jarjestelmä vie miehen mennessään ja alan hehkuttamaan sen puolesta. Mene ja tiedä  :Wink: . Kyllähän tämänkaltainen ratkaisu on aika hieno, mutta pelkistetty (=halpa) "katumetro". Tällainen voisi olla vaikkapa Kampin toisen kerroksen risteysasema Helsinki U-Stadtbahnilla.




> Tämä on minunkin käsitys. Ja tosiaan, taas pari kuukauden tauon jälkeen metrolla kuljettuani en voinut muuta kuin ihailla vaunujen komeutta. Mutta näkisin ne kyllä mielummin jollain raskaalla radalla, esim. M-junina.


 Juuri noin: M-ratahan on Helsingin toinen metrolinja. Onneksi uusi kaupunkijunahankinta hieman lähestyy tuota ideaa.

----------


## Albert

Tässä ketjussa on paljon kirjoitettu:
-Esim. että itä-Helsinkiläiset eivät tietäisi "paremmasta" kuin liityntäliikenne. Voi hyvänen aika ei tämä mikään Pohjois-Korea ole. Moni täkäläinen on käynyt muuallakin. Internetkin toimii ja aikatauluja osataan lukea täälläkin. 
-Ainahan on pääkköjä, jotka eivät periaatteesta halua helpottaa elämäänsä tutustumalla vaikka aikatauluihin. No odottakoot sitten liityntäbussia vaikka 12 tuntia.
-Eikä panna järjestelmän syyksi, että asemat ovat hämäriä ja kolkkoja. Niin ovat päättäneet päättäjämme, jotka olemme (tai emme ole) äänestäneet paikoilleen.
Muistan itse kerran 80-luvulla kun Sörnäisten metroaseman kaikki loisteputket (joista noin 20% oli jo pimeänä) vaihdettiin kerralla (ei toki yhdessä päivässä). Muutoksen vaikutus oli erittäin huomattava.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hahmotelkaas joku Helsingin U-Stadtbahn-kartta.


Kirjan _Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge_ aukeamalla s. 20 - 21 paras näkemäni aiheeseen liittyvä kartta (Metrotoimikunnan mietintö - II osa). Rataa 86,5 km ja 108 asemaa. Huomattavan kattava verkko nykyiseen raideverkkoon nähden, vaikkakin useat kerrostaloalueetkin olisivat edelleen siinäkin ilman kävelyetäisyydellä olevaa raideliikenteen pysäkkiä / asemaa. Osa mainituista kerrostaloalueista oli rakennettu jo 1950-luvulla tai 1960-luvun puoleenväliin mennessä, joten ei voi vedota siihen, että kaupunki olisi rakentunut erilaisen metron seurauksena ihan kaikilta osin erilailla. Tuokin metro olisi tietyiltä osin tehty valmiiseen kaupunkiin, olihan sen suunniteltu toteuttamisaikataulu 1969 - 2000. Jotkut lähiöt olisi varmaan tehty Tukholman mallin mukaan yhdessä raideyhteyden kanssa. Tuo kevytsysteemi olisi muuten palvellut Lauttasaarta vielä "kurjemmin" kuin paljon kohuttu Länsimetro tuon kevyen viistäessä saaren pohjoisinta reunaa suunnilleen nykyisen Länsiväylän laidassa kiinni. Tuon kevytversion yhtenä päätarkoituksena oli muuten hävittää Helsingistä metrin raitiotiet vuoteen 2000 mennessä aivan kokonaan. Tätä taustaa vasten minua toisinaan huvittaa se, ketkä tämän S-Bahnin ylimpinä puolestapuhujina täällä esiintyvät...  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuon kevytversion yhtenä päätarkoituksena oli muuten hävittää Helsingistä metrin raitiotiet vuoteen 2000 mennessä aivan kokonaan.


Näin todennäköisesti olisikin käynyt, tosin ehkä eri syistä kuin 60-luvulla suunniteltiin. Stadtbahn-tyyppiselle metrolle olisi varmaan rakennettu ihan saman verran tunnelia kuin toteutuneen raskasmetronkin 80-luvulla valmistuneille osuuksille. Erona olisi ollut sitten suuremmat haarautumismahdollisuudet idässä, ihan niin kuin Vesa Nurminen hahmotteli tämän viestiketjun aluksi.

Pian olisi varmaan huomattu, kuinka samankaltaisia metro ja vanhat raitiotiet ovat, mutta olisi samalla kiinnitetty huomiota liikennöintikustannusten eroihin. Uskoisin,  että liikennöintikustannusten ero olisi ollut niin suuri, että olisi todettu että on liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa muuttaa vanha raitiotieverkko metroverkoksi.

----------


## Joona

> Esim. että itä-Helsinkiläiset eivät tietäisi "paremmasta" kuin liityntäliikenne. Voi hyvänen aika ei tämä mikään Pohjois-Korea ole. Moni täkäläinen on käynyt muuallakin. Internetkin toimii ja aikatauluja osataan lukea täälläkin.


Eikä sitä tarvitse edes matkustaa muihin suuntiin ajankohdan muuttaminen riittää. Kyllähän tänne Itä-Helsinkiin ajetaan niitä suoria bussilinjoja - tosin harvalla vuorovälillä - jo ennen puoltayötä.

Uskaltaisin väittää, että on vaikea löytää itä-helsinkiläinen, joka ei muistaisi suoria linjoja ennen metroa, olisi asunut tai asioinut suorien linjojen palvelualueella taikka matkustanut keskustasta kotiin yöaikaan sillä suoralla bussilinjalla.

----------


## late-

> Eikä sitä tarvitse edes matkustaa muihin suuntiin ajankohdan muuttaminen riittää. Kyllähän tänne Itä-Helsinkiin ajetaan niitä suoria bussilinjoja - tosin harvalla vuorovälillä - jo ennen puoltayötä.


Yöliikenteen vuoroväli ja käyttötapa eroavat kuitenkin vahvasti päiväliikenteestä.

Tähän väliin voisin huomauttaa, että pidän Länsimetroa parannuksena toisin kuin Antero. En kuitenkaan ole yhtä vakuuttunut, että Länsimetro olisi paras mahdollinen ratkaisu.

Potentiaalisesti parhaana pitämäni ratkaisu on siis metroa kevyempi raideliikennejärjestelmä, jossa pyritään tarjoamaan metroa laajemmin suoria yhteyksiä ja yhteysvaihtoehtoja. Vastaavaa järjestelmää ei löydy Suomesta lainkaan, joten kovin monella Itä-Helsingin asukkaalla tuskin on sellaisesta käsityksiä. Ei minullakaan ollut, kun vielä Itä-Helsingissä asuin. 

Bussipuolella vain Espoon järjestelmä on jotenkin huomioitavissa, mutta metroa parempana en pidä sitäkään. Tietyistä osista Espoota on melko laajasti yhteyksiä eri suuntiin. mutta järjestelmä on kuitenkin tarpeettoman hajaantunut ja monimutkainen ja etuudet toimivat oikein vain Länsiväylällä. Keskustan läpi kulkevia linjoja ei ole oikeastaan lainkaan.

Jos kuitenkin palaamme yksinkertaiseen tilanteeseen eli pohdimme onko Itä-Helsingin asukkailla vertailukelpoista käsitystä muista järjestelmistä, en ole siltikään vakuuttunut. En ole sanonut, ettei aikatauluja olisi saatavilla, mutta moniko tavallinen asukas tavailee muiden kuin käyttämiensä linjojen aikatauluja? Aivan. Kuinka moni ja kuinka pitkään muistaa vertailevasti käyttämänsä eri järjestelmät? Metrohan oli ensimmäiset vuodet epäsuosittu koska monien matka-ajat pitenivät, mutta pian siihenkin totuttiin. Tietysti myös metron hyvät puolet luotettavuuden suhteen pääsivät esille vasta ajan kanssa.

Metroasemien siisteys ja valaistus ja liityntälinjojen luotettavuus taas ovat suoraan metrojärjestelmän "syytä". Metroa joko hoidetaan kunnolla tai ei hoideta kunnolla. Täydellisesti hoidettu metro ei olisi yhtä edullinen kuin nykyinen ratkaisu. En tosin sano, että se olisi ratkaisevasti kalliimpikaan. Metroa arvioitaessa on pakko ottaa huomioon miten se toimii kokonaisuudessaan. Ideaalinen metro on yhtä vakaa vertailukohde kuin mikä tahansa muu ideaalijärjestelmä, jollaisten toivomisesta täällä jaetaan aika raskaitakin syytöksiä koko ajan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mielestäni keskustelussa mennään osaksi vähän metsään. Pointti on kai se, että itähelsinkiläisten kerrotaan antavan keskimääräistä paremmat arvosanat Helsingin joukkoliikennettä arvioitaessa. Ymmärtääkseni _muidenkin kuin itähelsinkiläisten maallikkojen_ pohjatiedot ovat samalla viivalla. Vaikka muilta suunnilta on olemassa paljon enemmän vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan, ei niillä suunnilla päästä arvosanoissa edes Itä-Helsingin tasolle. Mielestäni ei pidä tuijottaa vain sitä, mitkä tiedot ja kokemukset vain itähelsinkiläisillä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä on. 
Siinä late- on ihan oikeassa, että Suomesta puuttuu moderni kevyt raideliikenne kokonaan. Näin ollen sitä ei kovinkaan moni "tavis" osaa edes kaivata. Mutta eiköhän kaikkien ilmansuuntien maallikot ole tässäkin asiassa täysin samalla viivalla eikä itähelsinkiläisten "kaipaamattomuuden" pitäisi olla mitenkään erityisasemassa..? 
Sitten kun Jokeri nostetaan raiteille ja Kruununvuorenranta / Laajasalo saa raitiotiensä, Itä-Helsinki saa yhtenä ensimmäisistä Suomessa uudentyyppisen modernin raideyhteyden. Ellei Tampere tai Turku pikaisesti kiillaa kärkeen.  :Smile:

----------


## late-

> Mielestäni keskustelussa mennään osaksi vähän metsään.


Varmaan eniten metsään mennään siinä, että ensi kertaa tämän ketjun nähdessäni ajattelin nyt syntyvän lähinnä visiointia vaihtoehtoisesta todellisuudesta. Käytännössä päädyttiin kuitenkin kinaamaan taas asioista, joita on muuallakin käsitelty. Tämä koskee siis meitä kaikkia  :Smile: 




> Pointti on kai se, että itähelsinkiläisten kerrotaan antavan keskimääräistä paremmat arvosanat Helsingin joukkoliikennettä arvioitaessa. Ymmärtääkseni _muidenkin kuin itähelsinkiläisten maallikkojen_ pohjatiedot ovat samalla viivalla.


Tämä on kyllä kiistatta totta. Pienenä haittatekijänä tosin luin juuri Iso-Britanniassa tehdystä tutkimuksesta, jonka mukaan sosiaalinen asema vaikuttaa huomattavasti juuri maallikoiden joukkoliikennearviointeihin.

Pääosin tältä pohjalta sanoisin kuitenkin, että Itä-Helsingin systeemi toimii ainakin paremmin kuin moni muu Helsingin systeemi. Myös liityntälinjat linjoina saavat hyviä arvosanoja. Monien liityntälinjojen lyhyys ja keskustan ulkopuolella kulkemisen tuoma luotettavuus varmasti ovat mukana myönteisinä tekijöinä.

Erikseen voidaan tietysti kinata siitä, pitäisikö bussiliikenteen tai pintaraideliikenteen pystyä myös keskustassa olemaan luotettavaa. Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta käytännössä nyt ei niin ole. Kyse on siis mahdollisuudesta siinä missä metron liityntäliikenteen parantamiseksi on mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitahän tuo Antero kaipaisi Kampin terminaalin tilalla? Sitä parempi yhteys esim. Lauttasaareen on vain länsimetro. En ainakaan kaipaa vanhaa, tuulista Linja-autoasemaa takaisin, ei kiitos!


Tähän on helppo vastaus: ei mitään. Espoosta saapuvan joukkoliikenteen katkaiseminen Fredrikinkadulle on paitsi tarpeetonta, myös äärimmäisen typerää.

Ja tässäkin asiassa ihmisten muisti on todella lyhyt. Kun avokentän aikana kuljettaja jostain syystä jätti porukan edes sinne päin, mihin nyt jätetään kaikki matkustajat, siitä tuli kamala poru. Koska ulkona ihmiset näkivät ja ymmärsivät, miten pitkän lisäkävelyn he saavat. Nyt matkustajat kehuvat Kampin terminaalia kävellessään joka päivä kauempaa kuin silloin kun siitä kävelystä marisivat.




> En ole koko Suomessa olon aikana käyttänyt kertaakaan näitä etana-sillipurkki-heilureita eli h65A/h66A. Myös h20 Erottajalta on ruuhka-aikaan melkoinen "tungoslinja".


En kehu näitä nykyisiä yhteyksiä. Niiden ongelmat eivät johdu joukkoliikenteestä itsestään, vaan henkilöautoista, joita täällä halutaan suosia. Ei ole mahdollista tehdä keskustan läpi ajavia pintalinjoja, jos ei ole poliittisesti mahdollista estää henkilöautojen joukkoliikenteelle aiheuttamaa haittaa.

Nythän tilanne on niin, että busseille on järjestetty etuudet eli bussikaistat tai -kadut (ei vielä valoetuuksia) Kamppiin, Asema-aukiolle ja Rautatientorille. Etuudet puuttuvat Kaivokadulta ja Postikadulta. Eli eri suunnilta tulevan bussiliikenteen päätepisteitä ei ole yhdistetty. Miksi? Virallisen selityksen mukaan varmaankin siksi, ettei se ole tarpeen. Koska kaikki bussilinjathan päättyvät keskustaan.

Ei voi kuitenkaan välttää myös toisenlaista selitystä. Sillä jos ydinkeskustan läpäisy (Kaivokatu-Postikatu ja Simonkatu) olisi varattu vain joukkoliikenteelle, menisi pohja kaikista suuruudenhulluista rakennushankkeista. Eihän niitä voisi osoittaa mitenkään kannattaviksi, kun joukkoliikenne pelaisi katutasossa eikä mitään aikasäästöjä voitaisi laskea.

Kaikenlaisia muitakin verukkeita esitetään, kuten ettei bussiliikenne mahtuisi Kaivokadulle. Muistutan vain, että kaikki Kampin länsibussiliikenne kulkee 2-kaistaisessa tunnelissa. Ainoa ruuhkauttava tekijä on itse Kampin bussiasema, jossa kuorman purku kestää niin kauan, että tarvitaan 3 pysäkkiä. Läpiajavassa liikenteessä tällaista tilannetta ei tule, kun kuorma jaetaan useille keskusta-alueen pysäkeille.

Läpiajavien linjojen vaikutuksesta katoaisi myös suuri osa keskustan sisäisistä metromatkoista, mikä sekään ei tietenkään ole suotavaa joidenkin mielestä. Kuitenkin siinäkin vain matkustajien palvelu paranee samalla kun joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannukset metrosta huolimatta laskevat. Metroon nyt vaihtavat länsibussien matkustajat kun käyttäisivät ruuhkan vastaisen suunnan kapasiteettia, joka nyt kulkee vastakkaisen suunnan busseissa käyttämättömänä. Edelleen säästettäisiin kalusto- ja kuljettajakuluissa. Kampissahan seisoo jatkuvasti jouten 20-30 bussia ja kuljettajaa - täysin turhaan.

Ja ehkä sokerina pohjalla: Matkustajamäärä kokonaisuudessaan lisääntyisi, eikä maksaisi mitään. Suomen Turusta on kokemusta keskustaan päättyvien linjojen muuttamisesta läpiajaviksi. Matkustajamäärät nousivat 15 %. Verratkaapa tätä vaikka länsimetron 0-vaikutukseen 500 miljoonan investoinnista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Espoon metrossa nimenomaan panostetaan siihen, että asemat ovat hulppeita. Espoon taannoisessa päättävässä kokouksessa metron puoltajat vannoivat, että asemat tehdään kaupunkiolohuoneiksi, joissa voi viettää aikaansa (olematta menossa minnekään). Kyllähän se semmoinen tulee maksamaan.


Nyt en tarkoittanut nyt päätetyn Matinkylän linjan asemia, vaan Kivenlahden jatko-osan. Tuskin Iivisniemeen ja Suomenojaan mitään kulutuspalatsi-asemaa tulee vaan kyllä Siilitie-Kulosaari -tyyppinen saa kelvata. 




> Näihin vuodenaikoihin VR:n YTV-lähijunat ovat ainakin omalla kohdallani kulkeneet täysin viivassaan. Millä höyryjunalla Rainer sitten kulkee, en tiedä. Pääradan K:t ja I:t ovat loistavia oikeassa ajassa liikkuvia kulkupelejä.


Muistan että ne alkoivat kulkea ajallaan kun Keravan kaupunkirata valmistui ja K-junien matka-aikaa pidennettiin 3 minuutilla, ja P-junat lopetettiin ja korvattiin I-junilla.  On sekin tietysti keino saada ne kulkemaan aikataulussa. 

Nykyisin kuljen rantaradalla ja toissaviikolla kahtena arki-aamuna viidestä olivat junat myöhässä. Kokonaisia U/S/E-junien vuoroja jätettiin minulle tuntemattomasta syystä ajamatta, niin että tunnelmaa riitti. 




> Tunneliasemahallit yleensä ovat suttuisen hämäriä. Viimeksi tässä päivänä muutamana katselin Hakaniemen komeaa ja ilmavaa junahallia ylätasanteelta (matkustin metrolla Rautatientorilta Hakaniemeen!) ja huomasin, että sielläkin on valtavasti lamppuja pimeinä. Laiturihallissa olisi tehokkaat "valonheittimet", jotka antaisivat epäsuoraa valoa katon kautta. Kaikki sököinä. HKL:n metroasemat ovat siis yleisilmeeltään kalseita (Espoossa ei siis sellainen tule toistumaan) ja valaistus on joka paikassa melko retuperällä. Ovatko lamput liian kalliita vai lamppuhuolto-osasto lakkautettu? No kyllä tunneleissa kulkea näkee, mutta alunperäinen valaistussuunnitelma on täysin laiminlyöty.


Hesarissa on ollut juttua että jokainen metroasema tullaan remontoimaan kokonaan. 

Sen puolen olisi kiva jos jätettäisiin joku metroasema alkuperäiseen asuunsa. Kun joillakin niistä alkaa olla ikää jo 30 vuotta pitäisi, jälkipolvillekin olla jotain näyttää millaisella metrolla isoisä kulki. 




> Esimerkiksi Kilo, Mankki, Luoma ja Jorvas


Kilo, Koivuhovi ja Tuomarila ovat esimerkkejä toimivista, joskin vaatimattomista kaupunkirata- tai miksei metro-asemista. Sen tasoiset ovat suurin osa on saksalaistenkin kaupunkien S-Bahn-pysäkeistä suurten keskusten ulkopuolella. Jos vielä sadevesiviemäröinti saataisiin toimiviksi alikuluissa.....

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Läpiajavien linjojen vaikutuksesta katoaisi myös suuri osa keskustan sisäisistä metromatkoista, mikä sekään ei tietenkään ole suotavaa joidenkin mielestä. Kuitenkin siinäkin vain matkustajien palvelu paranee samalla kun joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannukset metrosta huolimatta laskevat.


Oletko nyt ihan varma että Helsinkiläiset olisivat metron sijaan halunneet haluavat lisää busseja jyräämään kaupungin katuja pitkin idästä länteen ja lännestä itään? Eivätköhän ympäristösyyt paina vaakakupissa jotain? 

Miksi bussiliikenne lännestä Kamppiin toimii niin hyvin kuin se toimii johtu siitä  että se on ainoa ilmansuunta josta pääsee moottoritietä aina 1 km päähän pääteasemalta, ja sieltäkin bussit on johdettu perille eri joukkoliikennekatua pitkin. Jos olisi haluttu läpiajettavia busseja, olisi idästä pitänyt johtaa moottoritietasoinen väylä Pitkälle Sillalle/Kruunuhakaan asti, ja sieltä vain busseille sallittua katua pitkin Rautatientorille. Sitten olisi vielä ratkaisematta miten busat sadaan Manskun yli ilman pitkää jonotusta. OK, olisi tehty busseille "keskustatunneli" mutta Stadin poliittisen ilmapiirin tuntien niin se ei olisi jäänyt yksinomaan busseille. 




> Ja ehkä sokerina pohjalla: Matkustajamäärä kokonaisuudessaan lisääntyisi, eikä maksaisi mitään. Suomen Turusta on kokemusta keskustaan päättyvien linjojen muuttamisesta läpiajaviksi. Matkustajamäärät nousivat 15 %.


Turussa tähän tulokseen ollaan todennäköisesti päästy siksi että bussireitistö oli yhtä spagettia ennen uudistusta (suoritin 1980-luvulla varusmiespalvelukseni Turusa joten muistissa on), ja bussin kanssa kilpailevia joukkoliikennemuotoja kuten metroa tai raitiotietä Turussa ei ole, ja Turku on paljon pienempi kaupunki kuin Helsinki, että bussien kapasiteetti riittää ihan hyvin joukkoliikenteen hoitamiseksi ilman että ympäristö kärsii. Sitten on voinut osua yhtaikaa jokin tariffiuudistus tms josta mulla ei ole tarkempaa tietoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä onkin asian ydin: miksi tarvitaan kahta raskasraidejärjestelmää? No, tänä päivänä siksi että lähijunan liikennöinti on niin paljon kalliimpaa (kunnille), mutta näin ei tarvitsisi olla.


Itse itseäni lainaten, ja alla puolestaan lainaus jlk:n esityslistasta 16.11.:




> Eräs Helsingin lähiliikenteen merkittävää lisäämistä haittaava tekijä on pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteen korkea hintataso. Nykyisellä kustannusrakenteella ei ole mielekästä lisätä merkittävästi rautatieliikenteeseen perustuvaa liityntäliikennettä. Paikkakilometrikustannus lähijunilla on nykyisin suurempi kuin bussiliikenteellä ja 3,5-kertainen verrattuna metroon. Lähijunaliikenteen hintaa tulisikin saada selvästi alhaisemmaksi, jotta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää voitaisiin tasapainoisesti kehittää entistä voimakkaamman liityntäliikenteen suuntaan.


Tuo on kyllä erittäin totta. Oli syy mikä hyvänsä, niin maallikon näkökulmasta molempien raskasraidekulkuneuvojen kustannusten tulisi olla suurin piirtein samat. Toki junat ovat sisustukseltaan laadukkaampia, joten hyväksynemme korkeammat ylläpito- ja puhdistuskulut, mutta ne lienevät aika marginaalinen osa kokonaiskustannuksia.

HKL toteaa siis tässä kauttarantain, ettei lähijuniin kannata satsata. Ymmärrän näkemyksen kyllä, mutta silti se on harmillinen.

----------


## vristo

> Nyt matkustajat kehuvat Kampin terminaalia kävellessään joka päivä kauempaa kuin silloin kun siitä kävelystä marisivat.


Mennessäni lauantaina iltapäivällä jälleen tapanimukaan Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin noilla T-seutubusseilla, kuulin todella kuinka muutamat matkustajat juttelivat keskenään ja kehuivat vuolaasti nykyistä Kampin terminaalia "todella käteväksi ja hyväksi". Siis aivan tavalliset matkustajat ja aivan tosissaan vilpittömästi. Heitähän (siis minuakin) varten tuo on, eivätkä he kaipaa mitään kikkailua vaan sujuvaa ja helppoa joukkoliikennettä. Kuten sanoin, vain länsimetro on minusta vaivattomampi. 

Jos Helsingissä ja sen seudulla aloitettaisiin aivan puhtaalta poydältä tuo raideliikenteen suunnittelu ja järjestäminen, niin tulos voisi olla toisenlainen. Nyt meille tulee länsimetro ja metroverkko on muutenkin laajemaan päin. Tuo mitä nimim. 339-DF edellisessä viestissä totesi on varmasti totta (ja valitettavaa) eikä siihen tilanteeseen lienee muutosta edes hieman pidemmällä aikavälillä. HKL haluaa raideliikenneverkon, joka on kustannustasoltaan VR:n liikennöimää lähijunaliikennettä edullisempi. Näin ollen haaveet Pisarastakin taitaa olla syytä siirtää hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Automaattimetroverkko lienee HKL:n tavoite.

----------


## Compact

> Mennessäni lauantaina iltapäivällä jälleen tapanimukaan Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin noilla T-seutubusseilla, kuulin todella kuinka muutamat matkustajat juttelivat keskenään ja kehuivat vuolaasti nykyistä Kampin terminaalia "todella käteväksi ja hyväksi". Siis aivan tavalliset matkustajat ja aivan tosissaan vilpittomästi. Heitähan (siis minuakin) varten tuo on, eivätkä he kaipaa mitään kikkailua vaan sujuvaa ja helppoa joukkoliikennettä. Kuten sanoin, vain länsimetro on minusta vaivattomampi.


Tuohon vriston toteamukseen voi vilpittömästi yhtyä. Kun on tehty laadukasta suunnittelua ja rakentamista, kuten Kampin terminaalissa on tapahtunut, se antaa anteeksi aika paljon. Ei siis haita lainkaan, vaikka siellä lämpimässä, kuivassa ja valoisassa shopping-centerissä joutuukin nyt hieman pidempään kulkemaan kuin ennen vanhaan bussikentällä ulkona loskassa ja hämärässä. Kun Etelä-Espoon metro saa, toki pienemmät, mutta varmasti yhtä korkein kriteerein rakennetut asemat, kyllä se on matkustajille tervetullut juttu. Metroasemat rakennetaan "sadaksi" vuodeksi, eli turha niitä on tehdä huokeilla resepteillä. Kasvojenkohotusremonttia saadaan muuten tehdä aina parinkymmenen vuoden välein, otaksuisin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> HKL haluaa raideliikenneverkon, joka on kustannustasoltaan VR:n liikennöimää lähijunaliikennettä edullisempi. Näin ollen haaveet Pisarastakin taitaa olla syytä siirtää hamaan tulevaisuuteen.


Minua hämmästyttää tässä asiassa se, miksi ei nosteta kissaa pöydälle:

Jos Helsinki ja YTV - alue lobbaisivat tehokkaasti, he saisivat varmasti läpi ehdotuksen, että Helsingin paikallisjunien liikennöinti sallitaan HKL:lle tai YTV:lle tai se saataisiin kilpailuttaa.

Nyt suunnitellaan paikallisjunien kanssa päällekkäistä metroverkkoa ja estetään paikallisjunien kehittämistä.

Onpas ammattitaitoista ja järkevää.

----------


## vristo

> Onpas ammattitaitoista ja järkevää.


Ei vaan todellisuutta. Muuri HKL:n, YTV:n ja VR:n välillä on ex-Berliinin muuriakin vahvempi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Muuri HKL:n, YTV:n ja VR:n välillä on ex-Berliinin muuriakin vahvempi.


Berliinin muurikin murtui, kun kansalaiset niin halusivat. 

Jos edullisia organisaatiomuutoksia ei pysty lobbaamaan läpi, niin miksi sitten touhuta satojen miljoonien eurojen hyödyttömiä investointeja?

Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen suurin este Helsingin seudulla on yhteistyöhaluttomuus ja fiksaatio mahdollisimman suuriin ja mahdollisimman hyödyttömiin investointeihin.

----------


## vristo

Mitähän me voisimme tehdä asialle muutakuin kinastella ja väitellä täällä eri koulukuntien välillä? Kuinka vaikuttaa päättäjiin? Siellä ei muutamaa "harrastajaa" kuunnella ja jos rupeaa jankaamaan, niin saa hörhön maineen. Näin se vaan on. 

Lisäksi on se suurin vastustaja eli yksityisautoilijat, jotka eivät haluaisi pistää rikkaakaan rokkaan julkisen liikenteen parantamisen hyväksi. Heitä kiinnostaa vain autoveron korkeus ja polttoaineiden kalleus. Jotkut joukkoliikennekaistat tms. on tehty heidän kulkunsa häiritsemiseksi. Mutta tämä kaikki pitaa ottaa huomioon ja tehdä sellainen joukkoliikenne, että tälläinen autoilijakaveri päättääkin kokeilla kerrankin sellaista ja todeta sen että "täähan toimii". Tariffiuudistus oikeudenmukaisemmaksi on yksi edistysaskel. Tuntuu todella oudolta, etta Lauttasaaren Katajaharjusta Espoon Hanasaareen maksaa 3.60 kun taas samasta paikasta Vuosaaren perukoille hinta on 2.20. 

Katselin juuri nettiä ja totesin, että esim. Saksan Rhein/Rurh-alueella on jokaisessa kaupungissa (ovat kaikki noin Helsingin kokoisia kaupunkeja) tiheää raideliikennettä. On tavanomaista katuratikka, maanalaisia U-Stadtbahn-osuuksia, varsinaisia rautateillä hoidettavia S-Bahn-linjoja yms. Bussiliikenne on vähemmistöosuudessa ja vain täydentää niitä. Tähän meidänkin pitäisi mielestäni pyrkiä, vaikka toki puhutaan aivan eri mittakaavoista ko. alueen ja YTV-alueen välillä. Tulevat metrolinjat Helsingissä ovat alueen raiderunkoverkostoa, jota kevyemmät katuraitiolinja täydentävät. Toivottavasti vaan voisivat hyödyntää mahdollisimman monipuolisisti. VR:n operoima YTV:n lähijunaliikenne on valitettavasti niin kauan lähes pelistä poissa kun siihen saadaan oleellisia muutoksia. Siis kilpailutus ja sen kautta kustannuksien ratkaiseva aleneminen. Olihan tavoitteena mm. metromaisen tiheä vuorovali, mutta katsokaa vain aikatauluja ja todetkaa, ettei YTV:lla ole varaa sellaista järjestää ainakaan nykyisin eväin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mennessäni lauantaina iltapäivällä jälleen tapanimukaan Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin noilla T-seutubusseilla, kuulin todella kuinka muutamat matkustajat juttelivat keskenään ja kehuivat vuolaasti nykyistä Kampin terminaalia "todella käteväksi ja hyväksi".


En tätä epäile. Tavallisten ihmisten on vaikea ajatella asioita, joista he eivät tiedä. Kyllä he varmasti kehuisivat sitäkin, että pääsisivät perille vaihtamatta Kampin terminaalissa. Tuskinpa esimerkiksi matkustaja, joka ilman vaihtoa matkustaisi esim. Pasilasta Kivenlahteen ajattelisi, että olisipa mukavaa jos pitäisi jäädä 10 minuutiksi odottelemaan toista bussia Kampissa. Eikä hän varmaankaan toivoisi sen enempää vaihtamista ja liityntäbussin lähdön odottamista Kivenlahden metroasemallakaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko nyt ihan varma että Helsinkiläiset olisivat metron sijaan halunneet haluavat lisää busseja jyräämään kaupungin katuja pitkin idästä länteen ja lännestä itään? Eivätköhän ympäristösyyt paina vaakakupissa jotain?


Kahden keskustaan nyt päättyvän bussilinjan yhdistäminen ei lisää busseja kuin linjojen nykyisten päätepisteiden välille.




> Miksi bussiliikenne lännestä Kamppiin toimii niin hyvin kuin se toimii johtu siitä  että se on ainoa ilmansuunta josta pääsee moottoritietä aina 1 km päähän pääteasemalta, ja sieltäkin bussit on johdettu perille eri joukkoliikennekatua pitkin.


Aivan. Bussiliikenne toimii kyllä hyvin, kun niin halutaan ja tehdään kaikki sen eteen. Sitten kun ei haluta, keksitään syitä sille, miksi ei muka voida tehdä bussiliikennettä sujuvaksi. Tässä samoin kuin raitioliikenteen kohdalla on pk-seudulla kunnostauduttu ansiokkaasti.




> Sitten olisi vielä ratkaisematta miten busat sadaan Manskun yli ilman pitkää jonotusta.


Mikä ongelma se on? Liikennevaloilla jaetaan aikaa risteyksissä. Kaikki Kampin bussit läpäisevät nytkin liikennevaloristeyksiä matkallaan Kampin parkkihallista Länsiväylälle tai Lauttasaaren suuntaan. Miksi se ei olisi mahdollista Kampin itäpuolella?

Näitä samoja selityksiä luettiin jo Raide-YVA:ssa. Silloin tosin selitettiin, ettei muutaman minuutin vuorovälillä voi ajaa ratikalla Kamppiin, vaikka bussilla voi ajaa Kamppiin/Kampista 45 vuoroa tunnissa (1,4 min vuoroväli keskimäärin).

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen puolen olisi kiva jos jätettäisiin joku metroasema alkuperäiseen asuunsa. Kun joillakin niistä alkaa olla ikää jo 30 vuotta pitäisi, jälkipolvillekin olla jotain näyttää millaisella metrolla isoisä kulki.


Taitavat olla vähän liian kalliita museoitavaksi.

Olennaista on kuitenkin se, että metroasemat joudutaan uusimaan noin 25 vuoden iässä. Länsimetrolle on laskettu 40 vuoden käyttöikä ilman korjauskustannuksia, tässäkin yksi virhe suhteessa koettuun todellisuuteen.

Tosin länsimetron asemia tuskin tehtäisiinkään niin kuin itäasemia, joista jätettiin mm. liukuportaita tekemättä. Toisaalta sitten ei taas ole arvioitu sitä, miten paljon nyt laskettua kalliimmiksi asemat tulevat.

Tällaisetkin riskit puuttuvat kokonaan ratikkaratkaisusta. Pysäkkikatosten uusiminen on hintaluokaltaan aivan toista. Monta nollaa puuttuu.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> En tätä epäile. Tavallisten ihmisten on vaikea ajatella asioita, joista he eivät tiedä. Kyllä he varmasti kehuisivat sitäkin, että pääsisivät perille vaihtamatta Kampin terminaalissa. Tuskinpa esimerkiksi matkustaja, joka ilman vaihtoa matkustaisi esim. Pasilasta Kivenlahteen ajattelisi, että olisipa mukavaa jos pitäisi jäädä 10 minuutiksi odottelemaan toista bussia Kampissa. Eikä hän varmaankaan toivoisi sen enempää vaihtamista ja liityntäbussin lähdön odottamista Kivenlahden metroasemallakaan.


Teoriassa onhan se kiva, että on olemassa vaihdoton linja paikasta <koti> paikkaan <työpaikka>. Voisin kuvitella itsekin, että täällä Tampereella Takahuhdintietä kulkeva bussi koukkaisi yliopiston kautta. Tuossakin tilanteessa käyttäisin mieluummin liityntäyhteyttä kotini vierestä Messukylän asemalle (kilometrin päässä), josta junalla yliopistolle. Jos siis tämä olisi nopeampi keino liikkua. Jos suora yhteys olisi nopeampi, käyttäisin sitä.

Lukioaikana käytin mieluummin vaihdollista yhteyttä, koska se oli sopivampi: oli hieman lyhempi kävelymatka pysäkille, mutta pääsin Keskustorin vaihtoterminaalissa samaan bussiin, johon olisin voinut hieman enemmän kävelemällä nousta. Säästin joka aamu noin viitisen minuuttia.

Sanotaan nyt vaikka, että olisikin se suora yhteys Marjaniemestä Otaniemeen (tarkoituksella nämä paikat  :Wink: ). Mutta linja kulkisikin vain kolmenkymmenen minuutin välein Vuosaari-Marjaniemi-Puotinharju-Helsinki-Otaniemi-Tapiola, ja juuri niin kehnosti, että pitäisi käyttääkin sitä 30 min aikaisemmin kulkevaa vuoroa, koska jälkimmäisellä ehtii korkeintaan juuri ja juuri - jos siis hyvä munkki käy. Itse käyttäisin ainakin paljon mieluummin yhteyttä bussi + vaihto metroon + kävely = perillä, jota olisi esim. linjalla 98 metroliityntä Itäkeskuksessa ja loppumatka kävelyä Otaniemen metroasemalta luentosaliin - halutessani jopa maanalaista yhdyskäytävää pitkin (jos on huono sää).

Anteron absoluuttinen preferenssi taitaa olla se, että ehdottomasti suora yhteys, tai sitten samantasoinen vaihto jos ei suoraan pääse?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos edullisia organisaatiomuutoksia ei pysty lobbaamaan läpi, niin miksi sitten touhuta satojen miljoonien eurojen hyödyttömiä investointeja?


Nyt olisi hyvä tilaisuus tulossa hoitaa tuo lähiliikenneasia kuntoon. Länsimetron rakentaminen vaatii YTV:n alaista organisaatiota, jonka hallintaan metro siirretään. Mikäpä olisi luonnollisempaa kuin tässä yhteydessä ehdottaa, että nykyiset (ja tulevat) kaupunkiradat siirrettäisiin samaisen organisaation alaisuuteen. Varsinkin kun YTV on perustamassa uutta kalustoyhtiötä ja uudet kaupunkijunat tulevat sen hallintaan. Eikä kilpailutusmöröstä tarvitsisi tässä yhteydessä puhua, siitä puhuminen johtaa vain siihen, että vasemmisto tulkitsee koko hankkeen olevan vain jonkinlainen vipusin, jonka avulla hyvinvointivaltiota pyritään murentamaan.

Jos tämä muutos saataisiin tehdyksi, niin pisarankin tilanne voisi näyttää koko lailla erilaiselta. Tämä ihan vain vinkiksi niille poliitikoille, jotka ehkä foorumia seuraavat ja jotka haluaisivat tältä osin edistää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikäpä olisi luonnollisempaa kuin tässä yhteydessä ehdottaa, että nykyiset (ja tulevat) kaupunkiradat siirrettäisiin samaisen organisaation alaisuuteen.


Olen ehdottomasti tällä kannalla. Itse asiassa jo muutama vuosi sitten ehdotin tätä YTV:n yhteistyöjohtajalle. Sillä tämähän purkaisi VR Oy:n monopolin Helsingin lähiliikenteessä ilman lainmuutoksia. Kaupunkiradat olisivat vain hallinnollisesti yksityisraiteita. Toki myös niiden ylläpito tulisi sitten YTV:n maksettavaksi, mutta tämän hetken tilanteeseen verrattuna se on selkeästi halvempaa kuin monopolihinta.

Osaan kyllä arvata nipun selityksiä, joilla tätä osoitetaan mahdottomaksi. Mutta ne kaikki ovat vain järjestelykysymyksiä. Eli tarvittaessa kulkutiet voidaan rajata ja lukita niin, että YTV-liikenne ei poikkea RHK:n raiteille. Siirto- ja huoltoliikenne voi poiketa, niiden ajonhan voi ostaa vaikka VR Oy:ltä.

Vastaavat järjestelythän ovat tuttuja vaikka Berliinistä, jossa DB:n junat ja S-Bahn (myös DB:n) kulkevat samalla penkalla, mutta omilla raiteillaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Teoriassa onhan se kiva, että on olemassa vaihdoton linja paikasta <koti> paikkaan <työpaikka>. ...
> Sanotaan nyt vaikka, että olisikin se suora yhteys Marjaniemestä Otaniemeen (tarkoituksella nämä paikat ). Mutta linja kulkisikin vain kolmenkymmenen minuutin välein Vuosaari-Marjaniemi-Puotinharju-Helsinki-Otaniemi-Tapiola, ja juuri niin kehnosti, että pitäisi käyttääkin sitä 30 min aikaisemmin kulkevaa vuoroa, koska jälkimmäisellä ehtii korkeintaan juuri ja juuri ...


Tämä on ihan mukava esimerkki. Voin kertoa elävästä elämästä.

Ennen liityntäliikenteen linjauudistusta ja 550:n vuorojen lisäämistä 93:n ja Otaniemen bussien vuorot sopivat parhaimmillaan yhteen siten, että lähdin kotipysäkiltä noin XX:30 vuorolla ja olin luentosalissa 45 minuutin päästä eli (XX+1):15. 93 ei kulkenut vakiominuuteilla, joten tavanomainen lähtöaikani oli noin XX:15 kotipysäkiltä. Suorempi yhteys 550:llä lähti muistaakseni XX:15 Itäkeskuksesta, joten käytin sitä harvoin.

Nyt tilanne on niin, että ehtiäkseni Otaniemeen saliin (XX+1):15 on lähdettävä XX:02 (matka-aika 73 min, ennen 45 min). Seuraava 98 menee XX:22, mutta Otaniemen jatkoyhteydet Kampissa (102 ja 103) sopivat huonosti enkä ehdi. Mutta voin mennä Itäkeskuksesta XX:10 lähtevällä 550:llä ja säästän hermoilun ja juoksemisen Kampissa.

Jos 550 olisi - kuten sen pitäisi olla - todellinen kehälinja joka ajaa perille asti, se ajaisi Vuosaareen, ehkä jopa telakalle. Joka tapauksessa silloin se XX:10 Itiksestä lähtevä menisi ehkä XX:06 tästä meidän läheltä ohi. Kun ajoaika on 45-50 min, voisin siis matkustaa vaihdotta XX:16 pysäkiltä lähtevällä 550:llä (matka-aika 59 min).

Mikä on tarinan opetus?

Se, että vaihdollisen matkustamisen toiminta on täysin kiinni vaihtojen sovittamisesta ja synkronoinnista. Metron tiheä vuoroväli siinä välissä on yhdentekevää, kun aloitus- ja pääteyhteyden vuoroväli on 20 min eikä yhteyksien sopimista toisiinsa ole ajateltu lainkaan.

Vaihdottoman yhteyden etu on, että sen matka-aika on luotettavasti aina sama. Optimitilanteessa vaihdollinen voi olla lyhyempi, mutta kun se käytännössä ei ole aina optimissa vaan onkin pidempi.

Ja minkä arvon sitten kukin panee vaihtamisen vaivalle. Minusta vaihto Kampissa on erittäin epämiellyttävä. En anna mitään arvoa sille, että joudun odottamaan siellä turhaan, olivat olosuhteet mitkä hyvänsä. Sen sijaan pidän erittäin epämiellyttävänä sitä, että joutuu juoksemaan rullaportaita ylös ehtiäkseen jatkobussiin - tai sitten on edessä 20-25 minuutin odotus! Tällainen toteutuu silloin, kun tulee kiire ja otan ensiliitynnäksi auton.




> Itse käyttäisin ainakin paljon mieluummin yhteyttä bussi + vaihto metroon + kävely = perillä, jota olisi esim. linjalla 98 metroliityntä Itäkeskuksessa ja loppumatka kävelyä Otaniemen metroasemalta luentosaliin - halutessani jopa maanalaista yhdyskäytävää pitkin (jos on huono sää).


Kyllä tämä parantaisi minun matkaani, koska käyttämäni salit sattuvat olemaan kohtuullisen lähellä suunniteltua metroaseman paikkaa. Mutta 102:een verratuuna palvelu heikkenee, ja yllätyksekseni olen havainnut, että 102:lla on jopa käyttäjiä, jotka nousevat bussiin Kirjaston pysäkiltä matkatakseen pari pysäkkiväliä Otakaarta!




> Anteron absoluuttinen preferenssi taitaa olla se, että ehdottomasti suora yhteys, tai sitten samantasoinen vaihto jos ei suoraan pääse?


Juuri näin + tietenkin vielä se, että vaihto on synkattu.

Vaihtoihin perustuvan järjestelmän kanssa vaan käy niin, että täydellistä synkronointia ei voi tehdä. Mitä enemmän vaihtoja tulee, sen vaikeammaksi aikataulujen sovittaminen käy. Tätä yritetään kiertää liian tiheällä vuorovälillä, mutta silloin syödään vaihdollisella järjestelmällä tavoiteltua kustannussäästöä. Vaihtamisen ideahan on siinä, että verkko jaetaan pieniin palasiin siten, että vaihtopisteiden välillä kapasiteetti voidaan sovittaa mahdollisimman hyvin kysyntään. Mutta kun se kapasiteetin vaihtelun keino on vuoroväli, niin homma ei toimi.

Tässä on kylliksi syytä ottaa keskieurooppalainen periaate vaihtojen vähentämisessä. "Vaihtopisteiden" väliset kapasiteettivaihtelut hoidetaan välillä kulkevien linjojen määrällä - joka tietenkin on kyseisen välin vuoroväli myös - mutta homma hoituu vaihdoitta ja synkronointi tapahtuu automaattisesti. Tämä on mahdollista ratikalla, mutta ei raskaassa raideliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Mikä on tarinan opetus?
> 
> Se, että vaihdollisen matkustamisen toiminta on täysin kiinni vaihtojen sovittamisesta ja synkronoinnista. Metron tiheä vuoroväli siinä välissä on yhdentekevää, kun aloitus- ja pääteyhteyden vuoroväli on 20 min eikä yhteyksien sopimista toisiinsa ole ajateltu lainkaan.


Niinpä.




> Vaihdottoman yhteyden etu on, että sen matka-aika on luotettavasti aina sama. Optimitilanteessa vaihdollinen voi olla lyhyempi, mutta kun se käytännössä ei ole aina optimissa vaan onkin pidempi.


Ja taas toisaalta vaihdottomalla yhteydellä on se ongelma, että niitä ei voi läheskään joka suuntaan tehdä, ihan jo taloudellisistakin syistä. Toisaalta taas liian iso määrä linjoja tuo ei-toivottua sekavuutta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Oma linja tulee nopeasti tutuksi, mutta entäs jos pitäisikin käydä jossain muualla kuin oman linjan varrella? Itse olen yrittänyt nähdä vaivaa Helsingin linjaston opettelemiseksi, ja pahimpia minusta ovat seutubussien linjastospagetit (Gresiksen dösäriltä Tapiolaan loskakelissä, epämiellyttävin Helsingin jl-kokemukseni ikinä, mikä niistä lukuisista 10*-busseista lopulta meneekään Tapiolaan?). Liityntälinjastossa on vielä jotakin selkeyttä: "jää pois asemalla X, hyppää bussiin Y".





> Ja minkä arvon sitten kukin panee vaihtamisen vaivalle. Minusta vaihto Kampissa on erittäin epämiellyttävä. En anna mitään arvoa sille, että joudun odottamaan siellä turhaan, olivat olosuhteet mitkä hyvänsä. Sen sijaan pidän erittäin epämiellyttävänä sitä, että joutuu juoksemaan rullaportaita ylös ehtiäkseen jatkobussiin - tai sitten on edessä 20-25 minuutin odotus! Tällainen toteutuu silloin, kun tulee kiire ja otan ensiliitynnäksi auton.


Minustakin vaihto Kampissa on hyvin epämukava, mutta mukavempi kuin länteenpäin mentäessä Ruoholahden pysäkillä, josta kirjoitin yllä. Aina katsoessani Espoon bussien lähtöaikataulua toivon pikaisesti Länsimetroa tulevaksi.  :Very Happy:  Etelä-Espooseen on todella hankala kulkea bussilla, ellei tunne linjastoa entuudestaan. Länärille menee minuutin välein busseja, mutta numerosta ei asiaa tuntematon vielä näe, kulkeeko linja sinne päinkään, minne itse on menossa. Olisi helpompaa mennä vain metrolla, Otaniemi ja Tapiola ovat todennäköisimpiä pysähdyspaikkoja joka tapauksessa, ja liityntäalueelle mentäessä olisi pienempi linjasto, josta katsoa mihin linja-autoon sitä astuisi.




> Kyllä tämä parantaisi minun matkaani, koska käyttämäni salit sattuvat olemaan kohtuullisen lähellä suunniteltua metroaseman paikkaa. Mutta 102:een verratuuna palvelu heikkenee, ja yllätyksekseni olen havainnut, että 102:lla on jopa käyttäjiä, jotka nousevat bussiin Kirjaston pysäkiltä matkatakseen pari pysäkkiväliä Otakaarta!


Tuollaista joukkoliikenteen nerokasta käyttöä harrastettaisiin varmasti myös liityntäbusseilla, ei metro sitä kai näivetä. 102 ei kulje jatkuvalla syötöllä kuin kahdeksan ja yhdeksän välillä, ja jos se yhdistettäisiin itäpäässä johonkin suoraan bussilinjaan, ei se varmasti olisi Marjaniemen linja. Vaihtoa tulisi siis joka tapauksessa.  :Wink:  Tai jos yhdistettäisiinkin, linjan vuoroväli kasvaisi. Siis 102 pilkottaisiin kahden tai useamman heilurilinjan kesken. Tällöin vuoroväli olisi sinulle hyvällä säkällä jotain 30 minuutin luokkaa.





> Juuri näin + tietenkin vielä se, että vaihto on synkattu.
> 
> Vaihtoihin perustuvan järjestelmän kanssa vaan käy niin, että täydellistä synkronointia ei voi tehdä. Mitä enemmän vaihtoja tulee, sen vaikeammaksi aikataulujen sovittaminen käy. Tätä yritetään kiertää liian tiheällä vuorovälillä, mutta silloin syödään vaihdollisella järjestelmällä tavoiteltua kustannussäästöä. Vaihtamisen ideahan on siinä, että verkko jaetaan pieniin palasiin siten, että vaihtopisteiden välillä kapasiteetti voidaan sovittaa mahdollisimman hyvin kysyntään. Mutta kun se kapasiteetin vaihtelun keino on vuoroväli, niin homma ei toimi.


Samaa mieltä. Mutta senhän kuuluisi mennä niin, että runkokuljettimien aikataulut suunnitellaan ja synkataan ensin, sitten ruvetaan vasta tekemään liityntä/poikittaislinjojen aikatauluja, jotka myös synkattaisiin. Nykymetron kanssa synkronointi on ongelmallista, mutta ei tietenkään mahdotonta. Bussinkuljettajien pitäisi vain saada tietää metron liikkeistä, että tietyn vuoron saapuessa asemalle odotetaan se minuutti-pari, ennen kuin bussi saa lähtöluvan. Terminaaliin bussista saapuvat matkustajat ovat jo ehtineet metrolaiturille siinä vaiheessa. Tämä siis, jos linja on terminaaliin päättyvä. Jos taas linja on heiluri, tulee vähän enemmän ongelmia. 




> Tässä on kylliksi syytä ottaa keskieurooppalainen periaate vaihtojen vähentämisessä. "Vaihtopisteiden" väliset kapasiteettivaihtelut hoidetaan välillä kulkevien linjojen määrällä - joka tietenkin on kyseisen välin vuoroväli myös - mutta homma hoituu vaihdoitta ja synkronointi tapahtuu automaattisesti. Tämä on mahdollista ratikalla, mutta ei raskaassa raideliikenteessä.


Ja tämä edellyttää Helsingissä käytännössä sitä, että rakennetaan TramWest, jonka linjat jatkuvat Helsingin raitioverkostossa, tai viedään linjat Itä-Helsinkiin Vesa Nurmisen hahmottelemien linjauksien mukaan. Hyvä idea sinänsä, mutta kaukana poliittisesta realismista.

----------


## vristo

Matkustin tänään Espoon Klovista Helsingin Itäkeskukseen ja aikaa kului noin tunti. Kulkuneuvoina käytin bussia Klovista Ruoholahteen, josta loput metrolla. Käyttamästäni ajasta noin 60 % kului seutulinjalla 110T ja  40 % metrolla (katsokaa kartalta, mikä ero matkassa). Kunpa olisin voinut vaihtaa metroon jo Tapiolassa tuosta matelevasta ja nykivästä bussista. Bussin penkitkö mukavia istuimia? Eihän niihin mahdu kahta aikuista suomalaista miestä istumaan vierekkäin  :Wink: . Metroon mahtuu helposti.

Toisaalta odotan/toivon, että HKL:n Nr-nivelraitiovaunut pääsevät "metrovaunujen" virkaan joskus tulevaisuuden Helsingissä (esim. Kruunuvuorenrannan rata), toki varustettuna matalalla välipalalla.

----------


## vristo

> Mikäpä olisi luonnollisempaa kuin tässä yhteydessä ehdottaa, että nykyiset (ja tulevat) kaupunkiradat siirrettäisiin samaisen organisaation alaisuuteen. Varsinkin kun YTV on perustamassa uutta kalustoyhtiötä ja uudet kaupunkijunat tulevat sen hallintaan.


Tästä olen aivan samaa mieltä. Pisara...

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä tämä parantaisi minun matkaani, koska käyttämäni salit sattuvat olemaan kohtuullisen lähellä suunniteltua metroaseman paikkaa. Mutta 102:een verratuuna palvelu heikkenee, ja yllätyksekseni olen havainnut, että 102:lla on jopa käyttäjiä, jotka nousevat bussiin Kirjaston pysäkiltä matkatakseen pari pysäkkiväliä Otakaarta!


Tämä on totta ja he käyttävät mitä tahansa bussia joka kulkee em. reittiä (laiskojako?): e10/K, e15 ja 102. Myöskin toisinpäin. Eli nuo linjat toimivat jo "syöttöliikenteessä" tuolla osuudella.

----------


## petteri

> Olennaista on kuitenkin se, että metroasemat joudutaan uusimaan noin 25 vuoden iässä. Länsimetrolle on laskettu 40 vuoden käyttöikä ilman korjauskustannuksia, tässäkin yksi virhe suhteessa koettuun todellisuuteen.


Hyvin tehty tunneliasema kestää. No liukuportaat, hissit ja ovet pitää välillä peruskorjata ja vähän seiniä maalata tai kaakeloida, ei paljon muuta. Putki- ja ilmastointiremontti tulee sitten ehkä 40-60 vuoden iässä. 

Minusta Rautatientorin asema ei näytä yhtään kuluneeltakaan, vaikka sillä on ikää jo 25 vuotta. Rautatientorin perusteella 40 vuoden käyttöikä peruskunnossapidolla on hyvin realistinen. Maanpäälliset asemat kuluvat Suomen ilmastossa paljon nopeammin.

Tunneliasemissa on vielä se mukava puoli, ettei siellä sada eikä tuule ja kovallakin pakkasella on aika lämmin.

----------


## jpe

Petteriltä hyvä pointti. En pysty uskomaan tunnelimetroasemien rakentamiseen syynättävän maltaita ihan vain sen takia, että köyhät saataisiin tungettua maan syvyyksiin piiloon. Varmasti avoimet pikaraitiotiepysäkit ovatkin paljon katettuja metroasemia halvempia, mutta mikä niistä tekee halvempia? No tietysti se, että ne eivät ole talvilämpimiä ja tilavia. Entäs se joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus? Mahtaakohan autoilijan kynnys hypätä julkisten kyytiin kasvaa jonkin verran, jos joutuu viiltävässä marraskuun tuulessa tai tammikuun tuiskeessa odottelemaan kymmenen minuuttia avoimella pikaraitiotiepysäkillä? Itse sanoisin, että kasvaa.

Otetaanpa esimerkiksi Rastilan metroasema. Vaikka se onkin melko hyvin suojattu tuulelta ja sateelta, näyttää silti talvisin hyvin suositulta odotella se parikin minuuttia metroa laiturin päissä olevissa täyslämpimissä lippuhalleissa. Samaa käytäntöä käytetään myös Vuosaaressa. Uskonkin, että jos lämpimien lippuhallien ja laiturikatoksen paikalla olisi jotain tällaista, vuorovälien ollessa haarojen päissä pikaraitiotiemäisen harvoja, saattaisi moni nyt metroa käyttävä huristella keskustaan mielummin autolla. Helsingin ja Strasbourgin ilmasto on niin kovin erilainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmasti avoimet pikaraitiotiepysäkit ovatkin paljon katettuja metroasemia halvempia, mutta mikä niistä tekee halvempia? No tietysti se, että ne eivät ole talvilämpimiä ja tilavia.


Käytiin tässä aikaisemmin keskustelua siitä, mitä saisi länsimetron hinnalla kaikille bussipysäkeille. Omakotitalon hinnalla saa jo aika mukavan, tilavan ja lämmitetyn pysäkkirakennuksen. Ratikkapysäkkejä ei olisi Etelä-Espoossa niinkään paljon kuin bussipysäkkejä.




> Entäs se joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus? Mahtaakohan autoilijan kynnys hypätä julkisten kyytiin kasvaa jonkin verran, jos joutuu viiltävässä marraskuun tuulessa tai tammikuun tuiskeessa odottelemaan kymmenen minuuttia avoimella pikaraitiotiepysäkillä? Itse sanoisin, että kasvaa.


Minä sanon kokemuksesta, että se autoilun ottamisen halu kasvaa, kun siltä täsmälleen samanlaiselta bussipysäkiltä kuin ennenkin matka kestää 5-10 min kauemmin ja välillä on vielä vaihtamisen vaiva tuiskuisella ja loskaisella liityntäasemalla.

Siksi toiseksi miksi siellä ratikkapysäkillä pitäisi lorvia 10 minuuttia? Ratikka noudattaa aikatauluaan, joten sinne voi mennä silloin kun se tulee. Liityntäbusseista ei voi sanoa samaa, puhun jälleen kokemuksesta. Tietenkin liityntäbussien toimintaa ja pysäkkejä voisi oleellisesti parantaa - mutta siihen ei taida olla rahaa, eikä ole hirveasti ollut haluakaan täällä liityntäliikenteen varrella.




> Uskonkin, että jos lämpimien lippuhallien ja laiturikatoksen paikalla olisi jotain tällaista, vuorovälien ollessa haarojen päissä pikaraitiotiemäisen harvoja, saattaisi moni nyt metroa käyttävä huristella keskustaan mielummin autolla. Helsingin ja Strasbourgin ilmasto on niin kovin erilainen.


Kuten varmaan havaitset lukemalla sitä sivua jolla tuo kuva on, kyse ei ole suinkaan tyypillisestä keskieurooppalaisesta pikaratikkapysäkistä. Eikä edes Strabourgista.

Ja pikkumuistutuksena vuoroväleistä. Metro palvelee liityntäbussien vuoroväleillä, nimenomaan siellä haarojen päissä. Niinpä kotiin tullessa saa aina odotella siellä tuiskuisella ja loskaisella metroliityntäasemalla. Onneksi siellä sentään on katto.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Uskonkin, että jos lämpimien lippuhallien ja laiturikatoksen paikalla olisi jotain tällaista, vuorovälien ollessa haarojen päissä pikaraitiotiemäisen harvoja, saattaisi moni nyt metroa käyttävä huristella keskustaan mielummin autolla. Helsingin ja Strasbourgin ilmasto on niin kovin erilainen.


En usko, että autoilu keskustaan lisääntyisi. Parkkipaikoista on jo nykyisin pulaa ja kadut eivät pysty ottamaan vastaan kasvavia automääriä. Eiköhän autoilun ideologiakseen valinnut sitten päädy valikoimaan menonsa moottoriteiden varsien työpaikkapuistoista ja automarketeista. Eikös tämä ole aika itsestäänselvyys, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä valikoi menonsa sen mukaan, mihin pääsee joukkoliikenteellä tai kävellen ja autoilija taas autolle suotuisia kohteita? Jos joukkoliikenteen kulkuyhteydet ovat huonoja, on vaihtoehtoina joko muuttaminen muualle tai auton ostaminen. En tiedä, miten suuri osa väestöstä muuttaisi mieluummin muualle, kuin ostaisi auton, jos ei pakkasella odottelu pysäkillä miellytä. Toisaalta, joku VTT:n tutkija kirjoitti vähän aikaa sitten Hesarissa, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat odotusten mukaisesti sijoittuneet keskustaan sekä raskasraiteiden varteen. Tiheästi palveltujen bussireittien varrella ei ole ilmeisesti samanlaista ilmiötä. Miten voi olla, että 20 min välein kulkeva juna houkuttaa enemmän kuin 5 min kulkeva bussi?

----------


## ultrix

> Miten voi olla, että 20 min välein kulkeva juna houkuttaa enemmän kuin 5 min kulkeva bussi?


Ehkä se on yksinkertaisesti vain psykologinen ilmiö, junan odottaminen rautatieasemalla on paljon romanttisempaa ja rauhallisempaa kuin bussipysäkillä seisominen, missä ei ole yhtään mitään erikoista. Eli meissä kaikissa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä asuu pieni rautatieharrastaja, bussiharrastaja aika paljon harvemmissa.

Toinen syy taitaa piiletä juuri siinä, että juna kulkee nopeampaa, ja se mielletään yleensä paljon säntillisemmäksi kulkuvälineeksi. Kukaan ei nosta haloota, jos bussi on 5 minuuttia myöhässä, mutta jos juna on, siitä tiedotetaan jopa Hesarissa.

Jostain syystä täällä Tampereella ollaan aina digattu busseja, kun junan käyttö alkoi kuihtua jo 60-luvulla. Kuihtumiseen vaikutti tietenkin myös tariffipolitiikka (ei yhteistariffia) ja VR:n yleinen paikallisliikennepolitiikka. Tosin nykypäivänä kiinnostus rautateiden hyödyntämistä kohtaan on viriämässä uudestaan...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...junan odottaminen rautatieasemalla on paljon romanttisempaa ja rauhallisempaa kuin bussipysäkillä seisominen, missä ei ole yhtään mitään erikoista.


Ja ainakin Lauttasaarentiellä ruuhka-aikaan se 5 min väli tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että ensin on hiivatin pitkä tauko ja sitten tulee 3...4 linja-auton nivaska. Ja sitten taas varttitunnin tauko... Kun junan luvataan kulkevan 20 minuutin välein, niin niitä myös tulee oikeasti 20 min välein. Laskennallinen 5 min ei ole mistään kotoisin, mikäli se ei vastaakaan sitä mitä käytännössä tapahtuu. Rautatieasemalle ei ole pakko mennä romanttisesti odottelemaan junaa, vaan homman voi ajoittaa niin, että juna tulee sinne samaan aikaan ja koko odotteluvaihe pois. 
Nimim. vuosikymmeniä Huopalahdessa junaa käyttänyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En usko, että autoilu keskustaan lisääntyisi. Parkkipaikoista on jo nykyisin pulaa ja kadut eivät pysty ottamaan vastaan kasvavia automääriä. Eiköhän autoilun ideologiakseen valinnut sitten päädy valikoimaan menonsa moottoriteiden varsien työpaikkapuistoista ja automarketeista. Eikös tämä ole aika itsestäänselvyys, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä valikoi menonsa sen mukaan, mihin pääsee joukkoliikenteellä tai kävellen ja autoilija taas autolle suotuisia kohteita?


Tässä on minusta tiivistettynä erinomaisella tavalla tämä nykyinen autokaupungin kehitys. Toisaalta kuluttajille myydään autoilun ihanuutta ja ideologiaa raskain panoksin (HS:n autoliite, esim: 12 sivua, joista 10 on pelkkää automainontaa), toisaalta kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelijat valitsevat helpoimmalta näyttävän ratkaisun ja antavat sekä teollisuuden että asukkaiden rakentaa minne sattuu, koska lakikin edellyttää, että joka paikkaan pitää päästä autolla - mutta ei joukkoliikenteellä.

Nykyinen ongelma onkin siinä, että ideologian valinnalle ei ole mahdollisuuksia. Autoton elämä on mahdollista hyvin suppealla alueella koko Suomessa. Autoon perustuvaa elämää sen sijaan tuetaan kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla kaikkialla - paitsi suurimpien kaupunkien ydinkeskustoissa. Tosin niissäkin sitä - siis autoon perustuvaa elämää - yritetään, viranomaisten ja poliitikkojen voimin.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> koska lakikin edellyttää, että joka paikkaan pitää päästä autolla - mutta ei joukkoliikenteellä.


Jälleen hyvä kirjoitus, mutta mikä laki edellyttää tätä? Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakiko?

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkä se on yksinkertaisesti vain psykologinen ilmiö, junan odottaminen rautatieasemalla on paljon romanttisempaa ja rauhallisempaa kuin bussipysäkillä seisominen, missä ei ole yhtään mitään erikoista. Eli meissä kaikissa joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä asuu pieni rautatieharrastaja, bussiharrastaja aika paljon harvemmissa.


Ja voihan tällainenkin syy puoltaa raiteita, jonka kuulin bussissa 731 (joka jatkaa Rautatientorille) "Poistutaan nyt ensimmäisellä metroasemalla Sörnäisissä, tämä bussi jatkaa kyllä jonnekin päin keskustaa, mutta ainakin metrolla tietää mihin se menee". Eli selkeät reitit jotka pysyvät vuosikymmeniä samoina.

----------


## kemkim

> Autoton elämä on mahdollista hyvin suppealla alueella koko Suomessa. Autoon perustuvaa elämää sen sijaan tuetaan kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla kaikkialla - paitsi suurimpien kaupunkien ydinkeskustoissa. Tosin niissäkin sitä - siis autoon perustuvaa elämää - yritetään, viranomaisten ja poliitikkojen voimin.


Välillä kuulen pienemmissä kaupungeissa asuvilta ihmisiltäni, tai itse asiassa melkein koko ajan, siitä, että miten ihmeessä pärjään ilman autoa, mutta lisäävät perään "Ai niin, mutta sinähän asut siellä Helsingissä, kyllä siellä pääkaupunkiseudulla nyt pärjää ilman autoa, mutta ei täällä maalla". Sitten kun mainitsen valinneeni asuinpaikkani kulkuyhteyksien ja lähipalvelujen mukaan, alkaa tulla selostusta siitä, kuinka Helsingissä on niin levotonta ja maalla niin mukavaa, kun ei näe naapuria. Ja pitkiä matkoja kuulemma on mukavempaa mennä autolla, kun ei viitsi katsoa aikatauluja ja onhan se bensakin halvempaa kuin joukkoliikenneliput. Nekin, jotka työmatkoihinsa bussia käyttävät kaupungeissa, menevät sitten vapaa-ajanmatkat autolla puutteellisen vuorovälin takia. Mutta miten niitä vuorovälejä voitaisiin nostaa, jos busseja ei käytetä valmiiksi? 

Argh, alkaa tulla jo vähän toivoton olo. Lainsäätäjien olisi aika toimia ja säätää yleinen vähimmäispalvelutaso joukkoliikenteelle ja tuotakoon Suomeen bussiliikenteen erittäin kokeneita suunnittelijoita vaikka sitten ulkomailta saakka, maista joissa se menestyy ja saa uusia asiakkaita (kuten Saksan Linz).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jälleen hyvä kirjoitus, mutta mikä laki edellyttää tätä? Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakiko?


Joo. Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki tai Maankäyttö- ja rakennusasetus. Nyt en muista, kummassa se pykälä oli, että jokaiselle tontille on oltava ajoyhteys. Sitten on toinen pykälä, joka edellyttää, että pysäköintipaikkoja järjestetään "riittävästi".

Ehkä nämä jaksan vielä joskus kaivella. Tai voihan nuo käydä etsimässä www.finlex.fi - ajantasainen lainsäädäntö. Lait löytyvät em. lakien nimellä, ja laki-ikkunassa on haku lakitekstin sisältä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lainsäätäjien olisi aika toimia ja säätää yleinen vähimmäispalvelutaso joukkoliikenteelle ja tuotakoon Suomeen bussiliikenteen erittäin kokeneita suunnittelijoita vaikka sitten ulkomailta saakka, maista joissa se menestyy ja saa uusia asiakkaita (kuten Saksan Linz).


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Nykyinen lainsäädäntömme asettaa vain muutamissa tilanteissa velvoitteita liikkumismahdollisuuksille niille, jotka eivät käytä autoa. Näitä velvoitteita ovat esim. koulukyydit ja terveys- ja sosiaalipalveluiden kuljetusvelvoitteet. Mutta näitäkin velvoitteita hoidetaan usein ala-arvoisesti, koska velvoitteiden täyttäminen tulee tavattoman kalliiksi erilaisin taksikyydein.

Samassa yhteydessä tulisi säätää laki siitä, miten paljon kauppaa ja palveluita saa keskittää siten, että palvelut ovat käytettävissä vain autolla ajaen. Esim. Englannissa edellytetään, että marketin rakentaja rakentaa ja ylläpitää myös tietyn määrän lähikauppoja. Minä kannatan samanlaista systeemiä ja vielä siten, että marketissa ja lähikaupassa tulee pitää sama hintataso. Se on aivan yksinkertainen juttu, kun molemmilla on sama omistaja. Ja niinhän se on, kun sen marketin tekijän on pakko ne lähikaupat pitää.

Arvaan kyllä, että täällä tällaisista ehdotuksista nousee kauhia poru. Meillä kun on näissä asioissa vahva perinne siitä, että yhteiskunta kustantaa kaupan ja palvelualan rationalisoinnin (Asiakkaat ostavat itse jakeluautot ja maksavat niiden kulut sekä käyttävät jakeluliikenteeseen omaa aikaansa, valtio ja kunnat rakentavat tiet ja kunnallistekniikan korpeen, jossa on tilaa tarpeeksi isolle parkkipaikalle). Ja autoalalla on vahva ja varakas lobbauskoneisto, jolle löytyy valtiovallalta vahva tuki, koska autoilu on keskeinen verotusmuoto.

Molemmat asiat - siis kaupan ja palveluiden keskittäminen sekä autoalan ylläpito - ovat kuitenkin varsin helposti osoitettavissa kansantalouden kannalta tappiolliseksi. Ja julkisen vallan velvollisuus on ajatella yhteiskunnan etua, ei yksittäisen alan tai ryhmän etua.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Käytiin tässä aikaisemmin keskustelua siitä, mitä saisi länsimetron hinnalla kaikille bussipysäkeille. Omakotitalon hinnalla saa jo aika mukavan, tilavan ja lämmitetyn pysäkkirakennuksen. Ratikkapysäkkejä ei olisi Etelä-Espoossa niinkään paljon kuin bussipysäkkejä.


Tietysti katetut ratikkapysäkit on halvempia kuin metroasemat kioskeineen ja liukuportaineen. Eri asia on sitten se, lähdetäänkö niitä pysäkkejä ylipäätään koskaan kattamaan jos niitä aletaan tehdä. Siihen ei tietenkään voi tässä vaiheessa sanoa varmuudella mitään.




> Siksi toiseksi miksi siellä ratikkapysäkillä pitäisi lorvia 10 minuuttia? Ratikka noudattaa aikatauluaan, joten sinne voi mennä silloin kun se tulee.


Ainakin itse pidän eniten joukkoliikenteestä joka kulkee niin tihein vuorovälein, ettei aina lähtiessä tarvitse tutkia aikatauluja ja miettiä kauanko siinä pysäkillä joutuu odottelemaan. Urbaanista joukkoliikenteestä tekee urbaania joukkoliikennettä nimenomaan se, että sitä voi käyttää myös spontaanisti, ilman monimutkaisia suunnitteluja ja sumplimisia. Ei kun pysäkille vain, ja kyytiin pääsee pian.




> Kuten varmaan havaitset lukemalla sitä sivua jolla tuo kuva on, kyse ei ole suinkaan tyypillisestä keskieurooppalaisesta pikaratikkapysäkistä. Eikä edes Strabourgista.


Valitsin esimerkkini vähän kärjistetysti, se myönnettäköön. Mutta leijonanosa keskieurooppalaisista pikaratikkapysäkeistä, eivät edes Strasbourgin tai Porton - paitsi ne maanalaiset asemat, joiden miellekkyyden sivuillasi kyseenalaistit - eivät olisi Suomen talvessa kovinkaan mieluisia paikkoja viittä minuuttia pidemmän ajan seisoskeluun ilman talvilämpimiä odottelutiloja.




> Ja pikkumuistutuksena vuoroväleistä. Metro palvelee liityntäbussien vuoroväleillä, nimenomaan siellä haarojen päissä.


Ymmärsinkö mahdollisesti tekstisi väärin? Metro ei nimittäin ikinä kulje kymmentä minuuttia pidemmillä vuoroväleillä, edes haarojen päissä. Sen sijaan liityntäbussit ainakin täällä Vuosaaren suunnalla menevät ruuhka-aikoinakin noin kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärsinkö mahdollisesti tekstisi väärin? Metro ei nimittäin ikinä kulje kymmentä minuuttia pidemmillä vuoroväleillä, edes haarojen päissä. Sen sijaan liityntäbussit ainakin täällä Vuosaaren suunnalla menevät ruuhka-aikoinakin noin kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein.


Sehän juuri taisi olla Anteron pointti. Eli vaikka metro kulkisi puolen minuutin välein, niin siitä ei ole paljon iloa, sillä kun saavut Vuosaareen, joudut odottelemaan bussia (ulkosalla) ehkä jopa 20 min. Semminkin kun liityntäbussien aikataulut eivät ole synkassa junien kanssa. Siksi on se ja sama, kuinka usein se metro kulkee, matkaketjun aikana tehtävä odotus tapahtuu vaan eri paikassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metro ei nimittäin ikinä kulje kymmentä minuuttia pidemmillä vuoroväleillä, edes haarojen päissä. Sen sijaan liityntäbussit ainakin täällä Vuosaaren suunnalla menevät ruuhka-aikoinakin noin kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein.


Itse asiassa se 20 minuuttia on harvin vuoroväli. Ruuhkassa sekä 90 että 96 näyttäisivät kulkevan molemmat 8 minuutin intervalleilla. Periaatteessa joka toiselta metrolta on aina jatkoyhteys, jos ei jaksa kävellä perille. Vanhaan Vuosaareen ei välttämättä jaksa.
Mikähän onnenpekka oikein mahdan olla, kun pääsen liityntäbussiin sisälle istumaan aina, kun metrolta terminaaliin saavun. Hyvin usein se jatkobussi lähtee liikenteeseen lähes samantien.
Keskustaan päin mentäessä sillä on toki merkitystä, että metro kulkee tiheään. Liityntäbussin saapuessa myöhässä joka tapauksessa seuraavakin metrojuna lähtee kaupungin suuntaan melko pian.
Tällaista liityntää on muuten vaikka kuinka paljon myös Helsingin metroa paljon kevyemmilläkin raidesysteemeillä. Myös raitioteillä silloin, kun ne toimivat joukkoliikenteen selkärankakulkumuotona (esim. Göteborg). Myös Helsinkiin suunniteltu pikaratikka / S-Bahn toimisi vaikka kuinka paljon runkolinjana, vaikka hieman vähemmän kuin nykyinen hyvin raskas metro. Helsinkiin suunniteltu laaja kevytraide olisi toteutettu 1965 - 2000 siten, että ensimmäinen vaihe olisi valmistunut vuonna 1969. Vuoteen 2000 mennessä rataa olisi ollut eri ilmansuunnilla kaikkiaan lähes 90 km ja asemia yli 100 kpl. Itä-Helsinkiin olisi riittäänyt nykyisiä raskametrohaaroja korvaavien linjauksien  lisäksi vain Santahaminan haara (erkanemispaikka Herttoniemi). Lukuisia paljon ennen 1960-luvun loppua valmistuneita ja 1960-luvun lopulla työn alla olleita asuntoalueita (myös kerrostaloalueita) olisi tässäkin tapauksessa liitynnän varassa. "Kylmä totuus" nyt vain on tämä. Kaikki muut vielä runsaampiin raidemääriin perustuvat näkemykset kuuluvat sarjaan "Jos joulupukki olisi olemassa..."  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Semminkin kun liityntäbussien aikataulut eivät ole synkassa junien kanssa. Siksi on se ja sama, kuinka usein se metro kulkee, matkaketjun aikana tehtävä odotus tapahtuu vaan eri paikassa.


Eivätkös liityntäbussit kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti ole synkassa metron kanssa? Ja useimpien linjojen kohdalla näin on ollut koko metron olemassaolon ajan.

----------


## jpe

> Itse asiassa se 20 minuuttia on harvin vuoroväli. Ruuhkassa sekä 90 että 96 näyttäisivät kulkevan molemmat 8 minuutin intervalleilla.


Puhuin siis puutaheinää ja siitä anteeksipyyntöni. Itse tosiaankin käytän niitä vain jos sattuu juuri sopivasti tulemaan kohdalle, joten harvoin ryhdyn aikatauluja syvemmin tutkimaan. Myönnettäköön, että katsoin hiukan hätäisesti tuon mainitsemani 20 minuutin vuorovälin.




> Myös Helsinkiin suunniteltu pikaratikka / S-Bahn toimisi vaikka kuinka paljon runkolinjana, vaikka hieman vähemmän kuin nykyinen hyvin raskas metro. Helsinkiin suunniteltu laaja kevytraide olisi toteutettu 1965 - 2000 siten, että ensimmäinen vaihe olisi valmistunut vuonna 1969. Vuoteen 2000 mennessä rataa olisi ollut eri ilmansuunnilla kaikkiaan lähes 90 km ja asemia yli 100 kpl. Itä-Helsinkiin olisi riittäänyt nykyisiä raskametrohaaroja korvaavien linjauksien  lisäksi vain Santahaminan haara (erkanemispaikka Herttoniemi). Lukuisia paljon ennen 1960-luvun loppua valmistuneita ja 1960-luvun lopulla työn alla olleita asuntoalueita (myös kerrostaloalueita) olisi tässäkin tapauksessa liitynnän varassa. "Kylmä totuus" nyt vain on tämä. Kaikki muut vielä runsaampiin raidemääriin perustuvat näkemykset kuuluvat sarjaan "Jos joulupukki olisi olemassa..."


Olisihan tuo Castrenin stadtbahn ollut varsin mieluisa, vaikka sitä tuskin olisi sellaisenaan ikinä tehtykään - ainahan aikojen ja arvojen muuttuessa suunnitelmatkin muuttuvat aikojensa mukaisiksi. Harmi kuitenkin, ettei edes muutamaa ilmansuuntaa ehditty aloittaa ennen kun uudet ja "raskaammat" tuulet alkoivat puhaltaa kaataen sitten hiljalleen suunnitelmat kevyestä raideliikenteestä kokonaan. Castrenin metron tarinahan löytyy helposti luettavassa muodossa täältä. 

Huomionarvoista ja varsin yllättävää on muuten se, ettei tuolla näytettävän kartan mukaan Castrenin suunnitelmissa Vuosaareen suunniteltu kuin yhtä asemaa. Tosin, ehkä silloin Vuosaareen ei ollut tarkoituskaan rakentaa Rastilaa, Kallahtea tai Aurinkolahtea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Huomionarvoista ja varsin yllättävää on muuten se, ettei tuolla näytettävän kartan mukaan Castrenin suunnitelmissa Vuosaareen suunniteltu kuin yhtä asemaa. Tosin, ehkä silloin Vuosaareen ei ollut tarkoituskaan rakentaa Rastilaa, Kallahtea tai Aurinkolahtea.


Jep. Castrénin aikana Vuosaaren alueliitos oli itse asiassa suorittamatta. Siinä vaiheessa monta asiaa koko kaupunginosan suhteen oli ratkaisematta. Vuosaaren metrohaara ei sittemmin kuulunut raskasmetron alkuperäissuunnitelmiin ollenkaan, vaan tuli kuvioihin paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## jhaarni

> Olisihan tuo Castrenin stadtbahn ollut varsin mieluisa, vaikka sitä tuskin olisi sellaisenaan ikinä tehtykään - ainahan aikojen ja arvojen muuttuessa suunnitelmatkin muuttuvat aikojensa mukaisiksi. Harmi kuitenkin, ettei edes muutamaa ilmansuuntaa ehditty aloittaa ennen kun uudet ja "raskaammat" tuulet alkoivat puhaltaa kaataen sitten hiljalleen suunnitelmat kevyestä raideliikenteestä kokonaan. Castrenin metron tarinahan löytyy helposti luettavassa muodossa täältä. 
> 
> Huomionarvoista ja varsin yllättävää on muuten se, ettei tuolla näytettävän kartan mukaan Castrenin suunnitelmissa Vuosaareen suunniteltu kuin yhtä asemaa. Tosin, ehkä silloin Vuosaareen ei ollut tarkoituskaan rakentaa Rastilaa, Kallahtea tai Aurinkolahtea.


Tuolla sanotaan myös mielenkiintoisesti:




> Tosiasiassa suunnitelma oli jo syntyessään vanhentunut. Radan pienen kaarresäteen ja lukuisten asemien vuoksi siitä olisi tullut meluinen ja hidas.


Itsestä tuntuu, että pieni kaarresäde ja lukuisat asemat olisivat pikemminkin etu. Pieni kaarresäde -> menee minne vaan; lukuisat asemat -> asema aina lähellä. Mutta tähän suuntaan kai sitä oikeasti mentiin maailmalla, eikä suinkaan tähän tavarajunatyyliin kuin meillä homma sitten tehtiin.

- janne

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itsestä tuntuu, että pieni kaarresäde ja lukuisat asemat olisivat pikemminkin etu. Pieni kaarresäde -> menee minne vaan; lukuisat asemat -> asema aina lähellä. Mutta tähän suuntaan kai sitä oikeasti mentiin maailmalla, eikä suinkaan tähän tavarajunatyyliin kuin meillä homma sitten tehtiin.


1960-luvulla, jolloin meillä metrosuunnitelmia päivitettiin kertalyönnillä niin raskaaseen suuntaan kuin ikinä mahdollista, yleinen suuntaus oli tosiaan asemavälien harventaminen ja runkoväylän junien keskinopeuksien kohottaminen. Meillä homma tehtiin oikein viimeisen päälle radikaalilla tyylillä.
Niille, jotka joutuvat joka tapauksessa vaihtamaan syötöstä runkolinjalle (tai päin vastoin) hidas runkolinja on haitta. Tukholmassa Vihreä linja saa paljon kritiikkiä hitaudestaan, joka korostuu etenkin pitkillä haaroilla. Antaeus-nimimerkin kommenteissa selostetut kokemukset toisessa viestiketjussa puhuvat voimakkaasti juuri tämän puolesta. Toisaalta tiheäasemavälinen runkolinja ei tarvitse syöttöä oman linjauksensa välittömällä vaikutusalueella sillä tavoin kuin esimerkiksi Helsingin metro idässä. Vantaankoskenrata on siitä onnistunut kompromissi, että asemavälit eivät ole liian lyhyitä, ja toisaalta siellä ei tarvita varsinaista syöttöliikennettäkään. Asemilta lähtevät bussilinjat menevät pääasiassa aivan muualle kuin radan välittömälle vaikutusalueelle, aika monet linjat itse asiassa kokonaan kaupungin toiselle laidalle. Radan valmistuessa edes seutulippua ei ollut olemassa, joten junissa mentiin rajan ylittävien matkojen osalta vain VR:n lipuilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> 1960-luvulla, jolloin meillä metrosuunnitelmia päivitettiin kertalyönnillä niin raskaaseen suuntaan kuin ikinä mahdollista, yleinen suuntaus oli tosiaan asemavälien harventaminen ja runkoväylän junien keskinopeuksien kohottaminen. Meillä homma tehtiin oikein viimeisen päälle radikaalilla tyylillä.


Itse asiassa jotkut jälkiviisaat ovat sanoneet, että Helsingin metrossa olisi pitänyt panostaa vielä toteutunutta enemmänkin runkoväylän nopeuteen. Nyt Itäväylää seuraileva linjaus tekee pieniä mutkia Itäväylän ja sen kanssa risteävien katujen vuoksi, joidenkin mielestä nämä mutkat olisi pitänyt pistää suoraksi isolla rahalla (eikä niissä mielipiteissä tarkoitettu sitä, että olisi vedetty koko metro tunneliin ja asemat maankäytön keskelle).

----------


## antaeus

Tuosta Aurinkolahden tapauksesta tulikin mieleen että katselin web-sivuja jotka joku (varmastikin vanhempi) herra oli kirjoitellut joka oli varsin katkera asioiden kehityksestä.
Hänen mielestään koko alue olisi pitänyt säilyttää niin idyllisenä kuin se oli.... sillä periaattella ei olisi koskaan yhtään taloa rakennettu koko maailmassa.
Eikö Suomi koostu 66% metsästä? Näin sen luvun jossain vertailussa Euroopan maiden välillä.
Joten paikallisia Aurinkolahtia riittää varmastikin varsin runsaasti myös nyky-Suomeen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itsestä tuntuu, että pieni kaarresäde ja lukuisat asemat olisivat pikemminkin etu. Pieni kaarresäde -> menee minne vaan; lukuisat asemat -> asema aina lähellä. Mutta tähän suuntaan kai sitä oikeasti mentiin maailmalla, eikä suinkaan tähän tavarajunatyyliin kuin meillä homma sitten tehtiin.


Erittäin hyvin tiivistetty! Tämä siis on viestiketjun alkuperäinen idea. Plus se, että asia (ihan oikeasti) olisi vielä korjattavissa ennen mahdollisia länsi- ja itäsuunnan laajennuksia.




> Meillä homma tehtiin oikein viimeisen päälle radikaalilla tyylillä.


Niin... Jos rakentaminen olisi ollut tiiviimpää, olisi ratkaisu ollut hyvä. Luulen, että Koillis- ja Itä-Helsinkiin kaavailtiin tuolloin lähemmäs miljoonaa asukasta. Tilaahan siellä riitti ja osa tuolloisista alueliitoksista jäivät toteuttamatta.

Tai sitten ajatuksena oli tulevaisuuden lähijunalinja Helsinki - Porvoo ja Helsinki - Kirkkonummi. Ei tässä muuten ole mitään mieltä.




> Vantaankoskenrata on siitä onnistunut kompromissi, että asemavälit eivät ole liian lyhyitä, ja toisaalta siellä ei tarvita varsinaista syöttöliikennettäkään.


 Noh... Ehkä tuolla ei ole koskaan opittu syöttöliikenteeseen, sillä Pohjois-Haagan asema ei suinkaan palvele Pohjois-Haagaa eikä Kannelmäki Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Muurimestarintien viereisiä alueita. Malminkartano sijaitsee kirjaimellisesti keskellä metsää ja pääteasema taasen on vähintäänkin hukassa jopa paikallisilta asukkailta.




> Nyt Itäväylää seuraileva linjaus tekee pieniä mutkia Itäväylän ja sen kanssa risteävien katujen vuoksi, joidenkin mielestä nämä mutkat olisi pitänyt pistää suoraksi isolla rahalla (eikä niissä mielipiteissä tarkoitettu sitä, että olisi vedetty koko metro tunneliin ja asemat maankäytön keskelle).


Kyllä se suora ja nopea tunnelirata lämmittäisi nyt mieltä, vaikka hinta olisi ollut mikä. Nyt välillä ärsyttää joskus iltaisin kuunnella kuulutuksia "Kulosaari" ja "Siilitie", vaikka ketään ei ole poistumassa eikä tulossa kyytiin. Vähän olisivat voineet skarpata, jos olisivat halunneet matkustajia näiltä asemilta.




> Joten paikallisia Aurinkolahtia riittää varmastikin varsin runsaasti myös nyky-Suomeen.


 Kuten Helsingin Sipoolta vaatimilta mailta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ehkä tuolla ei ole koskaan opittu syöttöliikenteeseen, sillä Pohjois-Haagan asema ei suinkaan palvele Pohjois-Haagaa eikä Kannelmäki Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Muurimestarintien viereisiä alueita. Malminkartano sijaitsee kirjaimellisesti keskellä metsää ja pääteasema taasen on vähintäänkin hukassa jopa paikallisilta asukkailta.


Vanha Pohjois-Haaga ja vanha Kannelmäki itse asiassa jatkavat omaa entistä elämäänsä. Rautatie menee uusien, 1970-80-luvuilla rakennettujen, asuinalueiden kautta palvellen pääasiassa niitä. Vanhoille alueille ylläpidetään suoraa bussiliikennettä keskustasta käsin tarjoamalla samalla yhteydet Töölön ja Meilahden suuntaan, mihin juna ei pysty. Malminkartano on maankäytöllisesti onnistunut varsin hyvin helsinkiläiseksi raskasraidekaupunginosaksi, ehkä juuri sitten metsäkeskeisen sijaintinsa vuoksi.  :Smile:  Kävelymatkat asemalta joihinkin osiin ovat ehkä jonkun mielestä vähän yläkanttiin. Aina ei voi voittaa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noh... Ehkä tuolla ei ole koskaan opittu syöttöliikenteeseen, sillä Pohjois-Haagan asema ei suinkaan palvele Pohjois-Haagaa eikä Kannelmäki Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Muurimestarintien viereisiä alueita.


Alkuperäisten 60-luvun suunnitelmien mukaan, jos rata olisi rakennettu metroksi, se olisi tullut Munkkivuoren suunnasta ja alittanut tunnelissa Etelä-Haagan ja rantaradan 90 asteen kulmassa nykyistä Jokerin reittiä pitkin, ja Pohjois-Haagan ja Kannelmäen asemat olisi rakennetu lähiöiden vanhojen ostoskeskusten yhteyteen. Kun rata päätettiin rakentaa rautatieksi joka haarautuu rantaradalta Huopalahden aseman jälkeen loivassa mutkassa pohjoiseen, kokonaan maanpäällisenä, se ei ollut enää mahdollista. 




> Malminkartano sijaitsee kirjaimellisesti keskellä metsää ja pääteasema taasen on vähintäänkin hukassa jopa paikallisilta asukkailta.


Malminkartano on pussin perässä keskellä peltoa (ei metsää) siksi että sekä asukkaat että alueen suunnittelijat eivät ole halunneet läpikulkuliikennettä autoille etelä-pohjois suuntaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuosta Aurinkolahden tapauksesta tulikin mieleen että katselin web-sivuja jotka joku (varmastikin vanhempi) herra oli kirjoitellut joka oli varsin katkera asioiden kehityksestä.
> Hänen mielestään koko alue olisi pitänyt säilyttää niin idyllisenä kuin se oli.... sillä periaattella ei olisi koskaan yhtään taloa rakennettu koko maailmassa.
> Eikö Suomi koostu 66% metsästä? Näin sen luvun jossain vertailussa Euroopan maiden välillä.
> Joten paikallisia Aurinkolahtia riittää varmastikin varsin runsaasti myös nyky-Suomeen.


Se on sitä NIMBY-tautia, se on levinnyt tänne asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1960-luvulla, jolloin meillä metrosuunnitelmia päivitettiin kertalyönnillä niin raskaaseen suuntaan kuin ikinä mahdollista, yleinen suuntaus oli tosiaan asemavälien harventaminen ja runkoväylän junien keskinopeuksien kohottaminen. Meillä homma tehtiin oikein viimeisen päälle radikaalilla tyylillä.


Historian valossa näyttää kyllä siltä, että meillä mentiin metsään ihan omasta tyhmyydestä. Asiathan etenivät 10 vuoden jaolla suunnilleen näin:

Vuosikymmen - Hesa - Saksa/Keski-Eurooppa

1950 - Castrenin Stadtbahn - nivelraitiovaunu
1960 - metroinnostus - metroinnostus
1970 - metron koeajot - Stadtbahn = esimetro
1980 - metro käyttöön - metroiksi muuttamisesta luovutaan
1990 - metroa lisää - duoraitiovaunut
2000 - metroa lisää - raitiotiet kaupunkirakenteen edistäjinä

Kun koejunalla leikittiin 1970-luku, olisi ollut aikaa ymmärtää, että suurikokoinen ja rautateiden ratageometriaan perustuva ratkaisu on väärä. Sarjajunat olisi voinut tilata ottaen opiksi Saksan Stadtbahn B-vaunuista saatu kokemus. Jos Valmet olisi tehnyt niitä keveinä alumiinirunkoisina versioina, niin olisi ollut jopa vientimarkkinoita.

1970-luvun aikana tehdyt tunneliosuudet olisivat jääneet tarpeettoman suurellisiksi, mutta niitä olisi voinut silti käyttää. Sama tilanne oli ja jäi pysyväksi monissa saksalaisissa Stadtbahn-toteutuksissa. Sen sijaan jatkaminen olisi ollut paljon helpompaa, kuten se on ollut Saksassakin.

On hyvä huomata esimerkiksi se, että Castrenin Stadtbahnista luopumista perusteltiin valheellisesti asemien kustannuksissa säästämisellä. Jo 1960-luvulla oli kuitenkin Saksassa päädytty esimetroon juuri samasta syystä mutta siis päin vastoin, eli kalliiden metroasemien kustannusten säästämiseksi. Ja 1970-luvulla, jolloin meillä oli vielä puhdas pöytä mutta omaakin kokemusta metroasemien "edullisuudesta", Saksassa oli jo käytännön kokemusta rakennetuista esimetroista.

Olen varsin varma, että nykyistä länsimetropelleilyä ei olisi koskaan tullut, vaan Espoo olisi voinut hyväksyä Stadtbahnin alueelleen jo ajat sitten, esim 1970-luvulla. Ei olisi ollut pelkoa siitä, että se pilaa Espoota sen enempää kuin bussitkaan. Eikä olisi ollut tarvetta sitoutua Espoon talouden kannalta käsittämättömän kalliisiin hankkeisiin. Eteneminen olisi voinut tapahtua pienin askelin, aloittaen vaikka Otaniemestä, teknologian edelläkävijästä. Ja kun se olisi siellä käynyt tutuksi, olisi ollut helppo jatkaa aluksi Tapiolaan ja sitten eteenpäin.

Mutta tämähän on vain unta, joissa voi tapahtua mitä hyvänsä fiksua - kuin myös todellisuuden mukaisia kauheuksiakin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On hyvä huomata esimerkiksi se, että Castrenin Stadtbahnista luopumista perusteltiin valheellisesti asemien kustannuksissa säästämisellä. Jo 1960-luvulla oli kuitenkin Saksassa päädytty esimetroon juuri samasta syystä mutta siis päin vastoin, eli kalliiden metroasemien kustannusten säästämiseksi. Ja 1970-luvulla, jolloin meillä oli vielä puhdas pöytä mutta omaakin kokemusta metroasemien "edullisuudesta", Saksassa oli jo käytännön kokemusta rakennetuista esimetroista.


Saksalaiset Stadtbahnit rakennettiin kaikki cut-and-cover -menetelmällä. En ole kuullut että missään muuallakaan maailmassa olisi rakennettu esimetroa syvälle maan alle, ellei ole ollut jokin korkea mäki edessä tai joki jonka ali oli  pakko päästä.

Helsingissä ymmärtääkseni valittiin raskas metrokalusto ja 1-2 linjan harva verkosto pitkällä asemaetäisyydellä koska oli valittu mennä syvälle maan alle. Se on jäänyt minulle arvoitukseksi miksi näin tehtiin. Se ehkä oli muotia siihen aikaan, mutta vaikuttikohan tähän myös kustannukset jollain tavalla esim siksi että ei katuliikennettä tarvitse työn ajaksi katkaista, vai mitkä? 

Täytyy muistaa myös että Saksassa rakennettiiin jokaiseen vähintään Helsingin kokoiseen kaupunkiin maan alle myös moottoritietunneleita ja pysäköintihalleja ym samaan aikaan kuin Stadtbahneja. Joissakin kaupungeissa korjattin vielä 1960-luvulla 2. maailmansodan ilmapommituksien tuhoja, eli kun koko kaupunki kuitenkin käännettiin ylösalas, oli helppo tehdä kaikki valmiiksi kerralla. Rahaa se vaati tietysti, mutta sitä Saksassa oli siihen aikaan, Suomessa ei. 




> Olen varsin varma, että nykyistä länsimetropelleilyä ei olisi koskaan tullut, vaan Espoo olisi voinut hyväksyä Stadtbahnin alueelleen jo ajat sitten, esim 1970-luvulla. Ei olisi ollut pelkoa siitä, että se pilaa Espoota sen enempää kuin bussitkaan. Eikä olisi ollut tarvetta sitoutua Espoon talouden kannalta käsittämättömän kalliisiin hankkeisiin. Eteneminen olisi voinut tapahtua pienin askelin, aloittaen vaikka Otaniemestä, teknologian edelläkävijästä. Ja kun se olisi siellä käynyt tutuksi, olisi ollut helppo jatkaa aluksi Tapiolaan ja sitten eteenpäin.


Olen yrittänyt etsiä vastauksia eri kirjallisista lähteistä mikä käänsi Espoon politikot vastustamaan metroa yhtäkkiä 1970-luvulla. Vielä silloin kun itse kävin koulua ja asuin Espoossa 60-70-luvun taitteessa asti pidettiin selvänä että metro tulee, ainakin Tapiolaan ja myöhemmin Kivenlahteen. Se olisi ollut lähes koko matkaltaan Espoon alueella maanalaista rataa kustannuksiltaan edullisempi maanpäällinen rata, Itä-Helsingin tyyliin.

Eri syitä ovat: 
- Seutuhallintohankkeen ja valtion mukaantulon kariutuminen (120000 asukkaan Espoolla ei olisi ollut varaa rakenta metroa yksin käytännössä Otaniemeä pidemmälle)
- Riitautuminen Helsingin kanssa Leppävaaran maiden rakennusoikeuksista, mahdollinen rajansiirron uhka oli päällä
- Öljykriisin jälkeinen taloudellinen taantuma ja rakennustoiminnan väheneminen, muuttovirran kääntyminen pk-seudun sijasta Ruotsiin
- Helsingin metron suunniteltujen rakennuskustannusten ylittyminen
- Autoistuminen ja Espoon uusimpien asuinalueiden profiloituminen autolähiöiksi ja rakentamisen hajanaisuus
- Tutustuminen Tukholman metron varren uusimpiin suurlähiöihin, jotka eivät liene miellyttäneet espoolaispäättäjiä
- Metroa vastustivat 1970-80 luvulla kaikki poliittiset ryhmät, ei ainoastaan oikeisto. Espoossa oli vielä 70-luvulla demarit suurin puolue. 

ja viimeisenä: 
- Se, että ei tiedetty mitään kevyemmistä ja edullisemmista tavoista toteuttaa metro, tai ne jotka tiedettiin vaikutivat utopistisilta tai Suomen oloihn sopimattomilta (yksiraiteiset, raidetaksit sekä uraohjautuvat bussit) 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Historian valossa näyttää kyllä siltä, että meillä mentiin metsään ihan omasta tyhmyydestä.


Jotkut ovat muutakin mieltä. Väitetään että Helsinki on the BEST. Ei siis pitäisi olla syytä huoleen.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Saksalaiset Stadtbahnit rakennettiin kaikki cut-and-cover -menetelmällä. En ole kuullut että missään muuallakaan maailmassa olisi rakennettu esimetroa syvälle maan alle, ellei ole ollut jokin korkea mäki edessä tai joki jonka ali oli  pakko päästä.
> 
> Helsingissä ymmärtääkseni valittiin raskas metrokalusto ja 1-2 linjan harva verkosto pitkällä asemaetäisyydellä koska oli valittu mennä syvälle maan alle. Se on jäänyt minulle arvoitukseksi miksi näin tehtiin. Se ehkä oli muotia siihen aikaan, mutta vaikuttikohan tähän myös kustannukset jollain tavalla esim siksi että ei katuliikennettä tarvitse työn ajaksi katkaista, vai mitkä?


Yksi syy oli varmaan myös Helsingin kallioperä, joka sopii erittäin hyvin kalliorakentamiseen. Cut & Cover menetelmä on suosiossa alueilla, joilla kiinteä peruskallio on syvemmällä ja pinnassa on maa-ainesta.

----------


## jpe

> Olisi mukava nähdä. Sitä varten perustin tämän ketjun.


Noniin, laitetaan nyt sitten hieman myöhässä. Tämä ei oikeastaan ole kevyempi metro, vaan raitiotielinja 4:n jatke Kruunuvuorenrannasta ja Laajasalosta peremmälle Itä-Helsinkiin. Tein kaksi hieman erilaista suunnitelmaa:

*1. Pisaramalli*

Tässä, kuten varmaan huomaattekin, nelonen tekisi Itä-Helsingissä suurehkon lenkin niillä alueilla, jotka nyt ovat jääneet metrosta sivuun. Tämä paitsi tarjoaisi esimerkiksi roihuvuorelaisille suoran raideyhteyden Katajanokan kautta keskustaan, myös toimisi liityntälinjana Siilitien ja Herttoniemen metroasemille.

Joka kohdassa en ole tarkkaa linjausta vielä miettinyt. Ainakin Herttoniemessä pysäkki tulisi aseman pohjoispuolella olevien bussipysäkkien päälle (sovitaan vaikka niin, että ratikoitumisen myötä bussilinjoja lopetetaan sen verran, että tuosta lohkeaa tilaa ratikkapysäkille). Näin vaihto ratikasta metroon sujuisi hyvin jouhevasti. Myös Siilitiellä ratikkapysäkki tulisi aivan metroaseman sisäänkäynnin eteen, nykyisten bussipysäkkien paikalle.

*2. Sormimalli*

Tässä ei ole muuta eroa pisaramalliin kuin se, etteivät haarat yhdisty, vaan jatkavat Jokerin pysäkeille Itäkeskukseen ja Roihupeltoon.

Tämä on osa laajempaa visiotani, jossa nykyinen ratikkaverkko viedään joka ilmansuunnassa Jokerin tasolle. Samalla saataisiin pitkiä keskustan läpi toiselle puolelle kaupunkia meneviä heilureita, jotka haarautuisivat molemmissa päissä. Esimerkiksi tämä nimenomainen linja 4 menisi sormimallin mukaan Roihupellosta Pitäjänmäkeen (haaroittaisin 4:n niin että toinen haara menisi Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen), kun taas 4t menisi Itäkeskuksesta 4:n nykyiselle päättärille Munkkiniemeen.

-----

Kaikenlainen kommentointi on toivottua. Koska en tiedä linjausten tekemisestä oikeastaan mitään, saattaa tuosta löytyä pahojakin mokia. Huomauttakaa niistä ihmeessä, niin saattanen sitten parannella niitä.

Jotten kaappaisi tätä Vesan ketjua haltuuni, tehnen jatkossa oman ketjun kootuista visioistani.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä pidän ihan realistisena sitä, että Laajasalon ratikka, kunhan se nyt ensin saataisiin tehtyä Yliskylään asti, kuten on tarkoitus, jatkuisi aikanaan mantereelle. Uskoisin kuitenkin, että reitti seuraisi lähinnä tuota läntistä sormea, eli Laajasalosta Herttoniemen metroaseman ja Erätorin kautta Jokerille.

Siinä vaiheessa, kun Yliskylästä on suora rv-yhteys keskustaan, joudutaan Laajasalossa vielä ylläpitämään suht paljon metroasemalle menevää bussiliikennettä, joka näin korvautuisi. Samoin korvautuisi Erätorin kautta kulkeva liityntälinja ja saataisiin vaihtoyhteys Jokeriin.

Kynnys raitiolinjan ulottamiseksi metrolle asti on kuitenkin hyvin korkealla, saattaisihan se merkitä samalla metron matkustajamäärien laskua. Tämä taitaisi olla ajankohtaista vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun sipoolaiset täyttäisivät metron niin, että korvaavaa tarjontaa olisi pakko järjestää. Vai voisivatko ne 40-50 000 sipoolaista edes täyttää sen?

----------


## ultrix

Havainnollinen esitys, ilmeisesti Google Earthia käytetty?  :Smile:  Hyvältä vaikuttaa molemmat vaihtoehdot (sormimalli ehkä parempi), ja ymmärtääkseni joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset seuraavat tätä foorumia, joten ehkä he saavat ahaa-elämyksen tästäkin keskustelusäikeestä. Visiointi ja kaikki muu rakentava osallistuminen on aina tervetullutta kuntaskenessä, jota tämäkin asia on hyvin oleellisesti. 

Pysäkeitä vaikuttaisi olevan riittävän paljon, muttei liikaa. Kunnon etuuksin tämä olisi loistava vaihto- ja vaihtoehtoyhteys metrolle  ehkä sen vuoksi tätä ei ikinä toteutetakaan missään muodossa, kun metrolta häviäisi asiakkaat!  :Wink:  Mutta ehkä 2020-luvulla Kruunuvuoren ratikan ollessa käytössä tämä jatke on ihan virallisesti suunnittelupöydällä ja hankekoreissa. Ainakin minun puolestani saisi olla. Välttämättä nimittäin tämä ei vain vie metron asiakkaita vaan myös tuo niitä lisää: ne, jotka käyttävät autoa, koska metro + bussi ei houkuta saattavat hypätä mieluummin metro + ratikka-yhdistelmään. Jos siis työpaikka sijaitsee esim. Otaniemessä tai keskustassa metroradan varrella, mutta koti on jossain Hiihtomäentiellä, saattaa tällainen yhdistelmä olla hyvinkin houkutteleva. Ja jos työpaikka on keskustassa nelosen varrella tai vaikka siellä linjan päässä Pitskussa, käyttää sama henkilö sitten suoraa pikaratikkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaikenlainen kommentointi on toivottua. Koska en tiedä linjausten tekemisestä oikeastaan mitään, saattaa tuosta löytyä pahojakin mokia. Huomauttakaa niistä ihmeessä, niin saattanen sitten parannella niitä.


Älä turhaan aliarvioi itseäsi. Terve järki on lähtökohtana parempi kuin usko puutteelliseen teoriaan.

Ortoilmakuva on erinomaisen hyvä suunnittelupohja, koska siitä näkee kaikkia karttoja selkeämmin rakennukset ja muun maankäytön. Jos yhden vinkin annan, niin piirrä jokaisen pysäkin yhteyteen ympyrä, jonka säde kuvaa kohtuullista kävelyetäisyyttä. Se havainnollistaa hyvin pysäkkien siajinnin mielekkyyttä.

Hyvä ympyrän säde on 250-300 metriä, eli enimmillään noin 5 minuutin kävely. (Tiedän tämän aiheen herättävän intohimoja, mutta voihan hyvin mitata, miten etäällä metroasemista ovat lähimmät liityntäbussien pysäkit.)

Hyviä suunnitelmia molemmat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Välttämättä nimittäin tämä ei vain vie metron asiakkaita vaan myös tuo niitä lisää: ne, jotka käyttävät autoa, koska metro + bussi ei houkuta saattavat hypätä mieluummin metro + ratikka-yhdistelmään.


Juuri näin. Joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen kokonaisuutena on paras "etu" myös metrolle. Kun metromatkustajista noin 70 % tulee metroasemille jollain liitynnällä, on selvä, että nimenomaan muun joukkoliikenteen edistäminen parantaa parhaiten myös halukkuutta käyttää metroa. Asemien kävelyetäisyydethän on jo rakennettu, joten ei niistä lisämatkustajia enää saada.

Muun joukkoliikenteen huono palvelutaso eli raitio- ja bussiliikenteen kehittämisen estäminen ja muut pakkokeinot kuten pakkoliityntä johtavat vain autoilun suosion kasvuun.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksi syy oli varmaan myös Helsingin kallioperä, joka sopii erittäin hyvin kalliorakentamiseen. Cut & Cover menetelmä on suosiossa alueilla, joilla kiinteä peruskallio on syvemmällä ja pinnassa on maa-ainesta.


Arvelen, että tärkein syy syvämetroon on itse radan geometria, joka ei sovi katuverkon geometriaan. Avokaivantoon rakentaminen eli cut-and-cover on mahdollista vain siellä, missä ei ole rakennuksia.

Helsingillä ja Keski-Euroopan kaupungeilla on toki erona maaperän laatu. Hiekkaan ei voi tunnelia louhia. Mutta eihän Helsingissäkään keskustan tunnelointi mitenkään halvalla syntynyt, koska sitä kalliota ei ollut kaikkialla (Kluuvin ruhje ja savet), eikä ole muuallakaan. Laajasalon metrotunnelin ongelmahan on juuri kiinteän kallion puute meren alla.

Voisi sanoa vaikka näin: Haluamme rakentaa junan kokoisen ja rautatieradan geometrian mukaisen metron. Onneksi sentään on paljon kiinteätä kalliota, niin syvätunnelin rakentaminen ei tule niin kalliiksi kuin irtomaan kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen yrittänyt etsiä vastauksia eri kirjallisista lähteistä mikä käänsi Espoon politikot vastustamaan metroa yhtäkkiä 1970-luvulla.


Listasi syistä oli minusta hyvinkin kattava ja mielenkiintoinen. Ja osoittaa myös, miten monet muut seikat kuin itse asia, eli pyrkimys rakentaa toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, ohjaavat päätöksentekoa. Kävihän Espoon valtuuston metrokeskustelustakin selväksi, että tunnelimetroa haluttiin siksi, että liike-elämä haluaa sitä. Siis eivät joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät.

Antero

----------


## jhaarni

> *2. Sormimalli*
> 
> Tässä ei ole muuta eroa pisaramalliin kuin se, etteivät haarat yhdisty, vaan jatkavat Jokerin pysäkeille Itäkeskukseen ja Roihupeltoon.
> 
> Tämä on osa laajempaa visiotani, jossa nykyinen ratikkaverkko viedään joka ilmansuunnassa Jokerin tasolle. Samalla saataisiin pitkiä keskustan läpi toiselle puolelle kaupunkia meneviä heilureita, jotka haarautuisivat molemmissa päissä. Esimerkiksi tämä nimenomainen linja 4 menisi sormimallin mukaan Roihupellosta Pitäjänmäkeen (haaroittaisin 4:n niin että toinen haara menisi Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen), kun taas 4t menisi Itäkeskuksesta 4:n nykyiselle päättärille Munkkiniemeen.


Jee, tämä on aika samanlainen kuin oma visioni. Olen rataverkon lisäksi hahmotellut myös joitakin linjoja, vaikka niiden suunnitteluun tarvitaankin jo mielestäni lisää tutkimustietoa ja muuta. Omassa verkossani nuo molempien jokerien tasalle yltävät raiteet olisivat nykyisen nelosen, kympin, ykkösen ja kuutosen jatkeet. Lisäksi olen miettinyt U-jokeria, joka kulkisi Myyrmäestä Pasilan pohjoispuolelta Arabiaan, Viikkiin ja Malmille, yhdistäen näin molemmat Jokerit heilurina joka ei koskaan käykään kantakaupungissa.

Meidän molempien malleissa homma perustuu aikalailla olemassa olevaan katuverkkoon. Itse kun tutkailin tuota meidän Konalantietä, ja tein siitä jo "profiilipiirroksetkin" nähdäkseni miten ratikat mahtuisivat kadulle (vähän joutuu pysäkkien kohdalla leventämään jos haluaa että jäljelle jäävien bussien ohi pääsee), aloin miettiä tuota nopeuskysymystä. Kyllähän noilla linjoilla aina vähintään samaan nopeuteen päästään kuin bussit, mutta enemmänkin kelpaisi - ja se vaatisi kai mahdollisimman paljon omia maastokäytäviä? Niitähän on sitten ikävä ruveta vetämään virkistysalueiden läpi..

- janne

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...aloin miettiä tuota nopeuskysymystä. Kyllähän noilla linjoilla aina vähintään samaan nopeuteen päästään kuin bussit, mutta enemmänkin kelpaisi - ja se vaatisi kai mahdollisimman paljon omia maastokäytäviä? Niitähän on sitten ikävä ruveta vetämään virkistysalueiden läpi..


Raitiotien vienti virkistysalueen läpi ei ole ongelma sen puolesta, että se pilaisi alueen rauhallisuutta ja siten virkistyskäytön mahdollisuutta. Toki radalla on estevaikutus, kun vuoroväli on niin tiheä, että rata on syytä aidata. Esimerkkikuvia on esim. Karlsruhea käsittelevällä www-sivullani. Ja kuvia oli hiljan linkattuna tänne foorumiinkin.

Tässä pari yksinkertaista perusohjetta raitioliikenteen pitämiseksi nopeana:

1. Vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä. Valoristeyksissä siis on etuudet ja esikaupunkialueilla käytetään tarvittaessa rautateiden tasoristeysten tapaan katuliikenteen katkaisevia valoja, jotka huolehtivat pysähtymättömästä kulusta kadun- tai risteyksen poikki.

2. Yhteisiä ryhmittymiskaistoja risteyksissä tai muita tilanteita, joissa ruuhkautuva katuliikenne seisottaa ratikkaa tulee välttää.

3. Erilliset kaistat ovat hyvä ja edullinen ratkaisu, joille esikaupunkialueilla on yleensä aina tilaa. Avorata on halvempi rakentaa ja ylläpitää kuin asfaltoitu rata. Eivätkä autot edes vahingossa koukkaile avoradalle.

4. Radat ohjataan oikaisemaan tie- ja katuverkon koukerot, esimerkiksi esikaupunkialueiden välillä. Autoliikenteen verkko on rakennettu usein puumaisesti haarautuvaksi mm. ympäristösyistä, mutta se ei ole tarpeen eikä tarkoituksenmukaista esikaupunkiratikalle. Näin ajettava matka lyhenee ja matkustuksen nopeus paranee.

5. Hyvästä suunnittelusta huolimatta syntyy paikkoja, joissa saattaa olla hidastamisen tai pysähtymisen tarve. Tämän haitta on eliminoitavissa sillä, lähialuetta palveleva pysäkki sijoitetaan tämän pysähtymistarpeen yhteyteen. Näin haitta kääntyykin hyödyksi, koska lisätään raitiotien palvelukykyä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Keskieurooppalaiset pika- ja katuraitiotiejärjestelmät ovat tällä reissulla (kirjoitan tätä viestiä nettikahvilassa Hannoverissa) vakuuttaneet minut melkoisen perusteellisesti. Valitettavasti Helsingin raitiotie on vielä kaukana tästä laadusta, sujuvuudesta, joustavuudesta ja mm. pitkistä raitiotiejunista, joita täällä on lähes kaikkialla käytössä. Esim. Baselissa, jonka raideleveys on samakuin Helsingissä (1000mm) ajetaan mm. yhdistemillä, jossa on nivelmoottorivaunu+perävaunu+kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu. Kahden nivelvaunun yhdistelmät ovat varsin tavallisia. Myös Baselin Combinot ovat melkoinen ilmestys, joka tayttää koko pysäkin helposti. Rataverkko on keskustassa varsin Helsgin kaltainen. Ja väkeä kulkee ja paljon! 

Muita kohteita tällä reissulla ovat olleet mm. Köln, Karlsruche ympäristöineen, Strassbourg, Freiburg (aivan mahtava ratikkaverkko), München, Hannover, josta jatketaan takaisin Ruhrin suuntaan. Kaikki kohteet ovat oleet omalla tavallaan hyvin mielenkiintoisia. Kuva-ja videomateriaalia nähtävälle tulee kun päästään takaisin.

Jaa, niin. Mites tämä liittyy tähän aiheeseen? Tällä reissulla nähdyn, kuullun ja koetun perusteella (kävin täällä viimeksi vuonna 1984) mielestäni Helsingin metro voisi hyinkin olla enemmän pikaraitiotiemäinen tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vristolle hauskaa matkaa! 

Juuri näitä kaupunkeja on itsekin tullut koluttua. Varsinkin Freiburg ja Basel ovat erinomaisia.

Rhein-Ruhrin seudulla kannattaa panostaa erityisesti Düsseldorfiin ja Kölniin ja kokeilla Düsseldorfista Krefeldiin ja Duisburgiin sekä Kölnistä Bonniin kulkevat kaupunkien väliset raitiotiet.

Hannover ja München ovat valitettavasti vielä sillä tulevaisuuden visiittien listalla.

----------


## petteri

Helsingin seudun olosuhteita lähellä olevia ratkaisuja löytynee parhaiten joko 1-1,5 miljoonan asukkaan saaristokaupungeista(esimerkiksi Tukholma) tai 2-3 miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupungeista (esimerkiksi Köln, Wien, Muenchen).

Keskikokoisten ympyräkaupunkien liikenneratkaisut eivät ole oikea vertailukohta Helsingin seudun liikennetarpeisiin. Kun suuri osa kaupungista on rakennettu niemille ja saarille, meri ja merenlahdet tekevät liikennesuunnittelusta todella haastavaa.  

Käytännössä Helsingin (tai Tukholman) seudun liikennejärjestelmällä on aika paljon samantasoisia tarpeita kuin 2-3 miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupungilla.

----------


## jhaarni

> Käytännössä Helsingin (tai Tukholman) seudun liikennejärjestelmällä on aika paljon samantasoisia tarpeita kuin 2-3 miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupungilla.


Voitko hieman avata tuota? Ymmärrän kyllä että pirstaleinen, merellinen kaupunki tuottaa haasteita liikenteen suunnittelulle ja toteutukselle, mutta millä tavoin tarpeet muuttuvat vastaamaan tuollaisen paljon suuremman kaupungin tarpeita? 

- janne

----------


## petteri

> Ymmärrän kyllä että pirstaleinen, merellinen kaupunki tuottaa haasteita liikenteen suunnittelulle ja toteutukselle, mutta millä tavoin tarpeet muuttuvat vastaamaan tuollaisen paljon suuremman kaupungin tarpeita?


Aika pitkälti kysymys on siitä, että ympyräkaupungissa asutus pystyy leviämään joka suuntaan. Kaupunki pysyy kohtuullisen kompaktina ja jo 12 kilometrin säteinen ympyrä, pystyy  4000 asukasta/neliö-km asukastiheydellä asuttamaan n. 1,8 miljoonaa asukasta. 

Käytännössä tiheästi asutetussa ympyräkaupungissa, matkustustarpeet pysyvät kilometreissä kurissa ja liikenteen järjestäminen on suhteellisen helppoa. 

Saaristokaupungissa, kuten Helsinki tai Tukholma, hyvin suuri osa "ympyrästä" on meren tai joutomaan peittämä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla ehkä 60 %. Kun käytössä on vain 40 % ympyräkaupungin asutuskelpoisesta maasta, joudutaan rakentamaan "nauhoina" ja siivuina. Etäisyydet kasvavat, muodostuu liikenteellisiä kapeikkoja (esimerkiksi Helsingin keskusta, Kehä I, Tukholman keskusta), joiden liikennekuorma muistuttaa paljon suurempien ympyräkaupunkien vilkkaimpien alueiden liikennekuormaa. Saaristokaupungeissa joudutaankin jo huomattavasti pienemmillä asukasmäärillä liikenneongelmiin kuin ympyräkaupungeissa.

Jos Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmää verrataan vaikka puolen miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupunkiin, jonka säde on alle 10 kilometriä, mennään aika reilusti metsään. Kuljettavat etäisyydet ja liikenne "kapeikkojen" maksimikuormat ovat ihan eri luokkaa. Puolen miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupunki on liikenneoloiltaan paljon lähempänä Tamperetta kuin Helsinkiä.

----------


## petteri

Helsingin seudun kartastahan aika pitkälti selviää, miksi Helsingin seudulla on suosittu raskasta raideliikennettä. Kyse on ollut etäisyyksistä. Kun kuljettavat matkat on riittävän pitkiä, tiheällä pysäkkivälillä rakennetun raitiovaunuverkon matka-ajat muodostuvat sietämättömiksi.

Raskaan raideliikenteen ja muusta liikenteestä eristettyjen ratojen ja tunneleiden rakentamiseen on siis olemassa myös maantieteellinen syy. Pitkät etäisyydet.  

Monessa muutaman sadan tuhannen asukkaan ympyräkaupungissa, kuten vaikka Strassbourgissa tai Baselissa, etäisyydet ovat ihan olemattomat Helsingin seutuun verrattuna. Tuolloin tavallinen ratikkakin toimii ihan mukavasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petterin kommentteihin joutuu vain lisäämään faktan:

Kun raskaan ja kevyen raideliikenteen linjanopeus ja pysäkkitiheys on sama,
myös matkanopeus on sama.

Tämän voi lähimmillään käydä kokeilemassa Göteborgin Angeredin linjalla, jossa pysäkkiväli on paljon pidempi kuin edes Helsingin metrolla, kun olosuhteiden vuoksi piti päästä pitkälle ja kovaa.

Olosuhteiden vuoksi vain suunniteltu 130 000 asukkaan lähiökompleksi kutistui 45 000 asukkaaseen.

----------


## petteri

Ja jos rata ja asemat rakennetaan samalla mitoituksella, kustannukset ovat  kutakuinkin samat.

Kevyen raideliikenteen kustannusetu syntyy, kun rakennetaan halvemmalla. Erityisesti linjojen loppupäissä kevyellä raideliikenteellä on kyllä paljon etuja. Voidaan viedä pysäkit lähemmäksi ihmisiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Erityisesti linjojen loppupäissä kevyellä raideliikenteellä on kyllä paljon etuja. Voidaan viedä pysäkit lähemmäksi ihmisiä.


Niin voidaan - ja yleensä viedäänkin. Mutta: silti kovin usein joudutaan syöttöliikenneratkaisuun, kuten tässä ketjussa esilleotettujen Göteborgin Angeredin ja  Hisingenin raideyhteyksien takana.

----------


## jhaarni

> Ja jos rata ja asemat rakennetaan samalla mitoituksella, kustannukset ovat  kutakuinkin samat.
> 
> Kevyen raideliikenteen kustannusetu syntyy, kun rakennetaan halvemmalla. Erityisesti linjojen loppupäissä kevyellä raideliikenteellä on kyllä paljon etuja. Voidaan viedä pysäkit lähemmäksi ihmisiä.


Okei, hyvä. Paitsi että kevyt raideliikenne on oletuksena jo edullisempaa, myös maanpäällisenä toteutuksena, koska sekä rata että asemat ovat kevytrakenteisempia. Ei kai tuollaisia järeitä metroasemia kannata rakentaa, ellei ole jotenkin pakko (koska on järeä ratakin).




> Raskaan raideliikenteen ja muusta liikenteestä eristettyjen ratojen ja tunneleiden rakentamiseen on siis olemassa myös maantieteellinen syy. Pitkät etäisyydet.


Mutta tämähän ei rajaa raskaaseen tekniikkaan vaan ainoastaan rakentamistapaan. Eli kulkuneuvot pääasiassa omilla radoilla, jopa tunneleissa jos ei muuten mahdu, niin saadaan nopeutta. Sitten jos ko. kulkuneuvot sattuvat vielä olemaan "kevyttä tekniikkaa", niin saadaan siellä etäpäässä ne pysäkit sinne missä ihmisetkin ovat. Täytyypä taas ruveta etsimään niitä vapaita maastokäytäviä pääkaupunkiseudun ilmakuvista  :Laughing:  

Minkä pituisia nuo esim. Strasbourgin (ei-ihan-tavalliset) ratikkalinjat ovat? Ja matka-ajat?



- Janne

----------


## petteri

Esimerkiksi Strassbourgin linja A on pituudeltaan 11,6 km, se menee kaupungin keskustan läpi. Matka-aika on 34 minuuttia(21 km/h). Varsinainen pikaratikka.  :Smile:  

Helsingin linja 4 on pituudeltaan 8,5 km ja matka-aika on 29 minuuttia(18 km/h).

Vertailukohtana Helsingin metro Mellunmäki - Ruoholahti 16,8 km. Matka-aika on 22 minuuttia(46 km/h). Ja Mellunmäki - Rautatientori (15,1 km) tulee vasta kaupungin toiselta laidalta keskustaan, keskustasta on Matinkylään suunnilleen saman verran matkaa Kivenlahdesta puhumattakaan.

----------


## jhaarni

> Esimerkiksi Strassbourgin linja A on pituudeltaan 11,6 km, se menee kaupungin keskustan läpi. Matka-aika on 34 minuuttia(21 km/h). Varsinainen pikaratikka.  
> 
> Helsingin linja 4 on pituudeltaan 8,5 km ja matka-aika on 29 minuuttia(18 km/h).


Hakkaa kuitenkin kuutosen, 6,6 kilometriä ja 32 minuuttia, taitaa tehdä 12,5 km/h. Aika vauhtia.  :Razz:  
Silti tykkäsin matkustaa Arabiasta (viime vuonna siellä töissä ollessani) keskustaan kuutosella mieluummin kuin bussilla. Mutta sehän on tietenkin vain oma mieltymykseni.

- Janne

----------


## petteri

Arabiasta keskustaan kuluu 20 minuuttia, ei yhtään paha. 

Nopeus tulee kriittiseksi  kun matka pitenee. Olisi varmaan aika hermoja raastavaa mennä Mellunmäestä keskustaan ratikalla, joka matelisi kurvista rautatieasemalle lähes 15 minuuttia. Varsinkin, jos sattuisi olemaan matkalla vaikka Otaniemeen.

Tuo Strassbourgin tyyppinen ratikka sopii hyvin alle 10 kilometrin matkoihin. Jos matka keskustaan on  pidempi, pitää alkaa rakentaa tunneleita, eristettyjä ratoja ja pidentää reilusti pysäkkiväliä.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos matka keskustaan on  pidempi, pitää alkaa rakentaa tunneleita, eristettyjä ratoja ja pidentää reilusti pysäkkiväliä.


Tai sitten luoda joukkoliikenteelle täydelliset etuudet, ettei sitä varttia Kurvista Kluuviin pääsisi tuhrautumaan.

----------


## petteri

> Tai sitten luoda joukkoliikenteelle täydelliset etuudet, ettei sitä varttia Kurvista Kluuviin pääsisi tuhrautumaan.


Etuudet auttavat jonkin verran. Käytännössä normaalissa katuverkossa on vaan sen verran häiriöitä ja nopeusrajoituksia, että nopeus kärsii paljon tunneliin verrattuna. Ei saa ajaa kahdeksaakymppiä, vaan pitää körötellä kolmea-neljääkymppiä ja jalankulkijoitakin pitää varoa.

Lisäksi pysäkkiväli on vaikeampi saada nopeuden kannalta ihanteelliseksi. Aina on joku, jonka mielestä pysäkkejä pitää olla muutaman sadan metrin välein.

Kyse on aika pitkälti matkoista, joita kuljetaan. Helsingin metro tai A-, M- tai I-juna tyyppinen eristetty rataratkaisu soveltuu parhaiten 8-23 kilometrin matkoihin.(Nopeus 40-50 km/h) 

Katuverkossa toimiva ratikka etuuksilla toimii n. 10-14 kilometriin asti. (Nopeus 20-30 km/h)  Tavallinen ratikka toimii 6-8 kilometriin asti.(Nopeus 10-15 km/h)  Vähän yksinkertaistaen, mutta periaatteessa. Puolen tunnin matka-aika on minusta kipupiste.

Ja tässä on kyse runkoverkon väyläratkaisusta, ei varsinaisesti radalla ajettavasta kalustosta.

Jos laittaa raideliikennevälineitä, järjestykseen tulee ainakin 5 ryhmää.
Ratikka katuverkossa
Ratikka katuverkossa etuuksilla ja omalla kaistalla
Helsingin metro tai A-, M- tai I-juna
Taajamajuna(K- E- L- R- H- Z-)
Intercity tai Pendolino

Kaikille noille löytyy oma paikkansa. Ne on vaan tarkoitettu eripituisille matkoille.

----------


## Markku K

> Nopeus tulee kriittiseksi  kun matka pitenee. Olisi varmaan aika hermoja raastavaa mennä Mellunmäestä keskustaan ratikalla, joka matelisi kurvista rautatieasemalle lähes 15 minuuttia.


Nopein mahdollinen ajoaika Mellunmäestä Ruoholahteen on muuten 12 minuuttia.  :Biggrin:  Kyseessä oli koeajo M200-junalla talvella 2001. 105km/h oli huippunopeus.
Kissaakin varmaan kiinnostaa, mutta tulipahan nyt sanottua.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vertailukohtana Helsingin metro Mellunmäki - Ruoholahti 16,8 km. Matka-aika on 22 minuuttia(46 km/h). Ja Mellunmäki - Rautatientori (15,1 km) tulee vasta kaupungin toiselta laidalta keskustaan, keskustasta on Matinkylään suunnilleen saman verran matkaa Kivenlahdesta puhumattakaan.


Ja oma kotipysäkkini Marjaniemessä-Rautatientori maanpinnalla:

Metrolla 25-30 min, 11,9 km, keskinopeus 23,8-28,6 km/h.
Suoralla bussilla 21 min, 11,9 km, keskinopeus 34 km/h.

Ihmiset eivät asu tai ole töissä metroasemilla. On merkityksetöntä puhua pelkästä metron linjanopeudesta, koska vain 30 % matkustaa pelkällä metrolla, eikä linjanopeuteen lasketa aikaa, joka kuluu metroaseman laiturille pääsemiseen. Edes kävellen, jos sattuu asumaan aseman vieressä.

Moottoritietä ajava bussi, joka haarautuu sitten yhteen lähiöön on täysin identtinen bussimetro siellä moottoritieosuudellaan nykymetron kanssa. Se voittaa metron + liityntämatkan aina, koska reitti on sama tai lyhyempi, eikä aikaa ja vaivaa kulu vaihtoon. Esikaupunkiin ulotettu raitiotie tekee saman tai on nopeampi, koska se voi oikaista suoran bussin reittiin nähden. Moottoritie + liittymät on sijoitettava etäälle asutuksesta ympäristöhaittojen vuoksi, ratikan radalla tätä haitta ei ole.

On myös väärin kuvitella, että esikaupunkeihin ajava ratikka ajaisi sinne samaa linjanopeutta kuin ratikat nyt Mannerheimitiellä tai Aleksanterinkadulla. Toisaalta metron nopeudesta edes keskustassa ei ole hyötyä, jos se sielläkin noudattaa katulinjauksia. Nopeus menetetään aikaan, joka kuluu maan alta katutasolle pääsemiseen. Kaivokatu-Kurvi on yhtä nopea nykyisellä ratikalla kuin metrolla kun otetaan aika katutasolta katutasolle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja jos rata ja asemat rakennetaan samalla mitoituksella, kustannukset ovat  kutakuinkin samat.


Paitsi että ratikalle ei kannata rakentaa kalliita eritasoasemia, koska maantasoinen pysäkki palvelee paremmin kuin eritasoasema. Vaikka ratikan asemasta tai pikemminkin pysäkistä tekee niin "kalliin" kuin mahdollista, siitä ei silti tule niin kallista kuin eritasoisesta metroasemasta. Maanpinnan tasossa oleva pysäkki on huomattavasti yksinkertaisempi.

Raide-YVA:n kustannuslaskelmissahan tämä nähtiin. Pikaratikoiksi nimitetyt ratavaihtoehdot olivat lähes identtisiä metroiksi nimitettyjen eritasoratkaisujen kanssa kun mitataan palvelukykyä. Siis asemien määrää ja sijaintia. Liikennöintinopeus oli sama kaikissa, vaikka Kombi olikin laskettu suuremmalla nopeudella kuin samanlaista rataa ajavat muut ratikat. Oleellista oli, että pintaratkaisut maantasoisin pysäkein vain tulivat noin puolta halvemmiksi kuin metron eritasoasemat.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikille noille löytyy oma paikkansa. Ne on vaan tarkoitettu eripituisille matkoille.


Nimenomaan näin. Kaikella on tarkoituksensa ja tehtävänsä. Ei Siljan autolauttaa kannata korvata 50 Suomenlinnan lautalla vain sen takia, että ne 50 viaporilaista ehkä saisi hankittua 90 % halvemmalla... ja niille riittäisi paljon kevytrakenteisempi laituri / terminaali satamassa...  :Wink:  Nyt puhutaan reitistä Helsinki - Tukholma näin kuriositeetin merkeissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos laittaa raideliikennevälineitä, järjestykseen tulee ainakin 5 ryhmää.
> Ratikka katuverkossa
> Ratikka katuverkossa etuuksilla ja omalla kaistalla
> Helsingin metro tai A-, M- tai I-juna
> Taajamajuna(K- E- L- R- H- Z-)
> Intercity tai Pendolino
> 
> Kaikille noille löytyy oma paikkansa. Ne on vaan tarkoitettu eripituisille matkoille.


Modernin raitiovaunun etu on toki se, että sillä voidaan ajaa noista neljää ensiksimainittua ja vaihtaa infran raskaudesta toiseen kesken matkan. Tähän ajatukseenhan perustuu esim. tämän viestiketjun aloittaneet ideat.

Sen sijaan on sitten ihan eri juttu väittää, että ainoa oikea raitiovaunun käyttötapa pääkaupunkiseudulla olisi katuverkossa ajaminen etuuksilla ja omalla kaistalla. Niinhän ratikat jo nytkin ajavat suurimmaksi osaksi ja lopputulos on kaikkien nähtävillä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä ketjussa on kaksi varsin epärakentavaa asennetta, jotka toki ovat ennenkin esiintyneet foorumilla:

- Halutaan kieltää "sopimattomien" ulkomaisten kokemusten soveltaminen Helsingin seudulle ja sallia vain "sopivien" ulkomaisten kokemusten hyödyntäminen.
- Muutetaan Helsingin seudulla nykyisin toteutetut raideliikenteen ratkaisut normatiivisiksi: näistä vaihtoehdoista tulee tulevaisuudessakin valita

Korostaisin itse sitä, että joukkoliikennettä kehittäessä on tärkeää koota laajasti kokemuksia eri puolilta ja erilaisista kaupungeista. Esimerkiksi Helsinki voi oppia myös sitä merkittävästi pienemmistä kaupungeista kuten Freiburgista ja Baselista (miten kehittää metristä raitiotietä) kuin merkittävästi suuremmistakin kuten Pietarista (miten korruptio ja autoliikenteen etusijalle asettaminen on joukkoliikenteen suurin uhka).

Petterin listaan: 




> Jos laittaa raideliikennevälineitä, järjestykseen tulee ainakin 5 ryhmää.
> Ratikka katuverkossa
> Ratikka katuverkossa etuuksilla ja omalla kaistalla
> Helsingin metro tai A-, M- tai I-juna
> Taajamajuna(K- E- L- R- H- Z-)
> Intercity tai Pendolino
> 
> Kaikille noille löytyy oma paikkansa. Ne on vaan tarkoitettu eripituisille matkoille.


peruskommentti:

Helsingin seudulla pyritään aina nykyisten ratkaisujen (metro ja VR Oy:n monopoli) kalleuden puolustelemiseksi tehokkaasti unohtamaan, että kaikki eri kaupunkiraideliikenteen muodot (paikallisjuna, metro ja raitiotie) ovat saman teknologian eri sovelluksia. Ks. Wikipedia - artikkeli  kaupunkiraideliikenne

Paikallisjuna on tarkoitettu liikenteeseen yleisen rautatieliikenteen rataverkolla
Raitiotie on tarkoitettu liikenteeseen katuverkolla
Metro on kokonaan muusta liikenteestä erotettu ratkaisu

Niistä voidaan tehdä yhteensopivia, jos halutaan.

Yhteensopivin ratkaisu on katukelpoisten ja suorituskykyisten vaunujen käyttäminen kaupunkiraideliikenteen kalustona. Tällaiset vaunut voivat kulkea sekä katuradalla, eristetyllä radalla että yleisen liikenteen rautateillä (duoraitiovaunut). Tällaiset vaunut soveltuvat kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen jossa tarvittava huippunopeustaso on 100 km/h tai alle.

Sitä nopeampaan liikenteeseen eli pidempimatkaiseen taajamaliikenteeseen sekä pikajunaliikenteeseen ei ole katukelpoista kalustoa tarjolla.

Linjanopeuden ratkaisevat pysäkkiaika, etuudet, kiihtyvyys ja huippunopeus. Sillä, onko vaunun nimi "metro", "Sm4" tai "raitiovaunu" ei ole merkitystä kun nämä ominaisuudet ovat samat.

Katukelpoisen kaluston eristäminen muusta liikenteestä on oleellisesti edullisempaa kuin katukelvottoman metrokaluston. Turvallisuusharkinnan mukaan voidaan sallia esimerkiksi laituripolut asemilla (kuten Göteborgin muuten eristetyillä radoilla) tai tasoristeykset autoliikenteen kanssa. Samoin katukelpoisen kaluston geometria mahdollistaa oleellisesti edullisemmat ratkaisut.

Helsingin seudulla ajankohtaisimpia yhdistämisratkaisuja ovat:
- Helsingin metron ja lähijunaliikenteen yhdistäminen Kombi-pisara - ratkaisulla
- Nykyistä paremmin etuuksin varustettujen pikarataosuuksien toteuttaminen 1000 mm raitiotielle, esimerkiksi Raide-Jokeri, Viikki, Laajasalo, Haaga-Pitäjänmäki - suunta, Maunulan suunta jne.

Näiden asioiden selvittämistä on pyritty estämään, koska ne uhkaavat:
a) Kalliita ja hyödyltään kyseenalaisia metroinvestointeja, varsinkin Töölön - Pasilan - Viikin metroa
b) VR Oy:n monopolia

Petterin kommentteihin vielä yksi tärkeä näkökohta.

Pikarata voidaan tehdä katukelpoiselle vaunulle olennaisesti edullisemmin kuin metromitoitetulle.

Göteborgista pari esimerkkiä:
- Angeredin / Bergsjön suunnan raitiotie ohittaa rautatiekäytävää hyödyntävää pikarataa pitkin viisi pysäkkiä. Ohitusraide maksaa vähemmän kuin yksi metroasema.
- Suunniteltu Järntorget - Brunnsparken - yhteys Operalänken ohittaa yhden pysäkin sisältävää rataa pitkin 3 - 5 pysäkkiä. 

Sekä pikaradalla että tavallisella radalla voidaan käyttää samanlaisia vaunuja.
Pikarataosuuksien hinta on molemmissa tapauksissa halvempi kuin yksi Helsingin metroasema.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Niinhän ratikat jo nytkin ajavat suurimmaksi osaksi ja lopputulos on kaikkien nähtävillä.


Helsingissä raitiovaunuilla on omia kaistoja, mutta ei toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia.

Tekniikka toki toimii, mutta kuten aiemmin on keskusteltu, sitä käytetään nykyisin raitiovaunuliikenteen hidastamiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näiden asioiden selvittämistä on pyritty estämään, koska ne uhkaavat:
> a) Kalliita ja hyödyltään kyseenalaisia metroinvestointeja, varsinkin Töölön - Pasilan - Viikin metroa
> b) VR Oy:n monopolia


Hehee, salaliittoteoriat kunniaan.




> Helsingissä raitiovaunuilla on omia kaistoja, mutta ei toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia.
> 
> Tekniikka toki toimii, mutta kuten aiemmin on keskusteltu, sitä käytetään nykyisin raitiovaunuliikenteen hidastamiseen.


Niin, etuuksien taso on siis nyt kiinni ihan siitä, mille tasolle päättäjät haluavat ne. Kyse ei siis ole mitenkään siitä, että meillä ei olisi saman tasoista tekniikkaa tai liikennevalo-osaamista kuin jossakin muualla. Ei ole mitään syytä olettaa, että päättäjien halu priorisoida ratikoita nousisi, vaikka ratikkakiskoja jatkettaisiin nykyistä pohjoisemmaksi.

----------


## petteri

> Yhteensopivin ratkaisu on katukelpoisten ja suorituskykyisten vaunujen käyttäminen kaupunkiraideliikenteen kalustona. Tällaiset vaunut voivat kulkea sekä katuradalla, eristetyllä radalla että yleisen liikenteen rautateillä (duoraitiovaunut). Tällaiset vaunut soveltuvat kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen jossa tarvittava huippunopeustaso on 100 km/h tai alle.
> 
> Linjanopeuden ratkaisevat pysäkkiaika, etuudet, kiihtyvyys ja huippunopeus. Sillä, onko vaunun nimi "metro", "Sm4" tai "raitiovaunu" ei ole merkitystä kun nämä ominaisuudet ovat samat.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä.




> Katukelpoisen kaluston eristäminen muusta liikenteestä on oleellisesti edullisempaa kuin katukelvottoman metrokaluston. Turvallisuusharkinnan mukaan voidaan sallia esimerkiksi laituripolut asemilla (kuten Göteborgin muuten eristetyillä radoilla) tai tasoristeykset autoliikenteen kanssa. Samoin katukelpoisen kaluston geometria mahdollistaa oleellisesti edullisemmat ratkaisut.
> 
> Pikarata voidaan tehdä katukelpoiselle vaunulle olennaisesti edullisemmin kuin metromitoitetulle.


Pikarataa on mahdollista rakentaa halvemmin tai kalliimmin. Mutta kyse ei  ole pelkästään käytettävästä kalustosta.

Maailmalla on metroja ja lähijunia, joiden pikaradoilla on laituripolkuja ja tasoristeyksiä. On suunnittelullinen valinta tehdäänkö eritasoratkaisuja vai toimitaanko maan tasossa. Ei ole kyse siitä, millaista kalustoa käytetään. 

Toki, kun mennään kadulle pitää olla katukelpoista kalustoa, mutta metro tai lähijuna eivät ehdottomasti vaadi eritasoratkaisua. Viime aikoina pikaratojen raideliikenne on Suomessa pyritty turvallisuus- ja nopeussyistä eristämään.  Kyse on valinnasta, nähdäänkö eritasoratkaisut tarpeellisiksi. Ei käytettävästä kalustosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Hehee, salaliittoteoriat kunniaan.


Ei tässä ole kyse salaliittoteorioista vaan faktoista. Mitä selvitetään, mitä ei selvitetä ja mitkä asiat vääristellään.

Helsingissä on estetty ja haitattu metroratojen kanssa vaihtoehtoisten pikaraitiotieratkaisujen selvittämistä.

Edes kaupungin liikenne- ja maankäyttöratkaisuja sitovien yleiskaavojen mukaisia pikaraitioteitä kuten Viikin pikaraitiotietä ei ole selvitetty.

Helsingin metron ja paikallisjunien yhdistämistä ei ole vakavissaan selvitetty.

Länsimetron selvitykset ja laskelmat oli tarkoituksellisesti vääristelty, kuten olemme jo laajasti läpikäyneet tällä foorumilla.

HKL:n ja YTV:n tiedossa olevaa HKL:n metroliikenteen ja VR Oy:ltä ostetun lähijunaliikenteen kustannuseroa ei ole esitelty julkisuuteen.




> Ei ole mitään syytä olettaa, että päättäjien halu priorisoida ratikoita nousisi, vaikka ratikkakiskoja jatkettaisiin nykyistä pohjoisemmaksi.


Suomessa kannattaa muistaa, että päätökset tehdään aina valmistelusta ja esittelystä.

Helsingissä ei ole esitetty mm. KANJO - selvityksen mukaisten raitiotie-etuuksien parantamisen toteuttamista päättäjille.

Päättäjien olisi toki syytä tehdä päätöksiä joukkoliikenne-etuuksien parantamisesta, jos ylipäätään halutaan Helsingin ja sen joukkoliikenteen menestyvän.

Päätöksiä ei vain voi tehdä, jos niitä ei ole valmisteltu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Viime aikoina pikaratojen raideliikenne on Suomessa pyritty turvallisuus- ja nopeussyistä eristämään.  Kyse on valinnasta, nähdäänkö eritasoratkaisut tarpeellisiksi. Ei käytettävästi kalustosta.


Sen verran tarkentaisin, että tasoristeysten sallimiseen käytettävällä kalustolla on vaikutusta. Katukelpoisen kaluston omapaino on pienempi ja jarrutuskyky suurempi, jolloin tasoristeykset ovat turvallisempi ratkaisu lähinnä lyhyempien hätäjarrutusmatkojen takia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei tässä ole kyse salaliittoteorioista vaan faktoista. Mitä selvitetään, mitä ei selvitetä ja mitkä asiat vääristellään.


Oikeat syyt siihen, miksi mitäkin on tehty, tietävät vain päätöksiä tehneet ihmiset. Ulkopuoliset eivät voi mitenkään tietää, mikä on ollut todellinen päätökseen johtanut syy, joten mitään faktoja ei voi esittää kuin päätöksiä itse tehneet.

----------


## late-

> Helsingin linja 4 on pituudeltaan 8,5 km ja matka-aika on 29 minuuttia(18 km/h).


Linjan 4 pituus on tosin 8,1 km nopeus siis noin laskien 16.76 km/h. Koko päivän todellinen keskinopeus on tosin 15,7 km/h ja ruuhkassa vielä vähemmän. Sunnuntaisin keskinopeus on 17,5 km/h.

18 km/h olisi jo ihan kelvollinen nopeus arkipäiville. Valitettavasti käytännössä aikatauluja ei voida laatia sen mukaan koska yli 10% vuoroista ei pysty ajamaan noin kovaa. Käytännössä keskinopeus on myös aika harhaanjohtava tieto koska nopeustaso on Tullinpuomista pohjoiseen aivan toinen kuin siitä etelään. Saksalaisella liikennöintitavalla koko Mannerheimintie voitaisiin ajaa kovaa.

Sitä en osaa sanoa miksi aikataulukirjassa annetaan pienemmät minuutit, mutta nopeudet tai oikeammin ajoajat ovat suoraan suunnittelupuolelta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Moottoritietä ajava bussi, joka haarautuu sitten yhteen lähiöön on täysin identtinen bussimetro siellä moottoritieosuudellaan nykymetron kanssa. Se voittaa metron + liityntämatkan aina, koska reitti on sama tai lyhyempi, eikä aikaa ja vaivaa kulu vaihtoon.


Bussin matka-aika on venyvä käsite ja riippuu myös siitä onko ruuhka vai ihanteelliset olosuhteet kuten myöhään illalla. Kuljettajarahastus vaikuttaa matkanopeuteen myös aika kummasti. 

Entä jos haluaa päästä bussista ulos jossain puolessavälissä matkaa? Länsiväylän huippunopeissa busseissa on esim se huono puoli että ulos ei pääse edes Lauttasaaren kohdalla, joka on kuitenkin aika merkittävä kaupunginosa, vaan on vaihdettava bussia joko Ruoholahdessa tai Hanasaaren ikävällä ja tuulisella pysäkillä. 




> Esikaupunkiin ulotettu raitiotie tekee saman tai on nopeampi, koska se voi oikaista suoran bussin reittiin nähden. Moottoritie + liittymät on sijoitettava etäälle asutuksesta ympäristöhaittojen vuoksi, ratikan radalla tätä haitta ei ole.


Niin on, mutta reitin toinen pää on aina keskustassa, ellei ole kyseessä esikaupunkeja yhdistävä kehäyhteys kuten Tukholman Tvärbanan tai tuleva Jokeri, tai jos ei haluta tuottaa sellainen pakollinen vaihto raitiotiestä metroon kuten Tukholman Ropstenissa.

Pikaraitiotie Helsinginniemen kaltaisessa ahtaassa kivikaupungissa on mahdollista vain jos joko autot tai raitiotie laitetaan tunneliin, muuten se ei ole pikaraitiotie. Helsingillä on riesana vielä nykyisten raitioteiden kapea raideleveys, jyrkät kaarresäteet ja tilaulottuman ja pysäkkien niukka mitoitus keskustassa joka vaikeuttaa vaunujen koon kasvattamista. 

On olemassa tietysti sellainen mahdollisuus että lohkaistaan mahdollisimman monesta kohtaa olemassaolevista puistoista väylä pikaraitiotietä varten, mutta siitä ratkaisusta läheskään kaikki eivät pidä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Oikeat syyt siihen, miksi mitäkin on tehty, tietävät vain päätöksiä tehneet ihmiset. Ulkopuoliset eivät voi mitenkään tietää, mikä on ollut todellinen päätökseen johtanut syy, joten mitään faktoja ei voi esittää kuin päätöksiä itse tehneet.


Päätöksenteon osalta vain lautakuntien ja kaupunginhallituksen keskustelut eivät ole julkisia tietoja. Selvitykset ja päätökset ovat julkisia asiakirjoja. Arvioni perustan näihin faktoihin.

Kuka tahansa asioita seuraava ulkopuolinen voi todeta seuraavat asiat:
- Mitä päätöksiä on tehty ja mitä asioita on käsitelty
- Mitä selvityksiä on julkaistu
- Mistä asioista Helsingin seudun merkittävin päätöksentekoon painostaja Helsingin sanomat uutisoi ja miten se ottaa kantaa.

Lisäksi asiantunteva ulkopuolinen voi todeta selvityksistä, miten ne on laadittu, mitä asioita on painotettu ja mitä asioita on esitetty virheellisesti tai tarkoituksella vääristellen.

Voin lisäksi todeta, että tunnen useita eri puolueita edustavia Helsingin joukkoliikenteeseen vaikuttavia poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä, ja olen keskustellut heidän kanssaan asioista, joka toki vaikuttaa arvioihini.

----------


## late-

> Hakkaa kuitenkin kuutosen, 6,6 kilometriä ja 32 minuuttia, taitaa tehdä 12,5 km/h.


Lyhyehkö tuo sinun kuutosesi  :Smile:  Minun taulukossani lukee 7528 metriä suunnassa 1 ja 7604 metriä suunnassa 2. Toki HKL on saattanut epähomiossa mitata ratansa väärin.

Keskinopeus iltaruuhkassa on 13,4 ja 13,6 kilometriä tunnissa. Se on tosiaan naurettavan alhainen. Lähtökohtaisesti kuutosen nopeuden pitäisi minusta olla vähintään samaa tasoa kuin nelosen ja kympin ja niiden nopeustason pitäisi puolestaan olla noin 18 km/h.

Mutta ei voida sanoa, että kaikki asiat olisivat helppoja järjestää. Bulevardilla ollaan muun liikenteen seassa eikä sille voi oikein mitään poistamatta kaikkia pysäköintipaikkoja. Pysäköintipaikkojen täydellinen poistaminen ei puolestaan ole kovin realistinen vaihtoehto. Ennemmin ollaan valmiita maksamaan maanalaisista ratkaisuista.

----------


## jhaarni

> Lyhyehkö tuo sinun kuutosesi  Minun taulukossani lukee 7528 metriä suunnassa 1 ja 7604 metriä suunnassa 2. Toki HKL on saattanut epähomiossa mitata ratansa väärin.


Kiitos korjauksesta. Oma mittani oli reittioppaasta, ja sekin väärin katsottuna  :Sad: 

- janne

----------


## jhaarni

> Lisäksi asiantunteva ulkopuolinen voi todeta selvityksistä, miten ne on laadittu, mitä asioita on painotettu ja mitä asioita on esitetty virheellisesti tai tarkoituksella vääristellen.


Tuo on varmasti totta. Uskon kuitenkin, että juuri kukaan ihminen ei ole kykenevä täysin faktoihin perustuvaan ajatteluun, mukaanlukien allekirjoittanut. Meillä on jännittävä taipumus torjua uusia asioita ja häiritseviä faktoja tarvittaessa vaikka tehtailemalla omia "tosiasioita", jättämällä faktat kylmästi huomiotta tai kääntämällä keskustelun johonkin muuhun. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa hypoteettinen keskustelu: "Pikaratikka olisi metroa parempi ratkaisu pääkaupunkiseudulle" - "Niin mutta metro on pääkaupunkiseudun suosituin joukkoliikenneväline". Tämä ei ole välttämättä erityisen tarkoituksellista, vaan kovin inhimillistä. Lisäksi suurin osa ihmisistä uskoo mieluummin luotettavana pitämäänsä kaveria kuin sataa päinvastaista osoittavaa tutkimusta. 

Enkä väitä että nämä ongelmat vaivaavat ainoastaan "metroilijoita"  :Smile: 

Uusien ajatusten ajaminen vaatii kärsivällisyyttä ja sinnikästä mutta "rauhanomaista" lobbaamista. Ja sitä että muistaa välillä epäillä sitä omaakin agendaansa.

Hanlon's razor

- Janne

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> . Ja sitä että muistaa välillä epäillä sitä omaakin agendaansa.
> 
> Hanlon's razor


Kiitos hyvästä kommentista!

Kyllä tässä itsekin asiaansa epäilee, varsinkin mukavassa raskasraide- tai bussikyydissä. 

Olen myös itse käyttänyt usein iskulausetta: 
"Useammin tyhmien ratkaisujen selittäjänä on tyhmyys kuin salaliitto."

Tämä pätee valitettavana tosiasiana myös siihen miksi muualla toimiviksi todettuja joukkoliikenneratkaisuja on ollut hankala saada selvitettyä ja päätöksentekoon.

Tyhmyys on näet usein myös salaliittoa vahvempi vastustaja!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä tässä itsekin asiaansa epäilee...


Tuo on juuri ongelman ydin: kun pitää olla niitä omia asioita ts. ollaan niin julmetun fanaattisesti yhden asian miehiä. Kun katsotaan kylmänrauhallisesti ja neutraalisti suuria kokonaisuuksia, niin ei ole tarpeen sortua hengettömään eipäs - juupas -henkiseen, mustavalkoiseen vastakkainasetteluun. Olen kavereitani (ja muitakin henkilöitä) jo vuosikymmenet kehottanut siirtymään joko - tai -ajattelusta sekä - että -ajatteluun. Se helpottaisi kummasti... Ahdasmielisyys jos mikä on sitä "tyhmyyttä", josta todellakin olisi aika päästä täällä pohjoisillakin leveysasteilla eroon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuo on juuri ongelman ydin: kun pitää olla niitä omia asioita ts. ollaan niin julmetun fanaattisesti yhden asian miehiä.


Toki näin.

Mutta: nimenomaan kylmän rauhallisesti ja neutraalisti tarkastelee, osoittautuu, että Suomen ja myös Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikassa on tehty raskaita virheitä, joita halutaan jatkaa.

Se, mitä tarvitaan, on kriittinen suhtautuminen kaikkiin ratkaisuihin eli niiden etujen, haittojen ja kustannusten purkaminen moniulotteisesti.

Oma analyysini asioista on vain johtanut siihen, että busseille ja raskaalle raideliikenteelle - jotka sinänsä ovat mainioita joukkoliikennemuotoja - on varattu Suomessa rooleja joihin ne eivät mitenkään mahdu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oma analyysini asioista on vain johtanut siihen, että busseille ja raskaalle raideliikenteelle - jotka sinänsä ovat mainioita joukkoliikennemuotoja - on varattu Suomessa rooleja joihin ne eivät mitenkään mahdu.


Tuossa väitteessä on varmasti jonkin verran perää. Yhtenä syynä voisi nähdä ehkä sen, että joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan hyvin usein toisille ihmisille - suunnittelijat ja päätöksentekoon osallistuvat taitavat itse käyttää ensisijaisesti omaa autoa. Varmasti virheitäkin on tehty, mutta kuinka raskaita, sen suhteen arviot taitavat vaihdella.

----------


## petteri

Ja kaikki ratkaisut ovat aikansa lapsia. Helsingin metron rakennustapa on hyvin lähellä Pietaria. Pietarin metro oli Helsingin metron suunnitteluaikana maailman modernein joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. 

Jos Helsingin metro rakennettaisiin uusiksi, sen rakennustapa olisi Tapiola - Itäkeskus välillä hyvin lähellä nykyistä/suunniteltua. Kalusto olisi vaan kevyempää ja asemat hiukan lyhyempiä. Verkoston loppupäät olisivat varmaan aikalailla erilaiset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pietarin metro oli Helsingin metron suunnitteluaikana maailman modernein joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.


Kenen mukaan ja millä perusteilla? En keksi mikä olisi ollut Pietarin metrossa jollain lailla erinomaista ja uutta 1960-luvulla, jolloin maailmassa oli kymmeniä samanlaisia metroja.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussin matka-aika on venyvä käsite ja riippuu myös siitä onko ruuhka vai ihanteelliset olosuhteet kuten myöhään illalla. Kuljettajarahastus vaikuttaa matkanopeuteen myös aika kummasti.


Minusta Länsiväylän bussiliikenne osoittaa, miten hyvin tiheäkin bussiliikenne toimii, kun sen halutaan toimivan.

Osa linjoista ajaa myös Lauttasaaren kautta, ja tämä tarjonta taitaa vastata kysyntää. Valtaosa matkustajista on matkalla Lauttasaaren ohi, ja he ovat taatusti tyytyväisiä siitä, että ohi myös pääsevät.

Hanasaaren pysäkkihän on muuten vain liityntäliikennettä. Metron tapauksessa se on niin erinomaista! Mutta bussien tapauksessa, kun ei edes tarvitse kävellä ja vaihtaa tasoa vaan voi seistä samalla pysäkillä ja lyhyemmän aikaa kun metron kanssa menee kävelyyn, niin ei olekaan liityntä hyvä. :Icon Frown:  




> ...mutta reitin toinen pää on aina keskustassa, ellei ole kyseessä esikaupunkeja yhdistävä kehäyhteys kuten Tukholman Tvärbanan tai tuleva Jokeri, tai jos ei haluta tuottaa sellainen pakollinen vaihto raitiotiestä metroon kuten Tukholman Ropstenissa.


Keskustaan päättyvä seudun sisäinen joukkoliikenne on väärä ratkaisu. Siitä huolimatta, että täällä tätä harrastetaan.




> Pikaraitiotie Helsinginniemen kaltaisessa ahtaassa kivikaupungissa on mahdollista vain jos joko autot tai raitiotie laitetaan tunneliin, muuten se ei ole pikaraitiotie.


Maailman pisin raitiolinja, Karlsruhen S4, on pituudeltaan luokkaa 200 km ja kulkee Karlsruhen keskustan kävelykadun kautta. Molemmin puolin Karlsruhea linja ajaa rautatieradalla, jossa sen on pikajunaliikenteen vuoksi kuljettava täsmälleen eli parin minuutin sisällä laaditussa aikataulussaan. Kaupunkirakenteeltaan Karlsruhe on samanlainen kuin Helsinki.

Tietenkin kävelykadulla ajetaan hiljaisella nopeudella (15 km/h) ja pysäkkejä on tiheään. Niin pitääkin tehdä, kun optimoidaan matkustajien matka-aikaa, ei ainoastaan vaunun nopeutta.

On hyvä muistaa, että ihminen kävelee minuutissa noin 60-80 m, ratikka kävelykadulla ajaa minuutissa 250-300 m (4-5 kertaa nopeammin kuin kävely) ja tunneliliikenteessä ajetaan minuutissa 700-1000 m. Maan pinnalle pääsyyn kuluu 1-2 minuuttia ja maanalaisen asemien puoliväliin kävelyyn kuluu 5-8 min. matka-ajan kannalta Karlsruhen ratkaisu on paras - ja halvin.

Ehkäpä olisi syytä käsittää PIKAraitiotie siten, että se PIKA tulee kokonaismatka-ajasta ovelta ovelle. Siis kävelyyn kuluva aika mukaan laskettuna. Kuten oikeasti aina kaikkien matkojen kesto on - jopa automatkojen.

Karlsruhessa muuten on myös tunnelipuolue ja suunnitelma ratikoiden poistamisesta Kaiserstrassen kävelykadulta. Hanke ei vaan saa kannatusta. Kauppiaat vastustavat ja rahaa ei löydy, koska tunneli heikentäisi keskustan läpäisykykyä. Vaikka tunnelin idoijat ovat keksineet tunnelinsa siksi, että kaupungin läpi pitäisi saada enemmän vaunuja. Ilmeisesti vanha typerä luulo, että nopea = suurempi kapasiteetti. Niinhän asia ei ole.




> Helsingillä on riesana vielä nykyisten raitioteiden kapea raideleveys, jyrkät kaarresäteet ja tilaulottuman ja pysäkkien niukka mitoitus keskustassa joka vaikeuttaa vaunujen koon kasvattamista.


Raideleveydellä ja kaarresäteillä ei ole mitään merkitystä. Katuverkossa kaarresäteet ovat katuverkon mukaan, nopeudet riippuvat liikenneolosuhteista. Ei haittaa metrin raideleveys Tokion metroa eikä Japanin rautateitä ylipäätään. Miksi tätäkin perätöntä argumenttia aina vain toistetaan?

Vaunujen koko on Helsingissä pieni, samoin pysäkit lyhyitä. Kumpikaan ei johdu metrin raideleveydestä, vaan poliittisista valinnoista. Helsingissä on haluttu ajaa pienillä vaunuilla, jotta vuoroväli olisi lyhyt. Koska täällä uskotaan, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso koostuu vain kahdesta tekijästä, vuorovälistä ja nopeudesta. Kokemus muualta maailmasta ei tue tätä uskoa. Mutta kun meidän ennustelaskentamme ei ymmärrä mitään muita asioita...

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Helsingin metroa voitaisiin alkaa kehittää hiljakseen kevyempään suuntaan. 

Yksi askel voisi olla se, että Kallion kaupunginosa, jossa asuu 17 979 ja väestötiheys on noin 17 000, otettaisiin paremmin metroliikenteen varrelle. Rakennettaisiin asema Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten puoliväliin, Karhupuiston lähistölle. Tämä olisi nopein yhteys keskustaan, metroja kun menee useammin kuin 3-ratikoita ja busseja ja ne eivät jumittele ruuhkiin. Käyttäjiäkin löytyisi varmasti, kun Kallio on tiheästi rakennettua sinkkujen ja opiskelijoiden aluetta, joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on oletettavasti suuri. Asema olisi myös sopivasti vähän erillään Hämeentiestä, jotta se palvelisi eri väestöä kuin Haapaniemen bussipysäkki.

Mitä mieltä olette, olisiko kysyntää tällaiselle ajatusleikille: yhdessä yössä vaihdetaan metrojunien tilalle ratikat kapeammille kiskoille ja lisätään pysäkkejä tarpeen mukaan nykyisten väliin. Kyseessä olisi siis maanalainen pikaraitiotie. Nämä pikaratikat voisivat erota pääreitistä idässä kaikille merkittäville kerrostaloalueille. Osa niistä voisi kantakaupungilla lähteä Sörnäisistä Mäkelänkadulle Käpylän suuntaan, Pasilaa kohti Aleksis Kiven katua ja Töölön kautta keskustaan Helsinginkatua ja Mannerheimintietä. Muitakin reittejä voi visioida, mutta ei liene taloudellisesit järkevää tehdä kovin paljoa nousureikiä tunnelista maan pinnalle, joten erkanemiskohtia pääreitistä voisi olla muutama korkeintaan. Ehkä juuri Sörnäinen, sitten Rautatientorilta voitaisiin lähteä Eiran ja Ullanlinnan suuntiin. Ruoholahden suunta hoituukin nykyreitin turvin.

----------


## raidekaupunki

> Nyt en ollut ihan varma, oliko aiheesta jo ketjua perustettuna...
> 
> Hahmottelin hieman Helsingin metrolinjaa pikaraitiotienä. Ensimmäisenä olen piirtänyt haarat Itäkeskuksesta itään ja se näyttää tältä.
> 
> Sininen linja poikkeaa jossain kohtaa vähän huomaamatta Mellunmäen nykyhaarasta (paksu harmaa): Puotinharjussa se kulkee Turunlinnantietä pitkin, Kurkimäessä Karpalotietä. Ja nämä siis siksi, ettei hankalia asemia tarvitsisi.


Olen vasta keskusteluryhmän alkupäätä lukemassa, joten tiedä vielä viimeisintä versiota Itäkeskuksen alueen pikaratiotie-ehdotuksesta.

Ehdotuksessa on kuitenkin vakava puute: se on pieni laajennus nykyraideverkkoon, kun sen pitäisi olla osa Itäalueen aiotusta kokonaisverkosta. 
Tarkoitan, että ensin pitäisi hahmotella suurinpiirtein tärkeimmät raidelinjat, ja vasta sen jälkeen melko tarkka kuvaus paikallisesta raideverkosta. 

Itäkeskuksen alueella kulkevien pääraidelinjojen pitäisi olla:
Kamppi - Vuosaari - Porvoo -linjaKehä I:n linja

Kamppi - Vuosaari - Porvoo -raidelinja olisi sitäpaitsi runkolinja, koska se on liian pitkä, jotta siinä olisi pysäkit puolen kilometrin välein, mikä on taas paikallisraidelinjalle tyypillistä. Niinpä runkoraidelinja tarvitsee tuekseen ainakin yhden paikallisraidelinjan, jotta raideliikenteestä tulisi riittävän kattava.

----------


## PNu

> Olen myös itse käyttänyt usein iskulausetta: 
> "Useammin tyhmien ratkaisujen selittäjänä on tyhmyys kuin salaliitto."


Tyhmiltä vaikuttavat ratkaisut saattavat oikeasti olla hyvinkin viisaita. Usein kysymys lienee siitä, ettei itse tiedä kaikkia päätösten taustalla vaikuttavia tekijöitä ja siksi erehtyy tarkastelemaan asioita liian suppeasta näkökulmasta. 

Esimerkiksi busseja voitanee nykyään pitää ainoana liikennemuotona, joka toimii myös poikkeusoloissa ja jonka avulla on mahdollista evakuoida nopeasti suuria ihmisjoukkoja. Metro taas lienee pikaraitioteitä turvallisempi vaihtoehto, koska busseja jää yhä merkittävä määrä liityntälinjoille. En pitäisi mahdottomana, että myös tämän kaltaisia kysymyksiä mietitään päätöksiä tehtäessä, vaikka kukaan ei sano sitä ääneen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi busseja voitanee nykyään pitää ainoana liikennemuotona, joka toimii myös poikkeusoloissa ja jonka avulla on mahdollista evakuoida nopeasti suuria ihmisjoukkoja. Metro taas lienee pikaraitioteitä turvallisempi vaihtoehto, koska busseja jää yhä merkittävä määrä liityntälinjoille. En pitäisi mahdottomana, että myös tämän kaltaisia kysymyksiä mietitään päätöksiä tehtäessä, vaikka kukaan ei sano sitä ääneen.


En ymmärrä miksi asioista ei voi puhua niiden oikeilla nimillä. Jos halutaan evakuointisyistä ylläpítää bussiliikennettä siksi, että on busseja evakuoinnin tarpeisiin, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa metrotunneleita väestönsuojiksi, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa kallista tieliikenneajoneuvoille sopivaa raitiotierataa hälytysajoneuvoja varten, mikä estää sanomasta niin?

En keksi muuta syytä kuin että nämä syyt eivät ole todellisia tai ei haluta, että niistä maksetaan siltä momentilta kuin pitää. Ja tämä on ihmisten ja poliittisten päättäjien petkuttamista. Kansakunnan turvallisuus ei vaarannu totuuden puhumisesta, mutta se voi vaarantua rahojen haaskaamisesta jonnin joutavaan.

Lisäksi voi sanoa, että tällainen valehtelu johtaa ennen pitkää näiden tarkoitusten tyrehtymiseen. Bussiliikenne, metroliikenne tai raitioliikenne lakkaa tai ei lisäänny, koska se näyttää liian kalliilta, kun sille sälytetään muiden asioiden kustannuksia.

Eli jos esim. halutaan tunnelimetro Espooseen sekä liityntäliikenne, laskettakoon vaikka TramWestin ja tunnelimetron investoinnin ja ylläpidon kustannusten erotus, jonka valtio sitten pulittaa väestnsuojelun määrärahoista. Lisäksi maksettakoon korvausta pitenevistä ja hankaloituvista matkoista siksi, että näin tapahtuu väestönsuojelun syistä. Poliittiset päättäjät voivat sitten perustaa päätöksensä todellisiin perusteisiin ja päättä siitä, paljonko rahaa pannaan väestönsuojeluun. Ja siten tiedetään, ettei joukkoliikenne ole tolkuttoman kallista, vaan väestönsuojelu.

Eikä myöskään synny perustetta rakentaa autoteitä länsimetron hinnalla, koska ei ole sitä periaatetta, että yhtä paljon kuin pannaan rahaa väestönsuojeluun pannaan myös tierakentamiseen.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> En ymmärrä miksi asioista ei voi puhua niiden oikeilla nimillä. Jos halutaan evakuointisyistä ylläpítää bussiliikennettä siksi, että on busseja evakuoinnin tarpeisiin, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa metrotunneleita väestönsuojiksi, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa kallista tieliikenneajoneuvoille sopivaa raitiotierataa hälytysajoneuvoja varten, mikä estää sanomasta niin?


Sanoppa se. Ilmeisesti väestönsuojeluun ja turvallisuuteen liittyvät kysymykset vain ovat tabu. Näkeehän tämän Nato-keskustelustakin, jossa pohditaan lähinnä, onko keskustelua syytä käydä.

Kommenttini varsinainen tarkoitus ei kuitenkaan ollut väittää, että liikennepoliittisia valintoja oikeasti tehtäisiin väestönsuojelun näkökulmasta. Tarkoitin tämän esimerkiksi siitä, että päätöksien taustalla voi olla muitakin (rationaalisia) syitä kuin julkisuuteen kerrotut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ymmärrä miksi asioista ei voi puhua niiden oikeilla nimillä. Jos halutaan evakuointisyistä ylläpítää bussiliikennettä siksi, että on busseja evakuoinnin tarpeisiin, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa metrotunneleita väestönsuojiksi, mikä estää sanomasta niin? Jos halutaan rakentaa kallista tieliikenneajoneuvoille sopivaa raitiotierataa hälytysajoneuvoja varten, mikä estää sanomasta niin?


Poikkeusoloina voidaan myös pitää myrskyjä, tulvia ja muita luonnonkatastrofeja, jotka voivat katkaista sähkönsaannin sekä toisaaalta myös ihmisten aiheuttamat poikkeusolot kuten lakot. 

Varsinkin viimeksimainituista ei viitsitä aina puhua koska se voi herättää närää eräissä piireissä. Jos joukkoliikennepaletti koostu mahdollisimman monesta komponentista, ja samaan ammattiliittoon kuuluvat tavalisesti vain yhtä kulkuneuvotyyppiä kuljettavat, niin mahdollinen lakko ei silloin pysäytä kaikkea joukkoliikennettä. 




> Eli jos esim. halutaan tunnelimetro Espooseen sekä liityntäliikenne, laskettakoon vaikka TramWestin ja tunnelimetron investoinnin ja ylläpidon kustannusten erotus, jonka valtio sitten pulittaa väestnsuojelun määrärahoista. Lisäksi maksettakoon korvausta pitenevistä ja hankaloituvista matkoista siksi, että näin tapahtuu väestönsuojelun syistä. Poliittiset päättäjät voivat sitten perustaa päätöksensä todellisiin perusteisiin ja päättä siitä, paljonko rahaa pannaan väestönsuojeluun. Ja siten tiedetään, ettei joukkoliikenne ole tolkuttoman kallista, vaan väestönsuojelu.


Eiköhän sen tunnelimetron rakentamisen ensisijainen syy on, että maanpäällisen kunnollisen ja nopean, metron palvelukykyä vastaavan radan rakentaminen niin etelä-Espooseen kuin länsi-Helsinkiinkin vie tilaa. Jos oltaisiin oltu liikkeellä 1970-80 luvulla, sitä tilaa olisi ollut helpompi järjestää. Metroa voi toki myöhemmin jatkaa Matinkylästä tai Tapiolasta muihin suuntiin light-rail -tekniikalla kun se tulee ajankohtaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varsinkin viimeksimainituista ei viitsitä aina puhua koska se voi herättää närää eräissä piireissä. Jos joukkoliikennepaletti koostu mahdollisimman monesta komponentista, ja samaan ammattiliittoon kuuluvat tavalisesti vain yhtä kulkuneuvotyyppiä kuljettavat, niin mahdollinen lakko ei silloin pysäytä kaikkea joukkoliikennettä.


Tähän voisin vastata nimimerkillä "Kokemusta on". Kun on HKL:n lakko ja täältä idästä ei muulla pääse kuin HKL:n metrolla, niin sitten täältä ei pääse millään. Ja siihen sekasotkuun riittää vain metroliikenteen lakko, sillä eihän seudulta löydy enää korvaavaa bussikapasiteettia.




> Eiköhän sen tunnelimetron rakentamisen ensisijainen syy on, että maanpäällisen kunnollisen ja nopean, metron palvelukykyä vastaavan radan rakentaminen niin etelä-Espooseen kuin länsi-Helsinkiinkin vie tilaa.


Espoon kaavoituksessa on kyllä säilytetty pintametrolinjan ura ja se on siellä edelleenkin. Eikä RaideYVA:ssakaan väitetty, että pinta- tai tunneliratkaisu vaikuttaisi metrojunien nopeuteen.

Minun epäilykseni on, että haluttiin vain saada töitä louhintateollisuudelle. Mutta kuten eilen prof. Antti Talvitie sanoi Otaniemen Liikennelaboratorion 40-vuotisjuhlassa, tuotantoresurssien käyttö tarpeettomaan tuotantoon ei suinkaan ole yhteiskunnan edun mukaista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän voisin vastata nimimerkillä "Kokemusta on". Kun on HKL:n lakko ja täältä idästä ei muulla pääse kuin HKL:n metrolla, niin sitten täältä ei pääse millään. Ja siihen sekasotkuun riittää vain metroliikenteen lakko, sillä eihän seudulta löydy enää korvaavaa bussikapasiteettia.


Eivätkö Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy ja HKL (metro ja raitiotiet) ole jo eri työnantajia ja niiden kuskit kuulu eri liittoihin? Metron lakon kohdalla ajettaisiin todennäköisesti korvaavia busseja yöbussien linjatunnuksin, mutta tungosta varman olisi. 

YTV-alueella ovat lakossa aina joko bussit tai junat, harvemmin molemmat, eli jollain on aina päässyt johonkin jos on ollut kärsivällinen. 




> Espoon kaavoituksessa on kyllä säilytetty pintametrolinjan ura ja se on siellä edelleenkin. Eikä RaideYVA:ssakaan väitetty, että pinta- tai tunneliratkaisu vaikuttaisi metrojunien nopeuteen.


Osittain on ja osittain ei. Alkuperäiset 60-70-luvun metrovaraukset kulkivat osittain eri paikoista kuin minne sitä aiotaan nyt rakentaa. Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Niittymaa väli on rakennettu aika totaalisesti tukkoon. Aikoinaan Espoon kaupunki myi Nokialle pääkonttoritontin 80-luvulla suoraan metrovarauksen päältä ihan provosoidaakseen Helsinkiä. 

Niittymaan ja Matinkylän välillä saattaisi pätkiä alkuperäisestä pintametrovarauksesta olla vapaina muutta ne ovat niin lyhyitä että ei ole merkitystä. Matinkylän länsi- ja pohjoispuolella olisi sitten ainakin toistaiseksi tilaa maanpäälliselle radalle. 




> Minun epäilykseni on, että haluttiin vain saada töitä louhintateollisuudelle. Mutta kuten eilen prof. Antti Talvitie sanoi Otaniemen Liikennelaboratorion 40-vuotisjuhlassa, tuotantoresurssien käyttö tarpeettomaan tuotantoon ei suinkaan ole yhteiskunnan edun mukaista.


Mielenkiintoisa teoria. Mistä muusta niissä juhlissa puhuttiin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Tähän voisin vastata nimimerkillä "Kokemusta on". Kun on HKL:n lakko ja täältä idästä ei muulla pääse kuin HKL:n metrolla, niin sitten täältä ei pääse millään. Ja siihen sekasotkuun riittää vain metroliikenteen lakko, sillä eihän seudulta löydy enää korvaavaa bussikapasiteettia.


Itäväylä ja Kehä I lienevät aika tukossa, kun koko Itä-Helsinki haluaa päästä aamulla pois sieltä. Samoin tungosta taitaa olla lentoaseman 519-bussissa ja Jokerissa kun ihmiset suuntaavat kohti kaupunkirataa vaihtaakseen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivätkö Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy ja HKL (metro ja raitiotiet) ole jo eri työnantajia ja niiden kuskit kuulu eri liittoihin? Metron lakon kohdalla ajettaisiin todennäköisesti korvaavia busseja yöbussien linjatunnuksin, mutta tungosta varman olisi.


Kyllä, nyt on. Viime lakon aikaan olivat vielä yhtä. Mutta se lakko taisikin olla sitä vastaan, että ne erotetaan. Liitto on kyllä varmaan sama, vaikka työnantaja on eri, mutta en tätä kyllä tiedä. HKL:n ja STA:n kuljettajilla oli kuitenkin eri sopimukset ennen HeLB Oy -aikaa.




> Osittain on ja osittain ei. Alkuperäiset 60-70-luvun metrovaraukset kulkivat osittain eri paikoista kuin minne sitä aiotaan nyt rakentaa. Keilaniemi-Otaniemi-Tapiola-Niittymaa väli on rakennettu aika totaalisesti tukkoon. Aikoinaan Espoon kaupunki myi Nokialle pääkonttoritontin 80-luvulla suoraan metrovarauksen päältä ihan provosoidaakseen Helsinkiä.


Espoon yleiskaavassa varaukset ovat kyllä pysyneet jokseenkin ennallaan, myös maakuntakaava edellyttää niitä. Nokian tontti aiheutti nyt sitten sen, että halusivat pistää pintavaihtoehdon Länsiväylän eteläpuolelle. Mutta sekin taisi olla tarkoitushakuista niin päin, että saatiin se näyttämään ihan hirveältä, jotta saatiin päätös täystunnelista. Eihän näet suinkaan ole mahdotonta, että metro tulisi tunnelissa Keilaniemen ja Nokian ali mutta olisi pinnassa muualla.

Mutta ylipäätään seudulla kaavoitus on liikenneasioiden kannalta hyvin typerää. Tiehankkeille kuten keskustatunnelille pidetään kaavoissa tilaa, vaikkei missään olisi niistä sovittukaan. Sen sijaan järkeviä joukkoliikenteen tiloja tukitaan oikein väkisin. Viimeksi viime viikolla KS-lautakunta teki tulpan keskelle Lehtisaarta, ettei vaan mahtuisi ratikan raiteita Kuusisaarentien viereen. Perusteluissa oikein vielä selitettiin, että voi kaventaa liikenneuraa, kun ei leveää tilaa tarvita.

Ei ymmärretä edes sitä, että vaikka kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat metrotunnelit louhittaisiin, silti ei pintaliikenne koskaan poistu.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Viimeksi viime viikolla KS-lautakunta teki tulpan keskelle Lehtisaarta, ettei vaan mahtuisi ratikan raiteita Kuusisaarentien viereen. Perusteluissa oikein vielä selitettiin, että voi kaventaa liikenneuraa, kun ei leveää tilaa tarvita.


Mikäs tulppa Lövöön tehtiin? Itse olin ajatellut, että Kuusisaari-Lehtisaari-yhteys olisi optimaalinen ratikka-tiedelinjalle tms. puolittain poikittaiselle linjalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikäs tulppa Lövöön tehtiin? Itse olin ajatellut, että Kuusisaari-Lehtisaari-yhteys olisi optimaalinen ratikka-tiedelinjalle tms. puolittain poikittaiselle linjalle.


Asiahan selviää tietenkin yksityiskohtaisesti esityslistasta. Mutta tässä tiivistelmä:

Lehtisaaren keskellä on tällä hetkellä ostari ja sen kohdalla valo-ohjattu risteys Kuusisaarentiellä. Kuusisaarentielle on pidetty kaavoissa tähän asti levennysvaraa. Nyt kuitenkin tähän mainittuun risteykseen on asemaavassa sijoitettu rakennus, joka saa tulla aivan kiinni nykyisiin tienreunoihin. Näkyvyyskin huononee. Rakennus katkaisee nyt Kuusisaarentien eteläpuolella oleva levennysvaran, jonka käyttöä raititotieksi oli jopa yhdessä asukaslausunnossa ehdotettu.

Antero

----------


## jpe

Vastaan nyt suunnitelmistani saamiin kommentteihin monta sivua myöhässä, mutta minkäs teet. Kiitoksia kaikille hyvästä ja rakentavasta kommenteista, erityisesti Anterolle jatkon vinkeistä.




> Kynnys raitiolinjan ulottamiseksi metrolle asti on kuitenkin hyvin korkealla, saattaisihan se merkitä samalla metron matkustajamäärien laskua. Tämä taitaisi olla ajankohtaista vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun sipoolaiset täyttäisivät metron niin, että korvaavaa tarjontaa olisi pakko järjestää. Vai voisivatko ne 40-50 000 sipoolaista edes täyttää sen?


Mitäs jos täytettäisiin ne metrot sitten autoilijoilla? =)

Tai siis, tietenkin he saisivat halutessaan astua myös ratikan kyytiin, mutta tuomalla raidejoukkoliikenne ihmisten lähelle - ja tekemällä joukkoliikenteestä muutenkin houkuttelevaa - saadaan monet autot jäämään talliin. Tähän Antero itse asiassa taisikin jo vastata melko hyvin, joten ei siitä sen enempää.




> Ortoilmakuva on erinomaisen hyvä suunnittelupohja, koska siitä näkee kaikkia karttoja selkeämmin rakennukset ja muun maankäytön. Jos yhden vinkin annan, niin piirrä jokaisen pysäkin yhteyteen ympyrä, jonka säde kuvaa kohtuullista kävelyetäisyyttä. Se havainnollistaa hyvin pysäkkien siajinnin mielekkyyttä.


Harmi kyllä, en tullut tuota ajatelleeksi työtä tehdessäni. Jälkikäteen menee vaikeaksi, koska muutin kuvakokoa kuvankäsittelyohjelmalla, enkä enää muista tarkalleen mikä on lopullisen kuvan suhde alkuperäiseen Google Satellitesta napattuun kuvakaappaukseen. Olen jatkossa huolellisempi.




> Meidän molempien malleissa homma perustuu aikalailla olemassa olevaan katuverkkoon. Itse kun tutkailin tuota meidän Konalantietä, ja tein siitä jo "profiilipiirroksetkin" nähdäkseni miten ratikat mahtuisivat kadulle (vähän joutuu pysäkkien kohdalla leventämään jos haluaa että jäljelle jäävien bussien ohi pääsee), aloin miettiä tuota nopeuskysymystä. Kyllähän noilla linjoilla aina vähintään samaan nopeuteen päästään kuin bussit, mutta enemmänkin kelpaisi - ja se vaatisi kai mahdollisimman paljon omia maastokäytäviä? Niitähän on sitten ikävä ruveta vetämään virkistysalueiden läpi..


Oma suunnitelmani voi olla paikoin epäselvä, mutta jos katsoit tarkkaan, saatoit huomata, että olen paikka paikoin piirtänyt linjauksen jonkin tärkeän kulkuväylän _viereen_, en keskelle. Näin on asian laita esimerkiksi sormimallissa Tulisuontiellä Roihuvuoresta itään. Jos rata vielä eristettäisiin esimerkiksi pensasaidoilla lenkkeilypoluista ja autoteista, voisi ratikka huristella häiriöittä.

Mitä tulee maastokäytävöintiin, en usko sen olevan minkäänlainen maisemallinen haitta, jos se vain osataan tehdä oikein. Olet varmasti TramWestin sivuillakin nähnyt tämän kuvan Freiburgista. Edes Suomen viheralueaktivisteilta en odottaisi valituksia.

----------


## late-

> Niittymaan ja Matinkylän välillä saattaisi pätkiä alkuperäisestä pintametrovarauksesta olla vapaina muutta ne ovat niin lyhyitä että ei ole merkitystä.


Kyllä pintametrovaraus on ihan paikallaan heti Tapiolan länsipuolelta alkaen. Kaavakartan ja ilmakuvien avulla tai maastossa kävelemällä sen löytää helposti. Toki huomattava pätkä tästä pintametrosta olisi käytännössä sillalla ja varaus on tehty sen mukaisesti.

Pintametrolle ei ole jätetty tilaa Tapiolan ja Otaniemen alueilla, joilla ratkaisu ei olisi maisemallisestikaan hyväksyttävä, mutta Keilaniemen seutuvilta varaukset jatkuvat taas.

----------


## jpe

> Kyllä pintametrovaraus on ihan paikallaan heti Tapiolan länsipuolelta alkaen. Kaavakartan ja ilmakuvien avulla tai maastossa kävelemällä sen löytää helposti. Toki huomattava pätkä tästä pintametrosta olisi käytännössä sillalla ja varaus on tehty sen mukaisesti.
> 
> Pintametrolle ei ole jätetty tilaa Tapiolan ja Otaniemen alueilla, joilla ratkaisu ei olisi maisemallisestikaan hyväksyttävä, mutta Keilaniemen seutuvilta varaukset jatkuvat taas.


Kysyn, koska itse en ole kokonaisuudessaan tuota raide YVA:a kahlannut läpi, että onko siellä joku hyväkin perustelu sille, ettei metroa voida edes osittain laittaa kulkemaan päivänvalossa? Ehkä pintametron linjaus on perujaan wanhemmilta kevytmetroajoilta?

Ihan perusmatkustajan kannalta harmi, että mennään koko matka tunnelissa. Etenkin Koivusaari-Keilaniemi -akselilla maisemat metrosta olisivat voineet olla niinkin hienot, että Helsinki olisi päätynyt tälle listalle. Tuollaisia asioitahan ei tietenkään joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa pidetä tärkeimpinä, mutta metron yleisen statuksen ja houkuttelevuuden kannalta pintalinjaus olisi kyllä ollut parempi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ihan perusmatkustajan kannalta harmi, että mennään koko matka tunnelissa. Etenkin Koivusaari-Keilaniemi -akselilla maisemat metrosta olisivat voineet olla niinkin hienot, että Helsinki olisi päätynyt tälle listalle.


Vai olisiko sittenkin niin päin, että silloin tällöin kulkevan kannalta pintaratkaisu upeine maisemineen olisi tunnelia voimakkaasti innostavampi? Päivittäin samaa matkaa sahaava ei ehkä sittenkään maisemia niin paljon jaksa katsella, vaan ehkä lukee lehteä tai muuten vaan torkkuu. Ja näin pimeään vuodenaikaan sitä on "täysin tunnelissa" muutenkin.
Itse olisin - olen tämän jo aiemminkin todennut - toivonut kompromissia niin, että ainakin osan linjauksesta olisi annettu mennä pintaratana. Mutta kun ei, niin ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysyn, koska itse en ole kokonaisuudessaan tuota raide YVA:a kahlannut läpi, että onko siellä joku hyväkin perustelu sille, ettei metroa voida edes osittain laittaa kulkemaan päivänvalossa? Ehkä pintametron linjaus on perujaan wanhemmilta kevytmetroajoilta?


Perusteena on, että pintametro on laskettu tunnelimetroa kalliimmaksi ja pintametron väitetään pilaavan Keilaniemen ja Koivusaaren välisen maiseman.

Itse kysyn maisemasta, että kenelle sitä säästetään? Ainakaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille maisemalla ei ole enää tunnelimetron aikana mitään arvoa, vaan heidän maisemansa on täydellisesti pilattu. Autoilijoita eivät enää kiusaa edes bussien näkeminen. Mutta ehkä heidän maisemansa olisikin ollut pilalla, kun he lähes seisovat jonossa ja metro hurahtaa ohi. Pintametron matkustajien maiseman suurin pilaaja olisi tietenkin Länsiväylä ja sen autot. Sillä metrosta sen ruuhkan ja tien viemän tilan näkisi toisin kuin tiellä kulkevasta bussista.

RaideYVA ei mainitse mitään siitä, mitä tuolle maisemalle merkitsee Koivusaaren rakentaminen merentäyttöineen.

Kustannuksista voi kysyä, miten todellisia ne ovatkaan. Itämetro on rakennettu pinnalle kustannussyistä. Nyt betonista on tullut kalliimpaa kuin reikä kalliossa. Kiintoisa ero on myös siinä, että Kombin pintarata maksaa puolet vähemmän kuin raskasmetron pintarata, vaikka molempien suorityskyky RaideYVA:ssa on sama.

Minun ilkeä arvioni on, että tunnelivaihtoehto on haluttu muista syistä kuin niistä jotka on kerrottu. Julkisuutta varten on sitten täytynyt keksiä julkisuutta kestäviä syitä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Nähtyäni Kölnin hienon Stadtbahn-järjestelmän toimivuuden olen tullut siihen lopputulokseen, että sen mallin mukainen systeemi olisi kaikkein toimivin myos täällä meillä. Se muototuu tilanteen mukaan katuratikasta aina täysiveriseksi ja maanalaiseksi metroksi. Tarvittaessa se on jopa paikallisjuna välillä Köln-Bonn (linja 18), jossa käyttää vanhaa KVB:n rautatielinjaa, joka on modernisoitu pikaraitiotieksi.

Suosittelen kaikille asiasta kiinnostuneille tutustumista Saksan ja muihin Keski-Euroopan laadukkaisiin ratikkakapunkeihin. Se avaa silmät!

----------


## Compact

> Ihan perusmatkustajan kannalta harmi, että mennään koko matka tunnelissa.


Toistan taas - suurta nautinnollista mielihyvää tuntien - aiemmin jo täällä jossain mainitsemani hämmästykseni siitä, että miksi kaksituhattaluvulla "paras" liikennemuoto on joukkoliikennematkustajien viemäröinti maanalle pimeyteen.

Viemärithän kuuluvat rotille! Ne liikkuvat mielellään viemäreissä. Miksi  eteläespoolaiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät pitää tulevaisuudessa uuden Etelä-Espoon liikennemonopolin eli metron matkustajina siirtää paikkakunnalta toiselle pimeissä louhituissa luolissaan Helsingin ytimestä omiin lähiöihinsä? Yleisesti metrorautatiet louhitaan maanalle vain yksinomaan ja pelkästään tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa, eli en ymmärrä hitustakaan miksi Länsi-Helsingin/Itä-Espoon liitosalueilla jatketaan samaa keskustan alittavaa rataa maanalla. Ehkä Espoossa ei ole mitään nähtävää junan ikkunasta: siellähän on jossain ne pääkaupunkiseudun kaatopaikatkin, rumia betonilähiöitä, moottoritien ramppeja, yliahtaasti rakennettuja omakotitalotontteja (rintamamiestontista saa kaksi rivariyhtiötä), loskaisia kujasia ja maaltamuuttaneita hörhöjä, jotka ovat muuttaneet mummolle lähetettävän kortin mukaan "helsinkiin".

No, muistutukseksi vielä mitä nyt on olemassa tai sovittu, eli viemärirottien alueet:

-HKL/M nykyistä maanalaista metrorataa on Sörnäisistä Ruoholahteen jonkin verran yli neljä kilometriä. Ei hurjasti, vain olennainen kivikaupungin alitus.

-Uutta Hki+Epo/M metrorataa Ruoholahdesta Matinkylään ja se on kaikki täysin käsittämättömästi umpitunnelissa eli tehden noin 13,4 km. Ajattele: sama matka kuin Hakaniemestä Vuosaareen tai Mellunmäkeen koko matka pimeää tunnelin seinää!

Vanhastaan on ryhdikkäällä RHK:lla lisäksi olemassa Helsingin seudulla tunnelirataa taitavasti VR:n hoitamalla M-linjalla Malminkartanossa peräti 230 metriä.

En siis pidä joutavanpäiväisestä viemäröinnistä - happea ja päivänvaloa, pliis! Liikenneväline saa olla leveäraiteinen sähköjuna eli metro tai tarvittaessa ohuempaankin liikennevirtaan sopeutuvampi kaikkialla maailmassa tunnustettu raitiovaunu pikaisena versiona.

----------


## jpe

> Perusteena on, että pintametro on laskettu tunnelimetroa kalliimmaksi ja pintametron väitetään pilaavan Keilaniemen ja Koivusaaren välisen maiseman.


Kalleuteen en osaa juurikaan kantaa ottaa. Ehkäpä metron vuoronperäinen nosteleminen ja pudottaminen ilmaradan ja syvätunnelin välillä on se, joka siitä kallista tekee. Ja voihan esteettisyydestä ja käyttäjilleen viihtyisästä joukkoliikenteestä maksaa, käytetään sitä rahaa täällä paljon turhempaankin.




> Itse kysyn maisemasta, että kenelle sitä säästetään?


Niinpäniin. Jos se kuuluu kaupunkilaisille, niin silloin se kuuluu joukkoliikennematkustajille. Sitä paitsi, onhan siinä jo Länsiväylä, leveä ja kohiseva motari, jota tuskin monikaan pitää kauniina. 

Muutenkin Helsingissä tuntuu tämä luonnonmaisemien suojelu menevän aivan liiallisuuksiin. Tai sitten maisemansuojelukorttilla voidaan kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelussa tehdä tai jättää tekemättä ihan mitä vain, todellisten motiivien ollessa ihan muualla. Hyvinhän tiedetään luonnonmaisemien olevan suomalaisille niin pyhiä, että joka ikinen on täysin voimaton maisemansuojelukortin edessä.

En kuitenkaan ymmärrä tuota viemärivertausta. Eiköhän joukkoliikenne viety aikoinaan maan alle ihan sen takia, ettei pinnalta löytynyt enää tilaa. Maan alla ruuhkien ali päästään hujauksessa. Onhan Helsingin metro korttelikaupungin alueella ihan viisas ratkaisu, joskin rata olisi saanut olla kevyempi ja asemia muutama enemmän.

----------


## Compact

> En kuitenkaan ymmärrä tuota viemärivertausta..


En minäkään ymmärrä tuota viemärivertausta.



> Eiköhän joukkoliikenne viety aikoinaan maan alle ihan sen takia, ettei pinnalta löytynyt enää tilaa.


Siitähän tässä on juuri kysymys, eli vielä vähemmän sitä ymmärrän. Kerro tarkemmin vapaasti omin ajatuksin miksi näin tullaankaan tekemään Etelä-Espoossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vanhastaan on ryhdikkäällä RHK:lla lisäksi olemassa Helsingin seudulla tunnelirataa taitavasti VR:n hoitamalla M-linjalla Malminkartanossa peräti 230 metriä.


Pisara tuonee melkoisen muutoksen tuohonkin asiaan. Mikäli se toteutuu. Toivottavasti toteutuu. No sitä en vanno, olisiko mainittu väylä enää RHK:n alainen ja kuka operaattori sillä sitten lopulta ajaisi, mutta siis nykyisien lähijunien seuraajat Pisaralla tietenkin kulkisivat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisara tuonee melkoisen muutoksen tuohonkin asiaan. Mikäli se toteutuu. Toivottavasti toteutuu. No sitä en vanno, olisiko mainittu väylä enää RHK:n alainen ja kuka operaattori sillä sitten lopulta ajaisi, mutta siis nykyisien lähijunien seuraajat Pisaralla tietenkin kulkisivat.


Tästä keskustelusta tunneleiden kauheudesta on unohdettu myös Marja-rata jolle on suunniteltu aika monta kilometriä pitkä tunneli myös. Minkähänlaisen Suomi-kuvan maahan saapuvat lentomatkustajat saisivat kun tuhansien järvien sijaan joutuu junamatkalla tuijottaa tunnelinseinää minuuttikaupalla? Voi kauheaa!

Puhumattakaan kaukoliikenneradoista. Jämsänkosken ja Jyväskylän välillä on monta pitkää tunnelia.  En valitettavasti seurannut Keskisuomalainen-lehteä silloin kun rataa rakennettiin 70-luvulla, mutta kyllä sitä tunnelirataa on varmaan vastustettu runsasväkisen kansanliikkeen voimin!

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kalleuteen en osaa juurikaan kantaa ottaa. Ehkäpä metron vuoronperäinen nosteleminen ja pudottaminen ilmaradan ja syvätunnelin välillä on se, joka siitä kallista tekee.


Itse kuvittelisin länsimetron tunneliin rakentamisen johtuvan juuri tästä. 

Ainoa pätkä jossa metron olisi minun mielestäni perusteltua kulkea ulkoilmassa on Keilaniemi-Lauttasaari, juuri maisemien vuoksi. Muualla (Keilaniemi-Tapiola) pintaradalle ei ole yhtenäistä varausta enää, ja loppupätkä Matinkylään se jouduttaisiin rakentamaan kalliina ilmaratana, ja toisaalta maanpäälistä varausta halutaan todennäköisesti käyttää rakentamiseen joskus tulevaisuudessa. Pinta- ja ilmaratametrosta aiheutuu myös jonkun verran melua mikä ei olisi lähellä olevien asukkaiden mieleen. 

Maanalaisen metron suurin haitta mielestäni on että asemat tulevat kalliimmaksi rakentaa ja sisäänkäyntejä on siksi korkeintaan kaksi, joskus vain yksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Junantuoma

> Minun epäilykseni on, että haluttiin vain saada töitä louhintateollisuudelle. Mutta kuten eilen prof. Antti Talvitie sanoi Otaniemen Liikennelaboratorion 40-vuotisjuhlassa, tuotantoresurssien käyttö tarpeettomaan tuotantoon ei suinkaan ole yhteiskunnan edun mukaista.


Ei pidä unohtaa, että kalliomurske on nykyaikana arvotavaraa. Tunnelista louhittuna epäilemättä kalliimpaa kuin avokalliosta saatava, mutta säästänee valitusruljanssilta, jolloin rakentamaan päästään nopeammin. Tämä selittänee myös Savion tunnelin.

Pääkaupunkiseudulla ja lähistöllä jäljellä olevien kallioitten louhiminen on herättänyt paikallisten asukkaitten vastustuksen, viimeksi alkusyksyllä oli Hesarissa juttua Tuusulasta, jossa muuan sorakeisarina tunnettu kansanedustaja haluaa avata louhoksen. 

Murskeen tarve lähivuosina on varsin suuri Helsingissä ainakin näillä asuinkäyttöön muutettavilla satama-alueilla, jossa joudutaan tekmään isoja maanvaihtotöitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pääkaupunkiseudulla ja lähistöllä jäljellä olevien kallioitten louhiminen on herättänyt paikallisten asukkaitten vastustuksen, viimeksi alkusyksyllä oli Hesarissa juttua Tuusulasta, jossa muuan sorakeisarina tunnettu kansanedustaja haluaa avata louhoksen. 
> 
> Murskeen tarve lähivuosina on varsin suuri Helsingissä ainakin näillä asuinkäyttöön muutettavilla satama-alueilla, jossa joudutaan tekmään isoja maanvaihtotöitä.


Tuo on kieltämättä huomionarvoinen seikka. Erään lähisukulaiseni "takapihalle" itä-Uudellamaalla mienattiin kanssa perustaa kalliomurskaamo 1990-luvulla. Hanke saatiin estettyä paikallisen kansanliikken ansiosta joka hammastikulla ja juristien avulla tonki kunnan papereita ja löysi muotovirheitä lupakäsittelystä, ja kallio on saanut olla rauhassa 15 vuotta. 

Mutta sitä murketta menee kuitenkin valtava määrä eri hankkeisiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pinta- ja ilmaratametrosta aiheutuu myös jonkun verran melua mikä ei olisi lähellä olevien asukkaiden mieleen.


Tämä on myös tunnelissa olevan raiteen haitta. Runkomelu säteilee kalliossa luokkaa 20-30 metriä. Tämä siis sen mukaan, miten suuri melu päätetään hyväksyä eli minkälaiseen meluhaittaan asukkaat pakotetaan suostumaan.

Runkomelun estämiseen on panostettu mm. Vuosaaren sataman tunnelissa erilaisin vaimennuskerroksin radan alla asuinalueiden kohdalla.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Pitkä tunneli on kyllä ikävä minustakin, vaikken sinällään ole tunneleita vastaan, siis siinä mielessä, että en pitäisi tunnelissa matkustamisesta. Olen kerran ajanut Tukholmassa sinisen linjan päästä päähän, osittain mielenkiinnosta metroon, osittain käydäkseni Tenstassa, mihin sijoittuu osa Matti Pulkkisen romaanin 'Romaanihenkilön kuolema' tapahtumista. Tässä kohtaa yhtyivät mukavasti mielenkiinto tekniikkaan ja kirjallisuuteen. Mutta oli se matka tunnelissa puuduttavan tylsä. Ennen kaikkea se oli monotoninen. Matka taittuu mukavasti, kun näkyvät rytmittyvät sopivasti. Tunneliosuudet sinänsä voivat olla suorastaan eduksi samalla tavalla kuin tauot musiikissa. Tauko, jonka aikana ei näy mitään, muutama korkeatasoinen tunneliasema ja sitten avautuu ikkunasta kokonaan uusi näkymä. Tukholma on tässä suhteessa aivan loistava, kun tunnelista saatetaan tulla melkein suoraan korkealle sillalle.

No sitten toisekseen, miksi sitten Länsimetro halutaan tunneliin. Mitä minä siitä ajattelen. Ensinnäkin en usko, että louhinta-alan lobbaus yksin riittää selitykseksi, koska sitten täytyy kysyä, miksi betonialan lobbaus ei pure. Louhinta-ala saa hyvän urakan, mutta muun alan rakennusteollisuus taas menettää sellaisen. Ajatellaanpa vaikka siltaurakoita. Siis täytyy ihan suunnitteluportaassa olla valmiiksi erityistä myötämieltä tunneliratkaisulle.

Oletan, että syynä on funktionalistinen kaupunkisuunnitteluperinne. Se vaikuttaa kahdella tavalla. Ensinnäkin koko funtionalistinen kaupunkisuunnittelu nojasi ideaan kaupungin eri toimintojen eriyttämisestä. Aikanaan eri toimintojen integroituminen nähtiin puhtaana ongelmana, millainen se tietysti saattaa ollakin. Ajatellaan vaikkapa tilannetta, missä teollisuus ja asuintalot ovat sekaisin toistensa seassa. Täyttä todellisuutta täällä Tampereella vielä 70-luvulla, ja oikeastaan vieläkin kun Takon paperitehdas yhäkin toimii keskustorin naapurissa. Mutta funktionalistinen ajattelu meni vieläkin pitemmälle: kaikki toiminnot tulisi erottaa, jotta ne eivät häiritsisi toisiaan ja ne voitaisiin suunnitella kunkin toiminnon omilla ehdoillaan. Siis asuinalueet erikseen, samoin teollisuus. Kauppa erillisiin kauppakeskuksiin ja kulttuuripalvelut kulttuurikeskukseen. Autoliikenteelle ympäristöstään eristetyt pikatiet, jalankulkijoille autoliikenteestä erilliset polut elikkä raitit. Lähiöiden tunnusomisin piirre. Ja joukkoliikenne, mielellään metro joko maan alle tai omaan maastokäytävään, missä sen linjaukset voidaan suunnitella omilla ehdoillaan rakennettujen aluiden häiritsemättä. Ja vastaavasti asuinalueet suunnitellaan taas omilla ehdoillaan ilman että joukkoliikenteen väylää tarvitsee huomioida.

Ja toinen vaikutus: funktionalistit olivat ensimmäisiä, jotka sovelsivat matematiikkaa ja insinööritieteiden menetelmiä niin kaupunkisuunnittelussa kuin asuinrakennusten suunnittelussa. Rakennusten sijoitusohjeissa huomioitiin auringon asema eri vuodenaikaan. Laskettiin, kuinka paljon asuinpinta-alaa ihminen oikeasti tarvitsee, paljonko pitää varata autopaikkoja, mitoittaa teiden kapasiteetti, viheralueiden määrä, määriteltiin koulujen ja päiväkotien ja lähipalveluiden ideaaliset sijoitukset. Siitä lähtien erilaiset laskutoimitukset ovat määränneet kaupunkisuunnittelua. Ja tähän liittyy myös suunnittelu kunkin toiminnon omilla ehdoilla. Kun meillä on yksi asia optimoitavana, kuten vaikka katujen sijoittelu tietyntyyppiselle asuinalueelle, optimointi onnistuu. Ikävä kyllä kun optimoidaan optimointia, siis useaa asiaa kerralla, vaikkapa vain kahta, siis kysytään millä parametreillä yhteisoptimi saavutetaan, niin ollaan pulassa. Olen itse opiskellut matematiikkaa ja tiedän, että siinäkin tapauksessa, että ongelma matemaattisessa mielessä olisi täydellisesti määritelty ja optimointifunktiot olemassa, niin ratkaisua ei saada. Periaatteessa ongelma on tietenkin ratkaistavissa, mutta parhaimmatkin tietokoneet saavat rouskuttaa useamman kymmenen vuotta, jotta jonkinlainen numero saataisiin ulos. Turhan helposti tekniikassa ja suunnittelussa pitäydytään ratkaisuissa, jotka hallitaan ja ongelmat nähdään sellaisessa valossa, että ne voidaan ratkaista. Siis esimerkiksi itsestään selvästi nähdään, että kaupungin eri toiminnot tulee eriyttää, koska kukin toiminto erikseen osataan suunnitella optimaalisesti. 

Siispä asemakaavaarkkitehdit mielellään näkisivät tunnelimetron, koska silloin 'joukkoliikenne on ratkaistu' eikä sen tarpeet ole ongelmoittamassa suunnittelutehtävää. Autoliikenteeseen suhtaudutaan rennommin, koska se voidaan rutiininomaisesti puumallin mukaan siivota suunnittelualueen reunoille. Ja arkkitehdit jo ammattinsa puolesta osaavat muotoilla 'minä en pidä tästä' muotoon 'X katkaisee näkymän ... ei sovi alueen henkeen ... huonontaa toiminnallisuutta ... jne. Sen verta hommassa on perää, että Helsingin tapainen metro pintaversiona muodostaa aikamoisen esteen eikä aina suinkaan ole kovin kaunista katseltavaa. Varmasitkin vaikkapa Niittykummun suunnittelu kävisi paljon vaivattomammin, jos pintametro ei halkaisisi aluetta. Raitiotie on aina helpompi mukauttaa suunnitelmaan.

Tosin onneksi myös arkkitehtikunta uudistuu. Meillä läpimurtona oli uusi Katajanokka, joka toteutettiin enemmän perinteisen kantakaupungin tyyliin. Varmaankin siksi, että se oli sen verta pieni kohde ja lähiötyyli olisi ollut turhan paha tyylirikko. Mutta valmistumisen jälkeen alue havaittiin suureksi menestykseksi ja siitä rohkaistuneena suunniteltiin niin Ruoholahti kuin Huopalahtikin. Mutta vielä ei ole uskallettu suunnitella poikkeavalla tavalla kokonaista kaupunginosaa. Rakennusten kohdallahan on jo tapahtumassa aivan selvä muutos ja ei-funktionalisitia ratkaisuja sovelletaan jo aika usein. On kai vain ajan kysymys, milloin myös kaupunkisuunnittelun periaatteet muuttuvat.

----------


## antaeus

> Rullaportaiden sijasta pitäisi asemilla olla sellaiset liukuhihnat, siis portaattomat liukuhärvelit.


Tarkoitatko sellaisia 'liukumattoja' jota on täällä Stockisessa T-Centralenissa ja Fridhemsplanilla? Oikein mastodontti mattoja on Pariisin Montparnasse-Bienvenüe-asemalla...

----------


## antaeus

> Mutta me joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset tiedämmekin, että useat tutkimukset osoittavat vajaassa kymmenessä minuutissa olevan sen vuorovälin, jota tiheämmässä liikenteessä ei enää seurata aikatauluja ja harvemmassa seurataan.


Joukkoliikenne kaupungissa/lähiöissä suh't koht 'lähellä keskustaa on juuri sellaista liikennettä jossa _ei_ tarvitse katsella tai seurata aikatauluja!
Kun minä seisahdan bussipysäkille tai metroasemalle niin minun odotukseni on että vaunu tulee korkeintaan 5 minuutin päästä, koko päivän, ei ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana, iltaliikenne on tietysti eri asia.
Joukkoliikenteellähän on juuri se kilpailukeinona autoiluun verrattuna: dösä/vauna/what-ever tulee niin usein että se voi kilpailla auton kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joukkoliikenne kaupungissa/lähiöissä suh't koht 'lähellä keskustaa on juuri sellaista liikennettä jossa _ei_ tarvitse katsella tai seurata aikatauluja!
> Kun minä seisahdan bussipysäkille tai metroasemalle niin minun odotukseni on että vaunu tulee korkeintaan 5 minuutin päästä, koko päivän, ei ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana, iltaliikenne on tietysti eri asia.


Olette molemmat (Antero myös) täysin oikeassa, noin tiheän liikenteen palvellessa ei aikatauluja tarvitse enää katsoa. 
Tullessani kaupungilta kotiin en enää nykyään katsele aikatauluja, milloin lähtee seuraava lähijuna Huopalahteen. Etsin monitorien / näyttötaulujen avulla vain tiedon, miltä laiturilta seuraava sopiva juna lähtee. Kotoa kaupungille katson aikataulut vanhasta tottumuksesta, tosin harrastaja kun olen, ne aikataulut ovat syöpyneet lujaa päähäni. Ulkomuistista sovitan lähtöhetkeni ulko-oveltani niin, että olen asemalaiturilla sekunnintarkkuudella oikeaan aikaan. Eipä tarvitse odotella junaa edes sitä teoreettista lyhyttä keskimääräistä odotusaikaa...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletan, että syynä on funktionalistinen kaupunkisuunnitteluperinne. Se vaikuttaa kahdella tavalla. Ensinnäkin koko funtionalistinen kaupunkisuunnittelu nojasi ideaan kaupungin eri toimintojen eriyttämisestä. 
> .....................
> 
> Mutta funktionalistinen ajattelu meni vieläkin pitemmälle: kaikki toiminnot tulisi erottaa, jotta ne eivät häiritsisi toisiaan ja ne voitaisiin suunnitella kunkin toiminnon omilla ehdoillaan. Siis asuinalueet erikseen, samoin teollisuus. Kauppa erillisiin kauppakeskuksiin ja kulttuuripalvelut kulttuurikeskukseen. Autoliikenteelle ympäristöstään eristetyt pikatiet, jalankulkijoille autoliikenteestä erilliset polut elikkä raitit. Lähiöiden tunnusomisin piirre. Ja joukkoliikenne, mielellään metro joko maan alle tai omaan maastokäytävään, missä sen linjaukset voidaan suunnitella omilla ehdoillaan rakennettujen aluiden häiritsemättä. Ja vastaavasti asuinalueet suunnitellaan taas omilla ehdoillaan ilman että joukkoliikenteen väylää tarvitsee huomioida.


Tästä on nimenomaan kysymys Espoon kohdalla. Tapiolasta alkaen eteläistä Espoota on suunniteltu nimenomaan funktionaalisesti. Antero ja kumppanit tietenkin haluavat todistaa että valittu tie on väärin, mutta vahinko on päässyt tapahtumaan jo 50 vuotta sitten, ja n 150000 asukasta ja valtava määrä työpaikkoja on ripoteltu länsiväylän varteen omiin rajattuihin kuutioihinsa. Jo 60-luvulla päätettiin että jos sinne joskus tulee raidejoukkoliikenne helsingin keskustaan päin, niin se on metro. Olen yrittänyt eri kirjallisista lähteistä penkoa milloin esim Tapiolaan olisi tosissaan suunniteltu raitiotietä, ja 1950-luvun jälkeen ei löydy mitään mainintaa. Joskus 1970-luvulla muistan että on ehdotttu 4:sen raitiotielinjan pidentämistä Otaniemeen/Tapiolaan mutta lähinnä vain täydennykseksi Länsiväylän suuntaiselle pääreitille joka on joko bussi tai metro, ja sitten tietysti Jokeri, mutta se ei mene keskustaan. 

Huonoimmillaan funktionaalinen kaupunki tietysti pakottaa autoiluun paikoissa joissa joukko- ja kevyen liikenteen järjestelyt ovat huonoja. Itse en pidä liityntäliikennettä tai bussiliikennettä itsessään huonona tällaisessa ratkaisussa, vaan sitä että toimisto- ja monet asuintalotkin ovat suhteettoman isoilla tonteilla, joko parkkipaikkojen vuoksi tai sitten niiden ympärillä on vain paljon joutomaata ja teräsverkkoaitoja ympärillä, niin että  sisään pääsee vain yhdestä portista ja ovesta, ja jalankulku itse kohteeseen, tuli sitten millä kulkuneuvolla tahansa ensin, on mahdollisimman hankalaa. 

Funktionaalisuus siis perustuu siihen että joka kiinteistöllä on oltava riittävästi parkkipaikkoja ja väljää tilaa ympärillä, että aurinko pääsee paistamaan pihalle. Funktionalisessa kaupungissa ei ole "katuja". Talojen kokoa sopeutetaan tarpeiden mukaan sitten korkeussuunnassa. Funktionaalisen vastakohta lähtee taas siitä  että kaikkien ei ole pakko päästä kohteeseen autolla, ja siksi talojen voidaan antaa kasvaa tontin rajaan ja katuun kiinni. Alin kerros on mahdollisuuksien mukaan yleistä tilaa liikkeineen että jalankulkija päsee sisään taloon joka seinällä olevista ovista. 

Maantieteellisesti funktionaalinen kaupunkisuunnittelu on selvästi lähtöisin USA:sta ja anglosaksisesta maailmasta, kun taas se ei-funktionaalinen oli tapa jolla eurooppalaiset, etenkin saksalaisen kielialueen ja katolilaisen alueen  kaupungit rakennettiin. Skandinaviassa ja myös osittain entisessä itäblokissa sitten sovellettiin molempia tyylejä sen mukaan lainaten mikä tyyli maailmalla oli dominoiva. Kehätiet ja niiden väliin jäävät alueet kertovat vähän kuin vuosirenkaat jotka kertovat minä vallitsevana aikakautena kaupunki on kasvanut. 

Mitä sitten jatkossa? Espoossa ei ole nähtävissä funktionalistisestä suunnittelutavasta poikkeamista. Ainoa vähän uusi trendi mikä on nähtävissä on että vanhoja aluekeskuksia halutaan tiivistää ottamalla mukaan valikoidusti  "ei-funkitionalsisia" elementtejä, mutta vastaavasti halutaan säilyttää vanhoja pientaloalueita suht väljinä. Espooseen ei tulla rakentamaan enää mitään uutta keskusta. Ne ihmiset jotka haluavat asua urbaanisti palvelujen lähellä, valitsevat jonkun keskuksista asuinpaikakseen, ja heille raideliikenne tulee kävelyetäisyyden päähän kotoa, niille joille ei tule nyt vielä, se tulee jossain vaiheessa. Ne jotka haluavat asua väljästi omakotitalossa, asuvat jo nyt jossakin kauempana keskustoista. Vaikka heille ei tule välttämättä koskaan raideliikennettä lähelle, ratkaisu tyydyttänee heitäkin. 

Espoossa halutaan joukkoliikenteen päävirta, Helsingin keskustaan päin, laittaa maan alle ainakin sinne minne ei ole käytännössä tilaa laittaa pitää se maan päällä. Sama koskee myös autoteitä. Kehäykköselle on tulossa kaksi pitkää tunnelia, että kehän päälle päästäisiin rakentamaan. Ei ole täysin poissuljettua että joskus esim  pätkiä rantaradastakin pistetään maan alle. Joku on jo ehdottanut rantaradan laittamista maan alla Kauniaisissa, jotta "saataisiin enemmän tontteja optiomiljonäärielle". Todennäköisesti raide-jokerillekin tehdään jossain vaiheessa jonnekin kohtaa Espoota tunneli. Onhan jo bussi-jokerille tehty Helsingin Haagaankin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen yrittänyt eri kirjallisista lähteistä penkoa milloin esim Tapiolaan olisi tosissaan suunniteltu raitiotietä, ja 1950-luvun jälkeen ei löydy mitään mainintaa.


Kahlasin läpi yhtä mielenkiintosimmista tutkielmista Helsingin seudun raideliikennehistoriasta eli Jussi Iltasen kirjoitusta "Minne metro kuljettaa". Eteläiseen Espooseen on aikanaan suunniteltu esikaupunkiratoja, joita voidaan pitää eräänlaisina pikaraitioteinä. Itse uskoisin, että ne olisivat toteutuessaan ehkä muistuttaneet Lidingön rataa tai mahdollisesti Göteborgin Långedragin (myöh. Saltholmenin) raideyhteyttä. Vuonna 1955 julkaistussa Lindegrenin ja Kråkströmin suunnitelmassa meni tällainen rata liki samaa linjausta kuin nykyinen Länsiväylä. En osaa sanoa, mikä olisi ollut radan päätepiste, mutta Westendiin asti se ainakin ulottui ja Tapiolan yhteys perustui lyhyehköön sivuhaaraan.
Vuonna 1946 julkaistussa Hans Sahlbergin luonnoksessa ei esiintynyt vastaavaa raideyhteyttä.
Vuonna 1927 julkaistussa laajassa pikaraitiotiemietinnössä oli useiden mielenkiintoisien linjauksien joukossa myös Etelä-Espooseen suuntautunut raitiolinjaus, joka meni Munkkiniemen, Laajalahden ja Mankkaan kautta aina Matinkylään saakka. Tuohon aikaan ilmeisesti Tapiolasta ei tiedetty juuri mitään. Eipä Matinkyläkään kyllä silloin ollut se Matinkylä kuin nykyään.
Vuonna 1918 julkaistussa Pro Helsingfors -suunnitelmassa lounaisin esikaupunkirata olisi mennyt reittiä Pasila - Ruskeasuo - Munkkiniemi - Kuusisaari - Tapiola.
Iltasen tutkielman tuorein raitiotiesuunnitelma on siis vuodelta 1955. Sen jälkeen mentiin isompiin päin, mistä onkin ollut paljon juttua useissa eri viestiketjuissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Funktionaalisuus siis perustuu siihen että joka kiinteistöllä on oltava riittävästi parkkipaikkoja ja väljää tilaa ympärillä, että aurinko pääsee paistamaan pihalle. Funktionalisessa kaupungissa ei ole "katuja". Talojen kokoa sopeutetaan tarpeiden mukaan sitten korkeussuunnassa. Funktionaalisen vastakohta lähtee taas siitä  että kaikkien ei ole pakko päästä kohteeseen autolla, ja siksi talojen voidaan antaa kasvaa tontin rajaan ja katuun kiinni. Alin kerros on mahdollisuuksien mukaan yleistä tilaa liikkeineen että jalankulkija päsee sisään taloon joka seinällä olevista ovista.


Täsmällisesti ottaen ero on siinä, että perinteisessä mallissa talo- ja kaupunkityypit ovat syntyneet historiallisen kehityksen tuloksena, vähitelleen ja eräänlaisen kulttuurievoluution tuloksena etsiytynyt optimaaliseen muotoonsa ilman että rakentajat ja suunnittelijat olisivat itse tietoisia, miksi mikäkin ratkaisu on tarkoituksenmukainen. Funktionaalisessa arkkitehtuurissa taas on ajatuksena, että arkkitehti rationaalisesti määrittelee ja laskee sopivat ratkaisut. Kuten kuuluisa iskulause sen sanoo: form follows function. Käytännössä sitten on huomioitu vain näitä edellä mainitsemiasia asioita. Vaikeammin hahmotettavat ja ennen kaikkea laskettavat tekijät, kuten yleinen viihtyvyys, pienyhteisöjen organisoituminen yms. on kylmästi sivuutettu.




> Maantieteellisesti funktionaalinen kaupunkisuunnittelu on selvästi lähtöisin USA:sta ja anglosaksisesta maailmasta, kun taas se ei-funktionaalinen oli tapa jolla eurooppalaiset, etenkin saksalaisen kielialueen ja katolilaisen alueen  kaupungit rakennettiin.


Näinhän asia on. Mutta funtionalismi itse on eurooppalainen keksintö. Keskeistä roolia näytteli saksalainen bauhaus-koulukunta ja itse pääpiruna oli ranskalainen Le Corbusier. Kuka haluaa ymmärtää funktionalismia ja ennen kaikkea nähdä, mikä siinä on aikanaan niin kiehtonut, lukekoon hänen kirjan "Kohti uutta arkkitehtuuria". Mutta niinhän siinä on käynyt, että fiksut eurooppalaiset (yleensä) ovat ymmärtäneen hienojen visioiden ja todellisuuden eron. Hieno kirjallinen muistomerkki perinteiselle kaupunkisuunnittelulle on taas Camillo Cittén kirja Kaupunkirakentamisen taide. Jälkimmäinen kirja löytyy minun kirjahyllystä, ensimmäinen ei. Puutarhakaupunki sitten on englantilainen innovaatio. 




> Mitä sitten jatkossa? Espoossa ei ole nähtävissä funktionalistisestä suunnittelutavasta poikkeamista. Ainoa vähän uusi trendi mikä on nähtävissä on että vanhoja aluekeskuksia halutaan tiivistää ottamalla mukaan valikoidusti  "ei-funkitionalsisia" elementtejä, mutta vastaavasti halutaan säilyttää vanhoja pientaloalueita suht väljinä...
> 
> ...Espoossa halutaan joukkoliikenteen päävirta, Helsingin keskustaan päin, laittaa maan alle ainakin sinne minne ei ole käytännössä tilaa laittaa pitää se maan päällä. Sama koskee myös autoteitä.


Näin asia varmasti etenee. Ja miksipä ei. Kaikentyyppiselle kaupunkirakenteelle sopii olla tilaa ja Espoossa on paljon esimerkkejä onnistuneesta lähiörakentamisesta, kuten vaikka Olari ja tietenkin itse Tapiola. Mutta sen sijaan ongelma on autoistuminen, joka rasittaa koko pääkaupunkiseutua ja sille pitäisi tehdä jotain. Pikaraitiotie sopisi parhaiten juuri Espoon tapaiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen. Jos jossain, niin juuri väljästi rakennetussa Espoossa pitäisi tilaa riittää maan pinnalla. Ehkäpä asia vain on niin, että raiteita ei haluta sotkemaan huolella suunniteltuja asuinalueita. Nehän saattavat katkoa kävelyraitteja tai viherkäytäviä. Ehkä luvassa olisi jopa osuuksia, joilla sekä kävely-, auto- ja raideliikenne käyttävät samaa reittiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... ja itse pääpiruna oli ranskalainen Le Corbusier. Kuka haluaa ymmärtää funktionalismia ja ennen kaikkea nähdä, mikä siinä on aikanaan niin kiehtonut, lukekoon hänen kirjan "Kohti uutta arkkitehtuuria". Mutta niinhän siinä on käynyt, että fiksut eurooppalaiset (yleensä) ovat ymmärtäneen hienojen visioiden ja todellisuuden eron. Hieno kirjallinen muistomerkki perinteiselle kaupunkisuunnittelulle on taas Camillo Cittén kirja Kaupunkirakentamisen taide. Jälkimmäinen kirja löytyy minun kirjahyllystä, ensimmäinen ei. Puutarhakaupunki sitten on englantilainen innovaatio.


Kiitos Ville kaupunkisuunnittelun historian pikakertauksesta. Säästit minulta sen kirjoittamisen vaivan. Mutta sen hauskan yksityiskohdan haluan lisätä, että "Corbu" oli itseoppinut arkkitehti. Ehkä se selittääkin jotain.  :Wink:  

Espoosta voisin vielä sanoa, että ei se niin keskukseton ole, sillä sehän on monikeskustainen. Ja uusin keskus, Leppävaara, edustaa kaikkea muuta kuin puutarhakaupunkia tai modernismiä Corbun hengessä. Rakenteilla oleva Suurpelto tulee olemaan hyvin "kaupunkimainen", jopa monien yksityiskohtien osalta. Suurin puute toistaiseksi on ratikka, joka tekisi siitä ihan oikeasti kaupungin. Histaa ideoidaan parhaillaan, myös sinne on ehdotettu selkeästi perinteistä epäfunktionalistista periaatetta, eli kaupunkimaista keskustaa jonka läheidyydessä on esikaupunkia jota ei ole ajateltu 1960- ja 70-lukujen lähiöperiaatteilla.

Kaavailtu länsimetrolinjaus tulee vain täydentämään 1960-luvun vanhentunutta suunnitelmaa, eikä sillä tosiasiassa ole mitään tekemistä nykyisen Espoon suunnittelun kanssa. Sitä tehdään täysin ilman metroa. Jos Espoon metro olisi rakennettu 1970-luvulla esimetrona eli Stadtbahnina, joista Vristo on foorumilla ansiokkaasti viime aikoina kertonut, Espoo olisi saattanut muokkautua toisenlaiseksi kuin mikä siitä nyt on tullut.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Kaivokatu-Kurvi on yhtä nopea nykyisellä ratikalla kuin metrolla kun otetaan aika katutasolta katutasolle.


Kutosen pysäkkiluettelon mukaan ajoaika Rautatientori-Vilhonvuori olisi 10 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikaan tämä tuskin edes riittää. Kun tähän lisätään keskimääräinen odotusaika kuuden minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevalle ratikalle, eli 3 minuuttia, saadan matka-ajaksi vähintään 13 minuuttia.

Metro ajaa välin Rautatientori-Sörnäinen neljässä minuutissa. Reippaasti liikkuen maan alle ja takaisin maan pinnalle pääsemiseen menee yhteensä nelisen minuuttia. Tähän päälle keskimääräinen odotusaika 2-3 minuuttia ja matka-ajaksi saadaan 10-11 minuuttia. Lisäksi metro yleensä saapuu luotettavasti 2,5 minuuttia Ruoholahden lähtöajan jälkeen Rautatientorille, joten asemalle meno on vieläpä mahdollista optimoida.

----------


## vristo

Huomenna, tiistaina 12.12. 2006, keskustellaan Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa mm. Laajasalon joukkoliikenneratkaisusta (esityslista). 
Nyt onkin mielestäni aika näyttää ja todeta, miten nykyaikainen raitiovaunu pystyy hoitamaan samoja asioita kuin metrokin, mutta huomattavasti joustavammin. Laajasaloon ollaan kaavailemassa kahta raitiolinjaa. Laittakaahan hyvät asiantuntijat/vaikuttajat ammattitaitonne nyt peliin, jotta ne toteutettaisiin yhtä tehokkaiksi, kuten esimerkiksi Saksan Stadtbahn-järjestelmät. Niiden tulisi olla osa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen runkoverkkoa ja muuttaa Laajasalon luonne esikaupunginosasta lähemmäksi kantakaupunkia, sekä näyttää, miten Helsingin metro todella voisi olla pikaraitiotie. 

Tämä on nyt tuhannen taalan paikka!

----------


## kemkim

> Kutosen pysäkkiluettelon mukaan ajoaika Rautatientori-Vilhonvuori olisi 10 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikaan tämä tuskin edes riittää. Kun tähän lisätään keskimääräinen odotusaika kuuden minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevalle ratikalle, eli 3 minuuttia, saadan matka-ajaksi vähintään 13 minuuttia.


Vertailun vuoksi bussi. Rautatientori-Vilhonvuori matkan kesto 5 minuuttia, busseja lähtee käytännössä jatkuvasti. Selvä voittaja, peittoaa ratikan ja metron nopeudessä lähtöpaikasta määränpäähän. Ei siirtymisiä maan alle, ei odotuksia. Aina löytyy istumapaikkoja. Häirikköprosentti huomattavasti raideliikennettä alempi.

----------


## petteri

> Vertailun vuoksi bussi. Rautatientori-Vilhonvuori matkan kesto 5 minuuttia, busseja lähtee käytännössä jatkuvasti. Selvä voittaja, peittoaa ratikan ja metron nopeudessä lähtöpaikasta määränpäähän. Ei siirtymisiä maan alle, ei odotuksia. Aina löytyy istumapaikkoja. Häirikköprosentti huomattavasti raideliikennettä alempi.


Kuka kulkee tuota väliä bussilla.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Se mystinen raidekerroin ......

----------


## kemkim

> Kuka kulkee tuota väliä bussilla.   
> 
> Se mystinen raidekerroin ......


Minulle se on hyvin helppo valinta. Haluan julkiselta liikenteeltä tiheäkulkuisuutta ja nopeutta. Matkanteon mukavuus on minusta myös pehmeäpenkkisissä busseissa parempi kuin muovipenkkisissä metroissa tai ratikoissa, joissa ei pääse usein istumaankaan. Mutta monet käyttävät silti metroa ja ratikkaa, oletettavasti niiden reittien selkeyden vuoksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vertailun vuoksi bussi. Rautatientori-Vilhonvuori matkan kesto 5 minuuttia, busseja lähtee käytännössä jatkuvasti.


Bussilla ei kyllä pääse 5 minuutissa kuin hiljaisempaan aikaan. Käytännössä bussi on pari minuuttia ratikkaa nopeampi (ratikalla menee se pari minuuttia siihen, että sillä on matkalla kaksi pysäkkiä enemmän). Bussin vuoroväli on toki ylivertainen ratikkaan nähden.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi metro yleensä saapuu luotettavasti 2,5 minuuttia Ruoholahden lähtöajan jälkeen Rautatientorille, joten asemalle meno on vieläpä mahdollista optimoida.


Jaa, että metroa käytetään aikataulun mukaan mutta ratikkaa ei?  :Smile:  

Käytännössä olen huomannut, että metrolla on paljon käyttäjiä, jotka matkustavat joillain asemaväleillä Ruoholahden ja Sörnäisten osuudella. Siitä huolimatta, että maanpinnalla voi matkustaa myös ja jopa nopeammin ja vaivattomammin. Mutta epäilemättä metron käyttö on helpompaa silloin, kun matka osuu asemien sisäänkäyntien lähelle.

Kysymyshän on asian kokemisesta. Metron hyväksi toimivat seuraavat tavat kokea asioita:
Käveleminen maan alla ei tunnu yhtä pitkältä matkalta kuin maan päällä, koska ihminen ei hahmota kävelymatkansa pituutta samoin kuin ulkotilassa.Odottaminen maanalaisella asemalla ei tunnu yhtä pitkältä kuin maan päällä, koska ajankulua ei voi havaita ympäristön tapahtumista.Maan alla odottaessa huono sää ei kiusaa ja saa tuntumaan aikaa pitkältä.Matkaan kokonaisuudessaan kuluva aika tuntuu lyhyeltä, koska sitä mitataan vaunussa kuluvana aikana ja metrossa se aika on lyhin.
Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Käytännössä olen huomannut, että metrolla on paljon käyttäjiä, jotka matkustavat joillain asemaväleillä Ruoholahden ja Sörnäisten osuudella. Siitä huolimatta, että maanpinnalla voi matkustaa myös ja jopa nopeammin ja vaivattomammin.


Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä pintajoukkoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen metron kanssa (paitsi iltaruuhkassa, kun Pitkäsilta menee tukkoon), mutta metrolinjan länsipäässä metro on ylivoimainen, koska pintajoukkoliikenne kulkee hitaasti Kaivokadulla, Simonkadulla ja Kansakoulukadulla ja keskustan läpi meneviä pintajoukkoliikenteen vuoroja menee huomattavasti harvemmin kuin keskustaan päättyviä.

----------


## melfstro

> Jaa, että metroa käytetään aikataulun mukaan mutta ratikkaa ei?


No ehkä helpompaa käyttää aikataulun mukaan sellaista liikennevälinettä joka yleensä pysyykin siinä aikataulussa.

Metro saapuu Rautatientorille lännestä +/- 0,5 min tarkkuudella, mutta Bulevardilla autojen seassa mateleva ratikka välttämättä ei yhtä täsmällisesti...

----------


## juhanahi

> Moottoritietä ajava bussi, joka haarautuu sitten yhteen lähiöön on täysin identtinen bussimetro siellä moottoritieosuudellaan nykymetron kanssa. Se voittaa metron + liityntämatkan aina, koska reitti on sama tai lyhyempi, eikä aikaa ja vaivaa kulu vaihtoon.


Mutta täytyy myös muistaa, ettei tämänkaltaisen yhteyden tarjonta liene yhtä tiheä kuin metrolla. Eli kokonaismatka hidastuu silloinkin, jos joudut odottamaan esim. keskustassa juuri sitä oikeaan lähiöön menevää yhteyttä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta täytyy myös muistaa, ettei tämänkaltaisen yhteyden tarjonta liene yhtä tiheä kuin metrolla. Eli kokonaismatka hidastuu silloinkin, jos joudut odottamaan esim. keskustassa juuri sitä oikeaan lähiöön menevää yhteyttä.


Vuorovälistä aiheutuva odotus siiryy keskustasta liityntäliikenteen vaihtoasemalle. Tuskin lähiön liityntäbussi sen tiheämmin kulkee kuin keskustasta lähtevä saman lähiön bussi. Liityntäaseman odotusajan lisäksi tulee aika, joka kuluu kävelemiseen metrosta bussille sekä metron ja bussin aikataulujen synkronoimattomuudesta aiheutuva odotusaika.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Tuskin lähiön liityntäbussi sen tiheämmin kulkee kuin keskustasta lähtevä saman lähiön bussi.


Riippuu tietysti suunnittelutavasta. Erilliset bussilinjat eivät kovin hyvin optimoi runkolinjan kapasiteetin käyttöä. Kun runkolinja on yhtenäinen, resursseja saattaa jäädä enemmän liityntäliikenteen operointiin.

Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoista ainakin osa kulkee luultavasti varsinkin ruuhkan ulkopuolella tiheämmin kuin vastaava suora bussi kulkisi. Leppävaarassa taas liityntäbussit on harvennettu äärimmilleen.

Eikä niinkään voi aivan sanoa, ettei runko-osuus eroaisi mitenkään moottoritiebussista. Juuri moottoritienopeuksilla bussit ovat epämiellyttävimmillään.

----------


## Resiina

> Kuka kulkee tuota väliä bussilla.   
> 
> Se mystinen raidekerroin ......


Kokemuksesta voin sanoa että aika moni

----------


## vristo

Voisi se olla vaikkapa tällainen (kuva on wikipedian sivustolta Stadtbahn Köln).

Kyllä tuntuu Helsingin raitiotie, kaikella kunnioituksella sen kaikkia  laajennus- ja kehittämisajatuksia kohtaan, näpertelyltä tuohon verrattuna. Mutta näköjään sielläkin maksaa: uusimman Nord-Süd-Stadtbahn-projektin hinta tunneleineen on noin 1,1 Mrd. euroa; 8 asemaa runsaan 4 kilometrin mittaisessa tunnelissa, eikä ole edes automaattimetro  :Wink: . Mutta Kölnissä kaikki urbaani raideliikenne onkin yhtä ja samaa järjestelmää.

----------


## Compact

> Voisi se olla vaikkapa tällainen


Siis tuohan on TramWest! Kuinkas nyt noin ehdotellaan...

Helsingin metro on leveä, virtakisko pitää olla ja linjan pitää kulkea lännessä aina syvällä maanalla, koska lännessä ei kertakaikkiaan mahdu kulkemaan missään maanpinnalla huipputiheän asutuksen vuoksi. Sitäpaitsi junan pitää olla oranssi. Syöttöliikenteen sadat bussit voivat sitten kyllä noilla kaduilla kulkea, mutta se onkin naftaliikennettä ja eri juttu.

----------


## vristo

> Siis tuohan on TramWest! Kuinkas nyt noin ehdotellaan...


Kyllä mulle tuollainen järjestelmä kelpaa  :Wink: . Omasta mielestäni juuri Köln/Bonn-systeemi on yksi parhaita näkemiäni ja kokemiani. Helsingin ratikkat on varsin leluja noihin verrattuna. 

Mutta, Helsingin ja sen ympäristökuntien päättäjät ovat toista mieltä ja haluavat panostaa raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen. Ei sellaisten päätä käännetä kovin helposti, mutta ehkäpä Raide-Jokerissa näemme sitten aikanaan tällaisen systeemin toiminnan myös Suomen maaperällä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Omasta mielestäni juuri Köln/Bonn-systeemi on yksi parhaita näkemiäni ja kokemiani. Helsingin ratikkat on varsin leluja noihin verrattuna.


Itseltäni tulee systeemille moitteita siitä, että jotkut asemat ja kaikki katupysäkit olivat matalia ja mahdottomia liikuntarajoitteisille. Näin on siis vanholla vaunuilla, mutta en ole itse kulkenut noilla uusilla. Onko ne matalalattiaisia vai onko kaikissa automaattiportaat?

Mutta kyllä vaan on aika optimaalinen yhdistelmä raskasta ja kevyttä raitiolinjaa. Helsingin metron muutostyöt kölniläismäisemmäksi pitäisi saada mahdollisimman pian käyntiin.

----------


## vristo

> Itseltäni tulee systeemille moitteita siitä, että jotkut asemat ja kaikki katupysäkit olivat matalia ja mahdottomia liikuntarajoitteisille. Näin on siis vanholla vaunuilla, mutta en ole itse kulkenut noilla uusilla. Onko ne matalalattiaisia vai onko kaikissa automaattiportaat?


Kölnissä osa verkosta on vanhaa ratikkasysteemiä, joilla on on siis matalat laituri ja kun tuli aika niiden linjojen päivittämiseksi Stadtbahn-järjestelmään kuuluvaksi tehtiin, niin ei myöskään laitureita korotettu varsinaisen Stadtbahnin korkeuteen (osittain kustannussyistä) vaan siitä tehtiin Niederflur-Stadtbahn-nimikkellä kulkeva järjestelmä (laiturikorkeus 35 cm). Siitä tulikin varsin toimiva ratkaisu ja tällaisia linjoja ovat poikittaiset itä-länsisuuntaisen linjat (merkitään punaisella) 1, 7, 8 ja 9 sekä kehämäiset linjat linja 6, 12 ja 15. Näiden linjojen pääkalustoa ovat Bombardierin K4000/K4500-matalalattiavaunut, jotka yleensä kulkevat parittain multippelissa. 

Sen sijaan vanha 60-70-luvuilla rakennetulla ensimmäisellä Stadtbahn-verkolla on korkeat laiturit (90 cm) ja junissa ovet sekä lattia sen mukaisesti. Näitä linjoja ovat 3, 4, 5, 13, 16 ja 18. Näistä linjat 16 ja 18 kulkevat entisiä yksityisiä rautatielinjoja pitkin Bonniin saakka. Linjojen pääkalustoa ovat pitkään olleen eri Stadtbahn-B-sukupolvet, mutta nyt sinne on hankittu uusia Bombardier K5000-vaunuja, jotka ovat pääosin samanlaisia, kuin K4000/K4500-sarjat, mutta siis korkealattiaisia. Tämän verkon päivittäminen matalalattiaseksi nähtiin siis liian kalliiksi ja mieluummin sitten hankittiin sinne uusia korkealattia-standardin mukaisia vaunuja. 

Bonnin Stadtbahn-verkosto on myös tätä korkealattia-tyyppiä (ensimmäiset Stadtbahn B-vaunut tulivat aikanaan nimenomaan Bonniin), mutta sen lisäksi siellä liikennöi muutama tavanomainen ratikkalinja, joissa on matalat laiturit ja nykyaikaiset matalalattiaraitiovaunut.

Mutta näitä korkealattiaisia Stadtbahn B-vaunuja on hankittu koko Köln/Bonn-alueella niin paljon, että niitä näkyy myös noilla matalalattiaisilla ja -laiturilinjoillakin ja osaa korkealattiaisistakaan osuuksista, vanhoina tavanomaisina raitiotielinjoina, ei ole vielä päivitetty. Tämän vuoksi niissä on erilliset taittuvat askelmat ovilla, jotka voidaan kääntää alas, kun tullaan matalalle pysäkille. Tämä sen vuoksi, että niillä, kuten uudemmilla K5000-vaunuilla voitaisiin ajaa koko verkolla laiturikorkeudesta riippumatta. Kuitenkaan matalalattiavaunuilla (K4000/K4500) ei puolestaan voida ajaa matkustajaliikenteessä korkealattiaisilla osuuksilla.

Pari varsin laadukasta sivustoa Köln/Bonn-alueen kaupunkiradoita sekä raitioteistä saksankielisessä Wikipediassa:
Stadtbahn Köln
Stadtbahn Bonn

Ja linkkejä seuraamalla saa tietoa vaikkapa noista vaunutyypeistä ja muustakin liittyvistä asioista. 





> Mutta kyllä vaan on aika optimaalinen yhdistelmä raskasta ja kevyttä raitiolinjaa. Helsingin metron muutostyöt kölniläismäisemmäksi pitäisi saada mahdollisimman pian käyntiin.


Tässä olen samaa mieltä: Helsingin metron ja raitiotien pitäisi yhdessä olla tällainen järjestelmä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja vielä tuosta muutoksesta:

Kun puhutaan Helsingin metron kuuden seitsemän aseman laajennuksesta, jolle on laitettu miljardin hintalappu, olisi aika käsittämätöntä, jos suunnitelmat systeemin keventämisestä ja integroimisesta toiseen ei ala kiinnostaa.

Saa nyt nähdä, lähteekö suur-tukholmalainen projekti Saltsjöbananin muuttamiseksi Tvärbananin kanssa yhteensopivaksi käyntiin, ja jos lähtee, niin miten. Mutta ilmeisesti tarkoitus on tehdä työ asteittain ilman suuria katkoksia liikenteessä. Tokihan tätä suunnitelmaa helpottaa valmiiksi ilmajohdolla virroitettu rata sekä se, että Saltsjöbananin asemat ovat usein puulaiturisia. Myöskin junilla alkaa olla sen verran ikää, että niistä joudutaan kuitenkin luopumaan lähivuosina. Vaan kun projektissa on myös omat vaikeudet ja huolensa, kuten Danvikin kanaalin tarve korkeammalle sillalle tai tunnelille sekä yksiraiteiset osuudet ja etenkin tunnelit. Tvärbanalaiseen tapaan on myöskin suunnitelmia uusille tunneleille eli rahaa aiotaan polttaa täälläkin.

Tässä valossa näiden systeemien integroiminen antaisi mukavan syyn aloittaa myös Helsingissä asian pohtimisen.

----------


## antaeus

> Saa nyt nähdä, lähteekö suur-tukholmalainen projekti Saltsjöbananin muuttamiseksi Tvärbananin kanssa yhteensopivaksi käyntiin, ja jos lähtee, niin miten.


Löysin ainakin Tukholman kaupungin sivuilta seuraavaa tietoa projektin eteenpäinmenosta:




> 2.2 Tidsplan 
> Följande preliminära tidplaner gäller för fortsatt planering och genomförande 
> av väg- och spåranläggningarna:
> 
> Aktivitets beskrivning (detaljplaner)   När
> Detaljplaner(Nacka + Stockholm)   
> remiss och samråd  2-3 kv 2007 
>  utställning   1 kv 2008 
> Antagna planer    2 kv  008 
> ...


Koko dokumentin ja paljon muuta asiasta löytyy mm osoitteen http://planer.sbk.stockholm.se/SBKPl...w____2938.aspx alta

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Löysin ainakin Tukholman kaupungin sivuilta seuraavaa tietoa projektin eteenpäinmenosta:
> 
> 
> Koko dokumentin ja paljon muuta asiasta löytyy mm osoitteen http://planer.sbk.stockholm.se/SBKPl...w____2938.aspx alta


Potkaisisikohan meitä suomalaisia Tukholman-vierailijoita tämän hankkeen osalta vihdoinkin sellainen onni, että saataisiin raitiotieksi muutetulle Saltsjöbananille jopa oma pysäkki Viking-terminaalin kohdalle? Nythän junat porhaltavat täysillä terminaalin ohi.

Liitteenä olevan kartan mukaan vaikuttaisi siltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Potkaisisikohan meitä suomalaisia Tukholman-vierailijoita tämän hankkeen osalta vihdoinkin sellainen onni, että saataisiin raitiotieksi muutetulle Saltsjöbananille jopa oma pysäkki Viking-terminaalin kohdalle?


Suunnitelmissa on asema jota voi käyttää terminaalia liikennöivät ihmiset. Ja se ei ole yhtään päivää liian aikaista...

Toisaalta minä ainakin lähden mieluummin Suomeen Värtanin kautta kun pääsee Punaisella linjalla tai sinisellä Ykkösen bussilla ihan läheisyyteen.

----------


## vristo

> Suunnitelmissa on asema jota voi käyttää terminaalia liikennöivät ihmiset. Ja se ei ole yhtään päivää liian aikaista...
> 
> Toisaalta minä ainakin lähden mieluummin Suomeen Värtanin kautta kun pääsee Punaisella linjalla tai sinisellä Ykkösen bussilla ihan läheisyyteen.


Viking Linen terminaaliin Tukholmassa pääsee mielestäni varsin kätevästi SL:n innerstad bussilinjalla 53.

----------


## antaeus

> Viking Linen terminaaliin Tukholmassa pääsee mielestäni varsin kätevästi SL:n innerstad bussilinjalla 53.


Kyllähän sillä pääsee mutta se ei ole mikään suurehko linja vaan bussi jolla Danviksbergetin asukkaat enemmänkin kulkevat. Sitä tulee harvoin käytettyä keskikaupungilla koska sen reitin alueella kulkee monia muita, raskaampia, linjoja, mm 3,  kuten Vanhan Kaupungin läpi. Mutta onhan se totta että sillä pääsee sinne terminaaliin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuten tällä foorumilla on monesti kirjoitettu, pikaraitiotie on tyypillisesti (=siis kannattaa sellaiseksi tehdä, kun asiat tehdään hyvin) huomattavasti nykyistä Helsingin ratikkaa nopeampi, metron nopeusluokkaa. Jos joku paikka on riittävän lähellä metrolle, niin sitten se on riittävän lähellä pikaraitiotiellekin.


En suoraan ammu väitettä alas, mutta totean ettei asia aivan noinkaan ole. Useissa yhteyksissä ihan aiheestakin kehutun Kölnin Stadtbahnin (U-Bahn) linjojen keskinopeuksista on saksankielisessä Wikipediassa tilastotietoja. Linjoja 16 ja 18 (nuo kaksi ulottuvat Bonniin saakka) lukuun ottamatta keskinopeus jää alle 30 km/h, kun se Helsingin metrossa ja lähijunien kaupunkiradoilla on noin 40 km/h. Köln - Bonn -linjoilla keskinopeus näkyy olevan 33,4 km/h siitä huolimatta, että asemaväli niillä radoilla on kilometrin luokkaa keskimäärin (lähes sama kuin esim. Vantaankosken radalla Vantaan puolella). Ajoaika Kölnin keskustasta Bonnin keskustaan linjalla 18 onkin huikeat 62 min! Matkan pituus on luokkaa Helsingin päärautatieasema - Kauklahti (tai Mankki). Kummassakin päässä Stadtbahn / U-Bahn ajaa keskustassa (linja 18 Bonnin päässä tosin lyhyehkön matkan) maanalaista täyseristettyä, kalliilla rahalla tehtyä, omaa väylää. Kölnin ja Bonnin Stadtbahn luokitellaan pikaraitiotieksi suomen kielellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En suoraan ammu väitettä alas, mutta totean ettei asia aivan noinkaan ole. Useissa yhteyksissä ihan aiheestakin kehutun Kölnin Stadtbahnin (U-Bahn) linjojen keskinopeuksista on saksankielisessä Wikipediassa tilastotietoja.


Näiden, samoin kuin HKL:n metrosta ilmoitettavien nopeustietojen vika on, että ne ovat keskinopeuksia laiturilta laiturille, ei ovelta ovelle. Metron keskinopeus ovelta ovelle jää mennen tulle sekä busseille että modernille raitiovaunulle.

Otan esimerkkinä vaikka oman matkani kaupunkiin. Yöbussilla Kaivokatu  kotiovi. Reittioppaan matka-aika 22 min ja matka 12,0 km. Keskinopeus 33 km/h. Sama matka liityntäliikenteellä 33 min ja reittioppaan ilmoittama matka 12,6 km, keskinopeus näistä 23 km/h. Pysäkit molemmille vaihtoehdoille yhtä lähellä kotiovea. Liityntäliikenteen matka on vieläpä pidempi, josta ei ole tetenkään matkustajalle mitään hyötyä, mutta antaapahan se vähän paremmalta näyttävän keskinopeuden.

Yksittäiset esimerkit eivät ole yleensä kattavia, mutta väitänpä, että tämä on. Sama on tilanne kaikilla asukkailla, jotka asuvat lähellä pysäkkiä, jota käyttävät sekä liityntä- että yöbussit. Lisäksi yöbusseilla kulkeneena tiedän, että käytännössä ne ovat nopeampia kuin tuo 22 min.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksittäiset esimerkit eivät ole yleensä kattavia, mutta väitänpä, että tämä on. Sama on tilanne kaikilla asukkailla, jotka asuvat lähellä pysäkkiä, jota käyttävät sekä liityntä- että yöbussit. Lisäksi yöbusseilla kulkeneena tiedän, että käytännössä ne ovat nopeampia kuin tuo 22 min.


Yöbusseja ei voi verrata päiväsaikaan kulkeviin kulkuneuvoihin koska yöbussit eivät pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä ja sinun kohdallasi luultavasti yöbussi ajaa sellaista suht suoraa reittiä, ja pysäkki on luultavasti ihan kotisi luona. Kaikilla ei ole sellaista ihannetilannetta. Minulla esim yöbussilla kulkeminen keskustasta kotiin yöllä kestäisi 41-55 min riippuen kulkeeko bussi länsiväylää vai Turunväylää, kun se junalla kestää 45 min, vaikka juna on hidas joka asemalla pysähtyvä juoppojuna ja kävelymatkaa junalta kotiin tulee 1.4 km, kun taas bussilta vain 0.7 km. 

Mutta nyt oli kysymys nimenomaan raitiotiestä. Jos metroja ja lähijunia ei olisi, niin todennäköisesti me kumpikin joutuisimme vaihtamaan raitiotiestä bussiin jossain vaiheessa matkaa, tai kävelymatka pysäkiltä kotiin olisi suurin  piirtein yhtä pitkä kuin junalta/metrolta nyt. Kaikille pientaloalueile ei raitioteitä yksinkertaisesti tulisi rakennettua vaikka kaupungit kuinka olisivat aikoinaan hylänneet raskaan raideliikenteen ja panostaneet kevyeeseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metron keskinopeus ovelta ovelle jää mennen tulle sekä busseille että modernille raitiovaunulle.


Näin voisi äkkipäätään kuvitella, mutta asioiden todellinen laita onkin usein kokonaan toinen.

Otin tarkoituksellisesti YTV:n reittioppaasta metrolle epäedullisen kyselyn Ylioppilastalolta Vuosaaren Porslahdentien pohjoispäähän. Matka ovelta ovelle kestää sillä matkalla vaihtoineen ja odotuksineen + kävelyineen alle 40 minuuttia. Tavallisella eurooppalaisella pikaraitiotiellä samanpituisen joukkoliikennematkan vaunussa istumiseen menee jo pidempi aika, puhumattakaan odotuksista ja kävelyistä. Läheskään kaikki bussi- tai raitiovaunupysäkit eivät sijaitse lähtö- tai kohdepaikan välittömässä läheisyydessä, vaikka useissa kirjoituksissa niin annetaan ymmärtää. Eikä lähimmältä pysäkiltä kovinkaan usein ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä kohdepysäkille, paitsi jos toinen näistä pisteistä sattuu sijaitsemaan hyvällä paikalla pääkeskuksessa, tai on muuten hyvää tuuria.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yöbusseja ei voi verrata päiväsaikaan kulkeviin kulkuneuvoihin koska yöbussit eivät pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä ja sinun kohdallasi luultavasti yöbussi ajaa sellaista suht suoraa reittiä, ja pysäkki on luultavasti ihan kotisi luona.


Yöbusseja ei voi verrata päiväbusseihin, totta, mutta aivan päinvastaisesta syystä. Yöbussit pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä ja suuri osa matkustajista maksaa käteisellä mikä venyttää pysäkkiaikoja keskustan päässä. Yöbussit eivät ole päivävuorojen veroisia myöskään reiteiltään, jotka kiertelevät usein enemmän kuin päiväliikenteen suora linja.

Edellä oleva siis pätee Itä-Helsingin yölinjastoon, joka on ainoa tilanne, jossa voi verrata todellisia vaihdottoman bussiliikenteen ja liityntämetron matka-aikoja. Espoon tilanne on toinen, koska siellä ei ole liityntäliikennettä kuten täällä idässä.




> Mutta nyt oli kysymys nimenomaan raitiotiestä. Jos metroja ja lähijunia ei olisi, niin todennäköisesti me kumpikin joutuisimme vaihtamaan raitiotiestä bussiin jossain vaiheessa matkaa, tai kävelymatka pysäkiltä kotiin olisi suurin piirtein yhtä pitkä kuin junalta/metrolta nyt. Kaikille pientaloalueile ei raitioteitä yksinkertaisesti tulisi rakennettua vaikka kaupungit kuinka olisivat aikoinaan hylänneet raskaan raideliikenteen ja panostaneet kevyeeseen.


Miksi ihmeessä raitiotien pitäisi olla suunniteltu niin huonosti, että se yhdistäisi metron ja bussien huonot puolet? Raitioverkon etu on se, että se yhdistää molempien hyvät puolet.

Enkä esimerkilläni tarkoittanut mitenkään pientaloalueita, vaan kaikkea liityntäliikennealuetta. Suurin osa itähelsinkiläisistä asuu kerrostaloissa ja siitä huolimatta he ovat liityntäliikenteen varassa: Koko Laajasalo, Herttoniemi, Roihuvuori, Myllypuro, Puotila, Vuosaari, Meri-Rastila, Kontula.




> Otin tarkoituksellisesti YTV:n reittioppaasta metrolle epäedullisen kyselyn Ylioppilastalolta Vuosaaren Porslahdentien pohjoispäähän. Matka ovelta ovelle kestää sillä matkalla vaihtoineen ja odotuksineen + kävelyineen alle 40 minuuttia. Tavallisella eurooppalaisella pikaraitiotiellä samanpituisen joukkoliikennematkan vaunussa istumiseen menee jo pidempi aika, puhumattakaan odotuksista ja kävelyistä.


Miten tämä on metrolle epäedullinen? Tämähän on edullinen, koska tässä on pisin mahdollinen metromatka, ja liityntäliikenteen mahdollisuudet kasvavat runkomatkan osuuden kasvaessa. Runkomatkaa on 14,1 km kun koko matka on 16,8 km. Matka-ajalla 38 min keskinopeus on 26,5 km/h  yhä kuitenkin alhaisempi kuin yöbussilla. 96N:n reitti on 19,3 km., ajoaika 32 min ja keskinopeus 36 km/h.

En ymmärrä, miksi tässäkään tapauksessa raitiotie pitäisi suunnitella ehdoin tahdoin huonoksi. Ainakaan eurooppalaisten hyvin suunniteltujen järjestelmien käytäntö ei tällaista osoita. Jos yksinkertaisesti ajatellaan, niin nykyisellä metroradalla voi käyttää kalustoa, joka voi jatkaa vaihdotta katuverkkoon. Se on AINA nopeampi kuin vaihdollinen metro. Pysähtymättä Itäväylän pysäkeillä bussi on nopeampi kuin metrorataa käyttävä metrojuna tai raitiovaunu joka pysähtyy joka asemalla.




> Läheskään kaikki bussi- tai raitiovaunupysäkit eivät sijaitse lähtö- tai kohdepaikan välittömässä läheisyydessä, vaikka useissa kirjoituksissa niin annetaan ymmärtää. Eikä lähimmältä pysäkiltä kovinkaan usein ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä kohdepysäkille, paitsi jos toinen näistä pisteistä sattuu sijaitsemaan hyvällä paikalla pääkeskuksessa, tai on muuten hyvää tuuria.


Bussi- ja raitiovaunupysäkit ovat aina lähempänä lähtö- ja kohdepisteitä kuin metroasemat. Ja sekä raitovaunut että bussit voivat aina tarjota enemmän vaihdottomia yhteysksiä kuin metro. Järjestelmätasolla ne siis aina palvelevat vähemmällä kävelemisellä, siitä ei pääse mihinkään.

Raito- ja bussiverkkoihin voidaan uhrata yhtä paljon rahaa kuin metroon, jolloin niihin saadaan yhtä nopeita osuuksia kuin voidaan tehdä metrolle. Tällöinkin raitio- ja bussijärjestelmä on nopeampi ja palvelee siten paremmin kuin metro, koska systemaattinen liityntävaihto jää pois. Ainoa mitä metroon nähden menetetään on metron hintaisten nopeiden osuuksien maksimaalinen kapasiteetti. Sen vuoksi suurissa kaupungeissa on metro, koska niissä kapasiteetti on kriittinen tekijä. Meillä se ei ole, vaan meillä alennetaan kalliiden väylien kapaisteettia.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten tämä on metrolle epäedullinen?


Siten, että Porslahdentien pohjoispää on huomattavan kaukana metroasemasta. Etelä-Vuosaaressa metro olisi jo murskaavan ylivoimainen, joten annoin valinnallani tasoitusta teoreettisille kilpailijoille, tosin tämä tasoituskaan ei niiden asemia sanottavasti vahvistanut...  :Smile: 

Toisin kuin täällä pyritään melko usein todistelemaan, metroasemat voivat aivan hyvin olla helposti saavutettavissa esimerkiksi ihmisten kodeista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siten, että Porslahdentien pohjoispää on huomattavan kaukana metroasemasta. Etelä-Vuosaaressa metro olisi jo murskaavan ylivoimainen, joten annoin valinnallani tasoitusta teoreettisille kilpailijoille, tosin tämä tasoituskaan ei niiden asemia sanottavasti vahvistanut...


Eipäs kierretä kehää. Kirjoitin jo alussa, että matkoja on verrattava ovelta ovelle, ei laiturilta laituirlle. Tietenkin metroaseman läheisyydessä on rakennuskantaa, mutta kun valtaosa rakennuskannasta ja ihmisistä on metroasemien ulottumattomissa. Ei ole ratkaisevaa se, miten matkat sujuvat 1520 %:lta väestöstä vaan 8085 %:lla.

Ja kuten jo kirjoitin, Itäväylän bussit ovat nopeampia kuin vieressä kulkeva metro. Joten jopa asemalta asemalle maanpinnalla laskien bussi on nopeampi kaikkialla muualla Itä-Helsingissä paitsi Puotilan ja Rastilan asemien sekä Myllypuron ja Kontulan asemien välisillä matkoilla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eipäs kierretä kehää. Kirjoitin jo alussa, että matkoja on verrattava ovelta ovelle, ei laiturilta laituirlle. Tietenkin metroaseman läheisyydessä on rakennuskantaa, mutta kun valtaosa rakennuskannasta ja ihmisistä on metroasemien ulottumattomissa. Ei ole ratkaisevaa se, miten matkat sujuvat 1520 %:lta väestöstä vaan 8085 %:lla.


Et jostain syystä tainnut lukea ollenkaan viestejäni? Otin reittioppaasta haun Ylioppilastalo - Porslahdentie (pysäkki). Reittiopas laskee kokonaismatka-ajan yhteysvälille ovelta - ovelle -periaatteella. Ei metroaseman laiturilta toiselle metroaseman laiturille. Valitsin Pohjois-Vuosaaressa sijaitsevan kohteen nimenomaan siksi, että sielläkin on asutusta eikä vain metroaseman vieressä. Ylioppilastalon otin myöskin siksi, etteivät ihmisten työpaikat yms. suinkaan aina keskustassa sijaitse jonkun metroaseman kohdalla. Vertasin tätä kokonaismatka-aikaa kylläkin Stadbahnin (Köln) tavanomaisen linjan samanpituisen matkan vaunussaoloaikaan (katsottu netistä löytyvästä aikataulusta), joka muuten osoittautui jopa hieman pidemmäksi. Yöbussijutut vedit tähän keskusteluun mukaan ihan itse. Harva kai työmatkansa yöbussilla kulkee, ja nekin jotka kulkevat, kulkevat korkeintaan toiseen suuntaan per työvuoro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valitsin Pohjois-Vuosaaressa sijaitsevan kohteen nimenomaan siksi, että sielläkin on asutusta eikä vain metroaseman vieressä. Ylioppilastalon otin myöskin siksi, etteivät ihmisten työpaikat yms. suinkaan aina keskustassa sijaitse jonkun metroaseman kohdalla.


Asutusta on Itä-Helsingissä erittäin runsaasti muualla kuin metroasemien vieressä. Epäedullisin metron kannalta on sellainen matka, jossa metro-osuus on mahdollisimman lyhyt. Kuten jostain Laajasalosta keskustaan. Se, onko keskustan päässä matkan päätepisteenä esim. Kaivokatu 2 vai Ylioppilastalo, on merkityksetöntä, koska se vaikuttaa vain kävelymatkaan, ja ero on sama, onko keskustaan tultu metrolla vai bussilla.

Kun nyt liityntäliikennematkan keskinopeus Porslahdentielle oli 26,5 km/h, Gunillankuja 5:een Laajasalossa keskinopeus on 20,3 km/h (12,2 km, 36 min). Tämä johtuu siitä, että tässä nopea metromatkan osuus on alle puolet Vuosaaresta, 6,4 km. Yöbussilla 85N pääsee Gunillantielle 30 minuutissa keskinopeudella 24,6 km/h (12,3 km, 30 min). Eli Porslahdentie on huomattavasti parempi tapaus liityntäliikenteen kannalta, mutta silti suora bussi on nopeampi.




> Vertasin tätä kokonaismatka-aikaa kylläkin Stadbahnin (Köln) tavanomaisen linjan samanpituisen matkan vaunussaoloaikaan (katsottu netistä löytyvästä aikataulusta), joka muuten osoittautui jopa hieman pidemmäksi. Yöbussijutut vedit tähän keskusteluun mukaan ihan itse. Harva kai työmatkansa yöbussilla kulkee, ja nekin jotka kulkevat, kulkevat korkeintaan toiseen suuntaan per työvuoro.


Kun otetaan yksittäistapauksia, ei ole vertailukelpoista ottaa yksi matka Helsingistä ja toinen Kölnistä. Se on absurdimpaa kun verrata Vuosaareen suuntautuvaa matkaa Pakilaan suuntautuvaan matkaan ja väittää jotain Vuosaaren matkan ominaisuuksista Pakilan perusteella.

Yöbussit ovat olemassa oleva ja toimiva joukkoliikennepalvelu samalla matkalla kuin päiväaikainen liityntäliikenne. Reittioppaan tiedot perustuvat toteutuviin matka-aikoihin, ei laskettuihin. Olosuhteet yöliikenteessä eivät ole täsmälleen samat kuin päiväliikenteessä, mutta tässä vertailussa ne ovat metrolle eduksi, koska päiväliikenteen vuorot pysähtyvät harvemmilla pysäkeillä. Itään on bussiliikenteellä bussikaistat, joten keskustaosuus on ajettavissa päivällä yhtä nopeasti kuin yöliikenteessäkin.

Jos haluat esittää arvioita raitiovaunusta itään suuntautuvilla matkoilla, ensin on suunniteltava raitiovaunun reitti. Tällöin on tehtävä sama työ kuin olemme tehneet lännessä TramWestin kanssa. Se työ sisältää myös valintoja, mm. sen, osoitettaisiinko nykyinen metrorata raitioliikenteen käyttöön vai kulkisivatko raitiovaunut jotain muuta reittiä, esim. Laajasalon kautta.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se, onko keskustan päässä matkan päätepisteenä esim. Kaivokatu 2 vai Ylioppilastalo, on merkityksetöntä, koska se vaikuttaa vain kävelymatkaan, ja ero on sama, onko keskustaan tultu metrolla vai bussilla.


Bussijuttu on edelleen peräisin Sinun yöbussipuheistasi. Vertasin kuviteltua raitiotieyhteyttä olemassa olevaan metroliityntään. Ihan hyvin itäsuunnan pikaratikalla voisi olla pysäkki Ylioppilastalon luona. Yritin siis tässäkin tarjota _kevyelle raideliikenteelle kilpailuetua_ verrattuna nykyiseen metro + liityntä + kävely -yhteyteen.



> Kun otetaan yksittäistapauksia, ei ole vertailukelpoista ottaa yksi matka Helsingistä ja toinen Kölnistä.


Tästä olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä. En toki verrannut Helsingissä tehtävää matkaa Kölnissä tehtävään matkaan, vaan käytin Kölnistä saatuja tunnuslukuja (esim. keskinopeus, pysäkkitiheys sekä aikataulutietoja viitteellisesti) lähtökohtana kuvitellulle kevytraideyhteydelle Ylioppilastalo - Pohjois-Vuosaari. On selvää, että tällainen vertailu on karkea, mutta yhtä lailla hyvin useat muutkin täällä esitetyt päätelmät pohjautuvat tasan yhtä karkeisiin arvioihin. Hyvin usein puhutaan vain ympäripyöreästi "keskieurooppalaisista pikaraitioteiden suunnitteluperiaatteista" ilman minkäänmoisia lähdeviitteitä.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvin usein puhutaan vain ympäripyöreästi "keskieurooppalaisista pikaraitioteiden suunnitteluperiaatteista" ilman minkäänmoisia lähdeviitteitä.


Valitettavasti meillä ei opeteta missään oppilaitoksessa kattavasti joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua. Siten ei ole olemassa esim. opetusmonistetta tai kurssikirjallisuutta, johon voisi viitata. Foorumilla on ainakin yksi jäsen, joka on opiskellut joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua saksalaisessa ylipoistossa, mutta paljonko auttaa, jos viitataan hänen suorittamiensa kurssien sisältöön? Itse en ole noita kursseja käynyt, joten en voi niihin viitata.

Toisaalta, olen omassa Mennäänkö metrolla -kirjassani koonnut näitä periaatteita, joten sopiiko, jos viittaan siihen? Tai Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuille? Siellä on kirjallisuutta esittelevä sivu. Näitä periaatteita on esitetty useissa puheenvuoroissa tällä foorumilla, voisiko niihin viitata? HiTrans -projekti on julkaissut 5 kirjan sarjan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta, ja se on mielestäni paras eurooppalainen alan opas, jonka olen nähnyt. Kirjaa ei ole suomalaisissa kirjastoissa. Voisin itse myös koota ne periaatteet artikkeliksi tai kirjaksi, mutta resurssit eivät vain riitä tekemään sitä ilmaiseksi.

Eikä lopulta liene kiinni lähdeviitteistä, vaan muutamat jäärät väittävät vastaan kumminkin. Onhan täällä nähty, että jos vaikka Strassburgissa ajetaan täysillä liikenne-etuuksilla ja sitä voi katsoa jopa netistä videona, niin siitä huolimatta tiedetään ettei sellainen ole mahdollista ja vain metro on nopea.

Keskinopeuksia voi laskea tilastoarvoina ja niitä voi käyttää eri yhteysratkaisujen vertailuun samalle matkalle tai kahden eri yhteyden toimivuuden vertailuun. Mutta keskinopeuksia EI VOI käyttää suunnittelun lähtötietona yksittäiselle yhteydelle. AINA on laskettava pysäkkien määrä ja pysäkkiväleille mahdolliset ajoajat kulloistenkin olosuhteiden mukaan.

Edes järjestelmän keskinopeus ei kuvaa oikeastaan mitään. Koska pysäkkimäärä ja pysäkkitiheys sekä liikennöintiympäristö ovat suunnittelijan tarkoituksenmukaisuusvalintoja, eivät kulkumuodon ominaisuuksia.

Jos ei tätä usko, niin voi ryhtyä tekemään tutkimusta vaikka kaikista YTV-alueen linjoista. Eniten hajontaa löytyy bussilinjoista. On erittäin hitaita keskustalinjoja ja hyvin nopeita, lähiön moottoritiellä keskustaan kulkevia linjoja. Keskustalinjan keskinopeus voi olla 12 km/h ja esikaupunkilinjan 36 km/h. Vaihtelu on kolminkertainen, mikä siis on bussiliikenteen nopeus? Keskustalinjalle ei voi käyttää 36 km/h, ei edes näiden keskiarvoa 24 km/h, mikä ei edes ole järjestelmän keskinopeus.

Nuo edellä olevat luvut nimittäin eivät ole mitään hatusta vedettyjä, vaan reittioppaan bussiliikenteen tilastoarvoja huhtikuulta 2007. Linjan 15 A keskinopeus oli silloin 12 km/h ja linjan 77 37,5 km/h. 34:n bussilinjan yhteinen keskinopeus oli 22 km/h. Toteutuva linjanopeus vastasi lisäksi seuraavia ominaisuuksia:
- keskimääräinen matka-aika pysäkkivälillä oli 1,00 minuuttia
- keskipysäkkiväli oli 0,37 km
- keskimääräinen pysähdystiehys oli 0,84 x pysäkkien määrä (laskettuna 15 sek. seisonta-ajalla ja suurimmalla ajonopeudella 50 km/h)

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eikä lopulta liene kiinni lähdeviitteistä, vaan muutamat jäärät väittävät vastaan kumminkin. Onhan täällä nähty, että jos vaikka Strassburgissa ajetaan täysillä liikenne-etuuksilla ja sitä voi katsoa jopa netistä videona, niin siitä huolimatta tiedetään ettei sellainen ole mahdollista ja vain metro on nopea.


Esimerkiksi Strassbourgin linja B on pituudeltaan 14,7 km. Matka kestää ruuhka-aikaan 47 min. Keskinopeus on 18.7 km/h.

Mitenköhän me epäuskoiset emme usko, että Strasbourgin pikaratikka olisi paljonkaan nopeampi kuin Helsingin nopeimmat ratikat ja nopeudeltaan liki metron luokkaa. Vaikka Strasbourgissa onkin hienot etuudet, jotka ratkaisevat matka-aikaongelmat. Ihan siitä riippumatta mitä kellosta saadaan lopputulokseksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On erittäin hitaita keskustalinjoja ja hyvin nopeita, lähiön moottoritiellä keskustaan kulkevia linjoja. Keskustalinjan keskinopeus voi olla 12 km/h ja esikaupunkilinjan 36 km/h. Vaihtelu on kolminkertainen, mikä siis on bussiliikenteen nopeus?


Tietyissä yhteyksissä näytetään jaoteltavan bussien keskinopeudet sen mukaan, onko kyseessä kaupunkilinja (=keskustalinja) vaiko seudullinen linja. Helsingin (seudun) tapauksessa tämäkään jaottelu ei ole välttämättä riittävä. Yhteisen keskinopeuden käyttäminen vie tarkastelun aivan varmasti metsään.

On myös todettava, että jo kullakin linjalla keskinopeus on huomattavan usein erilainen matkan eri vaiheissa (keskusta-alue vs. esikaupunkialue jne). Siihen vaikuttaa juurikin yllä esille tulleet syyt. 

Todettakoon nyt vielä kerran se, että en käyttänyt vertailussani esille tulleita keskinopeuksia millään tavoin desimaalin tarkkuudella, vaan ainostaan viitteenä siitä, missä suuruusluokissa mennään. Silloinkin aina tietyin varauksin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi Strassbourgin linja B on pituudeltaan 14,7 km. Matka kestää ruuhka-aikaan 47 min. Keskinopeus on 18.7 km/h.
> 
> Mitenköhän me epäuskoiset emme usko...


Ei mennyt perille, mitä äsken kirjoitin:



> Edes järjestelmän keskinopeus ei kuvaa oikeastaan mitään. Koska pysäkkimäärä ja pysäkkitiheys sekä liikennöintiympäristö ovat suunnittelijan tarkoituksenmukaisuusvalintoja, eivät kulkumuodon ominaisuuksia.


Rattivaunu edellisessä viestissään juuri selitti aivan oikein, miten linjoilla on erilaisia osuuksia, ja ne on ymmärrettävä. Olen myös itse selostanut Mennäänkö metrolla -kirjassani mitä ovat joukkoliikennelinjan jaksot.

Strassburgin raitiolinjat ajavat halki laajan kävelykeskustan, jossa tietenkin ajetaan hitaasti. Se alentaa keskinopeutta, vaikka keskustan ulkopuolella päästäänkin suurempiin nopeuksiin. Hidas keskustaosuus on kuitenkin parempi ratkaisu kuin pari maanalaista asemaa ja pitkät kävelyajat, koska ovelta ovelle matka-aika tulee lyhyemmäksi.

Siksi toiseksi, eipä ole paljon hurraamista metroliitynnän keskinopeuksilla täältä meiltä. Eikä meidän keskinopeuksilla edes palvella laajaa kävelykeskustaa, kun sellaista ei ole.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellä oleva siis pätee Itä-Helsingin yölinjastoon, joka on ainoa tilanne, jossa voi verrata todellisia vaihdottoman bussiliikenteen ja liityntämetron matka-aikoja. Espoon tilanne on toinen, koska siellä ei ole liityntäliikennettä kuten täällä idässä.


Espoossa on liityntäliikennettä rantaradalta. Sitä ei ehkä mainosteta sen nimisenä mutta toimii kuitenkin siten. Liityntälinjat Espoossa ovat useimmiten pidempiä bussilinjoja jotka kulkevat jonkun rautatieaseman kautta, useimmiten Leppävaaran tai Espoon keskuksen. Osalla linjoista on aikatauluun merkitty lähtöaika aseman kohdalla, jota ennen bussi ei saa lähteä, että junalta tulijat ehtisivät kyytiin. Osalla taas on niin tiheä vuoroväli kuten Jokerilla, ettei matkustajilta mene hermot bussia odotellessa. Osalla taas matkustaja on ihan tuurin armolla. Reittiopas on vähän auttanut sellaisen matkan, jossa käytetään osassa matkaa junaa, suunnittelua. 




> Miksi ihmeessä raitiotien pitäisi olla suunniteltu niin huonosti, että se yhdistäisi metron ja bussien huonot puolet? Raitioverkon etu on se, että se yhdistää molempien hyvät puolet.


Kustannussyistä. Ei Helsingillä kuitenkaan olisi varaa korvata kaikkia lähiöidensä bussilinjoja raitioteillä, kun ei Saksan kehittyneimmillä raitiotiekaupungeillakaan ole. Busseja tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa pientalomatto-tyyppisillä alueilla. 




> Pysähtymättä Itäväylän pysäkeillä bussi on nopeampi kuin metrorataa käyttävä metrojuna tai raitiovaunu joka pysähtyy joka asemalla.


Jos pitää tehdä vertailu bussin, metron ja raitiovauun soveltuvuudesta esikaupunkiliikenteessä niin niissä erottuvat seuraavat edut ja haitat matkustjan näkökulmasta. Perusoletus on tässä esimerkissä että asutus on niin tiheää että kaikki ovat mahdollisia rakentaa.

Bussin edut ja haitat:

Bussi on nopein koska se ei pysähdy kuin tarvittaessa. Matkustajien on kuitenkin itse huolehdittava sen pysäyttämisestä oli sitten kyse kyytiin nousemisesta tai poisjäämisestä. Toisin sanoen jos bussi pysähtyisi kaikilla pysäkeillä, myös niillä joilla ei nouse eikä poistu matkustajia, se ei enää olisi nopein matkustustapa (oma auton jälkeen). Henkilöille joilla on vaikeuksia näön kanssa bussi on lähestulkoon hyödytön.  Bussin matkustusmukavuus on vähän niin ja näin. Ainoastaan yhdistelmällä uusi hyväkuntoinen bussi ja taitava kuljettaja matkustaminen on mukavaa. Ilman istumapaikkaa matkustaminen on kenelle tahansa epämiellyttävää, koska bussi nykii ja huojuu.  Yhdessä bussissa on vain 2 lastenvaunupaikkaa. Ruuhkatilanteissa saattaa lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustava joutua odottamaan pitkään kyytiin pääsyä. Bussit ovat osallisina onnettomuuksissa tiheään ja tulipalotkin eivät ole harvinaisia. Bussien kokonaisliikennesuoritetta ajatellen onnettomuustiheys on siedettävä. Bussien tieltäsuistumiset ja yhteentörmäykset toisen raskaan ajoneuvon kanssa maantie- ja moottoritienopeuksilla aiheuttavat lähes aina vakavia vammoja ja usein myös kuolemantapauksia matkustajille, ja liikenteen lisääntyessä tällaisten onnettomuuksien todennäköisys kasvaa.

Raitiovaunun edut ja haitat:

Raitiovaunu linjanopeus kadulla ajaessa on hitain kaikista, koska se pysähtyy joka pysäkillä ja vaatii jarrutusominauisuuksien vuoksi kuljettajalta enemmän tarkkaavaisuutta kuin bussi. Jos raitiovaunu kulkee metromaisella radalla, se on tietenkin yhtä nopea kun metro, mutta sellaisen radan rakentaminen maksaa yhtä paljon kuin metro. Kaiken kaikkiaan pitkien matkojen tekeminen raitiovaunulla on hitainta kaikista vaihtoehdoista, vaika matkaan kuuluisi myös metromaisia nopeita osuuksia, mutta lyhyemmillä ero muihin on niin vähäinen että ei ole merkitystä. Raitiovaunun etu on parempi matkustusmukavuus bussiin verrattuna, ja se että siihen mahtuu enemmän lastenvaunuja ja että liikkumisrajoitteiset voivat helpommin käyttää sitä kuin bussia. Raitiotie tätyy eriksen rakentaa kun taas bussi kulkee ilman eri järjestelyjä, ehkä bussikaistoja lukuunottamatta. Kadulla kulkeva raitiovaunu on Helsingin kokoisessa verkostossa lähes joka päivä jonkinlaisen liikenneonnettomuuden osapuolena, ja vaikka syyllinen ei ole raitiovaunu, ja kärsijöinä harvemmin raitiovaunu kyydissä oleva, niin vaunujen näkyvyyden ja jarrutusominaisuuksien kanssa on yhä ongelmia, ja siksi kaikki kaduilla liikkuvat eivät ole niin mieltyneitä niihin.

Metron edut ja haitat:

Metron linjanopeus on pikabussin luokkaa keskimäärin. Haittana verkon harvuus, ja että metroa varten ei ole pysäkkejä kadun varrella vaan metrosta pääsee ulos vain metroasemilla, mikä aiheuttaa enemmän vaihdollisia matkoja tai kävelyä, ja joskus liikkuminen sillä tavalla on niin hankalaa että ei houkuta ollenkaan. Metron etu on suuri kapasiteetti ja tiheä vuoroväli, ja helppokäyttöisyys kaikille matkustajaryhmille, niin liikuntarajoitteisille, lastenvaunujen kanssa liikeellä oleville kuin paikallisia oloja huonosti tunteville, ja selkeän metroverkon opasteineen ja linjakarttoinene on todettu auttavan kaupungissa suunnistamista.  Metrossa itse liikenneturvallisuus on paras kaikista vaihtoehdoista, mutta joillakin alueilla metroasema tai juna on suosittu kurittomien henkilöiden ajanviettopaikka, ja metroon kohdistuu siksi muita liikennevälineitä enemmän ilkivaltaa ja epäasiallista käytöstä muita matkustajia kohtaan.

Tähän yhteenvetoon olin laittanut sekä omiani, lähiomaisteni että ystävieni kokemuksia. Huomautan että näistä itseäni lukuunottamatta ei juuri kukaan ole joukkoliikenne- tai raideliikennefriikki.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Henkilöille joilla on vaikeuksia näön kanssa bussi on lähestulkoon hyödytön.


Tämä on täysin totta ja olen viime aikoina kiinnittänyt erityistä huomiota Hanasaaren pysäkkiin Länsiväylällä. Jopa normaalinäköiselle ihmiselle tuottaa erityistä jännitystä päästä oikeaan bussiin ko. pysäkillä, koska bussit paahtavat moottoritienopeuksilla ohi ja auta armias, jos lapanen ei nouse ajoissa pysäytysmerkiksi, niin ohi menee. Tai sitten tehdään äkkijarrutus ja pysähdytään jonnekin pysäkin päähän ja ärähdetään kiukkuisesti kyytiin pyrkivälle. Erityisesti ns. pistematriisi-näyttöiset linjatkilvet, joita on käytössä esim. Veolia Transportilla, näkyvät erinomaisen huonosti. Yritä siinä nyt sitten tuulessa ja tuiverruksessa tihrustaa lähestyvää bussia vettä valuvilla silmillä. 

Länsimetro poistaa kaiken tämän ja tekee vieläpä tuon Hanasaaren pysäkille tyypillisen vaihtorulianssin tarpeettomaksi, joka on mielestäni busseilla tuotettua joukkoliikennepalvelua huonoimmillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kustannussyistä. Ei Helsingillä kuitenkaan olisi varaa korvata kaikkia lähiöidensä bussilinjoja raitioteillä, kun ei Saksan kehittyneimmillä raitiotiekaupungeillakaan ole. Busseja tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa pientalomatto-tyyppisillä alueilla.


Siis raitioliikenne pitää suunnitella huonosti kustannussyistä? Juuri kustannussyistä kaikki liikenne pitää suunnitella hyvin ja valita tarkoituksenmukainen väyläratkaisu.

Kustannussyistä mahdolisimman suuri osa bussilinjoista kannattaa muuttaa raitiolinjoiksi  ja bonuksena tulee vielä lipputulojen kasvu.




> Jos pitää tehdä vertailu bussin, metron ja raitiovauun soveltuvuudesta esikaupunkiliikenteessä niin niissä erottuvat seuraavat edut ja haitat matkustjan näkökulmasta. Perusoletus on tässä esimerkissä että asutus on niin tiheää että kaikki ovat mahdollisia rakentaa.


Tuo on oikein hyvä mielikuvakatsaus seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä. Se kuvastaa myös sitä, miten nämä eri liikennemuodot täällä ymmärretään, kun muusta ei ole kokemusta.

Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelijan näkökulmasta tuossa kyllä moititaan enimmäkseen täällä käytössä olevia huonoja käytäntöjä, jotka eivät ole liikennemuodon ominaisuuksia yleensä.

Otanpa muutaman oikaisun.

Bussi ei pysähdy kaikilla pysäkeillä, mutta se ei tee bussia nopeammaksi. Sillä pysäkkien määrässä on otettu huomioon se, ettei kaikkia pysäkkejä käytetä. Bussilinjojen tiheä pysäkkiväli parantaa saavutettavuutta kävelymatkoja lyhentämällä, mutta heikentää saavutettavuutta lisäämällä epätäsmällisyyttä, joka edellyttää pitkiä odotusaikoja varmuuden vuoksi. Eli matka-ajassa ei voitakaan, koska aikaa kuluu epävarmuuteen.

Edellä jo selvitin, kuinka pysäkkitiheys ja nopeus pysäkkien välillä on tarkoituksenmukaisuuskysymys, ei liikennemuodon ominaisuus. Helsingin ratikoilla on tiheä pysäkkiväli, koska kaupunkikeskustassa on tiheä pysäkkiväli tarkoituksenmukainen ja Helsingissä ratikat toimivat vain siellä. Ratikat liikennöivät meillä bussien tavoin pysähtyen vain tarvittaessa. Mielikuva siitä, että ne pysähtyvät joka pysäkillä johtuu vain siitä, että joka pysäkillä on nousijoita tai poistujia.

Näiden keskustajoukkoliikenteen liikennemuodosta riippumattomien ominaisuuksien perusteella ei pidä väittää, että raitiovaunu on aina hidas. Se on täsmälleen yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin bussi, jos sillä on samat pysäkit, mikä siis ei riipu liikennemuodosta. Tämä koskee myös moottoritieliikennettä. Helsingissä ei ole missään ratikkaa ja moottoritietä rinnan. Jos olisi, ratikka ja bussi toimisivat siellä samoin, jos niin olisi päätetty rata ja pysäkit tehdä. Olen esim. Prahassa ajanut tällaisia esikaupunkilinjoja ihan käytännössä.

Ratikan rata ei ole yhtä kallis kuin metron rata, vaikka ratikan rata tehtäisiin samalle nopeustasolle. Metrossa ei voi käyttää yhtä jyrkkiä kaarteita ja pystykaltevuuksia kuin ratikalla, eikä tasoratkaisuja edes asemilla. Ne kaikki vaativat enemmän rahaa kuin ratikan rata. Ja ne ovat liikennemuodon ominaisuuksia, joista ei eroon pääse.

Jos maallikoilla on mielikuva siitä, että metro on busseja nopeampi, ihmettelen kyllä mistä muusta mielikuva voi tulla kuin valheellisesta propagandasta. Asiaahan voi kokeilla muutamalla Itäväylää kulkevalla bussilinjalla.

Tiheä vuorovälikään ei ole mikään metrolle koettu etu, koska raitioliikenne ja bussiliikenne tarjoavat keskustassa kaikilla pääväylillä tiheämmän vuorovälin kuin metro. Tämänkin mielikuvan takana täytyy olla valheellinen propaganda, koska milloin vain voi mennä seisomaan Hämeentien, Mannerheimintien tai Porkkalankadun bussipysäkeille laskemaan, montako bussia tai ratikkaa neljässä minuutissa menee ohi.

Myös metron esteettömys on pelkkä hype. Mihinkään muuhun välineeseen ei ole yhtä hankala päästä kuin metroon. Raitiovaunu on esteettömyydessä ylivoimainen ja matalalattiabussi hyvä kakkonen. Bussinkaan tapauksessa ratkaiseva asia ei ole se, minkälainen on bussi, vaan minkälainen on pysäkkikoroke. Eli jos on vikaa, se ei ole liikennemuodossa, vaan ympäristöratkaisussa. Mutta metrosta ei tasonvaihtoa saa pois, se on järjestelmäominaisuus (helsinkilälisen metron määrittelyn mukaan).

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis raitioliikenne pitää suunnitella huonosti kustannussyistä? Juuri kustannussyistä kaikki liikenne pitää suunnitella hyvin ja valita tarkoituksenmukainen väyläratkaisu.
> 
> Kustannussyistä mahdolisimman suuri osa bussilinjoista kannattaa muuttaa raitiolinjoiksi  ja bonuksena tulee vielä lipputulojen kasvu.


Pitkällä aikavälillä jos tehdään päätös että ei enää busseja vaan vain ratikoita, niin ehkä päästään joskus sellaiseen tulokseen että raitiotieinvestoinnit ovat maksaneet itsensä, varsinkin jos öljy kallistuu. Mutta koska oma "Mennäänkö metrolla" -kirjasi ja kaupunkiliikenne.net kin näyttää esimerkkejä Saksasta joissa vaihdetaan raitiovaunu ja bussin välillä, niin kauan siihen ihannetilanteeseen pääsemiseksi tulee menemään.

Jos oletetaan että raitiovaunuilla voidan hoitaa yhden kaupungin koko joukkoliikenne, ja pitkällä välillä jopa muita keinoja taloudellisemmin, niin missä menee se rakentamistehokkuuden raja että esim johdinauto tai kokonaan sähköllä kulkevilla henkilöautoilla liikkuminen on edullisempaa?




> Liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelijan näkökulmasta tuossa kyllä moititaan enimmäkseen täällä käytössä olevia huonoja käytäntöjä, jotka eivät ole liikennemuodon ominaisuuksia yleensä.


Täytyy tunnustaa että vertailin nykyisiä meille tuttuja pohjoismaisia muotoja bussista, raitiovaunusta ja metrosta.





> Näiden keskustajoukkoliikenteen liikennemuodosta riippumattomien ominaisuuksien perusteella ei pidä väittää, että raitiovaunu on aina hidas. Se on täsmälleen yhtä nopea tai nopeampi kuin bussi, jos sillä on samat pysäkit, mikä siis ei riipu liikennemuodosta. Tämä koskee myös moottoritieliikennettä. Helsingissä ei ole missään ratikkaa ja moottoritietä rinnan. Jos olisi, ratikka ja bussi toimisivat siellä samoin, jos niin olisi päätetty rata ja pysäkit tehdä. Olen esim. Prahassa ajanut tällaisia esikaupunkilinjoja ihan käytännössä.


Raitiotien nopean liikenteen järjestämisen perusongelma on se, että takaa tuleva vaunu ei pääse edessä ajavan ohi. Ehkä ei moottoritie- tai esikaupunkipätkillä varsinainen ongelma, vaan pikemmin keskustasta ulos johtavien valtakatujen keskikaistaratojen tapauksissa joissa on useampi raitiolinja käyttää samoja kiskoja, ja kaikilla pysäkeillä ei ole kyytiin tulijoita kaikkiin vaunuihin. 

Joka tapauksessa nopeusero bussiin verrattuna syntyy pienistä puroista: Raitiovaunun on alettava jarruttaa bussia aikaisemmin turvallisuusyistä ja mutkissa ajettava hitaammin jne. Bussit ajavat lisäksi ylinopeutta paikoin. Ero nousee merkittäväksi pidemmillä matkoilla. 




> Ratikan rata ei ole yhtä kallis kuin metron rata, vaikka ratikan rata tehtäisiin samalle nopeustasolle. Metrossa ei voi käyttää yhtä jyrkkiä kaarteita ja pystykaltevuuksia kuin ratikalla, eikä tasoratkaisuja edes asemilla. Ne kaikki vaativat enemmän rahaa kuin ratikan rata. Ja ne ovat liikennemuodon ominaisuuksia, joista ei eroon pääse.


Metroratoja tiukemmalla kaarresäteellä kuin mitä Helsingissä on käytössä on toki mahdollista rakentaa. Esim Tukholmassa on niin. Uuteen raitiotiehenkin voi poltta yllättävän paljon rataa jos joudutaan rakentamaan valmiiksi rakennettuun ympäristöön. 




> Jos maallikoilla on mielikuva siitä, että metro on busseja nopeampi, ihmettelen kyllä mistä muusta mielikuva voi tulla kuin valheellisesta propagandasta. Asiaahan voi kokeilla muutamalla Itäväylää kulkevalla bussilinjalla.


Minä en kirjoittanut että metro on nopeampi vaan suurin piirtein yhtä nopea. Mutta raitiovaunu on hitain. Ainakin pohjoismaisissa kaupungeissa joissa niitä on. 




> Tiheä vuorovälikään ei ole mikään metrolle koettu etu, koska raitioliikenne ja bussiliikenne tarjoavat keskustassa kaikilla pääväylillä tiheämmän vuorovälin kuin metro. Tämänkin mielikuvan takana täytyy olla valheellinen propaganda, koska milloin vain voi mennä seisomaan Hämeentien, Mannerheimintien tai Porkkalankadun bussipysäkeille laskemaan, montako bussia tai ratikkaa neljässä minuutissa menee ohi.


Minun olisi pitänyt kirjoittaa että metrolla on tasaisempi vuoroväli ja täsmällisempi aikataulu. Jos tule 5 bussia yhtenä ryppäänä ja sitten kuluu epämääräine määrä minuutteja kunnes taas tulee ryväs busseja, niin ei se ole kenenkän etu. 




> Myös metron esteettömys on pelkkä hype. Mihinkään muuhun välineeseen ei ole yhtä hankala päästä kuin metroon. Raitiovaunu on esteettömyydessä ylivoimainen ja matalalattiabussi hyvä kakkonen. Bussinkaan tapauksessa ratkaiseva asia ei ole se, minkälainen on bussi, vaan minkälainen on pysäkkikoroke. Eli jos on vikaa, se ei ole liikennemuodossa, vaan ympäristöratkaisussa. Mutta metrosta ei tasonvaihtoa saa pois, se on järjestelmäominaisuus (helsinkilälisen metron määrittelyn mukaan).


Lähijunaan on hankalampi päästä kuin metroon. Melkein kaikkiin lähijuna-asemiin joutuu nykyään kulkemaan tunnelin tai sillan kautta, liukuportaita ei ole ja hissi on rikki. Metrossa on sentään liukuportaat. Siis meillä. Onhan maailmalla varmaan kaupunkeja joissa nämä asiat ovat toisinpäin.

Mitä tarkoitin liikuntarajoitteisuudella tarkoitin myös huononäkösyyttä joka on työikäisillä  paljon yleisempää kuin että on tekonivelet tai joutuu kulkemaan kainalosauvoilla tms. Lue myös Riston kommentit asiasta. Metrossa tai ratikassa joka kulkee riittävän tasaisesti pystyy liikuntarajoitteinenkin matkustamaan seisten, bussissa ei. Lastenvaunun kanssa pääseminen bussiin on täysin tuurista kiinni, ei johdu nostokorkeudesta vaan siitä onko ylipäänsä tilaa.


t.Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vähän mennään aiheen ohi...



> Tämä on täysin totta ja olen viime aikoina kiinnittänyt erityistä huomiota Hanasaaren pysäkkiin Länsiväylällä. Jopa normaalinäköiselle ihmiselle tuottaa erityistä jännitystä päästä oikeaan bussiin ko. pysäkillä, koska bussit paahtavat moottoritienopeuksilla ohi ja auta armias, jos lapanen ei nouse ajoissa pysäytysmerkiksi, niin ohi menee.


Jopa erinomaisen hyvin näkevälle tuottaa ongelmia tämä pysäkki. Mutta myös Porkkalantien pysäkki, jossa vauhti ei edes ole sen suurempi kuin 50 km/h (virallisesti), on äärettömän hankala tässä asiassa. Minkäköhänlainen käyttöaste näillä pysäkeillä (ja koko Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteellä) olisi, jos edellämainituilla pysäkeillä olisi kaikille busseille pakollinen pysähdys. Myös Kurvissa sekä muutamalla Mannerheimintien pysäkillä pakollinen pysähdys olisi paikallaan.



> Tai sitten tehdään äkkijarrutus ja pysähdytään jonnekin pysäkin päähän ja ärähdetään kiukkuisesti kyytiin pyrkivälle.


Jos sinä olet tätä mieltä, niin odotan sitä päivää, kun pääsen kyytiisi.  :Very Happy: 



> Länsimetro poistaa kaiken tämän ja tekee vieläpä tuon Hanasaaren pysäkille tyypillisen vaihtorulianssin tarpeettomaksi, joka on mielestäni busseilla tuotettua joukkoliikennepalvelua huonoimmillaan.


Se ei johdu busseista, vaan huonosta järjestelystä. Tämä perustelu on lähempänä populistista politiikkaa kuin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntemusta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Raitiotien nopean liikenteen järjestämisen perusongelma on se, että takaa tuleva vaunu ei pääse edessä ajavan ohi. Ehkä ei moottoritie- tai esikaupunkipätkillä varsinainen ongelma, vaan pikemmin keskustasta ulos johtavien valtakatujen keskikaistaratojen tapauksissa joissa on useampi raitiolinja käyttää samoja kiskoja, ja kaikilla pysäkeillä ei ole kyytiin tulijoita kaikkiin vaunuihin.


Tämä edellyttää tilannetta että takaa tuleva vaunu ajaa lähes kiinni edellä menevän takapuskurissa. Ja tällöin on aikataulusuunnittelu epäonnistunu/sitä ei ole ollut lainkaan (kuten Helsingissä nykyään...  :Razz:  ). Lisäksi kuljettajarahastuksen puuttuminen ja liikennevaloetuuksien kunnolinen toteutus vakioivat eri linjojen matka-aikoja, jolloin moista tilanne ei edes pitäisi päästä syntymään.

----------


## vristo

> Jopa erinomaisen hyvin näkevälle tuottaa ongelmia tämä pysäkki. Mutta myös Porkkalantien pysäkki, jossa vauhti ei edes ole sen suurempi kuin 50 km/h (virallisesti), on äärettömän hankala tässä asiassa. Minkäköhänlainen käyttöaste näillä pysäkeillä (ja koko Etelä-Espoon bussiliikenteellä) olisi, jos edellämainituilla pysäkeillä olisi kaikille busseille pakollinen pysähdys. Myös Kurvissa sekä muutamalla Mannerheimintien pysäkillä pakollinen pysähdys olisi paikallaan.


Minulle tulee mieleeni sellainen asia, että olisikohan tulevaisuuden tekniikalla mahdollista järjestää jokin systeemi, jossa bussinkuljettajalle tulisi ennakkotieto kyytiin pyrkivistä matkustajista tuollaisilta "kriittisiltä" pysäkeiltä, kuten em. mainitut pysäkit? 




> Jos sinä olet tätä mieltä, niin odotan sitä päivää, kun pääsen kyytiisi. .


Tervetuloa vaan Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöimille Länsiväylän linjolle e2, e4 ja 504, jotka eivät tosin aja Hanasaaren kautta, mutta samanlainen systeemi on useilla muilla Länsiväylän pysäkeillä. Ainoastaan Westendinaseman pysäkin vaihtoyhteys esimerkiksi Jokeribussiin on hyvä; tämän totesi tässä eräänä päivänän myös eräs tyylikkääseen pukuun pukeutunut liikemies, joka ilmeisesti ei juurikaan aiemmin ole käyttänyt joukkoliikennettä. Mutta nyt voi hyvinkin käyttää tulevaisuudessa, kun totesi ko. vaihtoyhteyden niin hyväksi (linjan 504 ja Jokeribussin etuovet ovat Westendinasemalla lähes vastakkain) ja kiittelikin kovasti hyvästä palvelusta.




> Se ei johdu busseista, vaan huonosta järjestelystä. Tämä perustelu on lähempänä populistista politiikkaa kuin joukkoliikenteen asiantuntemusta.


Kyllä se on noiden bussilinjojen matkustajan (olen larulainen) sekä joukkoliikenteen tuotantotason ammattilaisen eli niiden kuljettajan vuosikymmenien aikana muodostunut näkemys. Niinsanotut "joukkoliikenneasiantuntijat" paasaavat usein vain kauniita romanttisia teorioita, jolla ei ole välttämättä juurikaan tekemistä todellisen tilanteen kanssa. Menes vaikka katsomaan, kuinka sujuvaa ja mukavaa bussinvaihto tällä Hanasaaren pysäkillä on vaikkapa raikkaan syysmyrskyn aikana. Se on todellisuutta, on ollut jo vuosikymmenet ja loppuu Länsimetron valmistumisen ja sen käyttöönoton myötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä se on noiden bussilinjojen matkustajan (olen larulainen) sekä joukkoliikenteen tuotantotason ammattilaisen eli niiden kuljettajan vuosikymmenien aikana muodostunut näkemys. Niinsanotut "joukkoliikenneasiantuntijat" paasaavat usein vain kauniita romanttisia teorioita, jolla ei ole välttämättä juurikaan tekemistä todellisen tilanteen kanssa. Menes vaikka katsomaan, kuinka sujuvaa ja mukavaa bussinvaihto tällä Hanasaaren pysäkillä on vaikkapa raikkaan syysmyrskyn aikana. Se on todellisuutta, on ollut jo vuosikymmenet ja loppuu Länsimetron valmistumisen ja sen käyttöönoton myötä.


Annan Vristo arvon kokemuksellesi ja näkemyksillesi, mutta Hanasaaren bussipyäkin ongelmat on poistettavissa huomattavasti pienemmällä rahalla kuin Matinkylän metron hinta. Ja palvelun voi jopa tehdä paljon paremmaksi kuin mitä metro koskaan voi tarjota  jos halutaan. Se, ettei ole tehty osoittaa, ettei ole haluttu.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Minulle tulee mieleeni sellainen asia, että olisikohan tulevaisuuden tekniikalla mahdollista järjestää jokin systeemi, jossa bussinkuljettajalle tulisi ennakkotieto kyytiin pyrkivistä matkustajista tuollaisilta "kriittisiltä" pysäkeiltä, kuten em. mainitut pysäkit?


Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman teknisen alueen kääntöpysäkillä oli ainakin jokin aika sitten painonapit, jotka sammutti Tietotiellä tolpannokasta vilkkuvaloja, jotta bussikuskit osasivat koukata Teknikontien kautta. Jos valo vilkkui, niin ajoivat suoraan Tietotietä pitkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vastaan taas alkuperäiseen kysymykseen:

Pisaran kaksi asemaa sekä niiden välinen rata olisi jo valmiina ja Porvoosta päin saapuvalla lähijunalla olisi aseminaan Helsingin nykyisten rajojen sisällä Kontula, Itäkeskus, Herttoniemi, (Sörnäinen,) Hakaniemi ja Rautatieasema.

----------


## Knightrider

> Riippuu tietysti siitä, kuinka lähellä metroasemaa sattuu asustelemaan. Kaukana lähimmästä metroasemasta asuvalle - ja niin ollen liityntäbussien käyttäjälle - olisi tietysti mieluisampaa jos kävelymatkan päässä olisi ratikkapysäkki, josta pääsisi suoraan keskustaan asti ilman että täytyy vaihtaa kulkumuotoa jossain ruuhkaisella asemalla. Tyytyväisimpiä nopeaan, täsmälliseen ja vuoroväleiltään tiheään metroon ovat taas ne, jotka voivat helposti kävellä lähimmälle metroasemalle, josta pääsee kiitämään suoraan keskustaan.


Vähän niinkuin U830-840&U850-U870, joita käytän Itäväylän varrelta keskustaan suorana yhteytenä. Matka-aikaa kuluu Sörnäisiin ~15 ja Kamppiin 20-35 min. riippuen ruuhkasta.

H97+Vaihto+Metro-yhdistelmällä Sörnäisiin aikaa kuluu 17-30 min (riippuu ruuhkasta ja onko V- vai tavallinen 97) ja Kamppiin 6 min (+pitkät liukuportaat) enemmän.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tässä vaikkapa verkostoa, joka voisi olla mahdollinen tätä vauhtia jo vuonna 2500:
> _(Toivottavasti en tehnyt suurta rikosta kun käytin toisen tekemää karttaa pohjana..)_


(Linkki suurempaan kuvaan)

Ei yhtään hullumman näköinen linjasto. Sopivanlaisella kalustolla joku tuon tapainen metrolinjasto saattaisi olla totta jo muutaman vuosikymmenen aikana. Väittäisin, että johdinauto (viestiketjusta päätellen se varmaan oli tarkoituksena) ei varmaan tuohon riittäisi, mutta ratikalla tuollainen metroverkko hoituisi Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa aika passelisti. Tässä muutama ehdotus vielä lisäksi:

Sinisen linjan koukkaisin ehkä Kampin kautta ja punaisen Rautatieaseman edustalta. Jos oranssi linja on tarkoitus keventää samalla, voisi se saada haaran  Kalasatamasta Aleksis Kiven katua Pasilaan ja sieltä edelleen vaikka  Munkkivuoreen, jolloin tuo vihreän länsihaara poistuisi. Tuo punainen tuolla koillisessa (ViiRa) voisi myös Itäsalmen sijaan mennä Malmille, jossa tarve lienee suurempi. Toisaalta se voisi Mellunmäestä jatkaa myös Hakunilaan. Vihreän itäpuoleinen osuus taas voisi mielestäni jättää Vartiosaaren väliin. Siellä nimbyt luultavasti saisi aikamoisen metelin nostettua. Sen sijaan se voisi kääntyä ruskean linjan reittiä ja mennä Herttoniemestä Roihuvuoren kautta Itäkeskukseen. Tuo Vuosaaren osuus varmaan jouduttaisiin jatkossakin hoitamaan sisäisellä linjalla, mahdollisesti metron bussiliitynnällä. 

Myöskään tuo Toukolasta Herttoniemeen ei tietenkään hoituisi noin suoraan, koska siinä on Viikin luonnonsuojelualue. Kierto Viikin kautta olisi siis välttämätön, ellei tuohon sitten onnistuisi saamaan jotain kevyttä tunnelia. Mitenköhän cut-and-cover-tunneli saisi tuolle alueelle rakennusluvan vaikka voimajohdon alapuolelle? Oma arvaukseni on, ettei mitenkään. Jokerihan tuosta puuttuu kokonaan. Kai sekin voi tuohon metroverkkoon kuulua? Olisin kuvitellut Jokerille tuon sinisen värin, mutta menkööt vaikka turkoosina tai vaaleansinisenä. Ehkä syaaninvärisenä. Mistäköhän muuten johtuu, että raidejokeri.info-sivulla Jokerista ei ole tällaista metrokarttaa? Jatkaisi hyvin Jokerin onnistunutta brändäyslinjaa.

Nuo Maunulasta pohjoiseen menevät on varmaan tarkoitus jatkaa Vantaan puolelle, mahdollisesti lentoasemallekin. Jättäisin kuitenkin jatkon pohoiseen pelkästään yhden, eli vihreän linjan huoleksi. Ruskea ja magenta linja voisi siis päättyä tai jopa yhdistyä Maunulassa, josta olisi tehokas vaihto vihreällä pohjoisen sekä tietenkin Jokerilla länteen ja itään. Tietenkin tuo magenta linja tulisi turhaksi, jos sen yhdistää ruskeaan. Sen voisi päättää jo Munkkivuoreen tai tarvittaessa Laajalahteen, jossa Jokeri hoitaa jo tuon Tapiola-Leppävaara-välin. Ehkä Matinkylästäkin voisi lähteä pohjoista kohti joku metrolinja, joka toisi samalla etelästä ja lännestä päin matkustajia oranssille linjalle. 

Kaiken kaikkiaan, aika paljon tuon näköiseltä voisi metrolinjasto hyvin näyttääkin joskus. Kokonaisvaltainen ja tehokas metrolinjasto ympäri seutua. Espooseen kaipaisin vähän enemmän painoa, mutta nyt on hieman hankala sitä visioida, kun alue on vielä vähän prosessissa. Tulevaisuudessa linjaston länsipuoli sitten hahmottuisi samankaltaiseksi kuin idässä.

----------


## Deko

> avausviesti


Nostanpa ylös kiinnostavan aiheen, paljon on tullut erilaisia metroverkkoja (tai tarkemmin ottaen pikaraitioverkkoja) pyöriteltyä kesäloman aikana. 

Mutta asiaan, tänä aamuna tuli mieleen että voisiko raiteenleveyden ja lattiakorkeuden olessa sama kuin metrolla pienillä muutoksilla (ilmajohtovirroitus?) liikennöidä nykyisillä metrokiskoilla pikaraitiotiekalustolla? Eikö sen pitäisi onnistua, kun Saksassa liikennöidään ratikalla normirautatiellä (Karlsruhen malli)? Ajatus että ensiksi nyt vaikka Laajasaloon saisi "metron" huomattavasti halvemmalla tekemällä pikaraitiotien reitillä Herttoniemi (vaihto metrokiskoille) - Herttoniemenranta - Yliskylä - Laajasalo - Hevossalmi - Santahamina kuulostaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta. Muitakin vastaavanlaisia reittejä tulee heti mieleen; Herttoniemestä Tammisalon, Roihuvuoren ja Marjaniemen kautta Itikseen, Mellunmäestä Länsimäen, Rajakylän, Jakomäen, Vaaralan kautta aina Hakunilaan asti, Vuosaaresta Keski-Vuosaareen jne.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta asiaan, tänä aamuna tuli mieleen että voisiko raiteenleveyden ja lattiakorkeuden olessa sama kuin metrolla pienillä muutoksilla (ilmajohtovirroitus?) liikennöidä nykyisillä metrokiskoilla pikaraitiotiekalustolla? Eikö sen pitäisi onnistua, kun Saksassa liikennöidään ratikalla normirautatiellä (Karlsruhen malli)?


Tämän on varmasti teknisesti mahdollista, eikä ilmajohtoakaan välttämättä tarvitsisi metroon rakentaa, jos kalustossa olisi sivukiskovirroitin ilmajohtovirroittimen lisäksi. Metrin korkuiset laiturit ovat aika kolhoja katuympäristössä ja tulevat tavallisia ratikkapysäkkejä kalliimmaksi.




> Ajatus että ensiksi nyt vaikka Laajasaloon saisi "metron" huomattavasti halvemmalla tekemällä pikaraitiotien reitillä Herttoniemi (vaihto metrokiskoille) - Herttoniemenranta - Yliskylä - Laajasalo - Hevossalmi - Santahamina kuulostaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta.


Jos tarkoitat, että Laajasalon/Santahaminan metro tulisi keskustaan Herttoniemen kautta nykyisiä raiteita, niin tämä on jo todettu selvityksissä liian hitaaksi. Kruunuvuorenrannan suunnittelussa tavoitteeksi asetettiin nopea yhteys keskustaan. Lisäksi tuossa syntyisi metroon kolmas haara, mikä aiheuttaa liikennöintiin omat ongelmansa. Keskustan yhteisen pätkän maksimivuorotiheys pitäisi jakaa Laajasalon, Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen kesken jollain tapaa samaan aikaan, kun junat lyhenevät nelivaunuisiksi. HKL teetti takavuosina saksalaisilla konsulteilla selvityksen Raide-Jokerin ratikoiden yhteiskäytöstä metroradalla, ajatuksena jatkaa Jokerilta Itäkeskuksessa itään ja Tapiolassa länteen. Konsultti päätyi suosittamaan ajatuksesta luopumista lähinnä laiturikorkeuden erojen aiheuttamien kustannusten ja automaattimetron takia. Katuympäristöstä tulevat kuljettajan ajamat vaunut pitäisi pystyä täsmäämään automaattimetron kahden minuutin (jos mainoksia uskotaan) vuoroväliin, mikä lienee aika haasteellista.

----------


## Deko

> Metrin korkuiset laiturit ovat aika kolhoja katuympäristössä ja tulevat tavallisia ratikkapysäkkejä kalliimmaksi.


Kokeilin tätä, ja oman kotini portaissa metrin pystyy nousemaan n. 4,5 askelmalla. Ei kuulosta mielestäni kovin pahalta tai kolkolta, varmasti tulee kalliimmaksi kuin tavallinen ratikkapysäkki, mutta ero metroaseman hintaan säilyy silti huimana.

No joo, onhan ideani tarkemmin ajateltuna aika mahdoton kyllä.

----------


## 339-DF

Dekon ajatus on looginen, tuollaisia on toteutettukin esimerkiksi Saksassa. Meillä se ei kuitenkaan onnistu, sillä meikäläinen metro on niin kankea ja epäyhteensopimaton, ja huonompaan suuntaan ollaan koko ajan menossa.

1. Metrovaunut ovat erittäin leveitä, 3,2 m. Katutilassa kulkevan kulkuneuvon suurin sallittu leveys on vain 2,65 m. Tästä tulee liian iso railo laiturin ja vaunun väliin. Jos leveysero olisi pienempi ja railo kapeampi, asian voisi hoitaa ratikasta ulos työntyvällä astinlaudalla, joka täyttää railon. Periaatteessa se ulostyöntyvä astinlauta voi jopa olla laiturillakin. Mutta kun tässä railo olisi lähes 30 cm, niin sen astinlaudan leveys kasvaa liian suureksi.

2. Ratikka ei korkeutensa puolesta mahdu tunneliin, koska tilaa ajolangalle, sen kiinnitykselle sekä virroittajalle ei ole. Tunneleita pitäisi siis korottaa louhimalla. Kallista.

3. Katutilassa metrin korkuinen laituri ei saa arkkitehdeiltä hyväksyntää "kaupunkikuvallisista syistä". Tämä on kuitenkin makuasia, ei mikään tekninen este.

4. Metroliikenne on nyt niin tiheää ja tihenee lähivuosina automatisaation myötä edelleen, ettei tunneliin mahdu lisää liikennettä eli pikaratikoille ei ole tilaa. Asiaa ei lainkaan auta se, että nykyisien asemien pituuksista otetaan 1/3 pois, jolloin joudutaan ajamaan lyhyemmillä junilla ja siksi tiheämmällä vuorovälillä.

5. Kun metro on automatisoitu, sen sekaan ei oikein voi tunkea automatisoimatonta liikennettä. Tietysti myös pikaratikka voi kulkea tunnelissa automaatilla (vaikka kuljettaja istuisikin paikallaan), mutta tämän homman sotkee se, ettei kadulla kulkevan pikaratikan, vaikka se olisikin hyvin toteutettu, saapumisaikaa tunneliin voi ihan sekunnin tarkkuudella ennustaa. Kun tunnelin liikenne on niin vilkasta, niin ratikan pitäisi tulla sinne hyvin pienellä ajoaika-hajonnalla omaan tiettyyn slottiin ja se tuskin onnistuisi käytännössä.

----------


## hmikko

> Kokeilin tätä, ja oman kotini portaissa metrin pystyy nousemaan n. 4,5 askelmalla. Ei kuulosta mielestäni kovin pahalta tai kolkolta, varmasti tulee kalliimmaksi kuin tavallinen ratikkapysäkki, mutta ero metroaseman hintaan säilyy silti huimana.


Juu, kyllä semmoiselle pysäkille varmasti kulkemaan pääsee ja esteettömyysperiaatteiden mukaan rampitkin rakennettaisiin. Pointtini oli se, että millainen näky tuommoiset laiturit olisivat kadun varressa nykyisten ratikkapysäkkien tapaan. Tässä videossa näkyy Hannoverin stadtbahnin korkealaiturinen pysäkki (siellä vaunuissa on taittoportaat ja järjestelmässä myös matalalaiturisia pysäkkejä). Tuommoisia ei voi sijoitella jalkakäytäville läheskään samalla tavalla kuin nykyisiä ratikkapysäkkejä.

----------


## joboo

Helsinki vois olla vähän kuin U.S.A Että kaupungissa ja sen ulko puolella kulkee metro ja sitten junat pois ja busseja liikenteeseen jolloin voisi laittaa bussikaistat jolloin autoilijat alkaisi käyttämään julkisia!

----------


## 339-DF

USA:ssa ei loppujen lopuksi ole perinteisiä metroja kovin paljon. Enemmän siellä on sellaisia stadilaisen ratikan ja stadilaisen metron hybridejä, light raileja, jotka kulkevat downtownissa ja joskus muuallakin ihan kadulla, näkemäohjauksessa ym mutta sitten esikaupunkialueella metromaisemmin. Joskus jopa meikäläistä metroa nopeammin. Kalusto on kuitenkin massiivisen ratikan tapaista.

----------


## Deko

> Helsinki vois olla vähän kuin U.S.A Että kaupungissa ja sen ulko puolella kulkee metro ja sitten junat pois ja busseja liikenteeseen jolloin voisi laittaa bussikaistat jolloin autoilijat alkaisi käyttämään julkisia!


En usko oikein että bussien/bussikaistojen lisääminen on ratkaisu siihen, että joukkoliikennettä ei älyttömästi käytetä, sen sijaan aika varma olen siitä että jos Helsingissä ja ympäryskunnissa olisi nopeasti, tiheästi, tasaisesti ja ajallaaan kulkeva kattava pikaraitiotie, sekä ruuhkamaksut strategisissa paikoissa (Mäkelänkadun alkupää, Hämeentie -, Mannerheimintie -, Porkkalankatu -, Junatie -),olisi joukkoliikenne huomattavasti käytetympää. Tässä ratkaisussahan bussit täydentäisivät kokonaispalettia , eivätkä olisi pääkulkuväline kuten nykyään.

----------


## hylje

> Tässä ratkaisussahan bussit täydentäisivät kokonaispalettia , eivätkä olisi pääkulkuväline kuten nykyään.


Ratikka (myös pika) on kuitenkin niin samantapainen operoida bussin kanssa, että bussit ja ratikat muodostavat liikenteen pääjärjestelmän yhdessä: Bussi ajaa ne reitit, joilla bussiliikenne kannattaa/ratikka ei kannata tai joiden rinnakkainen ratikka olisi ilman avustavaa bussilinjaa täyskapasiteetissa. Tarvittaessa päällekkäin raitiotien kanssa. 

Raitiolinjat myös perustetaan korvaamaan kokonaisia, yksittäisiä raskaita bussilinjoja (pl. vähäliikenteiset linjan hännät) lähes identtisillä reiteillä ja pysäkkisijoituksilla ilman perustavanlaatuista reittiremonttia uuden raitiolinjan rinnalla. Lähijunaa tai metroa toteutettaessahan pitää remontoida koko rinnakkainen linjasto syöttämään matkustajia pienillä busseilla suurien junavaunujen lähes loputtomaan kapasiteettiin. Raitiolinjaa perustaessa bussia 2-3 kertaa suuremmat raitiovaunut voidaan täyttää korvatun bussilinjan matkustajilla pidentämällä vuoroväliä jonkin verran. Matkustajan kannalta vaunu on väljempi kuin ennen, reitti on sama.

Siksi bussit ovat ihan yhtä pääkulkuväline kuin nykyäänkin, järjestelmän kannalta tasaveroinen kulkuväline raitiovaunun kanssa. Matkustajaa ei yksinkertaisesti pidä kiinnostaa, onko matkan varrella raitiovaunu vai bussi, koska kumpikaan ei muodosta alisteista järjestelmää toisilleen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikka (myös pika) on kuitenkin niin samantapainen operoida bussin kanssa, että bussit ja ratikat muodostavat liikenteen pääjärjestelmän yhdessä: Bussi ajaa ne reitit, joilla bussiliikenne kannattaa/ratikka ei kannata tai joiden rinnakkainen ratikka olisi ilman avustavaa bussilinjaa täyskapasiteetissa. Tarvittaessa päällekkäin raitiotien kanssa.


"Ratikka" on käsitteenä niin laaja, että tuo sekä pitää paikkansa että ei pidä. Helsingissä, missä ratikkalinjat ovat pääosin kantakaupungin jakeluliikennettä hoitavia teräspyöräbusseja, homma menee kuten yllä kirjoitat, mutta esim. nuo mainitsemani jenkki-lightrailit, vaikka ovat ratikoita, ovat kyllä nimenomaan vahvoja metrotyyppisiä runkolinjoja, ihan eri kaliiberia kuin bussi tai Helsingin ratikka. Niille mm. on liityntäliikennettä ja liityntäpysäköintiä ja niiden keskinopeus sekä pysäkkiväli esikaupungeissa vastaa hyvinkin suurkaupunkimetroa tai peräti Helsingin pitkien asemavälien paikalisjuna-metroa.




> Raitiolinjat myös perustetaan korvaamaan kokonaisia, yksittäisiä raskaita bussilinjoja (pl. vähäliikenteiset linjan hännät) lähes identtisillä reiteillä ja pysäkkisijoituksilla ilman perustavanlaatuista reittiremonttia uuden raitiolinjan rinnalla.


Tämä ei kyllä ole näin, tai ainakaan sen ei pitäisi olla näin. Okei, Helsingissä 9 korvasi bussin 17 ja 9:n jatke Jätkään korvaa bussit 15/A/V. Mutta tuolla suuressa maailmassa kokonaisen pitkän uuden esikaupunkiratikkalinjan perustaminen on kyllä aina syy tarkastella koko sen vaikutuspiirin linjastoa ja muokata bussit uudelleen ratikkaan sopeutuen. Vähän samaa ollaan hakemassa Munkkivuoren ratikan alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa: se korvaa kokonaan tai osittain busseja 14, 14B ja 18 mutta sillä on, tai ainakin pitäisi olla jos suunnitelma tehdään oikein, vaikutuksia myös Topeliuksenkadun muuhun bussilinjastoon. Ehkä paremmin voisi verrata Tampereeseen: ei Hervanta-keskusta-Lentävänniemi -ratikka korvaa yhtä tai kahta bussilinjaa, vaan se pistää suuren osan bussilinjastosta uuteen uskoon.




> Matkustajaa ei yksinkertaisesti pidä kiinnostaa, onko matkan varrella raitiovaunu vai bussi, koska kumpikaan ei muodosta alisteista järjestelmää toisilleen.


Helsingissä voidaan melko perustellusti väittää, etteivät bussit ja ratikat muodosta toisiinsa nähden alisteisia järjestelmiä tai ainakaan karttaa ja aikatauluja katsomalla niiden ei pitäisi niin tehdä. Mutta silti helsinkiläisiä käytännössä kiinnostaa kovasti, onko kulkupelinä raitiovaunu vai bussi. Sille nyt vaan ei voi mitään.

Kun sitten puhutaan muusta maailmasta, niin homma ei enää mene ollenkaan noin. Kullakin liikennemuodolla on oma roolinsa ja käytöalueensa. Raskaimpia ovat lähijunat ja metrot eli raskas raideliikenne. Kevyimpiä ovat pikkubussit, jotka meillä ovat Joukoiksi brändättyjä pakettiautoja, muualla maailmassa usein ihan bussin näköisiä, mutta pienikokoisia. Siihen väliin asettuvat sitten bussi ja raitiotie. Raitiotie asettuu raskaan raideliikenteen ja bussien väliin, mutta toki sen käyttöalue on päällekkäinen näiden molempien kanssa. On siis rajatapauksia, joissa sekä bussi että ratikka voivat olla toimivia kulkuneuvoja jollekin linjalle tai suunnalle, vastaavasti on tapauksia, joissa joko ratikka tai metro pystyy hoitamaan liikenteen ihan hyvin. Mutta on myös valtavasti sellaisia tapauksia, joissa bussi ei enää pysty hoitamaan liikennetarvetta kunnolla, mutta metro olisi liian järeä. Tämä on ratikan oma niche. 

Helsingistäkin muuten löytyisi ratikalle useampikin sellainen käyttökohde, johon bussi ei riitä muttei metroakaan voi tehdä. "Vitoslinja" eli kantakaupungin koko länsilaita ja bussit 14/14B/18 on yksi tällainen. Poikittaisliikenteessä Jokeri on tällainen, samoin bussilinjapari 58/59 ainakin Herttoniemen ja Meilahden välisellä osuudella.

----------


## hylje

> "Ratikka" on käsitteenä niin laaja, että tuo sekä pitää paikkansa että ei pidä. Helsingissä, missä ratikkalinjat ovat pääosin kantakaupungin jakeluliikennettä hoitavia teräspyöräbusseja, homma menee kuten yllä kirjoitat, mutta esim. nuo mainitsemani jenkki-lightrailit, vaikka ovat ratikoita, ovat kyllä nimenomaan vahvoja metrotyyppisiä runkolinjoja, ihan eri kaliiberia kuin bussi tai Helsingin ratikka. Niille mm. on liityntäliikennettä ja liityntäpysäköintiä ja niiden keskinopeus sekä pysäkkiväli esikaupungeissa vastaa hyvinkin suurkaupunkimetroa tai peräti Helsingin pitkien asemavälien paikalisjuna-metroa.


Yhdysvaltalainen light rail on paikallinen lainsäädännön erikoisuus, kun junalainsäädäntö vaatii raskaan rakenteen ja hankintalainsäädäntö yhdysvaltalaisen vaunutehtaan. Eurooppalaisia tai aasialaisia vaunuja ei voi sellaisenaan käyttää missään, vaikka leveys, laiturikorkeus, sähköistys ja raideleveys täsmäävätkin. Hinta nousee teknisten vaatimusten ja pienten markkinoiden johdosta niin korkeaksi, ettei sellaista oikein kannata tehdä pienimuotoisesti. Siksi kyse on lähinnä kevyestä metrosta eikä raskaasta bussista. 

En pidä tarkoituksenmukaisena keskustella yhdysvaltalaisista erikoisolosuhteista suomalaisen järjestelmän spekuloinnissa. Ellei sitten niitä kyseisiä FRA- ja BAA-lakeja oteta käyttöön Suomessakin. Jenkkirautaa! Sama lainsäädäntö muuten estää myös maailman kevytrakenteisten luotijunien käyttöönoton yhdysvaltalaisella radalla -- ilman poikkeuslupia, joita nykyisin onneksi saa.




> Tämä ei kyllä ole näin, tai ainakaan sen ei pitäisi olla näin. Okei, Helsingissä 9 korvasi bussin 17 ja 9:n jatke Jätkään korvaa bussit 15/A/V. Mutta tuolla suuressa maailmassa kokonaisen pitkän uuden esikaupunkiratikkalinjan perustaminen on kyllä aina syy tarkastella koko sen vaikutuspiirin linjastoa ja muokata bussit uudelleen ratikkaan sopeutuen. Vähän samaa ollaan hakemassa Munkkivuoren ratikan alustavassa yleissuunnitelmassa: se korvaa kokonaan tai osittain busseja 14, 14B ja 18 mutta sillä on, tai ainakin pitäisi olla jos suunnitelma tehdään oikein, vaikutuksia myös Topeliuksenkadun muuhun bussilinjastoon. Ehkä paremmin voisi verrata Tampereeseen: ei Hervanta-keskusta-Lentävänniemi -ratikka korvaa yhtä tai kahta bussilinjaa, vaan se pistää suuren osan bussilinjastosta uuteen uskoon.


Tämä on ihan totta, kun puhutaan nykyisellä tavalla merkitystä ja liikennöidystä bussiliikenteestä moninaisine päällekkäisine linjoineen. Odotellaan bussiliikenteen runkolinjoja ensin, kun ratikka onkin tosiaan runkolinja. Mutta runkobussi muuttuu sellaisenaan ratikaksi, koko linjasto lähinnä säätää vuorovälejään suuremmaksi ja joitain reittejä hienosäädetään kapasiteetin ja kysynnän siirtyessä isompiin ratikoihin. 




> Helsingissä voidaan melko perustellusti väittää, etteivät bussit ja ratikat muodosta toisiinsa nähden alisteisia järjestelmiä tai ainakaan karttaa ja aikatauluja katsomalla niiden ei pitäisi niin tehdä. Mutta silti helsinkiläisiä käytännössä kiinnostaa kovasti, onko kulkupelinä raitiovaunu vai bussi. Sille nyt vaan ei voi mitään.


Kyllä nyt ratikka saa ihmisiä kiinnostaa, mutta järjestelmässä ei pidä olla syitä tälle. Molemmat voidaan järjestää saumattomasti ja laadukkaasti, vaikka pienelle bussille ei kannata tehdä ison ratikan vaatimia ratkaisuja.

Ratikalla on tietenkin omana kokoluokkanaan niche, mutta katukelpoisena se on perustavanlaatuisesti bussiin verrattava laite. Iso juna ei ole, koska täyseristys. Omaa junarataa saa tietenkin olla ison junan tapaan, kunhan ratkaisut pysyvät edullisina: pienelle raitiovaunulle ei kannata tehdä ison junan vaatimia ratkaisuja.

----------


## petteri

> USA:ssa ei loppujen lopuksi ole perinteisiä metroja kovin paljon. Enemmän siellä on sellaisia stadilaisen ratikan ja stadilaisen metron hybridejä, light raileja, jotka kulkevat downtownissa ja joskus muuallakin ihan kadulla, näkemäohjauksessa ym mutta sitten esikaupunkialueella metromaisemmin. Joskus jopa meikäläistä metroa nopeammin. Kalusto on kuitenkin massiivisen ratikan tapaista.


Mikä kohtuullisen tiheästi pysähtyvä USA:n raideliikenneväline kulkee meikäläistä metroa nopeammin? No, Pariisin uusi automaattimetrolinja 14 on suhteessa pysäkkiväliin hiukan nopeampi kuin Helsingin metro, mutta löytyykö maailmasta oikeasti muita?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta asiaan, tänä aamuna tuli mieleen että voisiko raiteenleveyden ja lattiakorkeuden olessa sama kuin metrolla pienillä muutoksilla (ilmajohtovirroitus?) liikennöidä nykyisillä metrokiskoilla pikaraitiotiekalustolla? Eikö sen pitäisi onnistua, kun Saksassa liikennöidään ratikalla normirautatiellä (Karlsruhen malli)?


Itse asiassa aiheesta on jopa tehty konsulttiselvitys, missä tutkittiin, voisiko Jokerin pikaratikat käyttää metrorataa, lähinnä Itäkeskuksen ja Tapiolan asemia. Erityisempiä teknisiä esteitä ei muistaakseni löytynyt, pikaratikat täytyy vain varustaa ottamaan virtaa niin ilmajohdosta kuin virtakiskostakin. (Eli ei ilmajohtoja tunneliin, vaan kalustoa, joka voi käyttää kahta erilaista virtajärjestelmää.) Valitettavasti päätös automatisoinnista ja laituriovista tekee tämän vision käytännössä mahdottomaksi. Mutta periaatteessa mielestäni täysin mahdollinen ja jopa luonteva ajatus, että metroa niin sanotusti kevennettäisiin. Hankalimmassa paikassa, eli kantakaupungissa metro menee jo valmiiksi tunnelissa ja esikaupungeissa yleensä ottaen on tilaa korkeillekin laitureille. Varsinaista pikaratikkaa jonkin verran kalliimmaksi light rail tulee, koska asemat kuitenkin ovat jonkin verran massiivisempia ja on jonkin verran todennäköisempää, että asemien takia paikka paikoin joudutaan tekemään kalliimpia ratkaisuja, ääritapauksessa eritasoratkaisuja. Varsinkin Länsimetron suunnassa light rail olisi hyvin luonteva ratkaisu, joko integroituna metroon tai kantakaupungin raitioteihin.

Mutta jossittelujahan nämä ovat samoin kuin pohdinnat kaupunkiratojen ja metron integroinnista. Automatisointi kaikkinen lisineen käytännössä sementoi metron omaksi irralliseksi järjestelmäkseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä kohtuullisen tiheästi pysähtyvä USA:n raideliikenneväline kulkee meikäläistä metroa nopeammin?


Esimerkiksi Los Angelesin pikaraitiovaunu. Vihreän linjan pituus on 32,2 km ja ajoaika päästä päähän 34 min. Keskinopeus vajaa 57 km/h. Keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 2,5 km. Losin Blue line pääsee vain 37 km/h keskinopeuteen, mutta sillä onkin katuosuuksia näkemäohjauksessa omalla kaistalla sekä katuosuuksia ihan sekakaistallakin. Keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 1,8 km.

Helsingin täyseristetyn metron keskinopeus on 43 km/h ja keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli 1,3 km.

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi Los Angelesin pikaraitiovaunu. Vihreän linjan pituus on 32,2 km ja ajoaika päästä päähän 34 min. Keskinopeus vajaa 57 km/h. Keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 2,5 km. Losin Blue line pääsee vain 37 km/h keskinopeuteen, mutta sillä onkin katuosuuksia näkemäohjauksessa omalla kaistalla sekä katuosuuksia ihan sekakaistallakin. Keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 1,8 km.
> 
> Helsingin täyseristetyn metron keskinopeus on 43 km/h ja keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli 1,3 km.


Los Angelesin vihreä linja on pääosin pylväiden päällä kulkeva täysin eristetty linja, jonka kalusto näyttää aika lailla VALilta. Tuolla linjalla ei siis ole ollenkaan tasoristeyksiä, joten en minä sitä pikaratikaksi kutsuisi.

Mielenkiintoinen sitaatti wikipediasta Sinisestä linjasta, joka kulkee osan matkaa muun liikenteen joukossa.




> Over 100 motorists and pedestrians have been killed at Blue Line level crossings since 1990 and there have been more than 800 accidents,[3] making the line by multiples the deadliest and most accident-prone rail line in the country.


Kuvaisikohan katujuna parhaiten sinistä linjaa vai olisiko lihamylly sittenkin parempi nimitys? Toki jos tuo linja on itsemurhan tekijöiden erityisessä suosiossa, voi kyseessä olla vähän tilastoharhaakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä kohtuullisen tiheästi pysähtyvä USA:n raideliikenneväline





> Esimerkiksi Los Angelesin pikaraitiovaunu.





> Tuolla linjalla ei siis ole ollenkaan tasoristeyksiä, joten en minä sitä pikaratikaksi kutsuisi.


Kutsu katukelpoista kiskokulkuneuvoa miksi haluat, kyllä se kuitenkin kriteerisi täyttää. Vai eikö se ole raideliikennevälinekään? Tokihan mä tiesin että nillität noista esimerkeistä, mutta arvasin ihan väärin sen, mihin yksityiskohtaan puutut.  :Wink:

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä monet haluavat asua siellä koska siellä on edullisempaa asua kuin Leppävaarassa tai Kivenlahdessa. Kaikilla diplomi-insinööreilläkään ei ole raha-asiat niin aurinkoisesti järjestetty, ja osittain asuminen eri puolella kaupunkia voi johtua puolison työpaikasta. Jomman kumman puolison on joustettava ja suostuttava pitkiin työmatkoihin. Puolisoita (tai tarkemmin heidän työpaikkojaan) kun ei saa ostaa Lidlistä tai Prismasta.


Pointtihan nimenomaan oli, että suomalaisella (DDR:läisellä) yhdyskuntasuunnittelulogiikalla voisi olla fiksua rakentaa lähiötä Kainuuseen ja sieltä luotijunayhteys Etelä-Espooseen. Siinä ei ole mitään järkeä, kuten ei ole lähiöasuntojen rakentamisessa Itä-Helsinkiin ja metroyhteydessä Etelä-Espooseen, missä työpaikat ovat. Pitäisi rakentaa niitä asuntoja sinne Espooseen. Tarve metrolle on luotu täysin keinotekoisesti hajasijoittamalla valtava määrä halvalla rakennettuja asuntoja ihan väärään paikkaan. 

Kyse ei ole siitä, etteikö Espoon pelloilla olisi tilaa koko Itä-Helsingin rakennuskannalle. Olisi. Mutta pk-seudulla luodaan turhaa liikkumistarvetta 60-lukulaisilla kaupunkisuunnitteluopeilla. Östersundom-visiot ovat onneksi kohmeessa, mutta ei siitä ole kuin muutama vuosi, kun Östersundomia ajettiin ihan tosissaan. 2010-luvulla. Voiko uskoa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pointtihan nimenomaan oli, että suomalaisella (DDR:läisellä) yhdyskuntasuunnittelulogiikalla voisi olla fiksua rakentaa lähiötä Kainuuseen ja sieltä luotijunayhteys Etelä-Espooseen. Siinä ei ole mitään järkeä, kuten ei ole lähiöasuntojen rakentamisessa Itä-Helsinkiin ja metroyhteydessä Etelä-Espooseen, missä työpaikat ovat. Pitäisi rakentaa niitä asuntoja sinne Espooseen. Tarve metrolle on luotu täysin keinotekoisesti hajasijoittamalla valtava määrä halvalla rakennettuja asuntoja ihan väärään paikkaan.


Noita DDR-tyylisiä lähiöitä on kaikkialla pääkaupunkiseutua mutta niissä jotka ovat itä-Helsingissä ja Vantaalla ovat asunnot sattuneista syistä halvimmat. Johtunee monista sosio-ekonimisista ja muista seikoista joiden esittämisestä voidaan syyttää poliittisesta epäkorrektiudesta.

Ja se hintaero ei koske pelkästään kerrostaloasuntoja vaan myös näiden betonilähiöiden ympärille rakennettuja rivari- ja omakotialueita. Jos ostat rivaripätkän etelä-Espoosta itä-Helsingin sijaan saat latoa vähintään sata tonnia enemmän tiskiin. 

Kaikissa Euroopan vähintään Helsingin kokoluokkaa olevissa kaupungeissa joutuvat monet matkustamaan pitkiä matkoja töihin kaupungin laidaasta laitaan. Helsingin seudulta pitäisi puolet asukkaista häätää muualle Suomeen että voitaisiin palata aikaan että lähiöistä keskustaan  kulki pelkästään busseja eikä mitään raideliikennettä nimeksikään. Idästä Hakaniemen- ja Rautatientorille ja lännestä Kamppiin, ikään kuin olisi kaksi maailmaa jotka eivät olisi yhteydessä toisiinsa. Sellainen oli mun lapsuuden ajan Helsinki, mutta sitä ei enää ole, eikä ole toisaalta ikäväkään.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Kaikissa Euroopan vähintään Helsingin kokoluokkaa olevissa kaupungeissa joutuvat monet matkustamaan pitkiä matkoja töihin kaupungin laidaasta laitaan.


Useimmissa näistä kaupungeista kaupungin laidat ovat paljon lähempänä kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten matkat ovat yleensä lyhyempiä. Pääkaupunkiseudun rajoja seuraava ääriviiva Kööpenhaminan päälle vietynä ulottuu Roskildeen asti. 

Kehä III on yhtä kaukana kuin Moskovan kaupunkia rajaava kehätie. Kehä I on suunnilleen Berliinin Ringbahnin etäisyydellä keskustasta. Asukkaita on molemmissa hiukan enemmän kuin meillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Useimmissa näistä kaupungeista kaupungin laidat ovat paljon lähempänä kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten matkat ovat yleensä lyhyempiä. Pääkaupunkiseudun rajoja seuraava ääriviiva Kööpenhaminan päälle vietynä ulottuu Roskildeen asti. 
> 
> Kehä III on yhtä kaukana kuin Moskovan kaupunkia rajaava kehätie. Kehä I on suunnilleen Berliinin Ringbahnin etäisyydellä keskustasta. Asukkaita on molemmissa hiukan enemmän kuin meillä.


Helsingin seudun vertaaminen vanhoihin suurkaupunkeihin ontuu. Ainoastaan Suur-Tukholma on keskustan ulkopuolella suurin piirtein yhtä väljästi rakennettu mutta vielä kauemmas levittyvä. Tukholman "maakäräjien" eli alue missä on metropolihallinto ja SL-liput kelpaavat, levittyy yli 50 km päähän kaupungista joka suuntaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Useimmissa näistä kaupungeista kaupungin laidat ovat paljon lähempänä kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten matkat ovat yleensä lyhyempiä. Pääkaupunkiseudun rajoja seuraava ääriviiva Kööpenhaminan päälle vietynä ulottuu Roskildeen asti. 
> 
> Kehä III on yhtä kaukana kuin Moskovan kaupunkia rajaava kehätie. Kehä I on suunnilleen Berliinin Ringbahnin etäisyydellä keskustasta. Asukkaita on molemmissa hiukan enemmän kuin meillä.


Kannattaa huomioida, että kun piirtää 10 kilometrin ympyrän Rautatientorilta noin 65 % ympyrästä on tavalla tai toisella rakennuskelvotonta. Jos piirrät 10 kilometrin ympyrän Punaiselta Torilta tai Potsdamer Platzilta 10 kilometrin ympyrästä noin 90 % on rakennuskelpoista maata. Kööpenhaminassa 10 kilometrin ympyrästä päärautatieasemalta noin 60 % on rakennuskelpoista. Maantiede on myös iso  vaikuttaja.

----------


## Kani

Suomen pääkaupunkiseutua vaivaa krooninen alemmuuskompleksi, jonka takia kasvamisen takia kasvaminen saa mitä ihmeellisempiä ilmenemismuotoja. Automaattimetro ja siihen hukatut kymmenet miljoonat ovat siitä yhtenä, ei tosin läheskään kalleimpana esimerkkinä.

Suomen pääkaupunkiseutu voisi olla sekä onnellisempi että menestyvämpi, vaikka siellä asuisi esimerkiksi "vain" 500 000 asukasta. Suomessa on kansainvälisesti menestyneitä hieman yli 100 000 asukkaan kaupunkeja, jotka eivät pode pakkomielteenomaista mammuttitautia, eikä niissä ole myöskään ollut varaa kylvää kaupunkilaisten rahaa turhuuksiin, kuten pajusloukosaurilandiassa on. Ehkä ne siksi ovatkin pärjänneet.

----------


## petteri

Niin, Helsingin seudullahan menee tosi huonosti, kukaan ei halua kaupunkiin muuttaa, asuntoja saa pikkurahalla ja tulotaso on suomalaisittain ala-arvoinen. Muualla Suomessa joudutaan sen sijaan häätämään ylimääräiset asukkaat, ettei elintaso vaan pääse yhtään tipahtamaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Petteri missaa pointin. Helsinki on metroillaan ja muilla megahankkeillaan alisuoriutuja suhteessa potentiaaliinsa. Jos sama raha kuin metroon on upotettu olisi sijoitettu kunnollisen seudullisen raitiotieverkon rakentamiseen, joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso olisi radikaalisti nykyistä parempi, ja pienemmillä käyttökuluilla. Vähemmällä olisi saatu parempaa, ja myös pitkällä aikavälillä edullisemmin. Säästyneelle rahalle olisi muita käyttökohteita.

Helsingin normitapa on kuitenkin valitettavasti havitella aina jotakin järjettömän kallista ja hyödytöntä, ja lisäksi jättää laskusta suuri osa (toisinaan jopa suurin osa) valtion eli koko Suomen veronmaksajien maksettavaksi. Tämä köyhdyttää tarpeettomasti sekä Helsinkiä itseään että koko Suomea.

Esim. Tampereella ei ole ollut mahdollisuuksia vastaavaan tuhlailuun (ehkä poislukien eräs vastenmielisenä pitämäni tietunnelihanke, joka sekään ei tule Helsingin mittapuulla kovin kalliiksi, ja josta kaupunki maksaa suurimman osan). Kaupunki on silti kehittynyt suotuisasti ja on erittäin houkuttava muuttokohde. Mitä olen kuullut/lukenut Tampereelle muuttaneiden mielipiteitä, kukaan ei kiroa sitä että työn takia on pitänyt kaupunkiin asettua vaan pääosin kaikki viihtyvät hyvin. Näitä muuttaneita on sekä Helsingistä että muualta Suomesta. Helsingin seudulle muuttaneiden kertomukset ovat... sanoisinko vivahteikkaampia. Toki viihtyjiä on, mutta yhtä lailla on niitä, jotka ovat muuttaneet vain työpaikan vuoksi ja muuttaisivat heti pois jos voisivat.

----------


## petteri

Helsinki on suhteellisesti Euroopan nopeiten tai toiseksi nopeiten kasvava yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutu, vain Tukholma kilpailee samassa sarjassa. Viime vuonna seudun väestönkasvu oli taas korkeimmalla tasolla tasolla yli 40 vuoteen. Seudun väestö kasvoi noin 20000 hengellä eli 1,4 prosentilla, joista noin 18000 sijoittui neljään pääkaupunkiseudun kuntaan. 

Nykyisen kasvuvauhdin ysyminen samana tarkoittaisi, että seudun väestö kasvaisi 50 % 35 vuodessa. Kun seudun huippunopea kasvu on viime vuosina vaan koko ajan kiihtynyt, tarvitaan parempia liikenneyhteyksiä. Osin maantieteellisestä ja osin rakennustiheyssyistä etäisyydet Helsingin seudulla ovat niin pitkiä, ettei hidas katujoukkoliikenne pysty kunnolla palvelemaan rajusti kasvavaa kaupunkia. 

Jos jostain Helsingin seudulla kannattaa potea alemmuuskompleksia, niin ihmetellä voi miksi joukkoliikenne on yhä näin bussivaltaista ja kuinka niukasti alueella on metro- ja kaupunkirataverkkoa. Ikävä kyllä korkeatasoisen joukkoliiikenteen rakentaminen maksaa, mutta mikään ei ole ilmaista. Toki pikkukaupunkien asukkaiden voi olla joskus vaikea ymmärtää, millaiset rajusti kasvavan metropolin liikennetarpeet, joita ei pelkästään keveillä ratkaisuilla pystytä kehittämään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsinki on suhteellisesti Euroopan nopeiten tai toiseksi nopeiten kasvava yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutu, vain Tukholma kilpailee samassa sarjassa.


Voin toiste yrittää kaivaa vähän dataa, mutta äkkiseltään väitän, että Tukholma ja Oslo ovat molemmat Helsinkiä edellä. Oslossa ainakin vuosikasvu oli pari vuotta takaperin, ehkä 2012, yli 1,7 %.




> Ikävä kyllä korkeatasoisen joukkoliiikenteen rakentaminen maksaa, mutta mikään ei ole ilmaista.


Mutta kun se nurmijärvi-ilmiö ei voi jatkua. Pitää tiivistää, ja pitää rakentaa lähemmäs kantakaupunkia. Se ei ole kaupunkia, joka rakentuu lähijunan (= Helsingissä sekä lähijuna että metro) varaan, vaan on rakennettava sitä tiivistä kantakaupunkia raitiolinjoineen. Maanalaista rakennetaan toki sitten, kun puhutaan sadoista tuhansista matkustajista päivässä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos jostain Helsingin seudulla kannattaa potea alemmuuskompleksia, niin ihmetellä voi miksi joukkoliikenne on yhä näin bussivaltaista ja kuinka niukasti alueella on metro- ja kaupunkirataverkkoa. Ikävä kyllä korkeatasoisen joukkoliiikenteen rakentaminen maksaa, mutta mikään ei ole ilmaista. Toki pikkukaupunkien asukkaiden voi olla joskus vaikea ymmärtää, millaiset rajusti kasvavan metropolin liikennetarpeet, joita ei pelkästään keveillä ratkaisuilla pystytä kehittämään.


Sitä rataverkkoa on rakennettu niin vähän juuri siksi kun se on niin sikamaisen kallista eikä Helsingillä sen paremmin kuin Suomella ole oikeasti ollut siihen varaa. Raitioteitä olisi rakentanut sillä rahalla valtavan verkoston.

Toki Helsingin tapaisen maailman trendeistä eristäytyneen pikkupääkaupungin asukkaiden voi olla joskus vähän vaikea ymmärtää millaisia ovat nykyaikaiset raitiotiet, ja miten niillä voisi Helsingin kokoluokassa korvata kaikki metrosuunnitelmat tuosta vaan.

----------


## petteri

> Toki Helsingin tapaisen maailman trendeistä eristäytyneen pikkupääkaupungin asukkaiden voi olla joskus vähän vaikea ymmärtää millaisia ovat nykyaikaiset raitiotiet, ja miten niillä voisi Helsingin kokoluokassa korvata kaikki metrosuunnitelmat tuosta vaan.


Jos on käynyt Suomen ulkopuolella useammassa kaupungissa, voi selvästi huomata, että Helsingin kokoluokan seuduilla raitiovaunuilla on yleensä pienehkö rooli, kun taas junat ja metrot muodostavat yleensä joukkoliikenteen rungon. Ns nykyaikainen pikaratikka taas on suosiossa keskikokoisissa autokaupungeissa ja toisaalta metrojen liityntäkulkuneuvona, mutta pitkille matkoille ratikka on kovin hidas.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:16 ----------




> Mutta kun se nurmijärvi-ilmiö ei voi jatkua. Pitää tiivistää, ja pitää rakentaa lähemmäs kantakaupunkia. Se ei ole kaupunkia, joka rakentuu lähijunan (= Helsingissä sekä lähijuna että metro) varaan, vaan on rakennettava sitä tiivistä kantakaupunkia raitiolinjoineen. Maanalaista rakennetaan toki sitten, kun puhutaan sadoista tuhansista matkustajista päivässä.


Tiiviin kantakaupungin rakentaminen on helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Juhlapuheissa tiiviys voi olla suosiossa, mutta todellinen tiivistys edellyttäisi esimerkiksi Länsi-Käpylän purkamista, siirtolapuutarhojen poistamista, keskuspuiston pienentämistä, Haagan talojen korottamista jne. En ole vielä nähnyt uskottavaa kantakaupunkimaista tiivistämisohjelmaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voin toiste yrittää kaivaa vähän dataa, mutta äkkiseltään väitän, että Tukholma ja Oslo ovat molemmat Helsinkiä edellä.


Oslo itse kertoo olevansa Euroopan nopeiten kasvava kaupunki. Ainakin myös Wien kertoo kasvavansa hyvin nopeasti.




> Mutta kun se nurmijärvi-ilmiö ei voi jatkua. Pitää tiivistää, ja pitää rakentaa lähemmäs kantakaupunkia.


Nurmijärvi-ilmiö ja kantakaupungin tiivistäminen eivät tietenkään ole ainoita vaihtoehtoja, vaan välistä löytyy paljon muutakin. Helsingin seudulla on pitkään rakennettu lähiöitä lähemmäksi kuin kehyskuntiin ja Nurmijärvi-ilmiön laannuttua se vaikuttaisi taas olevan vallalla oleva maankäytön laajenemisen muoto.

Eikä sinänsä ole mitään syytä, miksei voimakas hajautuminenkin voisi jatkua. Taloudellisesti ja kehityksessä selvästi Eurooppaa edellä olevassa USA:ssa maankäyttö on kaupungeissakin keskimäärin huomattavasti Eurooppaa hajautuneempaa. Eurooppalaisilla arvoilla mitattuna maankäytön hajautuminen tuo paljon ei-toivottuja ilmiöitä, mutta se ei suinkaan tarkoita, etteikö kehitys siihen suuntaan voisi jatkua.

Suomessa kuntien itsenäisyys johtaa kaupunkiseuduilla siihen, että kunnat kilpailevat keskenään asukkaista ja siksi esim. Espoo ja Vantaa yrittävät tarjota parastaan, minkä seurauksena niihin rakennetaan jatkuvasti lisää lähiöitä. Lähiö raskaan raideliikenteen varrella on parempi kuin lähiö bussiliikenteen varassa. Helsinki taas ei ole kyennyt tarjoamaan uusia asuntoja sitä tahtia mitä kysyntää on, joten luonnollisesti kasvu hakeutuu sitten naapurikuntiin.

Suomalainen konsensuspolitiikka vaikeuttaa myös kantakaupungin laajentamista tiivistämällä sen reuna-alueita. Helsingissähän pyritään siihen nyt valmisteilla olevassa yleiskaavassa ja naapurikuntia ei miellytä, että kaupunkibulevardit heikentäisivät Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta heidän asukkailleen. Helsingille taas voi olla vaikeaa toteuttaa kaupunkibulevardeja, jos naapurikunnat vastustavat niitä voimakkaasti, koska isot liikenneratkaisut tällä seudulla ovat tyypillisesti syntyneet konsensuspäätöksinä.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tiiviin kantakaupungin rakentaminen on helpommin sanottu kuin tehty. Juhlapuheissa tiiviys voi olla suosiossa, mutta todellinen tiivistys edellyttäisi esimerkiksi Länsi-Käpylän purkamista, siirtolapuutarhojen poistamista, keskuspuiston pienentämistä, Haagan talojen korottamista jne. En ole vielä nähnyt uskottavaa kantakaupunkimaista tiivistämisohjelmaa.


Mutta toisaalta vanha Pasila lytättiin täydellisesti ja paljon kauempana oleva Malmin lentokenttä on pakko purkaa. Kyllähän tuota poliittista tahtoa tuntuisi olevan kun oikeat saunakaverit ovat maanomistajina.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissähän pyritään siihen nyt valmisteilla olevassa yleiskaavassa ja naapurikuntia ei miellytä, että kaupunkibulevardit heikentäisivät Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta heidän asukkailleen.


Niin, ja suurin syyhän tähän tyytymättömyyteen on Espoon kaupungin ja Vantaan kaupungin keskustattomuudet. Molemmilla olisi vielä mahdollisuus vaikuttaa ja tehdä pääkaupunkiseudusta monikeskustainen, jonka kaikkia palveluja ei tarvitsisi käydä etsiskelemässä Stockan kellon alta. Luonnollisesti liikenne on toinen suuri tekijä. Espoon suhtautuminen Raide-Jokeriin on Helsinkiäkin epäilevämpi, kiinnostus tuntuu olevan siinä nollan lähellä, ja muista poikittaisratikoista ei saa kaupunkiseudulla edes puhua saamatta kylähullun mainetta.

On hyvin todennäköistä, että Pääkaupunkiseudun laajeneminen nykykonseptilla jatkuu. Rahasta se ei aikakaan ole kiinni, ja tiivis kaupunki ei taida oikein istua kultturiin, vaikka sitä yritetäänkin importoida muualta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:17 ----------




> Juhlapuheissa tiiviys voi olla suosiossa, mutta todellinen tiivistys edellyttäisi esimerkiksi Länsi-Käpylän purkamista, siirtolapuutarhojen poistamista, keskuspuiston pienentämistä, Haagan talojen korottamista jne.


Suurissa kaupungeissa on suuria puistoja, siirtolapuutarha-aluieita, harvemmin rakennettuja huvila-alueita jne. Vain tarpeaksi tiiviisti rakennettu kaupunki mahdollistaa tällaisten alueiden säilymisen. Nämä tapaukset, jossa huonokuntoista ja putkisaanerausta odottavaa lähiötä puretaan uuden tieltä, antaa vähän toivoa. Toivottavasti siitä tulee jonkinnäköinen trendi. 70-lukulaisissa lähiöitä on tarpeeksi säilytettäväksikin, uniikkeja alueita on vähän, ja niiden historiallinen arvo on siksi äärimmäisen pieni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä rataverkkoa on rakennettu niin vähän juuri siksi kun se on niin sikamaisen kallista eikä Helsingillä sen paremmin kuin Suomella ole oikeasti ollut siihen varaa. Raitioteitä olisi rakentanut sillä rahalla valtavan verkoston.
> 
> Toki Helsingin tapaisen maailman trendeistä eristäytyneen pikkupääkaupungin asukkaiden voi olla joskus vähän vaikea ymmärtää millaisia ovat nykyaikaiset raitiotiet, ja miten niillä voisi Helsingin kokoluokassa korvata kaikki metrosuunnitelmat tuosta vaan.


Helsinkiä pienempi Oslohan aloitti metron rakentamisen jo 1900-luvun alussa, ensin rakentamalla raitioteitä esikaupunkeihin, joiden raide- ja korileveys olivat metron luokkaa. Sitten 1920-luvulla rakennettiin noille isoille raitiovaunuille tunnelipätkä kaupungin valtakadun alle keskustaan, ja 1960-luvulta nykypäiviin asti metroverkostoa on laajennettu niin että raitiovaunujen käyttöiän loppuessa hankittiin oikeita metrojunia tilalle ja raiteiden virroitus muutettiin suivukiskoilla toimivijksi, ja vähitellen kaikki entiset esikaupunkiraitiotiet on muutettu metroksi. En tiedä paljonko tämä etukenossa rakennettu metron rakentaminen on norjalaisia köyhdyttänyt, suurin osa raitioteistä oli valmiina jo ennenkuin öljyä löydettiin Pohjanmerestä.

Helsingin ongelma on lian kapeat ja ahtaat raitiovaunut, ne eivät sovellu pidemmän matkan esikaupunkiliikenteeseen. Ne eivät tarjoa matkustusmukavuudessa parannusta busseihin verrattuna juuri nimeksikään. Täysverisen pikaraitiotien rakentaminen riittävän suurille ja mukaville raitiovaunuille maksaa lähes yhtä paljon kuin metron, vrt esim Tukholman Tvärbananin toteutuneet kustannukset.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingin ongelma on lian kapeat ja ahtaat raitiovaunut, ne eivät sovellu pidemmän matkan esikaupunkiliikenteeseen. Ne eivät tarjoa matkustusmukavuudessa parannusta busseihin verrattuna juuri nimeksikään.


Ehkä Variotramit nykyrataverkolla tarjoakaan, eikä edes Valmetit. Tilanne saattaa olla muutaman vuoden päästä täysin erilainen, jos vaihteet ovat syväuraisia 80:n Articin saavuttua, ja jos muitankin pieniä säätöjä on onnistuttu rataverkolla tehdä. Ei Helsingin raitiojärjestelmä ihan tuhoon tuomittu ole, sille vain ei ole tehty mitään merkittävää parannusta 60 vuoteen. Ei ole ihmekään, että se on surkea järjestelmä, mutta usko pois, se on yllättävän pienestä kiinni, että se olisi siedettävä, jos ei suorastaan ihan kelpo.




> Täysverisen pikaraitiotien rakentaminen riittävän suurille ja mukaville raitiovaunuille maksaa lähes yhtä paljon kuin metron, vrt esim Tukholman Tvärbananin toteutuneet kustannukset.


Kun luet tästä omasta viestistäsi alaspäin, näet, että asiaa on yrittänyt moni selittää eri tavoilla. Tuo ei suinkaan ole ainut kerta, kun väität omiasi, vaan useiden vuosien ajan olet laittanut saman levyn soimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:10 ----------




> En tiedä paljonko tämä etukenossa rakennettu metron rakentaminen on norjalaisia köyhdyttänyt, suurin osa raitioteistä oli valmiina jo ennenkuin öljyä löydettiin Pohjanmerestä.


Eipä sekään kyllä suomalaisia köyhdyttäisi, jos M-junan nimen vaihtaisi metroksi ja hankkisi sille sivuvirrotteisia vaunuja viimeisten Sm-vaunujen tilalle. Oslon metroa ei tietääkseni ole edes rakennettu umpitunneliin peltojen alle, joten Oslon tapausta ei voi mitenkään verrata Helsingin metroon. Eikä voi Tukholmankaan metroa siihen verrata. Eipä sekään nimittäin olisi paljoa maksanut, jos Helsingin pikaraitiotie olisi toteutettu 50-luvulla maanpäällisenä, ja jos sitä sittemmin olisi muutettu sivuvirrotteiseksi, aidattu rata, ja kutsuttu sitä metroksi. Tietenkin Helsingissä olisi vaadittu enemmän kuin Oslossa ja Tukholmassa, koska raideleveys olisi todennäköisesti ollut metrinen, ja vaunut olisi olleet todennäköisesti kapeita, jotta niillä olisi voinut ajella kantakaupungin raitioteillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------

Väännänpä muuten vielä rautalangasta... tai ratakiskosta. Vaikka turhaltahan se nyt tuntuu toistaa itsestään selviä asioita:
Tunneli maksaa yhtä paljon, oli se sitten tehty ratikalle tai metrolle. Silta maksaa yhtä paljon, oli se sitten tehty ratikalle tai metrolle. Eristetty rata maksaa yhtä paljon, oli se sitten tehty ratikalle tai metrolle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehkä Variotramit nykyrataverkolla tarjoakaan, eikä edes Valmetit. Tilanne saattaa olla muutaman vuoden päästä täysin erilainen, jos vaihteet ovat syväuraisia 80:n Articin saavuttua, ja jos muitankin pieniä säätöjä on onnistuttu rataverkolla tehdä. Ei Helsingin raitiojärjestelmä ihan tuhoon tuomittu ole, sille vain ei ole tehty mitään merkittävää parannusta 60 vuoteen. Ei ole ihmekään, että se on surkea järjestelmä, mutta usko pois, se on yllättävän pienestä kiinni, että se olisi siedettävä, jos ei suorastaan ihan kelpo.


Kyllä se on isommista asioista kiinni, kadut ovat liian kapeat isompia ja tilavampia vaunuja varten. Nykyinen verkko palvelee ihan hyvin siihen tarkoitukseen mihin se on rakenettu, mutta lähiöihin esim jokeria varten tarvitaan toisenlaiset standardit.




> Kun luet tästä omasta viestistäsi alaspäin, näet, että asiaa on yrittänyt moni selittää eri tavoilla. Tuo ei suinkaan ole ainut kerta, kun väität omiasi, vaan useiden vuosien ajan olet laittanut saman levyn soimaan.


En minä ole väittänyt muuta kuin että Tvärbanan  on tullut maksamaan paljon, ja selitykseksi olen saanut että se johtuu valitusta reitistä. Mitä vaihtoehtoja Tvärbanan reitille olisi sitten ollut? Olisiko jollain muulla reitillä saavutettu samat tulokset kuin valitulla? En myöskäään usko että länsimetron korvaaminen raitiotiellä olisi tullut kovin paljon halvemmaksi ainakaan keskustan ja Tapiolan välillä. Tunneleilla ja silloilla sekin olisi ollut pakko rakentaa.




> Eipä sekään kyllä suomalaisia köyhdyttäisi, jos M-junan nimen vaihtaisi metroksi ja hankkisi sille sivuvirrotteisia vaunuja viimeisten Sm-vaunujen tilalle. Oslon metroa ei tietääkseni ole edes rakennettu umpitunneliin peltojen alle, joten Oslon tapausta ei voi mitenkään verrata Helsingin metroon. Eikä voi Tukholmankaan metroa siihen verrata. Eipä sekään nimittäin olisi paljoa maksanut, jos Helsingin pikaraitiotie olisi toteutettu 50-luvulla maanpäällisenä, ja jos sitä sittemmin olisi muutettu sivuvirrotteiseksi, aidattu rata, ja kutsuttu sitä metroksi. Tietenkin Helsingissä olisi vaadittu enemmän kuin Oslossa ja Tukholmassa, koska raideleveys olisi todennäköisesti ollut metrinen, ja vaunut olisi olleet todennäköisesti kapeita, jotta niillä olisi voinut ajella kantakaupungin raitioteillä.


Tukholman sininen linja on kuin länsimetro, kulkee umpitunnelissa lähes koko matkan. 

Helsingin seudulla rakentamisen hajanaisuus ja seudun suurimman väestönkasvun kohdistuessa Espoon ja Vantaan pelloille 1960-70 luvuilla gryndereiden toimesta teki pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmista mahdottomia toteuttaa. Espoosta  olisi pitänyt ainakin länsiosat eli Tapiola + Leppävaara  pitänyt liittää Helsinkiin jo 1945 alueliitosten yhteydessä niin että Helsinki olisi saanut kaavoittaa ja toteuttaa näiden alueiden infra. Raitioteistä jotka olisivat ulottuneet sinne asti oli jo Eliel Saarisen piirustuksissa vuodelta 1918 mutta  minkä sille voi että kuntaraja ei siirtynyt kaupungin kasvaessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä se on isommista asioista kiinni, kadut ovat liian kapeat isompia ja tilavampia vaunuja varten.


Ympäri maailmaa - toki lähinnä Euroopassa - on kuitenkin nopeita ratikkajärjestelmiä, joiden vaunut mahtuvat ihan loistavasti myös kapeille kaduille. Ihan vain tällaisena "hyvä tietää" -asiana todettakoon, että Helsingin ratikkakadut eivät ole mitään kovin kapeita moniin mannereurooppalaisiin verrattuna. Helsingin kantakaupungin ratikkaverkosta saisi ihan toimivan ja sitä voisi laajentaa kantakaupungista pitkällekin ihan muutaman pienen muutoksen jälkeen: Suorempi rata, täysetuisuus risteyksiin, omat kaistat korkein kivetyksin erotettuina, syväuraiset vaihteet sekä pitempi kalusto niille sopivine pysäkkeineen.




> Nykyinen verkko palvelee ihan hyvin siihen tarkoitukseen mihin se on rakenettu, mutta lähiöihin esim jokeria varten tarvitaan toisenlaiset standardit.


Ja toivottavasti näitä standardeja tulee. Ihmettelenkin, miksi pitää haukkua Helsingin ratikkajärjestelmää, jos keskustelee Jokerista. Ei niillä pitäisi olla mitään tekemistä keskenään, jos Jokerista toimiva halutaan.
Yllä kuitenkin kerroin muutaman asian, joilla nykyisenkin verkon voisi laajentaa lähiöihin. Toivottavasti kuitenkin päädytään käyttämään ihan uutta standardia.





> En minä ole väittänyt muuta kuin että Tvärbanan  on tullut maksamaan paljon, ja selitykseksi olen saanut että se johtuu valitusta reitistä. Mitä vaihtoehtoja Tvärbanan reitille olisi sitten ollut? Olisiko jollain muulla reitillä saavutettu samat tulokset kuin valitulla? En myöskäään usko että länsimetron korvaaminen raitiotiellä olisi tullut kovin paljon halvemmaksi ainakaan keskustan ja Tapiolan välillä. Tunneleilla ja silloilla sekin olisi ollut pakko rakentaa.


Totta kai sille olisi voinut valita hitaampia reittejä. Mutta koska Tvärbanan haluttiin rakentaa metromaiseksi, linjauksesta tehtiin suora ja esteitä ei kierrelty, vaan mentiin läpi. Tämä ei kuitenkaan kerro mitään siitä, minkä hintaista pikaratikkaverkko Espoossa olisi - ei yhtään mitään. Se on tasan yhtä vertailukelpoinen esimerkki kuin savimaahan kaivettu kanaalitunneli Ranskasta Englantiin verrattuna kallioon porattuun tunneliin Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.

Tottakai länsimetro olisi tullut pikaraitiotienä paljon halvemmaksi, koska se ei vaadi niin paljon tilaa maan päältä. Se olisi esimerkiksi ollut mahdollista rakentaa suorana Länsiväylän rinnalla, 80-100 km/h, aina Keilaniemeen tai Tapiolaan saakka, josta se olisi haarautunut eri reiteilleen. Tapiolaan olisi näin päässyt metroa nopeammin ja Lauttasaareen olisi päässyt kaupunkiratikoilla - muuallekin kuin vain yhteen tai kahteen osoitteeseen. Tapiolaan olisi varmaan saatu parilla sadalla miljoonalla riittävä rata, joten monta sataa miljoonaa olisi käytettävissä muihin haaroihin.

Tai todettakoon nyt näin: Voisi sen vieläkin tehdä! Länsiväylältä saadaan sitten autot piiloon valmiiseen tunneliin.  :Very Happy: 




> Tukholman sininen linja on kuin länsimetro, kulkee umpitunnelissa lähes koko matkan.


Tukholmasta kirjoittaessani tarkoitin ainoastaan vihreätä linjaa, jonka molemmissa päissä on rakennettu pikaratikkaradalle. Punainen ja sininen linja ovat alusta alkaen rakennettu metroiksi.




> Espoosta  olisi pitänyt ainakin länsiosat eli Tapiola + Leppävaara  pitänyt liittää Helsinkiin jo 1945 alueliitosten yhteydessä niin että Helsinki olisi saanut kaavoittaa ja toteuttaa näiden alueiden infra.


Tai sitten kaupunkiseutuajattelun olisi pitänyt olla sellaista, mitä se vaikkapa Tukholmassa ja Lontoossa olivat. Jos metro olisi toteutettu Espoon kanssa 50-luvulla pikaraitiotienä, olisi paikallisten keskusten merkitys ollut suurempi, ja Tapiola sekä varsinkin Leppävaara olisivat hyvinkin eri tavalla kehittyneitä. Leppävaara juna-asemakylänä olisi todennäköisesti kasvanut jonkinlaiseksi Espoon keskustaksi, ja Tapiola keskeisen sijantinsa vuoksi olisi varmaan suuri asutuskeskus palveluineen ja risteysasemineen. Näillä, ja näiden yhteyksillä muualle Espoota, olisi ollut suuri vaikutus seudullisesti, samoin se olisi vaikuttanut paljon siihen, miltä Helsinki tänä päivänä näyttäisi. Lähiesimerkkeinä naapurikuntien paikallisista keskuksista vaikkapa vanha Solnan keskusta-alue, Råsunda, ja Sundbyberg, molemmat ihan lähellä Tukholman pohjoisrajaa, jossa kaupunki loppuu kuin seinään ja rajoittuu puistoihin, hautausmaihin jne. Tukholman etelä- ja länsipuolella kun ei ole tällaisia keskuksia naapurikunnissa, on hajanaist lähiöketjut saaneet jatkua loputtomina nauhoina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:54 ----------




> En minä ole väittänyt muuta kuin että Tvärbanan  on tullut maksamaan paljon, ja selitykseksi olen saanut että se johtuu valitusta reitistä.


Kirjoitit näin:




> Täysverisen pikaraitiotien rakentaminen  riittävän suurille ja mukaville raitiovaunuille maksaa lähes yhtä paljon  kuin metron, vrt esim Tukholman Tvärbananin toteutuneet  kustannukset.



Olisit siis voinut täsmentää, että kyse oli nimen omaan tästä Suur-Tukholmalaisesta pikaratikasta, ei pikaratikasta yleensä. Tietänet, että maailmalla on "täysverisiä pikaraitioteitä" muuallakin, ja että niiden rakennuskustannukset eivät ole olleet samaa luokkaa. Ja toki olisit voinut kokonaan jättää mainitsematta, koska sehän ei liity mitenkään keskusteluun, ja on näin ollen asiatontakin, sillä kukaan ei ole ehdottanut, että Pääkaupunkiseudulle pitäisi rakentaa Tvärbanan-kopio siltoineen ja tunneleineen, siellä kun ei tasaisemman maaston vuoksi ole tarvetta sellaiselle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisit siis voinut täsmentää, että kyse oli nimen omaan tästä Suur-Tukholmalaisesta pikaratikasta, ei pikaratikasta yleensä. Tietänet, että maailmalla on "täysverisiä pikaraitioteitä" muuallakin, ja että niiden rakennuskustannukset eivät ole olleet samaa luokkaa. Ja toki olisit voinut kokonaan jättää mainitsematta, koska sehän ei liity mitenkään keskusteluun, ja on näin ollen asiatontakin, sillä kukaan ei ole ehdottanut, että Pääkaupunkiseudulle pitäisi rakentaa Tvärbanan-kopio siltoineen ja tunneleineen, siellä kun ei tasaisemman maaston vuoksi ole tarvetta sellaiselle.


Jos metro olisi Helsingissä rakennettu pikaraitiotieksi että se palvelisi riittävän suurta joukkoa olisi: 
a) Keskustan läpi pitänyt rakentaa tunneli joka tapauksessa
b) Sörnäisten ja Herttoniemen välille olisi sille pitänyt rakentaa sillat kuten metrolle ja eristetty rata suurin piirtein samaa linjausta kuin nykyuinen metro
c) Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren väliin tunneli tai silta ja järjestää pääsy Lauttasaaren läpi, ja korkeiden mäkien ansiosta ratkaisu kallistuu tunnelin puolelle. Pelkästään Länsiväylää myötäilevästä raitiotiestä ei olisi ollut erityisen minkäänlaista hyötyä Lauttasaarelle. LAuttasaaresta Espooseen sitten omaa pengertä pitkin jne.

Täysveriset pikaraitiotiet vain maksavat. Toinen hyvä esimerkki on Dallasin pikaraitiotrie josta oli artikkeli Raitio-lehdesä. 
Siellä taas missä tavalliset raitiovaunut liikkuvat nopeasti ovat pääkadut joiden keskikaistalla raitiotiet kulkevat, paljon leveämmät kuin Helsingissä, esim Varsovassa, Budapestissä ja Wienissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Miksi keskustassa on pakko olla tunneli? Tunneli palvelee lähinnä keskustan toiselle puolelle meneviä. Heitä ei pidä palvella, kiertäkööt keskustan esim. bussilla. Keskustaan, myös sinne keskustan toiselle puolelle meneville ei ole hirveä kynnyskysymys odottaa muutama minuutti pidempään katuverkon tiheämmässä pysäkkiverkossa. Saattaisivat jopa päästä nopeammin, koska katuverkossa ratikka vie lähemmäksi määränpäätä eikä pelkästään yhden linjan varteen: keskusta on tiettävästi pinta-ala, ei suora.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi keskustassa on pakko olla tunneli? Tunneli palvelee lähinnä keskustan toiselle puolelle meneviä. Heitä ei pidä palvella, kiertäkööt keskustan esim. bussilla. Keskustaan, myös sinne keskustan toiselle puolelle meneville ei ole hirveä kynnyskysymys odottaa muutama minuutti pidempään katuverkon tiheämmässä pysäkkiverkossa. Saattaisivat jopa päästä nopeammin, koska katuverkossa ratikka vie lähemmäksi määränpäätä eikä pelkästään yhden linjan varteen: keskusta on tiettävästi pinta-ala, ei suora.


Hyvä joukkoliikenne palvelee suurta osaa kaupungista, myös kaupungin eri puolilta toiselle liikkumista. Katutason pikaratikalla ilman tunnelia matka esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan kestäisi noin tunnin. Samoin vaihtoyhteydet kaupungin puolilta toiselle toimivat paljon paremmin nopeammassa metro- ja kaupunkijunaverkossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos metro olisi Helsingissä rakennettu pikaraitiotieksi että se palvelisi riittävän suurta joukkoa olisi: 
> a) Keskustan läpi pitänyt rakentaa tunneli joka tapauksessa
> b) Sörnäisten ja Herttoniemen välille olisi sille pitänyt rakentaa sillat kuten metrolle ja eristetty rata suurin piirtein samaa linjausta kuin nykyuinen metro
> c) Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren väliin tunneli tai silta ja järjestää pääsy Lauttasaaren läpi, ja korkeiden mäkien ansiosta ratkaisu kallistuu tunnelin puolelle. Pelkästään Länsiväylää myötäilevästä raitiotiestä ei olisi ollut erityisen minkäänlaista hyötyä Lauttasaarelle. LAuttasaaresta Espooseen sitten omaa pengertä pitkin jne.


Kohdasta a) olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä. En pidä realistisena niemen kautta kulkevaa pintaratkaisua, kun tarkoitus olisi ajaa raitiovaunuja erittäin tiheällä vuorovälillä.

Kohdasta b) totean, että tuo tarve on poliittinen päätös. Itäväylän keskellä oli varaus ratikkakaistoja varten, ja kiskojen rakentaminen tälle varaukselle, tarpeen mukaan aitoineen päivineen, ei olisi ollut mikään mahdottomuus. Jos autoille sitten halutaan lisää kaistoja, voi tietysti rakentaa rinnakkaisen sillan ja panna sinne joko niitä autokaistoja tai ratikka, mutta mikään pakko se ei ole eikä itsestäänselvää ole sekään, kumman hankkeen budjettiin ne mahdolliset lisäsillat olisi pitänyt sijoittaa.

Kohdasta c) toteaisin, että pikaraitiotie on siitä ovela, ettei tarvitse rajoittua metrotyyppiseen yhden väylän loukkuun. Kauemmas menevät pikaratikkalinjat olisi vedetty Larussa maantasossa Länärin käytävässä ja jokin tai jotkin lähemmäs ajavat linjat olisi ajettu Lauttasaarentien kautta.

Kohtana d) toteaisin, että "Helsingin metro pikaratikaksi" -konseptin kaikkein parhain puoli olisi vaihdottomien matkojen lisääntyminen. Vaikka oltaisiin tehty ratikkalinja raskaimman kautta, suunnilleen samalla infralla kuin mikä metrolle tehtiin, niin samalla rahalla olisi saatu huikean paljon parempi palvelutaso, kun nykyiset oranssit ja siniset viivat olisivatkin vihreitä viivoja ilman pakkovaihtoa tasonvaihtoineen siellä metroasemalla. Herttoniemestä haarautuisi radat ErätorinLänsi-Herttoniemen suuntaan ja Laajasaloon, siellä edelleen esim. kahtia. Itiksessä sama homma. Tietysti jotkut kaupunginosat, varsinkin harvempaan rakennetut, jäisivät busseille mutta nykyistä huomattavasti suurempaa joukkoa kaupunkilaisia voisi palvella sellaisella meille suomalaisille niin uppo-oudolla hybridikonseptilla, jossa kotipysäkiltä noustaan katuratikan kyytiin, joka muutaman pysäkkivälin jälkeen sujahtaa pikavauhtia eristetyllä radalla keskustaan.

----------


## hylje

> Hyvä joukkoliikenne palvelee suurta osaa kaupungista, myös kaupungin eri puolilta toiselle liikkumista. Katutason pikaratikalla ilman tunnelia matka esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan kestäisi noin tunnin. Samoin vaihtoyhteydet kaupungin puolilta toiselle toimivat paljon paremmin nopeammassa metro- ja kaupunkijunaverkossa.


Tapiolalaiset maksakoon sen keskustan alikulkutunnelin, jos idästä sinne pääseminen on niin tärkeää. Ei se ole Helsingin keskustan ongelma, päinvastoin: mitä hankalammin Tapiolaan pääsee Itäkeskuksesta, sitä paremmassa asemassa keskusta on Itäkeskuksesta tulevia houkuttelemaan. Eli läpikulkua pitäisi oikeastaan pyrkiä haittaamaan. Keskustan liikenteellinen ihanne on imeä mahdollisimman paljon porukkaa itseensä eikä päästää sitä läpi. Pätee muihinkin keskuksiin kuin Helsinkiin ja tässä on se syy miksi ohikulkutiet autioittavat maaseutua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kohdasta a) olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä.


Minä taas en ihan. Todennäköisesti tunneli olisi tehty, ja kaupungissa toteutetun liikennepolitiikan ja priorisoinnin takia se olisi täytynytkin tehdä. Mutta todellista tarvetta sille ei välttämättä olisi ollut. Kun autoliikenteelle sallitaan taajamassa ja kaupunkibulevardeilla 40 km/h tai 50 km/h, tietyllä varauksella jopa 60 km/h (ja nämä nopeudet vielä ylittyy jatkuvasti), en näe mitenkään mahdottomana, että tällaisia nopeuksia sallittaisiin kaupungissa raitiovaunullekin. 

Eli keskustan halki kulkeva pikaraitiotie olisi voinut tulla kahdeksaakymppiä johonkin Sörkan laidalle ja pysäkille kurvin kieppeillä viittäkymppiä, sieltä viittä- tai kuuttakymppiä Hakaniemeen, samaa vauhtia Kluuviin, neljääkymppiä Rautatieasemalle, sieltä joko samaa vauhtia Kamppiin tai vaihtoehtoisesti kuutta- tai kahdeksaakymppiä ratakuilua pitkin Porkkalankadulle, josta taas neljääkymppiä Lauttasaareen, jonka jälkeen päästäisiin taas kahdeksaakymppiä kohti Espoota jne. Näiden hitaiden etappien vastapainoksi sujuva vaihto muihin, maanpäällisiin, liikennevälineisiin, ja lyhyemmät kävelymatkat kohteisiin olisi parhaimmillaan nopeuttanut monen työmatkaa. Tiheiden vuorovälien takia tämä toki olisi vaatinut Helsingin niemelle useita, paikoin samansuuntaisia, reittejä, jotta ruuhkautumisilta radoilla vältyttäisiin. Mutta näitähän olisi rakennettu nyt jo 60 vuotta, joten ne olisi varmaan syntyneet luonnostaan ja oikeille reiteilleen.

----------


## petteri

> Eli keskustan halki kulkeva pikaraitiotie olisi voinut tulla kahdeksaakymppiä johonkin Sörkan laidalle ja pysäkille kurvin kieppeillä viittäkymppiä, sieltä viittä- tai kuuttakymppiä Hakaniemeen, samaa vauhtia Kluuviin, neljääkymppiä Rautatieasemalle, sieltä joko samaa vauhtia Kamppiin tai vaihtoehtoisesti kuutta- tai kahdeksaakymppiä ratakuilua pitkin Porkkalankadulle, josta taas neljääkymppiä Lauttasaareen, jonka jälkeen päästäisiin taas kahdeksaakymppiä kohti Espoota jne.


Olen kyllä huomannut, että tällä foorumilla on hyvin optimistinen käsitys katutasoisen liikenteen nopeuspotentiaalista, erityisesti tiheän liikenteen alueella, mutta nyt on kyllä ratikka saatu jo melkein lentämään.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> JToinen hyvä esimerkki on Dallasin pikaraitiotrie josta oli artikkeli Raitio-lehdesä.


Vai että piti Dallasista asti etsiä, että löysi niin raskaan ratikan (light railin)?  :Wink: 
Vaikka Dallasissa rataa ei olekaan kaikkialla eristetty, se on raskas ja radalla on junaradan status, ihan niin kuin Amtrakin radat joissain amerikkalaiskaupungeissa. Vaunut ovat leveydeltään noin 2,7 metrisiä ja pituus per yksikkö on 28 metriä, ainakin punaisella linjalla niitä ajetaan kaksiyksikköisinä.

Aika normaalihan tuo on, vaikkakin raskaimmasta päästä, mutta en ihan rehellisesti sanottuna kuitenkaan ottaisi pikaratikkaesimerkkiä USA:sta, jos haluaisin alan harrastajien ottavan minut tosissani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:57 ----------




> Olen kyllä huomannut, että tällä foorumilla on hyvin optimistinen käsitys katutasoisen liikenteen nopeuspotentiaalista, erityisesti tiheän liikenteen alueella, mutta nyt on kyllä ratikka saatu jo melkein lentämään.


Helsingissä on leveät kadut ja potentiaalia niissä on. Ei tarvitse kuin avata silmänsä ja katsoa, miten autoliikenne toimii Mannerheimintiellä, Hämeentiellä, Mechelininkadulla ja Mäkelänkadulla. Kun korvaa ne autot mielessään ratikalla, ymmärtää helposti, mitä kirjoitin.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissä on leveät kadut ja potentiaalia niissä on. Ei tarvitse kuin avata silmänsä ja katsoa.


Kirjoitan tätä viestiä Valenciasta ja on aika huvittavaa, kuinka joku voi kuvata Helsingin katuja leveiksi. Täällä monilla pääkaduilla on noin viisi kaistaa suuntaansa ja katuja, autotunneleita ja kevyitä eritasoja riittää.  :Very Happy: 

Täällä olisi tilaa ratikoillekin paljon Helsinkiä enemmän, mutta keskustassa niitä ei näy.  :Icon Frown:  Busseja toki liikkuu valtavasti. Useamman linjan metro toki on myös, mutta se vaikuttaa lähiökulkuneuvolta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Unohdin äsken mainita, että tietenkin vuosikymmenten mittaan jonkinlainen Nolla-Jokeri sekä Jokeri-Jokeri (siis 550) olisi tulleet täydentämään tai suorastaan korvaamaan tämän aiemman niemen halki ajelun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------




> Kirjoitan tätä viestiä Valenciasta ja on aika huvittavaa, kuinka joku voi kuvata Helsingin katuja leveiksi. Täällä pääkaduilla on noin viisi kaistaa suuntaansa ja niitä riittää.


Leveitähän ne on, tarpeeksi leveitä kahdelle kiskoparille ja kahdelle kohtaavalle raitiovaunulle. Sillä, kuinka leveät paraatikadut monessa espanjalaiskaupungissa - tai vaikkapa Moskovassa - on, ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Puukujien ja ajokaistojen väliin mahtuu ratikat kiskoineen, miksei muka kadulle, johon mahtuu neljä autokaistaa? Nyt oli minun vuoroni huvittua sinun logiikasta.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Leveitähän ne on, tarpeeksi leveitä kahdelle kiskoparille ja kahdelle kohtaavalle raitiovaunulle. Sillä, kuinka leveät paraatikadut monessa espanjalaiskaupungissa - tai vaikkapa Moskovassa - on, ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Puukujien ja ajokaistojen väliin mahtuu ratikat kiskoineen, miksei muka kadulle, johon mahtuu neljä autokaistaa? Nyt oli minun vuoroni huvittua sinun logiikasta.


Kyllä esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie on Töölössä suuren kaupungin pääkaduksi kapeahko. Kolme alilevyistä, millimetrimitalla jaettua kaistaa suuntaan, ratikka-, bussi- ja auto. Ratikkapysäkit ovat kapeita ja osa bussipysäkeistä on kaistalla. Lauttasaaren suuntaan ei ydinkeskustasta mene ollenkaan pääkatua, ei myöskään etelään. Hakaniemen suuntaankin pääkatu on aluksi niin kapea, että liikenne on jaettu eikä Hämeentielläkään ole mahdottomasti tilaa.

Toki vaikka Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie ja Mäkelänkatu ovat pääkaduiksi normaalileveitä, kuitenkin niiden alkuun on ytimestä matkaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie on Töölössä suuren kaupungin pääkaduksi kapeahko.


Onhan se toki paikoin, taitaa jossain kohdassa olla seinästä seinään vain parinkymmenen metrin luokkaa, mutta keskustassa (jonka läpiajosta tässä on keskusteltu) se on varsinainen paraatikatu. Lisäksi Töölössä ratikkaverkosto alkaisikin jo haarautua, koska kaikki eivät ole menossa Haagaan tai Pitskuun, joten siinä välissä hidastus 40 km/h ei enää vaikuttaisi kaikkien matkantekoon. Hesarille tai viimeistään Nordeskiöldinkadulle kääntyisi ensimmäinen haara. Ja hidastamattakin voisi tehdä, koska Urhelukadulla kulkee kuitenkin autotie, johon tuon kapean kohdan liikenne ehdottomasti pitäisi muutenkin siirtää, koska siellä on vain toinen puoli katua asuttua. Kaupunkiaivoilla ajatellen on älytöntä, että niin hienoa katua kivijalkaliiketiloineen ei rauhoiteta autoilta ratikoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle. Siellä voisi sijaita Taka-Töölön sydän, siinä torilla, Nordenskiöldinaukioko se nyt on... Vaan kun ei niin ei.




> Lauttasaaren suuntaan ei ydinkeskustasta mene ollenkaan pääkatua, ei myöskään etelään.


Kun ensimmäisiä metrolinjoja piirreltiin, oli Kamppi isoilta osin rakentamatta. Siellä oli loistava mahdollisuus silloin, plus se aiemmin mainittu satamaratakuilu. Ja Rautatiekadut voisi vieläkin hahmottaa sen suunnan pääkatuina, mutta kun parkkipaikat ja autoliikenne on kaupungissa tärkeämpää. Sillehän se ratakuilukin on vielä kaavassa varattuna.




> Hakaniemen suuntaankin pääkatu on aluksi niin kapea, että liikenne on jaettu.


Vaan siitä(kin) mahtuu kaksi ratikkaa rinnakkain kulkemaan aivan loistavasti. Kaisaniemenkadun ei pitänyt joissain suunnitelmissa edes jäädä autotieksi metron alettua liikenteen. Tämän tyhjän lupauksen kokivat ne yritykset ja yrittäjät, jotka olivat kadunvarren toimintaan panostaneet. Mitäs siellä on enää jäljellä? Aika kuolleelta vaikuttaa nykyään, kiitos metropolitiikan.

----------


## petteri

> Vaan siitä(kin) mahtuu kaksi ratikkaa rinnakkain kulkemaan aivan loistavasti. Kaisaniemenkadun ei pitänyt joissain suunnitelmissa edes jäädä autotieksi metron alettua liikenteen. Tämän tyhjän lupauksen kokivat ne yritykset ja yrittäjät, jotka olivat kadunvarren toimintaan panostaneet. Mitäs siellä on enää jäljellä? Aika kuolleelta vaikuttaa nykyään, kiitos metropolitiikan.


Eiköhän Kaisaniemenkadun ja Hämeentien melusaaste ole enemmän bussien ansiota.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leveitähän ne on, tarpeeksi leveitä kahdelle kiskoparille ja kahdelle kohtaavalle raitiovaunulle. Sillä, kuinka leveät paraatikadut monessa espanjalaiskaupungissa - tai vaikkapa Moskovassa - on, ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Puukujien ja ajokaistojen väliin mahtuu ratikat kiskoineen, miksei muka kadulle, johon mahtuu neljä autokaistaa? Nyt oli minun vuoroni huvittua sinun logiikasta.


Mannerheimintien ratikkakaistat ovat niin kapeat että vaunujen ei ole sallittua nykyisin ajaa sillä kuin 40 km/h ja kuljettajia on ohjeistettu ajamaan vielä tätäkin hitaammin jos esim joutuu ohittamaan kuorma-auton etteivät peilit ota kiinni. Liikennevaloetuudet ovat lähinnä vitsi koska liikennettä on joka tukkii risteykset on joka tapauksessa liikaa jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän Kaisaniemenkadun ja Hämeentien melusaaste ole enemmän bussien ansiota.


Todennäköisesti bussit ja jakeluautot pahimpina. Busseillekin löytyisi reitti sieltä, missä ei oikein ole asukkaitakaan, eli Fennia-korttelin pohjoispuolelta. Tarpeeksi matalalla nopeudella ei Vilhonkadun asfalttipinnoite lie mikään hirveä melun aiheuttaja. Lähes koko kadun matkalta kivijaloista liiketilaton katu sopisi hyvin busseille molempiin suuntiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:37 ----------




> Mannerheimintien ratikkakaistat ovat niin kapeat että [...]


Ja vain muutaman viestin verran olen yrittänyt selittää, mitä olisi voinut tehdä toisin. Ja voisi vieläkin tehdä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tapiolalaiset maksakoon sen keskustan alikulkutunnelin, jos idästä sinne pääseminen on niin tärkeää. Ei se ole Helsingin keskustan ongelma, päinvastoin: mitä hankalammin Tapiolaan pääsee Itäkeskuksesta, sitä paremmassa asemassa keskusta on Itäkeskuksesta tulevia houkuttelemaan. Eli läpikulkua pitäisi oikeastaan pyrkiä haittaamaan. Keskustan liikenteellinen ihanne on imeä mahdollisimman paljon porukkaa itseensä eikä päästää sitä läpi. Pätee muihinkin keskuksiin kuin Helsinkiin ja tässä on se syy miksi ohikulkutiet autioittavat maaseutua.


Sinun olisi pitänyt olla liikkkeellä 1950-luvulla jos olisi halunut tosissaan vaikuttaa Helsingin keskustan houkuttelevuuteen, ja estää  Teknillisen Korkeakoulun rakentamisen Otaniemeen ja Tapiolan maailmanmaitetta niittäneen puutarhakaupungin synnyn.  Missä olivat nimbyilijät ja hipsterit ja muut kaikkitietävät silloin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sinun olisi pitänyt olla liikkkeellä 1950-luvulla jos olisi halunut tosissaan vaikuttaa Helsingin keskustan houkuttelevuuteen, ja estää  Teknillisen Korkeakoulun rakentamisen Otaniemeen ja Tapiolan maailmanmaitetta niittäneen puutarhakaupungin synnyn.  Missä olivat nimbyilijät ja hipsterit ja muut kaikkitietävät silloin?


Siis yimbyilijät, tarkoittanet? Siis ne, jotka haluavat vain lisää eikä suojella pihojaan pahalta rakentamiselta. Hipsteri ja nimbyilijä kuuluvat yleensä vähän eri porukoihin.

Tapiola niitti mainetta silloin, mutta oliko se oikeasti houkutteleva muuallakin kuin niissä kauniissa, uudenlaista kansallisromantiikkaa huokuvissa, mustavalkoisissa mainosfilmeissä, ja onko se nyt houkutteleva? Ei ole oikein ollut pitkään aikaan. Tapiolaakin olisi voinut tyylikkäästi kasvattaa ja täydentää, mutta ne tehdyt lisäykset kokonaisuuteen tehtiin alkuperäistä kunnioittamatta ja tulos on mitä on. Tapiola tehtiin sen ajan lähiöksi, ja sitä se edelleenkin on, tosin vähemmän uniikki nyt kuin silloin.

Helsingin kantakaupunki taas oli houkutteleva 200 vuotta sitten ja on houkutteleva nytkin. Välissä on ollut kausi, jolloin kaupungissa asuminen oli jotenkin noloa, mutta se aika tuntuu olevan toistaiseksi ohi - ainakin suurimman osan mielestä. Kaupungissa asumisesta ei tarvinnut tehdä hipsterien juttua, mutta sellainen siitä tuli, kun vuosikymmenten ajan sitä ei ikään kuin hyväksytty, siitä tehtiin paha asia. Kaupunkilaisuudesta oli tullut joillekin vastustettava asia, asennekysymys. On selvää, että syntyi "radikaali" liike, joka suosii kaupunkia yli muiden. Siitä ei voi oikein syyttää muuta kuin niitä, joilla oli jotain kaupunkilaisuutta vastaan.

Teknillisenkään muutto pois Hietsusta ei ollut millään tavalla huono asia, se vain muutti vääränlaiseen paikkaan, tai oikeammin, siitä paikasta tuli vääränlainen. Otaniemi on juuri sitä, mitä on, lähiötyylisesti bussiyhteyden päässä keskustasta ja moottoritien varrella. Tätä ei enää arvosteta vuonna 2015, 40-luvulla se oli uutta ja kova sana, nykyään moni varmaan näkisi siellä mieluummin vastarannan Munkan tapaisen alueen. Otaniemi tai Tapiola eivät ole sellaisia, joissa metroasema olisi luonnollinen näky. Nykytilassa vain kauppakeskukset näissä paikoissa tekisivät metroasemista "maisemiin" sopivat.

Todellakin, minun olisi pitänyt olla liikkeellä 50-luvulla. Mutta ei nytkään ole tarvetta heittää kirvestä kaivoon. Kaupunki ei ole vielä valmis.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Todennäköisesti bussit ja jakeluautot pahimpina.


Mikähän siinä on, että metroseman päällä on niin hirveä bussiliikenne, ettei sitä kukaan kestä? Tässä ketjussa on kovasti vakuutettu, miten (metro)tunneli ratkaisee kaupungin liikenteen. Siinä se on ollut yli 30 vuotta, eikä vaan ole ratkaissut. Kuten ei ole ratkaissut missään muussakaan maailman kaupungissa. Vai missä on autoton ja bussiton keskusta, jonka moottoroitu liikenne hoituu tunneleissa?

Katuliikenteen nopeuden ratkaisee varsin pitkälle sen määrä. Siis kadulla kulkevien kulkupelien määrä. Niinsanotussa vapaan liikenteen olosuhteessa ajopelejä on niin vähän, etteivät ne mitenkään haittaa toisiaan. Ja silloin ne voivat kulkea maksimaalista ympristön sallimaa hetkellistä nopeutta.

Helsingin rakentamistavalla tilanne on sellainen, että kaikki henkilöliikenne ei mahdu kaduille, jos ainoa kulkuväline on auto. Eikä kaikki henkilöliikenne mahdu kaduille silloinkaan, jos ainoa kulkuväline on bussi. Mutta jos ainoa kulkuväline on ratikka, niin silloin mahtuu. Tämän jälkeen on (liikenne)poliittinen valinta, halutaanko liikenteen toimivan vai olevan hidasta.

Helsingissä on tehty vuosikymmeniä sitten (liikenne)poliittinen valinta siitä, että autoja pitää saada päästää katuverkolle mahdollisimman paljon. Sitä varten piti metrokin tehdä, kerratkaa perustelut vuoden 1955 kaupunginvaltuuston päätöksestä, jos ette usko. Tästä valinnasta sitten seuraa, että mikään muukaan katuliikenne ei suju, koska autot täyttävät kadut, hidastavat liikenteen, ja bussit ja ratikat sitten hidastelevat siellä autojen seassa.

Kun kaupunki suunnitellaan oikein eli sekoittuneeksi rakenteeksi, ei Helsingin rakentamisen tehokkuudella tarvita huippunopeita yhteyksiä, joilla pääsee ajamaan 40 kilometriä edestakaisin päivittäin. Katutasolla löytyy tilaa riittävästi ja riittävän nopeisiin yhteyksiin niin pitkille matkoille, kuin on oikeasti tarpeen.

Ihan vain esimerkkinä, Otaniemikin tehtiin vielä siten, että opiskelijoille rakennettiin kampus kokeakoulun ympärille. Ei tarvita edes bussia. Mutta nyt ajatellaan, että Otaniemen opiskelijoille tehdään asunnot Vuosaareen tai Östersundomiin. Tai vaikka Malmin lentokenän suolle. Että ne ovat sitten varmaan niin onnellisia, kun saavat istua maan alla pimeässä metrossa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan vain esimerkkinä, Otaniemikin tehtiin vielä siten, että opiskelijoille rakennettiin kampus kokeakoulun ympärille. Ei tarvita edes bussia. Mutta nyt ajatellaan, että Otaniemen opiskelijoille tehdään asunnot Vuosaareen tai Östersundomiin. Tai vaikka Malmin lentokenän suolle. Että ne ovat sitten varmaan niin onnellisia, kun saavat istua maan alla pimeässä metrossa.


Otaniemen kampuksen asunnot eivät ole koskaan riittäneet kaikille halukkaille. Sama juttu Yliopiston keskikaupungilla olevien opiskelija-asuntojen kanssa. Syyksi että pistetään hakujonon viimeiseksi on yleensä se että omat vanhemmat asuvat pk-seudulla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Otaniemen kampuksen asunnot eivät ole koskaan riittäneet kaikille halukkaille.


Ja sekö on kenties selvä merkki siitä, että Otaniemi on onnistunut alue? Luulenpa, että vaikka se näyttäisi Jakomäeltä, ne asunnot kävisi yhtä hyvin kaupaksi. Se todistaa kyllä, että halutaan asua opinahjon läheisyydessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja sekö on kenties selvä merkki siitä, että Otaniemi on onnistunut alue? Luulenpa, että vaikka se näyttäisi Jakomäeltä, ne asunnot kävisi yhtä hyvin kaupaksi. Se todistaa kyllä, että halutaan asua opinahjon läheisyydessä.


Siis opiskelija-asunnoista jotka eivät ole hirveän kaukana opinahjosta on harvemmin tyhjäkäyntiä. Jos Jakomäellä olisi yliopisto tai edes ammattikoulu, niin kyllä sen asuntolat täyttyisivät. Ongelma on lähinnä heillä joiden vanhemmat asuvat pk-seudulla, heille jää tyytyminen matkustamiseen sieltä missä he nyt sattuvat asumaan, tai vuokrata kämppä yksityisiltä markkinoilta. Joissain tapauksille heille saatetaan tarjota opiskelija-asunto Korsosta tai itä-Helsingistä eli paikoista joista on mahdollisimman pitkä matka. Sitten ovat erikseen vielä ne jotka ovat jo valmistuneet mutta joilla on työpaikka Otaniemessä tai eteläisessä Espoossa. Mutta heistä ei tarvi välittää koska kulkevat autolla. 

Mitä tarkoitin Tapiola-vertauksella taas oli se että jos sitä olisi onnituttu "vastutamaan" 1950-luvulla, niin se olisi johtanut siihen että Helsingin seutu ja monet muut kaupungit Suomessa olisi ehkä rakennettu täysin eri tavalla kuin nyt satuttiin. Koska Tapiola onnistui niin hyvin, siitä tehtiin lukuisia klooneja joita räiskittiin metsiin ympäri pk-seutua ja koko Suomea. Tapioloita ei rakennettu hipstereille ja yimbyille vaan autouskovaisille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ongelma on lähinnä heillä joiden vanhemmat asuvat pk-seudulla, heille jää tyytyminen matkustamiseen sieltä missä he nyt sattuvat asumaan, tai vuokrata kämppä yksityisiltä markkinoilta.


Nyt ymmärretty. Kiitos selvennyksestä.

Tähänkin tosin luulisi olevan niinkin yksinkertainen ongelma, että rakennetaan kampus sinne, missä opiskelija-asuntoja on saatavana. Tai että rakennetaan lisää opiskelija-asuntoja. Näinhän sen kai pitäisi toimia ennemmin kuin että tullaan tunnin matkan päästä.

Se 50-luvun Tapiola oli aika paljon sitä, mitä muissakin Pohjoismaissa tehtiin. Luultavasti Ruotsi sotimiseen osallistumattomana ja sodasta vaurastuneena oli 40-luvun rakentamisellaan esikuvana. Pääkaupunkiseudulla oli 50-luvun lopulla aika lailla omaksuttu se rappapäälysteinen, harjakattoinen, kolmi- tai nelikerroksinen talotyyppi - vähän bruutalimmalla ulkoasulla tosin - jota rakennettiin mm. Puotilaan Maunulaan, Munkkivuoreen, Haagoihin sekä myös Tapiolaan. Tapiolan omaleimaisuutta on kuitenkin kiittäminen vasta 50- ja 60-lukujen taitteen luomuksia, mm. Revellin torneja Länsikorkeessa ja kolmea komistusta Sateentiellä. Näitä ennen Tapiolassa ei ollut muuta erikoista kuin Mäntytorni vuodelta -54, joka sittemmin varmasti lisäsi uskallusta jatkaa rohkeaa rakentamista. Näitä ennen Tapiola oli kuin mikä tahansa muukin 50-luvulla rakenteilla oleva lähiö, pieni rintamamiestaloalue ja siinä niitä kolmi- ja nelikerroksisia taloja, ei mitenkään hohdokkaina, ja harvaan rakennettuna. Väitänpä, että sitä, mikä Tapiolasta tekee Tapiolan, ei ole edes yritetty kopioida mihinkään Pääkaupunkiseudulla, vaan tehtiin jotain todella pahaa, joka saisi minun puolesta väistää uuden tieltä.

----------


## killerpop

> Ja hidastamattakin voisi tehdä, koska Urhelukadulla kulkee kuitenkin autotie, johon tuon kapean kohdan liikenne ehdottomasti pitäisi muutenkin siirtää, koska siellä on vain toinen puoli katua asuttua. Kaupunkiaivoilla ajatellen on älytöntä, että niin hienoa katua kivijalkaliiketiloineen ei rauhoiteta autoilta ratikoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle. Siellä voisi sijaita Taka-Töölön sydän, siinä torilla, Nordenskiöldinaukioko se nyt on... Vaan kun ei niin ei.


Kannatettava ajatus, jos ja kun raitiovaunut siirtyisivät Urheilukadulle. Mitä pidemmän matkan vaunut kukisivat rinnakkaisia katuja Manskun sijaan, sitä parempi. Aloittaahan voisi jo eduskuntatalon nurkilta, mutta siihen suunnitelmaan kieltämättä tuo Urheilukatu tuntuu kulkevan hieman väärällä puolen manskua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kannatettava ajatus, jos ja kun raitiovaunut siirtyisivät Urheilukadulle.


Miksi joukkoliikenteen pitää mennä syrjempään sieltä missä asutaan? Ei tuossa kohtaa ole edes parkkipaikkoja, pysäköiminen on kielletty, ja pysähtyminenkin monessa kohtaa, joten henkilöautoliikenteellä ei ole siinä kohtaa mitään merkitystä. Siksi Mannerheimintie sopisi ratikalle paremmin. Tai voihan sen tyhjentää vaikka kokonaan raskaasta liikenteestä ja tehdä pätkästä kävelykatualueen.




> Aloittaahan voisi jo eduskuntatalon nurkilta, mutta siihen suunnitelmaan kieltämättä tuo Urheilukatu tuntuu kulkevan hieman väärällä puolen manskua.


Jos pistääkin sen toiselle puolelle? Siellä on vain puistoa ja Finlandiatalon piha.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Itäväylän keskellä oli varaus ratikkakaistoja varten, ja kiskojen rakentaminen tälle varaukselle, tarpeen mukaan aitoineen päivineen, ei olisi ollut mikään mahdottomuus.


SRS:n Facebook-sivulla oli joku aika sitten tämä kuva vuodelta 1968, Itäväylän pikaraitiotievarauksesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> SRS:n Facebook-sivulla oli joku aika sitten tämä kuva vuodelta 1968, Itäväylän pikaraitiotievarauksesta.


Tota tota,aika kapealta se keskialue näyttää. Mutta jos piirustuksissa ja kaavoissa lukee että se on varattu raitiovaunuille niin sitten se varmaan oli. 
EDIT: Vai olisiko niin ett kuva on otettu sen jälkeen kun varaus poistettiin? Eikö Itäväylällä ollut ennen metroa 2 henkilöautokaistaa ja 1 bussikaista /suunta? 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:39 ----------




> Väitänpä, että sitä, mikä Tapiolasta tekee Tapiolan, ei ole edes yritetty kopioida mihinkään Pääkaupunkiseudulla, vaan tehtiin jotain todella pahaa, joka saisi minun puolesta väistää uuden tieltä.


Tapiolan arkkitehtuuria alettiin 60-luvulla laajalti kopioida,  rakennettiin korkeampia pistetaloja ja pitkiä lamellitaloja joissa parvekkeet olivat pitkiä ja ulkopuolisia, sekä pitkiä rivareita ja isoja paritaloryhmiä, kaikki tasakattoisia ja valkoisiksi maalattuja, joissakin tapauksissa punatiilisiä. Talot sijoiteltiin metsään niin että jä riittäsästi "hajurakoa" niiden väliin. Tällainen rakennustyyli on vallitseva esim Kaivokselassa, Konalassa, Kontulassa, Vuosaaren vanhassa osassa, Pihlajamäellä, Karakalliossa, Lähderannassa, Kivenlahdessa ja joissakin Tampereen, Lahden ja Jyväskylän lähiöissä.

Se parjattu "neukkukuutio"- tyyli jossa talot rakennettiin teollisena massatuotantona jonka tunnistaa siitä että parvekkeet upotettiin sisään elemetteihin ja talot maalattiin "pissankeltaisiksi" tai jätettiin maalaamatta syrjäytti Tapiola-tyylin 1970-luvun alkuvuosina. Ilmeisesti rakennuskustannuksissa säästäminen oli niin tärkeää että kaikki koristeellisuus jätettiin tylsti pois. Se on ikävää koska se leimaa monia lähiöitä vaikka niillä olisi muuten hyvät palvelut ja joukkolikenneyhteydet tarjolla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tapiolan arkkitehtuuria alettiin 60-luvulla laajalti kopioida,  rakennettiin korkeampia pistetaloja ja pitkiä lamellitaloja joissa parvekkeet olivat pitkiä ja ulkopuolisia, sekä pitkiä rivareita ja isoja paritaloryhmiä, kaikki tasakattoisia ja valkoisiksi maalattuja, joissakin tapauksissa punatiilisiä.


Korkeat pistetalot - yleensä yksittäiset - ovat aika yleispohjoismaalainen juttu, ja taitaapa niitä olla keskisemmässäkin Euroopassa, yleensä jossain torin laidassa, metroaseman vieressä. Pitkät lamellitalot pitkine parvekkeineen, kauempaa hyvin raidallisen näköiset, ovat kyllä aika tapiolalainen juttu, ja hyvin 60-lukulainen ilmiö, joskaan en ole ihan varma, onko Tapiola juuri se niiden alkukoti. Siihen aikaan, 60-luvun alussa, sellainen valkoinen pitkien ikkuna-parveke -rivien raidoittama talo taisi olla jo ihan olemassaoleva juttu. Tukholman Vällingby tulee auttamattomasti mieleen, kun yrittää miettiä, mistä Tapiolaan ammennettiin ideoita. Vällingby oli 50-luvulla upea lähiö, jossa avattiin jo 10 vuotta ennen Tapiolaa keskus kattavine kauppatarjontoineen ja elokuvateattereineen. Toinen mieleen tuleva on niin ikään 50-luvulta, Farsta, jonka upea keskus (avattu 1960) päihitti komeudessaan Vällingbynkin. Tukholman seudulla, esimerkiksi juuri Farstassa, tapaa myös 50-60 -lukujen valkoista tasakattorivaria, samalla lailla kuin Suomessa harvan männikön seassa. En myöskään väittäisi, että Tapiolan rivitaloja olisi niinkään pahemmin kopioitu, Suomessa on loppuen lopuksi melko vähän sellaisia - ainakaan niin tyylikkäitä, taloja, joihin olisi panostettu vähän enemmän.

Tapiola on kyllä melko uniikki, ei pelkästään Suomessa, mutta myös koko maailmassa. Vaan sinnekin on jouduttu hakemaan vaikutteita muualta.




> Se parjattu "neukkukuutio"- tyyli [...]


Ironista tai ei, tuolloin 50- ja 60-luvuilla neukkulassa rakennettiin pompöösimpiä ja 20-luvun tyylisiä taloja. Tylsät ja värittömät betonikolossit saapui länsieuroopasta, mm. Saksa, Iso-Britannia ja Ruotsi niiden pahimpina edelleenjalostajina. Näistä maista löytyy varmaan edelleenkin rumimmat esimerkit niiltä ajoilta. Berliinissä on hauska huomata Unter den Lindenillä seisoskellessa ja katsellessa kohti länttä ja korkeimpia betonirumiluksia, että niillä rumiluksilla on oikeasti yhtä paljon ikää kuin niillä hienosti puistokatua reunustavilla kaupunkitaloilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tota tota,aika kapealta se keskialue näyttää. Mutta jos piirustuksissa ja kaavoissa lukee että se on varattu raitiovaunuille niin sitten se varmaan oli. 
> EDIT: Vai olisiko niin ett kuva on otettu sen jälkeen kun varaus poistettiin? Eikö Itäväylällä ollut ennen metroa 2 henkilöautokaistaa ja 1 bussikaista /suunta?


Helsingin karttapalvelussa oleva ilmakuva vuodelta 1964 vahvistaa epäilysi, eli nuo Compactin linkkaamassa kuvassa näkyvät keskimmäiset ajokaistat on otettu pikaraitiotievarauksen tilasta.




> Tukholman Vällingby tulee auttamattomasti mieleen, kun yrittää miettiä, mistä Tapiolaan ammennettiin ideoita. Vällingby oli 50-luvulla upea lähiö, jossa avattiin jo 10 vuotta ennen Tapiolaa keskus kattavine kauppatarjontoineen ja elokuvateattereineen. Toinen mieleen tuleva on niin ikään 50-luvulta, Farsta, jonka upea keskus (avattu 1960) päihitti komeudessaan Vällingbynkin.


Heikki Von Hertzen mainitsee kirjassaan "Koti vaiko kasarmi lapsillemme" ihailemikseen asuinalueksi Malmön Friluftstadin (sijaitsee Västervångin asuinalueella) ja Göteborgin Guldhedenin.

Yksi mikä minusta tekee Tapiolasta Tapiolan ovat hajasijoitetut liiketilat (nykyään tosin paikoin tyhjillään), joista tämä yksi esimerkki. Sekä myös sellainen yleinen ympäristön viimeistelyn taso, joka tosin nykyään ei oikein pääse oikeuksiinsa riittämättömän hoidon ja kunnossapidon takia. Samoin isot nurmikentät ovat Tapiolalle luonteenomaisia.

Vesa & Rainer: Jos muuten ette ole lukeneet, niin suosittelen (olen varmaan ennenkin suositellut) Johanna Hankosen kirjaa "Lähiöt ja tehokkuuden yhteiskunta". Siinä selostetaan mm. tuota Rainerin ihmettelemää rakennuskustannuksista säästämisen ideologiaa ja myös mm. paluuta metsälähiöiden ajasta ruutukaavaan Jyväskylän Kortepohjan lähiön myötä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Heikki Von Hertzen mainitsee kirjassaan "Koti vaiko kasarmi lapsillemme" ihailemikseen asuinalueksi Malmön Friluftstadin (sijaitsee Västervångin asuinalueella) ja Göteborgin Guldhedenin.


Friluftstadin talot muistuttavat kovasti Skönstaholmia Tukholman Hökarängenissä (talot vuosilta 1950-1952) - ja paria muutakin paikkaa täällä.
Guldhedenissä on paljon uniikkeja kokeiluita, joka tekee siitä erityisen. En ihmettele, että Von Herzenkin piti siitä.

Pitääpä yrittää saada tuo suositeltu kirja käsiini.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin karttapalvelussa oleva ilmakuva vuodelta 1964 vahvistaa epäilysi, eli nuo Compactin linkkaamassa kuvassa näkyvät keskimmäiset ajokaistat on otettu pikaraitiotievarauksen tilasta.


Erikoista, että varaus kapenee kun lähestytään Herttoniemen liiikenneympyrää ja koko itäväylä kapenee ilmakuvassa 2-kaistaiseksi pian ympyrän jälkeen. Oliko raitiotien tarkoitus nousta ennen ympyrää rampeille ja kulkiko raitiotievaraus ympyrän jälkeen ollenkaan itäväylää pitkin? Jotkuthan ovat puhuneet että raitiotien oli tarkoitus mennä Roihuvuoreen?




> Yksi mikä minusta tekee Tapiolasta Tapiolan ovat hajasijoitetut liiketilat (nykyään tosin paikoin tyhjillään), joista tämä yksi esimerkki. Sekä myös sellainen yleinen ympäristön viimeistelyn taso, joka tosin nykyään ei oikein pääse oikeuksiinsa riittämättömän hoidon ja kunnossapidon takia. Samoin isot nurmikentät ovat Tapiolalle luonteenomaisia.


Sanoisin että Keskusallas oli myös sellainen yksityiskohta jollaista ei muista lähiöistä löydä äkkiseltään. Olen lukenut Tapiolasta ja muista lähiöistä kertovia kirjoja (asuin itse lapsuuteni siellä) ja niistä käy ilmi mm että Asuntosäätiö otti isoja riskejä ja koko homma meinasi päätyä konkkaan. Ilkkujia ja epäilijöitä riitti mutta jossain vaiheessa homma kääntyi voitoksi. Koko Tapiola saattaisi muuten olla alkuperäisessä asussaan myös keskustan osalta jos se olisi sijainnut 15 km Helsingin keskustasta eikä vain 5. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jotkuthan ovat puhuneet että raitiotien oli tarkoitus mennä Roihuvuoreen?


Ainakin jossain vaiheessa 50-luvulla sitä suunniteltiin Herttoniemestä suoraan Myllypuroon. En sitten tiedä, päätyikö se linjaus koskaan kaavoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki Helsingin tapaisen maailman trendeistä eristäytyneen pikkupääkaupungin asukkaiden voi olla joskus vähän vaikea ymmärtää millaisia ovat nykyaikaiset raitiotiet, ja miten niillä voisi Helsingin kokoluokassa korvata kaikki metrosuunnitelmat tuosta vaan.


Mahtaakohan Pulkkinen suuttua, jos vähän lainaan? Tekisi mieli nimittäin sanoa, että nyt sä olet asian ytimessä!

Kerta toisensa jälkeen minua jaksaa ihmetyttää se, että täällä yritetään keksiä pyörä yhä uudelleen, ja lopputuloksena se on aina neliskulmainen, kun samalla naapuri katsoo mallia taitavammiltaan ja tekee täydellisiä pyöriä pienemmällä vaivalla. Koskee joukkoliikenteen lisäksi monta muuta asiaa.

Tampereen ratikassa punainen lanka on koko ajan ollut se, että tiedetään, mitä ei itse tiedetä ja siksi valjastetaan hyvät apujoukot hommaa hoitamaan. On tilaajakonsulttia katsomassa konsulttien perään, on opintomatkoja tutustumaan onnistuneisiin toteutuksiin, on vaatimuksia konsulttien ulkomaisista referensseistä. Lopputulokseksi saadaan hyvin todennäköisesti kohtuullisen huokea ja hyvin toimiva, laadukas raitiotie ja prosessin aikana on kertynyt omaa osaamista niin, että laajennukset pystytään hoitamaan omalla väellä. Täällä pk-seudulla länsimetro on todelllinen farssi, joka muistuttaa enemmän kiukuttelevien lasten hiekkalaatikkoleikkejä kuin asiallista miljardiluokan projektinhallintaa.




> Meillä kun ei vielä ole moderneja raitioteitä Suomessa, on ymmärrettävää, etteivät ne ja niiden suunnitteluperiaatteet ole meille kovin tuttuja. Se, missä me suomalaiset usein menemme metsään, onkin sitten ajatus siitä, että osaamme tehdä kaiken parhaiten itse ja ilman ulkomaista apua ja kokemusta. Silloinkin, kun meillä ei ole omaa kokemusta ja osaamista. Lopputuloksena me sitten toteutamme peltojen alle 1960-luvun joukkoliikenneratkaisuja vuonna 2014 muun maailman nauraessa ympärillä.

----------


## Kani

> Tampereen ratikassa punainen lanka on koko ajan ollut se, että tiedetään, mitä ei itse tiedetä ja siksi valjastetaan hyvät apujoukot hommaa hoitamaan. On tilaajakonsulttia katsomassa konsulttien perään, on opintomatkoja tutustumaan onnistuneisiin toteutuksiin, on vaatimuksia konsulttien ulkomaisista referensseistä. Lopputulokseksi saadaan hyvin todennäköisesti kohtuullisen huokea ja hyvin toimiva, laadukas raitiotie ja prosessin aikana on kertynyt omaa osaamista niin, että laajennukset pystytään hoitamaan omalla väellä. Täällä pk-seudulla länsimetro on todelllinen farssi, joka muistuttaa enemmän kiukuttelevien lasten hiekkalaatikkoleikkejä kuin asiallista miljardiluokan projektinhallintaa.


Pääkapunkiseudulla ei ole mitään tarvetta korkeatasoiselle joukkoliikennepolitiikalle tai ylipäätään kunnolliselle poliittiselle kulttuurille, koska nykyisellä meiningillä on täydellinen hegemonia-asema. Laskelmat voidaan sormeilla tai jättää kokonaan tekemättä, jos muutama pamppu on sitä mieltä, että joku asia kannattaa tehdä. Erilaisia epärelevantteja kyselytutkimuksia voidaan mielin määrin käyttää todisteena harjoitetun politiikan voittokulusta ja Euroopan parhaimmuudesta. Kritisoimaan asettuvat henkilöt voidaan ajaa sivuraiteelle, kuten on automaattimetron osalta nähty. Asema valtakunnan pääkaupunkina voidaan myös aina valjastaa syyksi tehdä jotain kallista ja kyseenalaista. Valtakunnanpolitiikassa on kaiken lisäksi syntynyt lehmänkauppa-akseli, jossa maakunnat ja niiden poliitikot saadaan hiljaiseksi lupailemalla vastikkeeksi maakuntiin jotain. Kun vielä alueen päälehti on valinnut linjansa tukea "journalismillaan" tätä menoa, ollaan siinä pisteessä, jossa ollaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erikoista, että varaus kapenee kun lähestytään Herttoniemen liiikenneympyrää ja koko itäväylä kapenee ilmakuvassa 2-kaistaiseksi pian ympyrän jälkeen. Oliko raitiotien tarkoitus nousta ennen ympyrää rampeille ja kulkiko raitiotievaraus ympyrän jälkeen ollenkaan itäväylää pitkin? Jotkuthan ovat puhuneet että raitiotien oli tarkoitus mennä Roihuvuoreen?


Ilmakuvassa Porvoontie kapenee Herttoniemessä 2-kaistaieksi, koska sitä nyt ei siinä vaiheessa oltu levennetty vielä pidemmälle. Sitten vasta alettiin leventää, kun tuli metropäätös, eikä tarvittu enää Porvoontien ruuhkia. Nimikin muutettiin sitten Itäväyläksi 1967. Muistan 2+2-kaistaisen Porvoontien oikein hyvin, koska asuin sen päässä lapsuuteni. 3+3 kaistaa tuli sitten, kun metropäätöksen myötä voitiin ottaa ratikan tila autojen käyttöön.

Vuoden 1954 keskustansuunnitelmassa pikaraitiotie oli piirretty suunnilleen Siilitielle asti ja sieltä suoraan Myllypuroon. Puotilan kaavassa on kuitenkin raitiotie ja sen päätesilmukka. Vuoden 1963 pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmassa, jonka nimi oli metrosuunnitelma, ratikka kiertää nykyisen Itäkeskuksen kautta Myllypuroon, koska Itäksekus oli keksitty jo silloin. Kartat löytyvät tältä nettisivultani.

Kuten ilmakuvasta näkyy, ratikka oli suunniteltu ajan hengen mukaan moottoritien keskelle. Pysäkkejä varten näkyvät varaukset Kulosaressa ja Herttoniemessä ennen liikenneympyrää. Ympyrän kohdalla oli ilmeinen tarkoitus mennä tunnelissa. Viikintien megalomaaniseen liittymään tehtiin ratikalle tila keskelle ajoratojen väliin, ja siellähän se tila on edelleen.




> Pääkapunkiseudulla ei ole mitään tarvetta korkeatasoiselle joukkoliikennepolitiikalle...


Tähän saakka autopuolue on aina voittanut. Kun autoilu on toiminut pääliikennemuotona, on voitu rakentaa joutavia metroja ja jättää joukkoliikenne 1950-luvun tasolle. Se palvelee edelleen vain matkustamista Helsingin keskustaan ja samalla matka-ajalla kuin 1950-luvulla. Metron miljardeista huolimatta.

Mutta kyllä kai autoilun rajat ovat jo tulossa vastaan pääteiden ruuhkautuessa, eikä niihin saa lisää kapasiteettia kuin alkamalla jyräämään vieressä olevia lähiöitä samaan tapaan kuin Smith-Polvisessa suunniteltiin kantakaupungin kortteleiden hävittämistä moottoriteiden ja niiden liittymien tieltä. Hyvä esimerkki sellaisen touhun epätoivoisuudesta on Leppävaaran Mestarintunneli ja Kehä 1 Leppävaaran ja Turuntien välillä. Kaistoja on lisää, joten seisovia jonoja on rinnakkain enemmän kuin ennen.

Mutta vielä ei ole tahtotila herännyt. Sillä rahaa löytyy vain (metro)tunneleihin ja moottoritieliittymiin. Helsingin tekeillä olevassa yleiskaavassa on oikea suunta, mutta vastustus on kovaa. Ja kiire aloittaa verorahojen haaskaaminen Kivenlahden metroon, Helsingin auvoisella tuella, kertoo karua kieltä todellisesta tahtotilasta ja lainmukaisen suunnittelun kunnioittamisesta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän saakka autopuolue on aina voittanut. Kun autoilu on toiminut pääliikennemuotona, on voitu rakentaa joutavia metroja ja jättää joukkoliikenne 1950-luvun tasolle. Se palvelee edelleen vain matkustamista Helsingin keskustaan ja samalla matka-ajalla kuin 1950-luvulla. Metron miljardeista huolimatta.


Mä en allekirjoita sitä että "autopuolueen" takia pelkästään olisi metro rakennettu Helsinkiin. Helsingissä oli 1950-luvulla reilut 300.000 asukasta ja koko pääkaupunkiseudulla alle 400.000. Nyt Helsingissä on 2 kertaa niin paljon asukkaita ja pk-seudun 4 ydinkaupungissa yhteensä 3 kertainen määrä, ja päälle tulevat vielä kehyskunnat. Miten olisi pk-seudun joukkoliikenne voitu hoitaa sujuvasti nykyisillä asukasmäärillä 1950-luvun aikaisilla ratkaisuilla? Siis niin että bussien ja raitiovaunujen määrää olisi vain lisätty eikä rakennettu ollenkaan maanalaista raideyhteyttä keskustan läpi jota sittemmin alettiin kutsua metroksi, otettu käyttöön kolmihaarainen lähijunasysteemi joka palvelultaan sekin vastaa metroa jne? Kyllä toisaalta 1950-luvunkin Kråkströmin pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat vastaavat aika hyvin nykyisiä metroa, kun se oli koko keskustan osalta suunniteltu rakennettavaksi tunneliin, paitsi että ympyrälinjaa ei vielä ole rakennettu. Se odottaa päätöstä vähän laajennettuna, Jokerin ja Pisaran muodossa. 

"Autopuoluetta" voi syyttä lähinnä sitä että lähiöiden rakentaminen pääsi hajaantunmaan 1960-70 luvulla niin kauas Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Ja sitä että esim Espoossa jonka raja kulkee vain 5-6 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta päättäjät eivät lämmenneet kuin vasta 1990-luvun lopussa raideliikenteelle, kun kaupungissa asui jo 200.000 ihmistä, ja sen tärkeimpiin työpaikkoihin jonne n puolet työntekijöistä tulivat muualta kuin itse Espoosta, pääsi käytännössä vain autolla. 




> Mutta vielä ei ole tahtotila herännyt. Sillä rahaa löytyy vain (metro)tunneleihin ja moottoritieliittymiin. Helsingin tekeillä olevassa yleiskaavassa on oikea suunta, mutta vastustus on kovaa. Ja kiire aloittaa verorahojen haaskaaminen Kivenlahden metroon, Helsingin auvoisella tuella, kertoo karua kieltä todellisesta tahtotilasta ja lainmukaisen suunnittelun kunnioittamisesta.


Millä tavalla Helsinki tukee Kivenlahden metroa? Itse sanoisin että se on seuraus Helsingin hitaasta päätöksenteosta, mutta sitä ei voi "tukemisena" pitää. Helsinki on suunnitellut jo n 15 vuoden ajan raitiotiesiltaa ja uutta lähiötä Laajasaloon, mutta mitään konkreettista ei ole tapahtunut. Espoo näki että samat asukkaat jotka ehkä olisivat muttamassa Laajasaloon jos siellä olisi mitään, voidaan houkutella Suomenojaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Miten olisi pk-seudun joukkoliikenne voitu hoitaa sujuvasti nykyisillä asukasmäärillä 1950-luvun aikaisilla ratkaisuilla? Siis niin että bussien ja raitiovaunujen määrää olisi vain lisätty eikä rakennettu ollenkaan maanalaista raideyhteyttä keskustan läpi jota sittemmin alettiin kutsua metroksi, otettu käyttöön kolmihaarainen lähijunasysteemi joka palvelultaan sekin vastaa metroa jne? Kyllä toisaalta 1950-luvunkin Kråkströmin pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat vastaavat aika hyvin nykyisiä metroa, kun se oli koko keskustan osalta suunniteltu rakennettavaksi tunneliin, paitsi että ympyrälinjaa ei vielä ole rakennettu. Se odottaa päätöstä vähän laajennettuna, Jokerin ja Pisaran muodossa.


Unohdat nyt Stadtbahnin. Vaikka modernin Stadtbahnin käsite syntyikin vasta 1960-luvulla Länsi-Saksassa, niin konsepti on ollut olemassa jo sotien väliseltä ajalta lähtien. Helsingissä varmaan Mäkelänkadun rata hyvänä esimerkkinä. Tai sitten metron huoltoraide Vuosaari - Vuosaaren satama  :Smile:  Vastaavasti Turussa rataosuus päärautatieasemalta satamaan on yllättävän Stadtbahn-tyylinen. Oleellisinta ei tässä nyt minusta ole se, että mennäänkö keskustassa pelkästään maantasossa, sekä maantasossa että tunnelissa vai pelkästään tunnelissa, vaan mitä vaatimuksia käytetty kalusto asettaa radalle ja rataympäristölle. Tarvittava tekniikka muun liikenteen ohjaamiseksi on ollut olemassa jo ainakin niin kauan, kun ensimmäiset releasetinlaitteet on rautateillä olettu käyttöön.

Oleellista on siis se, että Stadtbahn-konseptissa eritasoja olisi käytetty vain siellä, missä se olisi ollut ehdottoman välttämätöntä. Eli maastoesteiden ylityksessä/alituksessa, moottoriteiden yms. risteämisissä ja sitten silloin kun halutaan mennä korttelirakenteen läpi.

Toinen oleellinen asia on sitten se, että nykymetroon ja Länsimetroon käytetyillä rahoilla olisi saatu verkostomaisempaa raideliikennettä juuri tuolla tavalla, että eritasoja käytetään vain siellä missä on pakko. Kehä I:n tasolla poikittaisratoja tekee itseasiassa aika pienellä rahalla, jos ei joudu rakentamaan koko Kehä I:n pituista rataa kerralla. Ja tämän takia Kehä I:n näyttää edulliselta, kun siihen ei ole kerralla jouduttu laittamaan satoja miljoonia euroja.

----------


## petteri

> Tähän saakka autopuolue on aina voittanut. Kun autoilu on toiminut pääliikennemuotona, on voitu rakentaa joutavia metroja ja jättää joukkoliikenne 1950-luvun tasolle. Se palvelee edelleen vain matkustamista Helsingin keskustaan ja samalla matka-ajalla kuin 1950-luvulla. Metron miljardeista huolimatta.


Minusta Helsingin seudulla on harjoitettu varsin menestyksellistä liikennepolitiikkaa, joka on huomioinut sekä joukkoliikenteen että autoilun tarpeita. Joukkoliikenteellä ja autoilulla on molemmilla seudulla nykyään merkittävä rooli.

Toisaalta tällä foorumilla usein esitetty väite, että kaupunkia on rakennettu vain autoilun ehdoilla antaa hyvin vääristyneen kuvan todellisuudesta. Se on helppo havaita jos miettii skenaariota, joka olisi todella rakennettu autoilun ehdoilla, jolloin:

1) Kaupunkiin on rakennettu Smith-Polvismainen moottoritie- ja moottorikatuverkko paljon laajana, niin että se palvelee koko kaupunkia, myös keskusta-aluetta myös rakennuksia purkamalla. Moottoriväyliä on käytössä selvästi enemmän kuin nykyisin Helsingin seudulla.
2) Pääkatuverkkoa on laajasti sujuvoitettu kevyillä eritasoilla ja tunneleilla. Merkittävimmät risteykset ovat eri tasossa.
3) Raitiovaunuliikenne on lakkautettu pois häiritsemästä autoliikennettä.
4) Kaupunkiratoja ja metroa ei ole rakennettu. Henkilöjunaliikenne on lakkautettu ja entisillä keskustan rata-alueilla kulkee moottoriteitä.
5) Bussikaistoja ja liikennevaloetuuksia ei ole. 
6) Joukkoliikennettä on tarjolla harvoilla reiteillä ja suurella osalla seudusta tarjontaa ei ole.
7) Joukkoliikennettä ei subventoida julkisista varoista, ainakaan kovin merkittävästi.
8) Merkittäviä kävelyalueita ei ole ja jalkakäytävät ovat kapeita, jos niitä alueella on.

Tälläinen autoilun ehdoilla - skenaario on aika pitkälti muuten toteutunut USA:ssa, useissa sellaisissa kaupungeissa, jotka 20-50-luvulla olivat Helsingin suuruusluokkaa ja sen jälkeen ovat kasvaneet eri reittiä. 

Esimerkiksi autokaupungiksi muuttumisesta käy vaikka Indianapolis, jossa oli 1920-30-luvulla laaja raitiovaunuverkko ja myös laajasti henkilöjunaliikennettä. Nykyään kaupungissa kulkee vain vähän lähiliikenteen busseja ja kaupunkiin tulee muutama kaukoliikenteen henkilöjunavuoro sekä jonkin verran kaukobusseja. Indianapolis oli 1920-50-luvuilla, kuten nykyään aika samankokoinen kaupunkiseutu kuin Helsinki, joten se käy hyvin esimerkiksi kehityskulusta, joka on rakennettu hyvin pitkälti autoilun ehdoilla. Indianapolisin alueella lähijoukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä on nykyään noin 9 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, kun se Helsingin seudulla on noin 350 miljoonaa. Vertailuna ylläolevaan listaan, Indianapolisin keskustassa on jonkin verran kävelyaluetta ja kaupunki tukee vähän joukkoliikennettä.

Se, että kaikkea ei ole rakennettu joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla ei todellakaan ole sama asia kuin, että kaikki tai lähes kaikki olisi rakennettu autoilun ehdoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Unohdat nyt Stadtbahnin. Vaikka modernin Stadtbahnin käsite syntyikin vasta 1960-luvulla Länsi-Saksassa, niin konsepti on ollut olemassa jo sotien väliseltä ajalta lähtien. Helsingissä varmaan Mäkelänkadun rata hyvänä esimerkkinä. Tai sitten metron huoltoraide Vuosaari - Vuosaaren satama  Vastaavasti Turussa rataosuus päärautatieasemalta satamaan on yllättävän Stadtbahn-tyylinen. Oleellisinta ei tässä nyt minusta ole se, että mennäänkö keskustassa pelkästään maantasossa, sekä maantasossa että tunnelissa vai pelkästään tunnelissa, vaan mitä vaatimuksia käytetty kalusto asettaa radalle ja rataympäristölle. Tarvittava tekniikka muun liikenteen ohjaamiseksi on ollut olemassa jo ainakin niin kauan, kun ensimmäiset releasetinlaitteet on rautateillä olettu käyttöön.
> 
> Oleellista on siis se, että Stadtbahn-konseptissa eritasoja olisi käytetty vain siellä, missä se olisi ollut ehdottoman välttämätöntä. Eli maastoesteiden ylityksessä/alituksessa, moottoriteiden yms. risteämisissä ja sitten silloin kun halutaan mennä korttelirakenteen läpi.


Stadtbahneja pidettiin 1960-luvulla esimetroina, eli ne oli tarkoitus myöhemmin muuttaa raskaaksi tai puoliraskaiksi metroiksi. Näinhän ei kaikkien kohdalla käynytkään. Uudenmallinen matalalattiaraitiovaunutekniikka teki sen turhaksi, mutta sitä tekniikkaa ei 1960-luvulla ollut. Saksan kaupunkien tiiviimpi asutus eli se että lähiöt eivät hajaantuneet 20 km päähän, mahdollisti sen että Stadtbahn palveli tasapuolisesti. Siellä ei myöskään asukkaat protestoi jos raitiotie laitetaan kulkemaan puiston tai viheralueen läpi. Meillä raitiotiet on pakotettu kulkamaan katuympäristössä koska niitä ei haluta muualle. Esimerkkinä Espoon Laajalahti ja Helsingin Kumpula. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:53 ----------




> 1) Kaupunkiin on rakennettu Smith-Polvismainen moottoritie- ja moottorikatuverkko paljon laajana, niin että se palvelee koko kaupunkia, myös keskusta-aluetta myös rakennuksia purkamalla. Moottoriväyliä on käytössä nykyiseen verrattuna ainakin tuplat.
> 2) Pääkatuverkkoa on laajasti sujuvoitettu kevyillä eritasoilla ja tunneleilla. Merkittävimmät risteykset ovat eri tasossa.
> 3) Raitiovaunuliikenne on lakkautettu pois häiritsemästä autoliikennettä.
> 4) Kaupunkiratoja ja metroa ei ole rakennettu. Henkilöjunaliikenne on lakkautettu ja entisillä keskustan rata-alueilla kulkee moottoriteitä.
> 5) Bussikaistoja ja liikennevaloetuuksia ei ole. 
> 6) Joukkoliikennettä on tarjolla harvoilla reiteillä ja suurella osalla seudusta tarjontaa ei ole.
> 7) Joukkoliikennettä ei subventoida julkisista varoista.
> 8) Merkittäviä kävelyalueita ei ole ja jalkakäytävät ovat kapeita, jos niitä alueella on.


Satiirina voisi tätä Pettterin listaa verrata Espoon todellisiin olosuhteisiin. 

Eli:
1) Pitää paikkansa Espoossa
2) Pitää osittain paikkansa
3) Raitiovaunuja ei ole koskaan ollut
4) Ei pidä paikkansa
5) Bussikaistoja on mutta liikennevaloetuuksia ei 
6) Joukkoliikennetarjonta kehäkolmosen sisällä hyvä ja tiheä, ulkopuolella harva ja osalla Espoon aluetta ei ole ollenkaan
7) Ei pidä paikkansa
8) Ei pidä paikkansa

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en allekirjoita sitä että "autopuolueen" takia pelkästään olisi metro rakennettu Helsinkiin.


Ei tämä ole mielipide, josta pitää olla samaa tai eri mieltä. Tämä asia on sanottu aivan selvästi Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirjassa joulukuulta 1955. Metroa päätettiin ryhtyä suunnittelemaan, jotta katutila saadaan autoille.




> Miten olisi pk-seudun joukkoliikenne voitu hoitaa sujuvasti nykyisillä asukasmäärillä 1950-luvun aikaisilla ratkaisuilla? Siis niin että bussien ja raitiovaunujen määrää olisi vain lisätty eikä rakennettu ollenkaan maanalaista raideyhteyttä keskustan läpi jota sittemmin alettiin kutsua metroksi, otettu käyttöön kolmihaarainen lähijunasysteemi joka palvelultaan sekin vastaa metroa jne?


Ratikoilla ja busseilla, kuten Nakkiputka jo kertoi. Kaikki Helsingin seudun henkilöliikenne mahtuu hyvin katuverkolle ratikoihin ja busseihin. Raitiotie- ja bussiverkko toimisi myös luonnostaan tehokkaammin kuin väkisin rakennettu kallis raskasraide. Raskasraide pakottaa kiertämään solmupisteiden kautta, jolloin liikennesuorite ja matka-aika kasvavat samojen lähtö- ja päätepisteiden välillä verrattuna ratikka- ja bussiverkkoon. Asiaa havainnollistaa tämä nettisivu.

Itä-Helsingin metron suosiota selittää juuri tämä. Itä-Helsingistä ei joukkoliikenteellä pääse oikein minnekään muuten kuin ajamalla metrolla ensin keskustaan, vaikka sinne ei olisi mitään asiaa. Esimerkiksi lentokentälle on helpointa matkustaa Sörnäisten kautta, ei suoralla bussilla, vaikka niitä meneekin silloin tällöin.

Jos tätä asetelmaa on vaikea ymmärtää, niin Itä-Helsingissä on sama tilanne, kuin jos Kuusisaaren kautta ajavat kaikki bussilinjat lakkautettaisiin ja Leppävaarastakin pääsisi Helsinkiin vain Lauttasaaren kautta. Kyllä sillä konstilla saisi Matinkylän metroon yllin kyllin porukkaa. Mutta eihän siinä tietenkään mitään järkeä ole.




> Millä tavalla Helsinki tukee Kivenlahden metroa?


Sillä tavalla, että Helsingin akj. Penttilä lupasi muutta Espoon akj:n Loukon kanssa seudun MAL-sopimuksen ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman niin, että yhdessä HSL-kuntien kesken sovittu tulevaisuudessa harkittava Kivenlahden metro siirrettiin HETI-hankkeeksi. Hyvitykseksi Espoo lupasi kannatta Malmin kentän hävittämistä ja Pisaraa.




> Stadtbahneja pidettiin 1960-luvulla esimetroina, eli ne oli tarkoitus myöhemmin muuttaa raskaaksi tai puoliraskaiksi metroiksi. Näinhän ei kaikkien kohdalla käynytkään. Uudenmallinen matalalattiaraitiovaunutekniikka teki sen turhaksi, mutta sitä tekniikkaa ei 1960-luvulla ollut.


Ei se mennyt näin. Stadtbahnien muuttamisesta metroiksi luovuttiin jo 1970-luvun alkaessa, 25 vuotta ennen matalalattiavaunujen aikaa. Konkreettisesti se tapahtui Stadtbahn B -vaunun muodossa. Eli kun metron kalleus ymmärrettiin 1960-luvun lopulla, hylättiin korkealattiainen pitkän jäykän korin A-vaunu. Eli käytännössä metrovaunu kattovirroittimella.




> Saksan kaupunkien tiiviimpi asutus eli se että lähiöt eivät hajaantuneet 20 km päähän, mahdollisti sen että Stadtbahn palveli tasapuolisesti.


Tämäkin on aivan toisin kuin kirjoitat. Stadtbahnit palvelevat pidempiä reittejä kuin Helsingin metro. Stadtbahnilla pääsee monin paikoin kaupungista toiseen, kuten Kölnistä Bonniin tai Düsseldorfista Krefeldiin. Puhumattakaan Karlsruhen seudusta. Uskallan ennustaa, että koskaan ei tulla rakentamaan Helsingin metrotunnelia Porvooseen asti. Mutta suomalaista lähiöhajaannusta metroa paremmin palveleva Stadtbahn voisi hyvinkin ulottua Porvooseen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tämäkin on aivan toisin kuin kirjoitat. Stadtbahnit palvelevat pidempiä reittejä kuin Helsingin metro. Stadtbahnilla pääsee monin paikoin kaupungista toiseen, kuten Kölnistä Bonniin tai Düsseldorfista Krefeldiin.


Toki Kölnistä pääsee Bonniin tai Düsseldorfista Krefeldiin myös Stadtbahnilla. Kölnistä Bonniin (29 km), ainakaan keskustasta keskustaan harva kuitenkaan Stadbahnilla matkustanee, kun välillä kulkee myös nopeahko paikallisjuna. Düsseldorfista Krefeldiin (22 km), joku voi mennä Stadtbahnillakin, vaikka matka kestää 54 minuuttia, kun vaihtoyhteys paikallisjunalla ja S-bahnilla ei myöskään ole paljon nopeampi.

Kunhan Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden metrojatkot valmistuvat Helsingin metro on kyllä kokonaisuudesssan noita reittejä pidempi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:27 ----------




> Ei tämä ole mielipide, josta pitää olla samaa tai eri mieltä. Tämä asia on sanottu aivan selvästi Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirjassa joulukuulta 1955. Metroa päätettiin ryhtyä suunnittelemaan, jotta katutila saadaan autoille.


Onko tämä kenties ainoa perustelu, joka erilaisista metrodokumenteistä löytyy? Kuinka monesta pöytäkirjasta ja dokumentista tuo perustelu löytyy?

Yleensä ottaen riittävästi tonkimalla on toki eri dokumenteista löydettävissä mitä ihmeellisimpiä perusteluita, suuntaan sun toiseen. Lisäksi on huomattava, että metrosta päätettiin vuonna 1969,  14 vuotta tuon pöytäkirjan jälkeen. Ei kai vaan vuodelta 1955 sattunut löytymään sopivasti omaa mielipidettä tukeva pöytäkirja, jota nyt sitten voi esittää suurena totuutena?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Stadtbahneja pidettiin 1960-luvulla esimetroina, eli ne oli tarkoitus myöhemmin muuttaa raskaaksi tai puoliraskaiksi metroiksi. Näinhän ei kaikkien kohdalla käynytkään. Uudenmallinen matalalattiaraitiovaunutekniikka teki sen turhaksi, mutta sitä tekniikkaa ei 1960-luvulla ollut.


Niin pidettiinkin, mutta tällä ei ole kauheasti tekemistä sen kanssa, että mihin katukäyttöön sopiva kalusto pystyy ja ei pysty. Edes matalalattiaisuus ei ole raitiotiejärjestelmälle aivan välttämätön ominaisuus, mistä Stuttgartin järjestelmä on hyvä esimerkki.




> Saksan kaupunkien tiiviimpi asutus eli se että lähiöt eivät hajaantuneet 20 km päähän, mahdollisti sen että Stadtbahn palveli tasapuolisesti.


Mitäs tekemistä etäisyydellä on järjestelmän nimen kanssa? Stadtbahn-vaunujen huippunopeus ei ainakaan olisi ongelma vs. Helsingin nykymetro. Kapasiteettiakin löytyy 75 metrin junilla ihan riittävästi.




> Siellä ei myöskään asukkaat protestoi jos raitiotie laitetaan kulkemaan puiston tai viheralueen läpi. Meillä raitiotiet on pakotettu kulkamaan katuympäristössä koska niitä ei haluta muualle. Esimerkkinä Espoon Laajalahti ja Helsingin Kumpula.


Eivät protestoisi täälläkään, jos Helsingin kaupungin ja HKL:n johto olisi viime vuosikymmeninä hoitanut asiat fiksusti ja täällä olisi monissa paikoissa esimerkkejä hiljaisesta ja esteettisestä raitiotiestä. Laajalahdessa mielikuvat menivät faktojen yli, mutta olkoot sitten ilman raitiotietä. Lopputulos (l. linjaus Otaniemen kautta) on myös seudun liikennejärjestelmän kannalta loppujen lopuksi parempi.

Tapaus Vallilanlaakso taas oli ihan Helsingin kaupungin ja HKL:n johdon omaa tyhmyyttä, kun rupesivat väkisin kaivamaan verta nenästään ajamalla väkisin bussikatua sinne Vallilanlaaksoon. 2000-luvun alussa esillä olleesta Pietari Kalmin kadun jatkeen tapauksesta olisi luultu oppineen jotain...

Bussikadun perustelutkin ontuivat, kun siihen asti heilurilinjat tai edes diagonaalilinjat säteittäisväyliltä Pasilaan olivat olleet suunnilleen kerettiläisiä, mutta nyt kun olisi ollut ns. tuhannen taalan paikka rakentaa oikeasti nopeaa (ja hiljaista ja esteettistä) raitiotietä sekä Kalasatamasta että Viikin suunnalta Pasilaan, niin sekin piti sitten mokata puupäisyydellä.

P.S. Musta Rainer tuntuu, että sulla on taas liikaa lukkiutunut ajattelu järjestelmän nimeen (Stadtbahn = esimetro, joka piti aikaa myöten rakentaa täysmetroksi) sen sijaan, että keskittyisit kaluston teknisiin ominaisuuksiin ja pohtisit niitä mahdollisuuksia, mitä kalusto mahdollistaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei tämä ole mielipide, josta pitää olla samaa tai eri mieltä. Tämä asia on sanottu aivan selvästi Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirjassa joulukuulta 1955. Metroa päätettiin ryhtyä suunnittelemaan, jotta katutila saadaan autoille.


No joskus 60 vuotta sitten toimittiin kaikissa teollisuusmaissa noin. Osassa lopetettiin raitiotiet mutta meillä se vahinko pääsi tapahtumaan vain Turussa. 




> Itä-Helsingin metron suosiota selittää juuri tämä. Itä-Helsingistä ei joukkoliikenteellä pääse oikein minnekään muuten kuin ajamalla metrolla ensin keskustaan, vaikka sinne ei olisi mitään asiaa. Esimerkiksi lentokentälle on helpointa matkustaa Sörnäisten kautta, ei suoralla bussilla, vaikka niitä meneekin silloin tällöin.


Kyllä Jokeri tarjoa ihan kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon keskustan kautta kulkemiselle pohjois- ja länsi-Helsinkiin. 




> Sillä tavalla, että Helsingin akj. Penttilä lupasi muutta Espoon akj:n Loukon kanssa seudun MAL-sopimuksen ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman niin, että yhdessä HSL-kuntien kesken sovittu tulevaisuudessa harkittava Kivenlahden metro siirrettiin HETI-hankkeeksi. Hyvitykseksi Espoo lupasi kannatta Malmin kentän hävittämistä ja Pisaraa.


Siis rahallista tukeako?




> Ei se mennyt näin. Stadtbahnien muuttamisesta metroiksi luovuttiin jo 1970-luvun alkaessa, 25 vuotta ennen matalalattiavaunujen aikaa. Konkreettisesti se tapahtui Stadtbahn B -vaunun muodossa. Eli kun metron kalleus ymmärrettiin 1960-luvun lopulla, hylättiin korkealattiainen pitkän jäykän korin A-vaunu. Eli käytännössä metrovaunu kattovirroittimella.


Mitä nyt lähinnä trakoitin oli että esimetrot rakennettiin alun perin niin leveiksi että ajettaisiin raskailla metrojunilla. Osassa levennettiin raideleveys, pidennettiin laitureita  vaikka silti otettiin käyttöön kevyempi junatyyppi, tai olisi 1990-luvulla olisi voitu. Sitä ei 60-luvulla osattu aavistaa mihin tekniikka kehittyy. Karslruhe ei ole Stadbahn vaan Tram-Train, mutta sellaisiakaan ei ollut 60-luvulla. Helsingistä Porvooseen toivoisin ensisijaisest tavallista rautatietä ja kalustona lähijunaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eivät protestoisi täälläkään, jos Helsingin kaupungin ja HKL:n johto olisi viime vuosikymmeninä hoitanut asiat fiksusti ja täällä olisi monissa paikoissa esimerkkejä hiljaisesta ja esteettisestä raitiotiestä.


Ei se auta koska ihmiset eivät halua raitiotietä takapihoilleen. Eivät he tosin halua mitään muutakaan liikennetä.



> Bussikadun perustelutkin ontuivat, kun siihen asti heilurilinjat tai edes diagonaalilinjat säteittäisväyliltä Pasilaan olivat olleet suunnilleen kerettiläisiä, mutta nyt kun olisi ollut ns. tuhannen taalan paikka rakentaa oikeasti nopeaa (ja hiljaista ja esteettistä) raitiotietä sekä Kalasatamasta että Viikin suunnalta Pasilaan, niin sekin piti sitten mokata puupäisyydellä.


Niin, osaatko sanoa miksi ei esim satamaradan vanhaa pengertä pitkin ei voitu rakentaa raitiotietä Pasilasta Kumpulaan? Ilmeisesti siirtolapuutarhan asukkaiden melikuvissa raitiovaunu häiritsee enemmän kuin tavarajunat jotka radalla ennen kulkivat. Ihmiset ajattelevat myös että sellaisen raitiotien on oltava aidattu, ja se aitaus estää liikkumista puístossa ml koirien ulkoiluttamisen.  Koiranomistajien takia moni tärkeäkin rakennushanke on kaadettu, uskokaa pois. Te ette uskoisi jos kertoisin paljonko koiria Suomessa on nykyään?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Jokeri tarjoa ihan kilpailukykyisen vaihtoehdon keskustan kautta kulkemiselle pohjois- ja länsi-Helsinkiin.


Enpä tiedä. Esimerkiksi Siltamäkeen on Itä-Helsingistä yhtä pitkä matka kuin Kaivokadulle. Tikkurilaan sama matka kuin Haagaan. Haagaan voi ottaa Itäkeskuksesta 550:n, mutta Siltamäen tai Tikkurilan suunnalle Reittiopaskin tarjoaa Kehä1:tä ajavia busseja. Kaivokadulle pääsee puolessa tunnissa, muualle tunnissa




> Siis rahallista tukeako?


Helsinki tukee Espoon metroa kyllä rahallisesti maksamalla vaunut ja varikon. Mutta olennaista on, että Louko ei onnistunut saamaan valtion rahaa Kivenlahden metrolle ilman sitä, että Helsinki suostui Espoon takuumieheksi valtion suuntaan. MAL-aiesopimuksen muuttamiskuvioon tarvittiin Helsinki mukaan, ja tämä muuttaminen oli valtion puolelta muodollinen ehto sille, että Espoo sai valtiolta 240 M.




> Mitä nyt lähinnä trakoitin oli että esimetrot rakennettiin alun perin niin leveiksi että ajettaisiin raskailla metrojunilla. Osassa levennettiin raideleveys, pidennettiin laitureita  vaikka silti otettiin käyttöön kevyempi junatyyppi, tai olisi 1990-luvulla olisi voitu. Sitä ei 60-luvulla osattu aavistaa mihin tekniikka kehittyy. Karslruhe ei ole Stadbahn vaan Tram-Train, mutta sellaisiakaan ei ollut 60-luvulla. Helsingistä Porvooseen toivoisin ensisijaisest tavallista rautatietä ja kalustona lähijunaa.


Stadtbahnin määrittelyn mukaan vaunun leveys on 2650 mm. Se on yleinen metrojen ja U-Bahninen kaluston leveys Euroopassa, mutta myös raitioiteiden suurin leveys. Kaluston leveydellä tai muutaman tunneliaseman pituudella ei muuteta sitä tosiasiaa, että ajatus Stadtbahnista esimetrona Ruhrin alueella hylättiin jo 1973. 19 metriä pitkiä metrovaunuja hankki Stadtbahnilleen vain Stuttgart  ja vasta 1985.

Frankfurtissa (am Main) sama asia oli ymmärretty jo 1960-luvulla. Frankfurtin U-Bahn aloitti 1968  vuotta ennen Helsingin raskasmetropäätöstä. Mutta päätös raitiotien kanssa yhteensopivasta U-Bahnista tehtiin jo 1961. Vaikka nimitys oli U-Bahn, siis ei Stadtbahn, ei ollut tarkoitus tehdä esimetroa vaan katuverkkoon soveltuva ilmajohtovirrotteinen järjestelmä, jossa laiturit ovat lattian tasolla. Viime mainittu tarkoitti tuolloin, siis 1960-luvulla, korkeita laitureita, koska matalalattiakalustoon oli aikaa vielä 35 vuotta. Mutta asiallisesti, Frankfurtissa suunniteltiin ja tehtiin juuri se, mihin Ruhrin alueella päädyttiin sen jälkeen, kun ajatus esimetrosta oli todettu huonoksi ja hylätty.

Esimetro-ajatuksen hylkääminen ei johtunut tekniikan kehityksestä, vaan siitä, että täysin eristetyn ja katuverkkoon sopimattoman metron rakentaminen keskustojen tunneleita pidemmälle ei ollut millään tavalla järkevää. Eikä tekniikan kehitys 1970-luvun jälkeen ole muuttanut tätä asiaa, eikä muuta edelleenkään. Sitä ei muuta edes automaattimetro, ei myöskään Espoon johdon kiukuttelu siitä, että vaikutusarvioinnin tulos on väärä, kun se ei ole sitä, mitä he haluaisivat sen olevan. Vakutusarvioinnin tulos siis on, ettei raskas tunnellimetro ole edes yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava.

Frankfurtissa on nyt kolme järjestelmää: raitiotie (2400 mm leveä kalusto ja 320 mm:n laiturikorkus), pikaraitiotie (U-Bahn, 2650 mm leveä kalusto ja 800870 mm laiturikorkeus) sekä rautatieverkkoa käyttävä S-Bahn (3020 mm leveä kalusto). Raitiotie- ja pikaraitiotieverkot ovat ratapituudeltaan yhtä laajat, kumpikin runsas 60 km. Pikaraitiotien keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on 750 metriä, ratikalla 500 metriä. Pikaraitiotiellä on 27 tunneliasemaa ja 59 pinta-asema.

Pikaraitiotie kulkee maantasossa ja sillä on tasoristeyksiä. Silti linjanopeudet ovat samaa kuin meillä tunneli- ja eritasometrossa. Kustannukset kuitenkin noin kymmenesosan luokkaa Espoon metrosta  ja metroa paremmalla palvelutasolla.




> Niin, osaatko sanoa miksi ei esim satamaradan vanhaa pengertä pitkin ei voitu rakentaa raitiotietä Pasilasta Kumpulaan?


Johan Nakkiputka sen sanoi. Kaupunki ei esittänyt kumpulanlaaksoon raitiotietä, vaan bussikauta. Asukkaat vastustivat busseja. Asukkaat kannattivat ratikkaa. Minullakin on tuossa niskani takana kirjahyllyssä leluratikka, jonka kyljessä lukee: Autoton kaupunkipuisto. YIMBYratikka. Näitä jaettiin valtuustoryhmille muutama vuosi sitten, kun bussikatua käsiteltiin valtuustossa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enpä tiedä. Esimerkiksi Siltamäkeen on Itä-Helsingistä yhtä pitkä matka kuin Kaivokadulle. Tikkurilaan sama matka kuin Haagaan. Haagaan voi ottaa Itäkeskuksesta 550:n, mutta Siltamäen tai Tikkurilan suunnalle Reittiopaskin tarjoaa Kehä1:tä ajavia busseja. Kaivokadulle pääsee puolessa tunnissa, muualle tunnissa


Jos olisit menossa Tikkurilaan niin sinun kannattaa mennä 550:llä Oulunkylän ja sieltä junalla. 

Kysyit edellisessä viestissäsi että miksi on niin hankala mennä lentokentälle muualta kuin keskustasta? 
Sitä minäkin olen ihmetellyt. Meiltä Espoosta on surkeat yhteydet, bussit menee n kerran tunnissa ja kiertävät kaiken maailman teollisuusalueiden kautta ja matka kestää yli tunnin. Autolla kestää 30 minuuttia. Aikaisin aamulla eikä klo 19:00 jälkeen ei mene yhtään bussia. 
Mulla on sellainen aavistus että taksiliikennöitsijät ovat sopineert HSL:n kanssa että busseja lentokentälle ei ajettaisi liikaa etteivät ne vie takselita asiakkaita. Vastapalveluksena taksit eivät urputa sitten HSL:n Kutsuplussasta. 

No kehärata tulee muuttamaan tilannetta sinä mielessä että junalla pääsee kentälle aika monesta paikasta. Ja vaikka ensin joutuisi menemöän jollain bussilla juna-asemalle niin onhan se silti nopeampaa kuin keskustan kautta meno.




> Helsinki tukee Espoon metroa kyllä rahallisesti maksamalla vaunut ja varikon. Mutta olennaista on, että Louko ei onnistunut saamaan valtion rahaa Kivenlahden metrolle ilman sitä, että Helsinki suostui Espoon takuumieheksi valtion suuntaan. MAL-aiesopimuksen muuttamiskuvioon tarvittiin Helsinki mukaan, ja tämä muuttaminen oli valtion puolelta muodollinen ehto sille, että Espoo sai valtiolta 240 M.


Espooseen tulee kanssa oma varikko, tosin vähän pienempi mutta kumminkin. Se mitä Espoo on "luvannut" Helsingille tukea jotain, ja päinvastoin kestää tasan seuraaviin eduskuntavaaleihin. Seuraava hallitus voi repiä kaikki edellisen hallituksen lupaukset. 




> Esimetro-ajatuksen hylkääminen ei johtunut tekniikan kehityksestä, vaan siitä, että täysin eristetyn ja katuverkkoon sopimattoman metron rakentaminen keskustojen tunneleita pidemmälle ei ollut millään tavalla järkevää. Eikä tekniikan kehitys 1970-luvun jälkeen ole muuttanut tätä asiaa, eikä muuta edelleenkään. Sitä ei muuta edes automaattimetro, ei myöskään Espoon johdon kiukuttelu siitä, että vaikutusarvioinnin tulos on väärä, kun se ei ole sitä, mitä he haluaisivat sen olevan. Vakutusarvioinnin tulos siis on, ettei raskas tunnellimetro ole edes yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava.


Palataksemme tämän aiheen otsikkoon: Jos Helsingissä olisi alettu jostain syystä rakentamaan metroa 10-15 vuotta aikaisemin kuin todellisuudessa aloitettiin, olisi 1. vaihe  luultavasti ollut jonkinlainen esimetro. Ensin olisi siis ajettu raitiovanuilla jonnekin Itä-Helsinkiin. Sitten olisi nille kaivettu tunnelia Sörnäisistä Kamppiin tai Ruoholahteen. Sitten olisi hankittu isompaa kalustoa kuin mitä raitiovaunut ovat, levennetty raideleveyttä eli toimittu suurin piirtein samalla tavalla kuin Stuttgartissa. No miten lopputulos eroaisi nykytilanteesta? Ei oikeastaan kovin paljon. Ja mitä sellaisella metron rakentamisella 3 vaiheessa 1 vaiheen sijaan olisi voitettu? Kun 1. metrolinja olisi ollut valmis olisi ollut yhtä vaikaeaa jatkaa sitä Espooseen tai rakentaa 2. linjaa Töölön läpi keskustasta pohhoiseen kuin mitä nyt on. Espoo suhtautui kielteisesti kaikkeen raideliikenteeseen aina 1990-luvulle asti. Töölön läpi olisi mahdollista rakentaa "Stadtbahn" vaikka heti, mutta sitä ei tehdä. 




> Johan Nakkiputka sen sanoi. Kaupunki ei esittänyt kumpulanlaaksoon raitiotietä, vaan bussikauta. Asukkaat vastustivat busseja. Asukkaat kannattivat ratikkaa. Minullakin on tuossa niskani takana kirjahyllyssä leluratikka, jonka kyljessä lukee: Autoton kaupunkipuisto. YIMBYratikka. Näitä jaettiin valtuustoryhmille muutama vuosi sitten, kun bussikatua käsiteltiin valtuustossa.


Miksi kaupunki ei halunnut rakentaa raitiotietä Kumpulaan, mitkä olivat ne todelliset esteet? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Kysyit edellisessä viestissäsi että miksi on niin hankala mennä lentokentälle muualta kuin keskustasta? 
> Sitä minäkin olen ihmetellyt. Meiltä Espoosta on surkeat yhteydet, bussit menee n kerran tunnissa ja kiertävät kaiken maailman teollisuusalueiden kautta ja matka kestää yli tunnin. Autolla kestää 30 minuuttia. Aikaisin aamulla eikä klo 19:00 jälkeen ei mene yhtään bussia. 
> Mulla on sellainen aavistus että taksiliikennöitsijät ovat sopineert HSL:n kanssa että busseja lentokentälle ei ajettaisi liikaa etteivät ne vie takselita asiakkaita. Vastapalveluksena taksit eivät urputa sitten HSL:n Kutsuplussasta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Minä puolestani veikkaan, että kysyntä lähiöiden suorille lentokenttäbusseille olisi olemattoman pientä, kun 615:kin ajaa suurimman osan päivästä varsin tyhjänä. Merkittävin syy vähäiseen kysyntään lienee se, että matkustajavirrat hajautuvat niin ohuiksi, ettei niitä yksinkertaisesti ole mahdollista palvella kattavasti joukkoliikenteellä. Useimmilla HSL:n lentokenttälinjoilla matkustajia nousee lentoterminaalien pysäkeiltä hyvin vähän ja ne vähätkin ovat kai lähinnä työmatkalaisia. Kehärata toivottavasti houkuttelee joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi myös lentomatkustajia.

----------


## hana

> Minä puolestani veikkaan, että kysyntä lähiöiden suorille lentokenttäbusseille olisi olemattoman pientä, kun 615:kin ajaa suurimman osan päivästä varsin tyhjänä. Merkittävin syy vähäiseen kysyntään lienee se, että matkustajavirrat hajautuvat niin ohuiksi, ettei niitä yksinkertaisesti ole mahdollista palvella kattavasti joukkoliikenteellä. Useimmilla HSL:n lentokenttälinjoilla matkustajia nousee lentoterminaalien pysäkeiltä hyvin vähän ja ne vähätkin ovat kai lähinnä työmatkalaisia. Kehärata toivottavasti houkuttelee joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi myös lentomatkustajia.


Kyllä V61:llä ja 615:sta kulkee aika paljon lentomatkustajia vai ovatkohan omat havaintoni vain sattuneet ruuhkaisiin vuoroihin. Toki näillä linjoilla kulkee myös paljon matkustajia töihin ja mm. Jumboon/Flamingoon.

----------


## j-lu

Ehkä 615:llä on hiljaisiakin aikoja, mutta toisaalta sitten sitä toistakin ääripäätä on melko säännöllisesti. Täysimmät bussit, joissa olen matkustanut, ovat olleet nimenomaan 615:a. Kuljettaja ei kehtaa jättää ihmisiä pysäkille, kun niillä on lento, johon pitää ehtiä. Siellä sitä sitten istutaan sylikkäin ja käytävillä ei mahdu kaatua. Eipä siinä mitään, kun käytännössä kaikki jäävät samalla pysäkillä pois.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Palataksemme tämän aiheen otsikkoon: Jos Helsingissä olisi alettu jostain syystä rakentamaan metroa 10-15 vuotta aikaisemin kuin todellisuudessa aloitettiin, olisi 1. vaihe  luultavasti ollut jonkinlainen esimetro. Ensin olisi siis ajettu raitiovanuilla jonnekin Itä-Helsinkiin. Sitten olisi nille kaivettu tunnelia Sörnäisistä Kamppiin tai Ruoholahteen. Sitten olisi hankittu isompaa kalustoa kuin mitä raitiovaunut ovat, levennetty raideleveyttä eli toimittu suurin piirtein samalla tavalla kuin Stuttgartissa. No miten lopputulos eroaisi nykytilanteesta?


Ainakin niin, että metro luultavasti kulkisi Sörnäisten rannasta, mahdollisesti sillalla tai penkereellä, jossa olisi Siilitien metroaseman kaltaisten asemien (Suvilahti ja Lintulahti) ympärille rakennettu täyttömaalle kokonainen kaupunginosa, plus ainakin Hanasaari ja nykyistä isompi Merihaka. Tunneli olisi idästä tullessa varmaan alkanut vasta Merihaan kieppeillä ja se, samoin kuin Hakaniemen torin alle tullut asema, olisi voitu rakentaa cut-and-coverina savi- ja täyttömaahan, Kluuvissa ja Kaivokadulla suo- ja savimaahan. Pitkänsillan vireen tai alle olisi asennettu upotettava betonitunneli, joka olisi ostettu tietenkin Ruotsista, jossa sellaisia oli jo tehty 50-luvulla. Vasta jossain Narinkkatorin aseman (Linja-autoasema) jälkeen olisi alkanut asematon kalliotunneli, ja Kampin alitettua metro olisi taas palannut pintaan Lapinlahden puistikon aseman jälkeen, ja jatkanut tietenkin Porkkalankadun sillan tilalla kohti Lauttasaarta.

Näin siis, jos - kuten siihen aikaan oli kaikkialla tapana - ratikkaradasta olisi päätetty rakentaa metromainen. Mahdollisesti sitä oltaisiin ajettu kahden tai kolmen vaunun junana eikä siitä välttämättä koskaan olisi tullut varsinaista metroa tunnelista huolimatta, vaan se muistuttaisi itäeurooppalaista Tatra-junalla ajettavaa raitiotietä tai Lidingöbanania, mutta neljällä tunneliasemalla, eli kuten Tukholman Enskedebanan Slussenilta etelään 30- ja 40-luvuilla. Jos raha- tai muista syistä kalustoa ei olisi uusittu raskaammalla eikä rakenteellisia muutoksia tehty, 90-luvun lopulla tai 2000-luvun alussa se olisi modernisoitu, ja viimeistään silloin Suvilahdesta olisi tehty maanpäällinen, Teollisuuskadun reunassa kulkeva, haara Pasilaan ja sieltä eteen päin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi kaupunki ei halunnut rakentaa raitiotietä Kumpulaan, mitkä olivat ne todelliset esteet?


Nii-in. Kun sen tietäisi. Miksi kaupunki ei halua rakentaa raitiotietä Topeliukselle, Munkkivuoreen, Laajasaloon, Oulunkylään, Haagaan, Ullanlinnaan, ihan minne vaan? Mitkä ovat ne todelliset esteet, joihin hankkeet aina pysähtyvät?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nii-in. Kun sen tietäisi. Miksi kaupunki ei halua rakentaa raitiotietä Topeliukselle, Munkkivuoreen, Laajasaloon, Oulunkylään, Haagaan, Ullanlinnaan, ihan minne vaan? Mitkä ovat ne todelliset esteet, joihin hankkeet aina pysähtyvät?


Tästä Kumpulasta kysyn juuri siksi että se olisi poikennut muista koska olisi kulkenut aika pitkälti muualla kuin katuja pitkin. Onko syy jossain lainsäädännössä, onko Suomessa joku laki joka pakottaa raitiotiet nimenomaan kaduille, autojen sekaan, vai tuleeko se "kalliimmaksi"? Onko se niin että jos raitiotie rakennetaan katuun, sen maksaa suurmmalti osin joku muu kuin HKL, jolloin se tulee "halvemmaksi" mutta jos se rakennetaan puistoon tms sen joutuu HKL kokonaan malsamaan itse, jolloin se ei enää "kannata"?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Onko syy jossain lainsäädännössä, onko Suomessa joku laki joka pakottaa raitiotiet nimenomaan kaduille, autojen sekaan, vai tuleeko se "kalliimmaksi"?


Ei. Raitiotie voi olla katu tai rautatie kumpi nyt on halvempi. Näiden välillä voi myös vaihtaa miten lystää, esim. rautatie puistossa, tien keskellä ja tasoristeyksissä, katu kun ajellaan hiljaista sivukatua pitkin sekaliikenteessä.




> Onko se niin että jos raitiotie rakennetaan katuun, sen maksaa suurmmalti osin joku muu kuin HKL, jolloin se tulee "halvemmaksi" mutta jos se rakennetaan puistoon tms sen joutuu HKL kokonaan malsamaan itse, jolloin se ei enää "kannata"?


Ei. Raitiotien maksaa HKL. Kadut muualla kuin raitiotiellä maksaa HKR. Raitiotie ilman katua on halvempi kuin raitiotie kadun kanssa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Miksi kaupunki ei halunnut rakentaa raitiotietä Kumpulaan, mitkä olivat ne todelliset esteet?


Mä luulen, että Vallilanlaakson radan haasteena on se, että moni ei osaa nähdä siitä välittömiä hyötyjä nykylinjastolla. Suoraan nykylinjastolla ja nykyisellä rataverkolla sillä ei ehkä olekaan, mutta jo Länsi-Pasilan oikaisun rakentaminen mahdollistaisi seiskojen ympyrän katkaisemisen ja uudelleenjärjestelyn Pasilassa niin, että Mannerheimintien suunnasta ajettaisiin Pasilan läpi Vallilanlaaksoon ja edelleen Arabianrantaan. Samalla kasin voisi joko siirtää takaisin Paavalinkirkolle, tai viedä Koskelan hallille (vaatisi hieman ratarakentamista). Mäkelänkadun suunnalta tuleva seiska jäisi Pasilan asemalle. Viikin radan myötä Vallilanlaakson radan hyödyt uskoakseni ns. räjähtäisivät näkyville.

Musta Helsingissä on (ollut) ongelma se, ettei pienenkään epävarmuuden vallitessa uskalleta tehdä valintoja ja lähteä toteuttamaan strategisia kehitysprojekteja. Erityisesti kun virallinen totuus on vuosikymmenet ollut se, että raitioliikenne on "kallista ja hidasta". Johon taas on myötävaikuttanut kyvyttömyys ymmärtää tilastoja... Ehkä kyse on näkemyksen puutteesta, en osaa sanoa. Tai sitten tässä kaupungissa tosiaan on raitioteiden vastainen salaliitto  :Razz:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Millaiset turvajärjestelyt puistoon tai metsään rakennettu raitiotie vaatisi, olettaen että nopeus olisi suurimmillaan 70 km/h (mutta enimmäksen 50)?
Vaatisiko se aitauksen? Luulen että asukasvastarinta tällaisia kohtaan johtuu siitä että sellainen raitiotie katkaisisi tutut kävelyreitit ja se olisi turvallisuusriski esim lapsille tai muille "erityisryhmille". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Millaiset turvajärjestelyt puistoon tai metsään rakennettu raitiotie vaatisi, olettaen että nopeus olisi suurimmillaan 70 km/h (mutta enimmäksen 50)?
> Vaatisiko se aitauksen? Luulen että asukasvastarinta tällaisia kohtaan johtuu siitä että sellainen raitiotie katkaisisi tutut kävelyreitit ja se olisi turvallisuusriski esim lapsille tai muille "erityisryhmille".


Suomen lainsäädännössä ei tällä hetkellä ole määräyksiä tuon suhteen raitioteiden osalta. Rautateidenkin osalta en ole onnistunut löytämään mitään tarkkoja määräyksiä, ainoastaan melko yleisluontoisia ohjeita koskien asema-alueita ja kallioleikkauksia.

Toisaalta, eipä noita pääkatuja ja -teitäkään ole yleensä aidattu kaupunkialueilla.

----------


## Huppu

> Kysyit edellisessä viestissäsi että miksi on niin hankala mennä lentokentälle muualta kuin keskustasta? 
> Sitä minäkin olen ihmetellyt. Meiltä Espoosta on surkeat yhteydet, bussit menee n kerran tunnissa ja kiertävät kaiken maailman teollisuusalueiden kautta ja matka kestää yli tunnin. Autolla kestää 30 minuuttia. Aikaisin aamulla eikä klo 19:00 jälkeen ei mene yhtään bussia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Bussi 540 liikennöi myös klo 19 jälkeen Espooseen. Syy miksi busseja ei mene tiheämmin/ enemmän reittejä johtuu että matkustajat käyttävät matkatavaran, matka-ajan lentokentällä ja lentokoneesta tulevan uupumuksen (palatessa haluaa heti kotiin) takseja. Matkustajavirrat ovat ohuet. Kehärata kuitenkin tuo yhteyksiä monesta paikasta lentokentällä joten varsinkin pää- ja rantaradan varesta taksin käyttö lentokentällä vähenee.





> Mulla on sellainen aavistus että taksiliikennöitsijät ovat sopineert HSL:n kanssa että busseja lentokentälle ei ajettaisi liikaa etteivät ne vie takselita asiakkaita. Vastapalveluksena taksit eivät urputa sitten HSL:n Kutsuplussasta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kutsuplussalla ei ole asian kanssa mitään tekemistä sillä se on aloittanut vasta vuonna 2013, kun lentokenttä on ollut Seutulassa jo yli 60 vuotta. Kunnilla ei ole tällähetkellä rahaa suurentaa kutsuplussan liikennöintialuetta Vantaalle ja Espooseen nykyistä enempää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomen lainsäädännössä ei tällä hetkellä ole määräyksiä tuon suhteen raitioteiden osalta. Rautateidenkin osalta en ole onnistunut löytämään mitään tarkkoja määräyksiä, ainoastaan melko yleisluontoisia ohjeita koskien asema-alueita ja kallioleikkauksia.
> 
> Toisaalta, eipä noita pääkatuja ja -teitäkään ole yleensä aidattu kaupunkialueilla.


Kyllä monet tiet joilla ajetaan 60 km/h tai nopeammin ovat aidattu taajama-alueen sisällä. Vain kohdissa joissa tie kulkee jollain sillalla että jalkakäytävä / kevyen liikenteen väylä on tiessä kiinni, kuten Kulosaaren sillta ja Vihdintie kohdassa jossa se ylittää rantaradan, on jätetty aita pois. Mutta jos kevyen liikenteen väylän ja tien välillä on rakoa, on yleensä leveä oja tai "peltiaita". 

Rautatiet ovat kanssa nykyisin kaikkialla Helsingin alueella aidattu. Poikkeuksena olivat satamaradat mutta niillä ajettiin korkeimmillaan n 50 km/h mutta silti niillä sattui yliajoja ja pidettiin vaarallisina. Koska tiedettiin että ne tullan purkamaan pois, jätettiin ne aitaamatta. 

Mulla on sellainen käsitys että raitiotien rakentaminen metsään tai puistoon ei olisi läpihuutojuttu meillä, ja siksi niitä ei ole rakennettu. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:54 ----------




> Bussi 540 liikennöi myös klo 19 jälkeen Espooseen. Syy miksi busseja ei mene tiheämmin/ enemmän reittejä johtuu että matkustajat käyttävät matkatavaran, matka-ajan lentokentällä ja lentokoneesta tulevan uupumuksen (palatessa haluaa heti kotiin) takseja. Matkustajavirrat ovat ohuet. Kehärata kuitenkin tuo yhteyksiä monesta paikasta lentokentällä joten varsinkin pää- ja rantaradan varesta taksin käyttö lentokentällä vähenee.


Toivottavasti. 

Pikalinja 540:n vuoroväli Espoosta kentälle on iltaisin 2 tuntia. Hidaslinja 535 taas lopetta liikennöinnin klo 19. Sellaisilla ei tee yhtään mitään. Joka tapauksessa Anteron ei kannata olla kateellinen siitä että "muualta" päääsisi lentokentälle paremmin kuin sieltä mistä hän itse asuu. Ei vain pääse. Kuitenkin satamista tullaan ahkerasti kotiin asti julkisilla, joten kyllä paremmille  lentokenttäyhteyksille olisi kysyntää. 




> Kutsuplussalla ei ole asian kanssa mitään tekemistä sillä se on aloittanut vasta vuonna 2013, kun lentokenttä on ollut Seutulassa jo yli 60 vuotta. Kunnilla ei ole tällähetkellä rahaa suurentaa kutsuplussan liikennöintialuetta Vantaalle ja Espooseen nykyistä enempää.


Kutsuplus ei mene lentokentälle mutta se vie asiakkaita takseilta muilla reiteillä. Kysyin yhdeltä taksikuskilta mitä mieltä hän on Kutsuplussasta mutta sain vain ympäripyöreitä vastauksia. Sanoi että voisi jopa mennä sinne itse töihin!

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kyllä monet tiet joilla ajetaan 60 km/h tai nopeammin ovat aidattu taajama-alueen sisällä. Vain kohdissa joissa tie kulkee jollain sillalla että jalkakäytävä / kevyen liikenteen väylä on tiessä kiinni, kuten Kulosaaren sillta ja Vihdintie kohdassa jossa se ylittää rantaradan, on jätetty aita pois. Mutta jos kevyen liikenteen väylän ja tien välillä on rakoa, on yleensä leveä oja tai "peltiaita". 
> 
> Rautatiet ovat kanssa nykyisin kaikkialla Helsingin alueella aidattu.


Kyllä seudulta esimerkkejä löytyy useampi, missä tuolla 60 km/h rajoituksella varustettua tietä ei ole aidattu: Esimerkiksi Merituulentie Espoossa: http://goo.gl/maps/7BKXY , Kehä I Espoossa: http://goo.gl/maps/bs51c , Hämeenlinnanväylä Vantaalla: http://goo.gl/maps/4aWiP tai Käskynhaltijantie Helsingissä: http://goo.gl/maps/vVUMB .

Rautatiealueet on tosiaan aidattu seudulla nykyään tehokkaasti, viimeseksi esim. Kauniaisten ratapihan ja liityntäparkin väli aidattiin.

Oleellista on tässä nyt se, että määräyksiä (l. mustaa valkoisella) siitä, että missä olosuhteissa nuo on aidattava ei ole. Tai ainakaan mun tiedossa sellaista ei ole. Suojatiethän ovat sallittuja, jos tien nopeusrajoitus on max. 70 km/h ja rautatiellä tasoristeykset taas jos raiteen nopeusrajoitus on 140 km/h. Se miten sitten käytännössä menetellään ja on menetelty on eri asia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä seudulta esimerkkejä löytyy useampi[...]


Hyvä esimerkki on tämä, jossa on vielä jäljellä pätkä ilman mitään pengerrettä, ojaa, nurmikkoa  tai muuta välissä. Pelkkä kanttikivi.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä esimerkki on tämä, jossa on vielä jäljellä pätkä ilman mitään pengerrettä, ojaa, nurmikkoa  tai muuta välissä. Pelkkä kanttikivi.


Ei ylläesitetty esimerkki järin eristämättömältä, kevyeltä tai mukavalta kaupunkiympäristöltä vaikuta, vaikka nimenomaan jalkakäytävän ja ajoradan välissä ei olekaan aitaa. Tuollaisella ratkaisulla on usein käytännössä lähes moottorikadun estevaikutus ja ympäristö on muutenkin varsin luotaantyöntävä. Stadtbahn-ratikka tuon tyyppisellä väylällä ei sitten tilannetta enää paljon muuta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Stadtbahn-ratikka tuon tyyppisellä väylällä ei sitten tilannetta enää paljon muuta.


Se ei ollutkaan se pointti, vaan se, että jos 60 km/h nopeusalueella autoliikenne on ihan vieressä ookoo, ei aitaamattoman ratikkaliikenteen kanssa samalla nopeudella luulisi olevan sen suurempaa riskiä. Stadtbahnin ei toki tarvitse näyttää tuolta, vaan se voi vähintään puolen vuotta näyttää tältä, tältä tai tältä. Ylikulkuja voi toki olla vähän autoväylää useampi eikä liikennevaloja ei tarvita, koska ratikoita ei kuitenkaan kulkisi yhtenä letkana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se ei ollutkaan se pointti, vaan se, että jos 60 km/h nopeusalueella autoliikenne on ihan vieressä ookoo, ei aitaamattoman ratikkaliikenteen kanssa samalla nopeudella luulisi olevan sen suurempaa riskiä. Stadtbahnin ei toki tarvitse näyttää tuolta, vaan se voi vähintään puolen vuotta näyttää tältä, tältä tai tältä. Ylikulkuja voi toki olla vähän autoväylää useampi eikä liikennevaloja ei tarvita, koska ratikoita ei kuitenkaan kulkisi yhtenä letkana.


Raitiovaunu  on kuitenkin raskaampi kulkuneuvo kuin henkilöauto. Jarrutus ym ominaisuuksiltaan se vastaa rekkaa. Lisäksi koska se on hiljaisempi kuin rekka tai bussi niin on varmistettava että ihmiset huomaavat ajoissa raitiovaunun lähestymisen. 

Jos raitiotie rakennetaan 60 km/h tai korkeammile nopeuksille ja jos on epävarmaa pysyisivätkö ihmiset poissa radalta, niin kuvittelisin että se pitää eristää riittävän hyvin, eli vähintään yhtä hyvin kuin valtatiet, eli se katkaisee kyllä kaikki koiranulkoilutusreitit. Ylittäminen samassa tasossa olisi sallittua vain tasoristeyksillä joissa on oltava varoituslaitteet ja mieluiten puomit jos ollaan pysäkkien välillä jossa vaunu kulkee suurimmalla nopeudella.  Linkkaamistasi kuvista viimeinen ja keskimmäinen vastaa lähinnä Helsingin nykyisiä ajokaistojen välin rakennetuja raitioteitä esim Meilahdessa ja Käpylässä ja joissa ajetaan max 40 km/h eli eivät kuulu kategoriaan "puistoon rakennetut raitotiet".  Ensimmäinen kuva taas voisi olla mutta kuvasta ei käy ilmi radan speksejä. 

Olisi hyvä jos joku ammattilaisista esim nimim Late voisi kommentoida millaisia rajaehtoja HKL:llä käytettäisiin jos vastaavia PIKAraitioteitä rakennettaisiin meille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:38 ----------

EDIT: Linkitin Google-streetview kuvia Göteborgista. https://www.google.fi/maps/@57.73251...JAq7ENyVyA!2e0 ja https://www.google.fi/maps/@57.76927..._hDcse-CAw!2e0

Göteborgin raitiotiellähän on pari esimetroiksi rakennettua linjaa lähiöihin asti, mutta varsinaista metroksi muuttamista ei koskaan tapahtunut. Ensimmäinen kuva on kevyemmin rakennetusta Bergsjön radasta, jälkimmäinen raskaammin rakennetusta Angeredin radasta. Kummassakin on aidat siellä missä rata ei kulje katuja pitkin. Angeredin radalla ei ole edes tasoristeyksiä. Raitiotien spekseistä muuten niin suurin sallittu nopeus on 60 km/h (teknisesti mahdolista ajaa 80 km/h) ja raideleveys 1435. Vaunut ovat 2.65 m leveitä. Nämä ovat lähimpänä sitä mitä voi Stadtbahniksi kutsua Pohjoismaissa.


t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Ympyrä sulkeutuu, kun ollaan taas päästy tilanteeseen, jossa Rainer yrittää kovasti keksiä syitä sille, miksi ratikka nyt vaan kertakaikkiaan on ihan mahdoton. Tosin paikka taitaa tällä kertaa olla uusi.

Ensinnäkin Suomessa ei ole minkäänlaista raitiotietä koskevaa laindsäädäntöä. Okei, jotain on lähinnä tieliikennelaissa, mutta yleisesti ratikkaa säädellään tällä hetkellä todella kevyesti. Lainsäädännöstä ei siis löydy Rainerille nyt tukea.

Toiseksi Kumpulanlaakson radalle ei ole määritelty missään huippunopeustavoitteita. Jos siellä ajettaisiin 70 km/h, niin tuo kilometrin pätkä ajettaisiin 20 sekuntia nopeammin kuin jos siellä ajettaisiin 50 km/h. Siispä nopeustavoite kannattaa valita sopusoinnussa ympäristön kanssa eikä tuijottaa sokeasti lukuja, kun sitä aikaa ei kuitenkaan juuri säästy. Tuo 20 sekuntiakin on liioiteltua, sillä pitää myös kiihdyttää ja jarruttaa.

Kolmanneksi niiden tosielämän referenssien kanssa on taas vähän niin ja näin. Tulee mieleen rantarata tuossa Tuomarilan ja Koivuhovin asemien välissä. Eipä sitä eristetty ole.

Ja neljänneksi se "eristäminen" ei ole mikään mörkö. Siihen riittää samanlainen aita kuin ratikkapysäkeillä on tällä hetkellä ja vaikka kaunis pensasaita sen rinnalle. Tarkoitushan on huolehtia siitä, ettei radalle kulkeuduta vahingossa. Ei estää sinne ehdoin tahdoin menemistä.

Laajasalon sillalla on nopeustavoitteena muistaakseni tuo 70 km/h ja siellä rata on päädytty sijoittamaan sillan toiselle reunalle niin, ettei radan ylitystarvetta ole. Rata aidataan. Radasta ei tule pelastuslaitokselle ajokelpoista. Saksassa on myös omat säädöksensä siitä, millä nopeuksilla on noudatettava minkäkinlaista kulunvalvontaa, mutta eristyksestä ei taida olla säädöksiä. Nakkiputka tai Antero voivat korjata, jos olen väärässä.




> Palataksemme tämän aiheen otsikkoon: Jos Helsingissä olisi alettu jostain syystä rakentamaan metroa 10-15 vuotta aikaisemin kuin todellisuudessa aloitettiin, olisi 1. vaihe  luultavasti ollut jonkinlainen esimetro. Ensin olisi siis ajettu raitiovanuilla jonnekin Itä-Helsinkiin. Sitten olisi nille kaivettu tunnelia Sörnäisistä Kamppiin tai Ruoholahteen. Sitten olisi hankittu isompaa kalustoa kuin mitä raitiovaunut ovat, levennetty raideleveyttä eli toimittu suurin piirtein samalla tavalla kuin Stuttgartissa.


Jos Helsinki olisi ottanut mallia Saksasta, miksi esikuvaksi olisi tullut juuri Stuttgart, ainoa esimetron raskaammaksi, joskin edelleen täysin katukelpoiseksi, muuttanut kaupunki? Äläkä nyt vaan sano, että suuremmalla raideleveydellä saadaan leveämmät vaunut, korkeampi nopeus ja vakaampi kulku.  :Laughing:

----------


## petteri

Ei Göteborgin rakennustapa ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen, esimerkiksi Frankfurtin Stadtbahn näyttää kadulla tältä, kun nopeutta on vähän enemmän, tasoristeyksiä toki on:

https://www.google.fi/maps/@50.14990...SfcA!2e0?hl=fi

(Kuva on pari sataa metriä Anteron edellisen sivun linkistä.) 

Kölnin Stadtbahn taas näyttää tältä hyvän nopeuden pätkällä satunnaisessa esikaupungissa, tasoristeyksiä toki on ja muualla hitaamman nopeuden katuosuutta:

https://www.google.fi/maps/@50.9806,...Tvf2j7OsdA!2e0

Ei se Saksassakaan kyllä niin mene, että Stadtbahn laitetaan satunnaiselle kapealle kadulle ilman eristystä muun liikenteen joukkoon ja nopeus on silti kova. Turha siis kuvitella, että se onnistuisi Suomessakaan. Jossain Paciuksenkadulla tai Huopalahdentiellä hyvän nopeuden Stadtbahnille olisi kyllä tilaa, mutta kapeilla kaduilla nopeus ei ole samaa luokkaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lisäksi koska se on hiljaisempi kuin rekka tai bussi niin on varmistettava että ihmiset huomaavat ajoissa raitiovaunun lähestymisen.


Rekoilla ja busseilla ei ole ongelmaa kuudenkympin alueella, joten meluttomuus lienee ainut oikea haitta. Risteyksissä ja ylityspaikoissa tietenkin kilkuttavat Varova-valot, jottei tule huomaamatta. Jos kadusta tehdään poistomainen ruohoratoineen, voi sen reunustaa matalalla elementtiaidalla tai puskalla. Tukholmassa 50-80 km/h radoilla ei ole sen kummemmat systeemit kuin kilkutuslaite ja joissain paikoissa punaiseksi muuttuva valo. Ylitykset ovat pysäkkien lähellä, joten pelkkä vaunujen ryskytys vaihteissa olisi kuuleville tarpeeksi hyvä, ja lisäksi ennen ja jälkeen pysäkkiä vauhti tietenkin on hitaampi. Pieni lomittainen aitaviritys, ikaani, joka pakottaa kävelijän katsomaan molempiin suuntiin ja pyöräilijää joko taluttamaan tai ainakin hidastaa kunnolla, on jo itsessään hyvä keskelläkin pätkää, jossa vauhti ei ole sen kovempi kuin 60 km/h. Autoliikenteellekään ei tosin tällaista vaadita.




> Jos raitiotie rakennetaan 60 km/h tai korkeammile nopeuksille ja jos on epävarmaa pysyisivätkö ihmiset poissa radalta, niin kuvittelisin että se pitää eristää riittävän hyvin, eli vähintään valtatien luokkaa.


Yli 50 km/h ja varsinkin yli 60 km/h radalle, siis 80 km/h baanalle, valtatien eristys on riittävän hyvä. Valtatienkin voi toki eristää usealla eri tavalla, mutta koska raitiotie yksinään on paljon kapeampi, ja koska radan saa ikään kuin upotettua maisemaan, puutarhamaisemointi ei olisi huono idea. Tästäkin löytyy paljon esimerkkejä, etenkin läntisessä Saksassa. Tyypillinen on kai matalat pensasaidat, jonka sisälaidoilla on sellaista vihreätä elementtiaitaa. Tolppien ja aitojen keltaiset plakaatit, jotka varoittavat sähköiskuvaarasta, auttavat omalla tavallaan, muttei yllättäen kuitenkaan pistä ympäristössä silmään. Tai sitten silmä on vain niin tottunut, kun niitä on tullut nähtyä.  :Smile: 

Itse veikkaan, että tarvitaan ennakkotapaus ennen kuin Suomessa viodaan alkaa näitä soveltaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei se Saksassakaan kyllä niin mene, että Stadtbahn laitetaan satunnaiselle kapealle kadulle ilman eristystä muun liikenteen joukkoon ja nopeus on silti kova. Turha siis kuvitella, että se onnistuisi Suomessakaan. Jossain Paciuksenkadulla tai Huopalahdentiellä hyvän nopeuden Stadtbahnille olisi kyllä tilaa, mutta kapeilla kaduilla nopeus ei ole samaa luokkaa.


Ei kai sellaista ole väitettykään? Tosin Saksassa ratikat kyllä ajavat huomattavasti reippaammin kuin Helsingissä, esim Düsseldorfissa ratikan nopeusmittarin mukaan viittäkymppiä samantapaisilla kaduilla kuin Viipurinkatu Helsingissä eli kapea ajorata, parkkipaikat molemmin puolin.

Nuo "eristykset" näyttävät juuri sopivan kevyiltä, jotta eivät pilaa kaupunkikuvaa mutta estävät tahattoman radalle joutumisen. Vähän nätimmällä mutta vastaavankorkuisella aitarakenteella se Kumpulanlaaksokin kannattaa suojata. Vaikkei meillä mikään laki sellaista määrääkään.

----------


## petteri

> Ei kai sellaista ole väitettykään? Tosin Saksassa ratikat kyllä ajavat huomattavasti reippaammin kuin Helsingissä, esim Düsseldorfissa ratikan nopeusmittarin mukaan viittäkymppiä samantapaisilla kaduilla kuin Viipurinkatu Helsingissä eli kapea ajorata, parkkipaikat molemmin puolin.


Suomessa on ajonopeuksia pyritty määrätietoisesti alentamaan alueilla, joilla on kevyttä liikennettä. Sillä on ollut selvästi positiivinen liikenneturvallisuusvaikutus. Liikenneturvallisuusmielessä Viipurinkadulle sopiva huippunopeus on 30-40 km/h. Toki aina voi ehdottaa, että ratikalle annetaan erityislupa tappaa ja teloa kevyttä liikennettä, kun se on niin sympaattinen kulkuneuvo, mutta poliittisesti en laskisi paljon sen läpimenon varaan.




> Nuo "eristykset" näyttävät juuri sopivan kevyiltä, jotta eivät pilaa kaupunkikuvaa mutta estävät tahattoman radalle joutumisen. Vähän nätimmällä mutta vastaavankorkuisella aitarakenteella se Kumpulanlaaksokin kannattaa suojata. Vaikkei meillä mikään laki sellaista määrääkään.


Joo. Tälläisiä eristyksiä löytyy vaikka Porton Stadtbahnilta esikaupunkialueelta. (Porto Metro).

https://www.google.fi/maps/@41.31529...vQ!2e0!6m1!1e1

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ympyrä sulkeutuu, kun ollaan taas päästy tilanteeseen, jossa Rainer yrittää kovasti keksiä syitä sille, miksi ratikka nyt vaan kertakaikkiaan on ihan mahdoton. Tosin paikka taitaa tällä kertaa olla uusi.


Ratikka ei ole mahdoton, mutta siinä muodossa mitä Helsingissä on, ei se korvaa pidemmillä matkoilla metroa tai juuri edes bussia. 





> Toiseksi Kumpulanlaakson radalle ei ole määritelty missään huippunopeustavoitteita. Jos siellä ajettaisiin 70 km/h, niin tuo kilometrin pätkä ajettaisiin 20 sekuntia nopeammin kuin jos siellä ajettaisiin 50 km/h. Siispä nopeustavoite kannattaa valita sopusoinnussa ympäristön kanssa eikä tuijottaa sokeasti lukuja, kun sitä aikaa ei kuitenkaan juuri säästy. Tuo 20 sekuntiakin on liioiteltua, sillä pitää myös kiihdyttää ja jarruttaa.


Riippuu tietenkin radan muista ominaisuuskista, mutta se Kumpula oli yksi esimerkki, ettei haluttu edes lähteä kokeilemaan vaikka raitiotiell olisi saavutettu jotain ja ratkaisu olisi olut ihanteellinen? Varsinaiset kompastuskivet tulevat sitten kun Jokeria aletaan rakentaa, esim Pitäjänmäen ja Leppävaaran tai Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välille jossa aikasäästöä olisi saavutettavissa suuremmilla nopeuksilla. Käytännössä joudutaan tekemään rautatien standardien mukaan jos ei haluta etenavauhtia kulkevaa vaunua.




> Kolmanneksi niiden tosielämän referenssien kanssa on taas vähän niin ja näin. Tulee mieleen rantarata tuossa Tuomarilan ja Koivuhovin asemien välissä. Eipä sitä eristetty ole.


On käytännössä eristetty. Toisella puolella kulkee tie ja välissä syvä oja. Eikä ole tasoristeyksiä. Ei sinne kukaan eksy noin vaan. Radan toinen puoli on aidattu vaikak se on joutomaata. 




> Ja neljänneksi se "eristäminen" ei ole mikään mörkö. Siihen riittää samanlainen aita kuin ratikkapysäkeillä on tällä hetkellä ja vaikka kaunis pensasaita sen rinnalle. Tarkoitushan on huolehtia siitä, ettei radalle kulkeuduta vahingossa. Ei estää sinne ehdoin tahdoin menemistä.


Max 40 km/h nopeuksila varmaan ok, suuremmilla selviää sitten lainsäädännön tarkentamisen myötä. Suomessa voidaan olettaa että pitää olla vähintään yhtä turvalliset ratkaisut kuin Ruotsissa.




> Jos Helsinki olisi ottanut mallia Saksasta, miksi esikuvaksi olisi tullut juuri Stuttgart, ainoa esimetron raskaammaksi, joskin edelleen täysin katukelpoiseksi, muuttanut kaupunki? Äläkä nyt vaan sano, että suuremmalla raideleveydellä saadaan leveämmät vaunut, korkeampi nopeus ja vakaampi kulku.


Stuttgart teki päätöksen silloin kun oli vain saatavilla vanhan ajan tekniikkaa, eli ei matalalattiakalustoa. Vaunuja leventämällä taas varmistettiin se ettei junista tule liian pitkiä. Stuttgartin kadut ovat Helsingin tapaan aika kapeita eli missä ajetaan maan päällä ovat pysäkkien pituudet rajalliset. Siellä ilmeisesti haluttiin että kerralla tulee vain 1 vaunu pysäkille toisin kuin meillä.  Jos normaaliraiteinen raitiovaunu on puoli metriä leveämpi kuin kapealla raiteella ajettava, niin se antaa joustoa sekä kapasiteetissä että parantaa matkustusmukavuutta kun sekä käytävä että istuimet ovat leveämpiä. Mitä nopeuteen tulee niin kapearaiteinen nopean liikenteen rata vaatii enemmän sekä radalta että kalustolta heittojen, routavaurioiden  ym takia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Lisäksi meillä ratikoiden täytyy ajaa hiljaa, että kiskoille pysäköidyt citymaasturit eivät kolhiinnu. Tällaistakaan ongelmaa ei olisi joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla toteutetulla raitiotiereitillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nuo "eristykset" näyttävät juuri sopivan kevyiltä, jotta eivät pilaa kaupunkikuvaa mutta estävät tahattoman radalle joutumisen. Vähän nätimmällä mutta vastaavankorkuisella aitarakenteella se Kumpulanlaaksokin kannattaa suojata. Vaikkei meillä mikään laki sellaista määrääkään.


Kysymys ei ole vain siitä mitä laki sanoo, vaan siitä mitä alueen asukkaat sanoisivat kun heidän ikimuistoiset ulkoilureitit katkaistaan.

Kysyin kerran että paljonko Suomessa on koiria. Vihje: Enemmän kuin Helsingissä on asukkaita. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:28 ----------




> Lisäksi meillä ratikoiden täytyy ajaa hiljaa, että kiskoille pysäköidyt citymaasturit eivät kolhiinnu. Tällaistakaan ongelmaa ei olisi joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla toteutetulla raitiotiereitillä.


Tämä on ihan totta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Lisäksi meillä ratikoiden täytyy ajaa hiljaa, että kiskoille pysäköidyt citymaasturit eivät kolhiinnu. Tällaistakaan ongelmaa ei olisi joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla toteutetulla raitiotiereitillä.


Muualla saman kokoluokan kaupungeissa, toki Wieniä ja Prahaa lukuunottamatta, ratikat on yleensä kylmästi lopetettu kapeilta reiteiltä ja noita kapeita katuja kulkevat nykyään bussit. Helsingin ratikka ei ole Stadtbahn ja liikennöitäessä kapeita reittejä joudutaan tekemään myös kompromisseja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kysyin kerran että paljonko Suomessa on koiria.


Ei millään pahalla, mutta tämä kuulostaa jo aika lailla periaatteelliselta ratikan vastustamiselta. Lain mukaan nimittäin koiran tulee olla taajamissa aina kytkettynä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ei Göteborgin rakennustapa ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen, esimerkiksi Frankfurtin Stadtbahn näyttää kadulla tältä, kun nopeutta on vähän enemmän, tasoristeyksiä toki on:
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/@50.14990...SfcA!2e0?hl=fi
> 
> (Kuva on pari sataa metriä Anteron edellisen sivun linkistä.)


Frankfurtissa ainakin tuolla kadulla näyttää olevan hämmentävän raskas erottelu verrattuna esim. Karlsruheen, Stuttgartiin (erotettuihin rataosuuksiin siellä), Strasbourgiin tai muihin Saksan/Sveitsin kaupunkeihin, minne olen v. 2008 alkaen noita tutustumismatkoja tehnyt. Göteborgissa ja Tukholmassa lähinnä minusta näkyi aitoja samassa mittakaavassa.

Mutta huomaa tuossakin tuo radan päällysrakenne -> Ei siitä ihan noin vain juostaisi yli ilman tuota aitaakaan. Ja BOStrab ei noin järeää aitaa tuohon vaadi, vaan reunakivikin riittäisi.

Olikohan tämä rataosuus, jossa Stuttgartissa vaunulla ajettiin nopeusmittarin mukaan 70 km/h: http://goo.gl/maps/LQ53h ? Voisin videosta varmistaa, mutta valitettavasti materiaali on mini-dv -nauhalla ja videokameran laturi hukassa  :Sad: 




> Ei se Saksassakaan kyllä niin mene, että Stadtbahn laitetaan satunnaiselle kapealle kadulle ilman eristystä muun liikenteen joukkoon ja nopeus on silti kova. Turha siis kuvitella, että se onnistuisi Suomessakaan. Jossain Paciuksenkadulla tai Huopalahdentiellä hyvän nopeuden Stadtbahnille olisi kyllä tilaa, mutta kapeilla kaduilla nopeus ei ole samaa luokkaa.


"Kapea" katu tosin sijaitsee luultavasti myös sellaisessa kaupunkiympäristössä, että siellä pysäkkiväli on todennäköisesti lyhyt, eikä siten edes ole tarvetta "suurille" nopeuksille. 40-50 km/h on muutenkin kaupunkiolosuhteissa yleensä aivan riittävä huippunopeus, kun ei suuremmasta ajonopeudesta tuollaisilla < 600 m pysäkkiväleillä oikeastaan ole hyötyä.

----------


## petteri

> Frankfurtissa ainakin tuolla kadulla näyttää olevan hämmentävän raskas erottelu verrattuna esim. Karlsruheen, Stuttgartiin (erotettuihin rataosuuksiin siellä), Strasbourgiin tai muihin Saksan/Sveitsin kaupunkeihin, minne olen v. 2008 alkaen noita tutustumismatkoja tehnyt. Göteborgissa ja Tukholmassa lähinnä minusta näkyi aitoja samassa mittakaavassa.
> 
> Mutta huomaa tuossakin tuo radan päällysrakenne -> Ei siitä ihan noin vain juostaisi yli ilman tuota aitaakaan. Ja BOStrab ei noin järeää aitaa tuohon vaadi, vaan reunakivikin riittäisi.


Niin sitä voisi kuvitella ja viikatemies kiittää. 

"In den mehr als 41 Jahren, in denen die U-Bahn auf der Eschersheimer Landstraße fährt, sind bislang 32 Menschen auf den Gleisen gestorben."

Tuolla yhdellä kadulla on saatu ratikan tappamana 32 kuollutta 41 vuodessa, tuo siis vuoteen 2010 mennessä. Loukkaantuneet toki sitten päälle, joita varmasti on paljon. Toki mahdollisia itsemurhia ei ole eroteltu, vaikka tuo rata ei minusta ihan vaikuta junan alle hyppääjän suosikilta.

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/u...6,3079652.html

On jotenkin kohtalon ivaa, että ainoa syy miksi tuolle kadulle törmäsin oli, että Antero otti sen edellisellä sivulla esimerkiksi tasoristeyksillä ajettavasta Stadtbahn-osuudesta, jolla ajetaan todella lujaa kadulla. Se pitää muuten aikataulujenkin mukaan paikkansa. Nakkiputkan kommentti aidoista sitten johti "Eschersheimer Landstraße" ja "Unfäll" hakuun, josta edellinen artikkeli löytyi. Mainitun rataosuuden lempinimi on Frankfurt Rundschaun mukaan "Tödenstrecke" eli Kuolemanrata.

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/bl...8,5270710.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikka ei ole mahdoton, mutta siinä muodossa mitä Helsingissä on, ei se korvaa pidemmillä matkoilla metroa tai juuri edes bussia.


On ratikkamme kurja, ja siksi jää. Niinpä. Ylhäältä annettu fakta, joka ei muuksi muutu.  :Laughing: 




> Riippuu tietenkin radan muista ominaisuuskista, mutta se Kumpula oli yksi esimerkki, ettei haluttu edes lähteä kokeilemaan vaikka raitiotiell olisi saavutettu jotain ja ratkaisu olisi olut ihanteellinen? Varsinaiset kompastuskivet tulevat sitten kun Jokeria aletaan rakentaa, esim Pitäjänmäen ja Leppävaaran tai Leppävaaran ja Otaniemen välille jossa aikasäästöä olisi saavutettavissa suuremmilla nopeuksilla. Käytännössä joudutaan tekemään rautatien standardien mukaan jos ei haluta etenavauhtia kulkevaa vaunua.


Älä pelkää. Ei noita jokereita sun muitakaan tänne tehdä. Katsotaan nyt ensin, mitä tamperelaiset saavat aikaan ja jatketaan sitten keskustelua siitä, miten mahdoton kulkuneuvo se raitiovaunu oikein onkaan.




> On käytännössä eristetty. Toisella puolella kulkee tie ja välissä syvä oja. Eikä ole tasoristeyksiä. Ei sinne kukaan eksy noin vaan. Radan toinen puoli on aidattu vaikak se on joutomaata.


Pitää vissiin ottaa joku päivä valokuva.




> Jos normaaliraiteinen raitiovaunu on *puoli metriä* leveämpi kuin kapealla raiteella ajettava, niin se antaa joustoa sekä kapasiteetissä että parantaa matkustusmukavuutta kun sekä käytävä että istuimet ovat leveämpiä. Mitä nopeuteen tulee niin kapearaiteinen nopean liikenteen rata vaatii enemmän sekä radalta että kalustolta heittojen, routavaurioiden  ym takia.


Kieltämättä provosoin sua. Mutta en silti uskonut, että nielisit syötin näin hyvin. Mahtavaa! Muistetaan nyt kaikki taas kerran, että metrin raideleveydellä
- ei voi tehdä leveitä raitiovaunuja
- ei voi ajaa lujaa
- ei saada vakaata rataa

Ja tämä suunnitelma http://www.raidejokeri.info/Raideleveysselvitys.pdf on siis ihan roskaa.

 :Laughing: 




> Kysyin kerran että paljonko Suomessa on koiria.


Ilmeisesti 650 000. Mitä merkitystä sillä on raitioliikenteen kannalta?




> Muualla saman kokoluokan kaupungeissa, toki Wieniä ja Prahaa lukuunottamatta, ratikat on yleensä kylmästi lopetettu kapeilta reiteiltä ja noita kapeita katuja kulkevat nykyään bussit. Helsingin ratikka ei ole Stadtbahn ja liikennöitäessä kapeita reittejä joudutaan tekemään myös kompromisseja.


Kannattaa käydä matkustelemassa saksalaisilla raitioteillä. Siellä on hämmästyttävän monessa paikassa näitä Viipurinkadun kaltaisia katuja, joilla autojen pysäköinti on ainakin minusta aivan liian lähellä kiskoja  helsinkiläisllä liikennekulttuurilla siellä seisoisi vaunut jatkuvasti. Ilmeisesti sikäläisessä kulttuurissa homma kuitenkin toimii.

Kannattaa käydä myös Ranskassa. Siellä rakennetaan aivan uusia raitioteitä samantyyppisille kaduille kuin meidän Freda. Tietenkään poikkaria ei tehdä samalla tavalla, että survotaan sinne ratikkakiskoille fillareita, kiskojen rinnalle parkkeerattuja autoja, kaiken sekaan autoja ja kapeat jalkakäytävät. Kun ranskalainen vie jollekin kadulle Raitiovaunun, se on Iso Juttu ja silloin mietitään kadun toiminnot uudelleen. Niinpä ranskalaisella "Fredalla" olisi todennäköisesti vain kiskot ja leveät jalkakäytävät. Hitusen leveämmällä kadulla saattaisi olla autoliikenteen kaista yhteen suuntaan, luonnollisesti erillään raitiotiestä.




> Liikenneturvallisuusmielessä Viipurinkadulle sopiva huippunopeus on 30-40 km/h.


Kunpa ratikka ajaisi siellä edes tuon verran, niin olisin ikionnellinen!




> Toki aina voi ehdottaa, että ratikalle annetaan erityislupa tappaa ja teloa kevyttä liikennettä, kun se on niin sympaattinen kulkuneuvo, mutta poliittisesti en laskisi paljon sen läpimenon varaan.


Se on ihan selvä, että jos Hesarissa olisi huomenna pikku-uutinen tekstillä "raitioliikenne ryhtyy ajamaan nopeusrajoitusten mukaan" niin kyllä siinä pelti kolisisi ja ruumiitakin tulisi. Hyvin täällä ollaan saatu kaupunkilaiset oppimaan, että ratikka ajaa tositosi hitaasti, väistää kaikkea ja kaikkia, sen eteen voi aina hypätä, fillaroida, ajaa tai hypätä vaikka laskuvarjolla ja se kyllä pysähtyy. Tavallaan tilanne on menetetty  saas nähdä, millaiseen tilanteeseen tamperelaiset heräävät tuossa muutaman vuoden päästä, kun siellä alkaa ratikat kulkea. Ne tuskin noudattavat samanlaista ylivarovaisuusperiaatetta kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## petteri

> Kannattaa käydä matkustelemassa saksalaisilla raitioteillä. Siellä on hämmästyttävän monessa paikassa näitä Viipurinkadun kaltaisia katuja, joilla autojen pysäköinti on ainakin minusta aivan liian lähellä kiskoja  helsinkiläisllä liikennekulttuurilla siellä seisoisi vaunut jatkuvasti. Ilmeisesti sikäläisessä kulttuurissa homma kuitenkin toimii.


Kun kävin pari vuotta sitten Berliinissä ajoin yhdellä katuratikalla, joka kulki yhtä kapeita katuja pitkin kuin osa ratikoista Helsingissäkin. Olisikohan se ollut numero ratikka 12, en ole ihan varma, joka tapauksessa muutaman kilometrin matkalla se joutui pari kertaa odottelemaan minuutin tai pari kun auto oli ratikan tiellä, toinen oli jäteauto ja toisessa jakeluauton kuljettaja oli ilmeisesti viemässä tavaraa. Osataan sitä siis Saksassakin. Toisaalta M-ratikat kyllä kulkivat leveillä kaduilla aika sujuvasti, vaikkeivät liikennevaloetuudet täydelliset olleetkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitkä ovat ne todelliset esteet, joihin hankkeet aina pysähtyvät?


Liikennehankkeita on iät ajat suunniteltu todella paljon enemmän kuin toteutettu. Joskus on loppujen lopuksi ihan pienistä asioista kiinni, toteutuuko joku hanke vai ei (koskee niin pieniä kuin isojakin hankkeita). Ratkaisevaa on, sattuuko virkamiehet ja/tai poliitikot olemaan sopivilla hetkillä jonkun hankkeen kannalla, ja se voi olla ihan sattuman kauppaa.

Helsingissä on vielä erityispiirteenä todella itsenäiset virastot ja joissakin tapauksissa vielä virastojen sisällä pienemmät yksiköt (usein jopa yksittäiset työntekijät). Niistä kuka tahansa voi sanoa ei, mutta kukaan ei voi sanoa kyllä (kokonaisuudelle). Eikä tarvitse edes sanoa "ei" estääkseen hankkeen toteutumisen: riittää, ettei sano mitään, mutta ei vaan edistä hanketta omalta osaltaan, niin se ei toteudu. Silloin vain sellaiset hankkeet toteutuvat, joita kaikki osalliset aktiivisesti edistävät. Koska resurssit ovat rajalliset, jää moni sellainenkin hanke edistämättä, jonka puolella kaikki ovat periaatteellisella tasolla. Hankkeen pitää olla riittävän tärkeä ja samalla kaupungin johdon mieleen (tai poliittisella voimalla kaupungin johdolle pakotettu), jotta kaupungin johto pistää virastot priorisoimaan sen toteutuspolulle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on ihan selvä, että jos Hesarissa olisi huomenna pikku-uutinen tekstillä "raitioliikenne ryhtyy ajamaan nopeusrajoitusten mukaan" niin kyllä siinä pelti kolisisi ja ruumiitakin tulisi.


Entä jos Hesarissa olisi pikku-uutinen tekstillä autoilijoiden on ryhdyttävä noudattamaan nopeusrajoituksia ja väistämissääntöjä. Siinä olisikin uutista kerrakseen! Ja toivottavasti uutinen kertoisi, miten tuo asia hoidetaan. No, omasta puolestani toivotan tervetulleeksi robottiautot. Silloin autojen nopeus ei enää riipukaan autoilijan egosta ja kolariuutisetkin alkaisivat olla totta: auto ajoi jalankulkijan päälle. Vaikka näin nykyään otsikoidaan, todellinen päälleajaja on tietenkin auton kuljettaja. Mutta eihän sitä saa sanoa, autoilijoille tulee paha mieli.

Tässä käyty keskustelu on parin viime päivän ajalta kyllä hupaa luettavaa. Raitiovaunu tappaa heti ja kaikki, jos se ajaa edes kadun nopeusrajoituksen mukaan. Niinpä ainoa ratkaisu on panna se tunneliin ja alkaa nimittää sitä metroksi. (Tiedän, ettei näin ole kirjoitettu, mutta tiedän myös parin kirjoittajan aiemmista kirjoituksista, että tunneli ja metro ovat ne taustalla olevat ajatukset, joita kaikella keinoin todistellaan.) Henkilöautot ja bussit eivät ole vaaraksi kenellekään, vaikka ne ajavat jalkakäytävän viertä 6070 km/t kadulla, jossa nopeusrajoitus on jotain välillä 3050 km/t.

Oikeastihan kysymys on vain asenteista, ei turvallisuudesta eikä turvallisuuden tavoittelusta. Raideliikenteeltä vaaditaan tiukkaa ja ehdotonta turvallisuutta. Ja koska raideliikennettä kuljettaa koulutettu ja viimekädessä työpaikallaan virheistä vastuussa oleva ammattikuljettaja, raideliikenteessä myös noudatetaan sitä, mitä on määrätty. Autoilullakin on sääntönsä, mutta teillä ja kaduilla vallitsee viidakon laki ja isomman oikeus. Valvontaan ei ole resursseja, eikä vähillä resursseilla ole haluja valvoa autoilijan vapautta.

Parhaiten asiaa kuvaa se, että raiteilla on nollatoleranssi. Turvallisuuskulttuurin lähtökohta on ei onnettomuuksia. Maanteillä ja kaduilla ei ole turvallisuuskulttuuria vaan lähtökohta on, että hyväksytään onnettomuudet, loukkaantumiset ja kuolemat. Autoilu on vapautta, ja vapaudella on hintansa.

Miten sitten on mahdollista, että kanttikivi riittää turvavarusteeksi jalankulkijan ja 60 km/t ajavan bussin tai auton väliin. Mutta ratikan raiteen viereen laitetaan mielellään edes pensasaita. 339-DF sen jo eäsuorasti sanoi. Voin kirjoittaa sen suoraan: Autoilun Siperia on opettanut. Vauvasta saakka on jokaiselle ollut pakko opettaa, että auto(ilija) tappaa. Pysy siis kaukana autoista  niin kauan kunnes itse pääset rattiin tappajien puolelle turvaan.

Oikeastihan on niin, että jokainen ajorata pitäisi eristää kaikesta muusta 2 metriä korkealla panssari- tai betoniaidalla, jos autoilulta vaaditaan sama turvallisuus kuin ketjussa esitetään välttämättömäksi ratikalle. Vähän sinne päin olisi, että kanttikiven korkeus on vähintään 35 cm ja kivessä on aina 70 cm korkea aita, joka kestää henkilöautolla päin ajamisen. Turvallinen bussi siis saisi tulla aidasta läpi, sillä onhan siellä sentään se ammattikuljettaja, joka voi saada potkut, joten se kuljettaja ei sitä bussia aidan läpi tahallaan aja.




> Hyvä esimerkki on tämä, jossa on vielä jäljellä pätkä ilman mitään pengerrettä, ojaa, nurmikkoa  tai muuta välissä. Pelkkä kanttikivi.


Kyllä, tämä on erinomaisen hyvä esimerkki suhtautumisesta autoiluun. Aita on, mutta ei sen tarvitse suojella jalankulkijaa. Kuvan aidan kuten monessa muussakin paikassa kadun varressa olevan aidan tarkoitus on olla melusuoja. Siis aidalla ei ole mitään tekemistä liikenneturvallisuuden kanssa. Ei tarvikaan, koska itsesuojeluvaisto riittää autoilun turvallisuusratkaisuksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Toki tieliikenteen turvallisuuskulttuurissa on parantamisen varaa. Toisaalta edellä kirjoitettujen viestien perusteella raitioliikenteen kannattajien turvallisuusasenteet haiskahtavat jos nyt ei ihan pimeältä keskiajalta, niin pakokaasunhajuiselta viisikymmenluvulta kuitenkin. Rivien välistä lemuaa asenne, että turvallisuusajattelu on pelkkä hidaste raide-edistyksen tiellä. 

Frankfurtin Eschersheimer Landstraße, Tödenstrecke, jossa puolittaisilla mellakka-aidoilla saatu viime vuosina enemmän jalankulkijoita pysymään hengissä muistuttaa muuten elävästi Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä, jossa ratikalla olisi 60-70 kilometrin huippunopeus. Eihän kukaan ole sellaista toki koskaan ole Helsinkiin ehdottanutkaan vai onko? 

Kuitenkin tällä foorumilla kirjoitetaan jatkuvasti, että raitioliikenteen huippunopeuksia pitää nostaa, samaan aikaan kun kantakaupungin katujen nopeuksia on koko ajan sekä katuympäristön muutoksilla että rajoituksilla laskettu. Ei raitioliikenne ole muusta tieliikenteestä erillinen osa. 

Kannattaa huomioida, että raitiotien rakentaminen usein lisää selvästi jalankulun määrää ja että uusilla ratkaisuilla on kovemmat turvallisuusvaatimukset kuin vanhoilla. Ei Mannerheimintie tai Hämeentiekään menisi enää nykymuodossa uusrakennuksena läpi, niin turvattomia ne jalankulkijoille ovat. Raitiotiellä on hyviä laajenemismahdollisuuksia, mutta turvallisuusongelmien kieltäminen tai piilottaminen kiskon alle ei mitenkään paranna tilannetta, pikemminkin päinvastoin.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä, jossa ratikalla olisi 60-70 kilometrin huippunopeus. Eihän kukaan ole sellaista toki koskaan ole Helsinkiin ehdottanutkaan vai onko? 
> 
> Kuitenkin tällä foorumilla kirjoitetaan jatkuvasti, että raitioliikenteen huippunopeuksia pitää nostaa...


En muista, että tällaisia olisi ehdotettu. Sen sijaan on monesti keskusteltu siitä, että korkean huippunopeuden peräänkuuluttaminen perustuu virheelliseen ajatteluun, sillä raitiovaunun pysäkkivälillä siitä huippunopeudesta ei juuri ole iloa. Sekoitat siis keskenään matkanopeuden (keskinopeuden) ja huippunopeuden.

Manskun nopeusrajoitus on 50 km/h. Jos ratikalle luotaisiin siellä sellaiset olot, joissa se voisi kulkea 50 km/h, se riittäisi aivan mainiosti. Itse asiassa jo 40 km/h nopeus riittäisi aivan erinomaisesti, jos kuljettajan ei tarvitsisi siellä liian kapealla kaistalla väistellä ajonopeutta säätämällä ja jatkuvasti jarruttamalla viereisten kaistojen autoja, ei tarvitsisi madella kymppiä vaihteiden yli eikä kiemurrella mutkalle väännetyllä radalla sekä hiljentää ja usein pysähtyä liikennevaloihin, joiden etuudet ovat puutteelliset.




> Ei Mannerheimintie tai Hämeentiekään menisi enää nykymuodossa uusrakennuksena läpi, niin turvattomia ne jalankulkijoille ovat.


Kuinka niin? Juurihan Manskun turvallisuutta alennettiin kertaheitolla reippaasti, kun hyväksyttiin ne piirrokset, joissa sinne on puserrettu fillarikaistat kaiken muun sekaan kaikkea kaventamalla niin, että siellä fillarin tanko osuu jalankulkijan vatsaan ja bussin peili fillaristin kypärään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Manskun nopeusrajoitus on 50 km/h. Jos ratikalle luotaisiin siellä sellaiset olot, joissa se voisi kulkea 50 km/h, se riittäisi aivan mainiosti. Itse asiassa jo 40 km/h nopeus riittäisi aivan erinomaisesti...


Niin, siltähän näyttää, että jälleen sananlasku pitää: Se koira älähti, johon kalikka kalahti.

Ja älähdys oli juuri sitä asennetta, josta edellä kirjoitin. Älähtäneelle ei ole mikään ongelma saati turvallisuusriski, että 50 km/t nopeusrajoituksella ajetaan jatkuvasti 6070 km/t autoilla jalkakäytävän vieressä. Ja se, että tästä mainitsee, vääntyy älähdyksessä vaatimukseksi siitä, että raitioliikenteessä pitäisi saada noudattaa samaa leväperäisyyttä ja piittaamattomuutta kuin käytännössä sallitaan autoilijoille. Ei todellakaan. Raide- ja tieliikennettä ei pidä asettaa samalle turvallisuustasolle sillä, että omaksutaan tieliikenteen riskit ja piittaamattomuus myös raiteille, vaan päin vastoin.

Raideliikenteessä nopeusrajoitus on ehdoton, ja nykyään on aivan selvä, että sitä myös pakko-ohjataan, kun se kerran teknisesti on tullut mahdolliseksi. Ja kun on nopeusrajoitus, se on myös sitä, mitä merkissä tai rataselosteessa lukee. Ei viitearvo, ehdotus tai suositus, jota saa harkita, jos kuljettaja sattuu sille päälle.

Tieliikenteen turvallisuuskulttuurissa nopeusrajoitus on vain viitteellinen. Sen saa ylittää kaikenlaisin verukkein mittarivirheestä tai mittausvirheestä. Pakko-ohjaus ei tule kysymykseenkään, koska turvallisuuden vuoksi on välillä pakko ajaa ylinopeutta. Tekniikka antaisi nykyisin oivan mahdollisuuden henkilöautojenkin nopeuden rajoittamiseen vallitsevan nopeusrajoituksen mukaan. Navigaattorin käyttäjät tietävät, kuinka navigaattori osaa huomauttaa siitä, että ajat ylinopeutta. Yhtä hyvin se voisi rajoittaakin nopeuden. Mutta sehän on yksilönvapauden loukkausta! Ja jotta ei loukata vapautta rikkoa lakia, valmistetaan ja myydään apuvälineitä kiinnijäämisen estämiseksi. Tästä kaikesta mainitseminen ei muuten tarkoita sitä, että vaadin raideliikenteen kuljettajalle käyttöön välineitä, joilla voi ohittaa turvalaitteet.

No, eksyttiin aiheesta. Mutta eiköhän tämä spin-off tullutkin jo lukijoille selväksi.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennehankkeita on iät ajat suunniteltu todella paljon enemmän kuin toteutettu. Joskus on loppujen lopuksi ihan pienistä asioista kiinni, toteutuuko joku hanke vai ei (koskee niin pieniä kuin isojakin hankkeita). Ratkaisevaa on, sattuuko virkamiehet ja/tai poliitikot olemaan sopivilla hetkillä jonkun hankkeen kannalla, ja se voi olla ihan sattuman kauppaa.
> 
> Helsingissä on vielä erityispiirteenä todella itsenäiset virastot ja joissakin tapauksissa vielä virastojen sisällä pienemmät yksiköt (usein jopa yksittäiset työntekijät). Niistä kuka tahansa voi sanoa ei, mutta kukaan ei voi sanoa kyllä (kokonaisuudelle). Eikä tarvitse edes sanoa "ei" estääkseen hankkeen toteutumisen: riittää, ettei sano mitään, mutta ei vaan edistä hanketta omalta osaltaan, niin se ei toteudu. Silloin vain sellaiset hankkeet toteutuvat, joita kaikki osalliset aktiivisesti edistävät. Koska resurssit ovat rajalliset, jää moni sellainenkin hanke edistämättä, jonka puolella kaikki ovat periaatteellisella tasolla. Hankkeen pitää olla riittävän tärkeä ja samalla kaupungin johdon mieleen (tai poliittisella voimalla kaupungin johdolle pakotettu), jotta kaupungin johto pistää virastot priorisoimaan sen toteutuspolulle.


Tässä taitaa aika hyvin olla tiivistettynä raitioteiden ongelma. Ei ole missään organisaatiossa ketään sellaista suorittavan tason virkamiestä, joka oma-aloitteisesti lähtisi puskemaan hankkeita eteenpäin vaan ennemminkin käytetään energiaa luomalla selityksiä sille, miksei jotain voi tehdä. Ei ole myöskään ketään sellaista esimiestä, joka kannustaisi tai määräisi alaisiaan edistämään raitiotieasioita  muutoin kuin korkeintaan juhlapuheissa. Esimerkiksi metrohankkeilla on omat kummisetänsä, jotka joskus kyseenalaisinkin keinoin puskevat nuo hankkeet läpi harmaan kiven ja negatiivisten H/K-lukujen toteutukseen asti. Raitioteillä ei näin ole.

Se, että liikennehankkeita suunnitellaan enemmän kuin toteutetaan, pitää varmasti paikkansa kaikkien liikennemuotojen kohdalla. Rohkenen silti väittää, että kun asetetaan vastakkain metro/ratikka/autohankkeet, niin toteutusprosentti on ratikan osalta poikkeuksellisen pieni. Oikeastaan se ei välttämättä ole edes huono asia. Tällä hetkellä ollaan tilanteessa, jossa Tampere valjastaa ensiluokkaiset suunnitteluresurssit käyttöönsä ja vuoden päästä esittelee meille nykyaikaisen raitiotien ensimmäisenä Suomessa. Parisen vuotta siitä eteenpäin aletaan saada käytännön kokemusta siitä, miten se raitiotie toteutetaan, miten sitä liikennöidään ja millaiset seuraukset sillä on. Helsingin kannalta lie nyt parasta vain seurata hiljaa vieressä ja lähteä edistämään omia hankkeitaan sitten, kun voidaan ottaa kokemukset ja hyödyt irti Tampereesta. Ainakaan minulla ei ole juuri intoa lähteä kyselemään näiden Helsingin ikuisuusprojektien kuten Topeliuksen tai Ilmalan perään, sillä jos ne nyt yllättäen etenisivät, niin toteutus todennäköisesti olisi sitä luokkaa, että parempi jättää tekemättä. Viiden vuoden päästä tilanne voi olla toinen ja tyypillistä helsinkiläistä katuratikkaa esittävän virkamiehen olo vähän tukala.

----------


## Max

> Muualla saman kokoluokan kaupungeissa, toki Wieniä ja Prahaa lukuunottamatta.


Aika hauska vaikkakin totaalisen off-topic.

Wien 1,7 miljoonaa asukasta
Praha 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta
Helsinki 600 000 asukasta

Samanko kokoluokan kaupunkeja?

Lähempänä samaa kokoluokkaa olisivat esim. Krakova ja Łódź (asukasluvut 700-800 tuhatta), joissa joukkoliikenne perustuu ratikoihin ja keskustat ovat täysin tai lähes bussittomia.

----------


## Kani

> Tässä taitaa aika hyvin olla tiivistettynä raitioteiden ongelma. Ei ole missään organisaatiossa ketään sellaista suorittavan tason virkamiestä, joka oma-aloitteisesti lähtisi puskemaan hankkeita eteenpäin vaan ennemminkin käytetään energiaa luomalla selityksiä sille, miksei jotain voi tehdä. Ei ole myöskään ketään sellaista esimiestä, joka kannustaisi tai määräisi alaisiaan edistämään raitiotieasioita  muutoin kuin korkeintaan juhlapuheissa. Esimerkiksi metrohankkeilla on omat kummisetänsä, jotka joskus kyseenalaisinkin keinoin puskevat nuo hankkeet läpi harmaan kiven ja negatiivisten H/K-lukujen toteutukseen asti. Raitioteillä ei näin ole.


Ongelma liittyy myös valtakulttuuriin, joka palvelee suurtoimijoiden intressejä. Ratikkahankkeet ovat halpoja, niitä voi tilata pieniltäkin toimijoilta ja niihin ei yleensä liity massiivista betoni- ja kalliorakentamista. Ratikoihin ei yleensä koplata suurisuuntaisia asuntorakentamisvisioita, jolloin HV-kabineteissa kiinnostus vähenee entisestään. Kärjistäen voi sanoa, että ratikka-asioita ajetaan Jopolla, kun raskasmetrolla on takanaan audimiesten raskas tuki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä jos Hesarissa olisi pikku-uutinen tekstillä autoilijoiden on ryhdyttävä noudattamaan nopeusrajoituksia ja väistämissääntöjä. Siinä olisikin uutista kerrakseen! Ja toivottavasti uutinen kertoisi, miten tuo asia hoidetaan. No, omasta puolestani toivotan tervetulleeksi robottiautot. Silloin autojen nopeus ei enää riipukaan autoilijan egosta ja kolariuutisetkin alkaisivat olla totta: auto ajoi jalankulkijan päälle. Vaikka näin nykyään otsikoidaan, todellinen päälleajaja on tietenkin auton kuljettaja. Mutta eihän sitä saa sanoa, autoilijoille tulee paha mieli.


Liikenteen kameravalvonta ja muut uudet menetelmät pitävät huolen että autoilijat ovat alkaneet tarkemmin noudattamaan nopeusrajoituksia vilkkailla kaduilla. Villile pysäköinnille josta raitioliikenekin kärsii ei vielä voidan mitään koska sakot siitä ovat olemattomat ja lainsäädäntö laahaa perässä sen kuriin samiseksi.




> Oikeastihan kysymys on vain asenteista, ei turvallisuudesta eikä turvallisuuden tavoittelusta. Raideliikenteeltä vaaditaan tiukkaa ja ehdotonta turvallisuutta. Ja koska raideliikennettä kuljettaa koulutettu ja viimekädessä työpaikallaan virheistä vastuussa oleva ammattikuljettaja, raideliikenteessä myös noudatetaan sitä, mitä on määrätty. Autoilullakin on sääntönsä, mutta teillä ja kaduilla vallitsee viidakon laki ja isomman oikeus. Valvontaan ei ole resursseja, eikä vähillä resursseilla ole haluja valvoa autoilijan vapautta.


Raideliikentellä on pidemmät jarrutusmatkat eikä raidekulkuneuvo pysty väistämään.




> Parhaiten asiaa kuvaa se, että raiteilla on nollatoleranssi. Turvallisuuskulttuurin lähtökohta on ei onnettomuuksia. Maanteillä ja kaduilla ei ole turvallisuuskulttuuria 
> vaan lähtökohta on, että hyväksytään onnettomuudet, loukkaantumiset ja kuolemat. Autoilu on vapautta, ja vapaudella on hintansa.


Vakavat tieliikenteenonnettomuudet joissa osapuolet ovat pelköstään autoja ovat vähentyneet koko ajan. Sellaiset onnettomuudet joissa toinen osapuoli on pyöräilijä tai jalankulkija ovat tosin lisäntyneet. 




> Miten sitten on mahdollista, että kanttikivi riittää turvavarusteeksi jalankulkijan ja 60 km/t ajavan bussin tai auton väliin. Mutta ratikan raiteen viereen laitetaan mielellään edes pensasaita. 339-DF sen jo eäsuorasti sanoi. Voin kirjoittaa sen suoraan: Autoilun Siperia on opettanut. Vauvasta saakka on jokaiselle ollut pakko opettaa, että auto(ilija) tappaa. Pysy siis kaukana autoista  niin kauan kunnes itse pääset rattiin tappajien puolelle turvaan.


Sellaisia pätkiä on aika vähän joissa jalkakäytävä on kiinni kadussa jolla saa ajaa 60 km/h tai enemmän. Tavallisesti katuympäristössä on 40 km/h rajoitus. Poikkeuskohdat joissa on tällaisia ratkaisuja ovat yleensä sillat tai kallioleikkaukset tai paikat joihin on rakennettu meluaita ja luiskat bussipysäkeille, eikä ole haluttu hidastaa autoliikennettä koska kapea kohta on melko lyhyt.




> Oikeastihan on niin, että jokainen ajorata pitäisi eristää kaikesta muusta 2 metriä korkealla panssari- tai betoniaidalla, jos autoilulta vaaditaan sama turvallisuus kuin ketjussa esitetään välttämättömäksi ratikalle. Vähän sinne päin olisi, että kanttikiven korkeus on vähintään 35 cm ja kivessä on aina 70 cm korkea aita, joka kestää henkilöautolla päin ajamisen. Turvallinen bussi siis saisi tulla aidasta läpi, sillä onhan siellä sentään se ammattikuljettaja, joka voi saada potkut, joten se kuljettaja ei sitä bussia aidan läpi tahallaan aja.


Toistaiseksi on riittänyt sellainen puoli metriä korkea tukeva peltiaita jollaisia maanteillämme on. Joidenkin mielestä se on kuitenkin riittämätön. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:37 ----------




> Olikohan tämä rataosuus, jossa Stuttgartissa vaunulla ajettiin nopeusmittarin mukaan 70 km/h: http://goo.gl/maps/LQ53h ? Voisin videosta varmistaa, mutta valitettavasti materiaali on mini-dv -nauhalla ja videokameran laturi hukassa


Tuo vastaa suurin piirtein nelosen reittiä Paciuksenkadulla tai kympin Töölön Tullista Kuusitielle. Voisivatko ne ajaa 70 km/h kyseisissä paikissa? Nyt en halua vastaukseksi että "Ei voi koska ei se kannata, ajansäästö on liian pieni". Kyse on meidän liikennesäännöistä ja turvallisuuskulttuurista. Mahdollistaako se raitiovaunujen muuta katuliikennettä nopeamman ajon vaikka raitiotietä erottaa vain reunakivetys?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:48 ----------




> En muista, että tällaisia olisi ehdotettu. Sen sijaan on monesti keskusteltu siitä, että korkean huippunopeuden peräänkuuluttaminen perustuu virheelliseen ajatteluun, sillä raitiovaunun pysäkkivälillä siitä huippunopeudesta ei juuri ole iloa. Sekoitat siis keskenään matkanopeuden (keskinopeuden) ja huippunopeuden.


Pysäkkiväliä voi tietenkin harventaa tai siirtää pysäkkejä niin että niiden väli olisi tasainen ja n 500 m. Ei ole mielekästä istua raitiovaunussa tai bussissa joka joissakin paikoissa pysähtelee 200 m välein, sitten jossain muualla on lähes 1 km niiden välillä.




> Manskun nopeusrajoitus on 50 km/h. Jos ratikalle luotaisiin siellä sellaiset olot, joissa se voisi kulkea 50 km/h, se riittäisi aivan mainiosti. Itse asiassa jo 40 km/h nopeus riittäisi aivan erinomaisesti, jos kuljettajan ei tarvitsisi siellä liian kapealla kaistalla väistellä ajonopeutta säätämällä ja jatkuvasti jarruttamalla viereisten kaistojen autoja, ei tarvitsisi madella kymppiä vaihteiden yli eikä kiemurrella mutkalle väännetyllä radalla sekä hiljentää ja usein pysähtyä liikennevaloihin, joiden etuudet ovat puutteelliset.


Johtuuko tämä nyt siitä että uusimmat vaunutyypit (Arctic ja Vario) ovat niin leveitä ettei voida ajaa sallittua nopeutta peilien kolahtamisen pelossa?




> Kuinka niin? Juurihan Manskun turvallisuutta alennettiin kertaheitolla reippaasti, kun hyväksyttiin ne piirrokset, joissa sinne on puserrettu fillarikaistat kaiken muun sekaan kaikkea kaventamalla niin, että siellä fillarin tanko osuu jalankulkijan vatsaan ja bussin peili fillaristin kypärään.


Polkupyörällä ajo keskikaupungila on useimmilla täysin vapaaehtoista. Kukaan ei pakota siihen. Sitten kun polkupyöräilijät huomaavat että kaikki heidän vaatimansa ideat eivät oikein toimi tullaan purkaman pois vaarallisimmat pyörätiet. Siihen saakka saavat kärsiä omasta tyhmyydestä.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:00 ----------




> Ongelma liittyy myös valtakulttuuriin, joka palvelee suurtoimijoiden intressejä. Ratikkahankkeet ovat halpoja, niitä voi tilata pieniltäkin toimijoilta ja niihin ei yleensä liity massiivista betoni- ja kalliorakentamista. Ratikoihin ei yleensä koplata suurisuuntaisia asuntorakentamisvisioita, jolloin HV-kabineteissa kiinnostus vähenee entisestään. Kärjistäen voi sanoa, että ratikka-asioita ajetaan Jopolla, kun raskasmetrolla on takanaan audimiesten raskas tuki.


Tämä on totta useimpien raitiotiehankkeiden kohdalla, ei ole tarpeeksi suurta organisaatiota huolehtimaan niiden rakentamisesta. Ainoa poikkeus koko ja hintaluokassa on Laajasalon yhteys. Se on enemmän metron kokoluokan hanke ja siihen sisältyy myös suurisuuntaista asuntorakentamista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Aika hauska vaikkakin totaalisen off-topic.
> 
> Wien 1,7 miljoonaa asukasta
> Praha 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta
> Helsinki 600 000 asukasta
> 
> Samanko kokoluokan kaupunkeja?
> 
> Lähempänä samaa kokoluokkaa olisivat esim. Krakova ja Łódź (asukasluvut 700-800 tuhatta), joissa joukkoliikenne perustuu ratikoihin ja keskustat ovat täysin tai lähes bussittomia.


Kaupunkien kokoa mitataan yleensä kaupunkiseudun tai kaupunkialueen (urban area) ominaisuuksien perusteella, ei keskuskaupungin tai keskuskunnan asukasmäärän perusteella. Muuallakin kuin Helsingissä keskuskunnan asukasmäärä antaa kovin oudon kuvan kaupungin koosta. Esimerkiksi Lontoota ei yleensä pidetä 7000 asukkaan pikkukaupunkina  tai Brysseliä 166000 asukkaan kaupunkina.

Eri lähteissä kaupunkiseutujen asukasmäärä riippuu alueen määrittelystä, mutta eri mittareilla Helsingin metropolialueen asukasmäärä on 1,2 -1,6 miljoonaa, Prahan 1,2-2,0 miljoonaa ja Wienin 1,6-2,4 miljoonaa. Suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupungeista on siis kysymys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:08 ----------




> Tuo vastaa suurin piirtein nelosen reittiä Paciuksenkadulla tai kympin Töölön Tullista Kuusitielle. Voisivatko ne ajaa 70 km/h kyseisissä paikissa? Nyt en halua vastaukseksi että "Ei voi koska ei se kannata, ajansäästö on liian pieni". Kyse on meidän liikennesäännöistä ja turvallisuuskulttuurista. Mahdollistaako se raitiovaunujen muuta katuliikennettä nopeamman ajon vaikka raitiotietä erottaa vain reunakivetys?


Minusta sopiva huippunopeus riippuu liikenneympäristöstä ja tuossa puhutaan kahdesta vähän erilaisesta kadusta, joiden leveys sekä risteyksien ja kevyen liikenteen määrä on erilainen. Paciuksenkadulla voisi pienellä viilauksella periaatteessa mennä 60-70 km/h ratakin, mutta Töölön Tulli - Kuusitie välillä 40-50 km/h huippunopeus vaikuttaa luontevammalta.

----------


## j-lu

> Eri lähteissä kaupunkiseutujen asukasmäärä riippuu alueen määrittelystä, mutta eri mittareilla Helsingin metropolialueen asukasmäärä on 1,2 -1,6 miljoonaa, Prahan 1,2-2,0 miljoonaa ja Wienin 1,6-2,4 miljoonaa. Suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupungeista on siis kysymys..


Helsingissä kaupunkia on 200 000 asukkaan verran. Sitten alkaa maaseutu. Jos olisit käynyt Prahassa tai Wienissä, et ikinä väittäisi Helsingin olevan suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupunki.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo vastaa suurin piirtein nelosen reittiä Paciuksenkadulla tai kympin Töölön Tullista Kuusitielle. Voisivatko ne ajaa 70 km/h kyseisissä paikissa? Nyt en halua vastaukseksi että "Ei voi koska ei se kannata, ajansäästö on liian pieni". Kyse on meidän liikennesäännöistä ja turvallisuuskulttuurista. Mahdollistaako se raitiovaunujen muuta katuliikennettä nopeamman ajon vaikka raitiotietä erottaa vain reunakivetys?


Jos vain lakia katsotaan, niin voisi kyllä. Kaistakohtainen nopeusrajoitus on TLL:n mukaan mahdollinen. Ja 70 km/h sallii liikennevalot ja suojatiet. Eikä edellytä erityisiä suojarakenteita raitiotien ympärille.

Jos käytäntöä katsotaan, niin esim. Meilahdentien kohdalla rata tekee autokaistojen vuoksi mutkan, josta ei voi ajaa ratikalla 70 km/h, ja pysäkkien takia ratikka tod näk ei ehtisi kiihdyttää siihen vauhtiin muutenkaan. Ja vaatisi se vähän eri tavoin rakennettua rataa ja todennäköisesti kannatinlankaakin. Kiristämättömällä ajolangalla ei pitäisi säännöllisessä liikenteessä ajaa kuin max. 60 km/h.




> Johtuuko tämä nyt siitä että uusimmat vaunutyypit (Arctic ja Vario) ovat niin leveitä ettei voida ajaa sallittua nopeutta peilien kolahtamisen pelossa?


Tarkoitin autojen peilejä. Ratikka osuu herkimmin kuorma-auton tai bussin peiliin, joskus jopa henkilöauton peiliin, jos auto ryhmittyy oman kaistansa reunaan.

Peilikorkeudella ulottumat eivät uusissa vaunuissa ole vanhoja suuremmat. Vaikka Artic on molemmilta puolilta 5 cm leveä, siinä ei ole peilejä vaan vähän tilaa vievät kamerat, joten sen ulottuma ei ole Valmetin niveliä suurempi.




> Polkupyörällä ajo keskikaupungila on useimmilla täysin vapaaehtoista. Kukaan ei pakota siihen. Sitten kun polkupyöräilijät huomaavat että kaikki heidän vaatimansa ideat eivät oikein toimi tullaan purkaman pois vaarallisimmat pyörätiet. Siihen saakka saavat kärsiä omasta tyhmyydestä.


Jos ajatellaan noin, niin edelleen jää ongelmaksi se, että se vapaaehtoisesti pyöräilemään lähtenyt fillaristi osuu jalankulkijaan, ei kiva. Samoin se bussi todennäköisesti yrittää väistää fillaristin päätä, jolloin se ei mahdu enää omalle kaistalleen, mistä seuraa se, että autokaistan auto siirtyy mahdollisimman lähelle ratikkakiskoja, jotta ei jää bussin alle. Ja silloin se on liian kapean ratikkakaistan vuoksi ratikan tiellä.

Mun mielestä Mansku ansaitsee pyöräkaistat ihan ehdottomasti, siitä ei tarvitse edes keskustella. Mutta liikennesuunnittelun pitäisi myös ymmärtää, että uusien kaistojen luominen ja tuominen ei ole mikään pikkujuttu, vaan se vaatii koko kadun uudelleensuunnittelua. Jos ei ole rahaa sellaiseen, niin kannattaa odottaa parempia aikoja. Ihan niin kuin sen Topeliuksen ratikan kanssa, josta eilen mainitsin. Tehdään sitten, kun osataan, halutaan ja voidaan tehdä kunnolla.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissä kaupunkia on 200 000 asukkaan verran. Sitten alkaa maaseutu. Jos olisit käynyt Prahassa tai Wienissä, et ikinä väittäisi Helsingin olevan suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupunki.


Olen käynyt Prahassa viimeksi noin kuukausi sitten. Se vaikutti aika lailla Helsingin kokoiselta kaupungilta. Toki erojakin on.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Villile pysäköinnille josta raitioliikenekin kärsii ei vielä voidan mitään koska sakot siitä ovat olemattomat ja lainsäädäntö laahaa perässä sen kuriin samiseksi.


Sille on kuitenkin nyt alettu tekemään jotain, ja olen varma, että vaikutukset tulevat näkyviin vähän viivellä. Toivottavaa on toki, että asian eteen tehtäisiin vielä enemmän. Otso Kivekäs toivottavasti pitää meidät asiassa ajan tasalla.





> Raideliikentellä on pidemmät jarrutusmatkat eikä raidekulkuneuvo pysty väistämään.


Ei tämä liity oikeastaan mitenkään siihen, mitä Antero kirjoitti. Suoralla tiellä ratikka menee suoraan, niin kuin menisi kuorma-auto tai bussikin. Kukaan ei mene alle, oli kiskot tai ei. Hyvällä säällä se ratikkakin jarruttaa, ja talvella paremmin kuin kumipyöräinen. Monta kertaa on bussipysäkillä lähtenyt kohti kaartanut bussi tulemaan päälle, kun joko ura on napannut sivuttaisluisuun tai kun kovaksi pakkautuneessa lumessa ja jäässä ei jarrut enää tehoakaan.




> Vakavat tieliikenteenonnettomuudet joissa osapuolet ovat pelköstään autoja ovat vähentyneet koko ajan. Sellaiset onnettomuudet joissa toinen osapuoli on pyöräilijä tai jalankulkija ovat tosin lisäntyneet.


Pyöräily oikeastaan koko maassa on lisääntynyt ja reilusti. On aika ilmeistä, että tämä näkyy tilastoissakin. Sekin, että jalankulkija on useimmin osallisena onnettomuuteen, ei kerro välttämättä siitä, että liikennekulttuurissa olisi tapahtunut muutosta tai että jalankulkijat olisivat jotenkin huolimattomampia. Tämä voi kertoa myös vaikkapa siitä, miten liikennettä järjestetään, tai vaikka siitä, miten jalankulkuun suhtaudutaan, kun itsellä on 1300 kilon varustus alla. En nyt lähde tutustumaan tilastoihin, jotta voisin mitään aiheesta järkeillä. Se ei oikeastaan liity aiheeseen mitenkään, koska on jo esimerkein osoitettu, ettei raitiovaunu ole muulle liikenteelle niin vaarallisia kuin 60 km/h tiet, joilla kulkee rekkoja ja busseja.




> Sellaisia pätkiä on aika vähän joissa jalkakäytävä on kiinni kadussa jolla saa ajaa 60 km/h tai enemmän.


Kuitenkin niitä on, ja on paljon niitä kohtia, joissa jalkakäytävän ja ajoradan erotus on lähinnä visuaalinen. Kun kulkuneuvo ei ole raide-ohjattu, on aina olemassa riski, että sieltä tulee päälle jotain 60 km/h. Tämä jo yksistään puhuu sen puolesta, ettei 60 km/h kulkevaa ratikkaa ole millään tavalla tarvetta eristää kevyestä liikenteestä.





> Tuo vastaa suurin piirtein nelosen reittiä Paciuksenkadulla tai kympin Töölön Tullista Kuusitielle. Voisivatko ne ajaa 70 km/h kyseisissä paikissa?


Oma veikkaukseni on, että vaikka voisi, lainsäädäntö tulisi estämään yli 60 km/h ratikkaliikenteen taajamassa, ehkä jo yli 50 km/h liikenteen.




> Ei ole mielekästä istua raitiovaunussa tai bussissa joka joissakin paikoissa pysähtelee 200 m välein, sitten jossain muualla on lähes 1 km niiden välillä.


Niitä 200 m välejä ei montaa ole  :Wink: 
Ei yksi pysähtyminen mikään suuri aikahaitta ole, kunhan muu kulku on esteetöntä ja reipasta.




> Polkupyörällä ajo keskikaupungila on useimmilla täysin vapaaehtoista. Kukaan ei pakota siihen.


Jokainen fillaristi, joka on poissa autosta tai joukkoliikenteestä, on kyllä mielestäni aika hyvä asia. Pyöräily on pieni paha, kunhan se joskus saadaan toimimaan. Olkoon Tanska ja Hollanti nyt tässä referenssejäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:24 ----------




> Ainoa poikkeus koko ja hintaluokassa on Laajasalon yhteys. Se on enemmän metron kokoluokan hanke ja siihen sisältyy myös suurisuuntaista asuntorakentamista.


Kertokoon nyt tämä sitten metron tarpeellisuudesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:36 ----------




> Jos vain lakia katsotaan, niin voisi kyllä. Kaistakohtainen nopeusrajoitus on TLL:n mukaan mahdollinen.


Ai, mutta tämähän on mukava tietää! Kiitos!

----------


## petteri

> Ei tämä liity oikeastaan mitenkään siihen, mitä Antero kirjoitti. Suoralla tiellä ratikka menee suoraan, niin kuin menisi kuorma-auto tai bussikin. Kukaan ei mene alle, oli kiskot tai ei. Hyvällä säällä se ratikkakin jarruttaa, ja talvella paremmin kuin kumipyöräinen. 
> 
> ......
> 
> Se ei oikeastaan liity aiheeseen mitenkään, koska on jo esimerkein osoitettu, ettei raitiovaunu ole muulle liikenteelle niin vaarallisia kuin 60 km/h tiet, joilla kulkee rekkoja ja busseja.


Millä esimerkeillä ja miten osoitettu? Anteron alun perin tällä foorumilla nopean liikenteen tasoliikenne-esimerkkinä esiin tuomalla Frankfurtin Eschersheimer Landstraßella on kuollut ratikan tappamana ainakin 32 jalankulkijaa 41 vuodessa, tuo siis yhdellä kadulla, joka onkin saanut Mainin rannoilla hellittelynimen Tödenstrecke eli Kuolemanrata. Tuo kertoo mitä nopeiden ratikoiden turvallisuus voi olla, ainakin silloin kun ympärillä on paljon kevyttä liikennettä, asutusta ja siten voimakas paine ylittää rata mistä sattuu.

60 km/h tunnissa tai yli autokadut ovat muuten yleensä alueilla, joilla ei ole paljon kevyttä liikennettä. Ratikka taas yleensä houkuttelee jalankulkua, siinä on todella suuri ero.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 60 km/h tunnissa tai yli autokadut ovat muuten yleensä alueilla, joilla ei ole paljon kevyttä liikennettä. Ratikka taas yleensä houkuttelee jalankulkua, siinä on todella suuri ero.


Mä allekirjoitan kanssa tämän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä allekirjoitan kanssa tämän.


Aika velikultia.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pyöräily oikeastaan koko maassa on lisääntynyt ja reilusti. On aika ilmeistä, että tämä näkyy tilastoissakin. Sekin, että jalankulkija on useimmin osallisena onnettomuuteen, ei kerro välttämättä siitä, että liikennekulttuurissa olisi tapahtunut muutosta tai että jalankulkijat olisivat jotenkin huolimattomampia. Tämä voi kertoa myös vaikkapa siitä, miten liikennettä järjestetään, tai vaikka siitä, miten jalankulkuun suhtaudutaan, kun itsellä on 1300 kilon varustus alla. En nyt lähde tutustumaan tilastoihin, jotta voisin mitään aiheesta järkeillä. Se ei oikeastaan liity aiheeseen mitenkään, koska on jo esimerkein osoitettu, ettei raitiovaunu ole muulle liikenteelle niin vaarallisia kuin 60 km/h tiet, joilla kulkee rekkoja ja busseja.


Jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden keskuudessa on niin paljon tolloja jotka juoksevat tai ajavat tien yli ihan mistä sattuu eivätkä katso tuleeko autoja tai muita kulkuneuvoja. Myös sellaisia jotka eivät viitsi käyttää heijsastimia pimeällä. Raitiovaunussa se äänettömyys estää joissakin tapauksissa havaitsemaan sen ajoissa. Helsingissä myös niiden "suojaväri" varsinkin jos on lehtiä puissa.




> Oma veikkaukseni on, että vaikka voisi, lainsäädäntö tulisi estämään yli 60 km/h ratikkaliikenteen taajamassa, ehkä jo yli 50 km/h liikenteen.


Paciuksenkadulla ja Mäkelänkadulla oli 1980-luvulla vielä 60 km/h rajoitus ja se koski sekä autoja että raitiovaunuja. En tiedä sitten kulkivatko raitiovaunut siihen aikaan niin nopeasti. Molemmilla kaduillahan on pysäkit 200-300 m välein jotka osaltaan hidastavat matkantekoa että ainoat paikat Helsingissä jossa  matka-aikaa saisi säästettyä ajamalla nopeammin on pilattu liian tiheällä pysähtymiskäytännöllä.




> Jokainen fillaristi, joka on poissa autosta tai joukkoliikenteestä, on kyllä mielestäni aika hyvä asia. Pyöräily on pieni paha, kunhan se joskus saadaan toimimaan. Olkoon Tanska ja Hollanti nyt tässä referenssejäni.


Helsingissä on kevyen liikenteen väyliä todella paljon varsinaisten pääkatujen ulkopuolella. Pyörän voi myös taluttaa hankalassa paikassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitiovaunussa se äänettömyys estää joissakin tapauksissa havaitsemaan sen ajoissa.


Juu, ota myös huomioon, että ratikoita kulkee paljon harvemmin kuin kumipyöräisiä. Ylityspaikkoja voidaan periaatteessa tehdä niin paljon kuin tarpeellista. En usko kilkutinlaitteen tunnistimeen maksavan mitenkään ihan älyttömän paljon. Ainakin, jos villit ylitykset oikeasti aiheuttavat niin suuren riskin, luulisi asiaan panostettavan. Näin tuskin kuitenkaan tulisi käymään.




> Molemmilla kaduillahan on pysäkit 200-300 m välein jotka osaltaan hidastavat matkantekoa että ainoat paikat Helsingissä jossa  matka-aikaa saisi säästettyä ajamalla nopeammin on pilattu liian tiheällä pysähtymiskäytännöllä.


Tämä tuskin on ratikoiden syytä, vaan suunnittelun. Pysäkkejä ei suunnitella koko linjaa ajatellen, vaan yksittäin. Ei mahdotonta korjata, mutta ei myöskään aina tarpeellista. Jos on tarvetta kahdelle toisiaan lähellä oleville pysäkille, on sille myös varmaan tarpeeksi hyvät perustelut, että aiheutetaan minuutti pari lisää matka-aikaan. Minuutti tai pari siksi, koska modernilla raitiotiellä, jossa liikennevalot välillä eivät hidasta tai jossa ei kuljettajan tarvitse myydä lippuja, ei hidastusta pitäisi sen enempää tullakaan. Tukholmassa lyhimmät asemavälit tunnelbanassa on alle 500 metriä.




> Helsingissä on kevyen liikenteen väyliä todella paljon varsinaisten pääkatujen ulkopuolella. Pyörän voi myös taluttaa hankalassa paikassa.


Pyöräilykulttuuri on Helsingissä aika nuori, sama juttu on Tukholmassakin. Väylät kyllä löytävät ennen pitkää paikkansa, varsinkin kun fillariväki on sen verran aktiivista. Valitettavasti tämän väen huuto ei aina kuulu kaikille päättäjille. Hämeentielläkin olisi suuri tarve pyöräkaistalle, mutta kahden autokaistan tarve on mukamas suurempi - siis kadulla, joka on saman suuntainen ja vain parin korttelin päässä Sörnäisten rantatiestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikoihin ei yleensä koplata suurisuuntaisia asuntorakentamisvisioita, jolloin HV-kabineteissa kiinnostus vähenee entisestään.


Samalla voi kuitenkin todeta, että ne ratikkaverkon hankkeet, jotka on koplattu tavalla tai toisella asuntorakentamiseen, ovat olleet käytännössä ainoita toteutuneita todella pitkään aikaan. Joissakin yhteys on ollut aivan suora (esim. Jätkäsaari), joissakin vain osa hanketta (esim. Konepajan alue ja ysin perustaminen). Asuntorakentaminen saa ihan erilailla vipinää aikaan kuin pelkkä liikennehanke. Siinä mielessä kun 339-DF manaili ikuisuushankkeita Topeliuksenkatua ja Ilmalaa, on niistä Ilmalalla toteutuminen minusta aika todennäköistä maankäyttökytköksen vuoksi.

Tämän huono puoli on, että pelkkä nykyisen ratikkaverkon nopeuttaminen on puhdas liikennehanke eikä siksi saa niin laajaa tukea kuin nykyverkon laajennukset uusille alueille. Tilanne voi muuttua, jos kaupunkibulevardeille esitetään joukkoliikennemuodoksi nimenomaan pikaratikkaa eikä nykyratikan laajennusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Samalla voi kuitenkin todeta, että ne ratikkaverkon hankkeet, jotka on koplattu tavalla tai toisella asuntorakentamiseen, ovat olleet käytännössä ainoita toteutuneita todella pitkään aikaan. Joissakin yhteys on ollut aivan suora (esim. Jätkäsaari), joissakin vain osa hanketta (esim. Konepajan alue ja ysin perustaminen). Asuntorakentaminen saa ihan erilailla vipinää aikaan kuin pelkkä liikennehanke.


Jätkän tapauksessa on kuitenkin ikään kuin erityisperusteet. Saukonpaasi voidaan nähdä liityntäyhteytenä metroon, jos halutaan. Silloin se voi tietyille intressipiireille olla siksi kiinnostava.

Länsiterminaalia taas painosti satama, jota kyllä kuunnellaan. HKL:hän oli kovasti sen kannalla, että koko Kampin läpi kulkeva rata tehdään "myöhemmin" ja Jätkään körötellään Bulevardia pitkin  Välimerenkadulle. Myös rata satamaan olisi tehty "myöhemmin" koska HKL:n mielestä sataman matkustajavirrat oli joustavampaa hoitaa busseilla. Sille vitsille naurettiin monessa kahvipöydässä aikanaan. Satama ei ollut ihan samaa mieltä kuin HKL. Haluan uskoa myös, että käymilläni kahdenvälisillä virastotason yläpuolisilla keskusteluilla on ollut tuossa asiassa merkitystä.

Ilmalasta saattaa joskus tulla jotain, jos siellä on voimakastahtoinen aluearkkitehti tai projektipäällikkö. En tiedä onko. Toistaiseksi sitä on milloin milläkin verukkeella siirretty nätisti eteenpäin vuosi-pari kerrallaan siten, ettei suunnittelua tarvitse koskaan aloittaa. Kohta alkavat tekosyyt loppua, kun siltakin levennetään tänä vuonna, joten joko joutuvat keksimään taas uusia syitä tai sitten vaan toivomaan, että se on jo niin unohdettu hanke, ettei kukaan kysele perään.

----------


## SD202

> Tieliikenteen turvallisuuskulttuurissa nopeusrajoitus on vain viitteellinen. Sen saa ylittää kaikenlaisin verukkein mittarivirheestä tai mittausvirheestä. Pakko-ohjaus ei tule kysymykseenkään, koska turvallisuuden vuoksi on välillä pakko ajaa ylinopeutta. Tekniikka antaisi nykyisin oivan mahdollisuuden henkilöautojenkin nopeuden rajoittamiseen vallitsevan nopeusrajoituksen mukaan. Navigaattorin käyttäjät tietävät, kuinka navigaattori osaa huomauttaa siitä, että ajat ylinopeutta. Yhtä hyvin se voisi rajoittaakin nopeuden. Mutta sehän on yksilönvapauden loukkausta! Ja jotta ei loukata vapautta rikkoa lakia, valmistetaan ja myydään apuvälineitä kiinnijäämisen estämiseksi. Tästä kaikesta mainitseminen ei muuten tarkoita sitä, että vaadin raideliikenteen kuljettajalle käyttöön välineitä, joilla voi ohittaa turvalaitteet.
> 
> No, eksyttiin aiheesta. Mutta eiköhän tämä spin-off tullutkin jo lukijoille selväksi. 
> 
> Antero


Minäkin eksyn aiheesta...Mutta ajelin tuossa edestakaisen matkan autolla välillä Kuopio-Vantaa-Kuopio. Ajelin hieman yli rajoitusten (toki sekin on lähtökohtaisesti väärin), mutta huomasin silti olevani enemmänkin liikenteen tukkona. Sattumaa tai ei, niin useimmat ohittavat autot olivat kotoisin - merkkejä mainitsematta - Ingolstadtista sekä Münchenistä.  :Wink: 

Ehkä olemme sen verran myöhään puusta pudonnutta kansaa, että autoilukulttuuri on hieman lapsenkengissä. Henkilökohtaisen autoilun rajoittaminen niin valtateillä kuin kaupungissakin koetaan hyökkäykseksi henkilökohtaiselle reviirille. Sama pätee muihinkin yksityisluonteisiin kulkuneuvoihin. Polkupyörällä on päästävä ovelta ovelle myös siellä missä pyöräteitä ei ole - kuten Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Polkupyörän jättäminen Helsingin keskustan lukuisille pysäköintipaikoille ja loppumatkan kävely ei vain uppoa kaikille.

Omien kokemusteni mukaan esimerkiksi saksalaiskaupunkien liikenne toimii suht' koht' kohteliaasti jättäen julkiselle liikenteelle paremmat mahdollisuudet ripeään liikenteeseen, saksalaisautoilijoiden sisäinen rallikuski pääsee valloilleen vasta maanteillä tai autobahnilla. Suomessa on kai luvallista pysäköidä vaikka bussipysäkille, jos on "nopea asia hoidettavana". Saksalaiskaupungeissa en ole tällaista havainnut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juu, ota myös huomioon, että ratikoita kulkee paljon harvemmin kuin kumipyöräisiä. Ylityspaikkoja voidaan periaatteessa tehdä niin paljon kuin tarpeellista. En usko kilkutinlaitteen tunnistimeen maksavan mitenkään ihan älyttömän paljon. Ainakin, jos villit ylitykset oikeasti aiheuttavat niin suuren riskin, luulisi asiaan panostettavan. Näin tuskin kuitenkaan tulisi käymään.


Kyllä jos ylityspaikkojen raitiovaunu saa ajaa korkeitaan 40. Mutta jos 60 niin pitää olla aidat. Niin se on teillä Ruotsissakin. Ihmiset eivät huomaa ja osaa varoa raitiovaunuja samalla tavalla kuin autoja. Ylimääräiset "melulähteet" varoittamassa raitiovaunuista taas on melusaastetta, esimerkkinä Helsingin Varova-valot joita ei voi sijoittaa paikkoihin joissa on asuinrakennuksia vieressä.




> Tämä tuskin on ratikoiden syytä, vaan suunnittelun. Pysäkkejä ei suunnitella koko linjaa ajatellen, vaan yksittäin. Ei mahdotonta korjata, mutta ei myöskään aina tarpeellista. Jos on tarvetta kahdelle toisiaan lähellä oleville pysäkille, on sille myös varmaan tarpeeksi hyvät perustelut, että aiheutetaan minuutti pari lisää matka-aikaan. Minuutti tai pari siksi, koska modernilla raitiotiellä, jossa liikennevalot välillä eivät hidasta tai jossa ei kuljettajan tarvitse myydä lippuja, ei hidastusta pitäisi sen enempää tullakaan. Tukholmassa lyhimmät asemavälit tunnelbanassa on alle 500 metriä.


Jos kaksi pysäkkiä on 200 m päässä toisistaan niin ne tulisi yhdistää niin että kumpaakin siirretään näiden kahden puoleenväliin, tai vahtoehtoiisesti pitäisi siirtää toinen niistä kauemmas, jos seuraava pysäkki ei ole liian lähellä. Tietysti risteykset ja liikenteen sujuvuus huomioiden. Ei koske pelkästään raitiovaunuja vaan myös bussiliikennettä. 

Yksi syy miksi esim jokeri-bussi on niin suosittu on että se ohittaa joitakin pysäkejä joilla muut bussit pysähtyvät, ja todellista säästöä matka-ajassa syntyy. Pelkät liikennevaloetuudet eivät riitä koska ne eivät toimi riittävän hyvin jos liikennettä on liikaa. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:50 ----------




> Samalla voi kuitenkin todeta, että ne ratikkaverkon hankkeet, jotka on koplattu tavalla tai toisella asuntorakentamiseen, ovat olleet käytännössä ainoita toteutuneita todella pitkään aikaan. Joissakin yhteys on ollut aivan suora (esim. Jätkäsaari), joissakin vain osa hanketta (esim. Konepajan alue ja ysin perustaminen). Asuntorakentaminen saa ihan erilailla vipinää aikaan kuin pelkkä liikennehanke. Siinä mielessä kun 339-DF manaili ikuisuushankkeita Topeliuksenkatua ja Ilmalaa, on niistä Ilmalalla toteutuminen minusta aika todennäköistä maankäyttökytköksen vuoksi.


Merkittävimmät laajennukset ovat nimenomaan olleet maankäyttöön kytkettyjä: Pasilat, Pikku-Huopalahti, Jätkäsaari ja tulevaisuudessa Kalasatama ja Laajasalo.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:52 ----------




> Länsiterminaalia taas painosti satama, jota kyllä kuunnellaan. HKL:hän oli kovasti sen kannalla, että koko Kampin läpi kulkeva rata tehdään "myöhemmin" ja Jätkään körötellään Bulevardia pitkin  Välimerenkadulle. Myös rata satamaan olisi tehty "myöhemmin" koska HKL:n mielestä sataman matkustajavirrat oli joustavampaa hoitaa busseilla. Sille vitsille naurettiin monessa kahvipöydässä aikanaan. Satama ei ollut ihan samaa mieltä kuin HKL. Haluan uskoa myös, että käymilläni kahdenvälisillä virastotason yläpuolisilla keskusteluilla on ollut tuossa asiassa merkitystä.


Olisikohan sillä ollut vaikutusta, että kun varmistui että länsimetro rakennetaan, ja länsiväyläbussien ralli poistuu, voitiin rakentaa raitiotie Kampista Hietalahteen ja Jätkäsaareen? Kielteisessä länsimetropäätöksessä joka olisi tiennyt bussirallin vilkastumista, olisi jouduttu miettimään pelkästään Bulevardin kautta kulkevaa linjaa, mutta onneksi ei käynyt niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ilmalasta saattaa joskus tulla jotain, jos siellä on voimakastahtoinen aluearkkitehti tai projektipäällikkö. En tiedä onko. Toistaiseksi sitä on milloin milläkin verukkeella siirretty nätisti eteenpäin vuosi-pari kerrallaan siten, ettei suunnittelua tarvitse koskaan aloittaa. Kohta alkavat tekosyyt loppua, kun siltakin levennetään tänä vuonna, joten joko joutuvat keksimään taas uusia syitä tai sitten vaan toivomaan, että se on jo niin unohdettu hanke, ettei kukaan kysele perään.


No nythän on keksitty, että Pasilan keskuskorttelin työnaikaiset liikennejärjestelyt mahdollistavat Ilmalan ratikan käyttöönoton aikaisintaan vuonna 2021. Seiskan ratikat kuitenkin mahtuvat sekaan koko työmaan ajan, joten kieltämättä kuulostaa tekosyyltä.

----------


## Jusa

Kalasataman alueellakin on katusuunnitelmat melko valmiina, mutta raitiotie suunnitteluun ei löydy varoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä jos ylityspaikkojen raitiovaunu saa ajaa korkeitaan 40. Mutta jos 60 niin pitää olla aidat. Niin se on teillä Ruotsissakin.


Näin on ainakin "Ruotsissa", tässä tapauksessa Tukholmassa. Pakko sanoa, että Göteborgia en niin hyvin tunne, että osaisin äkkiseltä sanoa, miten siellä on. Norrköpingissä omalla osiollaan on maksiminopeus 60 km/h, ja ainakin Finnspångsvägenin ja Hagebygatanin rinnalla kulkevat kiskot ovat ainakin osin aitaamatonta aluetta. Ylityspaikkoja näillä radanpätkillä ei ole kuin pysäkkien yhteydessä, joissa nopeus on maksimissaan se 40 km/h. Viittäkymppiä saa ajaa Norrköpingissä sekakaduilla, ja ilman aitoja. Tukholmassa muistaakseni ei ole sellaista pätkää, jossa olisi sekä autoliikennettä että ratikoita samalla kadulla niin, että nopeus olisi yli 40 km/h, ja niissä kohdissa, joissa rata kulkee 50 tai 60 km/h tien vierellä, on aitaukset. Valitettavasti Alvikin pohjoispuolisesta radasta en voi sanoa, koska olen nähnyt sen vain rakennusvaiheessa.




> Ylimääräiset "melulähteet" varoittamassa raitiovaunuista taas on melusaastetta, esimerkkinä Helsingin Varova-valot joita ei voi sijoittaa paikkoihin joissa on asuinrakennuksia vieressä.


Ei ne Tukholmassa ole melusaastetta, kun asutuksen keskellä niitä voi olla vaikka joka pysäkin yhteydessä. Vaan samaahan sanotaan ratikoistakin, että ovat melusaastetta eikä sellaisia haluta kotikaduille kirskumaan. Kaupunkiin kuitenkin kuuluu äänet, ja nämä äänet ovat olleet mukana jo toista sataa vuotta. Jakeluautojen tyhjäkäynti ja peruutusvaroitin on ollut vasta muutama kymmenen vuotta, ja niitä mukamas siedetään paremmin.




> Jos kaksi pysäkkiä on 200 m päässä toisistaan niin ne tulisi yhdistää niin että kumpaakin siirretään näiden kahden puoleenväliin, tai vahtoehtoiisesti pitäisi siirtää toinen niistä kauemmas, jos seuraava pysäkki ei ole liian lähellä.


Mutta tämä 60-80 km/h ja tiheä pysähdys toimii sikäli hyvin yhdessä,  että siten turvallisten ylityspaikkojen määrä saadaan suuremmaksi.  :Wink: 




> Yksi syy miksi esim jokeri-bussi on niin suosittu on että se ohittaa joitakin pysäkejä joilla muut bussit pysähtyvät, ja todellista säästöä matka-ajassa syntyy.


Tätä konstia käytetään, kun muita tehostuskeinoja ei haluta, siis kun ei haluta parempia valoetuisuuksia, joukkoliikenteen priorisointia tai henkilöautoliikenteen vähentämistä. Silloin voi pidentää pysäkkiväliä ja heikentää palvelutasoa. Tästä syntyy sitten itseään ruokkiva kierre, kun tyytymättömät vaihtavat autoon ja se kasvattaa tarvetta priorisoida lisää autoliikennettä. Silloin on annettu periksi eikä ole toivoakaan, että se joukkoliikenne joskus muuttuisi paremmaksi.




> Olisikohan sillä ollut vaikutusta, että kun varmistui että länsimetro rakennetaan, ja länsiväyläbussien ralli poistuu, voitiin rakentaa raitiotie Kampista Hietalahteen ja Jätkäsaareen?


Voi sen niinkin ajatella, jos haluaa. Etelä-Espoon bussien rallille olisi kyllä voinut tehdä paljon muutakin. Tunnelin suuaukkoa olisi voinut siirtää, parantaa katuja, keskittyä muun liikenteen vähentämiseen tai poistoon... Parastahan olisi ollut koko Porkkalan sillan poisto niin, että Kampista tuleva tunneli olisi jatkunut Lapinrinteen, Ruoholahdenkadun ja Porkkalankadun sillan alle kaivettuna, bussien tullessa pintaan heti Porkkalankadulla, jatkaen omia kaistojansa pitkin ja esteettä Länsiväylälle. Järjestely olisi voinut olla puhdasta BRT:tä ainakin Keilaniemeen saakka, eli että bussikaistat olisivat keskellä väylää ja kevyesti eristettynä.




> Kielteisessä länsimetropäätöksessä joka olisi tiennyt bussirallin vilkastumista, olisi jouduttu miettimään pelkästään Bulevardin kautta kulkevaa linjaa, mutta onneksi ei käynyt niin.


Ei kai raitiotie ja Espoon suunnan bussiliikenne edes kohtaa Ruoholahdenkadulla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä konstia käytetään, kun muita tehostuskeinoja ei haluta, siis kun ei haluta parempia valoetuisuuksia, joukkoliikenteen priorisointia tai henkilöautoliikenteen vähentämistä. Silloin voi pidentää pysäkkiväliä ja heikentää palvelutasoa. Tästä syntyy sitten itseään ruokkiva kierre, kun tyytymättömät vaihtavat autoon ja se kasvattaa tarvetta priorisoida lisää autoliikennettä. Silloin on annettu periksi eikä ole toivoakaan, että se joukkoliikenne joskus muuttuisi paremmaksi.


Silloin kun liikennetä on liikaa ei mitkään liikennevaloetuudet auta. Esim jokeri-bussilla on liikennevaloetuudet mutta Pitäjänmäelllä Vanhan Turuntien kohdalla ruuhka-aikaan kaikki, niin autot kuin bussit  seisovat kun kaistoja on vain yksi. Vasta Pitäjänmäen sumpun ohitettuaan Jokeri pystyy palaamaan alkuperäiseen rytmiinsä koska se ei pysähdy kaikilla niillä pysäkeillä kuin muut bussit. Jos raitiotie halutaan kilpailukykyiseksi pitää olla ns pikalinjat jotka ohittavat osan pysäksietä ja niillä seisovat hitaammat vaunut, mutta miten järjestät sellaisen? Siksi oikeissa suurkaupungeissa raitioteiden "pikalinjat" kulkevat eri radoilla ja niitä kutsutaan "metroiksi".


Autojen vähentämiseen tähtäävä priorisointi onnistuu jos sillä on laaja yhteiskunnallien tuki. Suomen kaltaisessa yhteiskunnassa jossa landepaukuilla on oikeus latoa mielipiteitä miten pääkaupunkiseudun liikenne pitää hoitaa se ei onnistu. Suomessa on 2.5 miljoonaa henkilöautoa ja asukasta kohden enemmän kuin Ruotsissa, se tieto tuli mulle yllätyksenä kun luin siitä ensimmäisen kerran n vuosi siten mutta on ihan totta. Suomessa autottomuutta pidetään heikkoutena ja esteenä työelämässä pärjäämiselle ja perhe-elämän pyörittämiselle. Yhteiskunta Suomessa on rakennettu pääosin niiden normien mukaan jotka vallitsevat kehäkolmosen ulkopuolella eikä sisäpuolella. Autoilua pystyy vähentämään fiskaalisin toimin. Olen niin radikaali että uskallan väittää että mitä tarvitttaisiin autoilun vähentämiseksi olisi korkeammat autoverot, käyttömaksut, bensaverot, sakot  ja vielä tietullit. EU ei toistaiseksi rajoita autoilun verotusta eikä autoilua voi "tuoda" Virosta toisin kuin suomalaisten toista lempikulutushyödykettä, alkoholia. Mutta yhteiskunta ei tue autoilun rajoittamista, sensijaan halutaan edistää autoilua sallimalla "vähäpäästöisille" sähkö- ym autoille verohelpotuksia ja suosia kalliinpuoleisia autoja joissa on ne "älyliikenne" -järjestelmiä. 




> Ei kai raitiotie ja Espoon suunnan bussiliikenne edes kohtaa Ruoholahdenkadulla?


Ajavat ne kahden risteyksen välillä samaa katua. Lapinrinten ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteyksessä bussit joutuvat keskustaan päin ajaessa jakamaan raitiotien kaistaa. Vaikea selittää koska kaikki karttasovelluset netissä näyttävät vain tilannetta ennenkuin raitiotietä oli olemassa siinä paikassa. Risteys on joka tapauksessa saanut kritiikkiä myös raitiotieasiantuntijoilta mutta ongelma poistuu bussien poistuessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos raitiotie halutaan kilpailukykyiseksi pitää olla ns pikalinjat jotka ohittavat osan pysäksietä ja niillä seisovat hitaammat vaunut, mutta miten järjestät sellaisen? Siksi oikeissa suurkaupungeissa raitioteiden "pikalinjat" kulkevat eri radoilla ja niitä kutsutaan "metroiksi".


Raitiovaunua voi kutsua ihan miksi vain. Ei nimi sitä pahenna, mutta ei parannakaan. Eikä oranssi väri, kuten ei muuttanut miksikään bussilinjaa 550. Ihan sama se on kuin edeltäneellä sinisellä värityksellä ja sitä edeltäneellä HELB:in normivärityksellä.

Raitioliikenne on kilpailukykyistä vaikka autoiluun nähden, kun raitioliikenne tehdään oikein, nykyaikaisten hyvien käytäntöjen mukaan. Siitä on maailmalta riittävän monta esimerkkiä, vaikka Suomessa ei vielä yhtään olekaan. Se, että Suomessa ei vielä ole hyvää esimerkkiä ei siis tarkoita, että raitiotie ei ole kilpailukykyinen.

Pikalinjoja on olemassa bussiliikenteessä sekä raskaassa raideliikenteessä, metroissa ja rautateillä. Kun olin lapsi, HKL:n pikalinjoilla oli vaaleanruskea lisäkilpi, joka kertoi, että bussi jätti matkustajia vasta kohdelähiön pysäkeillä. Maanteiden varsilla oli sinisiä ja keltaisia pysäkkimerkkejä. Siniset olivat pikavuoroille, ja niitä oli harvemassa kuin keltaisia. Nyt taitaa maaseudun bussiliikenne olla kehittynyt niin, ettei muita olekaan kuin pikavuoroja. Ja sama kehitys on käynyt junaliikenteessä. Paikallisjunia on vain Helsingissä. Mutta onhan VR-yhtymällä edelleen jako taajamajuniin ja kaukojuniin.

Metrojen pikalinjoista ei Suomesta ole esimerkkiä, kun ei täällä ole oikein metrojakaan. Mutta isoista kaupungeista löytyy, kuten New Yorkista. Siellä on 4-raiteisia rataosia, ihan samaan tapaan kun meillä on Leppävaaraan ja Keravalle. Toisella raideparilla ajavat paikallisjunat, jotka pysähtyvät joka asemalla. Toisella pikalinjat, joiden raideparilla on laiturit vain harvoilla asemilla.

Raitioliikenteen ylivoima tulee siitä, että rataverkko voidaan rakentaa samaan tapaan hierarkkiseksi kuin katuverkko. Kustannukset eivät ole este, kuten on metrojen kanssa. Oikein rakennettuna hitaimmillaankin raitiotien linjanopeus on noin 18 km/t. Nopeilla radoilla ei ylärajaa oikeastaan olekaan, paitsi tietenkin kaluston huippunopeus. Toisaalta kaupunkiraideliikenne ei ole tarkoitettu minkään nimisenä kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen, jossa tarvitaan yli 50 km/t linjanopeuksia. Saksalaiset ovatkin jo vuosikymmeniä sitten määritelleet kaupunkiraideliikenteen sen mukaan, että se on tarkoitettu enintään noin tunnin tai 50 km:n laajuudelle.




> Autojen vähentämiseen tähtäävä priorisointi onnistuu jos sillä on laaja yhteiskunnallien tuki.


Aivan. Jos yhteiskuntaa tai kaupunkia suunnitellaan siitä lähtökohdasta, että elämä on mahdollista ilman autoa, voidaan priorisoida sellainen suunnittelu ja rakentaminen, joka johtaa autojen ja autoilun vähenemiseen. Ja koska kaavoitus ja liikenneverkon rakentaminen ovat julkisen vallan tehtäviä, yhteiskunnassa tulee vallita laaja tuki autottomuudelle, muuten jatkuu autoiluun perustuva suunnittelu metroineen, moottoritieverkkoineen ja kauppakeskuksineen.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Minusta sopiva huippunopeus riippuu liikenneympäristöstä ja tuossa puhutaan kahdesta vähän erilaisesta kadusta, joiden leveys sekä risteyksien ja kevyen liikenteen määrä on erilainen. Paciuksenkadulla voisi pienellä viilauksella periaatteessa mennä 60-70 km/h ratakin, mutta Töölön Tulli - Kuusitie välillä 40-50 km/h huippunopeus vaikuttaa luontevammalta.


Näköjään olemme noiden rataosuuksien suhteen sitten täysin samaa mieltä sopivasta maksiminopeustasosta  :Smile:  Mutta minkä rataosien suhteen nyt sitten olemme eniten erimieltä? Aleksin varmaan ei, koska siellä on pysäkkiväli hyvin lyhyt ja liikenneympäristö on sekä mikä on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:21 ----------




> Niin sitä voisi kuvitella ja viikatemies kiittää. 
> 
> "In den mehr als 41 Jahren, in denen die U-Bahn auf der Eschersheimer Landstraße fährt, sind bislang 32 Menschen auf den Gleisen gestorben."
> 
> Tuolla yhdellä kadulla on saatu ratikan tappamana 32 kuollutta 41 vuodessa, tuo siis vuoteen 2010 mennessä. Loukkaantuneet toki sitten päälle, joita varmasti on paljon. Toki mahdollisia itsemurhia ei ole eroteltu, vaikka tuo rata ei minusta ihan vaikuta junan alle hyppääjän suosikilta.
> 
> http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/u...6,3079652.html
> 
> On jotenkin kohtalon ivaa, että ainoa syy miksi tuolle kadulle törmäsin oli, että Antero otti sen edellisellä sivulla esimerkiksi tasoristeyksillä ajettavasta Stadtbahn-osuudesta, jolla ajetaan todella lujaa kadulla. Se pitää muuten aikataulujenkin mukaan paikkansa. Nakkiputkan kommentti aidoista sitten johti "Eschersheimer Landstraße" ja "Unfäll" hakuun, josta edellinen artikkeli löytyi. Mainitun rataosuuden lempinimi on Frankfurt Rundschaun mukaan "Tödenstrecke" eli Kuolemanrata.
> ...


Mulla on vähän paha aavistus, että toi raskas aitaaminen saattaa paradoksaalisesti jopa lisätä onnettomuuksia tuolla. Vähemmän laiskat varmaan kiertävät sallittujen ylityspaikkojen kautta, mutta ne kaikkein laiskimmat luultavasti oikovat tuosta suoraan radan yli. Ja silloin tuollainen aita loppujen lopuksi hidastaa pääsyä pois vaunun alta.

Sitten kun noita lehtiuutisia lukee tarkemmin, niin ensimmäisen linkin uutisessa sanotaan:"Wie Zeugen berichteten, ignorierte er die rote Ampel." ja toisen linkin uutisessa:"Ein Passant überquerte bei Rot Straße samt U-Bahnstrecke, während ein Zug nahte"

Eli molemmissa tapauksessa jalankulkija on kävellyt punaisia päin. Ainakaan mä en omalla saksantaidollani onnistunut löytämään noista lehtiuutisista mitään vihjettä siitä, että vaunu olisi täysin yllättäen tullut mutkan takaa kovaa päälle tjsp.

Samoin tuollainen suurehko luku "32 kuollutta" on erinomaista ainetta (keltaiselle) lehdistölle herkuteltavaksi, mutta ei se kauheasti kerron paikan tai toisenkaan todellisesta vaarallisuudesta, kun nuo kuolemat ovat sattuneet muutaman vuosikymmenen kuluessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:57 ----------




> Helsingissä on vielä erityispiirteenä todella itsenäiset virastot ja joissakin tapauksissa vielä virastojen sisällä pienemmät yksiköt (usein jopa yksittäiset työntekijät). Niistä kuka tahansa voi sanoa ei, mutta kukaan ei voi sanoa kyllä (kokonaisuudelle). Eikä tarvitse edes sanoa "ei" estääkseen hankkeen toteutumisen: riittää, ettei sano mitään, mutta ei vaan edistä hanketta omalta osaltaan, niin se ei toteudu. Silloin vain sellaiset hankkeet toteutuvat, joita kaikki osalliset aktiivisesti edistävät. Koska resurssit ovat rajalliset, jää moni sellainenkin hanke edistämättä, jonka puolella kaikki ovat periaatteellisella tasolla. Hankkeen pitää olla riittävän tärkeä ja samalla kaupungin johdon mieleen (tai poliittisella voimalla kaupungin johdolle pakotettu), jotta kaupungin johto pistää virastot priorisoimaan sen toteutuspolulle.


Minusta tässä tulee hyvin tiivistettyä osa Helsingin ongelmista. Toinen ongelma mun saaman käsityksen mukaan oli se, että eri virastojen tutkimus- ja kehitystoiminta on yleensä joko olematonta, näkymätöntä, kiinni yhdestä henkilöstä tai ainakaan se ei ole lähtöisin sidosryhmien tarpeista.

SURAKU on käsittääkseni ollut niitä harvoja ulkopuoleta tuotuja kehitysprojekteja, mutta eipä esimerkiksi raitiotievaihteiden automaattiohjausta tai bussipysäkkien ohjaavaa reunakiveä ole otettu projektiksi "liikennepuolen" tarpeiden pohjalta.

Yksi tapa saada projekteja eteenpäin voisi olla niiden toteutumisen voimakas kytkentä yksiköiden tulospalkkioihin luottamuselinten periaatepäätöksen jälkeen ja näiden projektien säännöllinen seuranta ja tarvittaessa ohjaus vuoden mittaan. Tämä tietysti edellyttäisi virastojen johdon sitoutumista projekteihin ja keskinäistä koodinointia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitioliikenteen ylivoima tulee siitä, että rataverkko voidaan rakentaa samaan tapaan hierarkkiseksi kuin katuverkko. Kustannukset eivät ole este, kuten on metrojen kanssa. Oikein rakennettuna hitaimmillaankin raitiotien linjanopeus on noin 18 km/t. Nopeilla radoilla ei ylärajaa oikeastaan olekaan, paitsi tietenkin kaluston huippunopeus. Toisaalta kaupunkiraideliikenne ei ole tarkoitettu minkään nimisenä kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen, jossa tarvitaan yli 50 km/t linjanopeuksia. Saksalaiset ovatkin jo vuosikymmeniä sitten määritelleet kaupunkiraideliikenteen sen mukaan, että se on tarkoitettu enintään noin tunnin tai 50 km:n laajuudelle.


Mainitse joku vähintään Helsingin kokoluokan kaupunki jossa on iso raitiotieverkosto joka on hierarkinen että on selvä erottelu nopeiden ja hitaiden linjojen osalta, ja jossa ei ole metroa tai raitiotie ei kulje missään kohtaan tunnelissa. 




> Aivan. Jos yhteiskuntaa tai kaupunkia suunnitellaan siitä lähtökohdasta, että elämä on mahdollista ilman autoa, voidaan priorisoida sellainen suunnittelu ja rakentaminen, joka johtaa autojen ja autoilun vähenemiseen. Ja koska kaavoitus ja liikenneverkon rakentaminen ovat julkisen vallan tehtäviä, yhteiskunnassa tulee vallita laaja tuki autottomuudelle, muuten jatkuu autoiluun perustuva suunnittelu metroineen, moottoritieverkkoineen ja kauppakeskuksineen.


Suomalainen yhteiskunta on aina palvonnut omatoimisuutta ja asioiden järjestömistä itse ja yksin. Autoilu liikkumismuotona tuli heti kun autot vapautuivat säännöstelystä 1960-luvulla halutumpi kuin joukkoliikenne. Elintason nousu, autojen halpeneminen, teiden paraneminen on ruokkinut tätä. Auto tuli kilpailukykyisemmäksi kuin joukkoliikenne jo 70-luvulla ja enää joukkoliikenne on kilpailukykyinen vain suurimmissa kaupungeissamme sekä ratojen varsilla. Yhdyskuntarakenne Suomessa, ei edes Helsingissä,  ei ole tiivistynyt sille astelle joka olisi joukkoliikenteelle ihanteellinen, ja Nurmijärvi-ilmiö ei alkanut 2000-luvulla vaan heti sodan jälkeen. Suomi ja Suomen kaupungit alikehittyivät muihin läntisiin teollisuusmaihin verrattuna. Merkittävimpinä syinä oli kannattamattoman maatalouden liika tukeminen ja muuttoliike Ruotsiin.  Linkkaan tässä yhden blogin jonka löysin puolivahingossa kun halusin selvittää ihmisten palkkojen ja elintason kehitystä. http://pelontorjunta.suntuubi.com/fi/Blogi/?id=52

Mä myönnän että metro ja lähijunaliikenne palvelee osittain autoilijoita koska niissä liityntäpysäköinti on monta kertaa paremmin järjestetty kuin bussi tai raitiovaunliikenteessä. Myös kauppakeskukset, mutta jos kaikki tarpellinen keskitetään asemille, myös ilman autoa liikkuvat hyötyvät, verrattuna siihen että kaikki hajautetaan. Helsingin raitioverkon varressa oleva kantakaupunki tai jokin tietty kaupunginosa kuten Kallio ei ole kelvollinen referenssi parhaasta mahdollisesta liikenne tai yhteiskuntasuunnittelusta koska siellä asuvat eivät osta kaiken tarvitsemansa omista lähikaupoistaan, vaan osa käy ostoksilla Helsingin keskustassa, osa esim Itäkeskuksessa, osa shoppailee nettikaupoissa ja osa ulkomaanmatkoillaan :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Suomalainen yhteiskunta on aina palvonnut omatoimisuutta ja asioiden järjestömistä itse ja yksin.


No jaa. Lasten- ja vanhustenhoito on ulkoistettu yhteiskunnalle ja voisi väittää, yhteiskunnalla on aika vahva rooli ihmisten elämässä ihan kaikissa elämänvaiheissa. Oikeastaan asia on siis juuri päinvastoin mitä väität. Ehkä sekoitat Suomen Yhdysvaltoihin?

----------


## Max

> Mainitse joku vähintään Helsingin kokoluokan kaupunki jossa on iso raitiotieverkosto joka on hierarkinen että on selvä erottelu nopeiden ja hitaiden linjojen osalta, ja jossa ei ole metroa tai raitiotie ei kulje missään kohtaan tunnelissa.


Poznań. 

No OK, on siellä yksi lyhyt tunnelipätkä pari vuotta sitten valmistuneelle varikkoalueelle ja sen viereiselle päätepysäkille, mutta niiden rooli kaupungin liikennejärjestelmässä ei ole erityisen suuri. Sen sijaan ns. PST eli Poznanin pikaraitiotie on maanpäällinen täysin eristetty rata, jossa ajetaan melkoista vauhtia, ja joka on kahdesta kohtaa yhteydessä perinteisempään verkkoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No jaa. Lasten- ja vanhustenhoito on ulkoistettu yhteiskunnalle ja voisi väittää, yhteiskunnalla on aika vahva rooli ihmisten elämässä ihan kaikissa elämänvaiheissa. Oikeastaan asia on siis juuri päinvastoin mitä väität. Ehkä sekoitat Suomen Yhdysvaltoihin?


Ihan hyvä huomio. Naisten omatoimisuutta, kouluttautumista ja työssäkäyntiä on pidetty tärkeämpänä asiana kuin että ovat kotona ja hoitavat lapsia/vanhuksia. Se on ollut oma valinta. Vanhustenhoidosta on tullut ongelma vasta viime aikoina koska heitä pystytään lääketieteen kehityksen takia pitämään elossa pidempään kuin ennen.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Vanhustenhoidosta on tullut ongelma vasta viime aikoina koska heitä pystytään lääketieteen kehityksen takia pitämään elossa pidempään kuin ennen.


Tää ei nyt liity asiaan mitenkään, mutta ongelma ei ole lääketiede vaan epätasainen väestökehitys (=sodanjälkeiset suuret ikäluokat) ja sen takia epätasainen huoltosuhde.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tää ei nyt liity asiaan mitenkään, mutta ongelma ei ole lääketiede vaan epätasainen väestökehitys (=sodanjälkeiset suuret ikäluokat) ja sen takia epätasainen huoltosuhde.


Suuret ikäluokat siis 1945 - 1955 syntyneet eivät ole vielä "vanhuksia" sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä osa heistä eivät ole  edes eläkkeelä vielä.

Tietysti heidänvanhenemisensa tulee kyllä näkymään ja tuntumaan. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:28 ----------




> Poznań. 
> 
> No OK, on siellä yksi lyhyt tunnelipätkä pari vuotta sitten valmistuneelle varikkoalueelle ja sen viereiselle päätepysäkille, mutta niiden rooli kaupungin liikennejärjestelmässä ei ole erityisen suuri. Sen sijaan ns. PST eli Poznanin pikaraitiotie on maanpäällinen täysin eristetty rata, jossa ajetaan melkoista vauhtia, ja joka on kahdesta kohtaa yhteydessä perinteisempään verkkoon.


Joo, siis en minäkään koko Euroopasta löytänyt muita yli puolen millin asukkaan kaupunkia jossa olisi hierarkiset raitiotiet, ilman metroa ja ilman tunnelia. Joitakin rajatapauksia on kuten Göteborg, Krakova ja Zagreb, ja joitakin kaupunkeja entisessä Neuvostoliitossa mutta ratojen kunto niissä on usein niin huono että ei oikein kelpaa esimerkiksi.

Göteborg on kiistatta kiinnostavin ja toimii varmaan parhaiten, mutta sen ja Helsingin raitioteiden välinen ero on aika suuri.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mainitse joku vähintään Helsingin kokoluokan kaupunki jossa on iso raitiotieverkosto joka on hierarkinen että on selvä erottelu nopeiden ja hitaiden linjojen osalta, ja jossa ei ole metroa tai raitiotie ei kulje missään kohtaan tunnelissa.


Ensin kai pitää päästä yksimielisyyteen siitä, mikä on Helsinki. Jos ottaa 650 000 asukkaan kokoisen kaupungin esimerkiksi, ei se yleensä kelpaa, koska "Helsinki" on 1,2 miljoonan metropoli. Ja jos ottaa 1,2 miljoonan kaupungin, on se yleensä tiivis kokonaisuus, oikea kaupunki, jonka lähiympäristössä asuu vielä pari miljoonaa lisää, jolloin metroistuminen on ollut jokseenkin perustellumpaa. Niin laajalle levittyneitä kaupunkeja ei pahemmin ole muualla kuin Pohjois-Euroopassa, ja sitten taas toisaalta jossain ihan eri luonto- talous- ja kultturiympäristöissä. Vertailu on siis vaikeata. Pitäisikö lähteä siitä, että "Helsinki" olisi se kaupunkimainen alue, eli jätetään ihan reilusti Itäinen ja Pohjoinen suurpiiri pois laskuista, ja aletaan etsimään sille vertailukohtaa, eli sellaista alle puolen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia, jonka ympärillä on paljon pienempiä naapurikaupunkeja ja -kyliä? Luulenpa, että Saksasta kannattaa aloittaa etsiminen. Tulee heti monta mieleen, ja niitä on kyllä usein tarjottu, mutta eivät ole kelvanneet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensin kai pitää päästä yksimielisyyteen siitä, mikä on Helsinki. Jos ottaa 650 000 asukkaan kokoisen kaupungin esimerkiksi, ei se yleensä kelpaa, koska "Helsinki" on 1,2 miljoonan metropoli. Ja jos ottaa 1,2 miljoonan kaupungin, on se yleensä tiivis kokonaisuus, oikea kaupunki, jonka lähiympäristössä asuu vielä pari miljoonaa lisää, jolloin metroistuminen on ollut jokseenkin perustellumpaa. Niin laajalle levittyneitä kaupunkeja ei pahemmin ole muualla kuin Pohjois-Euroopassa, ja sitten taas toisaalta jossain ihan eri luonto- talous- ja kultturiympäristöissä. Vertailu on siis vaikeata. Pitäisikö lähteä siitä, että "Helsinki" olisi se kaupunkimainen alue, eli jätetään ihan reilusti Itäinen ja Pohjoinen suurpiiri pois laskuista, ja aletaan etsimään sille vertailukohtaa, eli sellaista alle puolen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia, jonka ympärillä on paljon pienempiä naapurikaupunkeja ja -kyliä? Luulenpa, että Saksasta kannattaa aloittaa etsiminen. Tulee heti monta mieleen, ja niitä on kyllä usein tarjottu, mutta eivät ole kelvanneet.


Eivät kelpaa ei koska ei voi verrata mihinkään alle puolen miljoonan asukkaan provinssikaupunkiin. Helsingin asukasluku on nyt yli 600.000 mutta saavutti 500.000 rajan jo n 50 vuotta sitten. 

Olkoot että keski-Euroopassa aika pientenkin provinssikaupunkien  naapureissa on tiheästi pikkukaupunkeja  joka nostaa seudun asukasluvun miljoonan tasolle, mutta Helsinki on pääkaupunki jonka elinkeinorakenne poikkeaa provinssikaupungeista. Helsingissä on valtion hallintokoneisto, se on  johtava kauppa-, satama- ja yliopistokaupunki jne, osa yliopistoista ja  suuryrityksistä on jopa ulkoistettu hallinnollisen rajan toiselle puolelle Espooseen eli tilanne muistuttaa Budaa ja Pestiä yli 100 vuotta sitten ennenkuin ne yhdistettiin. 

Jos Saksalaiseen kaupunkiin pitää verrata niin ainakin johonkin osavaltiopääkaupunkiin siinä tapauksessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Anna Rainer muutama sellainen esimerkkikaupunki, joka sinusta on samassa kokoluokassa Helsingin kanssa. Siis riippumatta siitä, millainen liikennejärjestelmä siellä on. Tiedettäisiin sitten, että mikä kelpaa ja mikä ei.




> Kyllä jos ylityspaikkojen raitiovaunu saa ajaa korkeitaan 40. Mutta jos 60 niin pitää olla aidat.


Onko tämä sinun mielipiteesi? Ainakaan se ei ole Suomen lainsäädäntöön perustuva fakta.




> Merkittävimmät laajennukset ovat nimenomaan olleet maankäyttöön kytkettyjä: Pasilat, Pikku-Huopalahti, Jätkäsaari ja tulevaisuudessa Kalasatama ja Laajasalo.


Käytännössä ratikkaverkko ei laajentunut vuosien 1943 ja 1976 välillä. Sen jälkeen tehdyt laajennukset ovat kaikki liittyneet maankäytön muutoksiin. Myös Kampin radan eka vaihe (uusitun linja-autoaseman pintaliikenneyhteydet, eka vaihe Jätkään mentäessä). Ysiratikka on ainoa poikkeus tästä, sillä se olisi toteutettu ilman Konepajaakin. Minä pidän ysiratikkaa HKL-Suyn nerokkaana keksintönä, miten tuhlata ne ylimääräiset vaunut, jotka 90-luvun puolivälissä tilattiin ja joille piti keksiä käyttöä. Ysistä tuli kyllä menestys, niin kuin kaikista ratikoista Helsingissä tulee, mutta silti se oli suurin piirtein huonoin mahdollinen käyttötarkoitus niille ylimääräisille vaunuille.




> No nythän on keksitty, että Pasilan keskuskorttelin työnaikaiset liikennejärjestelyt mahdollistavat Ilmalan ratikan käyttöönoton aikaisintaan vuonna 2021. Seiskan ratikat kuitenkin mahtuvat sekaan koko työmaan ajan, joten kieltämättä kuulostaa tekosyyltä.


Nerokkaita ovat. Autetaanko ja ruvetaan keksimään lisää syitä? Ainakin uuden Ilmalantorin ympäristön rakentaminen voisi olla sellainen  eihän sinne rakennustyömaalle voi ratikoita viedä, vaan ensin pitää rakentaa talot valmiiksi. Palataan siis asiaan v. 2030.  :Smile: 




> Ei kai raitiotie ja Espoon suunnan bussiliikenne edes kohtaa Ruoholahdenkadulla?


Eivät risteä mutta kohtaavat kyllä. Ja katusuunnittelija on sijoittanut korokkeet typerästi niin, että bussit ajavat ratikkaa päin. Alussa niin kävi useita kertoja muutaman päivän sisällä. Sen vuoksi kohtaaminen on valo-ohjauksella estetty, so. ratikka odottaa. Tervetuloa Helsinkiin.




> Kalasataman alueellakin on katusuunnitelmat melko valmiina, mutta raitiotie suunnitteluun ei löydy varoja.


Vai tahtoa?




> Ajavat ne kahden risteyksen välillä samaa katua. Lapinrinten ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteyksessä bussit joutuvat keskustaan päin ajaessa jakamaan raitiotien kaistaa.


Eivät joudu.




> Tää ei nyt liity asiaan mitenkään, mutta ongelma ei ole lääketiede vaan epätasainen väestökehitys (=sodanjälkeiset suuret ikäluokat) ja sen takia epätasainen huoltosuhde.


Tai molempien yhdistelmä. Onhan se fakta, että ihmiset elävät pidempään kuin ennen ja saavat enemmän eläkettä kuin ennen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eivät kelpaa ei koska ei voi verrata mihinkään alle puolen miljoonan asukkaan provinssikaupunkiin. Helsingin asukasluku on nyt yli 600.000 mutta saavutti 500.000 rajan jo n 50 vuotta sitten.


En voi muuta kuin ohjata Google Mapsiin ja Wikipediaan katsomaan, jos näet keskieurooppalaiskaupungeissa ja Helsingissä jotain eroa. Helsingissä on käytännössä selkeä raja kaupungin ympärillä, ja sen takana on lähiöryppäitä siistissä rivissä. Käytännössä nämä Helsingin lähiöryppäät voisivat kuulua autoista ja leveistä väylistä mainetta niittäneeseen naapurikuntaan tai sitten entiseen maalaiskuntaan, niin kuin ne aikoinaan tekivätkin. Jotta Helsingille löytyisi mahdollisimman hyvä vertailukaupunki, pitäisi kuvitella Helsinki johonkin jokilaaksoon Keski-Euroopassa, ajatella se 400 000 asukkaan kaupunkina, jonka ympärillä on pienempiä kuntia parin sadan tuhannen asukkaan verran, ja vähän kauempana olisi pari pienempää kaupunkia ympäristökuntineen, yhteensä siinä puolen miljoonan asukkaan luokassa. Vaikka tämä alue olisi yhtä laaja ja harvaan rakennettu kuin Helsinki, olisi siinä yksi näkyvimpiä eroja se, että kaupungista pois ajaessa ei välttämättä huomaisi, missä kohtaa poistuttiin siitä keskuskaupungista.




> Helsingissä on valtion hallintokoneisto, se on  johtava kauppa-, satama- ja yliopistokaupunki jne, osa yliopistoista ja  suuryrityksistä on jopa ulkoistettu hallinnollisen rajan toiselle puolelle Espooseen eli tilanne muistuttaa Budaa ja Pestiä yli 100 vuotta sitten ennenkuin ne yhdistettiin.


Kummasti kyllä jopa mitättömämmät pikkukaupungit Keski-Euroopassa ovat onnistuneet sinnittelemään ja kasvamaan Helsingin kokoisiksi, kaikista "puutteistaan" huolimatta. En ymmärrä, miksi vertailukaupungin pitäisi olla pää- tai osavaltiopääkaupunki.

Ja tuo mainittu Göteborg. Aika lähellä vertailukelpoista kaupunkia, vaan eipä sekään sitten kelpaa, koska "raitioteiden välinen ero on suuri"!
Jos Helsingin raitiotie olisi rakennettu, niin kuin sitä vielä ennen autoistumisen kultakautta suunniteltiin, ei se ero olisikaan enää niin suuri. Ja usko pois, se ero voi vaikuttaa suurelta, mutta muutamalla muutoksella nykysysteemiin se ero olisi mitättömän pieni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:23 ----------




> Eivät risteä mutta kohtaavat kyllä. Ja katusuunnittelija on sijoittanut korokkeet typerästi niin, että bussit ajavat ratikkaa päin. Alussa niin kävi useita kertoja muutaman päivän sisällä. Sen vuoksi kohtaaminen on valo-ohjauksella estetty, so. ratikka odottaa. Tervetuloa Helsinkiin.


Tiesin kyllä, mutta halusin vain vähän piikitellä siitä.  :Wink: 
Piikittely taisi tosin olla hyödytöntä, koska tuo asia luultavasti koetaan joukkoliikenteen huonoksi puoleksi. Tehdäpä sama autoliikenteelle jossain kohtaa, niin siitä kyllä syytettäisiin ihmisiä eikä autoliikenteen olemassaoloa.

----------


## Max

> Joitakin rajatapauksia on kuten Göteborg, Krakova ja Zagreb, ja joitakin kaupunkeja entisessä Neuvostoliitossa mutta ratojen kunto niissä on usein niin huono että ei oikein kelpaa esimerkiksi.


Muuten olisin maininnut Krakovan mutta siellä tosiaan on verkosta 1,5 km tunnelissa. Tunneliin on tosin pantu 30 km/h nopeusrajoitus, joten jos siellä pikaraitiolinjoja on niin ei se ainakaan tunnelin ansiota ole  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Anna Rainer muutama sellainen esimerkkikaupunki, joka sinusta on samassa kokoluokassa Helsingin kanssa. Siis riippumatta siitä, millainen liikennejärjestelmä siellä on. Tiedettäisiin sitten, että mikä kelpaa ja mikä ei.


Oslo, Zürich, Riika, Dublin, Rotterdam, Lyon, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart LISATÄÄN: Göteborg (ks selitys alempana)




> Onko tämä sinun mielipiteesi? Ainakaan se ei ole Suomen lainsäädäntöön perustuva fakta.


koska raitiovaunut eivät tällä hetkellä saa kulkea yli 50 km/h




> Eivät risteä mutta kohtaavat kyllä. Ja katusuunnittelija on sijoittanut korokkeet typerästi niin, että bussit ajavat ratikkaa päin. Alussa niin kävi useita kertoja muutaman päivän sisällä. Sen vuoksi kohtaaminen on valo-ohjauksella estetty, so. ratikka odottaa. Tervetuloa Helsinkiin.


Miten ne korokkeet ja liikenteenohjaus olisi pitänyt järjestää?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------




> Jotta Helsingille löytyisi mahdollisimman hyvä vertailukaupunki, pitäisi kuvitella Helsinki johonkin jokilaaksoon Keski-Euroopassa, ajatella se 400 000 asukkaan kaupunkina, jonka ympärillä on pienempiä kuntia parin sadan tuhannen asukkaan verran, ja vähän kauempana olisi pari pienempää kaupunkia ympäristökuntineen, yhteensä siinä puolen miljoonan asukkaan luokassa. Vaikka tämä alue olisi yhtä laaja ja harvaan rakennettu kuin Helsinki, olisi siinä yksi näkyvimpiä eroja se, että kaupungista pois ajaessa ei välttämättä huomaisi, missä kohtaa poistuttiin siitä keskuskaupungista.


Joskus ehkä 50 vuoden päästä voi Turkua ja Tamperetta kuvitella keski-euroopalaiseksi puolen millin asukaan jokilaaksokaupungiksi mutta Helsinkiä ja sen maantiedettä on aina muovannut meri eikä joki.




> Kummasti kyllä jopa mitättömämmät pikkukaupungit Keski-Euroopassa ovat onnistuneet sinnittelemään ja kasvamaan Helsingin kokoisiksi, kaikista "puutteistaan" huolimatta. En ymmärrä, miksi vertailukaupungin pitäisi olla pää- tai osavaltiopääkaupunki.


Helsingistä tuli pääkaupunki verrattain myöhään ja koko valtakunnnan pääkaupungiksi sitäkin myöhemmin, ja siksi sen kehitys on ollut nykivää ja mitään todella vanhaa siellä ei ole, siksi se häviää vertailussa monelle keskiajalla perustetulle pikkukaupungille. Jos Turku ei olisi palanut ja se  olisi saanut jäädä Suomen pääkaupungiksi se olisi melko varmasti sekä isompi kuin Helsinki, kansainvälisempi eikä sitä kaiken maailman ulkosuomalaiset sijoittaisi pikkukaupunkiluokkaan. 




> Ja tuo mainittu Göteborg. Aika lähellä vertailukelpoista kaupunkia, vaan eipä sekään sitten kelpaa, koska "raitioteiden välinen ero on suuri"!
> Jos Helsingin raitiotie olisi rakennettu, niin kuin sitä vielä ennen autoistumisen kultakautta suunniteltiin, ei se ero olisikaan enää niin suuri. Ja usko pois, se ero voi vaikuttaa suurelta, mutta muutamalla muutoksella nykysysteemiin se ero olisi mitättömän pieni.


Göteborg on tainnut olla isompi kaupunki kuin Helsinki 1900-luvun alussa kun sen jumbo-raitioteitä alettiin rakentaa. Ja koska se kuten Ruotsi ylipäänsä ei kärsinyt sodasta, oli verkon laajentamiselle metro-standardeja myötäileväksi rahaa ennenkuin autoilun kulta-aika alkoi. Helsingissä rahapula oli yksinkertaisesti este raitiotien kunnolliselle kehittämiselle 1940-50 luvulla, kuten 339-DF totesi, verkkoa ei laajennettu tuona aikana. 

EDIT: Göteborgissa oli v 1900 eli niihin aikoihin kun sähköraitioteitä alettiin yleisesti rakentaa, 127.000 asukasta kun Helsingissä oli vain 79.000. Vasta 1950 luvulla Helsinki meni Göteborgin ohi. Ja vasta 1980 oli Suur-Helsinki kasvanut Suur-Göteborgin ohi. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsinki ja http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Befolkn..._G%C3%B6teborg


t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joskus ehkä 50 vuoden päästä voi Turkua ja Tamperetta kuvitella keski-euroopalaiseksi puolen millin asukaan jokilaaksokaupungiksi mutta Helsinkiä ja sen maantiedettä on aina muovannut meri eikä joki.


Tamperetta ja Turkuahan ei meret tai järvet paljoa hetkuta, vaan kasvu jatkukoon!  :Very Happy: 
Ei ne jokilaaksotkaan ihan itsestään rakennu. Sen(kin) näkee jo kartoista, samoin sen, että Keski-Eurooppa on huomattavasti mäkisempää, ja monessa kaupungissa on ihan keskustan lähellä jonkinlainen rakentamaton nyppylä.





> Helsingistä tuli pääkaupunki verrattain myöhään ja koko valtakunnnan pääkaupungiksi sitäkin myöhemmin, ja siksi sen kehitys on ollut nykivää ja mitään todella vanhaa siellä ei ole, siksi se häviää vertailussa monelle keskiajalla perustetulle pikkukaupungille.


Se on selvä, että häviää. Mutta Helsingissähän oli ja on edelleenkin paremmat mahdollisuudet kuin vanhemmissa kaupungeissa, joissa kapeat ja mutkittelevat kadut sekä vanhat, rapistuvat, rakennukset aiheuttavat ongelmia maan päällisen liikenteen rakentamiselle. Ei se uutus estä nopeata kasvua. USA:ssa ja Australiassa on monia uusia miljoonakaupunkeja keskellä ei mitään.




> Ja koska se kuten Ruotsi ylipäänsä ei kärsinyt sodasta, oli verkon laajentamiselle metro-standardeja myötäileväksi rahaa ennenkuin autoilun kulta-aika alkoi.


Metro vai kaupunkirata -suunnitelmat alkoivat Göteborgissa vasta 60-luvulla. Totta kai Tukholman "iso T" Slussenin ja Skanstullin välillä oli 30-luvulla jo tehnyt suuren vaikutuksen, ja vuosi Tukholman ensimmäisen tunnelin avaamisen jälkeen, 1934, Göteborgissa ehdotettiin samaa, ja tästä olisi pitänyt sittemmin muodostua metro. Kai raitiotie koettiin jotenkin kaupunkiin kuuluvana vielä ennen autoistumista, joten tuo jäi vain ehdotukseksi. Samana vuonna, kun Tukholman raitiotiet lakkautettiin, autoistumisen ehdottomana kulta-aikana, 1967, tehtiin Göteborgissa pikaratikkaselvitys. Silloin jos joskus, olisi kuvitellut Göteborgin seuraavan Tukholman esimerkkiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oslo, Zürich, Riika, Dublin, Rotterdam, Lyon, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart LISATÄÄN: Göteborg (ks selitys alempana)


Liikennejärjestelmän kannalta on täysin epäoleellista, missä on nimetyn kunnan hallinnollinen raja. Esittämiesi määrittelyiden perusteella voitaisiin alkaa pohtia esimerkiksi sitä, mikä on oikea, sopiva tai kiva liikennejärjestelmä Westministerille.

Liikennejärjestelmän kannalta on täysin epäoleellista myös jonkin lähinnä mielivaltaisesti rajatun (kuten kuntaraja) alueen asukasmäärä. Ihan täällä Koto-Suomessakin on ihmisiä, jotka kyllä asuvat pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta eivät silti käy Kaivokadulla eivätkä astu jalallaan metroon. Ei siksi, että vihaisivat kumpaakin, vaan siksi, ettei heidän elämänsä liikkumistarpeet ole Kaivokadulla tai metroasemien lähellä. Joten heidän olemassaolollaan ja määrällään asukasmäärässä ei ole mitään vaikutusta siihen, minkälaista liikennettä on oltava tarjolla Kaivokadulla tai onko metrossa matkustajia tarpeeksi, liikaa vai vähän. Kun tiedetään, että Helsingin niemelle matkustaa päivittäin noin 100.000 ihmistä, se tarkoittaa, että seudulla on noin 1.000.000 (miljoona) ihmistä, joiden osuus seudun asukasmäärässä on täysin merkityksetön esimerkiksi metron kannalta.

Ihmisillä on tietyt liikkumistarpeet, kuten töihin, kouluun, kauppaan, elokuviin jne. Ihmisillä on päivässä aikaa liikkua noin kolmen vartin päähän. Liikennejärjestelmän tarpeet syntyvät siitä, mihin asunnot ja liikkumisen kohteet sijoitetaan. Liikennevirtojen suuruus, kuten 5000 hlö/tunti yhteen suuntaan, syntyy ensisijassa siitä, miten tiheästi sekä asumista että matkakohteita on tehty.

Kun asutetaan 5,5 miljoonaa ihmistä pääasiassa omakotitaloihin, sijoitetaan työpaikat erillisille alueille kilometrien päähän toisistaan ja kaupat hypermarkketteihin vielä harvempaan, on kyllä Suomen asukasluvun verran asukkaita, mutta ei mitään tarvetta tai edellytystä (kummin vain halutaan asia ilmaista, asenteiden mukaan) joukkoliikenteelle. Sillä ei ole merkitystä, että asukkaita on 5,5 miljoonaa, niitä voi olla yhtä hyvin miljoona tai 10 miljoonaa samalla periaatteella, ei muuta mitään. Ei sekään, onko alue yksi hallinnollinen kaupunkikunta vai jaettu kymmeniin hallintoalueisiin pormestareineen.

Jos haluat todistella autoilun välttämättömyyttä kaupungissa, niin otat maailmalta jonkin tällaisen. Niitä löytyy USA:sta ja Australiasta. Jos haluat todistella metron välttämättömyyttä, silloin tietenkin etsit siihen mieleisesi esimerkin haluamillasi rajoituksilla. Aina löytyy, maailmassa kaupunkeja riittää, mutta eivät ne mikään todista yhtään mitään siitä, mitä Helsingissä, Espoossa tai Kauniaisissa pitää olla, että jollain on hyvä mieli.

Se, mitä pitää olla, on jotakuinkin puhdas arvovalinta, asenne tai mielipide. Se, mitä voi olla, perustuu yllä selostettuihin yhdyskuntarakenteen ominaisuuksiin. Se, mitä on, on Helsingin seudulla lähinnä lobbaamisen tulosta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos haluat todistella autoilun välttämättömyyttä kaupungissa, niin otat maailmalta jonkin tällaisen. Niitä löytyy USA:sta ja Australiasta. Jos haluat todistella metron välttämättömyyttä, silloin tietenkin etsit siihen mieleisesi esimerkin haluamillasi rajoituksilla. *Jos ratikka on suosikkisi, etsit sitten siihen vaan mieleisesi esimerkin.* Aina löytyy, maailmassa kaupunkeja riittää, mutta eivät ne mikään todista yhtään mitään siitä, mitä Helsingissä, Espoossa tai Kauniaisissa pitää olla, että jollain on hyvä mieli.


FYP

Kun jotain tuntui unohtuneen...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun asutetaan 5,5 miljoonaa ihmistä pääasiassa omakotitaloihin, sijoitetaan työpaikat erillisille alueille kilometrien päähän toisistaan ja kaupat hypermarkketteihin vielä harvempaan, on kyllä Suomen asukasluvun verran asukkaita, mutta ei mitään tarvetta tai edellytystä (kummin vain halutaan asia ilmaista, asenteiden mukaan) joukkoliikenteelle. Sillä ei ole merkitystä, että asukkaita on 5,5 miljoonaa, niitä voi olla yhtä hyvin miljoona tai 10 miljoonaa samalla periaatteella, ei muuta mitään. Ei sekään, onko alue yksi hallinnollinen kaupunkikunta vai jaettu kymmeniin hallintoalueisiin pormestareineen.


Suomi kuuluu Pohjolan harvaan asuttuihin havumetsävyöhykkeen maihin joille ominaista on isot erämaa-alueet arktisella vyöhykkeellä, iso talousmetsä-vyöhyke sekä teollisuuden keskittyminen kaupunkeihin ja verrattain iso pääkaupunki / hallinnollinen/kultturellinen keskuskaupunki.

Jos Suomessa asuisi n 20 miljoonaa ihmistä 5.5 miljoonan sijaan hyvien joukkooliikenne- ja ylipänsä palvelujen ja työpaikkojen palvelujen järjestäminen tasaisesti olisi helpompaa koska maksajia olisi moninkertainen määrä. Mutta 10 milliä 5.5 sijaan ei näy juuri missään. 

Sitovien päätösten aikaansaamisella halutussa ajassa on merkitystä onko joku kaupunkiseutu tai muu homogeeninen alue saman hallinnon alla vai jaettu moniin yksikköihin joilla on enemmän tai vähemmän täydellinen itsehallinto. Esim Suur-Tukholmassa kunnilla ei ole sellaista itsehallintoa kuin Helsingin seudulla.




> Se, mitä pitää olla, on jotakuinkin puhdas arvovalinta, asenne tai mielipide. Se, mitä voi olla, perustuu yllä selostettuihin yhdyskuntarakenteen ominaisuuksiin. Se, mitä on, on Helsingin seudulla lähinnä lobbaamisen tulosta.


Se on nimenomaan arvovalinta. On mahdollista järjestä  ihan arvojen mukaisesti n miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin liikennejärjestelmä niin että se perustuu joko  kokonaan autoiluun ja hyvin vähäiseen bussiliikenteeseen, tai pelkästään raideliikenteeseen, tai johonkin välimuotoon, ihan sen perusteella millaisia arvoja asukkailla ja heidän edustamillaan päättäjillään on. Lobbusväitettä vastaan todistaa se että metron rakentamis prosessi Helsingin seudulla on kestänyt vuosikymmeniä ja asukkaiden mielipiteitä on kuunneltu moneen otteeseen. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:58 ----------




> Tamperetta ja Turkuahan ei meret tai järvet paljoa hetkuta, vaan kasvu jatkukoon! 
> Ei ne jokilaaksotkaan ihan itsestään rakennu. Sen(kin) näkee jo kartoista, samoin sen, että Keski-Eurooppa on huomattavasti mäkisempää, ja monessa kaupungissa on ihan keskustan lähellä jonkinlainen rakentamaton nyppylä.


Helsingin keskustalla on joka tapauksessa meri 3 suunnalla mikä tekee siitä pussinperän ja liikenteellisesti haastavan. Nyppylöiden sijaan Helsingissä on Töölönlahti, Keskuspuisto ja muita isoja viheralueita keskellä kaupunkia. 




> Metro vai kaupunkirata -suunnitelmat alkoivat Göteborgissa vasta 60-luvulla. Totta kai Tukholman "iso T" Slussenin ja Skanstullin välillä oli 30-luvulla jo tehnyt suuren vaikutuksen, ja vuosi Tukholman ensimmäisen tunnelin avaamisen jälkeen, 1934, Göteborgissa ehdotettiin samaa, ja tästä olisi pitänyt sittemmin muodostua metro. Kai raitiotie koettiin jotenkin kaupunkiin kuuluvana vielä ennen autoistumista, joten tuo jäi vain ehdotukseksi. Samana vuonna, kun Tukholman raitiotiet lakkautettiin, autoistumisen ehdottomana kulta-aikana, 1967, tehtiin Göteborgissa pikaratikkaselvitys. Silloin jos joskus, olisi kuvitellut Göteborgin seuraavan Tukholman esimerkkiä.


Tuon mielenkiintoisan dokumentin mukaan oli  asemakaavoissa ryhdytytty varautumaan isomman "metrokokoisen" kaluston ja raidegeometrian käyttöönotolle Göteborgin raitiotiellä. Ja tämähän sitten toteutui jo 1950-60 luvulla.  Joka tapauksessa Göteborgissa oltiin 20 vuotta edellä Helsinkiä. Se että Göteborgiin ei maanalaista metroa rakennettu johtui siis usein toistetuista faktoista että väkiluku ei enää noussut 1970-luvun telakkakriisitä johtuen ja maaperä keskustasta oli liian savista. Mutta edistyksellistä kumminkin että esikaupunkeihin saatiin raitiotiet laajannettua esimetro-standardien mukaisesti. 

Raitio-lehden yhdessä viime vuoden numerossa oli mielenkiintoisa Jorma Rauhalan artikkeli Helsingin 1950-luvun raitiovaunuhankinnoista ja silloisen HKL:n johtaja Salhbergin suunnitelmista pikaraitiotien/ esimetron rakentamiseen mm Sörnäisistä Herttoniemeen ja Koskelan ja Käpylän ratojen yhdistämiseen sekä "jokerin" rakentamiseksi Käpylästä Haagaan jo 1950-luvulla. Käpylän ja samalla pohjois-Helsingin pikaraitiotiehankkeen kaatoivat yllätys yllätys Käpylän kaupunginosayhdistys eli NIMBYilijöitä oli jo 60-70 vuotta sitten liikkeellä  ja ylipäänsä rahapula joka vaivasi HKL:ää niin ettei uusia vaunuja saatu tilattua kuin murto-osa halutusta määrästä siirsi lopulta Herttoniemen hankkeen. Se että kaupunki perusti metrotoimikunnan 1950-luvun lopulla jatkamaan suunnitelmia on sitten oma tarinansa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tuon mielenkiintoisan dokumentin mukaan oli  asemakaavoissa ryhdytytty varautumaan isomman "metrokokoisen" kaluston ja raidegeometrian käyttöönotolle Göteborgin raitiotiellä. Ja tämähän sitten toteutui jo 1950-60 luvulla.  Joka tapauksessa Göteborgissa oltiin 20 vuotta edellä Helsinkiä. Se että Göteborgiin ei maanalaista metroa rakennettu johtui siis usein toistetuista faktoista että väkiluku ei enää noussut 1970-luvun telakkakriisitä johtuen ja maaperä keskustasta oli liian savista. Mutta edistyksellistä kumminkin että esikaupunkeihin saatiin raitiotiet laajannettua esimetro-standardien mukaisesti.


Göteborgin kehitykseen on vaikuttanut kasvun pysähtymisen lisäksi paljon myös seudun asema yhtenä Ruotsin autoteollisuuskeskuksista, joka suosi tierakentamista. Samaan aikaan kun Helsingissä panostettiiin metroon, Göteborgissa rakennettiin moottoriteitä ja vielä kun joen rannoilta löytyi tilaa paikalliset Smith-Polviset toteutuivat lähes kokonaisuudessaan myös keskustan lähellä. Kun henkilöautoille oli rakennettu moottoritie- ja moottorikatuverkko ja kaupunginkin kasvu pysähtyi, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärä laski voimakkaasti eikä joukkoliikenteeseen ole enää sen jälkeen paljonkaan panostettu. 

Lopputuloksena on liikennejärjestelmä, jossa on toki raitiotiet, mutta jossa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky on kokonaisuudessaan aika heikko autoiluun verrattuna jos vertailukohtana ovat esimerkiksi Helsinki tai Tukholma. Vaikka eihän tuo ole mitenkään poikkeuksellista kaupungille, jossa on vain katupikaratikka eikä metroa, S-bahnia tai keskustassa merkittävältä osin eristettyä Stadtbahnia. Länsi-Euroopan katuratikkakaupungeista suuri osa on hyvin autoistuneita ja moottorikatuverkko palvelee myös keskustaa, jolloin ratikoille on paljon tilaa vanhoilla pääkaduilla. Toisaalta kun Göteborg ei myöskään ole asukasmäärältään kovin suuri eikä myöskään maantiede ole asettanut rakentamisella kovin paljon rajoitteita, etäisyydet ovat vielä aika sopivia katupikaratikalle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingin keskustalla on joka tapauksessa meri 3 suunnalla mikä tekee siitä pussinperän ja liikenteellisesti haastavan.


Niin se on aikoinaan tehnyt, mutta nykyään Helsinki on muutakin kuin niemellä sijaitseva Keskusta. Haasteista huolimatta on saatu johdettua valtaväylät ulos keskustasta ympäri Pääkaupunkiseutua. Se ei ole enää liikenteellisesti haastava. Eikä se ollut sitä silloinkaan, kun 50- ja 60-luvuilla rakennettiin toistaiseksi viimeiset yhteydet ulos kaupungista, Kulosaaren ja Lauttasaaren sillat. Vasta nyt on ymmärretty, että Helsingin sijainti ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen tai hankala, ja älytään kasvattaa kaupunkia niinkin kauas niemeltä kuin kilometrin päähän Laajasaloon. Jos Tukholma on yhtään tuttu kaupunki, ymmärrät, että Helsinginkin ongelmat olisivat olleet ratkaistavissa jo kauan sitten.




> Nyppylöiden sijaan Helsingissä on Töölönlahti, Keskuspuisto ja muita isoja viheralueita keskellä kaupunkia.


Töölönlahdella tai Keskuspuistolla ei voi perustella sitä, miksi rakentamatonta alaa on niin paljon. Kyllä Manhattanillekin puistoja mahtuu. Tai Lontooseen. Töölönlahdenkaan ympäristössä ei tule kohta niin paljon puistoa olemaan. Helsingissä ei ole oikeasti yhtään mitään esteitä kasvulle.




> Tuon mielenkiintoisan dokumentin mukaan oli  asemakaavoissa ryhdytytty varautumaan isomman "metrokokoisen" kaluston ja raidegeometrian käyttöönotolle Göteborgin raitiotiellä.


Tuo dokumentti käsittääkseni jäi monilta osin vain ehdotukseksi. Sen mukaan Göteborgin metro olisi rakennettu suunnilleen samalla tavalla kuin Tukholmassakin. Nyt se jäi ratikaksi, vain ja ainoastaan ratikaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitio-lehden yhdessä viime vuoden numerossa [...]  ja ylipäänsä rahapula joka vaivasi HKL:ää niin ettei uusia vaunuja saatu tilattua kuin murto-osa


Tästä syntyy nyt vähän sellainen käsitys, että HKL ei olisi rahapulan vuoksi voinut tilata Keski-Euroopasta uusia vaunuja. Oikaistaan siis vastaamaan tuon Raitio 3/13:ssa julkaistun artikkelin tietoja. Kaupunki oli varannut rahaa kauppoihin riittävästi. Itse asiassa hankintasopimukset oli jo allekirjoitettu. Kaupat kaatuivat kerta toisensa jälkeen siihen, ettei valtiolta saatu lupaa vaihtaa markkoja sen paremmin Saksan markkoihin kuin Sveitsin frangeihin. Lopulta yritettiin clearing-kauppaa, jossa raitiovaunuja olisi vaihdettu öljyyn tai viljaan, mutta sekään ei kelvannut. Ongelmat jatkuivat vielä Suomesta tilattujen vaunujen aikaan, sillä Rattikarioihin tilattiin osia ulkomailta, eikä niitäkään sitten saatu ajoissa.

----------


## petteri

> Niin se on aikoinaan tehnyt, mutta nykyään Helsinki on muutakin kuin niemellä sijaitseva Keskusta. Haasteista huolimatta on saatu johdettua valtaväylät ulos keskustasta ympäri Pääkaupunkiseutua. Se ei ole enää liikenteellisesti haastava. Eikä se ollut sitä silloinkaan, kun 50- ja 60-luvuilla rakennettiin toistaiseksi viimeiset yhteydet ulos kaupungista, Kulosaaren ja Lauttasaaren sillat. Vasta nyt on ymmärretty, että Helsingin sijainti ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen tai hankala, ja älytään kasvattaa kaupunkia niinkin kauas niemeltä kuin kilometrin päähän Laajasaloon. Jos Tukholma on yhtään tuttu kaupunki, ymmärrät, että Helsinginkin ongelmat olisivat olleet ratkaistavissa jo kauan sitten.


Niin, Tukholmassa liikenneongelmia on ratkaistu rakentamalla laaja metroverkko, lopettamalla katuraitioliikenne, purkamalla Klaran kaupunginosaa pääväylän tieltä ja rakentamalla moottorikatu Södermalmin ali tunnelissa, rantaa pitkin sekä vanhaa kaupunkia viistäen. Nyt sitten paikallisjunaverkkoa on ollaan muuttamassa varsin metromaiseksi ja metron laajennussuunnitelmat ovat aika massiiviset. Yksi Tvärbanan on toki rakennettu hiukan kevyemmin. Tukholmassa osa Smith-Polvinen henkisistä moottorikatusuunnitelmista toteutui myös keskustassa ja lisäksi katuratikat lakkautettiin, Helsingissä ei, pitäisikö siis mielestäsi Helsingissäkin seurata Tukholman mallia, jotta liikenneongelmat olisivat paremmin ratkaistavissa?

----------


## Max

> Eri lähteissä kaupunkiseutujen asukasmäärä riippuu alueen määrittelystä, mutta eri mittareilla Helsingin metropolialueen asukasmäärä on 1,2 -1,6 miljoonaa, Prahan 1,2-2,0 miljoonaa ja Wienin 1,6-2,4 miljoonaa. Suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupungeista on siis kysymys.


...ja kun näissä liikenneverkko- ja kaupunkiliikenneasioissa kuitenkin historialla on oma merkityksensä, niin katsotaanpas aikaa, jolloin raitioliikenteen kehitys oli kiivaimmillaan.

Vuonna 1910 Wienissä oli 2,05 miljoonaa asukasta, Prahassa 668 000 ja Helsingissä 119 000. Tokihan näitä vertailla voi mutta on se aika hassua.

----------


## petteri

> ...ja kun näissä liikenneverkko- ja kaupunkiliikenneasioissa kuitenkin historialla on oma merkityksensä, niin katsotaanpas aikaa, jolloin raitioliikenteen kehitys oli kiivaimmillaan.
> 
> Vuonna 1910 Wienissä oli 2,05 miljoonaa asukasta, Prahassa 668 000 ja Helsingissä 119 000. Tokihan näitä vertailla voi mutta on se aika hassua.


Helsingissä autoistuminen tai lähiöistyminen alkoi vasta 1950-luvulla, vuonna 1950 Helsingin seudulla oli noin 400000 asukasta ja Prahassa ilmeisesti reilut 1 miljoona. Wien oli kyllä selvästi isompi..

Mutta myös maantiede vaikuttaa, Helsingin Rautatientorilta piirretyssä 10 kilometrin ympyrässä on noin 30-35 % rakennuskelpoista maata ja esimerkiksi Prahassa noin 80 % Namesty Republikyltä piirretystä ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista maata. Kun Praha paisunut joka suuntaan ja Helsinki on ollut meren rajoittama, Prahassakin lähiörakentaminen tulee usein pääasialliseksi rakennustavaksi vähän samanlaisella suunnilleen 5-6 kilometriä keskustasta etäisyydellä kuin Helsingissäkin Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien suunnissa.

Muutenkin Helsingin Prahan välillä on mielenkiintoisia yhtäläisyyksiä, vaikka erojakin löytyy. Kummassakaan raitioliikennettä ei ole lakkautettu tai tunneloitu. Prahassa kyllä hiukan laajempi metro- ja junaverkko, mutta ero ei ole aivan valtava. Kantakaupungin pääkatuverkko on myös molemmissa kapeahko,  Prahassa kyllä moottoritie kulkee kaupungin läpi kyllä selvästi lähempänä keskustaa, toisaalta Prahan vanhempi osa taas on aika vähäautoinen.

Mutta toki hyvien vertailukaupunkien löytäminen on aina haastavaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin se on aikoinaan tehnyt, mutta nykyään Helsinki on muutakin kuin niemellä sijaitseva Keskusta. Haasteista huolimatta on saatu johdettua valtaväylät ulos keskustasta ympäri Pääkaupunkiseutua. Se ei ole enää liikenteellisesti haastava. Eikä se ollut sitä silloinkaan, kun 50- ja 60-luvuilla rakennettiin toistaiseksi viimeiset yhteydet ulos kaupungista, Kulosaaren ja Lauttasaaren sillat. Vasta nyt on ymmärretty, että Helsingin sijainti ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen tai hankala, ja älytään kasvattaa kaupunkia niinkin kauas niemeltä kuin kilometrin päähän Laajasaloon. Jos Tukholma on yhtään tuttu kaupunki, ymmärrät, että Helsinginkin ongelmat olisivat olleet ratkaistavissa jo kauan sitten.


Perinteisessä sisämaankaupungissa on pääkadut menevät kaikki kaupungin läpi ja risteävät keskustassa. 
Helsingissä pohjoisesta johtava pääkatu Mannerheimintie loppuu kuin seinään Erottajan kohdalla, paikallinen katuverkko ei pysty imeämään sisään tuleva aliikennetöä. Itä-länsi -liikenne kärsii Mannerheimintien tukkoisuuden takia. Mannerheimintien oma liikenne ml raitiotiet kanssa. Tukholmassa rakennettiin autoille tunneleita keskustan alle. metron lisäksi.




> Töölönlahdella tai Keskuspuistolla ei voi perustella sitä, miksi rakentamatonta alaa on niin paljon. Kyllä Manhattanillekin puistoja mahtuu. Tai Lontooseen. Töölönlahdenkaan ympäristössä ei tule kohta niin paljon puistoa olemaan. Helsingissä ei ole oikeasti yhtään mitään esteitä kasvulle.


Töölönlahden "puisto " on syntynyt vasta v 1989 jälkeen kun VR sulki tavara-aseman. Nyt alue palautetaan joutomaasta hyötykäyttöön. itse Töölönlahti ja linnunlaulun mäki taas on tilaa vievä elementti. 




> Tuo dokumentti käsittääkseni jäi monilta osin vain ehdotukseksi. Sen mukaan Göteborgin metro olisi rakennettu suunnilleen samalla tavalla kuin Tukholmassakin. Nyt se jäi ratikaksi, vain ja ainoastaan ratikaksi.


Göteborg lähti kalustohankinnoissa eri linjoille kuin Helsinki jo aika varhain. Jo 1920-luvulla oli pari dedikoitua esikaupunkilnjaa joilla ajettiin 2.5 m leveillä ja pitkillä junaa muistuttavilla telivaunuilla samaan tyyliin kuin Stokiksessa. Jo 1943 tulivat sisäkaupunkiliikenteeseen metrovaunun eli 2.65 m levyiset Mustangit joita ei pidä sekoittaa Helsingin mustangeiksi kutsuttuihin Ratti-Karioihin jotka tulivat yli 10 vuotta myöhemmin. 

Sen jälkeen kaikki Göteborgiin tilatut vaunut joitain ulkomailta käytettynä ostettuja lukuunottamatta ovat olleet 2.65 m leveitä. Oslo on toiminut aika laille samalla tavalla kuin Göteborg, ratikkakalustoa on aikojen saatoksissa vaihdettukin kaupunkien välillä, paitsi että Oslossa konvertoitiin esimetroradat lopulta oikeaksi metroksi.

Helsingin kohtaloksi jäi että vuoteen 1946 asti ei tehty juuri mitään esikaupunkien raitioliikenteen kehittämiseksi koska ne sijaitsivat useassa pikkukunnassa joilla oli vielä huonommat resurssit kuin Helsingillä. Kulosaaren, Munkkineimen ja Hagan raitiotiet jäivät sille tasolle mitä ne olivat kun ne oli rakennettu aina 1950-luvulle asti kunnes Haagan ja Kulosaaren linjat purettiin kokonaan.

Alueliitostakin seuraavat 10 vuotta oli rahaa vain liikenteen pyörittämiseen vanhalla romukalustolla, ja valuuttasääännöstelyn takia uutta kalustoa joutui odottamaan kauemmin, kuten 339-DF kirjoitti. Lopulta bussiliikenne sai tärkeämmän painoarvon ja metrolla ja lähijunilla korvattiin ne pikaraitiotie- / esimetrosuunnitelmat joista olisi joskus voinut tulla jotain. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Niin, Tukholmassa liikenneongelmia on ratkaistu rakentamalla laaja metroverkko, lopettamalla katuraitioliikenne, purkamalla Klaran kaupunginosaa pääväylän tieltä ja rakentamalla moottorikatu Södermalmin ali tunnelissa, rantaa pitkin sekä vanhaa kaupunkia viistäen.


Tukholmassa näkyy edelleenkin se, mitä ennen 40-lukua tehtiin. Suosittelen perehtymistä asiaan.




> Nyt sitten paikallisjunaverkkoa on ollaan muuttamassa varsin metromaiseksi ja metron laajennussuunnitelmat ovat aika massiiviset.


Millä tavalla paikallijunaverkkoa on suunniteltu muutettavan? Ainut merkittävä "muutos", minkä täällä asuvana tiedän, on tunneli keskustan ali. Muutosta tämä tuo yhden uuden aseman, Odenplanin, verran.




> Yksi Tvärbanan on toki rakennettu hiukan kevyemmin.


...Ja modernisoitu kaksi muuta, päätetty muuttaa lähijunamainen/metromainen Saltsjöbanan raitiotieksi, ja aloitettu keskustan raitiotie ihan uudelta radalta.

Suosittelen tutustumista Tukholmaan. Jos matka tänne tuntuu liian pitkältä, internetissä on paljon dokumentaatiota, sekä ruotsiksi että myös englanniksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tiesin kyllä, mutta halusin vain vähän piikitellä siitä. 
> Piikittely taisi tosin olla hyödytöntä, koska tuo asia luultavasti koetaan joukkoliikenteen huonoksi puoleksi. Tehdäpä sama autoliikenteelle jossain kohtaa, niin siitä kyllä syytettäisiin ihmisiä eikä autoliikenteen olemassaoloa.


Tiedätkö, kun luin sen pätkän, jonka lainasit mun tekstistä, ja sen jälkeen sun vastauksen, niin tajusin, että tuon mun "Tevetuloa Helsinkiin" voisi tulkita piikittelyksi sulle siitä, kun asut Tukholmassa. Se ei todellakaan ollut tarkoitukseni, vaan tarkoitus oli ainoastaan todeta jotenkin sarkastisesti, että tällaista tämä Helsingissä on. Toivottavasti et tulkinnut sitä henkilökohtaisuudeksi!



Rainerille vielä vastaus siihen, mikä tässä katusuunnitelmassa meni pieleen. Ohessa on kuva tuosta paikasta. Kadun keskellä oleva punaisella väritetty koroke erottaa toisistaan eri suuntien ajoneuvoliikenteen, mille ei ole ko. paikalla mitään erityisiä perusteita.

Sen sijaan eri suuntien bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikennettä ei eroteta korokkeella. Paikka on sikäli erikoinen, että raitiotien molemmin puolin on idän suunnan autokaistoja.

Ongelma olisi ratkennut siirtämällä tuo keskikoroke raitiotien ja bussien väliin, siis yhden kaistan verran "alemmas". Voi sen tietysti vieläkin siirtää, mutta ketäpä se nyt kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jotenkin luulen, että sekä Petteri että Rainer tulkitsivat tarkoituksella väärin, mitä aiemmin kirjoitin.





> Tukholmassa rakennettiin autoille tunneleita keskustan alle. metron lisäksi.


Tukholmassa rakennettiin Klaratunneln vasta myöhään 60-luvulla, kun mm. koko vanhan keskusta oli jo tuhottu. Suunnittelua oli kestänyt jo vuosikymmenet, 30-luvulta saakka. Toinen tunneli, Södertunneln, on väylä, joka sittemmin katettiin. Tätä väylää ei olisi ollut olemassa ilman massiivisia siltoja tunnelin molemmissa päissä.

Huomattavaa Tukholmassa ennen 40-lukua oli, että autoilla oli paikka maan alla, joukkoliikenne oli Götgatania lukuunottamatta maan päällä.




> Töölönlahden "puisto " on syntynyt vasta v 1989 jälkeen kun VR sulki tavara-aseman. Nyt alue palautetaan joutomaasta hyötykäyttöön. itse Töölönlahti ja linnunlaulun mäki taas on tilaa vievä elementti.


Mihin unohtui Hesperian ja hakasalmen puistot lahden länsirannalla? Ei töölönlahti mikään järin suuri ole, ei edes, jos siihen lasketaan mukaan nuo puistoalueet länsi- ja itäpuolella. Entinen tavara-aseman ratapiha, sen ympäristö, Finlandia-talon parkkipaikka, Helsinginkadun ympäristö ja muut siinä ovat rakennuskelpoista maata ilman, että Töölönlahta tarvitsisi täyttää. Tutki ihmeessä Tampereen karttaa, niin näet mikä on suurta.




> Göteborg lähti kalustohankinnoissa eri linjoille kuin Helsinki jo aika varhain.


Lähti Helsinkiä aiemmin - sanotaan näin - sillä Helsingissä oltiin ihan samankaltaisissa suunnitelmissa pitkällä tähtäimellä. Helsinkiin haluttiin kahden kolmen yksikön junia esikaupunkiraitioteille. Autoistumisen kausi vain ennätti Helsingin niin myöhään, ettei Göteborgin ja Tukholman kaltaisia ratikkahankitoja koskaan tehty.




> Oslo on toiminut aika laille samalla tavalla kuin Göteborg, ratikkakalustoa on aikojen saatoksissa vaihdettukin kaupunkien välillä, paitsi että Oslossa konvertoitiin esimetroradat lopulta oikeaksi metroksi.


Kuten oikeastaan Tukholmassakin. Tähän olisi varmasti varauduttu Helsingissäkin, jos esikaupunkiratikoita olisi lähdetty toteuttamaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:25 ----------




> Toivottavasti et tulkinnut sitä henkilökohtaisuudeksi!


En tietenkään! Myötätuntoni on teidän puolellanne.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Millä tavalla paikallijunaverkkoa on suunniteltu muutettavan? Ainut merkittävä "muutos", minkä täällä asuvana tiedän, on tunneli keskustan ali. Muutosta tämä tuo yhden uuden aseman, Odenplanin, verran.


Citybananin myötä Tukholman paikallisjunaverkon vuorotiheys lisääntyy merkittävästi, jolloin laajemmalla osalla verkosta on metromainen vuoroväli, lisäksi selvästi suurempi osa junista kulkee jatkossa kaupungin läpi ja myös vaihtoyhteydet paranevat selvästi. Tuo johtaa merkittävään muutokseen Tukholman joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä, ehkä suurimpaan sitten Sinisen linjan valmistumisen. 




> ...Ja modernisoitu kaksi muuta, päätetty muuttaa lähijunamainen/metromainen Saltsjöbanan raitiotieksi, ja aloitettu keskustan raitiotie ihan uudelta radalta.


Nykyistä Tukholman keskustan raitiotietä en kovin paljon aikaisemmin liikennöityä museorataa merkittävämpänä pidä, vaikka muutamalla metrillä sitä onkin pidennetty, keskustaratikallahan ei vieläkään pääse kuin Huvipuistoon ja Skansenille. Yksiraiteisen Saltsjöbananin metromaisuudesta voi sitten olla montaa mieltä, toki Tvärbananin myötä raitiokalustoa ollaan käyttämässä myös tuolla reitillä ja kaksiraiteistaminen on suunnitteilla.




> Suosittelen tutustumista Tukholmaan. Jos matka tänne tuntuu liian pitkältä, internetissä on paljon dokumentaatiota, sekä ruotsiksi että myös englanniksi.


Minä voin suositella vastaavasti sinulle tutustumista Helsinkiin, tuntuu että et oikein tunne nykyistä kaupunkia.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuo vastaa suurin piirtein nelosen reittiä Paciuksenkadulla tai kympin Töölön Tullista Kuusitielle. Voisivatko ne ajaa 70 km/h kyseisissä paikissa? Nyt en halua vastaukseksi että "Ei voi koska ei se kannata, ajansäästö on liian pieni". Kyse on meidän liikennesäännöistä ja turvallisuuskulttuurista. Mahdollistaako se raitiovaunujen muuta katuliikennettä nopeamman ajon vaikka raitiotietä erottaa vain reunakivetys?


Kysymys pitää palastella osiin. Kysymys on ainakin ratatekniikasta, junaturvallisuudesta (l. raideliikenteen itsensä turvallisuudesta), moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen turvallisuudesta ja jalankulkijoiden turvallisuudesta.

* Ratatekniikka: 339-DF jo mainitsikin sekä Paciuksenmäessä olevan S-mutkan että ajolangan kannatinlangan puutteen. Edellinen rajoittaa nopeuden 40 km/h:ssa (perustuen HKL:n ratapiirustusten pohjalta laskettuun nopeusrajoitukseen) ja jälkimmäinen Suomessa rautateillä 50 km/h:ssa. Paciuksenkaaren ja Munkkiniemen aukion kaarteen geometria ei muistikuvieni mukaan ole myöskään ihan optimaalinen yli 50 km/h nopeuksia ajatellen. Samoin rata on tällä hetkellä sen verta pomppuinen, että mukava nopeus on ehkä max. 50-60 km/h.

* Junaturvallisuus: Urakisko rupeaa suurissa nopeuksissa olemaan vähän ongelmallinen turvallisuuden kannalta. Samoin toinen ongelma on minusta se, että nykyinen liikennevalo-ohjaus ei luotettavasti takaa sitä, etteikö vaunulle voisi syttyä punainen valo juuri ennen vaunun saapumista risteykseen.

* Moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen turvallisuus: Reunakivihän estää melko tehokkaasti tahattoman ajautumisen raitiovaunun eteen. Risteyksissä taas on liikennevalo-ohjaus ja tässä mielessä ei ole eroa sillä, että ajatko 60 km/h kulkevan raitiovaunun tai kivirekan alle. Samoin kun kerta kaistakohtaiset nopeusrajoitukset ovat nykyäänkin sallittuja, niin maalaisjärki jo sanoo sen, ettei reunakiven takana samaan suuntaan kulkeva raitiovaunu voi olla sen vaarallisempi autoille, kuin samaan suuntaan kaistaviivan takana kulkeva rekka.

* Jalankulkijoiden turvallisuus: Jalankulkijoiden suhteen tärkeintä lienee joko estää suora juokseminen vaunun alle tai ainakin pyrkiä varoittamaan lähestyvästä vaunusta. Tämä hoituu suojateiden porrastuksilla ja/tai varoituslaitoksilla (Varova-valot). Lisäksi koska tuo katuosuus on sellainen, ettei siinä edes ole kovin suurta tarvetta ylittää katua merkittyjen ylityspaikkojen välillä (vrt. Frankfurtin esimerkki), niin tämäkin vähentää ongelmaa.

Turvallisuuskulttuurista: Jos mennään kysymään tästä joltain yksittäiseltä virkamieheltä, joka ei erityisesti aiheeseen ole perehtynyt, niin hän luultavasti ainakin aluksi tyrmäisi ajatuksen siitä, että raitioliikenne voisi Paciuksenkadulla ajaa autoliikennettä nopeammin. Mutta jos asiasta tilataan konsulteilta selvitys ja siinä haastatellaan mm. liikennevalo-ohjauksen ja liikenneturvallisuuden asiantuntijoita ja verrataan Suomen tilannetta muihin Länsi-Euroopan maihin, niin luultavasti siinä todettaisiin, ettei ehdotus olisi mikään ongelma.

Sitten jos kysytyään, että miksi siinä nyt sitten on 50 km/h rajoitus, niin vastaus on se, ettei ketään ole Helsingissä tarpeeksi kiinnostanut puuttua asiaan. Nopeusrajoituksen laskeminen 60 km/h -> 50 km/h ei noin lyhyellä matkalla ole muodostanut suurta ongelmaa raitioliikenteen ajoaikojen kannalta ja toisaalta kun aitoja nollaviive-etuuksia ei tuolla välillä ole ollut (eikä tosiasiassa ole vieläkään), niin nopeusrajoituksen nostamiselle ei myöskään ole ollut erityistä tarvetta.

Tiivistetysti: Suomen lainsäädäntö EI aseta oleellisia rajoituksia tässä asiassa. Ongelmat johtuvat minun nähdäkseni lähinnä siitä, että raitioliikenteen tuotekehitystä joukkoliikennemuotona ei ole Helsingissä johtanut kukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> koska raitiovaunut eivät tällä hetkellä saa kulkea yli 50 km/h


Mä en nyt oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Raitiovaunujen nopeus on rajoitettu muistaakseni 70 kilometriin tunnissa  nehän kulkisivat kyllä lujempaa ilman teknistä rajoitinta. Ja ne saavat ajaa juuri niin lujaa kuin kadulla on nopeusrajoitus, ellei HKL:n sisäinen ohje jossakin kohdassa määrää ajamaan hitaammin. Mitään universaalia 50 km/h kattonopeutta ei ole.

Sitä en muista, onko Kustaa Vaasan tielläkin tiputettu nopeusrajoitus 50:iin, mutta se, Mäkelänkatu ja Pacius ovat esimerkkejä helsinkiläisistä kuudenkympin ratikkakaduista. Kaikilla näillä on ollut 60 km/h rajoitus vielä 2000-luvun alussa, nykyisellä infralla. Nopeusrajoituksen pudottamista ei ole perusteltu raitioliikenteellä vaan yleisellä liikenneturvallisuudella. Ei sitä oikein voisi raitioliikenteellä perustellakaan, sillä nuo Petterin niin hurmaavasti tappokoneiksi kutsumat ratikat eivät oikein onnistu siinä Petterin heille antamassa tappotehtävässään, Helsingissä kun ei onnistuta ratikalla tappamaan ihmisiä läheskään vuosittain. (Noin yleisemmin Helsingissä on vähän sellainen ongelma, että sinne sun tänne lätkitään matalampia rajoituksia, mutta liikenneympäristölle ei tehdä yhtään mitään ja sitten ihmetellään, kun kansa ei tottele niitä rajoituksia, jotka ovat ristiriidassa sen kanssa, miltä liikenneympäristö näyttää.) Se, että KSV tahtoo laskea pääkatujen nopeusrajoituksia ei merkitse sitä, että raitiovaunuille olisi asetettu jonkinlainen universaali kattonopeus.

Minusta sulla on nyt edelleen kehittymisen paikka siinä, että osaisit ilmaista erikseen, mikä on omaa mielipidettäsi ja mikä on faktaa. Ne menevät iloisesti  tai surullisesti  sekaisin viestissä kuin viestissä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Citybananin myötä Tukholman paikallisjunaverkon vuorotiheys lisääntyy merkittävästi, jolloin laajemmalla osalla verkosta on metromainen vuoroväli, lisäksi selvästi suurempi osa junista kulkee jatkossa kaupungin läpi ja myös vaihtoyhteydet paranevat selvästi.


Ihmekös tuo, että lisääntyy, kun kapasiteetti yli kaksinkertaistuu. Jos en ihan väärin muista, tämä asia on käsitelty foorumilla ehkä useaankin otteeseen.

Metromaiseksi ei tee paikallisjunaliikennettä se, että sen kapasiteetti on äärirajoilla, ja että sen vuorovälejä pitää lisätä.

Vaihtoyhteys Tunnelbanaan paranee sillä, että otetaan käyttöön yksi uusi vaihtoasema, joka on lähempänä Odenplanin metroasemaa kuin nykyinen Karlbergin asema S:t Eriksplanin asemaa. T-centraleniin se ei varsinaisesti tee muutosta. Vaihto siniseen linjaan ehkä helpottuu hieman, mutta punaiseen ja vihreään se hankaloittuu.

En ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat, kun kirjoitat, että "selvästi suurempi osa junista kulkee jatkossa kaupungin läpi". Nykyään kun lähijunista käytännössä kaikki kulkevat kaupungin läpi. Hyvin harva vuoro ja vialliset junat ainoastaan kääntyvät ympäri keskustassa. Käytän päivittäin Pendeltågia ja näen tällaista ehkä viitisen kertaa vuodessa.




> Nykyistä Tukholman keskustan raitiotietä en paljon aikaisemmin liikennöityä museorataa merkittävämpänä pidä, vaikka muutamalla metrillä sitä onkin pidennetty, keskustaratikallahan ei vieläkään pääse kuin Huvipuistoon ja Skansenille.


En voi muuta kuin suositella tutustumaan aiheeseen. Oletin, että koska et selvästikään ole tutustunut tähän raitiolinjaan, olisit vähän tutustunut internetistä löytyviin tietoihin projektista ja siitä, mitä on työn alla.

Pelkästään se, että rata rakennettiin uudelleen, kertoo asiaa vähänkään tunteville, kuinka suuresta asiasta on kyse.




> Yksiraiteisen Saltsjöbananin metromaisuudesta voi sitten olla montaa mieltä, toki Tvärbananin myötä raitiokalustoa ollaan käyttämässä myös tuolla reitillä ja kaksiraiteistaminen on suunnitteilla.


Käytännössä yksirataisuus ei vaikuta muuhun kuin vuoroväliin. Eli Saltsjöbanan on täyseristetty entinen junarata, jota liikennöidään muunnelluin tunnelbanavaunuin. Kyllä minä tuota metromaiseksi sanoisin, suorastaan metroksi.




> Minä voin suositella vastaavasti sinulle tutustumista Helsinkiin, tuntuu että et oikein tunne nykyistä kaupunkia.


Veikkaanpa, että olen tutustunut siihen vähän enemmän kuin luuletkaan. Siksi en nielekään ihan kaikkea, mitä väitetään.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> En voi muuta kuin suositella tutustumaan aiheeseen. Oletin, että koska et selvästikään ole tutustunut tähän raitiolinjaan, olisit vähän tutustunut internetistä löytyviin tietoihin projektista ja siitä, mitä on työn alla.


Olen matkustanut Spårväg Cityllä viimeksi keväällä 2013, Djurgårdenin kesäisen bussirallin siirtäminen raiteille on toki sekin jotain, mutta keskustaraitiotie tuo ei varsinaisesti ole. Työn alla? Eikös Tukholman keskustaraitiotien laajennukset ole nyt suunnilleen yhtä hyvässä vauhdissa kuin Laajasalon ratikka?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikös Tukholman keskustaraitiotien laajennukset ole nyt suunnilleen yhtä hyvässä vauhdissa kuin Laajasalon ratikka?


Laajennukset on jotakuinkin sellaisessa vauhdissa, että johtuen useista muista viivästymisistä, Lidingön suunnan laajennusta on lykätty, ja seuraava vaihe rakennetaan vain Frihamneniin saakka. Ratasuunnitelmat hyväksyttäneen syksyllä. Keskustaa taas myllätään tällä hetkellä, Klarabergsgatanille päätettiin joulukuussa autoliikennekielto, ja rataa jatketaan sitä pitkin yhden pysäkivälin verran.

----------


## petteri

> En ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat, kun kirjoitat, että "selvästi suurempi osa junista kulkee jatkossa kaupungin läpi". Nykyään kun lähijunista käytännössä kaikki kulkevat kaupungin läpi. Hyvin harva vuoro ja vialliset junat ainoastaan kääntyvät ympäri keskustassa. Käytän päivittäin Pendeltågia ja näen tällaista ehkä viitisen kertaa vuodessa.


Kaikki pohjoisesta kulkevat paikallisjunat eivät nykyään kulje kaupungin läpi, esimerkiksi Uppsala C - Stockholm C välillä on tiheä paikallisjunaliikenne, josta suuri osa ei kulje kaupungin läpi. Tulevaisuudessa suurempi osa varmaan kulkee.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaikki pohjoisesta kulkevat paikallisjunat eivät nykyään kulje kaupungin läpi, esimerkiksi Uppsala C - Stockholm C välillä on tiheä paikallisjunaliikenne, josta suuri osa ei kulje kaupungin läpi.


Uppsalaan kulkee Pendeltåg. Tilanne ei siis muutu mitenkään muuten tunnelin myötä kuin että vuorovälejä voi tiivistää.

Ne junat, jotka kulkevat Stockholm C:hen, tulevat tulevaisuudessakin kulkemaan Stockholm C:hen.

----------


## petteri

> Uppsalaan kulkee Pendeltåg. Tilanne ei siis muutu mitenkään muuten tunnelin myötä kuin että vuorovälejä voi tiivistää.


Uppsalaan kulkee kyllä Pendeltåg J38, mutta esimerkiksi välillä Stockholm C - Uppsala C kulkee sen lisäksi Regionaltåg junia varsin tiheällä vuorovälillä, osa noista junista muuttunee jollain aikataululla pendeltågeiksi ja osa vuoroista kulkenee Citybananin valmistuttua kaupungin läpi. Nykyään nuo SJ Regionaltåg junat eivät ole, ainakaan vielä, mukana Tukholman seudun seutulippujärjestelmässä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Uppsalaan kulkee kyllä Pendeltåg J38, mutta välillä Stockholm C - Uppsala C kulkee sen lisäksi Regionaltåg junia varsin tiheällä vuorovälillä, osa noista junista muuttunee jollain aikataululla pendeltågeiksi ja osa vuoroista kulkenee Citybananin valmistuttua kaupungin läpi.


Tuskin ainakaan ihan heti näin tullaan tekemään. Uppsalan Pendeltåg kun on se ainut juna, joka ei kulje 15 minuutin vuorovälillä, vaan 30:n. Enkä muutenkaan näe järkeä lopettaa Regionaltågia tuolla välillä, eiköhän se vain muuteta jatkumaan jommasta kummasta tai molemmista päistä eteen päin. Kyllä sille Regiolle vielä käyttöä tulee olemaan vuosia eteenpäin, varsinkin, kun se ratakapasiteetti tosiaan tuplaantuu Stockholm C:n eteläpuolella, jolloin juna voidaan ajaa heilurina esimerkiksi Nyköpingiin.

----------


## petteri

> Enkä muutenkaan näe järkeä lopettaa Regionaltågia tuolla välillä, eiköhän se vain muuteta jatkumaan jommasta kummasta tai molemmista päistä eteen päin. Kyllä sille Regiolle vielä käyttöä tulee olemaan vuosia eteenpäin, varsinkin, kun se ratakapasiteetti tosiaan tuplaantuu Stockholm C:n eteläpuolella, jolloin juna voidaan ajaa heilurina esimerkiksi Nyköpingiin.


Minustakin on luultavaa, että suurempi osa Regionaltågeista muuttuu Citybananin valmistuttua heilureiksi, ainakin jos SL lippujen käytöstä SJ regionaljunissa päästään sopuun. Ainakin osa junista voi myös Citybananin valmistuttua myös kulkea vanhaa rataa pitkin. jossa vapautuu myös kapasiteettia. Pendeltåg vs Regionaltåg jako kokonaan erillisine lippujärjestelmineen on muuten vähän kökkö kun seutu laajenee koko ajan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minustakin on luultavaa, että suurempi osa Regionaltågeista muuttuu Citybananin valmistuttua heilureiksi, ainakin jos SL lippujen käytöstä SJ regionaljunissa päästään sopuun.


Miksi pitäisi olla sama lippu, kun ovat kaksi eri palvelua? Regionaltåg on tuolla välillä noin vartin nopeampi SL-juna ja sellaisena se tullaan varmaan myös pitämään. Eivät nuo kaksi ole ihan toisiansa kilpailijoita, vaan seudullisesti toisiaan täydentäviä. Läänirajat tulevat vielä pitkään kummittelemaan näissä ratkaisuissa. Siksi luulenkin, että ennemmin tullaan muodostamaan uusi melko paikallinen Regionaltåg-verkosto, johon kuuluu Tukholman ja Upsalan läänien lisäksi Södermanlandin lääni.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi pitäisi olla sama lippu, kun ovat kaksi eri palvelua? Regionaltåg on tuolla välillä noin vartin nopeampi SL-juna ja sellaisena se tullaan varmaan myös pitämään. Eivät nuo kaksi ole ihan toisiansa kilpailijoita, vaan seudullisesti toisiaan täydentäviä.


Yleensä kaupunkiseuduilla liput käyvät kaikissa paikallisliikenteen junissa, metroissa, busseissa ja ratikoissa, toki vyöhykerajojen mukaan. Esimerkiksi Helsingin seudulla HSL liput käyvät kaikissa paikallisjunissa, myös R-, H- ja Z-junissa, Berliinissä yhteislippu kelpaa Interregiossa siinä kuin muissakin kulkuneuvoissa, Pariisissa Transilien on mukana yhteislippujärjestelmässä jne. Tukholman läänissä vaan jostain syystä Regionaltåg ei ole mukana yhteislippujärjestelmässä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Siinä välissä, kun liput muutenkin valtakunnalistuu, jos niin koskaan käy, voin kuvitella, että jonkinnäköinen laajempi yhteislippumahdollisuus tulee. Mutta Regionaltåget ei ole sama juttu kuin Z-juna, vaikka suomalaisissa lähi- ja paikallisliikennejunissa poikkeuksellisesti onkin vessat. Eikä HSL-kortillakaan pääse Mäntsälään tai Lahteen. Karttaa tutkimalla ei voi päätellä kaikkea.

Nyt mennään ihan ohi aiheen. Tämä kuuluu johonkin Tukholman seudun liikennettä käsittelevään ketjuun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitä en muista, onko Kustaa Vaasan tielläkin tiputettu nopeusrajoitus 50:iin, mutta se, Mäkelänkatu ja Pacius ovat esimerkkejä helsinkiläisistä kuudenkympin ratikkakaduista. Kaikilla näillä on ollut 60 km/h rajoitus vielä 2000-luvun alussa, nykyisellä infralla. 
> 
> Se, että KSV tahtoo laskea pääkatujen nopeusrajoituksia ei merkitse sitä, että raitiovaunuille olisi asetettu jonkinlainen universaali kattonopeus.


Joka tapauksessa milloinkaan Helsingissä ei ole saanut normaaliliikenteessä raitiovaunu ajaa yli 60 km/h ja siitä milloin on saanut ajaa yli 50 on jo vuosia ellei toistakymmentä? Eli 50 on nyt sallittu .

Olisin halunut vastauksen kysymyksen, että mikä tekninen syy estää esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mäkelänkadulla ajamisen yli 50 tänään, koska raitiovaunuhan kulkee eristetyllä radalla autoihin nähden, niilllä on omat liikennevalot jne. 




> Turvallisuuskulttuurista: Jos mennään kysymään tästä joltain yksittäiseltä virkamieheltä, joka ei erityisesti aiheeseen ole perehtynyt, niin hän luultavasti ainakin aluksi tyrmäisi ajatuksen siitä, että raitioliikenne voisi Paciuksenkadulla ajaa autoliikennettä nopeammin. Mutta jos asiasta tilataan konsulteilta selvitys ja siinä haastatellaan mm. liikennevalo-ohjauksen ja liikenneturvallisuuden asiantuntijoita ja verrataan Suomen tilannetta muihin Länsi-Euroopan maihin, niin luultavasti siinä todettaisiin, ettei ehdotus olisi mikään ongelma.
> 
> Sitten jos kysytyään, että miksi siinä nyt sitten on 50 km/h rajoitus, niin vastaus on se, ettei ketään ole Helsingissä tarpeeksi kiinnostanut puuttua asiaan. Nopeusrajoituksen laskeminen 60 km/h -> 50 km/h ei noin lyhyellä matkalla ole muodostanut suurta ongelmaa raitioliikenteen ajoaikojen kannalta ja toisaalta kun aitoja nollaviive-etuuksia ei tuolla välillä ole ollut (eikä tosiasiassa ole vieläkään), niin nopeusrajoituksen nostamiselle ei myöskään ole ollut erityistä tarvetta.
> 
> Tiivistetysti: Suomen lainsäädäntö EI aseta oleellisia rajoituksia tässä asiassa. Ongelmat johtuvat minun nähdäkseni lähinnä siitä, että raitioliikenteen tuotekehitystä joukkoliikennemuotona ei ole Helsingissä johtanut kukaan.


Tämä vastaus oli jo hieman täydellisempi mutta silti jäi askarruttamaan että koska uusia vaunuja ostetan ja pistetään paljon rahaa niihin, ja uusia linjojakin ainakin suunnitellaan, (eri asia toteutetaanko kaikki) , niin voiko joku väittää että raitiotietä ei joukkoliikennemuotona kehitetä? Onhan raitioliikenneyksiköllä pätevä johto ja HKL:n johtokunnassa on uusia raitiotiehenkisiä henkilöitä.  EDIT: Onko kenties niin, että jos päätös nopeammista raitioteistä tehtäisiin, ja se ei olisikaan niin turvallinen kuin mitä on vakuutettu, niin nämä johtavat virkamiehet saisivat kenkää eikö kukaan haluasiksi ottaa sellaista riskiä? 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:49 ----------




> Rainerille vielä vastaus siihen, mikä tässä katusuunnitelmassa meni pieleen. Ohessa on kuva tuosta paikasta. Kadun keskellä oleva punaisella väritetty koroke erottaa toisistaan eri suuntien ajoneuvoliikenteen, mille ei ole ko. paikalla mitään erityisiä perusteita.
> 
> Sen sijaan eri suuntien bussi- ja raitiovaunuliikennettä ei eroteta korokkeella. Paikka on sikäli erikoinen, että raitiotien molemmin puolin on idän suunnan autokaistoja.
> 
> Ongelma olisi ratkennut siirtämällä tuo keskikoroke raitiotien ja bussien väliin, siis yhden kaistan verran "alemmas". Voi sen tietysti vieläkin siirtää, mutta ketäpä se nyt kiinnostaisi.


No kiitos, nyt ymmärsin. Koroke on tietenkin tarpeen jalankulkijoille mutta lyhyempi, vain suojatien kohdalla olisi riittänyt. Jotenkin herää ajatus että sillä haluttiin myös estää lännestä itään menevien bussien ja idästä länteen menevien henkilöautojen törmäys? Jotenkin saa sen käsityksen että sitten kun bussiliikenne Kampin terminaaliin lakkaa niin autot ja raitiovaunut pysyvät korokkeen avulla omilla puolillaan, mutta se olisi voitu rakentaa täyteen mittaansa myöhemmin jos tarvii. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:02 ----------




> Lähti Helsinkiä aiemmin - sanotaan näin - sillä Helsingissä oltiin ihan samankaltaisissa suunnitelmissa pitkällä tähtäimellä. Helsinkiin haluttiin kahden kolmen yksikön junia esikaupunkiraitioteille. Autoistumisen kausi vain ennätti Helsingin niin myöhään, ettei Göteborgin ja Tukholman kaltaisia ratikkahankitoja koskaan tehty.


Siis autoistuminen alkoi Suomessa kasvaa kyllä samoihin aikoihin kuin Ruotsissa, kaupungistumisessa ja myös raitioteiden kehittämisessä olitiin Helsingissä kymmeniä vuosia Tukholmaa ja nyt on selvinnyt että myös Göteborgia jäljessä. 

Ruotsin kaupunkien raitiotieratkaisuihin vaikutti myös tieto oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirtymisestä joka toteutettiin 1967. Göteborgilla ei ollut vaikea päättä säilyttääkö vai lakkauttaako raitiotiet, koska niihin oli ehditty panostaa paljon ennenkuin tieto tuli, ja ne modernisoitiin niin että suurta osaa verkosta voitiin liikennöidä metromaisesti, ja niin tapahtuikin ainoalla erolla että tunneleita ei tehty. 

Tukholman kohdalla jouduttiin tekemään vaikea päätös joka lopulta johti lakkauttamiseen, koska esikaupuniraitiotieverkko oli jo ehditty muuttaa metroksi, ja keskustan raitiotieverkko oli vanhenemassa käsiin. 

Helsingissä ei tarvittu tehdä mitään sellaista päätöstä vaan voitiin antaa raitioteiden elää omaa elämäänsä vaikka 1969 tehtiin päätös metron ensimmäisestä vaiheesta joka ei ollut missään vaiheessa kytketty raitiotiehen. Joku voi sanoa onneksi, joku muu valitettavasti. 

Turun päätöstä lakkauttaa en minä oikein ymmärrä. Turku olisi voinut tilata Valmetilta samanlaisia uusia vaunuja kuin Helsinki jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> En voi muuta kuin suositella tutustumaan aiheeseen. Oletin, että koska et selvästikään ole tutustunut tähän raitiolinjaan, olisit vähän tutustunut internetistä löytyviin tietoihin projektista ja siitä, mitä on työn alla.
> 
> Eli Saltsjöbanan on täyseristetty entinen junarata, jota liikennöidään muunnelluin tunnelbanavaunuin. Kyllä minä tuota metromaiseksi sanoisin, suorastaan metroksi.


Mitä siellä tarkalleen ottaen on työn alla? Luen ja puhun ruotsian kovin huonosti. Lehdistä olen kuitenkin lukenut, että linjaa 4 on ehdotettu raitioteistettäväksi kohtuullisella vakavuudella; mitenpä etenee eläintarhalinjan muuttaminen oikeaksi raitiotieksi jatkamalla länteen tai kohti Lindingötä? Jonkun lähimenneisyyden aikataulun mukaan pitäisi varmaan olla valmista jo.

Onko Saltsjöbanan tosiaan tosiaan 100% eristetty, vai onko esimerkiksi puomeilla suojattuja tasoristeyksiä?




> Olisin halunut vastauksen kysymyksen, että mikä tekninen syy estää esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mäkelänkadulla ajamisen yli 50 tänään, koska raitiovaunuhan kulkee eristetyllä radalla autoihin nähden, niilllä on omat liikennevalot jne.
> t. Rainer


Syy on varmaan sama, miksei paljaiden autojenkaan kanssa liiemmin ole edes liikennevaloin suojattuja ylityksiä 70-80 km/h  kaistojen yli. Liian vaarallista, jos sieltä tulee joku *auto* vanhoilla vihreillä kahdeksaa kymppiä kaistan ylittäjää kylkeen.

Luulisi olevan näin, en sitten osaa pukea sanoiksi, miksi tämä on OK maanteillä taajaman ulkopuolella. Pienemmän liikennemäärät ja parempi näkyvyys?




> Turun päätöstä lakkauttaa en minä oikein ymmärrä. Turku olisi voinut tilata Valmetilta samanlaisia uusia vaunuja kuin Helsinki jne.


Jos Turussa olisi ollut 3 m raide-etäisyys, niin ehkä se olisi voinut pysytellä hengissä Helsingistä ja muulta käytettyjä vaunuja ostamalla. Joka tapauksessa Turun raitioteiden lakkautus oli hyvin läpi viety alasajo, jossa kalusto käytettiin niin loppuun kuin vain mahdollista. Turku olisi ehkä selvinnyt, jos se olisi lähtenyt laajempiin modernisointitoimiin heti sodan jälkeen, mitä ei tapahtunut.

Tuli tästä mieleen kysymys, joka ei tähän aiheeseen liity: onko maailmalla selvinnyt missään merkittäviä raitioteitä, jossa olisi kiskot yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin Turussa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko Saltsjöbanan tosiaan tosiaan 100% eristetty, vai onko esimerkiksi puomeilla suojattuja tasoristeyksiä?


Mun käsittääkseni on tasoristeyksiä puomeilla.




> Syy on varmaan sama, miksei paljaiden autojenkaan kanssa liiemmin ole edes liikennevaloin suojattuja ylityksiä 70-80 km/h  kaistojen yli. Liian vaarallista, jos sieltä tulee joku *auto* vanhoilla vihreillä kahdeksaa kymppiä kaistan ylittäjää kylkeen.
> 
> Luulisi olevan näin, en sitten osaa pukea sanoiksi, miksi tämä on OK maanteillä taajaman ulkopuolella. Pienemmän liikennemäärät ja parempi näkyvyys?


Kehä I:llä Turunväylän ja Otaniemen välillä on 70 km/h nopeusrajoitus ja lukuisia valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä ja liikennemäärät ruuhka-aikaan on lähes samaa luokkaa kuin Paciuksenkadulla. 

Joku ehdotti tässä foorumissa monta vuotta sitten että raide-Jokeri voitaisiin laittaa ajamaan kehän bussikaistoja pitkin ja vaikka laki sallisi niin epäilenpä  :Wink:  

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä vastaus oli jo hieman täydellisempi mutta silti jäi askarruttamaan että koska uusia vaunuja ostetan ja pistetään paljon rahaa niihin, ja uusia linjojakin ainakin suunnitellaan, (eri asia toteutetaanko kaikki) , niin voiko joku väittää että raitiotietä ei joukkoliikennemuotona kehitetä?


Voi, koska niihin itse raitioteihin ei pahemmin panosteta. Vaunuhankintaa voi verrata vähän vaikka siihen, että kun ostaa luksusauton, kuoppainen tie on silti kuoppainen ja se auton vaikutus on melko vähäinen. Uusia linjoja taas voi verrata siihen, että rakennetaan tietä, mutta sitä samaa kuoppaista, jota sitten huristellaan sillä luksusautolla.




> EDIT: Onko kenties niin, että jos päätös nopeammista raitioteistä tehtäisiin, ja se ei olisikaan niin turvallinen kuin mitä on vakuutettu, niin nämä johtavat virkamiehet saisivat kenkää eikö kukaan haluasiksi ottaa sellaista riskiä?


Tuskinpa sellaista pelätään, kun ei sellaista riskiä olekaan. Tai on tietenkin, jos onnistuu ihan kaiken tekemään väärin. Mutta tuolla logiikalla teiden rakentamisista päättävät saisi kenkää, kun vuosittain kuolee monta sataa tieliikenteessä. Suomen kapeista maantiepientareista päättäneiden tosin sietäisi saada kenkää!

Nyt on tosiaan uutta väkeä päättämässä ja toivoa on. Vanhan väen päitä voi olla vaikea käännellä, joten toivotaan, että sitä uutta väkeä on tarpeeksi.




> Siis autoistuminen alkoi Suomessa kasvaa kyllä samoihin aikoihin kuin Ruotsissa[...]


En ole väittänytkään, että ei olisi alkanut samoihin aikoihin. Mutta Helsingin pikaraitiotietä ei tehty 30-luvulla, ei edes 40-luvulla, ja siinä vaiheessa, kun sitä olisi alettu toteuttamaan, autoistuminen oli jo ovella. Tukholma ja Göteborg ehti raitioteidensä kanssa, joten niissä ehdittiin toteuttaa jotain ennen trendin muuttumista.




> Ruotsin kaupunkien raitiotieratkaisuihin vaikutti myös tieto oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirtymisestä joka toteutettiin 1967.


Luulen, että ei se niin paljon olisi vaikuttanut, mutta sitä käytettiin hyvänä tekosyynä. Suunnan vaihto ei olisi tullut liian kalliiksi millekään kaupungille. Se nyt vain sattui aikakauteen, jolloin kaduille haluttiin enemmän tilaa autoille. Ne raitiotiet, jotka jäivät, myös Suur-Tukholman Nockebyhyn ja Lidingöhön, muuntuivat ihan kiltisti oikeanpuoleisiksi. Gävle esimerkiksi oli sen ajan hengen mukaan lopettanut raitiotiensä jo aiemmin, ensimmäisen linjan 1952 ja toisen 1956. En tiedä oliko Keski-Euroopan sodan jälkeen lakkautetuilla raitioteillä vaikutusta esim. vaunujen ja tarpeiden hintoihin ja saatavuuksin vai oliko puhtaasti kyse siitä, että yhä useampi omisti auton eikä vaunut olleet enää niin käytettyjä.




> Göteborgilla ei ollut vaikea päättä säilyttääkö vai lakkauttaako raitiotiet, koska niihin oli ehditty panostaa paljon ennenkuin tieto tuli, ja ne modernisoitiin niin että suurta osaa verkosta voitiin liikennöidä metromaisesti, ja niin tapahtuikin ainoalla erolla että tunneleita ei tehty.


Kyllä Göteborg olisi voinut lakkautaa raitiotiet siinä missä Tukholmakin. Olihan Tukholmakin panostanut aiemmilla vuosikymmenillä esikaupunkien raitioteihin nimen omaan raitioteinä. Göteborg olisi ihan samalla tavalla muuttaa raitiotiensä metrolinjoiksi.




> Helsingissä ei tarvittu tehdä mitään sellaista päätöstä[...]


Helsingissä ei tehty oikein mitään muutakaan päätöksiä raitioteiden suhteen, vaikka ihan hyvin olisi voitu tehdä. Vaan vaikeahan sitä on tehdä, kun ymmärretään, että se rahaa valuu johonkin aivan muuhun.




> Turun päätöstä lakkauttaa en minä oikein ymmärrä.


Turussakin päätös oli poliittinen.

----------


## hylje

Käytännön ongelmat kehätien (tai moottoritien yleensä) ratikassa kiteytyvät siihen, ettei siellä ole matkustajia. 

Joukkoliikenteen pysäkin ympärillä pitäisi olla tiivis kuvio asuntoja, työpaikkoja ja muita matkakohteita eikä asfalttikenttää ja liikennevihreää. Jos kohteita ei ole, pitää olla kallista liityntää (ks. metro).

Jos kuitenkin halutaan se tehdä: Pysäkkijärjestelyt toki vaativat pysäkin kohdalle omaa kaistaa kun 70-80km/h yleiskaistalle on vähän epäkohteliasta pysähtyä. Pysäkkien välillä ei ole ratkaisevia käytännön ongelmia ajaa ratikkaa muun liikenteen seassa. Pysäkiltä tuleva ratikka aloittaa aina uuden kaistan, johon muu liikenne voi liittyä (=ratikka on aina kaistalla ensimmäisenä). Pysäkille menevä ratikka ajaa kaistalta ulos ja kaista jatkuu joko ramppina ulos tieltä tai tien pääkaistana (=muu liikenne ei jää ratikan alle). Mutta jos ratikka ylittää kaistoja sen sijaan että muu liikenne ylittää ratikkaa, tarvitaan joko liikennevalot tai eritasoristeys. 

Nämä rajoitukset voi leipoa edulliseksi ratkaisuksi ajamalla ratikkaa ulkokaistalla ja sijoittamalla pysäkit eritasoristeyksiin, joissa kaistoja alkaa ja päättyy muutenkin. Ongelmia syntyy lähinnä kun muuta liikennettä on niin paljon tai se seisoo ramppien päässä olevissa liikennevaloissa niin, ettei ratikka mahdu yhteiskaistoille. Silloin ratikka jonottaa muiden joukossa, kuten yhteiskaistoilla on tapana. Ratikkakiskot voi myös ajaa ylös eritasoristeyksen ramppia kohdissa, joissa jokin linja liittyy ja poistuu kehätieltä katuverkkoon. 

Jäljelle jää enää se ongelma, miten ihmiset saadaan tulemaan eritasoristeyksen pysäkille. Tämän ongelman voi helpoiten ratkaista ajattamalla ratikka suoraan katuverkolla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitä siellä tarkalleen ottaen on työn alla? Luen ja puhun ruotsian kovin huonosti. Lehdistä olen kuitenkin lukenut, että linjaa 4 on ehdotettu raitioteistettäväksi kohtuullisella vakavuudella; mitenpä etenee eläintarhalinjan muuttaminen oikeaksi raitiotieksi jatkamalla länteen tai kohti Lindingötä? Jonkun lähimenneisyyden aikataulun mukaan pitäisi varmaan olla valmista jo.


Linja nelosta on ehdotettu nostettavan raiteille jo varmaan siitä asti, kun raitiotiet lopetettiin. Pitkien nivelautojen kapasiteetti ja 4 minuutin ruuhka-aikataulu eivät riitä. Ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja, mutta poliitikoiden on hankala päättää, kun sitä rahaa pitää säästää sellaisiin tarpeellisuuksiin kuin moottoritietunneleihin ja metron sinisen linjan jatkamiseen Nackaan. Vielä 2011 näytti siltä, että jopa kuutta uutta linjaa olisi alettu suunnittelemaan korvaamaan sinisten bussien nykyistä neljää linjaa. Nyt näyttää juuri siltä kuin Jokeribussin kanssa on vuosia näyttänyt, eli keskitytään busseihin. Viimeisenä tempauksena pysäkkien karsintaa ja liikennevaloetuisuuksien uudelleensäätöä isolla rahalla, aikasäästö linjan 4 päästä päähän huimat kaksi (2) minuuttia. Poistetut pysäkit palautettiin takaisin käyttöön ja nyt ollaan taas likipitäen samassa tilanteessa kuin ennen näitä toimenpiteitä. Tuplanivelbussit ja kaikki muut vitsit on jo kerrottu. Matkustajia ei naurata.

Eläintarhalinja purettiin ihan kokonaan ja rakennettiin uusi tilalle. Sitä on suunniteltu jatkettavan kahteen suuntaan, Lidingöhön ja Kungsholmenin Hornstrandiin. Kungsholmenin suunnan kanssa ei ole pidetty kiirettä, ja Lidingön suunnassa on viivästyttänyt mm. Frihamnenin asuntokäyttöön oton hitaus ja Lidingön raitiotien modernisoinnin viivästys, joka johtuu kulunvalvonnan toimittajasta, sekä ongelmallinen vanha silta. Luultavasti menee vielä ainakin viisi vuotta ennen kuin Frihamnenista aletaan rakentamaan jatkoa kohti Lidingöä. Lidingöhön on tarkoitus tulla varikko, joten sillä on tuon raitiotien laajennuksen kannalta tärkeä rooli.




> Onko Saltsjöbanan tosiaan tosiaan 100% eristetty, vai onko esimerkiksi puomeilla suojattuja tasoristeyksiä?


On tasoristeyksiä, mutta nyt en muista tarkkaan kuinka monta. Pari ainakin, mutta lieköhän vain huolto-/tonttiteitä.




> Tuli tästä mieleen kysymys, joka ei tähän aiheeseen liity: onko maailmalla selvinnyt missään merkittäviä raitioteitä, jossa olisi kiskot yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin Turussa?


Veikkaan, että jos on jotain sinne päinkään, niin Sveitsissä ja Portugalissa. Merkittävyys on tosin vähän tulkinnanvaraisia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nämä rajoitukset voi leipoa edulliseksi ratkaisuksi ajamalla ratikkaa ulkokaistalla ja sijoittamalla pysäkit eritasoristeyksiin, joissa kaistoja alkaa ja päättyy muutenkin. Ongelmia syntyy lähinnä kun muuta liikennettä on niin paljon tai se seisoo ramppien päässä olevissa liikennevaloissa niin, ettei ratikka mahdu yhteiskaistoille. Silloin ratikka jonottaa muiden joukossa, kuten yhteiskaistoilla on tapana. Ratikkakiskot voi myös ajaa ylös eritasoristeyksen ramppia kohdissa, joissa jokin linja liittyy ja poistuu kehätieltä katuverkkoon. 
> 
> Jäljelle jää enää se ongelma, miten ihmiset saadaan tulemaan eritasoristeyksen pysäkille. Tämän ongelman voi helpoiten ratkaista ajattamalla ratikka suoraan katuverkolla.


Onko tällaista ratkaisua ylipäänsä harrastettu missään? 

Ne esimerkit joissa olen nähnyt jossa raitiotie kulkee samaa reittiä kuin vilkas monikaistainen moottorikatu, se kulkee ajoratojen välissä omalla penkallaan tai sittten kokonaan sivussa. Pysäkeille mennään tunnelia tai ylikulkusiltaa pitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Onko tällaista ratkaisua ylipäänsä harrastettu missään? 
> 
> Ne esimerkit joissa olen nähnyt jossa raitiotie kulkee samaa reittiä kuin vilkas monikaistainen moottorikatu, se kulkee ajoratojen välissä omalla penkallaan tai sittten kokonaan sivussa. Pysäkeille mennään tunnelia tai ylikulkusiltaa pitkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tulee mieleen vain yksi esimerkki: Pjongjang  :Very Happy:  Sikäläisillä moottorikaduilla tosin, vaikka leveyttä onkin, on suurimman osan päivästä vaikea löytää kahta autoa samaan aikaan.




> Veikkaan, että jos on jotain sinne päinkään, niin Sveitsissä ja Portugalissa. Merkittävyys on tosin vähän tulkinnanvaraisia.


OK, olisin halunnut mielenkiinnosta nähdä, miten hoidetaan modernia raitioliikennettä radalla, jossa ulottumat ovat rajattu 1900-luvun alun pienten kaupunkien budjettiraitieteiden mittoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luulen, että ei se niin paljon olisi vaikuttanut, mutta sitä käytettiin hyvänä tekosyynä. Suunnan vaihto ei olisi tullut liian kalliiksi millekään kaupungille. Se nyt vain sattui aikakauteen, jolloin kaduille haluttiin enemmän tilaa autoille. Ne raitiotiet, jotka jäivät, myös Suur-Tukholman Nockebyhyn ja Lidingöhön, muuntuivat ihan kiltisti oikeanpuoleisiksi. Gävle esimerkiksi oli sen ajan hengen mukaan lopettanut raitiotiensä jo aiemmin, ensimmäisen linjan 1952 ja toisen 1956. En tiedä oliko Keski-Euroopan sodan jälkeen lakkautetuilla raitioteillä vaikutusta esim. vaunujen ja tarpeiden hintoihin ja saatavuuksin vai oliko puhtaasti kyse siitä, että yhä useampi omisti auton eikä vaunut olleet enää niin käytettyjä.


Tukholma, Helsingborg ja Malmö lopetti raitiotiet juuri siksi että kalusto oli vanhentunutta ja uutta ei haluttu ostaa ja rataa olisi joutunut korjaamaan, vaihteita rakentaa uudestaan jne oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirryttäessä. 

Nockeby ja Lidingön radat kulkevat kokonaan katuliikenteen ulkopuolella joitain lyhyitä pätkiä lukuunottamatta, ja niihin rakennettiin siirtymäkohdissa puolenvaihtopaikat. Ainakin Nockebyn radalla sellaiset oli käytössä vielä 1980-luvulla kun sillä edellisen kerran matkustin. 




> Kyllä Göteborg olisi voinut lakkautaa raitiotiet siinä missä Tukholmakin. Olihan Tukholmakin panostanut aiemmilla vuosikymmenillä esikaupunkien raitioteihin nimen omaan raitioteinä. Göteborg olisi ihan samalla tavalla muuttaa raitiotiensä metrolinjoiksi.


Tukholma nyt oli ja on yhä n 2 kertaa isompi kaupunki kuin Göteborg ja raskas metro oli jo korvannut raitiotiet esikaupunkilinjoilla. 




> Helsingissä ei tehty oikein mitään muutakaan päätöksiä raitioteiden suhteen, vaikka ihan hyvin olisi voitu tehdä. Vaan vaikeahan sitä on tehdä, kun ymmärretään, että se rahaa valuu johonkin aivan muuhun.


Rahaa valui busseihin, kaupungin rakentamiseen ylipäänsä koska jälkijunassa tultiin muuhun Skandinaviaan verrattuna, terveydenhoitoon, kouluihin, kepulandian rahoittamiseen jne jne. 

Uusia raitiovaunuja sentään tilattiin mutta nekin vasta kun tuli tieto ettei saatu ostaa Kööpenhaminan käytettyjä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Joka tapauksessa milloinkaan Helsingissä ei ole saanut normaaliliikenteessä raitiovaunu ajaa yli 60 km/h ja siitä milloin on saanut ajaa yli 50 on jo vuosia ellei toistakymmentä? Eli 50 on nyt sallittu.


Oiot kyllä mutkia nyt niin suoriksi, että olet suistunut kiskoilta jo kauan sitten. Kyllä, Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä raitioteitä vain sellaisilla kaduilla, joilla nopeusrajoitus on enintään 50 km/h. Ei, se ei merkitse sitä, että raitiovaunulla olisi kielletty ajaa yli 50 km/h jossain muualla.

Laajasalon sillalle on määritelty tavoitenopeus, joka on 60 km/h. Tampereelle on tulossa tätäkin nopeampia osuuksia. Jos kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättäisi nostaa Paciuksen nopeusrajoituksen takaisin 60 km/h, niin sitten se olisi 60 ja siellä kulkisi edelleen ratikkakin, joka saisi ajaa 60 ja paikon myös voisi.




> Olisin halunut vastauksen kysymyksen, että mikä tekninen syy estää esim Paciuksenkadulla tai Mäkelänkadulla ajamisen yli 50 tänään, koska raitiovaunuhan kulkee eristetyllä radalla autoihin nähden, niilllä on omat liikennevalot jne.


Meilahdentien risteyksen luona oleva mutka ja mahdollisesti ajolanka sekä se, ettei siellä liikennemerkein osoiteta kaistakohtaista nopeusrajoitusta. Nämä mainitsin jo kerran, mutta tässä vielä toistamiseen. Mitään lakiteknistä estettä ei ole.




> ...jäi askarruttamaan että koska uusia vaunuja ostetan ja pistetään paljon rahaa niihin, ja uusia linjojakin ainakin suunnitellaan, (eri asia toteutetaanko kaikki) , niin voiko joku väittää että raitiotietä ei joukkoliikennemuotona kehitetä?


Ei se ole kehittämistä, että rakennetaan lisää samanlaista hidasratikkaa kuin tähänkin asti. Itse asiassa 2000-luvulla rakennetut pidennykset ottavat kehityksessä takapakkia  omia kaistoja hyvin vähän jos ollenkaan, liikennevaloja aivan valtavasti, etuudet susisurkeita.

Uusia vaunuja kyllä ostetaan ja ne tuntuisivat olevan onnistuneita. Jos Articit olisivat eläviä otuksia, niitä kävisi vähän sääliksi, ihan niin kuin leijonia Korkeasaaren Kissalaaksossa. Täällä ne kulkevat vangittuina ympäristössä, jossa ne eivät lainkaan pääse oikeuksiinsa. Ehkäpä Tampereella sitten? No, tuo huuli on totta vain osittain  Artic kyllä kulkisi lujempaa ihan iloisesti, mutta onhan se suunniteltu juuri meidän mutkille ja mäille, joten kyllä se on täällä ihan omassa ympäristössään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholma, Helsingborg ja Malmö lopetti raitiotiet juuri siksi että kalusto oli vanhentunutta ja uutta ei haluttu ostaa ja rataa olisi joutunut korjaamaan, vaihteita rakentaa uudestaan jne oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen siirryttäessä.


Lopullinen päätös siirtymisestä oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen tehtiin kai 1963. Ruotsalaiskaupungit olisivat ihan hyvin voineet ja ehtineet suorittaa normaalin kunnossapidon radoilleen, ja niiden yhteydessä varautumisen puolenvaihtoon. Se, ettei haluttu satsata rahaa raitioliikenteeseen ja siirtyä bussiliikenteeseen ja luoda tilaa henkilöautoille, oli puhtaasti poliittinen. Eli puolenvaihto oli vain yksi tekosyy.




> Nockeby ja Lidingön radat kulkevat kokonaan katuliikenteen ulkopuolella joitain lyhyitä pätkiä lukuunottamatta, ja niihin rakennettiin siirtymäkohdissa puolenvaihtopaikat. Ainakin Nockebyn radalla sellaiset oli käytössä vielä 1980-luvulla kun sillä edellisen kerran matkustin.


Niinhän ne kulkevat, mutta silti ne muutettiin oikeanpuoleisiksi. Toisinkin olisi voinut tehdä. Muu raideliikenne jäi vasemmalle puolelle, omilla radoilla kulkevat raitiotiet olisi voitu myös jättää. Puolenvaihtopaikat on kai ollut aika standarditavaraa kaupungin ulkopuolisilla raitioteillä pitemmän aikaa.

Vanhoja kuvia Tukholman kaupunkiraitioteistä on tullut tuijoteltua, mutta en millään muista, oliko niitä kivetyksessä tai asfaltilla, mutta pätkiä omilla puisto-osuuksilla oli paljon, Narvavägenillä, Valhallavägenillä, Strandvägenillä, Vanadisvägenillä jne, ja niillä pätkillä näitä puolenvaihtopaikkoja oli.





> Tukholma nyt oli ja on yhä n 2 kertaa isompi kaupunki kuin Göteborg ja raskas metro oli jo korvannut raitiotiet esikaupunkilinjoilla.


Ei koko ole ainut kriteeri rakentaa sitä tai tätä. Göteborgissakin olisi voitu täyseristää ratikkarata ja jättää puolenvaihto tekemättä. Tukholman ensimmäinen metrokin oli kolmen raitiovaunun juna eristetyllä radalla, myöhemmin jopa sivukiskovirrotteisena. Vaan Göteborgissa päätettiin mieluummin pitää katukelpoinen raitiotie.




> Uusia raitiovaunuja sentään tilattiin mutta nekin vasta kun tuli tieto ettei saatu ostaa Kööpenhaminan käytettyjä.


Tässä välissä oli metropäätös jo tehty ja jälkikäteen ajateltuna olisi voinut jäädä myös suomalaisvaunut saamatta ja raitiotien tarina olisi päättynyt siihen.

----------


## hylje

> Onko tällaista ratkaisua ylipäänsä harrastettu missään?


Ei koska yleensä raitioteitä rakentavat firmat tajuavat aikaisessa vaiheessa, että se on typerää. Vaikkakin teknisesti ja laillisesti mahdollista. Liikenne kannattaa järjestää liikenteen määränpäiden keskelle taajamaan, ei jonnekkin asfalttiviidakkoon.

----------

